# Anyone TTC #2? Buddies?!



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! I'm jumping over here from the WTT forums :) Hubby and I were planning on waiting until June or July to start trying but I ended up getting a faint positive on a test a few days ago and we all got excited. Unfortunately I started bleeding so the little bean didn't stick :cry: BUT it made us realize that we really want to start trying again! 

I have an 8 month old daughter so if we do conceive this cycle, they will be about 18ish months apart! Ive heard a lot of great things about this age gap, and I'm hoping that it'll work great for us :) 

Anyone else TTC baby #2? 

Anyone trying to conceive #2 with a young little one? :flower: I'd love to be buddies!!


*Testers!:​*
:dust:​
*May Testers!*
*May 20*
xxemmyxx - :witch:

*May 25*
pinkpassion - :bfp:

*May 27*
AngelofTroy - :witch:
LiLi2 - :witch:

*May 31*
hal423
FaithHopeLov3 - :bfp:

*June Testers!*
*June 1*
ashleyg

*June 2*
daniyaaq - :bfp:

*June 4*
Domimom - :bfp:

*June10*
Jess_11


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm ttc #2. My son is almost 3 though. We've been trying 8 months. Hoping to catch a sticky egg soon!

So sorry to hear about your loss. Its hard. I've been down that road.


----------



## anti

I'm ttc number 2 as well, although my daughter will be 3 next week. Only on my second cycle so trying to figure out what my body is doing...


----------



## hal423

Hi! I am TTC #2 as well and have a 2.5 year old. I think I'm currently on CD8 and waiting to O - hopefully sometime next week!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! Nice to meet you all :)

My cycles are kind of all over the place since having my daughter. I'm hoping that it doesn't take us too long to conceive! We weren't exactly trying when we found out I was pregnant with our daughter LOL. So I have no idea how to actually go about tracking my cycles and ovulation


----------



## faithforbaby

Hello &#128516; My husband and I are TTC #2 as well! My daughter will be 2 at the end of the month. We are most assuredly ready for number 2! With our first, we had two rounds of clomid and Ovidrel after trying quite sometime on our own with no success. We were hoping to do it on our own this time since I have at least had some cycles on my own! Currently CD 33 and waiting AF or BFP. &#128513; mother mature and instinct tells me I am prego, tests tell me no! We shall see! I look forward ton hearing from you all and watching as we all get BFPs!! &#128525;


----------



## pokatobug

We are ttc #2 as well. Our dd is 16.5 months old and we have been trying since she was 8 months old. As of right now we would have a 2 year age gap and I hope it won't be too much over 2 years as I would like them to be close as possible.

Good luck and :dust: to all! :flower:


----------



## AVbaby

hello ladies,

my hubby and i have been TTC#2 sense January, but it has been until last month that i started temping, using OPKs, to try and help us out.

Our DS is 2 years old and we are wanting the next one before he turns 3, we only have a few months left before that time. 

When we started trying we thought it would be like DS, only take a month or two but looks like we have to put more into it this time. So, what have you ladies been doing to help you along the way?


----------



## Disneymom1129

Hi everyone :)

We are currently TTC #2. My DD is 5, but there will be a 6 year age gap if we conceive this year. 

I feel bad that she did not have a sibling earlier as I know the relationship would be different. But it's all about timing :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Nice to meet you ladies! Feel free to post your tests in this thread so we all can follow your POAS journey!! :) 

I'm currently on AF so once it stops in going to be looking to when I ovulate and start testing! Eeeeeek!


----------



## victoria1987

I will be your buddy, we are in a very similar position! 
I am ttc#2 and have a 7 month old ds. We have not used any sort of protection since baby was born as we knew we wanted our children close in age. I stopped bf at 4 months and got my cycles back after that so I am on my 4th cycle where there was a real possibility of conceiving but still no luck. Last month was the first where we timed our BD and really made the effort. My cycles too have been a bit weird since LO being 33, 29 and 31 days. I hope this is our month so much! I am beginning to worry that something is wrong as I conceived first cycle with ds and previous 2 miscarriages.


----------



## maria86

Hi there :hi:

We are TTC our #2. Our son will be 3 next month. This is our second cycle trying


----------



## rebecca822

Me too!

DD will be 3 in August. Been TTC #2 since December.
Hopefully it won't be too much longer for us


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hey I think (if I remember right) I remember seeing you in the WTT boards! I was on there with the intention of WTT until July/August buttttt, that's changed :haha: We were waiting because I wanted to put a decent gap between my two kiddos, but here I am! My husband was gone for training over the weekend last month, made a joke over text about trying to get me pregnant when he got home, and before we even seriously talked about it he kind of went for it. I'm glad that it didn't happen last cycle, January due date didn't excite me too much. But from here on out, until like the upcoming January, I would be totally okay with conceiving because I like a due date anytime besides Nov-Jan for some reason. Ridiculous, I know. 

Once that baby fever hits you it hits HARD. I actually had myself all psyched out that I was pregnant last cycle, late AF, tons of cravings, super tired, everything. Then once I got AF I'm not a woman on a mission. I just look at my DD and she is at that perfect age she wants a sibling and would be incredible with one and needs a playmate at home so bad that I just feel like it can't come soon enough! 

I also don't get pregnant easily so I figured it's best to start trying now that way if it takes a while like it did with her then at least we've gotten a head start. There are some things about a second pregnancy/baby that really scare me, even more than with my first for some reason, but I think I'm finally ready to commit to the idea of another bundle. 

Are you planning on doing anything in particular for trying or just have fun with it? It sounds like you won't have much difficulty getting pregnant! Lucky!!


----------



## ashleyg

victoria1987 said:


> I will be your buddy, we are in a very similar position!
> I am ttc#2 and have a 7 month old ds. We have not used any sort of protection since baby was born as we knew we wanted our children close in age. I stopped bf at 4 months and got my cycles back after that so I am on my 4th cycle where there was a real possibility of conceiving but still no luck. Last month was the first where we timed our BD and really made the effort. My cycles too have been a bit weird since LO being 33, 29 and 31 days. I hope this is our month so much! I am beginning to worry that something is wrong as I conceived first cycle with ds and previous 2 miscarriages.

Hi Victoria! 

I'm glad I found someone else who is trying with a LO around the same age as mine! I feel like people think we are nuts for wanting to try again so soon, haha. My hubby and I haven't been using any protection either...just pulling out. I'm kind of shocked we haven't had an "oops" yet though lol! 

My fingers are crossed for you guys! Please post your tests here so we can follow you!!



maria86 said:


> Hi there :hi:
> 
> We are TTC our #2. Our son will be 3 next month. This is our second cycle trying

Hi! I hope you guys get your BFP soon! 



rebecca822 said:


> Me too!
> 
> DD will be 3 in August. Been TTC #2 since December.
> Hopefully it won't be too much longer for us

I'm sorry it's taken you guys awhile, hopefully you'll get a positive soon!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Hey I think (if I remember right) I remember seeing you in the WTT boards! I was on there with the intention of WTT until July/August buttttt, that's changed :haha: We were waiting because I wanted to put a decent gap between my two kiddos, but here I am! My husband was gone for training over the weekend last month, made a joke over text about trying to get me pregnant when he got home, and before we even seriously talked about it he kind of went for it. I'm glad that it didn't happen last cycle, January due date didn't excite me too much. But from here on out, until like the upcoming January, I would be totally okay with conceiving because I like a due date anytime besides Nov-Jan for some reason. Ridiculous, I know.
> 
> Once that baby fever hits you it hits HARD. I actually had myself all psyched out that I was pregnant last cycle, late AF, tons of cravings, super tired, everything. Then once I got AF I'm not a woman on a mission. I just look at my DD and she is at that perfect age she wants a sibling and would be incredible with one and needs a playmate at home so bad that I just feel like it can't come soon enough!
> 
> I also don't get pregnant easily so I figured it's best to start trying now that way if it takes a while like it did with her then at least we've gotten a head start. There are some things about a second pregnancy/baby that really scare me, even more than with my first for some reason, but I think I'm finally ready to commit to the idea of another bundle.
> 
> Are you planning on doing anything in particular for trying or just have fun with it? It sounds like you won't have much difficulty getting pregnant! Lucky!!


Hahah yes I was over on WTT. We were planning on waiting until my daughter was around a year...but then the baby fever hit me lol. I've wanted my kids close in age as well...so if we conceive this cycle they will be around 1 1/2 apart which I think is a good gap. Hopefully it's not TOO hard to handle (but we will see!) 

How old is your LO? 

Right now we are just going to have fun trying lol. I bought some OPK's just to use so I know when my fertile days are...but I'm not charting or temping or anything like that. I hope conceiving #2 isn't going to be hard for us...but I'be heard of women who got pregnant supper easy the first time and then have a difficult time the second time around. Hopefully thats not the case! 

Are you guys doing anything special?


----------



## pinkpassion

We are ttc#2, took almost 4 years with 3 miscarriages for dd, who is almost 11 months....We've been trying the last 4 months but started temping and opks last Month... this month we have been so busy we decided to go back to ntnp for the summer but turns out we caught o this month, I'm in/will be in the tww tomorrow.. we bd'd the last few days/will continue through tomorrow!
I've got baby fever so bad again!! I've always wanted our kids close in age, I am breastfeeding but she only nurses three times a day and not at all during the night, I started Super b complex which regulated my cycles and I started coq10 this month which is supposed to increase egg quality! I believe it because this month I'my having incredibly painful ovulation, I could barely stand up this morning (positive opk yesterday)!! Good luck ladies !!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

CD1 for me here UGH! 2nd cycle TTC. I love the support on these threads! looking forward to meeting some great June testers :)


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> We are ttc#2, took almost 4 years with 3 miscarriages for dd, who is almost 11 months....We've been trying the last 4 months but started temping and opks last Month... this month we have been so busy we decided to go back to ntnp for the summer but turns out we caught o this month, I'm in/will be in the tww tomorrow.. we bd'd the last few days/will continue through tomorrow!
> I've got baby fever so bad again!! I've always wanted our kids close in age, I am breastfeeding but she only nurses three times a day and not at all during the night, I started Super b complex which regulated my cycles and I started coq10 this month which is supposed to increase egg quality! I believe it because this month I'my having incredibly painful ovulation, I could barely stand up this morning (positive opk yesterday)!! Good luck ladies !!!


Good luck!! Post your tests here so we can see them!! 



vjimenez1104 said:


> CD1 for me here UGH! 2nd cycle TTC. I love the support on these threads! looking forward to meeting some great June testers :)

I'm looking forward to testing with everyone too. I got my Wondfos in the mail yesterday lol


----------



## cntrygrl

We have started TTC #2 with around the same age gap as yourself. My little guy will be 7 months old tomorrow. This is our first cycle. We went 2 1/2 years TTC ds. It took a fertility specialist and IVF meds with IUI to conceive him. Hoping it will be easier this time around.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Hahah yes I was over on WTT. We were planning on waiting until my daughter was around a year...but then the baby fever hit me lol. I've wanted my kids close in age as well...so if we conceive this cycle they will be around 1 1/2 apart which I think is a good gap. Hopefully it's not TOO hard to handle (but we will see!)
> 
> How old is your LO?
> 
> Right now we are just going to have fun trying lol. I bought some OPK's just to use so I know when my fertile days are...but I'm not charting or temping or anything like that. I hope conceiving #2 isn't going to be hard for us...but I'be heard of women who got pregnant supper easy the first time and then have a difficult time the second time around. Hopefully thats not the case!
> 
> Are you guys doing anything special?

Yep, we did the exact same thing!! We were waiting until my DD's birthday (my request) and that has been bumped up (my husbands request) and now I've got all sorts of impatience again. My daughter will be 2 soon, I thought I wanted as close to three years as possible between them but now I'm starting to change my mind based on the stage my daughter is currently at now. I think close in age will be worth it once you get through the little bit of difficulty adjusting at first!! I had lots of people tell me to start trying really soon after my first but it's taken me this long to convince myself I'm ready, even then I'm not always 100% sure :haha:

I really wouldn't worry about it if I were you! I'm sure it will be easy, especially if you don't stress and just enjoy the process! I have been temping and started OPKs a couple of days ago. Pretty sure O is right around the corner for me! Unfortunately, my husband told me the other day he thinks he needs to "take a break for a while" because of a recent surgery it has been a little hard on him. I'm thinking I'm going to try my hardest to get just ONE more time in, but who knows :shrug: 

Besides that I've also been doing some things, probably ridiculous and will surely jinx me for even trying, to try a minor gender sway :dohh: 

So your cycle just started, right? When will you be testing for this round?


----------



## pinkpassion

I won't be testing for 8 days, so next Friday or Saturday I may test.. Although I have a TON of tests.. Bought 70 IC's for last cycle and think I only used 10 or so.,. So I've got quite a few!!! I also have 2 frers I'm saving for special occasions!!! I WILLNOT use them this month unless I have very noticeable lines and my husband can see it on my IC.. I told myself there was a line last month and wasted several frers and lots of $$$$.. So I'm not doing that this month!!! And honestly I don't even want to test.. the thought of seeing bfn makes me want to burn all my tests :haha:... Last two months with tons of symptoms and bfn's took it's toll I suppose !! So I'm going to test *maybe* in 8-9 days but maybe not!!! I look forward to seeing everyone else's tests!!!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Hahah yes I was over on WTT. We were planning on waiting until my daughter was around a year...but then the baby fever hit me lol. I've wanted my kids close in age as well...so if we conceive this cycle they will be around 1 1/2 apart which I think is a good gap. Hopefully it's not TOO hard to handle (but we will see!)
> 
> How old is your LO?
> 
> Right now we are just going to have fun trying lol. I bought some OPK's just to use so I know when my fertile days are...but I'm not charting or temping or anything like that. I hope conceiving #2 isn't going to be hard for us...but I'be heard of women who got pregnant supper easy the first time and then have a difficult time the second time around. Hopefully thats not the case!
> 
> Are you guys doing anything special?
> 
> Yep, we did the exact same thing!! We were waiting until my DD's birthday (my request) and that has been bumped up (my husbands request) and now I've got all sorts of impatience again. My daughter will be 2 soon, I thought I wanted as close to three years as possible between them but now I'm starting to change my mind based on the stage my daughter is currently at now. I think close in age will be worth it once you get through the little bit of difficulty adjusting at first!! I had lots of people tell me to start trying really soon after my first but it's taken me this long to convince myself I'm ready, even then I'm not always 100% sure :haha:
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about it if I were you! I'm sure it will be easy, especially if you don't stress and just enjoy the process! I have been temping and started OPKs a couple of days ago. Pretty sure O is right around the corner for me! Unfortunately, my husband told me the other day he thinks he needs to "take a break for a while" because of a recent surgery it has been a little hard on him. I'm thinking I'm going to try my hardest to get just ONE more time in, but who knows :shrug:
> 
> Besides that I've also been doing some things, probably ridiculous and will surely jinx me for even trying, to try a minor gender sway :dohh:
> 
> So your cycle just started, right? When will you be testing for this round?Click to expand...

I am nervous about the age gap being close...and nervous about how difficult the pregnancy will be while also taking care of a little one. I kept going back and forth deciding too lol. But I got a positive on a test last week and I'm pretty sure it was a chemical. But my husband got really excited and brought up trying sooner. So here we are lol 

Hopefully you and your hubby can :sex: and get your BFP! 

Omg I've been thinking about doing a gender sway haha. I want a boy but I'm not sure how to go about it. I need to read up on it more! What are you hoping for this time?

I am coming to the end of my period. I'm pretty sure the last day is today....I'm new to OPKs so I'm just assuming you start testing the day after your period? I'm not too sure.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I won't be testing for 8 days, so next Friday or Saturday I may test.. Although I have a TON of tests.. Bought 70 IC's for last cycle and think I only used 10 or so.,. So I've got quite a few!!! I also have 2 frers I'm saving for special occasions!!! I WILLNOT use them this month unless I have very noticeable lines and my husband can see it on my IC.. I told myself there was a line last month and wasted several frers and lots of $$$$.. So I'm not doing that this month!!! And honestly I don't even want to test.. the thought of seeing bfn makes me want to burn all my tests :haha:... Last two months with tons of symptoms and bfn's took it's toll I suppose !! So I'm going to test *maybe* in 8-9 days but maybe not!!! I look forward to seeing everyone else's tests!!!

I did the same thing last week! I had a light positive on one test and kept buying tests to see if it was getting any darker. So I ended up buying the Wondfos for this month to test on haha. 

Aw don't be too stressed about it! I'm looking forward to seeing your tests though!


----------



## pinkpassion

Anybody hoping for twins ?! Or am I the only one?? Dh said he wants me to get my tubes tied with my next c-section but that really makes me sad to think about.. I kinda do kinda don't want twins lol, but I certainly want another girl.. boys terrify me (I came from a family of 5 girls, I was the middle) so I'd love to have tons of girls!!! We have one and she's amazing !!! I'd be thrilled with a boy too, as long as we end up with a healthy baby, that's all that matters !!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Anybody hoping for twins ?! Or am I the only one?? Dh said he wants me to get my tubes tied with my next c-section but that really makes me sad to think about.. I kinda do kinda don't want twins lol, but I certainly want another girl.. boys terrify me (I came from a family of 5 girls, I was the middle) so I'd love to have tons of girls!!! We have one and she's amazing !!! I'd be thrilled with a boy too, as long as we end up with a healthy baby, that's all that matters !!!

Oh gosh no! Haha. I'm nervous about going from 1 to 2 kids...I couldn't imagine going from 1 to 3! 

I want a boy for our second baby. I want to be able to go shopping all over again for all boy stuff this time lol


----------



## rebecca822

pinkpassion said:


> Anybody hoping for twins ?! Or am I the only one?? Dh said he wants me to get my tubes tied with my next c-section but that really makes me sad to think about.. I kinda do kinda don't want twins lol, but I certainly want another girl.. boys terrify me (I came from a family of 5 girls, I was the middle) so I'd love to have tons of girls!!! We have one and she's amazing !!! I'd be thrilled with a boy too, as long as we end up with a healthy baby, that's all that matters !!!

I actually wouldn't mind. I had Hypermesis the entire pregnancy with DD and the thought of going through it all again is daunting. I may as well get two for the price of 1


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I am nervous about the age gap being close...and nervous about how difficult the pregnancy will be while also taking care of a little one. I kept going back and forth deciding too lol. But I got a positive on a test last week and I'm pretty sure it was a chemical. But my husband got really excited and brought up trying sooner. So here we are lol
> 
> Hopefully you and your hubby can :sex: and get your BFP!
> 
> Omg I've been thinking about doing a gender sway haha. I want a boy but I'm not sure how to go about it. I need to read up on it more! What are you hoping for this time?
> 
> I am coming to the end of my period. I'm pretty sure the last day is today....I'm new to OPKs so I'm just assuming you start testing the day after your period? I'm not too sure.

I worry about the difficulty of a second pregnancy too! My first pregnancy was so incredibly easy! I think part of that was because I made it, I had some issues but not many, but I also had zero morning sickness! I worry so much that a second would be completely different since I had it so easy the first time and that will be so hard with a LO already. If I was going to have sickness I would have preferred it with the first pregnancy since I didn't have a toddler to take care of lol. I just have this bad feeling I will have morning sickness this time, idk why. 

I'm doing somewhat of a "sway" for another girl, so I don't know too terribly much besides what I've picked up on through reading about girl sways, the what-not-to-do's. But I do know if you're hoping to conceive a boy you can up your chances by tracking O and DTD just the once on O days (boy sperm supposedly swim faster but are not as strong so they get the best chance if they can make it there first and not have the girls to fight off). Also eat cereal for breakfast every morning. Increase potassium in your diet and lots of sodium! Lots of bananas, tomatoes, potatoes, etc. Taking a prenatal I think is supposed to help too? Also, I guess it helps if you have the big O when DTD. I'm jealous typing this because for the girl sway you are not supposed to have the big O and very low sodium intake, boo and boo! :nope:

As far as OPKs go I would just start testing around CD8-10, unless you think you O super early. I started on CD9 and I just got a positive (I think at least) on CD15, which is actually early for me. DH agreed (or kind of got tricked :haha:, into one last DTD last night) and now he's all for it again but I think I'm going to have to turn him down because of the most likely positive test :dohh: This will be easier said than done I'm sure! 

Now that I'm pretty sure I'm really close to being in the TWW, which totally sucks, I'm going to be really impatient for you to O and join me! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> Anybody hoping for twins ?! Or am I the only one?? Dh said he wants me to get my tubes tied with my next c-section but that really makes me sad to think about.. I kinda do kinda don't want twins lol, but I certainly want another girl.. boys terrify me (I came from a family of 5 girls, I was the middle) so I'd love to have tons of girls!!! We have one and she's amazing !!! I'd be thrilled with a boy too, as long as we end up with a healthy baby, that's all that matters !!!

I used to always sell heck no to any kind of multiples! But for some reason this cycle (I must be all high on hormones or something) I thought it would be kind of exciting. I have no idea why and I'm sure if it somehow happened I would just pee my pants from being so terrified. I'm pretty sure this would also be my last pregnancy as well so sometimes that makes you think about how sad that is, in a way at least because in a way it's also a nice thought, idk. I have friends who are having twins and I'm thrilled! I would be so scared going from 1 to 3 though! I also want another girl so badly, and I also came from a family of five girls! :thumbup: I'm just so weird about "jinxing" things that I feel like trying to sway the odds in my favor are going to back-fire. But, like you said, a healthy baby is all that matters! 

Are you trying anything for a little pink bundle specifically?


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Anybody hoping for twins ?! Or am I the only one?? Dh said he wants me to get my tubes tied with my next c-section but that really makes me sad to think about.. I kinda do kinda don't want twins lol, but I certainly want another girl.. boys terrify me (I came from a family of 5 girls, I was the middle) so I'd love to have tons of girls!!! We have one and she's amazing !!! I'd be thrilled with a boy too, as long as we end up with a healthy baby, that's all that matters !!!
> 
> I used to always sell heck no to any kind of multiples! But for some reason this cycle (I must be all high on hormones or something) I thought it would be kind of exciting. I have no idea why and I'm sure if it somehow happened I would just pee my pants from being so terrified. I'm pretty sure this would also be my last pregnancy as well so sometimes that makes you think about how sad that is, in a way at least because in a way it's also a nice thought, idk. I have friends who are having twins and I'm thrilled! I would be so scared going from 1 to 3 though! I also want another girl so badly, and I also came from a family of five girls! :thumbup: I'm just so weird about "jinxing" things that I feel like trying to sway the odds in my favor are going to back-fire. But, like you said, a healthy baby is all that matters!
> 
> Are you trying anything for a little pink bundle specifically?Click to expand...

No I'm not trying anything specifically for a girl, dh really wants a boy so bad, so I'm just letting whatever is supposed to happen, happen!!! my dh talks all the time of having a little boy so that would be so sweet to be able to give him that!!! Really b/g twins would be perfect ;) :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I HAVE A QUESTION! Lol

When you guys talk about CD 9 or 10 is that counting from the start of your period? 
So if AF started May 9...today I would be CD 7? Is that right?


----------



## ashleyg

I took an OPK just to see when I should start regularly testing...def a negative today though lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I am nervous about the age gap being close...and nervous about how difficult the pregnancy will be while also taking care of a little one. I kept going back and forth deciding too lol. But I got a positive on a test last week and I'm pretty sure it was a chemical. But my husband got really excited and brought up trying sooner. So here we are lol
> 
> Hopefully you and your hubby can :sex: and get your BFP!
> 
> Omg I've been thinking about doing a gender sway haha. I want a boy but I'm not sure how to go about it. I need to read up on it more! What are you hoping for this time?
> 
> I am coming to the end of my period. I'm pretty sure the last day is today....I'm new to OPKs so I'm just assuming you start testing the day after your period? I'm not too sure.
> 
> I worry about the difficulty of a second pregnancy too! My first pregnancy was so incredibly easy! I think part of that was because I made it, I had some issues but not many, but I also had zero morning sickness! I worry so much that a second would be completely different since I had it so easy the first time and that will be so hard with a LO already. If I was going to have sickness I would have preferred it with the first pregnancy since I didn't have a toddler to take care of lol. I just have this bad feeling I will have morning sickness this time, idk why.
> 
> I'm doing somewhat of a "sway" for another girl, so I don't know too terribly much besides what I've picked up on through reading about girl sways, the what-not-to-do's. But I do know if you're hoping to conceive a boy you can up your chances by tracking O and DTD just the once on O days (boy sperm supposedly swim faster but are not as strong so they get the best chance if they can make it there first and not have the girls to fight off). Also eat cereal for breakfast every morning. Increase potassium in your diet and lots of sodium! Lots of bananas, tomatoes, potatoes, etc. Taking a prenatal I think is supposed to help too? Also, I guess it helps if you have the big O when DTD. I'm jealous typing this because for the girl sway you are not supposed to have the big O and very low sodium intake, boo and boo! :nope:
> 
> As far as OPKs go I would just start testing around CD8-10, unless you think you O super early. I started on CD9 and I just got a positive (I think at least) on CD15, which is actually early for me. DH agreed (or kind of got tricked :haha:, into one last DTD last night) and now he's all for it again but I think I'm going to have to turn him down because of the most likely positive test :dohh: This will be easier said than done I'm sure!
> 
> Now that I'm pretty sure I'm really close to being in the TWW, which totally sucks, I'm going to be really impatient for you to O and join me! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's my fear too! My 1st pregnancy was super easy as well...I felt awful first trimester lol but I'm nervous it will be worse this time! I still want to feel well enough to take care of my daughter!

Okay so for the boy sway just DTD only on your Ovulation days? What if you only ovatw one day? Hahah I'm so new to all of this! You can't O if you're trying for a girl?! That's no fun! :nope:

Haha good luck turning him down. Especially when you're TTC I'm sure it's hard to pass up the opportunity :sex:

I know I'm excited to be sharing this with you!! It seems like we have a ton in common! I' started trying today just to see, but I got a negative (posted pic above!) so I'll keep testing and see!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> That's my fear too! My 1st pregnancy was super easy as well...I felt awful first trimester lol but I'm nervous it will be worse this time! I still want to feel well enough to take care of my daughter!
> 
> Okay so for the boy sway just DTD only on your Ovulation days? What if you only ovatw one day? Hahah I'm so new to all of this! You can't O if you're trying for a girl?! That's no fun! :nope:
> 
> Haha good luck turning him down. Especially when you're TTC I'm sure it's hard to pass up the opportunity :sex:
> 
> I know I'm excited to be sharing this with you!! It seems like we have a ton in common! I' started trying today just to see, but I got a negative (posted pic above!) so I'll keep testing and see!

So to your question above, yes CD1 starts the day AF does! You said you're already CD9 then, right? If so you could be closer than I figured! Looking back at my test I'm not sure it was positive just yet, but I assume it will be close because it was a lot darker than my others! 

I did stumble upon something that has totally killed my fun TTC vibe, and now I'm just really really worried something is wrong. I've had this bad feeling about my health the last few months anyways and I've just given myself many more reasons to worry. I think I will definitely be needing to make a doctor's appt first thing on Monday, ugh. The wait is going to kill me.

Anyways, putting my debbie downer attitude aside :thumb up:
You will only have one day that you ovulate. When you get a positive OPK I believe they say it means ovulation is 12-72 hours away. So if you are swaying for a boy I'm pretty sure you are supposed to hold off on DTD completely until you get your positive then go for it! 

I know they also say when testing it's best to do it in the afternoon, I've been testing at about two, and to try to do it the same time every day. 

It definitely does sound like we have quite a bit in common already! I'm glad to have someone to talk to to keep my mind off all of my obsessing already! :)

So how many kids do you guys want?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> That's my fear too! My 1st pregnancy was super easy as well...I felt awful first trimester lol but I'm nervous it will be worse this time! I still want to feel well enough to take care of my daughter!
> 
> Okay so for the boy sway just DTD only on your Ovulation days? What if you only ovatw one day? Hahah I'm so new to all of this! You can't O if you're trying for a girl?! That's no fun! :nope:
> 
> Haha good luck turning him down. Especially when you're TTC I'm sure it's hard to pass up the opportunity :sex:
> 
> I know I'm excited to be sharing this with you!! It seems like we have a ton in common! I' started trying today just to see, but I got a negative (posted pic above!) so I'll keep testing and see!
> 
> So to your question above, yes CD1 starts the day AF does! You said you're already CD9 then, right? If so you could be closer than I figured! Looking back at my test I'm not sure it was positive just yet, but I assume it will be close because it was a lot darker than my others!
> 
> I did stumble upon something that has totally killed my fun TTC vibe, and now I'm just really really worried something is wrong. I've had this bad feeling about my health the last few months anyways and I've just given myself many more reasons to worry. I think I will definitely be needing to make a doctor's appt first thing on Monday, ugh. The wait is going to kill me.
> 
> Anyways, putting my debbie downer attitude aside :thumb up:
> You will only have one day that you ovulate. When you get a positive OPK I believe they say it means ovulation is 12-72 hours away. So if you are swaying for a boy I'm pretty sure you are supposed to hold off on DTD completely until you get your positive then go for it!
> 
> I know they also say when testing it's best to do it in the afternoon, I've been testing at about two, and to try to do it the same time every day.
> 
> It definitely does sound like we have quite a bit in common already! I'm glad to have someone to talk to to keep my mind off all of my obsessing already! :)
> 
> So how many kids do you guys want?Click to expand...

Yes I am CD 9! Thanks for clearing that up...that helps a lot. I'm still trying to figure everything out haha. 

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope it's nothing! Try not to stress about it though until you know for sure. Keep me updated xo

Oh jeez, I didn't know you had to completely hold off from DTD! I don't think my hubby would okay with that LOL! I mean I would like a boy this time because it'll be fun to go shopping for all boy stuff this time...but I'm happy with a healthy baby!

I'm here anytime you want to talk! It keeps me busy during the day :thumb up:
Well I would like 3-4..but my husband is still kind of iffy on that many haha. He said MAYBE 3...but I'm sure I will be able to convince him ;) 

How many do you guys want?


----------



## ashleyg

I created a TTC journal if anyone wants to follow on there as well! :flower:

My journal!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Yes I am CD 9! Thanks for clearing that up...that helps a lot. I'm still trying to figure everything out haha.
> 
> Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope it's nothing! Try not to stress about it though until you know for sure. Keep me updated xo
> 
> Oh jeez, I didn't know you had to completely hold off from DTD! I don't think my hubby would okay with that LOL! I mean I would like a boy this time because it'll be fun to go shopping for all boy stuff this time...but I'm happy with a healthy baby!
> 
> I'm here anytime you want to talk! It keeps me busy during the day :thumb up:
> Well I would like 3-4..but my husband is still kind of iffy on that many haha. He said MAYBE 3...but I'm sure I will be able to convince him ;)
> 
> How many do you guys want?

Awesome that you are already CD9, you are only like 5 days behind me! It takes a while to get the hang of everything but like I said I was doing all of this for 9 months with my first so if you have any more questions let me know! 

Maybe since you can't hold him off you can just try adding the things you're supposed to into your diet? I've been reading and apparently they used to think gender was all about timing now they think it has more to do with diet! Or you could try and convince him to use condoms until the day of your positive?! I know my husband would most likely not agree to that haha but it's worth a shot! In the end I really don't think it matters much though, you're going to get the baby you're supposed to! Speaking of holding off I managed to last night, one down, 3 to go! I'll see how well I can do :shrug:

We are pretty set on two at the moment, but for some reason now that I'm back into the "try for a baby" mode that makes me a little sad. Before we started trying I was pretty against the idea though. For some reason I just didn't want to have to deliver another baby mostly :haha: selfish, right?! But I'm quickly getting over that. Hopefully if we have one more I will be able to keep my mind set on that being the last, it would just be good for a few reasons for us. That's one reason why I really want another girl, we already have so much for my daughter and I would hate to have to sell everything and start all over for just one more kid. It's not so bad buying all new clothes and stuff if there is the possibility you can get more than one use out of it, you know? Also, my daughter is ADAMENT she wants a "baby ti-ter" (sister) and it is adorable and I just want to give her her one greatest request [-o&lt; but we will see! We are still pretty young too so we might change our mind on the number, I just kind of doubt it. 

You know, have you realized if it were to happen this month it would be the perfect time to announce a pregnancy on Father's Day to DH! So much fun! But would probably require keeping it a secret for a while which would totally stink! Have you started thinking of announcements or anything already, or am I the only crazy one?! :blush:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Btw here is my OPK progression picture, clear through last night. Took one just a bit ago and back to being almost stark white! So I've either O'vd or will be soon! Can't wait for yours to turn! Also, I will check out your journal :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







11253644_983533901670784_6793217396590256632_o.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am CD 9! Thanks for clearing that up...that helps a lot. I'm still trying to figure everything out haha.
> 
> Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope it's nothing! Try not to stress about it though until you know for sure. Keep me updated xo
> 
> Oh jeez, I didn't know you had to completely hold off from DTD! I don't think my hubby would okay with that LOL! I mean I would like a boy this time because it'll be fun to go shopping for all boy stuff this time...but I'm happy with a healthy baby!
> 
> I'm here anytime you want to talk! It keeps me busy during the day :thumb up:
> Well I would like 3-4..but my husband is still kind of iffy on that many haha. He said MAYBE 3...but I'm sure I will be able to convince him ;)
> 
> How many do you guys want?
> 
> Awesome that you are already CD9, you are only like 5 days behind me! It takes a while to get the hang of everything but like I said I was doing all of this for 9 months with my first so if you have any more questions let me know!
> 
> Maybe since you can't hold him off you can just try adding the things you're supposed to into your diet? I've been reading and apparently they used to think gender was all about timing now they think it has more to do with diet! Or you could try and convince him to use condoms until the day of your positive?! I know my husband would most likely not agree to that haha but it's worth a shot! In the end I really don't think it matters much though, you're going to get the baby you're supposed to! Speaking of holding off I managed to last night, one down, 3 to go! I'll see how well I can do :shrug:
> 
> We are pretty set on two at the moment, but for some reason now that I'm back into the "try for a baby" mode that makes me a little sad. Before we started trying I was pretty against the idea though. For some reason I just didn't want to have to deliver another baby mostly :haha: selfish, right?! But I'm quickly getting over that. Hopefully if we have one more I will be able to keep my mind set on that being the last, it would just be good for a few reasons for us. That's one reason why I really want another girl, we already have so much for my daughter and I would hate to have to sell everything and start all over for just one more kid. It's not so bad buying all new clothes and stuff if there is the possibility you can get more than one use out of it, you know? Also, my daughter is ADAMENT she wants a "baby ti-ter" (sister) and it is adorable and I just want to give her her one greatest request [-o&lt; but we will see! We are still pretty young too so we might change our mind on the number, I just kind of doubt it.
> 
> You know, have you realized if it were to happen this month it would be the perfect time to announce a pregnancy on Father's Day to DH! So much fun! But would probably require keeping it a secret for a while which would totally stink! Have you started thinking of announcements or anything already, or am I the only crazy one?! :blush:Click to expand...

Okay so I recounted..today I am CD 8. So still not THAT far behind you! I'm still getting the hang of this lol.
Thank you! I will definitely let you know if I need help with anything else :thumb up:

Oh my gosh he HATES condoms. Not using them is how I got pregnant with our daughter haha. I think we will just DTD whenever we both are in the mood for it and go from there. I'll look up what you're supposed to be eating to sway for a boy...I might try it and see if it does anything! It's worth a shot :D
is your hubby okay with holding off that long!? 

A lot of things can change in a few years, you never know you both might decide you want 3. :baby: I know what you mean though about being selfish. I has a section with my daughter...and even though I honestly didn't mind it I know the recovery gets harder when you have more kids at home to take care of lol. So we'll see if I still want 3 or 4 after this next one :haha:

I didn't even think about fathers day, but that would be a super cute idea! My MIL is coming out around June 13 and if I ended up getting pregnant we WERE thinking of telling her around the time she's here...but we're still deciding on that. Plus since we are actually TTC this one, I'm sure my hubby would want to know exactly when I plan on taking a test haha.


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Btw here is my OPK progression picture, clear through last night. Took one just a bit ago and back to being almost stark white! So I've either O'vd or will be soon! Can't wait for yours to turn! Also, I will check out your journal :thumbup:

Love your progression!!

I took another test today (well, two actually :blush:) One the target brand, and the other A FRER. The target brand test seems to be a tiny bit darker? Or maybe I am just seeing things.

so i'm not exactly sure which test to go off of..
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I recounted..today I am CD 8. So still not THAT far behind you! I'm still getting the hang of this lol.
> Thank you! I will definitely let you know if I need help with anything else :thumb up:
> 
> Oh my gosh he HATES condoms. Not using them is how I got pregnant with our daughter haha. I think we will just DTD whenever we both are in the mood for it and go from there. I'll look up what you're supposed to be eating to sway for a boy...I might try it and see if it does anything! It's worth a shot :D
> is your hubby okay with holding off that long!?
> 
> A lot of things can change in a few years, you never know you both might decide you want 3. :baby: I know what you mean though about being selfish. I has a section with my daughter...and even though I honestly didn't mind it I know the recovery gets harder when you have more kids at home to take care of lol. So we'll see if I still want 3 or 4 after this next one :haha:
> 
> I didn't even think about fathers day, but that would be a super cute idea! My MIL is coming out around June 13 and if I ended up getting pregnant we WERE thinking of telling her around the time she's here...but we're still deciding on that. Plus since we are actually TTC this one, I'm sure my hubby would want to know exactly when I plan on taking a test haha.

Haha my husband hates them so much too! I refused to go on the pill after having my daughter, I hate taking medicine and I didn't want it to mess with BFing, therefore we were forced to use them and even the super thin ones he despises so he wouldn't agree either I'm sure. Oh, I haven't really told him I'm just going to spend a couple days with excuses. I'm a terrible wife :dohh: but I'm pretty sure if I told him I'm trying to manipulate the odds for another girl he would think I'm crazy and wouldn't hold out for that reason. Last I knew he wanted one more girl too but not bad enough to refrain on command ha. 

So you will end up having another C-section, right? Was your first an emergency or planned? I had my daughter without any pain meds like I always wanted to which makes me really not want to go through with it again lol but it's just one day. Gotta do what you gotta do I guess! 

I never really test when we are trying or NTNP, just wait and if AF is late then I wait a little longer and test. I hated seeing :bfn: when we first started trying with my daughter so I quit doing that to myself. Since it took me so long with her I'm sure he won't expect it to happen quickly so he probably won't think much of it from one cycle to the next, so I'll probably try to figure out a cute way to tell him but I'm not sure what yet. With my daughter I gave him the book "Dude, You're Going to Be a Dad" and taped his reaction. Totally wasn't expecting it at all! It was super hard keeping it to myself and that was just for one day! I already run the announcement ideas through my head, and have a gender reveal idea already, sigh, I can't help myself! 

I definitely think your Target brand one looks like it is getting super close!! Maybe you O early in your cycle! Which would put us super close in DPO! In my experience, as you can see, I have barely any line at all until like the day before my positive. That's what happened last time with a different brand too, so based on that I would guess you will get a positive in the next couple of days?? :happydance: I would maybe test at like 2 in the afternoon and then again at like 7 or 8 and see if you catch a positive soon! Do you ever have O pains? Or EWCM?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Haha my husband hates them so much too! I refused to go on the pill after having my daughter, I hate taking medicine and I didn't want it to mess with BFing, therefore we were forced to use them and even the super thin ones he despises so he wouldn't agree either I'm sure. Oh, I haven't really told him I'm just going to spend a couple days with excuses. I'm a terrible wife :dohh: but I'm pretty sure if I told him I'm trying to manipulate the odds for another girl he would think I'm crazy and wouldn't hold out for that reason. Last I knew he wanted one more girl too but not bad enough to refrain on command ha.
> 
> So you will end up having another C-section, right? Was your first an emergency or planned? I had my daughter without any pain meds like I always wanted to which makes me really not want to go through with it again lol but it's just one day. Gotta do what you gotta do I guess!
> 
> I never really test when we are trying or NTNP, just wait and if AF is late then I wait a little longer and test. I hated seeing :bfn: when we first started trying with my daughter so I quit doing that to myself. Since it took me so long with her I'm sure he won't expect it to happen quickly so he probably won't think much of it from one cycle to the next, so I'll probably try to figure out a cute way to tell him but I'm not sure what yet. With my daughter I gave him the book "Dude, You're Going to Be a Dad" and taped his reaction. Totally wasn't expecting it at all! It was super hard keeping it to myself and that was just for one day! I already run the announcement ideas through my head, and have a gender reveal idea already, sigh, I can't help myself!
> 
> I definitely think your Target brand one looks like it is getting super close!! Maybe you O early in your cycle! Which would put us super close in DPO! In my experience, as you can see, I have barely any line at all until like the day before my positive. That's what happened last time with a different brand too, so based on that I would guess you will get a positive in the next couple of days?? :happydance: I would maybe test at like 2 in the afternoon and then again at like 7 or 8 and see if you catch a positive soon! Do you ever have O pains? Or EWCM?

I refused the pill also LOL. DH wanted me to go something so that we didn't have to use condoms but I hated how I felt after I had to come off the pill. I was on it for like 5 or 6 years and it messed my cycle up for like a year after I stopped taking it. Hahaha "Sorry, not tonight I have a headache" ;) Hopefully he doesn't catch on! 
I don't think any guy would refrain on command for anything! 

Wow, no pain meds? You're awesome :thumb up: I know I couldn't do it LOL. I had a few contractions before my due date and it was awful. My section was planned which I think helped me a lot because I knew kind of what to expect. I googled things and my doctor talked to me about it so for the most part I was prepared for it. The recovery wasn't bad at all, IMO. I didn't mind have a c section honestly lol. But I also didn't have another LO to chase after when I got home. I just spent all of my time relaxing. 

That's a cute way to tell him! I'm sure he was so shocked lol. I didn't do anything cute when I found out. I panicked and called my husband while he was at work and told him over the phone haha. Like I said, we weren't trying or anything but I was feeling weird so I took a test for the heck of it and it came up positive straight away. I hadn't even missed my period yet :blush: So we'll see if I get another BFP that quickly this time!

Eeek thats exiting! I will test again later tonight and see what I shows up! I was wondering if it was normal to have a line that close to a positive this early? I thought it was a little longer after AF ends. I tested at about 1pm today so maybe later tonight it will be a tiny bit darker? I've kept all the tests to compare haha.

I don't think I've had any pain or anything. At least I haven't really noticed/paid any attention! I definitely haven't had and EWCM though. I'm still kind of spotting still even though AF ended a few days ago...which is weird.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay took another one tonight. It's about 8:30pm here

I think it still looks about the same!
 



Attached Files:







opk3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

Tested this morning. It def looks like it's getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







CycleD9.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I refused the pill also LOL. DH wanted me to go something so that we didn't have to use condoms but I hated how I felt after I had to come off the pill. I was on it for like 5 or 6 years and it messed my cycle up for like a year after I stopped taking it. Hahaha "Sorry, not tonight I have a headache" ;) Hopefully he doesn't catch on!
> I don't think any guy would refrain on command for anything!
> 
> Wow, no pain meds? You're awesome :thumb up: I know I couldn't do it LOL. I had a few contractions before my due date and it was awful. My section was planned which I think helped me a lot because I knew kind of what to expect. I googled things and my doctor talked to me about it so for the most part I was prepared for it. The recovery wasn't bad at all, IMO. I didn't mind have a c section honestly lol. But I also didn't have another LO to chase after when I got home. I just spent all of my time relaxing.
> 
> That's a cute way to tell him! I'm sure he was so shocked lol. I didn't do anything cute when I found out. I panicked and called my husband while he was at work and told him over the phone haha. Like I said, we weren't trying or anything but I was feeling weird so I took a test for the heck of it and it came up positive straight away. I hadn't even missed my period yet :blush: So we'll see if I get another BFP that quickly this time!
> 
> Eeek thats exiting! I will test again later tonight and see what I shows up! I was wondering if it was normal to have a line that close to a positive this early? I thought it was a little longer after AF ends. I tested at about 1pm today so maybe later tonight it will be a tiny bit darker? I've kept all the tests to compare haha.
> 
> I don't think I've had any pain or anything. At least I haven't really noticed/paid any attention! I definitely haven't had and EWCM though. I'm still kind of spotting still even though AF ended a few days ago...which is weird.


I don't think he will ever really catch on since he has no idea about the plan in my head lol but I can see it getting difficult. The first two days not so much, tonight and tomorrow night might be near impossible. He was making jokes about it first thing this morning so I'll have to come up with a good excuse before this evening :haha: I wish they could just understand, it's only two more days and then we don't have to worry until next cycle! No more holding off for a couple weeks! But, yeah, they don't get that lol. Especially on the off chance that this could actually work and sway the odds, probably ridiculous. Who knows. 

Yeah it was always the plan for me to do it all natural, everyone doubted me for the most part but I succeeded. However, it was even worse than I could ever imagine :wacko: Pushing was actually the easiest part though, which was kind of nice. Recovery without meds was not bad at all either just being stuck at a 9.5 in horrible misery for hours was awful. Hopefully they are right when they say the second labor usually goes quicker. Fingers crossed!! I also hated how disgusting the whole process and like month after delivery was. Ugh. Why did you have a scheduled c-section?

Haha I was so excited when I got my :bfp: the first time. Super scared something would happen, I worry a lot, but even still I obviously couldn't hold it in! My husband was at drill though so I had to wait the entire day until he got back that evening to talk to him. It gave me time to go track down the book and everything though. I just remember right after getting a positive he had text me and asked how my day was going and I was just like "oh if he only knew" :haha: I can't quite figure out how I want to tell him if I get pregnant again. I will have to try to find a cute idea why I'm waiting. So much waiting! 

It might take a couple days for it to get dark, especially if you're still spotting from AF and everything. I just think it's crazy that they are already pretty decent lines! I've never had that! How long is your cycle usually? That can sometimes give you a little bit of insight into when you might O.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Tested this morning. It def looks like it's getting darker!

Oh wow! See, I'm never good at telling positives. I've seen some where other women say they are "close" to positive and I would honestly judge it as positive so idk BUT to me that looks super close to being a positive!!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I don't think he will ever really catch on since he has no idea about the plan in my head lol but I can see it getting difficult. The first two days not so much, tonight and tomorrow night might be near impossible. He was making jokes about it first thing this morning so I'll have to come up with a good excuse before this evening :haha: I wish they could just understand, it's only two more days and then we don't have to worry until next cycle! No more holding off for a couple weeks! But, yeah, they don't get that lol. Especially on the off chance that this could actually work and sway the odds, probably ridiculous. Who knows.
> 
> Yeah it was always the plan for me to do it all natural, everyone doubted me for the most part but I succeeded. However, it was even worse than I could ever imagine :wacko: Pushing was actually the easiest part though, which was kind of nice. Recovery without meds was not bad at all either just being stuck at a 9.5 in horrible misery for hours was awful. Hopefully they are right when they say the second labor usually goes quicker. Fingers crossed!! I also hated how disgusting the whole process and like month after delivery was. Ugh. Why did you have a scheduled c-section?
> 
> Haha I was so excited when I got my :bfp: the first time. Super scared something would happen, I worry a lot, but even still I obviously couldn't hold it in! My husband was at drill though so I had to wait the entire day until he got back that evening to talk to him. It gave me time to go track down the book and everything though. I just remember right after getting a positive he had text me and asked how my day was going and I was just like "oh if he only knew" :haha: I can't quite figure out how I want to tell him if I get pregnant again. I will have to try to find a cute idea why I'm waiting. So much waiting!
> 
> It might take a couple days for it to get dark, especially if you're still spotting from AF and everything. I just think it's crazy that they are already pretty decent lines! I've never had that! How long is your cycle usually? That can sometimes give you a little bit of insight into when you might O.

If you do get a bfp this cycle I am so interested to know if it worked and you get a girl! You will have to keep me updated! :D I'm so excited for you! When are you planning on taking a HPT?

That's still so amazing you did it without any meds or anything! I've it's easier your 2nd baby too...hopefully that's the case for you! I had a planned one because my doctor said that my pelvis is too narrow to push out a baby. He have me the option to either schedule one or to go through labor and see. But I didn't want to take the chance of going through hours of trying to push but then ending up with a section anyways. So I just went ahead and had it planned. Omg even I bled a ton after the surgery. It was so awful :( I felt gross for like..weeks lol.

Do you use Pinterest? I've been searching on there for cute ideas on how to tell him haha. I'm the same as you though...I can't keep something that exciting hidden for long. 

I thought they were looking pretty dark too..most people's tests I see they don't even have a line until later...so I wasn't sure if my tests were working correctly or not LOL. 
Usually my periods last about 6 or 7 days. Usually it's around 6. But that 7th day is still spotting a little bit.


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning. It def looks like it's getting darker!
> 
> Oh wow! See, I'm never good at telling positives. I've seen some where other women say they are "close" to positive and I would honestly judge it as positive so idk BUT to me that looks super close to being a positive!!Click to expand...

LOL I am the same! I posted it on Countdowntopregnancy.com to get some opinions on there. We are going to :sex: anyways just in case but I'd still like to know if it is a positive for sure or not. 

I'm going to test again this evening and see if it looks the same


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> If you do get a bfp this cycle I am so interested to know if it worked and you get a girl! You will have to keep me updated! :D I'm so excited for you! When are you planning on taking a HPT?
> 
> That's still so amazing you did it without any meds or anything! I've it's easier your 2nd baby too...hopefully that's the case for you! I had a planned one because my doctor said that my pelvis is too narrow to push out a baby. He have me the option to either schedule one or to go through labor and see. But I didn't want to take the chance of going through hours of trying to push but then ending up with a section anyways. So I just went ahead and had it planned. Omg even I bled a ton after the surgery. It was so awful :( I felt gross for like..weeks lol.
> 
> Do you use Pinterest? I've been searching on there for cute ideas on how to tell him haha. I'm the same as you though...I can't keep something that exciting hidden for long.
> 
> I thought they were looking pretty dark too..most people's tests I see they don't even have a line until later...so I wasn't sure if my tests were working correctly or not LOL.
> Usually my periods last about 6 or 7 days. Usually it's around 6. But that 7th day is still spotting a little bit.

I probably won't test unless AF happens to be late. I hate line searching and then being totally let down and discouraged if it's a :bfn: Especially after last cycle, totally thought I was somehow pregnant and gave in after being like 2 days late for nothing :dohh:

Oh wow, that's crazy! I definitely wouldn't have chanced it either. Sounds like that would be miserable and possibly dangerous for the baby if you ended up not able to deliver. I'm kind of envious sometimes of people who get to schedule a c-section and just know going into it that there won't be any labor! :haha: but I would also be scared I guess. And the recovery is worse I'm sure. And you don't get out of the disgusting recovery either which totally sucks. My husband still makes fun of me and how my bathroom at the hospital "looked like a murder scene". It was awful! I lived in black pants for so long! 

Oh gosh, yes I absolutely use Pinterest! I do need to get on there and try to find one for telling him. I think I already know how to tell our families, maybe. And I'm pretty set on a picture announcement for Facebook. I just have no idea for him yet. 

How long is your entire cycle? Have you ever tracked. Like, from the first day of one period until the first day of the next? You'll have to let me know what other people say about whether or not that's a positive! I would definitely :sex: to be sure!! That would be crazy if you're already oving this early!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I probably won't test unless AF happens to be late. I hate line searching and then being totally let down and discouraged if it's a :bfn: Especially after last cycle, totally thought I was somehow pregnant and gave in after being like 2 days late for nothing :dohh:
> 
> Oh wow, that's crazy! I definitely wouldn't have chanced it either. Sounds like that would be miserable and possibly dangerous for the baby if you ended up not able to deliver. I'm kind of envious sometimes of people who get to schedule a c-section and just know going into it that there won't be any labor! :haha: but I would also be scared I guess. And the recovery is worse I'm sure. And you don't get out of the disgusting recovery either which totally sucks. My husband still makes fun of me and how my bathroom at the hospital "looked like a murder scene". It was awful! I lived in black pants for so long!
> 
> Oh gosh, yes I absolutely use Pinterest! I do need to get on there and try to find one for telling him. I think I already know how to tell our families, maybe. And I'm pretty set on a picture announcement for Facebook. I just have no idea for him yet.
> 
> How long is your entire cycle? Have you ever tracked. Like, from the first day of one period until the first day of the next? You'll have to let me know what other people say about whether or not that's a positive! I would definitely :sex: to be sure!! That would be crazy if you're already oving this early!

I totally get what you mean. I believe I had a chemical before AF came this month..I tested pretty early but got a positive test. AF ended up coming and I was super disappointed. I think thats what made us want to TTC this month instead of waiting like we had planned to.
When is your AF due?

It was nice knowing when she was going to be here lol. But I was SO nervous the night before my section. I don't think I even got an hour of sleep haha. 
Oh yeah, the bathroom scene was awful! I didn't let my husband in whatsoever. I was so grossed out by it :nope:

I loooooove Pinterest. I've been looking up Facebook announcements and announcements for family too. Im still super undecided about what I want to do though haha. 

Since have my DD its been kind of all over the place. Some times I count 30 days and others are in between 25 and 28 days. So It's still not super regular. I'm planning on dtd tonight if I'm not too tired lol.
I posted the test on Countdowntopregnancy and it's a mix of votes haha. Some say it looks positive and other say it looks negative still. So I don't know!


----------



## pinkpassion

Wow, I had a ton to catch up on!!! 

My opks can be almost positive and then back to negative and go back and forth before a positive!! I know I was warned of that before using them!!

That's interesting ways to tell dh, I love pinterest, I'll have to get on and look!!! 

I don't know now if I ovulated, my cervix went back to its infertile state, but I don't feel like I normally do after ovulation .. normally I have all kinds of weird things happening (super sore nippples from ovulation to af, cramps, headache, backache and some other things) , this month nothing, my nippples feel fine, I don't even really have any cramps.. I'm thinking I'm out already lol.. o well it'll be fine either way!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> Wow, I had a ton to catch up on!!!
> 
> My opks can be almost positive and then back to negative and go back and forth before a positive!! I know I was warned of that before using them!!
> 
> That's interesting ways to tell dh, I love pinterest, I'll have to get on and look!!!
> 
> I don't know now if I ovulated, my cervix went back to its infertile state, but I don't feel like I normally do after ovulation .. normally I have all kinds of weird things happening (super sore nippples from ovulation to af, cramps, headache, backache and some other things) , this month nothing, my nippples feel fine, I don't even really have any cramps.. I'm thinking I'm out already lol.. o well it'll be fine either way!!

When are you testing?!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi everyone! Please can I join in? I have a 16 month old son. We have been NTNP ever since he was born as we had a hard time conceiving him. My OH has a low sperm count and I have long cycles. They aren't too long at the moment they have settled into around 36 days but I'm ivulating really late, around cd27 so my luteal phase is short. I have only just properly started using opk's and discovered this. I need to go to the doctors I think. This cycle I have taken vitamin b6, Agnus castus, calcium and magnesium and vitamin c. I think I am 7dpo right now cd 33 although I'm not sure because my opks were a bit confusing this cycle which might be the vitamins I'm taking?! However the vitamins have made me feel much better and level hormone wise. 

I really want a sibling for my son. I am so so grateful I have him. But now I do feel rubbish I can't give him a sibling as easily as I should be able to! I never thought I would have a big gap and it keeps getting bigger as each wicked AF arrives!!
Sorry for the rambling rant! Hope I can be support to anyone else in the same position. Xx


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi everyone! Please can I join in? I have a 16 month old son. We have been NTNP ever since he was born as we had a hard time conceiving him. My OH has a low sperm count and I have long cycles. They aren't too long at the moment they have settled into around 36 days but I'm ivulating really late, around cd27 so my luteal phase is short. I have only just properly started using opk's and discovered this. I need to go to the doctors I think. This cycle I have taken vitamin b6, Agnus castus, calcium and magnesium and vitamin c. I think I am 7dpo right now cd 33 although I'm not sure because my opks were a bit confusing this cycle which might be the vitamins I'm taking?! However the vitamins have made me feel much better and level hormone wise.
> 
> I really want a sibling for my son. I am so so grateful I have him. But now I do feel rubbish I can't give him a sibling as easily as I should be able to! I never thought I would have a big gap and it keeps getting bigger as each wicked AF arrives!!
> Sorry for the rambling rant! Hope I can be support to anyone else in the same position. Xx

Yes please join in! I'd love to follow you through all of this!

I'm sorry you're having a hard time conceiving...when are you testing? Are you testing with OPK's or are you waiting to test with an HPT?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have done a hpt every day haha I'm an addict! AF is due Wednesday! And it's probably too early but I will just test till BFP or AF xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I totally get what you mean. I believe I had a chemical before AF came this month..I tested pretty early but got a positive test. AF ended up coming and I was super disappointed. I think thats what made us want to TTC this month instead of waiting like we had planned to.
> When is your AF due?
> 
> It was nice knowing when she was going to be here lol. But I was SO nervous the night before my section. I don't think I even got an hour of sleep haha.
> Oh yeah, the bathroom scene was awful! I didn't let my husband in whatsoever. I was so grossed out by it :nope:
> 
> I loooooove Pinterest. I've been looking up Facebook announcements and announcements for family too. Im still super undecided about what I want to do though haha.
> 
> Since have my DD its been kind of all over the place. Some times I count 30 days and others are in between 25 and 28 days. So It's still not super regular. I'm planning on dtd tonight if I'm not too tired lol.
> I posted the test on Countdowntopregnancy and it's a mix of votes haha. Some say it looks positive and other say it looks negative still. So I don't know!

Chemical really stinks :( And I'm sorry you went through that. I can't imagine getting excited then AF rearing her ugly head. :hugs: That's another reason I really don't want to test unless AF is late. That and with my daughter it took two weeks late until I got a positive. We were super cautious and waited before we made a doctor's appt, told anyone, posted on FB, everything. 

I can totally understand what you mean with being nervous before you c-section. They had scheduled an induction for me because I went past due and I did not want to be induced at all, for many reasons, but mostly because I didn't want it to make things more difficult for me with the no epidural thing and because I knew I would be a nervous wreck and would get zero sleep if I knew I would start the labor process on a certain day. Luckily DD stopped her stubborn streak and made her appearance two days before my induction date. Stinker! 

I am pretty set on a FB announcement and a gender revel. Other than that I am not quite sure yet. I guess it will just depend on the timing and what feels right for us! There are so many cute ideas out there! So many get way overused too though so it makes it difficult to choose! :haha:

If you have some short cycles, 25 days, you very well could be getting ready to ovulate! That would put us just days apart! Woohoo! I'm not surprised by the mixed votes though, people can be so picky as to what a positive looks like. I would say if they start getting less dark for a day or two that was probably a positive! My AF should be due around the 1st of the month, however idk. It was pretty regular, came on almost the exact same day from one month to the next but this last time it was late. :shrug: We will see what happens! 

You better drink some energy drinks or something and get busy tonight! :winkwink: Which reminds me, I think I've read something about either you or DH drinking caffeine if you're wanting a boy? Double-bonus!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> Wow, I had a ton to catch up on!!!
> 
> My opks can be almost positive and then back to negative and go back and forth before a positive!! I know I was warned of that before using them!!
> 
> That's interesting ways to tell dh, I love pinterest, I'll have to get on and look!!!
> 
> I don't know now if I ovulated, my cervix went back to its infertile state, but I don't feel like I normally do after ovulation .. normally I have all kinds of weird things happening (super sore nippples from ovulation to af, cramps, headache, backache and some other things) , this month nothing, my nippples feel fine, I don't even really have any cramps.. I'm thinking I'm out already lol.. o well it'll be fine either way!!

I always quit testing with OPKs after they look positive then have a day or two of negative. I thought about continuing this cycle to make sure they didn't go back and forth what with my body being screwed up, it seems. But I've also had so many other symptoms of O that I don't really doubt the tests. One thing that has been super unreliable for me is temping. I never have a big dip or spike. It always throws me off and worries me. 

Maybe you having no symptoms like normal is a good sign because it's something different. Maybe your body's way of telling you something is up is by being super nice to you for now, because it's in the process of a cooking a baby! Just giving you a break before it all begins! :winkwink: Don't count yourself out yet! When are you supposed to get AF? 

Did you do anything special to announce your pregnancy last time?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

xxemmyxx said:


> Hi everyone! Please can I join in? I have a 16 month old son. We have been NTNP ever since he was born as we had a hard time conceiving him. My OH has a low sperm count and I have long cycles. They aren't too long at the moment they have settled into around 36 days but I'm ivulating really late, around cd27 so my luteal phase is short. I have only just properly started using opk's and discovered this. I need to go to the doctors I think. This cycle I have taken vitamin b6, Agnus castus, calcium and magnesium and vitamin c. I think I am 7dpo right now cd 33 although I'm not sure because my opks were a bit confusing this cycle which might be the vitamins I'm taking?! However the vitamins have made me feel much better and level hormone wise.
> 
> I really want a sibling for my son. I am so so grateful I have him. But now I do feel rubbish I can't give him a sibling as easily as I should be able to! I never thought I would have a big gap and it keeps getting bigger as each wicked AF arrives!!
> Sorry for the rambling rant! Hope I can be support to anyone else in the same position. Xx

Welcome to you!! :wave:

How long did it take you to fall pregnant with your son? Have you ever looked into Fertilitea or Vitex? I'm a huge believer in Vitex! 

I feel the same way about the growing age gap. I used to swear I wanted at least 3 year gap, now that that gets close I wish I would have started trying much sooner. I don't fall pregnant easily either and the age my daughter is at now she would be so great with a sibling! I just wish I could give her one like, yesterday haha. Especially now that she asks for one! She would be such a great big sister! 

I know when you have difficulty you really don't care one way or another, but do you have a gender preference? 

When do you expect AF? Being post O is good though! Hope to see your :bfp: on here soon!! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Chemical really stinks :( And I'm sorry you went through that. I can't imagine getting excited then AF rearing her ugly head. :hugs: That's another reason I really don't want to test unless AF is late. That and with my daughter it took two weeks late until I got a positive. We were super cautious and waited before we made a doctor's appt, told anyone, posted on FB, everything.
> 
> I can totally understand what you mean with being nervous before you c-section. They had scheduled an induction for me because I went past due and I did not want to be induced at all, for many reasons, but mostly because I didn't want it to make things more difficult for me with the no epidural thing and because I knew I would be a nervous wreck and would get zero sleep if I knew I would start the labor process on a certain day. Luckily DD stopped her stubborn streak and made her appearance two days before my induction date. Stinker!
> 
> I am pretty set on a FB announcement and a gender revel. Other than that I am not quite sure yet. I guess it will just depend on the timing and what feels right for us! There are so many cute ideas out there! So many get way overused too though so it makes it difficult to choose! :haha:
> 
> If you have some short cycles, 25 days, you very well could be getting ready to ovulate! That would put us just days apart! Woohoo! I'm not surprised by the mixed votes though, people can be so picky as to what a positive looks like. I would say if they start getting less dark for a day or two that was probably a positive! My AF should be due around the 1st of the month, however idk. It was pretty regular, came on almost the exact same day from one month to the next but this last time it was late. :shrug: We will see what happens!
> 
> You better drink some energy drinks or something and get busy tonight! :winkwink: Which reminds me, I think I've read something about either you or DH drinking caffeine if you're wanting a boy? Double-bonus!!

Thanks :hugs: It sucks but I think it kind of gave me the push I needed to make up my mind if we really wanted to start TTC.
I'm super impatient and I know I couldn't wait until I'm late LOL. Especially since I'm so irregular still I don't really know when it's coming! You have some will power waiting that long! :thumb up:

Isn't that usually how it goes though? You plan for the induction and then baby shows up early? haha. That's what happened for a lot my friends! It's nuts.

I know what you mean! I can't wait to see your announcement and reveal! I'm a huge planner so I have a ton of things pinned for what I would like to do. If I actually end up doing it we'll see haha. :blush:

Even I wasn't sure if it looks positive or not. It's so hard to tell sometimes. I am testing one more time tonight though just to see what it looks like. 
So if you have positive tests for a day or so...and then it goes back to negative then you're done ovulating, correct?

Hahah sometimes I have my mind set on us :sex: then I end up falling asleep! I feel so old now that I have a LO :haha: I'm going to try to dtd tonight though!! 

I'll be waiting for you to test! I'm so excited for you!! :dust:
You'd better post your test results here lady!!:happydance:


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while - we've been traveling a lot.

Ashley - sorry to hear about your chemical. Finger crossed for this cycle! Looks like you're almost positive on your OPKs!

Miracles - I have a 2.5 year old and am now regretting that we didn't start trying for #2 sooner. I think she'd be a great big sister at this age and I don't want to have them too far apart that they won't be interested in playing together.

Pink - You're not out! Sometimes I feel differently around O too. Sometimes I get really sharp pains before O and get very bloated and sometimes nada. Don't stress and stay positive!

Emmy - welcome and I hear ya about the POAS addiction. I ordered 25 wondfos and now I'm like "why didn't I order more?!"

As for my "reveal," I was at old navy a couple weeks ago and saw this shirt that said "this is what an awesome sister looks like." Whenever I do get that BFP I plan on putting that on her while daddy is making coffee and having her run in the kitchen like she does every morning.

I just took my first OPK and I think it looks almost positive - what do you guys think?


----------



## hal423

Sorry - picture posting didn't work on my phone. Trying again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## daniyaaq

Hi ladies, little late to the party. I have DD 5 years old and really hoping to conceive baby #2 this cycle so there is only a 6 year gap. I really wanted a closer gap, but like another said, it's all about timing.

I'm on CD 13 O predicted on Thursday CD 16, will be doing home insem...as a single girl ( so scheduled for Tues and Thursday) really hoping it works...

Im giving it 2 cycles if not I think I will skip clinic IUI and just do IVF. Can anyone sense how desperate I am?

Anyway Hi


----------



## pinkpassion

daniyaaq said:


> Hi ladies, little late to the party. I have DD 5 years old and really hoping to conceive baby #2 this cycle so there is only a 6 year gap. I really wanted a closer gap, but like another said, it's all about timing.i

Hi!!!!! Welcome!!! I don't get pregnant easily either, and when I do, I'm not guaranteed a baby in the end!!! Good luck to you and I'm excited for us all to do this together!!!



ashleyg said:


> When are you testing?!

I'm not too sure, probably next weekend... but I always say that and then end up testing at like 5-6 dpo :haha: :blush:




xxemmyxx said:


> Hi everyone! Please can I join in? I have a 16 month old son. We have been NTNP ever since he was born as we had a hard time conceiving him. My OH has a low sperm count and I have long cycles. They aren't too long at the moment they have settled into around 36 days but I'm ivulating really late, around cd27 so my luteal phase is short. I have only just properly started using opk's and discovered this. I need to go to the doctors I think. This cycle I have taken vitamin b6, Agnus castus, calcium and magnesium and vitamin c. I think I am 7dpo right now cd 33 although I'm not sure because my opks were a bit confusing this cycle which might be the vitamins I'm taking?! However the vitamins have made me feel much better and level hormone wise.
> 
> I really want a sibling for my son. I am so so grateful I have him. But now I do feel rubbish I can't give him a sibling as easily as I should be able to! I never thought I would have a big gap and it keeps getting bigger as each wicked AF arrives!!
> Sorry for the rambling rant! Hope I can be support to anyone else in the same position. Xx

Hi!!! Welcome!!!! Have you considered Super B complex instead of just B6, .. B6 needs the other B vitamins to absorb properly.. It has almost completely fixed my short LP and got me to ovulate cd16-18 vs cd25+.. I think it is a great thing to try!!!



MiraclesHappn said:


> I always quit testing with OPKs after they look positive then have a day or two of negative. I thought about continuing this cycle to make sure they didn't go back and forth what with my body being screwed up, it seems. But I've also had so many other symptoms of O that I don't really doubt the tests. One thing that has been super unreliable for me is temping. I never have a big dip or spike. It always throws me off and worries me.
> 
> Maybe you having no symptoms like normal is a good sign because it's something different. Maybe your body's way of telling you something is up is by being super nice to you for now, because it's in the process of a cooking a baby! Just giving you a break before it all begins! :winkwink: Don't count yourself out yet! When are you supposed to get AF?
> 
> Did you do anything special to announce your pregnancy last time?

Temping and monitoring my cp/cm are my only reliable means lol.. But of course I didn't temp this month, but thats ok!! I'm really hoping the no symptoms is a good thing!! I think AF is due the 26-28, depending on how long my lp is this month, it was 12 days last month, 10 days the month before and 7 days for the several months before that (which is why I started super B complex)

Because we had 3 losses before DD, We didn't tell ANYONE until christmas day, I was 14 weeks and I wrapped a present with an ornament with my DD ultrasound picture of her (so cute) and a poem, we had my MIL open it when everyone was sitting around (we had all just opened presents and we handed it to her and said we have one more) The room got so quiet and she opened it and read it and everyone started crying, and they passed around the ornament.. it was a truly special day.. We were going for our gender ultrasound in a few days so the family got back together and we did a gender reveal on new Years eve!! It was quite special!!!! I loved every minute of it!! 
This time we will be team yellow!! I don't want to know.. I didn't want to know with DD but everyone begged me to find out and I just decided to because I didn't want to loose another baby and not know what it was.. So we found out and called her by her name from the day they told us she was a she!! It makes me cry thinking about how special it was! I was so excited and I can't wait for it again!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Hi everyone, hoping to join in... we are TTC #2 as well. Our DD is almost 19 months old and I'm worried it's going to take us longer than we'd like to conceive. We were NTNP for roughly 6 months and twice the timing was "technically" right....and no BFP. Now that we're actively TTC I'm back to my constant symptom watching, HPT wasting behaviours and now that it's been a few months of no luck and a really strange cycle last month I'm going to get back into using OPKs. Wishing you all some BFPs this time around!!!:happydance::kiss: I'm cycle day 14 btw.

We also recently moved to a new town and bought our first house so I'm feeling a little lonely without my girlfriends and would love to have a place of support and encouragement...


----------



## LiLi2

Late to the party here, too. But we are TTC #2 as well. Our son just turned 1 this past week. :) This is our first month trying, but I think we missed the window of opportunity due to having mastitis. We'll see.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi everyone!! Welcome! I'm super excited to have so many ladies joining! :hi:

*Hal* - your OPK looks super positive! Are you planning on :sex: tonight? I'm new to OPK's but both lines look great!

*Danly* - Hi and welcome! Have you been wanting baby #2 for a while? I can understand you wanting to get a BFP quickly. I'm pretty impatient myself and I know that if we go 2 or 3 cycles without a BFP I'll start to get pretty down about it. So I def know what you mean

*FaithHope* - Welcome! We all are here to support you :D Please know that! <3 I don't have many girlfriends here either so that's why I wanted to start this thread to have support from other ladies who are going through this as well :)

*Lili* - I'm sorry about you having to deal with mastitis, that must be awful :( I hope you're feeling a lot better now! Welcome to the group!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I'm not too sure, probably next weekend... but I always say that and then end up testing at like 5-6 dpo :haha: :blush:

Haha I think I'll be the same way! I'm soooo impatient and even know I know it'll probably be a bfn that early I'll still test anyways :dohh:


----------



## ashleyg

*LADIES!​*

I would love to create a little list on my main post with everyones Usernames/Names, Current CD/DPO, and when you test, what your result(s)turned out to be (BFN, BFP, or :witch:)

So if you'd like to be apart of the list please fill this out: :D

*Name - 
Current Cycle Day (for those using OPKs) -
DPO (for the current testers) - *


Once you take your test (or tests, 'cause we all know most of us are addicted to POAS!) let us know what your results are (as well as what DPO you are) and I'll keep track :)


----------



## Domimom

We are trying for #2 also. My son is almost 10 so there will be a big age gap but its ok, he is at an age where he would be very helpful and he wants a sibling so bad. We have been trying for a few months and nothing so I am getting pretty discouraged. Last month I thought for sure I was pregnant, had symptoms and my period was 4 days late. Crazy how your body tricks you. :( 
I am on cycle day 8 and took an OPK today and it was negative so testing until I get a positive.


----------



## ashleyg

Domimom said:


> We are trying for #2 also. My son is almost 10 so there will be a big age gap but its ok, he is at an age where he would be very helpful and he wants a sibling so bad. We have been trying for a few months and nothing so I am getting pretty discouraged. Last month I thought for sure I was pregnant, had symptoms and my period was 4 days late. Crazy how your body tricks you. :nope:

Welcome to the group! :hi:

I'm sorry you've been having a tough time :hugs: But there are many ladies on this thread who will be here to support you! I hope you get your BFP soon :) :dust:
Are you using OPK's this month? Or are you already past ovulation?

I know what you mean about your body tricking you! I mentioned that I had a CP before I got AF this month. I was getting excited seeing the positive test...but once I start spotting it was devastating.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay SO I took another OPK tonight and the line looks lighter this time?! Wtf?! I'm getting confused! What do you all think??
 



Attached Files:







opk5.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> Domimom said:
> 
> 
> We are trying for #2 also. My son is almost 10 so there will be a big age gap but its ok, he is at an age where he would be very helpful and he wants a sibling so bad. We have been trying for a few months and nothing so I am getting pretty discouraged. Last month I thought for sure I was pregnant, had symptoms and my period was 4 days late. Crazy how your body tricks you. :nope:
> 
> Welcome to the group! :hi:
> 
> I'm sorry you've been having a tough time :hugs: But there are many ladies on this thread who will be here to support you! I hope you get your BFP soon :) :dust:
> Are you using OPK's this month? Or are you already past ovulation?
> 
> I know what you mean about your body tricking you! I mentioned that I had a CP before I got AF this month. I was getting excited seeing the positive test...but once I start spotting it was devastating.Click to expand...

Yes I took the first test today, my cycles are usually every 25 days so it said to start testing on day 8 so that was today. What is a CP?


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> Okay SO I took another OPK tonight and the line looks lighter this time?! Wtf?! I'm getting confused! What do you all think??

I have read that the LH levels change throughout the day, could that be why? I am taking mine at about 1:30 in the afternoon, I read afternoon is best time to take them.


----------



## ashleyg

Domimom said:


> Yes I took the first test today, my cycles are usually every 25 days so it said to start testing on day 8 so that was today. What is a CP?

Chemical Pregnancy. 
How are your OPK's looking so far?



Domimom said:


> I have read that the LH levels change throughout the day, could that be why? I am taking mine at about 1:30 in the afternoon, I read afternoon is best time to take them.

I think thats pretty accurate. My afternoon tests are a lot darker than my evening tests. But I still take them later on because I read somewhere that taking OPK's twice a day is helpful to make sure you're still close to ovulating/have already ovulated.


----------



## Domimom

The first one today, line was completely light, will post pic tomorrow of that one.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi, can I join you ladies? My son is 2.5, and we haven't actually started TTC yet but we will start next cycle. Frustratingly we held off this cycle largely because of worry over an abnormal mole that I had removed on Saturday, thankfully it was benign, but by then I was too far in my cycle. However, I think it's possible the stress has caused me to ovulate late as I'm on CD19 today and I've had some cramping on one side and bloating, so we'll dtd tonight just in case!


----------



## Jess_11

Hi all, 

I'd love to join you ladies as well! 
I'm currently ttc no.2 as well, we have been trying for the past 3 months but no joy. I haven't used opk's properly and think i might ov on cd16 but i'm only guessing. So my plan this month is to use pre-seed and use the digi ov kit to pinpoint my ov. 
I tried opk's last month but they just confused me :wacko:

I have always fell pregnant easily (have had 2 chemicals and 1 mis @11.5 weeks) so i'm beginning to freak out that my age is against me, i'll be 37 in a couple of weeks and really just want to be pregnant already! 
DS is 2.5yrs old and he would love a little brother or sister. 

Anyway hi to everyone and here's to lots of bfp's this month :flower:

Name - Jess
Currently cd5


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks for all the warm welcomes xx

Miracleshappen- it was about 2.5 years of trying before we got our son. I did have 1 miscarriage a year before my bfp with my son. Since having my son my cyckes have completely changes though. Now they are long and short LP. Back then they were super super long, 56days plus and both times I fell pregnant was due to me taking progesterone to kick start a cycle and I fell immediately. This time I am getting positive opks which I feel grateful for but I'm just o'ing way too late in my cycle! 

I would love a girl, I would be over the moon with that. 1 of each is perfect but if I had another boy I would just be so happy for my little boy to have a brother! 

I am testing everyday haha but AF is due Wednesday. Although that would give me a short LP as I think I ovulated cd26 and I'm cd34 now so roughly 7dpo. 

I take Agnus castus which is vitex everyday. I don't know if it has done much to my cycles but I feel a lot less hormonal and crazy bitch lol

Pink passion- oh really I didn't know that about b vitamins. That's why I started taking b6 for my lp. So what exactly do I need to take?? And can I get it in Holland and barrets? Lol


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks for the welcome. 

I am currently 2dpo (I think). My cycles before having my son were spot on 28 days, every single month and we got pregnant the first cycle because they were so predictable. Now they range from 29-32 days and I've only had 4 periods since he was born, so things are a little trickier. I think we may have missed it this month because things were crazy having family in town for our son's first birthday party. Lol. There's always next month. Still have tons of ewcm though, so we dtd last night too, even though I think I'm 2 or 3 dpo.


----------



## pinkpassion

xxemmyxx said:


> I take a super b complex every morning! I'm not sure about Holland and barrets... we don't have that lol


----------



## lovenoel

Hi All,

Currently TTC #2 - LO is 8.5 months old! We are still breastfeeding and my period hasn't come back yet, so I'm not sure there's much I can do at this point other than DTD as much as possible lol. 

My cycles were crazy out of whack before I got pregnant, but we got lucky and conceived on our 2nd cycle (it was a 55 day cycle, yikes!). 

Now we desperately want #2 but I can't bring myself to stop BFing our little one just yet. He's down to 4-5x a day and goes at least 8 hours without eating at night, so I had hopes that my cycle would return, but unsurprisingly it has not yet.

I took a FRER today after getting an evap on a cheapie and saw a very faint line...but then it disappeared! I'm guessing it's a no go and we'll just keep at it. 

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hey all sorry I missed you all during the weekend. CD 5 for me still... June will be my month I can feel it :) i'm curious if anyone else is trying SMEP!


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome to all the new ladies joining! :hi:

I'm looking forward to seeing all your tests! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I took an Target brand test stick this morning and it looks positive...but then I also decided to try a Clear Blue and I got a negative? 

Has anyone else had this happen before?
 



Attached Files:







opk6.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxemmyxx

pinkpassion said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I take a super b complex every morning! I'm not sure about Holland and barrets... we don't have that lol
> 
> Oh sorry your in the US! Haha ok I will check out the super b complex thank u xxClick to expand...


----------



## xxemmyxx

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I took an Target brand test stick this morning and it looks positive...but then I also decided to try a Clear Blue and I got a negative?
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen before?

Are these ovulation tests? Yes I have it happen to me all the time. I used clear blue digital ovulation tests and got a negative at the same time as getting a blaring positive on an ic! I kept testing on both brands and never got a positive on the clear blue so I am guessing it missed my surge. Dunno if that helps but maybe just use one brand. Confusingly enough I have had positives on clearblue before so I was disappointed with that x


----------



## vjimenez1104

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I took an Target brand test stick this morning and it looks positive...but then I also decided to try a Clear Blue and I got a negative?
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen before?

that happened to me but then I found out that the target tests line is darker in the negative then other brands. when I got smiley face and +OPK with FRER OPK, I got a much much darker line. maybe that's it?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Thanks :hugs: It sucks but I think it kind of gave me the push I needed to make up my mind if we really wanted to start TTC.
> I'm super impatient and I know I couldn't wait until I'm late LOL. Especially since I'm so irregular still I don't really know when it's coming! You have some will power waiting that long! :thumb up:
> 
> Isn't that usually how it goes though? You plan for the induction and then baby shows up early? haha. That's what happened for a lot my friends! It's nuts.
> 
> I know what you mean! I can't wait to see your announcement and reveal! I'm a huge planner so I have a ton of things pinned for what I would like to do. If I actually end up doing it we'll see haha. :blush:
> 
> Even I wasn't sure if it looks positive or not. It's so hard to tell sometimes. I am testing one more time tonight though just to see what it looks like.
> So if you have positive tests for a day or so...and then it goes back to negative then you're done ovulating, correct?
> 
> Hahah sometimes I have my mind set on us :sex: then I end up falling asleep! I feel so old now that I have a LO :haha: I'm going to try to dtd tonight though!!
> 
> I'll be waiting for you to test! I'm so excited for you!! :dust:
> You'd better post your test results here lady!!:happydance:

So did you work up the energy to DTD last night?? I wasn't signed in when I read through all the new posts so it didn't show your pictures, I'll have to go back through and look now and see how they're looking! Once you get a positive test or two in a row and then they go back to normal you've had your LH surge which means you will ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours after the positive! Did you figure anything out yet? I know you said one brand was positive and the other wasn't? I think if you got a positive on one I would trust that but idk. I have not ever tested on anything but the super cheap strips. I hate spending money on tests, another reason I wait until AF is late :haha:

So last night I came up with all of these plans for announcements that would be just PERFECT for the time frame if I somehow managed to fall pregnant this cycle. Now I'm just super attached to the idea, even though I know it won't happen the first cycle. Ugh. Trying to do a girl sway makes your chances of conceiving even less than they normally are too :dohh:

I totally know what you mean about being too tired. Last night it got DH and he fell asleep pretty early. Tonight is the last night of holding out, wish me luck! Ha.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Okay SO I took another OPK tonight and the line looks lighter this time?! Wtf?! I'm getting confused! What do you all think??

This happened to me the other night too! I had a decent line in the afternoon then took one in the evening and it was super light, barely there. The next day was when I got my positive. I think what messed me up was the fact that I had drank quite a bit so my pee wasn't very concentrated when I took it. Weird little things like that can make a huge difference!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Also, holy smokes! So many new ladies on here! How awesome!! I usually try to go through and welcome everyone individually but there are way too many for that right now so huge welcome to you all and best of luck this round!! Should we make a separate post just with test dates and results? Is that what you were planning on Ashley?

:dust: to all!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> This happened to me the other night too! I had a decent line in the afternoon then took one in the evening and it was super light, barely there. The next day was when I got my positive. I think what messed me up was the fact that I had drank quite a bit so my pee wasn't very concentrated when I took it. Weird little things like that can make a huge difference!

I'm glad I'm not the only one this happened too. I'm going to take another Target stick test tonight and see if there's a change. 

Should I do another Clear Blue? Or just do it tomorrow?



MiraclesHappn said:


> So did you work up the energy to DTD last night?? I wasn't signed in when I read through all the new posts so it didn't show your pictures, I'll have to go back through and look now and see how they're looking! Once you get a positive test or two in a row and then they go back to normal you've had your LH surge which means you will ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours after the positive! Did you figure anything out yet? I know you said one brand was positive and the other wasn't? I think if you got a positive on one I would trust that but idk. I have not ever tested on anything but the super cheap strips. I hate spending money on tests, another reason I wait until AF is late :haha:
> 
> So last night I came up with all of these plans for announcements that would be just PERFECT for the time frame if I somehow managed to fall pregnant this cycle. Now I'm just super attached to the idea, even though I know it won't happen the first cycle. Ugh. Trying to do a girl sway makes your chances of conceiving even less than they normally are too :dohh:
> 
> I totally know what you mean about being too tired. Last night it got DH and he fell asleep pretty early. Tonight is the last night of holding out, wish me luck! Ha.

We did DTD last night LOL. My allergies were SO bad but I decided to just do it in case I was ovulating! 

I will keep using both tests just to see the results but I think I'm just going to go with the test strips. I'm just hoping that they caught when I ovulated..today's test looks super positive though..

Aw be positive! You never know, you might get your BFP this cycle! 

Hahah good luck! I'm sure you'll be able to do it :thumbup::baby:



vjimenez1104 said:


> that happened to me but then I found out that the target tests line is darker in the negative then other brands. when I got smiley face and +OPK with FRER OPK, I got a much much darker line. maybe that's it?

Hm, maybe that is it. I have noticed that the Target line is much darker than a FRER. But it makes it confusing because some of the negatives look really really close to a positive. Todays test looks like a positive to me?



xxemmyxx said:


> Are these ovulation tests? Yes I have it happen to me all the time. I used clear blue digital ovulation tests and got a negative at the same time as getting a blaring positive on an ic! I kept testing on both brands and never got a positive on the clear blue so I am guessing it missed my surge. Dunno if that helps but maybe just use one brand. Confusingly enough I have had positives on clearblue before so I was disappointed with that x

Yes both are ovulation! 

I thought I would try out the Clear blue since I've heard good things about it. I just don't want to be using the Target brand if it's not accurately showing me when I ovulate, you know?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Also, holy smokes! So many new ladies on here! How awesome!! I usually try to go through and welcome everyone individually but there are way too many for that right now so huge welcome to you all and best of luck this round!! Should we make a separate post just with test dates and results? Is that what you were planning on Ashley?
> 
> :dust: to all!

Yes that's what I would like to do! I would like to put it in the main post so it's easy to find. But I just want to keep track of everyones testing dates and results!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one this happened too. I'm going to take another Target stick test tonight and see if there's a change.
> 
> Should I do another Clear Blue? Or just do it tomorrow?
> 
> We did DTD last night LOL. My allergies were SO bad but I decided to just do it in case I was ovulating!
> 
> I will keep using both tests just to see the results but I think I'm just going to go with the test strips. I'm just hoping that they caught when I ovulated..today's test looks super positive though..
> 
> Aw be positive! You never know, you might get your BFP this cycle!
> 
> Hahah good luck! I'm sure you'll be able to do it :thumbup::baby:
> 
> Yes that's what I would like to do! I would like to put it in the main post so it's easy to find. But I just want to keep track of everyones testing dates and results!

Yeah I would just do another test strip this evening, try to not drink too much beforehand. I definitely think it looks like your test strip from this afternoon looks very positive!! I would just count it as a positive if I were you and know that you will be ovulating very soon!! :happydance: I have never really liked digital tests too much because I feel like it takes a lot more hormone for them to pick up on. Idk that just my opinion though. I think the cheap little strips do a good job because they always pick up on it when I'm noticing all my other O symptoms as well. And I think I got these, 50 strips and like 5 pregnancy tests or something, for like $8. Can't beat that!! 

Haha our poor husbands won't know what to do with themselves. Much like my DH doesn't right now. We want a baby so we are game for DTD anytime when it's time! They probably get all pumped up and then O is over so we go back to, eh, when we feel like it. Haha. Good thing you got it in though based on your test today! 

I'm not discouraged I just hate letting myself get excited when the chances are rather slim. But you never know! I just thought about how wonderful it would be to announce to everyone at my daughter's birthday party. And the timing would be perfect for that for this month! All the swaying plus the fact that my body kind of sucks sometimes means I'm sure my plan will change a few times! When the timing is right it will happen though, that's all that matters! :)

Where are you thinking about posting a list of testers and everything? I would love to be able to keep up on everyone that way as well! I'm super excited to see some :bfp:s!!


----------



## pinkpassion

As far as the sway goes, my dr just told me there is a new study out that's been 5 years in the making that now says although it's the man that decides gender, it may actually be the woman who decides which sperm is accepted to the egg.. Certain things may cause a woman's egg to only accept one gender!! Crazy huh?! 

I will be excited to see if yalls gender swaying works.. I know on ingender.com I read some nice success stories, I just always wondered if it is all just coincidental.. O well.. Healthy babies to us all!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Nevermind, totally just saw you said main post. I forgot that you can go through and edit your own posts so you could do it on your very first post. :thumbup:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> As far as the sway goes, my dr just told me there is a new study out that's been 5 years in the making that now says although it's the man that decides gender, it may actually be the woman who decides which sperm is accepted to the egg.. Certain things may cause a woman's egg to only accept one gender!! Crazy huh?!
> 
> I will be excited to see if yalls gender swaying works.. I know on ingender.com I read some nice success stories, I just always wondered if it is all just coincidental.. O well.. Healthy babies to us all!!!!

That's kind of what I had figured research was pointing to with all the information I read during my sway research. Makes total since when you see families who have lots of one gender! A lot of what I've read talks about the PH of a woman's body, how good her nutrition is, amount of exercise, all of those things seem to lower or raise the odds of a specific gender. 

I have no idea too how many "sways" are actually sways or just a coincidence too. I really doubt I have any different than 50/50 odds but this way if we get a boy (I have a feeling we will) I can at least know he is totally meant to be and I tried what I could! Healthy is the biggest goal though!!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Yeah I would just do another test strip this evening, try to not drink too much beforehand. I definitely think it looks like your test strip from this afternoon looks very positive!! I would just count it as a positive if I were you and know that you will be ovulating very soon!! :happydance: I have never really liked digital tests too much because I feel like it takes a lot more hormone for them to pick up on. Idk that just my opinion though. I think the cheap little strips do a good job because they always pick up on it when I'm noticing all my other O symptoms as well. And I think I got these, 50 strips and like 5 pregnancy tests or something, for like $8. Can't beat that!!
> 
> Haha our poor husbands won't know what to do with themselves. Much like my DH doesn't right now. We want a baby so we are game for DTD anytime when it's time! They probably get all pumped up and then O is over so we go back to, eh, when we feel like it. Haha. Good thing you got it in though based on your test today!
> 
> I'm not discouraged I just hate letting myself get excited when the chances are rather slim. But you never know! I just thought about how wonderful it would be to announce to everyone at my daughter's birthday party. And the timing would be perfect for that for this month! All the swaying plus the fact that my body kind of sucks sometimes means I'm sure my plan will change a few times! When the timing is right it will happen though, that's all that matters! :)
> 
> Where are you thinking about posting a list of testers and everything? I would love to be able to keep up on everyone that way as well! I'm super excited to see some :bfp:s!!

Yeah, I'll test with the strip tonight and see...based on yesterday and todays test it looks like I'm in my fertile window though. I think I'll just try to ignore the CB test LOL.
Where did you get your cheapie test strips? Just in case I don't get BFP this cycle and have to test again next month. They can get expensive when you get them at the stores :(

Haha my husband is constantly asking if I'm ovulating to make sure he gets an excuse to have :sex: for sure haha :haha:
I know I'm glad we did it just in case I am Oing. I'll probably dtd one more time again tonight to be extra sure. 

Exactly! When it's meant to be, it'll happen. BUT being positive will help too. At least I believe that :D I'm super excited to see your test results! I'm going to be on edge until you POAS!


If everyone posts the days they are planning on testing I will create the list on my main post!


----------



## xxemmyxx

What info did you want for the main post Ashley?

I'm cd 34, testing cd36 xx


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> What info did you want for the main post Ashley?
> 
> I'm cd 34, testing cd36 xx


For now just the date you're planning on testing and then your result. So we can keep track!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm testing on the 20th then thanks x


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone! 

I had my positive OPK yesterday so we DTD even though hubby has a bad cold and didn't feel well. Also I bought some preseed which we used in conceiving DD and when I opened it it exploded all over my chest and I was super slippery. I thought of that scene in the movie old school with the KY wrestling match and couldn't stop laughing. Anyone else using preseed this time?

Assuming I O'd yesterday or today, I think I will test around 5/31. I'm also going to start eating pineapple after O because that's supposed to be good for implantation.


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm testing on the 20th then thanks x

Just added you!



hal423 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had my positive OPK yesterday so we DTD even though hubby has a bad cold and didn't feel well. Also I bought some preseed which we used in conceiving DD and when I opened it it exploded all over my chest and I was super slippery. I thought of that scene in the movie old school with the KY wrestling match and couldn't stop laughing. Anyone else using preseed this time?
> 
> Assuming I O'd yesterday or today, I think I will test around 5/31. I'm also going to start eating pineapple after O because that's supposed to be good for implantation.

LOL at your description :haha: At least you guys could laugh about it!
We used pre-seed when we were TTC before my daughter and I didn't notice a difference with it. I've heard some people love it though!

I've never heard of the pineapple thing. I might have to pick some up tomorrow :thumbup:

I just added you to the list as well! :D


----------



## pinkpassion

4 dpo today and still... no symptoms.. o well!!! I am hoping it's a good sign since it is different!! I do have a scratchy throat but DH just had this same this weekend, so I have no doubt I caught some kind of a little cold from him!!! 
EXCITED to see some tests ladies!!!!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We're dtd tonight although I'm CD19 I've had such a stressful month I think it may have delayed O as I've had O symptoms today.. So we thought we'd give it a try! So I'll test on 27th if I don't get AF. Our first proper month will be June though.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> 4 dpo today and still... no symptoms.. o well!!! I am hoping it's a good sign since it is different!! I do have a scratchy throat but DH just had this same this weekend, so I have no doubt I caught some kind of a little cold from him!!!
> EXCITED to see some tests ladies!!!!!!

When do you plan to test? I can add you! :D


----------



## ashleyg

AngelofTroy said:


> We're dtd tonight although I'm CD19 I've had such a stressful month I think it may have delayed O as I've had O symptoms today.. So we thought we'd give it a try! So I'll test on 27th if I don't get AF. Our first proper month will be June though.

Good luck tonight!! :sex:

Just added you to the list as well :D


----------



## ashleyg

I listed myself for testing on June 1...even though I think technically it says I should test June 2...but I'm impatient and I know I'll test earlier haha :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had my positive OPK yesterday so we DTD even though hubby has a bad cold and didn't feel well. Also I bought some preseed which we used in conceiving DD and when I opened it it exploded all over my chest and I was super slippery. I thought of that scene in the movie old school with the KY wrestling match and couldn't stop laughing. Anyone else using preseed this time?
> 
> Assuming I O'd yesterday or today, I think I will test around 5/31. I'm also going to start eating pineapple after O because that's supposed to be good for implantation.

Haha!! We had something similar happen to us one time. After DTD one of us rolled over onto the bottle and it made the most horrendous wet farting sound, we both looked at each other like it was the other person's fault, hubby was absolutely horrified when he thought that came out of me, then when we realized what really happened we died laughing for so long. Funny once you get married a lot of times those are the best memories, not at all what you would imagine though. 

Thanks for the reminder about pineapple, I had completely forgotten about that from when I was TTC my daughter. I might have to get some pineapple juice tomorrow!! :thumbup:



pinkpassion said:


> 4 dpo today and still... no symptoms.. o well!!! I am hoping it's a good sign since it is different!! I do have a scratchy throat but DH just had this same this weekend, so I have no doubt I caught some kind of a little cold from him!!!
> EXCITED to see some tests ladies!!!!!!

I vote that no symptoms is a good thing since it's different!! Getting super close to test time!! :happydance: Can't wait to see your results! 



AngelofTroy said:


> We're dtd tonight although I'm CD19 I've had such a stressful month I think it may have delayed O as I've had O symptoms today.. So we thought we'd give it a try! So I'll test on 27th if I don't get AF. Our first proper month will be June though.

I know someone who got pregnant from delayed O due to stress so that is very, very likely. Especially with such an incredibly stressful situation you had! So glad everything turned out fine and hope your symptoms mean you are in for this round!!


----------



## daniyaaq

So I did my insem 10 minutes ago. I'm not hopeful for it as I was all over place but I can't help but wish they are swimming up in there.


----------



## LiLi2

I'm testing the 27th!

That story about the Preseed has me laughing! I have been using preseed since I got pregnant with my son. I just like the way it feels better than other lubricants. lol!!


----------



## ashleyg

daniyaaq said:


> So I did my insem 10 minutes ago. I'm not hopeful for it as I was all over place but I can't help but wish they are swimming up in there.


When are you testing? I can add you to the list!



LiLi2 said:


> I'm testing the 27th!
> 
> That story about the Preseed has me laughing! I have been using preseed since I got pregnant with my son. I just like the way it feels better than other lubricants. lol!!

Just added you! :)


----------



## ashleyg

*Who else still wants to be added to the testers list? 

Post with your testing dates so I can add you!! *


----------



## pinkpassion

I believe I'll test the 25th, possibly earlier but depends on how I feel, if I feel like I do now , I won't test at all, just let af come.. I literally feel completely normal like pre O... it's so strange!!! I don't even feel like my temp is elevated like normal, I wonder if I should just take a temp in the morning just to see???


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I believe I'll test the 25th, possibly earlier but depends on how I feel, if I feel like I do now , I won't test at all, just let af come.. I literally feel completely normal like pre O... it's so strange!!! I don't even feel like my temp is elevated like normal, I wonder if I should just take a temp in the morning just to see???

I added you!

I would take your temp just to see it couldn't hurt!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so took the last OPK for tonight and both look negative for sure. I guess my surge was yesterday and earlier today?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hal423

Looks like you did have your surge yesterday Ashley! Time to get busy tonight! Are you temping this cycle?

This is my first cycle temping and doing OPKs. I got another positive today so interested to see what my temp does in the next two days!


----------



## hal423

Emmy and Pink - looks like you're the first to test! Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> Looks like you did have your surge yesterday Ashley! Time to get busy tonight! Are you temping this cycle?
> 
> This is my first cycle temping and doing OPKs. I got another positive today so interested to see what my temp does in the next two days!

Haha we plan to DTD tonight! Hopefully there's a BFP this cycle :happydance:

I'm not temping this cycle. I honestly have no idea how to even do that LOL. If I don't get a BFP this round, I might try it next month

Keep us updated on your temps! I'm interested :D


----------



## daniyaaq

im testing on June 2nd.

Someone explain temping for me, im thinking i may try it next cycle


----------



## hal423

Download the fertility friend app (it's free) and then take your temperature every morning when you wake up BEFORE you get out of bed. After you ovulate, your temp goes up past where it normally is before ovulation. When you start recording your temps in the app, it will tell you when you have ovulated :)


----------



## Jess_11

I'll be testing on the 10th /11th June, although knowing me I will most definitely test much earlier. I've been knowing to poas at 3-4dpo!!! I have no patience in the tww. 
I'm going to try preseed this month also i think, definitely will try opks. 
Ashley did you get a smiley on the digi or did you stick with the sticks? 
I was going to get the digi's as i find it a mine field reading the lines and the different times of the day that can give false positives. I just want to know if i'm ovulating, yes or no! 
Looks like you had your surge yesterday anyway :winkwink:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got a bfn this morning (I know it's so early) but I have loads of sympyoms, my boobs are killing me, back ache, bloated stomach, big spots on my face, super tired and feel like rubbish. Also had on and off cramping. Still no AF yet so that's a good sign but I think it's all AF symptoms x


----------



## Jess_11

Aww sorry xxemmyxx , hopefully you're just a little too early testing. What dpo are you again? Hang in there, you're not out yet :hugs:


----------



## pinkpassion

When I temp I always temp vaginally as so many variables when you do an oral temp (opening your mouth Can affect your temps)!!


----------



## LiLi2

Wishful thinking, but I have a little lingering cramp in my uterus this morning. I'm only 5 dpo though. (I think). I still don't feel like we got the timing right this month, but I guess you never know. 

Fingers crossed that it's too early, Emmy!


----------



## SBBaby

TTC #2 over here too! Been trying since January. Our daughter will be 1 next month. I really wanted to get pregnant when she was around 8 months so I wish you luck! i want them super close together. Hopefully you and I both get BFPs with sticky ones very soon!


----------



## ashleyg

Jess_11 said:


> I'll be testing on the 10th /11th June, although knowing me I will most definitely test much earlier. I've been knowing to poas at 3-4dpo!!! I have no patience in the tww.
> I'm going to try preseed this month also i think, definitely will try opks.
> Ashley did you get a smiley on the digi or did you stick with the sticks?
> I was going to get the digi's as i find it a mine field reading the lines and the different times of the day that can give false positives. I just want to know if i'm ovulating, yes or no!
> Looks like you had your surge yesterday anyway :winkwink:

Added you to the list!

I'm sure I will test super early too LOL! I'm currently on 3DPO. I want to test sooooo badly but I know it'll be a neg.

I only used the digi once yesterday and it was the negative. The sticks keep showing me the positive. I took one this morning too on 3 different OPK's and the sticks still show positive?? I'm so confused lol. I'll post a pic in my next post!



xxemmyxx said:


> I got a bfn this morning (I know it's so early) but I have loads of sympyoms, my boobs are killing me, back ache, bloated stomach, big spots on my face, super tired and feel like rubbish. Also had on and off cramping. Still no AF yet so that's a good sign but I think it's all AF symptoms x

Aw emmy I'm sorry. My fingers are still crossed for you!!




SBBaby said:


> TTC #2 over here too! Been trying since January. Our daughter will be 1 next month. I really wanted to get pregnant when she was around 8 months so I wish you luck! i want them super close together. Hopefully you and I both get BFPs with sticky ones very soon!

Thank you! We'll see if I actually conceive this cycle. All my confusion with OPK's make me think I have a 50/50 chance lol


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so here are the tests from this morning. I took a digital, a dollar store test, and a target stick. The stick still looks positive while everything else is negative?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ashleyg

At least DH and I have DTD everyday since AF ended so at least if it was TRUELY positive a few days ago then we're covered LOL. But i'm still so confused with these tests!


----------



## vjimenez1104

ashleyg said:


> At least DH and I have DTD everyday since AF ended so at least if it was TRUELY positive a few days ago then we're covered LOL. But i'm still so confused with these tests!

Very much like SMEP which I'm trying this month. That's how we got our DD. fool proof :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

Closeup of this mornings test...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hal423

That's so weird! I've never used anything other than the cheap stick tests (I have wondfos) so I'm not sure why they're negative on the others and positive on the sticks. 
Looks like you're covered if you've been DTD every day though! 

Emmy how many DPO are you? Fingers crossed for your next test! You're still in the game!


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> That's so weird! I've never used anything other than the cheap stick tests (I have wondfos) so I'm not sure why they're negative on the others and positive on the sticks.
> Looks like you're covered if you've been DTD every day though!
> 
> Emmy how many DPO are you? Fingers crossed for your next test! You're still in the game!

I know it's super weird. Ugh. I think we will dtd tonight as well just to be on the safe side since I obviously have no idea what I'm doing with OPK's lol :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

5 dpo, I've had a weird pinching in my uterus a few times today.. I'm a bit hopeful that's good news!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ashley I have the same thing with those stick opks, mine aren't wondfos but the UK equivalent and they are super sensitive so may show a positive for longer than other tests. It does still look positive. I had the same thing with those clearblue tests too. A negative on there and a positive on the cheapy stick! Anyway like you said you have covered it with the bd on every day but it's annoying not to know how any days past ovulation you are. 

I think I am 9dpo today. So it's still early but wow today I have had such bad cramps and back ache. It is weird for me to have this without any bleeding, I usually get it the day I come on. And I have very sensitive breasts. I can always spot a symptom every cyvle haha but this one is really being mean if this is just build up to AF!


----------



## LiLi2

Emmy, that sounds like exactly how I felt before my BFP with my son. FX!!


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Ashley I have the same thing with those stick opks, mine aren't wondfos but the UK equivalent and they are super sensitive so may show a positive for longer than other tests. It does still look positive. I had the same thing with those clearblue tests too. A negative on there and a positive on the cheapy stick! Anyway like you said you have covered it with the bd on every day but it's annoying not to know how any days past ovulation you are.
> 
> I think I am 9dpo today. So it's still early but wow today I have had such bad cramps and back ache. It is weird for me to have this without any bleeding, I usually get it the day I come on. And I have very sensitive breasts. I can always spot a symptom every cyvle haha but this one is really being mean if this is just build up to AF!

Thanks emmy. It definitely is confusing..I thought I got my positive a few days ago but then I saw this mornings test and made me even more confused about it lol. 

I hope you get your bfp soon!! It sounds promising :D


----------



## ashleyg

Took another OPK this afternoon to be sure but it was negative. So maybe all those positives were leading up the super dark one this morning?? Also took a FRER OPK and it was even lighter than the other days test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daniyaaq

Took an opk the lines are identical. :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

daniyaaq said:


> Took an opk the lines are identical. :happydance:

Yay! You planning on :sex: tonight?!


----------



## Casey3

Hi mamas, can I join too? :) we are ttc #2 as well, thought I finally had it last cycle but it was a chemical so I'm all ready for this cycle, I want that bfp again :( 

I'm on cd8, starting opks tomorrow and hoping that the chemical didn't throw off my cycle too much.. Also trying preseed this cycle. 

Fx for everyone!! :)


----------



## ashleyg

Casey3 said:


> Hi mamas, can I join too? :) we are ttc #2 as well, thought I finally had it last cycle but it was a chemical so I'm all ready for this cycle, I want that bfp again :(
> 
> I'm on cd8, starting opks tomorrow and hoping that the chemical didn't throw off my cycle too much.. Also trying preseed this cycle.
> 
> Fx for everyone!! :)

Of course you can join! I had a chemical as well and my OPK's have been all crazy and have been giving me a headache. I hope you have better luck!! Post pics!


----------



## xxemmyxx

ashleyg said:


> Took another OPK this afternoon to be sure but it was negative. So maybe all those positives were leading up the super dark one this morning?? Also took a FRER OPK and it was even lighter than the other days test.

This test is negative so I would say you have already ovulated xx


----------



## Jess_11

ashleyg said:


> Took another OPK this afternoon to be sure but it was negative. So maybe all those positives were leading up the super dark one this morning?? Also took a FRER OPK and it was even lighter than the other days test.

That test is 100% positive ashley, all the others must have been leading up to this one! Get jiggy again if you can and then you can relax (well for a day or 2 until you start testing :haha:), you've done all you can. 
That's why i want to try the digi's this month, i hate all of the line reading! It just confuses me!


----------



## daniyaaq

ashleyg said:


> daniyaaq said:
> 
> 
> Took an opk the lines are identical. :happydance:
> 
> Yay! You planning on :sex: tonight?!Click to expand...


Will be doing an insemination first thing in morning. If I could :sex: I wouldn't even be able to ovulation pain is so intensw this cycle and I'm certain im o'ing both sides...I can't even walk, I'm so bloated. 

Its now got me worried about chance of twins...I dont think I'm ready or want to have twins...getting flashbacks of my labour and imagining doing that twise at same time....

OMG im freaking out


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> This test is negative so I would say you have already ovulated xx

Thanks emmy! My fingers are crossed that we :sex: when I was supposed to haha.



Jess_11 said:


> That test is 100% positive ashley, all the others must have been leading up to this one! Get jiggy again if you can and then you can relax (well for a day or 2 until you start testing :haha:), you've done all you can.
> That's why i want to try the digi's this month, i hate all of the line reading! It just confuses me!

Thank you!! I think if I don't get a bfp this cycle, I will be using the digitals too LOL. It's too confusing this way!



daniyaaq said:


> Will be doing an insemination first thing in morning. If I could :sex: I wouldn't even be able to ovulation pain is so intensw this cycle and I'm certain im o'ing both sides...I can't even walk, I'm so bloated.
> 
> Its now got me worried about chance of twins...I dont think I'm ready or want to have twins...getting flashbacks of my labour and imagining doing that twise at same time....
> 
> OMG im freaking out

Good luck this morning Daniy!! I couldn't handle twins either. One baby was enough when we brought her home...I couldn't imagine two!


----------



## ashleyg

Help ladies!!

Okay so since I've had a few positive OPK's...what CD did I ovulate?? I THOUGHT I had originally O'd on May 17 so that would put me at 3dpo today...but then I got that positive again yesterday so I'm not sure which one to go off of for my DPO.


----------



## ashleyg

I keep testing expecting to see the test get lighter but instead it's still dark! What the heck?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm telling you ashleyg that happens with my opks until I get a true dark dark positive... keep testing lh can vary throughout your cycle but you should only have one surge


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I'm telling you ashleyg that happens with my opks until I get a true dark dark positive... keep testing lh can vary throughout your cycle but you should only have one surge

I got my true dark positive yesterday. But I've had positive OPK's for 3 days now lol! It's so confusing because now I have no idea how many DPO I actually am...so it makes it hard to decide when to test :dohh:


----------



## pinkpassion

I would go off your darkest one, so if that was yesterday I would say today is O day.. How's your CM/CP? That's the best indicator!!!


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I would go off your darkest one, so if that was yesterday I would say today is O day.. How's your CM/CP? That's the best indicator!!!

Okay so if it was darkest yesterday then I'm 1dpo? Right??

I haven't noticed anything down there lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

If it was darkest yesterday you technically could ovulate 12-72 hours after that positive test.. Do you ever check your CP/CM?


----------



## pinkpassion

Any Ovulation cramps??


----------



## ashleyg

I never check CP or CM. I never had to before lol. 

I have been getting strong cramps yesterday and today. They last for a few minutes then go away. Almost like a stomach ache?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ashley you might just be having a long surge. If it lasts 72 hours then hopefully it will be negative tomorrow. I don't count that I'm 1dpo until I have had a negative opk. So maybe wait and see what tomorrow brings xx

im 10dpo and had another bfn. No period yet though so that's a good sign as it means my LP is longer than last months x


----------



## daniyaaq

Im so terrible 1dpo and I'm symptom spotting


----------



## pinkpassion

Here is my evening test, 6dpo .. this morning was completely negative , at noon I thought I saw something and tonight I definitely see something ... but I won't believe anything unless it gets darker, because I've seen too many lines on these that turn into nothing... in all my pregnancys I've always gotten a bfp 7-9 dpo, so we'll see.. but I'm not wasting my frer unless the line on these tests are unquestionably there!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150520_185827-1-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Ashley you might just be having a long surge. If it lasts 72 hours then hopefully it will be negative tomorrow. I don't count that I'm 1dpo until I have had a negative opk. So maybe wait and see what tomorrow brings xx
> 
> im 10dpo and had another bfn. No period yet though so that's a good sign as it means my LP is longer than last months x

I took another test tonight and it was much much lighter. So maybe it's ending finally? Lol. 

When is your period due??



pinkpassion said:


> Here is my evening test, 6dpo .. this morning was completely negative , at noon I thought I saw something and tonight I definitely see something ... but I won't believe anything unless it gets darker, because I've seen too many lines on these that turn into nothing... in all my pregnancys I've always gotten a bfp 7-9 dpo, so we'll see.. but I'm not wasting my frer unless the line on these tests are unquestionably there!!!

I think I can see something!! Eeek be sure to post tomorrows test if you take one!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so here is my OPK from tonight. Both are definitely a lot lighter. So how many DPO would I be now?
 



Attached Files:







negative.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say you would be 1dpo tomorrow !!! Consider today O day!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Goodness gracious I finally have an answer lol :haha: these stupid tests were driving me nutty! I'm going to make note that I O'd today so now I can finally decide when I should test.

SO :sex: when should we be doing it? We didn't dtd last night but we did the night before. Should we tonight to be safe?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yes tonight for sure and you can every other day from here just to be sure since you aren't recording temp/cm/cp!!!! Yay!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you!! I'm just relieved to have a definite answer finally haha. I'll do another test in the morning to be sure the line isn't dark again. Hopefully it won't be and I can relax :haha:


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hey girls! finally CD8 today! according to my SMEP plan I start BD EOD tonight. Hubby is very much looking forward to it :) FX!!! I
ll start OPK on CD 10 according to my plan.


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Vj!!


----------



## ashleyg

So we didn't :sex: last night or the night before. DH and I got into an argument and I didn't want to do anything with him at all. Ugh so pissed off right now.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh nooo Ashley I hate it when that happens!! Never mind hopefully you caught the eggy with the times you bd before. And I hope you have made up now xx

I am a day late for my period. Bfn this morning. 11dpo. But today I had some really really faint brown discharge today when I wipe. Only a really small amount too. I am hoping its implantation bleeding and that it doesn't turn into AF!! And I hope that in a couple of days I will get a BFP pleeeeeeeeaaaase!!


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Oh nooo Ashley I hate it when that happens!! Never mind hopefully you caught the eggy with the times you bd before. And I hope you have made up now xx
> 
> I am a day late for my period. Bfn this morning. 11dpo. But today I had some really really faint brown discharge today when I wipe. Only a really small amount too. I am hoping its implantation bleeding and that it doesn't turn into AF!! And I hope that in a couple of days I will get a BFP pleeeeeeeeaaaase!!

Thanks Emmy. We'll see how tonight goes. He's been a bit of a jerk lately so I'm not exactly wanting to jump on him when he gets home lol. 

Sounds like it could be implantation! Keep testing!!


----------



## ashleyg

So I don't think I could be anymore confused. This wasn't with FMU either....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxemmyxx

Well Ashley at least you got a definite positive!! Now you need to be tonight with oh even if he is being a jerk haha! I have had opk's that fade in and out a few times before a positive. That's why digital a come in handy I spose! Anyway be happy and bd lol


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Well Ashley at least you got a definite positive!! Now you need to be tonight with oh even if he is being a jerk haha! I have had opk's that fade in and out a few times before a positive. That's why digital a come in handy I spose! Anyway be happy and bd lol

Lol! I guess I'll try to suck it up for tonight :baby:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Like I said before those Internet dip tests are extra sensitive so they will pick up your surge before the digi so maybe that's what happened? It's really annoying but opks don't always have a lovely fade in and fade out pattern. They are just negative or positive. So sometimes I have had a really dark opk that's almost positive and then the next day it looked hardly there at all! 

I am super confused with my cycle. I am getting back ache and cramps again tonight but still no AF. And the really pale brown cm has gone too. I just want to know now!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

What cycle day are you Ashley? Is this a normal time for you to ovulate or is it late? Xx


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

Hope you don't mind me joining in too! I also have an almost 8 month baby girl, and wanted to have kids close in age... so am not taking any 'safety' measures to not conceive again. Only problem is my periods have not returned probably due to feeding my baby on demand so I have no idea when I ovulate??? But it's fun practicing ;)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I should have been careful what I wished for! I wanted to know if I was pregnant or not and I got my answer! The horrible witch showed her face! :cry:oh well at least I had a better luteal phase this cycle, 11 days instead of 8 is an improvement!


----------



## ashleyg

xxemmyxx said:


> Like I said before those Internet dip tests are extra sensitive so they will pick up your surge before the digi so maybe that's what happened? It's really annoying but opks don't always have a lovely fade in and fade out pattern. They are just negative or positive. So sometimes I have had a really dark opk that's almost positive and then the next day it looked hardly there at all!
> 
> I am super confused with my cycle. I am getting back ache and cramps again tonight but still no AF. And the really pale brown cm has gone too. I just want to know now!!

It's so frustrating!! I honestly have no idea what dpo I am because I keep getting negatives and then dark positives. Irritating!!



xxemmyxx said:


> What cycle day are you Ashley? Is this a normal time for you to ovulate or is it late? Xx

I an CD 13 today. I honestly have no idea when I normally ovulate...this is my first time ever using OPKs


----------



## ashleyg

87BeautyQueen said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in too! I also have an almost 8 month baby girl, and wanted to have kids close in age... so am not taking any 'safety' measures to not conceive again. Only problem is my periods have not returned probably due to feeding my baby on demand so I have no idea when I ovulate??? But it's fun practicing ;)

Welcome! :hi:

I'm glad I'm not the only one TTC with a younger LO! Are you using OPK's to figure out when you're ovulating?



xxemmyxx said:


> I should have been careful what I wished for! I wanted to know if I was pregnant or not and I got my answer! The horrible witch showed her face! :cry:oh well at least I had a better luteal phase this cycle, 11 days instead of 8 is an improvement!

Oh emmy I'm so sorry :hugs: 

How long have you been TTC?


----------



## LiLi2

So sorry Emmy :( 

If I'm not pregnant, I don't know what is wrong with me. I'm SO crampy. Hips, back, uterus... Ouch.


----------



## ashleyg

LiLi2 said:


> So sorry Emmy :(
> 
> If I'm not prwgnant, I don't know what is wrong with me. I'm SO crampy. Hips, back, uterus... Ouch.

How many dpo are you lili?


----------



## LiLi2

7 or 8 DPO, Ashley. I looked back at my log from my pregnancy with my son and at about 7 DPO I recorded being very crampy as well, but I can't remember exactly how those cramps felt. These are somewhere between AF cramps and "I did too much today" cramps. But I didn't do a whole lot today. lol


----------



## ashleyg

I've been getting random cramps too but I think mine are ovulation related? You only have like 6 more days until testing! Are you going to take a test earlier?


----------



## LiLi2

I will probably take one at 10dpo. I do get crampy during ovulation sometimes, but this is not as pinpointed as ovulation cramps usually are, so I don't *think* I'm ovulating late.. I should probably DTD just in case, but I'm just so achey! lol

Did you :sex: tonight with those + OPKs?


----------



## ashleyg

LiLi2 said:


> I will probably take one at 10dpo. I do get crampy during ovulation sometimes, but this is not as pinpointed as ovulation cramps usually are, so I don't *think* I'm ovulating late.. I should probably DTD just in case, but I'm just so achey! lol
> 
> Did you :sex: tonight with those + OPKs?

Dtd wont hurt anything! 

We probably will end up :sex: tonight. I took another OPK just to see and it's definitely positive. I FIANLLY think this is my surge lol! The Digi says that this is my peak fertility and the sticks have been dark both times I've taken them today
 



Attached Files:







CD13 POSITIVE.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

Awesome get to bd'ing!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

We :sex: ! hahah. Hopefully this leads to my BFP!! 

How are your tests looking pinkpassion?


----------



## daniyaaq

Ashley yay for bd. 

Sorry em, onto next cycle I home.

I'm just playing waiting game right now, I keep catching myself preparing for pregnancy


----------



## 87BeautyQueen

I know it's crazy but almost straight away I was thinking I can't wait to d this again!Haven't tried opk's yet as I feel a bit clueless as to when to even start using them! I guess we are not strictly trying to conceive, just seeing and hoping it happens before I start obsessing I'm not pregnant yet... p.s ashleyg I see you're a make up artist, I use to work as a make up artist too :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have been NTNP since January 2014. Started tracking ovulation and properly TTC from January 2015. This is my 5th cycle TTC. It took us ages with my son so I never bothered with any protection for over 16 months now!


----------



## pinkpassion

I haven't tested yet today .. laying in bed , dd was up a lot last night and is still sleeping so I'm trying to enjoy it , I did go pee about 30 minutes ago and it was pretty clear, I drank a lot in the night, so I'm holding to test in 2 hours or so!!! I started with an extreme back ache last night, that's a typical pregnancy symptom for me but I had it the last 2 cycles immediately after O for a few days so I'm wondering if it's a good sign to be getting it so late, and my temp went higher it seems as I now feel feverish, makes me worried I could have ovulated later than I did since I'm not temping this month but I have been checking cm/cp and it hasn't been fertile since O 8 days ago and I had extreme O pains then too ... ugh I should havr just temped this month, silly me, but we were supposed to be ntnp this month and next because of so much going on, I just happened to pee on one opk and got a good positive, so we bd... goodness ... only time will tell....


----------



## LiLi2

Can't wait for an update, Pink!! 

All my crampiness went away. I think I'm 8 DPO today. I was stupid and tested this morning with a cheap test. Why did I do that to myself? I feel 100% not pregnant today.


----------



## pinkpassion

8dpo, bfn for me this am... still early I know!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150522_083128-1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LiLi2

Ha... glad I'm not the only crazy early tester here. I had a NASTY evap last night that was definitely pink, so I tested again this morning and nothing. I need to not test for at least 2 days.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm beating myself up symptom spotting, I know it's so so unlikely that I'm pregnant this month. I'm exhaustedand keep lying down during my son's naptime but I will feel so lazy when I inevitably get my bfn next week :( I have a lot of DIY and gardening that I desperately need to do and I'm laid on the sofa. All the emotions of even thinking of extending our family are exhausting! I met up with some friends today that I met when our toddlers were tiny and 2 already have babies and I was so broody watching how the siblings interact, it's so lovely. I can't wait to see Micah and a brother or sister.


----------



## LiLi2

It will happen, Angel! I know what you mean, it is an emotional ride. Hugs! 

Check out this evap.. I'm rolling my eyes pretty hard at this.


----------



## ashleyg

daniyaaq said:


> Ashley yay for bd.
> 
> Sorry em, onto next cycle I home.
> 
> I'm just playing waiting game right now, I keep catching myself preparing for pregnancy

The waiting game feels like the longest wait ever, haha.



87BeautyQueen said:


> I know it's crazy but almost straight away I was thinking I can't wait to d this again!Haven't tried opk's yet as I feel a bit clueless as to when to even start using them! I guess we are not strictly trying to conceive, just seeing and hoping it happens before I start obsessing I'm not pregnant yet... p.s ashleyg I see you're a make up artist, I use to work as a make up artist too :)

LOL I'm kind of the same way. Obviously it's fun to try ;) but I'm so impatient waiting almost 2 weeks to test! 

That's awesome! Did you work at a counter or do freelance?



xxemmyxx said:


> I have been NTNP since January 2014. Started tracking ovulation and properly TTC from January 2015. This is my 5th cycle TTC. It took us ages with my son so I never bothered with any protection for over 16 months now!

Aw Emmy, I hope you get your positive soon <3 I'm sure its making you go nuts


----------



## ashleyg

LiLi2 said:


> Can't wait for an update, Pink!!
> 
> All my crampiness went away. I think I'm 8 DPO today. I was stupid and tested this morning with a cheap test. Why did I do that to myself? I feel 100% not pregnant today.

Haha I know I will be testing early too. I'll prbably start at 6dpo because I'm impatient :haha:



pinkpassion said:


> 8dpo, bfn for me this am... still early I know!!!

Boo :( it's still early though! Cant wait to see more tests :happydance:



LiLi2 said:


> It will happen, Angel! I know what you mean, it is an emotional ride. Hugs!
> 
> Check out this evap.. I'm rolling my eyes pretty hard at this.
> 
> View attachment 869353

Thats a crazy evap! It totally looks like a bfp though!


----------



## ashleyg

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm beating myself up symptom spotting, I know it's so so unlikely that I'm pregnant this month. I'm exhaustedand keep lying down during my son's naptime but I will feel so lazy when I inevitably get my bfn next week :( I have a lot of DIY and gardening that I desperately need to do and I'm laid on the sofa. All the emotions of even thinking of extending our family are exhausting! I met up with some friends today that I met when our toddlers were tiny and 2 already have babies and I was so broody watching how the siblings interact, it's so lovely. I can't wait to see Micah and a brother or sister.

Aw Angel, I'm sorry :hugs: Why do you think you're out this month? You can't count yourself out until AF shows!


----------



## ashleyg

All you ladies are making me anxious with your pregnancy tests lol! I'm still over here peeing on OPKs :haha:

Another opk from this morning. Super duper dark test line. Pretty sure I O'd yesterday though since that's when the digi showed up with the smiley face. SO I am counting today as being 1dpo
 



Attached Files:







CD 14.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

With an opk that dark I'd day you haven't ovulated yet???.. test with digi today too!!!


----------



## ashleyg

The digi wont let me test again because it says that I was at my peak fertility yesterday! The stupid smiley face stays on the screen for like 3 days I think it says lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

O that's right.. well, I wold say that's your darkest opk yet right??? I would say you could be ovulating today or tomorrow ...


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow Ashley your OPKs are all over the place! Haha that would be so frustrating. Maybe it means your hormones are working overtime to be sure and get you pregnant this cycle! :haha: You make me feel like I should test on another OPK just to make sure they're still negative and I knew what I was talking about when I swore I O'd a while back. I usually only test until I get a positive or two and then a negative or two and then I quit. I would definitely say you will O either today or tomorrow! That's some really good positives though so at least you know there is no doubt you will have a good chance this time around!! Men, always turn into a pain right at the worst time possible. Don't you love them. They so don't get the drive we do when TTC, timing doesn't concern them, just getting there fix does lol. My husband has made me crazy while TTC sometimes too. I swore he was going to end up holding out on me at the time I needed him not to this time around but he actually didn't. I still don't know if we stopped too early/late. Who knows. 

Emmy, so sorry the witch arrived :hugs: But increasing your LP is super awesome! Next cycle will be yours!! :dust: 

I get so incredibly tired after O for some reason. This happened last cycle too. I just feel like I have zero energy to accomplish anything after like 11 in the morning. Ugh. 10 days left until the :witch: is due. Yikes. I think part of the "sway" that I love so much is having something to do with myself during all the waiting. Then after O I feel totally useless. I've been on the pineapple, taking vitamins and extra folic acid, but that's really all I can do besides wait and I HATE it! Ugh. The TWW is the worst.


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> O that's right.. well, I wold say that's your darkest opk yet right??? I would say you could be ovulating today or tomorrow ...

Why did the digi say I was at my peak fertility yesterday then?! This is all so frustrating! 



MiraclesHappn said:


> Wow Ashley your OPKs are all over the place! Haha that would be so frustrating. Maybe it means your hormones are working overtime to be sure and get you pregnant this cycle! :haha: You make me feel like I should test on another OPK just to make sure they're still negative and I knew what I was talking about when I swore I O'd a while back. I usually only test until I get a positive or two and then a negative or two and then I quit. I would definitely say you will O either today or tomorrow! That's some really good positives though so at least you know there is no doubt you will have a good chance this time around!! Men, always turn into a pain right at the worst time possible. Don't you love them. They so don't get the drive we do when TTC, timing doesn't concern them, just getting there fix does lol. My husband has made me crazy while TTC sometimes too. I swore he was going to end up holding out on me at the time I needed him not to this time around but he actually didn't. I still don't know if we stopped too early/late. Who knows.
> 
> Emmy, so sorry the witch arrived :hugs: But increasing your LP is super awesome! Next cycle will be yours!! :dust:
> 
> I get so incredibly tired after O for some reason. This happened last cycle too. I just feel like I have zero energy to accomplish anything after like 11 in the morning. Ugh. 10 days left until the :witch: is due. Yikes. I think part of the "sway" that I love so much is having something to do with myself during all the waiting. Then after O I feel totally useless. I've been on the pineapple, taking vitamins and extra folic acid, but that's really all I can do besides wait and I HATE it! Ugh. The TWW is the worst.

Ugh they are driving me nuts. I keep thinking I'm done O'ing so I'll take a test and expect it to be negative, but then it'll be positive. The sticks keep going light then dark, and then darker. But the thing that confuses me is that the digi was negative when the tests were showing positive. Then yesterday it finally showed the smiley face so I assumed that today my test would be lighter? I dont know :nope: I'm still just going to say I'm 1dpo lol! It's easier that way hahah

Yeah even though he's not my favorite person atm, we've still been trying to dtd just to ensure that if I am ovulating that we have a good chance. Since I apparently have no idea what I'm doing with OPK's we've been :sex: almost everyday. 

10 days...thats not THAT far away! Cant wait for your test girl!


----------



## pinkpassion

You could just be having a longer surge and also stress can make you stop surging and start again later, hopefully that's not the case but with today's test line darker than control I'd say you should pretty certainly O sometime in the next 48 hours!!! if you have abother cycle (hopefully none of us will ;) ) you should at least monitor your cervical position and mucus!! That will help tremendously! !!


----------



## LiLi2

That is so confusing, Ashley! 

Do you all drink in the TWW? I have a friend coming over this evening and she doesn't know we are TTC. I don't really feel like mentioning it because she's at a totally different stage in her life and doesn't get the baby thing. But we usually have margaritas ;) lol


----------



## pinkpassion

I think drinking in the tww is fine, I don't drink at all but staying relaxed in the tww is a good thing!! So I say relax and enjoy a margarita!!!! :)


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> You could just be having a longer surge and also stress can make you stop surging and start again later, hopefully that's not the case but with today's test line darker than control I'd say you should pretty certainly O sometime in the next 48 hours!!! if you have abother cycle (hopefully none of us will ;) ) you should at least monitor your cervical position and mucus!! That will help tremendously! !!

Thank you! Hopefully I dont have another cycle but if I do, I'll try to keep an eye on those other things next time. 



LiLi2 said:


> That is so confusing, Ashley!
> 
> Do you all drink in the TWW? I have a friend coming over this evening and she doesn't know we are TTC. I don't really feel like mentioning it because she's at a totally different stage in her life and doesn't get the baby thing. But we usually have margaritas ;) lol

I do :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

8dpo 5 pm... probably just the indent, but I can't help but see something ... probably just my line eye! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150522_165513-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 9









20150522_165506-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4









20150522_165348-1-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









20150522_165344-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

Pink, I think I see something on the 3rd pic!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Okay so I messed around with your first picture to see if I could see anything with editing (I am terrible at seeing lines unless it is really obvious, another reason I don't test early haha) and I can see a line but I think it's too close to the control line to be where the positive line would be, right? Idk. Either way, I hope it's a :bfp:!!
 



Attached Files:







20150522_165513-1-1.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

This afternoons OPK. Still pretty positive
 



Attached Files:







afternnon CD14.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> This afternoons OPK. Still pretty positive

Maybe your hubby switched your OPKs out with some fake ones that are always positive so he would just keep getting lucky! :haha: I bet today is your true surge and you will be Oing in the next 12-48 hours. Just keep at it! When is AF due for you?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> This afternoons OPK. Still pretty positive
> 
> Maybe your hubby switched your OPKs out with some fake ones that are always positive so he would just keep getting lucky! :haha: I bet today is your true surge and you will be Oing in the next 12-48 hours. Just keep at it! When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

LOL sounds like something he would do! 
So when the eff have I ovulated?! I totally thought today I was 1dpo...

I honestly don't know when AF is due. I just got my cycle back in January but they're still pretty irregular since having my daughter. My apps say it's supposed to be here on June 6 but they've been wrong so far haha


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LiLi2 said:


> That is so confusing, Ashley!
> 
> Do you all drink in the TWW? I have a friend coming over this evening and she doesn't know we are TTC. I don't really feel like mentioning it because she's at a totally different stage in her life and doesn't get the baby thing. But we usually have margaritas ;) lol

I don't drink much anyways but I definitely do not see a problem with it in the TWW. I love margaritas too! So take the time to relax, I'm sure that would actually help you more than hurt you!! :thumbup:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> LOL sounds like something he would do!
> So when the eff have I ovulated?! I totally thought today I was 1dpo...
> 
> I honestly don't know when AF is due. I just got my cycle back in January but they're still pretty irregular since having my daughter. My apps say it's supposed to be here on June 6 but they've been wrong so far haha

Haha it's frustrating I know. I never have the problem you're having with OPKs but my frustration comes in with temping. I never get a pretty dip then spike so I always worry about whether my body actually O'd or not. With your positives being so dark today I would say today is your surge. But with the clear blue saying yesterday that could have been as well. You don't actually O until at least 12 hours after your surge so in my opinion tomorrow would be the earliest you could be 1DPO. If it says June 6 and if you are for sure going to ovulate in the next day or two I would say testing one the 1st would be perfect! Or if you want to start sooner maybe just start a week from today? That would put you at like 6DPO most likely. Try to not stress it though! As long as you are DTD regularly the specific day doesn't matter. You're obviously getting a surge so you will for sure O which is the most important thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## LiLi2

Holy cow, Ashley! Those OPKs are nuts... have you used them before this month?


----------



## hal423

Ashley I feel your pain! I got 2 dark positives on mon and tues and since this is my first month temping, I was expecting to see a rise on wednesday. But no - temp has stayed the same so I guess this is going to be an anovulatory cycle. I have no idea if I've been ovulating at all because this is my first month temping again since before getting pregnant with DD. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Haha it's frustrating I know. I never have the problem you're having with OPKs but my frustration comes in with temping. I never get a pretty dip then spike so I always worry about whether my body actually O'd or not. With your positives being so dark today I would say today is your surge. But with the clear blue saying yesterday that could have been as well. You don't actually O until at least 12 hours after your surge so in my opinion tomorrow would be the earliest you could be 1DPO. If it says June 6 and if you are for sure going to ovulate in the next day or two I would say testing one the 1st would be perfect! Or if you want to start sooner maybe just start a week from today? That would put you at like 6DPO most likely. Try to not stress it though! As long as you are DTD regularly the specific day doesn't matter. You're obviously getting a surge so you will for sure O which is the most important thing!! :thumbup:

Oh god, I am nervous to even try temping with all the issues I'm having with OPKs lol. You're brave!

Okay...so I think I will just start testing at 6dpo then. So tomorrow I will be 1dpo. I'm sticking with that ;) hah.
We are trying to DTD as often as we can since I have no idea what the heck is going on with my OPKs. I know we were pretty much :sex: almost everyday before the positive digi and we :sex: last night also. Planning to tonight as well...hopefully this leads to something! :happydance:

I will plan to test at 6dpo then..so that will be May 28. :baby:

Thanks so much for all your help! I know I probably sound like a crazy woman with all of my questions haha :haha:



LiLi2 said:


> Holy cow, Ashley! Those OPKs are nuts... have you used them before this month?

I haven't! This is my first time ever using them


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> Ashley I feel your pain! I got 2 dark positives on mon and tues and since this is my first month temping, I was expecting to see a rise on wednesday. But no - temp has stayed the same so I guess this is going to be an anovulatory cycle. I have no idea if I've been ovulating at all because this is my first month temping again since before getting pregnant with DD. Has this happened to anyone else?

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been confused with their ovulation this month lol! I felt like I was going crazy with all the different results I've been getting.

I have no advice on the temping because I've never done that before...but I know a lot of ladies on this thread have been doing it


----------



## ashleyg

Last OPK of the night...not AS dark as this afternoons test
 



Attached Files:







nighttime .jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngelofTroy

ashleyg said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I'm beating myself up symptom spotting, I know it's so so unlikely that I'm pregnant this month. I'm exhaustedand keep lying down during my son's naptime but I will feel so lazy when I inevitably get my bfn next week :( I have a lot of DIY and gardening that I desperately need to do and I'm laid on the sofa. All the emotions of even thinking of extending our family are exhausting! I met up with some friends today that I met when our toddlers were tiny and 2 already have babies and I was so broody watching how the siblings interact, it's so lovely. I can't wait to see Micah and a brother or sister.
> 
> Aw Angel, I'm sorry :hugs: Why do you think you're out this month? You can't count yourself out until AF shows!Click to expand...

I'm probably out because we only dtd from CD19 in what's usually a 27 day cycle due to my health scare (which was all fine, but I couldn't bring myself to TTC when I wasn't sure). I did hope that the stress delayed O but I'm having all my usual pre menstrual symptoms :( not even due on until Wednesday but feel like I'm about to get AF. Only went off the pill a month ago so I'm probably screwed up anyway!


----------



## pinkpassion

OMG ladies, please let this be real.. dh doesn't see it but he never does!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150523_074527-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 10









20150523_074530-1-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LiLi2

I see it! Do an frer!!

I'm 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant. My boobs were so sore by 9dpo last time. This time I'm still breastfeeding and they feel totally normal. Test was stark white this morning.


----------



## pinkpassion

I'll do another ic tonight and in the am, if still there I'll do a frer!!!! I don't want to waste them like last month!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I see it!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

This mornings OPK....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LiLi2

What the heck, Ashley!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I don't understand!!! Haha. Seriously this is pissing me off :growlmad:


----------



## LiLi2

Holy cow, I just hit a wall of exhaustion out of nowhere... Thank God for my husband, who watched our son and let me sleep for 2.5 hours... Lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ashley your surge can last for 36 hours. I always test it out and then the day I have my first negative after a positive I count that as ovulation day and then the day after that is 1dpo. Sometimes your body can gear up to ovulate a few times before it does. That opk is very positive. Keep testing and hopefully tomorrow you will have a negative. And keep bd'ing lol!

Pink I see something on those tests! Have u got a frer? Fingers crossed it's your bfp xx


----------



## pinkpassion

xxemmyxx said:


> Pink I see something on those tests! Have u got a frer? Fingers crossed it's your bfp xx

Yes I have 2, I'll take an ic in the morning and if the line is still there I'll take my frer!!


----------



## Domimom

It's darker then the others I have taken.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Emmy! I'm definitely still testing and bding lol. 

Here is this afternoons tests. Negative digital and still positive stick
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

Domimom said:


> It's darker then the others I have taken.

That looks positive to me!


----------



## pinkpassion

Well... I guess that makes it official!!!! &#65532;:happydance: do you think the frer is too light?!

This is 10dpo, on a 2 hour hold with drinking a lot.. I was up with dd 2 hours ago and originally didn't plan on testing this early so drank a ton of water because I'm so thirsty , but then my stupid curiosity got the best of me and my pee was very diluted.. I just need to relax, I'm just worried it will be another chemical!!!!

Also look how barely there that ic looks!!! :/
 



Attached Files:







20150524_060153-1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9









20150524_055637-1.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngelofTroy

If my cycle stays the same length as before I went on the pill then I'm not due on until Wednesday.. But I had a million AF symptoms yesterday and the day before and was convinced I'd come on but today they've all gone and no AF. :shrug: I'm so confused!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> Well... I guess that makes it official!!!! &#65532;:happydance: do you think the frer is too light?!
> 
> This is 10dpo, on a 2 hour hold with drinking a lot.. I was up with dd 2 hours ago and originally didn't plan on testing this early so drank a ton of water because I'm so thirsty , but then my stupid curiosity got the best of me and my pee was very diluted.. I just need to relax, I'm just worried it will be another chemical!!!!
> 
> Also look how barely there that ic looks!!! :/

Eek!! Super exciting post to see first thing this morning! I can totally see a line on the FRER! And that says a lot for me lol. When I got pregnant with my daughter that was about what my test looked like when AF was two weeks late so I think that's a really good line for only 10dpo!! Can't wait to see your lines get even darker!! :happydance: does your OH see this line?!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I just had to get on and share because I thought it was kind of weird, I've had the most realistic baby dreams the last two nights. I never have dreams really either. Two nights ago I had a dream that I had already just delivered a new little baby girl (wishful thinking? :haha:) and was trying to get a plan ready for everyone to come see her and get pictures of them meeting her. Last night I had a dream I got a bfp immediately and super dark (then I realized I had grabbed the wrong test and used an ovulation strip instead, something I could probably totally do on accident) and tested with the right test with the same results. Both dreams were SO realistic they kind of made me ache when I woke up. Ugh. At least they are pleasant dreams but they are also pure torture! :-/


----------



## LiLi2

On my way to get an frer..


----------



## pinkpassion

Miracle.. lol, yes he does see that one :)

Lili woo hoo congrats!!!


----------



## hal423

Yay! Congrats pink and lili!! 

Fertility friend finally gave me cross hairs even though my temp didn't go up very much. According to that, I'm 5dpo :)


----------



## LiLi2

FRER was a BFN :( I'm super bummed. Oh well, on to next cycle I guess.


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations pink!!!!:happydance:

Lili, that cheapie test was def a positive!! Maybe the FREE couldn't pick it up for some reason?


----------



## ashleyg

This is this mornings OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinkpassion

ashleyg said:


> This is this mornings OPK

Omg..... is that the darkest one yet?! ....


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow Ashley that is crazy. How many days has it been now? I've been researching a little just to see what people say because I know a lot of people have had the same problem as you. The majority of people say you can have a long surge because of your hormones still being a little off, which could be what you're experiencing if you've only recently started getting AF again. They say to just be sure to BD at least every other day until they go negative because that's when O has most likely happened. 

Then there's also these I pulled from another board:

"I have surges anywhere from 2 - 7 days days ... I conceived both set of twins when my surges were the longest (5days and 7days) ..."

"i get long surges some months because i hyper ovulate and ovulate from both sides i have concieved 1 set of twins, and triplets (naturally) and with the triplets i ovulated on both sides within the same 12 hour period so i only had 1 positive opk help it helps!"

:wacko: :shock: :haha:

I did just see the original poster of that thread ended up with her BFP!! I believe it looks like she had positives for like 8 days?! Didn't get a negative until CD20. So, if you can handle it, just keep :dtd: every other day until they hopefully at some point go negative then maybe do it that day and the next 1-2 and you should be covered? Hopefully you get your :bfp: at the end of this confusing mess just like she did!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LiLi2 said:


> On my way to get an frer..
> 
> View attachment 869891


I can definitely see something in this one!! Just because your FRER was negative doesn't mean you are out!! Especially with this test beforehand. Good luck!! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

^^^ I was thinking maybe you are ovulating more than one egg too... that's awesome !!!! I'd love twins!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> ^^^ I was thinking maybe you are ovulating more than one egg too... that's awesome !!!! I'd love twins!!!!

I would probably be terrified at first but in the end I think it would be a lot of fun!!


----------



## LiLi2

Geez, Ashley! That is a crazy positive test. I've really got my fingers crossed for you, as confusing as this has been. lol


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ I was thinking maybe you are ovulating more than one egg too... that's awesome !!!! I'd love twins!!!!
> 
> I would probably be terrified at first but in the end I think it would be a lot of fun!!Click to expand...

Lol, my hubby wants to be done after #2, that thought makes me so sad, he wants me to get my tubes tied but I don't think I will... I would love 5 kids, 5 girls ;)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> Lol, my hubby wants to be done after #2, that thought makes me so sad, he wants me to get my tubes tied but I don't think I will... I would love 5 kids, 5 girls ;)

That's exactly the family I came from!! I have four sisters, I love it. I so badly want a sister for my daughter, but I kind of think we will probably be done after a second pregnancy too so there's only a 50% chance of that happening (assuming I conceive again). It does make me sad as well but there are also reasons to try and convince myself to stick to that plan, I just hope I'm strong enough to do it! :haha: Why does he want to be done at two? You think you could convince him to change his mind?


----------



## pinkpassion

I came from a family of 5 girls too, I'm the middle, I think that's why I want 5 girls... I loved it!!! 

I'm not sure if he'll change his mind but if this one is a girl I *might* be able to convince him to try once more for a boy!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

When would you test if you don't know when you O'd and you don't know how long your cycle is? :dohh: 

I came off BCP a month ago tomorrow, I had a breakthrough bleed straight after and due to circumstances only dtd from CD19 (counting the first breakthrough bleed day as CD1). I don't know when to expect AF and so I don't know when to test.:wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

Well.. as it turns out I drowned my frer this am... :haha:... apparently you're only supposed to submerge for 5 seconds only... I held mine under for 20... lol
 



Attached Files:







20150524_142659-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

LOL I just got through reading all your comments. I hope it's not twins!!! As much as I want a big family I don't think I could handle twins AND and a 17 month old lol! Thanks for doing some research on it Miracles:) it totally could be because my cycles still aren't regular. I don't even know when my period is due is June. It's still kind of all over. 

AngelofTroy I'll probably just go off of when my digital test showed me at my peak fertility. So today I am counting myself as 2dpo. So I'm going to start testing at 6dpo since i really don't know when I ovulated haha. I keep testing and expect to see my tests get lighter but they just stay dark! Today's test was definitely darker than yesterday's. Soooooo confused!


----------



## ashleyg

LiLi2 said:


> Geez, Ashley! That is a crazy positive test. I've really got my fingers crossed for you, as confusing as this has been. lol

Haha thanks girly! I better get a positive after all these tests ;)


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Wow Ashley that is crazy. How many days has it been now? I've been researching a little just to see what people say because I know a lot of people have had the same problem as you. The majority of people say you can have a long surge because of your hormones still being a little off, which could be what you're experiencing if you've only recently started getting AF again. They say to just be sure to BD at least every other day until they go negative because that's when O has most likely happened.
> 
> Then there's also these I pulled from another board:
> 
> "I have surges anywhere from 2 - 7 days days ... I conceived both set of twins when my surges were the longest (5days and 7days) ..."
> 
> "i get long surges some months because i hyper ovulate and ovulate from both sides i have concieved 1 set of twins, and triplets (naturally) and with the triplets i ovulated on both sides within the same 12 hour period so i only had 1 positive opk help it helps!"
> 
> :wacko: :shock: :haha:
> 
> I did just see the original poster of that thread ended up with her BFP!! I believe it looks like she had positives for like 8 days?! Didn't get a negative until CD20. So, if you can handle it, just keep :dtd: every other day until they hopefully at some point go negative then maybe do it that day and the next 1-2 and you should be covered? Hopefully you get your :bfp: at the end of this confusing mess just like she did!!!


I had positive since May 17. I believe that was my first one. So it's been about 7 days now! 

Oh god. I panicked when I read that haha. I seriously hope it's not twins!


----------



## ashleyg

Afternoon test....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LiLi2

So crazy. Did you have negative tests before all this? 

I'm feeling super bummed tonight. Got all excited to see that "bfp" this morning, wish it hadn't happened so I didn't get my hopes up.


----------



## ashleyg

I've never had a test where the test line didn't show. 

Try not to get too bummed out! These other tests might just not be able to show a line yet


----------



## Domimom

Since I got the positive yesterday we :sex: last night and going to tonight and tomorrow and I hope thats enough. I never thought it would be this hard to get pregnant! Every month I am disappointed. I try not to get my hopes up because than I start my period and it starts all over again.


----------



## ashleyg

Domimom said:


> Since I got the positive yesterday we :sex: last night and going to tonight and tomorrow and I hope thats enough. I never thought it would be this hard to get pregnant! Every month I am disappointed. I try not to get my hopes up because than I start my period and it starts all over again.

Bding won't hurt! 

I hope this month is lucky for you! I can't wait to see your tests :flower: My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Domimom

Thank you! I am not sure if I am going to test early, I think I will wait and see if my period comes, we will see how patient I am.


----------



## ashleyg

I don't know how you ladies can wait lol. I'm SO impatient...I don't think I could ever just wait for my period not to show haha


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> I don't know how you ladies can wait lol. I'm SO impatient...I don't think I could ever just wait for my period not to show haha

I was just so disappointed last month, thought for sure I was pregnant cause period is never late and it was last month. If I was going to test early, what day should I? My cycles are normally 24-25 days but last month was 28 days, so should I test 6 days before the 25 days or 28 days? What do you think?


----------



## ashleyg

Domimom said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you ladies can wait lol. I'm SO impatient...I don't think I could ever just wait for my period not to show haha
> 
> I was just so disappointed last month, thought for sure I was pregnant cause period is never late and it was last month. If I was going to test early, what day should I? My cycles are normally 24-25 days but last month was 28 days, so should I test 6 days before the 25 days or 28 days? What do you think?Click to expand...

If your cycles are normally 24-25 days then I would test 6 days before that. But it's totally up to you!


----------



## ashleyg

Tonight's OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Domimom

That looks positive to me. Do you keep testing until you get a negative? I am not testing anymore after getting the positive.


----------



## ashleyg

I guess you're supposed to stop when you get a negative...but I haven't yet. Tomorrow will be day 8 of only positive OPKs


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> I guess you're supposed to stop when you get a negative...but I haven't yet. Tomorrow will be day 8 of only positive OPKs

Wow! That's crazy.


----------



## ashleyg

Either I haven't stopped ovulating yet or these test strips are faulty lol.


----------



## pinkpassion

I haven't tested yet this am, got up an hour ago and went pee and was holding my cup to get a sample and totally forgot :dohh: &#65532; .... I can't believe I did that, so I'm holing for the next hour so I can have a two hour hold!!!


----------



## LiLi2

Bfn :( I'm out.


----------



## daniyaaq

Sorry Lili, did af arrive?


----------



## LiLi2

No, she's not due until Wed. It's just not my month.


----------



## pinkpassion

I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150525_064419.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5









20150525_070214.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









PhotoGrid_1432555062130.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LiLi2

Great lines, Pink!! Congrats :) 

I'm grasping at straws here and keep thinking I see something. I know it's not there, though. I just need to throw the test away and go get drunk at a BBQ. lol


----------



## faithforbaby

pinkpassion said:


> I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!

Congrats!! How excitjng!! &#128588;


----------



## faithforbaby

CD 2 here! Full force! I had called my fertility specialists because I was 2 weeks "late." I have PCOS So it's hard to say what's "late" or not. I had to know beta wise because I am ready to start the clomid again. beta was negative and the doc was ready to start me on Provera to induce AF. I was REALLY wanting her to come on her own so i didn't have to take the Provera. I decided to wait a couple days and give it time. Well, I started spotting Saturday and had a light flow yesterday. Today, it is full flow. I am wondering if I should consider today CD1. They said "first day full flow." So I should start my Clomid today or tomorrow&#128077; (CD 3) 

Keeping fingers crossed and sending baby dust to everyone this cycle! I just caught up on all the reads!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> I caved and tested on a one hour hold.... my ic is much darker, and so is my frer if I compare it to yesterday's picture, if I compare it to the dried test it's not as good looking, but it's definitely darker.. Now it has dried much darker than these pics so I am BEYOND excited!!!!


Eek!! Those lines are BEAUTIFUL!!! Definitely confirmed now!! Super huge congratulations to you!!! I'm so happy for you! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LiLi2 said:


> Great lines, Pink!! Congrats :)
> 
> I'm grasping at straws here and keep thinking I see something. I know it's not there, though. I just need to throw the test away and go get drunk at a BBQ. lol

No!! I swore I saw something! (and I'm terrible at finding light lines, if you recall :haha:) So I messed around with it a bit and I can totally see it! Especially at the top, just not much at the bottom? Idk why, could be the editing. I swear it's the same picture too, just looks totally different haha. Don't give up yet!! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







test5again.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LiLi2

Wow MH.. I can see it in that pic! Just seems like it should be darker by now! I can't see it in person anymore though. Argh! I just got some walmart $0.88 tests and BFN. I guess I'll give it one more day, then I'm definitely just giving up!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

faithforbaby said:


> CD 2 here! Full force! I had called my fertility specialists because I was 2 weeks "late." I have PCOS So it's hard to say what's "late" or not. I had to know beta wise because I am ready to start the clomid again. beta was negative and the doc was ready to start me on Provera to induce AF. I was REALLY wanting her to come on her own so i didn't have to take the Provera. I decided to wait a couple days and give it time. Well, I started spotting Saturday and had a light flow yesterday. Today, it is full flow. I am wondering if I should consider today CD1. They said "first day full flow." So I should start my Clomid today or tomorrow&#128077; (CD 3)
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed and sending baby dust to everyone this cycle! I just caught up on all the reads!! &#9786;&#65039;


Good luck to you this cycle!! Have you been on Clomid before? 

Well ladies, a week to go until AF is due but I'm starting to get cramps today. My cycles have been pretty close to almost being exactly regular, besides last cycle I was a couple days late which happens sometimes. However, I'm wondering if I will get AF earlier rather than later this cycle. Oh well, get it out of the way so I can start trying again! I like having the OPKs and such to keep me busy, it's the wait I can't stand. :haha:


----------



## LiLi2

I had cramping with my son... Fingers crossed! Can't wait to see your tests :)


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhh congrats pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Lili, I definitely saw a line even before the tweak!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

LiLi2 said:


> Wow MH.. I can see it in that pic! Just seems like it should be darker by now! I can't see it in person anymore though. Argh! I just got some walmart $0.88 tests and BFN. I guess I'll give it one more day, then I'm definitely just giving up!

I just don't understand why you would have gotten a line on two different tests for it to be nothing. I still have hope for you! How many DPO are you? Don't give up unless the :witch: arrives!!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I'm dumb and tested on a Wonfo just because I really don't know how many DPO I am since my OPK's have been all over the place (also took another one this morning and its still positive btw. Ugh) I got my firt dark positive on May 17...so if we count that as my ovulation I would be 8dpo today. But who knows :haha:

But the wondfo showed a SUPER duper faint pink line. Like so faint I had to tilt the stick and squint to see it lol! I'm not going to test again until next week sometime but I thought it was weird! Either there was a line starting or I have bad line eye haha


----------



## faithforbaby

MiraclesHappn said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> CD 2 here! Full force! I had called my fertility specialists because I was 2 weeks "late." I have PCOS So it's hard to say what's "late" or not. I had to know beta wise because I am ready to start the clomid again. beta was negative and the doc was ready to start me on Provera to induce AF. I was REALLY wanting her to come on her own so i didn't have to take the Provera. I decided to wait a couple days and give it time. Well, I started spotting Saturday and had a light flow yesterday. Today, it is full flow. I am wondering if I should consider today CD1. They said "first day full flow." So I should start my Clomid today or tomorrow&#128077; (CD 3)
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed and sending baby dust to everyone this cycle! I just caught up on all the reads!! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> Good luck to you this cycle!! Have you been on Clomid before?
> 
> Well ladies, a week to go until AF is due but I'm starting to get cramps today. My cycles have been pretty close to almost being exactly regular, besides last cycle I was a couple days late which happens sometimes. However, I'm wondering if I will get AF earlier rather than later this cycle. Oh well, get it out of the way so I can start trying again! I like having the OPKs and such to keep me busy, it's the wait I can't stand. :haha:Click to expand...

Yep! Took it for my daughter! :) hoping this cycle works! So excited!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I'm dumb and tested on a Wonfo just because I really don't know how many DPO I am since my OPK's have been all over the place (also took another one this morning and its still positive btw. Ugh) I got my firt dark positive on May 17...so if we count that as my ovulation I would be 8dpo today. But who knows :haha:
> 
> But the wondfo showed a SUPER duper faint pink line. Like so faint I had to tilt the stick and squint to see it lol! I'm not going to test again until next week sometime but I thought it was weird! Either there was a line starting or I have bad line eye haha

Ok sooo, I did what I always have to do. Research! And, guess what came up!!!

"I've done some research on this and apparently ovulation tests will come out positive if you are pregnant. As i understand it, ovulation tests pick up LH and HCG alike -- they don't differentiate. Pregnancy tests, however, only pick up HCG."

Eek!! Maybe you O'd really early and didn't catch it because you didn't start testing early enough or something weird and you've been getting positives because you're actually pregnant instead of your body trying to ovulate???!!! That would be so great!! :) Fingers crossed that's what has been going on!!!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

faithforbaby said:


> Yep! Took it for my daughter! :) hoping this cycle works! So excited!!

I hope it does too! Did you get pregnant with your daughter the first time you took it? Did it cause any bad side effects when you took it before? I know some women get super hormonal and emotional but then I know my mom always said her hormones were so messed up from PCOS that when she was on Clomid it helped line them out so she actually felt better than she did off of it.


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm dumb and tested on a Wonfo just because I really don't know how many DPO I am since my OPK's have been all over the place (also took another one this morning and its still positive btw. Ugh) I got my firt dark positive on May 17...so if we count that as my ovulation I would be 8dpo today. But who knows :haha:
> 
> But the wondfo showed a SUPER duper faint pink line. Like so faint I had to tilt the stick and squint to see it lol! I'm not going to test again until next week sometime but I thought it was weird! Either there was a line starting or I have bad line eye haha
> 
> Ok sooo, I did what I always have to do. Research! And, guess what came up!!!
> 
> "I've done some research on this and apparently ovulation tests will come out positive if you are pregnant. As i understand it, ovulation tests pick up LH and HCG alike -- they don't differentiate. Pregnancy tests, however, only pick up HCG."
> 
> Eek!! Maybe you O'd really early and didn't catch it because you didn't start testing early enough or something weird and you've been getting positives because you're actually pregnant instead of your body trying to ovulate???!!! That would be so great!! :) Fingers crossed that's what has been going on!!!!!!Click to expand...


LOL! I love that you research this issue :D

That would make sense! But I don't know when that would have happened? Unless I O'd like the day after AF...and I THINK I started testing like a few days after my period maybe? 
The wondfo was super light though, if there was anything really even there. Wouldn't it be more noticeable by now?


This is this mornings test...the test line is still darker than the control.
 



Attached Files:







morning.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ashleyg

Another OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> LOL! I love that you research this issue :D
> 
> That would make sense! But I don't know when that would have happened? Unless I O'd like the day after AF...and I THINK I started testing like a few days after my period maybe?
> The wondfo was super light though, if there was anything really even there. Wouldn't it be more noticeable by now?
> 
> 
> This is this mornings test...the test line is still darker than the control.


Oh not necessarily. You can O at really weird times based on different things. Because you've only recently started getting your cycle back and because of your chemical last month your body could be all messed up still and it's possible that you could have O'd right after AF or something. It could be too early for a dark HPT too. Did you test early in the morning with FMU? Sounds like you could just start testing on both tests! :haha: This is the craziest thing! You better walk away from all of this with a :bfp:!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> LOL! I love that you research this issue :D
> 
> That would make sense! But I don't know when that would have happened? Unless I O'd like the day after AF...and I THINK I started testing like a few days after my period maybe?
> The wondfo was super light though, if there was anything really even there. Wouldn't it be more noticeable by now?
> 
> 
> This is this mornings test...the test line is still darker than the control.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh not necessarily. You can O at really weird times based on different things. Because you've only recently started getting your cycle back and because of your chemical last month your body could be all messed up still and it's possible that you could have O'd right after AF or something. It could be too early for a dark HPT too. Did you test early in the morning with FMU? Sounds like you could just start testing on both tests! :haha: This is the craziest thing! You better walk away from all of this with a :bfp:!Click to expand...

I'd better get a BFP after all this :growlmad: LOL 

Id hate to waste tests though if it is too early to show a positive! I'm thinking of I start testing on maybe wednesday or thursday it might have a better chance of showing up?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I'd better get a BFP after all this :growlmad: LOL
> 
> Id hate to waste tests though if it is too early to show a positive! I'm thinking of I start testing on maybe wednesday or thursday it might have a better chance of showing up?

Oh I figured you had a lot of cheapie pregnancy test strips too :haha: you know if you think you saw a faint positive it's going to take everything within you to keep from testing in the morning, right?! Haha but yeah I mean usually they say hormone levels double every two days or something, I think. So it would be best to retest on Wednesday and see if you still see something!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I'd better get a BFP after all this :growlmad: LOL
> 
> Id hate to waste tests though if it is too early to show a positive! I'm thinking of I start testing on maybe wednesday or thursday it might have a better chance of showing up?
> 
> Oh I figured you had a lot of cheapie pregnancy test strips too :haha: you know if you think you saw a faint positive it's going to take everything within you to keep from testing in the morning, right?! Haha but yeah I mean usually they say hormone levels double every two days or something, I think. So it would be best to retest on Wednesday and see if you still see something!Click to expand...

Its just crazy how dark my OPKs are still! I posted another picture of my test I just took...the test line is so much darker than the control. I test 3x a day and every test is just as dark. Its nuts! Its going on 8 days of straight positive OPKs.
I know it'll take everything in me not to test haha. We'll see if i actually hold off testing :haha:

I have a pack of Wondfos but still lol :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm dumb and tested on a Wonfo just because I really don't know how many DPO I am since my OPK's have been all over the place (also took another one this morning and its still positive btw. Ugh) I got my firt dark positive on May 17...so if we count that as my ovulation I would be 8dpo today. But who knows :haha:
> 
> But the wondfo showed a SUPER duper faint pink line. Like so faint I had to tilt the stick and squint to see it lol! I'm not going to test again until next week sometime but I thought it was weird! Either there was a line starting or I have bad line eye haha
> 
> Ok sooo, I did what I always have to do. Research! And, guess what came up!!!
> 
> "I've done some research on this and apparently ovulation tests will come out positive if you are pregnant. As i understand it, ovulation tests pick up LH and HCG alike -- they don't differentiate. Pregnancy tests, however, only pick up HCG."
> 
> Eek!! Maybe you O'd really early and didn't catch it because you didn't start testing early enough or something weird and you've been getting positives because you're actually pregnant instead of your body trying to ovulate???!!! That would be so great!! :) Fingers crossed that's what has been going on!!!!!!Click to expand...


I was actually going to suggest this... Take a frer just to be sure Ashley!!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

"i started using opks this cycle & they went positive on cd 15, then stayed positive (dark positive) until now & i got pregnant 1-2 on a digi yesterday! pointless post really but just dont give up hope if you have a temp rise & still getting positive opks they never went lighter at all & i tested everyday"

Here's another one I read. Totally possible!! Weird, but could mean good things are in store for the next couple of days!! This thread might be taking a lucky turn! :winkwink:


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm dumb and tested on a Wonfo just because I really don't know how many DPO I am since my OPK's have been all over the place (also took another one this morning and its still positive btw. Ugh) I got my firt dark positive on May 17...so if we count that as my ovulation I would be 8dpo today. But who knows :haha:
> 
> But the wondfo showed a SUPER duper faint pink line. Like so faint I had to tilt the stick and squint to see it lol! I'm not going to test again until next week sometime but I thought it was weird! Either there was a line starting or I have bad line eye haha
> 
> Ok sooo, I did what I always have to do. Research! And, guess what came up!!!
> 
> "I've done some research on this and apparently ovulation tests will come out positive if you are pregnant. As i understand it, ovulation tests pick up LH and HCG alike -- they don't differentiate. Pregnancy tests, however, only pick up HCG."
> 
> Eek!! Maybe you O'd really early and didn't catch it because you didn't start testing early enough or something weird and you've been getting positives because you're actually pregnant instead of your body trying to ovulate???!!! That would be so great!! :) Fingers crossed that's what has been going on!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was actually going to suggest this... Take a frer just to be sure Ashley!!!!!Click to expand...

I don't have any!! Ahhh...I need to go get some !


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> "i started using opks this cycle & they went positive on cd 15, then stayed positive (dark positive) until now & i got pregnant 1-2 on a digi yesterday! pointless post really but just dont give up hope if you have a temp rise & still getting positive opks they never went lighter at all & i tested everyday"
> 
> Here's another one I read. Totally possible!! Weird, but could mean good things are in store for the next couple of days!! This thread might be taking a lucky turn! :winkwink:

I just took an OPK an hour or so ago so I'll try to hold for a few more hours then take another Wondfo and see if anything comes up. I doubt anyone will be able to see it lol but I'll try. Y'all are making me anxious now!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I just took an OPK an hour or so ago so I'll try to hold for a few more hours then take another Wondfo and see if anything comes up. I doubt anyone will be able to see it lol but I'll try. Y'all are making me anxious now!

 
Haha I'm anxious too now!! I can't wait to see what happens! Go get some FRERs and take one Wednesday morning!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I just took an OPK an hour or so ago so I'll try to hold for a few more hours then take another Wondfo and see if anything comes up. I doubt anyone will be able to see it lol but I'll try. Y'all are making me anxious now!
> 
> 
> Haha I'm anxious too now!! I can't wait to see what happens! Go get some FRERs and take one Wednesday morning!Click to expand...

I will for sure! I have to know whats going on :baby:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I had my husband take one of the OPKs just to see if the tests are faulty or if I really am truly getting dark positive. His test shows two lines as well. Not even close to dark like mine...are there always two lines on these tests?? His would be 'negative' from OPK testers views but it's still odd that his test still showed two lines :/

I attached a photo of his test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vjimenez1104

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I had my husband take one of the OPKs just to see if the tests are faulty or if I really am truly getting dark positive. His test shows two lines as well. Not even close to dark like mine...are there always two lines on these tests?? His would be 'negative' from OPK testers views but it's still odd that his test still showed two lines :/
> 
> I attached a photo of his test

Yes. There's typically two lines but only when the test line is darker does it mean positive. I always test two lines regardless but my sister in law would test one liners every time.


----------



## faithforbaby

MiraclesHappn said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Yep! Took it for my daughter! :) hoping this cycle works! So excited!!
> 
> I hope it does too! Did you get pregnant with your daughter the first time you took it? Did it cause any bad side effects when you took it before? I know some women get super hormonal and emotional but then I know my mom always said her hormones were so messed up from PCOS that when she was on Clomid it helped line them out so she actually felt better than she did off of it.Click to expand...

It worked the 2nd time :) I believe it made me a little hormonal and k definitely got hot flashes, but so worth it!! The first time I had 9-10mm follicles. The next time (when I actually conceived my daughter) I had a 19mm follicle I believe :)


----------



## MamaBird

Hi everyone!
I've just started logging back in to BNB after years of inactivity. 
Hubby and I just decided this month that it's time to TTC baby #2 :)
I missed ovulation this month, but started prenatal vitamins today and patiently(impatiently) waiting 3 weeks until next ovulation.
When I first created this account in 2009 I was in my TWW. I have made lasting friendships here with the "bump buddies" I had. Hoping to meet amazing ladies ones again!


----------



## ashleyg

vjimenez1104 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I had my husband take one of the OPKs just to see if the tests are faulty or if I really am truly getting dark positive. His test shows two lines as well. Not even close to dark like mine...are there always two lines on these tests?? His would be 'negative' from OPK testers views but it's still odd that his test still showed two lines :/
> 
> I attached a photo of his test
> 
> Yes. There's typically two lines but only when the test line is darker does it mean positive. I always test two lines regardless but my sister in law would test one liners every time.Click to expand...

Okay I was just wondering if the two lines are normal cause like you said, some people only get one line...so it makes me wonder if my tests are faulty?


----------



## ashleyg

MamaBird said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've just started logging back in to BNB after years of inactivity.
> Hubby and I just decided this month that it's time to TTC baby #2 :)
> I missed ovulation this month, but started prenatal vitamins today and patiently(impatiently) waiting 3 weeks until next ovulation.
> Magen I first created this account in 2009 I was in my TWW. I have made lasting friendships here with the "bump buddies" I had. Hoping to meet amazing ladies ones again!

Hi and welcome! :hi: 

Feel free to join with us!! I'd like to keep this thread going as long as I can :D


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so here is tonight's OPK
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

Alright...I was recounting my cycle days from when I got my positive OPK strip and the positive digi...I counted that as my true positive. So tomorrow I will be 5dpo. I plan on starting to test on Wednesday which will make me 6dpo. Hopefully I get my BFP this cycle! I honestly have no idea when I actually ovulated just because I didn't notice anything different (O pain, EWCM) so I'm just guessing based on my opks..Ugh hopefully I'm somewhat in the ballpark of when I actually did O!


----------



## pinkpassion

I hope you get your bfp this cycle so we can be bump buddies!!!!!!


----------



## LiLi2

AF got me 2 days early. I'm kind of relieved after those frustrating tests. Ready to move on to this next cycle.


----------



## ashleyg

Aw lili I'm so sorry :(


----------



## LiLi2

It's all good, I feel fine about it actually. One more month being a mom of 1. Life with 1 baby is just SO easy, I'm just enjoying it and in God's timing, we will become parents of 2 :)


----------



## ashleyg

Opk this morning! STILL POSITVE. O. M. G.

Also took a Wondfo because I just have no idea what is going on.
I dont think there is anything there :/
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7









image2.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

Better pic
 



Attached Files:







edit.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashleyg

I inverted it...anything?
 



Attached Files:







invert.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tfrazier

Hi Ladies! I am new to this so please be nice :winkwink: My husband and I are ready to TTC #2. We made this decision at the end of my ovulation this month. Like the very last day or maybe even the day after the last day. SO my silly question is this. He had alot of pre but pulled out, because of second thoughts. (silly indecisive men) I was supposed to start my period yeasterday, but nothing yet. Is there a chance?? I am scared to get a test becasue of a BFN. But, there is a shred of hope for my and im getting excited!!!!

BTW, no more second thoughts for him, he is super excited!!!


----------



## ashleyg

tfrazier said:


> Hi Ladies! I am new to this so please be nice :winkwink: My husband and I are ready to TTC #2. We made this decision at the end of my ovulation this month. Like the very last day or maybe even the day after the last day. SO my silly question is this. He had alot of pre but pulled out, because of second thoughts. (silly indecisive men) I was supposed to start my period yeasterday, but nothing yet. Is there a chance?? I am scared to get a test becasue of a BFN. But, there is a shred of hope for my and im getting excited!!!!
> 
> BTW, no more second thoughts for him, he is super excited!!!

There is def a chance. If you missed your period then I would for sure take a chance and test! It will show if your pregnant! 
:dust:


----------



## pinkpassion

tfrazier said:


> Hi Ladies! I am new to this so please be nice :winkwink: My husband and I are ready to TTC #2. We made this decision at the end of my ovulation this month. Like the very last day or maybe even the day after the last day. SO my silly question is this. He had alot of pre but pulled out, because of second thoughts. (silly indecisive men) I was supposed to start my period yeasterday, but nothing yet. Is there a chance?? I am scared to get a test becasue of a BFN. But, there is a shred of hope for my and im getting excited!!!!
> 
> BTW, no more second thoughts for him, he is super excited!!!

There is always a chance :thumbup:!!!! Definitely take a test and if negative don't get discouraged.. are you sure when you Ovulated?


----------



## tfrazier

Thank you! I think I just needed to hear someone else say it too.haha. Im super nervous though. We were trying last year but then found out I had thyroid cancer, so we had to get all that taken care of, then wait an ungodly amount of time to start trying again. If I am not pregnant this go around. Is there anything you would recommend to up our chances any?


----------



## tfrazier

I am not !00% but about 97% sure. I bought some ovulation tests....like 150 of them. Took them everyday for a months and everyday they were negative. I had my sister use them for a month too and they were all negative, so Im pretty sure they were faulty. Gonna try another round if I get a BFN


----------



## pinkpassion

well .. there is a blood test the drs can do on cd21 to make sure you are ovulating.. but maybe you just need a different brand of OPKs.. I would definitely suggest that first, make sure you are timing sex perfectly.. hopefully that will give you your bfp!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm out this month, AF arrived just now, it was a very long shot this month anyway!

If I started this afternoon is this CD1 or is that not until tomorrow?


----------



## ashleyg

Angeloftroy...I believe today would be CD1. I'm sorry about AF :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks, so that was a 26 day cycle, is that very short or OK?


----------



## ashleyg

AngelofTroy said:


> Thanks, so that was a 26 day cycle, is that very short or OK?

I would think thats pretty normal. But I'm not an expert lol


----------



## tfrazier

Thanks Ladies! I am going to try t be positive if I do get a BFN. I think I will wait until tomorrow to test (if I possibly can) Another question. Is it normal for my cycle length to fluctuate? According to charts, sometimes its 30 and sometimes its 32. (This is why I am going to try to wait until tomorrow to test.


----------



## MamaBird

tfrazier said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am going to try t be positive if I do get a BFN. I think I will wait until tomorrow to test (if I possibly can) Another question. Is it normal for my cycle length to fluctuate? According to charts, sometimes its 30 and sometimes its 32. (This is why I am going to try to wait until tomorrow to test.

I think it's totally normal for cycles to fluctuate. Especially when it's only by a day or two. Keep us posted on that test!!

And I'm so sorry to those who got AF :(

Well I started my prenatal vitamins yesterday. Since I have to lose some weight, but opted to do it after baby #2, my Dr prescribed PregVit folic 5. 
So far so good... It just seems like an eternity until next ovulation.


----------



## ashleyg

tfrazier said:


> Thanks Ladies! I am going to try t be positive if I do get a BFN. I think I will wait until tomorrow to test (if I possibly can) Another question. Is it normal for my cycle length to fluctuate? According to charts, sometimes its 30 and sometimes its 32. (This is why I am going to try to wait until tomorrow to test.

Totally normal for it to fluctuate! 

I can't wait for your test! Be sure to post it here :D



MamaBird said:


> I think it's totally normal for cycles to fluctuate. Especially when it's only by a day or two. Keep us posted on that test!!
> 
> And I'm so sorry to those who got AF :(
> 
> Well I started my prenatal vitamins yesterday. Since I have to lose some weight, but opted to do it after baby #2, my Dr prescribed PregVit folic 5.
> So far so good... It just seems like an eternity until next ovulation.

They say that taking prenatals while TTC is supposed to help to conceive faster. Hopefully this works for you!!

When do you ovulate next?


----------



## ashleyg

5 dpo and I have been SO tired the last two days. Today it's been so hard to keep my eyes open! I remember this is how I felt when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not sure if I can see anything on the tests I took but hoping this means my BFP is on it's way! 

I did take another Wondfo...think maybe I see a line kind of trying to start? Maybe I'm just seeing things lol :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







what.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies, I'd like you to join you too!

We have been TTC #2 for about 15 months, we wanted a small age gap but I have PCOS so I'm in it for the long haul! We currently have 17mo DS and are hoping to add to our brood soon. I'm currently CD49 but BFN so hoping AF starts soon to try again!

:dust:


----------



## daniyaaq

7DPO today, seems like I'm on a downward spiral. Im just so sick, cramps and the worst nausea. Im hoping im pregnant, at the same time a little sad, I was hoping my second pregnancy would be different. With DD I was sick the whole time til my third trimester when it got better. I'm going to do a test tomorrow though.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> 5 dpo and I have been SO tired the last two days. Today it's been so hard to keep my eyes open! I remember this is how I felt when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not sure if I can see anything on the tests I took but hoping this means my BFP is on it's way!
> 
> I did take another Wondfo...think maybe I see a line kind of trying to start? Maybe I'm just seeing things lol :headspin:

For some reason I think I see a line to the LEFT of the arrows lol maybe it's my computer I'm going to look again!
OK- edited because I had to go back and look... if I squint I think I see something? I'm not much help haha


----------



## ashleyg

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 5 dpo and I have been SO tired the last two days. Today it's been so hard to keep my eyes open! I remember this is how I felt when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not sure if I can see anything on the tests I took but hoping this means my BFP is on it's way!
> 
> I did take another Wondfo...think maybe I see a line kind of trying to start? Maybe I'm just seeing things lol :headspin:
> 
> For some reason I think I see a line to the LEFT of the arrows lol maybe it's my computer I'm going to look again!
> OK- edited because I had to go back and look... if I squint I think I see something? I'm not much help hahaClick to expand...

LOL thanks for looking! I don't even know if I can see anything. Ive been staring at the tests for too long :haha:

I did one more pg test though...anything?
 



Attached Files:







6oZyH57.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashleyg

daniyaaq said:


> 7DPO today, seems like I'm on a downward spiral. Im just so sick, cramps and the worst nausea. Im hoping im pregnant, at the same time a little sad, I was hoping my second pregnancy would be different. With DD I was sick the whole time til my third trimester when it got better. I'm going to do a test tomorrow though.

Hopefully if you are pregnant, you'll just feel crappy in the first trimester. I got super duper lucky with my daughter. I only felt awful for the first like 10 weeks or so but then once I hit 2nd tri I felt amazing! haha. I'm also hoping that I have a good 2nd pregnancy


----------



## MamaBird

ashleyg said:


> They say that taking prenatals while TTC is supposed to help to conceive faster. Hopefully this works for you!!
> 
> When do you ovulate next?

^^^I did not know that about prenatals!?? I took them for about a month before my first pregnancy. Maybe that's why it worked first try?

Next cycle should start around June 4th so ovulation will be around the 19-21 approx. like I said it seems like an eternity. :wacko:


----------



## daniyaaq

So I did the opk as hpt test today again. I'm only 7DPO and was expecting no line like last time. But immediately after dipping I saw this. 

I have resisted buying pregnancy tests. I have one internet cheapie I'm going to use either in the evening or tomorrow morning then I'm buying some digis tomorrow

Fx this is it
 



Attached Files:







1432690639640-1881878985.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

MamaBird said:


> ^^^I did not know that about prenatals!?? I took them for about a month before my first pregnancy. Maybe that's why it worked first try?
> 
> Next cycle should start around June 4th so ovulation will be around the 19-21 approx. like I said it seems like an eternity. :wacko:

Yeah! Ive always read that its a good idea to start prenatals if your TTC. It helps give you all the vitamins and stuff that you need! 

Oh jeez I know how you feel. Waiting until I'm like 7 or 8 dpo seems like forever lol! 



daniyaaq said:


> So I did the opk as hpt test today again. I'm only 7DPO and was expecting no line like last time. But immediately after dipping I saw this.
> 
> I have resisted buying pregnancy tests. I have one internet cheapie I'm going to use either in the evening or tomorrow morning then I'm buying some digis tomorrow
> 
> Fx this is it

Def take a test!!


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> FaithHopeLov3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 5 dpo and I have been SO tired the last two days. Today it's been so hard to keep my eyes open! I remember this is how I felt when I was pregnant with my daughter. Not sure if I can see anything on the tests I took but hoping this means my BFP is on it's way!
> 
> I did take another Wondfo...think maybe I see a line kind of trying to start? Maybe I'm just seeing things lol :headspin:
> 
> For some reason I think I see a line to the LEFT of the arrows lol maybe it's my computer I'm going to look again!
> OK- edited because I had to go back and look... if I squint I think I see something? I'm not much help hahaClick to expand...
> 
> LOL thanks for looking! I don't even know if I can see anything. Ive been staring at the tests for too long :haha:
> 
> I did one more pg test though...anything?Click to expand...

Ok, I stared at that picture and was thinking "darn, no line" so I zoomed in and I don't know if I'm seeing the shadow (evap line)where the positive SHOULD be or if something is brewing!!! :happy dance: How many DPO are you now? Symptoms? Sorry if you've posted this already.. I was really busy for the last few days and haven't been able to catch up yet. Realllllly hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> Ok, I stared at that picture and was thinking "darn, no line" so I zoomed in and I don't know if I'm seeing the shadow (evap line)where the positive SHOULD be or if something is brewing!!! :happy dance: How many DPO are you now? Symptoms? Sorry if you've posted this already.. I was really busy for the last few days and haven't been able to catch up yet. Realllllly hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:

Thats what I was wondering too! I see a shadow but I'm not sure what exactly it is lol :wacko: 

Tomorrow I am 6dpo and the last two nights I have been SO tired. I've been getting a pretty decent nights sleep so I have no idea why I would be feeling extra sleepy all of the sudden. I've also been feeling nauseous randomly as well. Last night my husband smoked a cigar and the smell of the smoke on his clothes me made almost throw up. Never happened before! 

After dinner tonight I felt sick as well. Not sure if it's too early for these symptoms but I know I'm not imagining them!


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> FaithHopeLov3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I stared at that picture and was thinking "darn, no line" so I zoomed in and I don't know if I'm seeing the shadow (evap line)where the positive SHOULD be or if something is brewing!!! :happy dance: How many DPO are you now? Symptoms? Sorry if you've posted this already.. I was really busy for the last few days and haven't been able to catch up yet. Realllllly hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:
> 
> Thats what I was wondering too! I see a shadow but I'm not sure what exactly it is lol :wacko:
> 
> Tomorrow I am 6dpo and the last two nights I have been SO tired. I've been getting a pretty decent nights sleep so I have no idea why I would be feeling extra sleepy all of the sudden. I've also been feeling nauseous randomly as well. Last night my husband smoked a cigar and the smell of the smoke on his clothes me made almost throw up. Never happened before!
> 
> After dinner tonight I felt sick as well. Not sure if it's too early for these symptoms but I know I'm not imagining them!Click to expand...

Those are all really good signs!!!:happy dance: I know some people will say that's too early for symptoms, but if you know your body and you're experiencing these things and they're out of the norm you very well could be getting a BFP soon. When will you test again?!


----------



## ashleyg

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLov3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I stared at that picture and was thinking "darn, no line" so I zoomed in and I don't know if I'm seeing the shadow (evap line)where the positive SHOULD be or if something is brewing!!! :happy dance: How many DPO are you now? Symptoms? Sorry if you've posted this already.. I was really busy for the last few days and haven't been able to catch up yet. Realllllly hope you get your BFP soon:hugs:
> 
> Thats what I was wondering too! I see a shadow but I'm not sure what exactly it is lol :wacko:
> 
> Tomorrow I am 6dpo and the last two nights I have been SO tired. I've been getting a pretty decent nights sleep so I have no idea why I would be feeling extra sleepy all of the sudden. I've also been feeling nauseous randomly as well. Last night my husband smoked a cigar and the smell of the smoke on his clothes me made almost throw up. Never happened before!
> 
> After dinner tonight I felt sick as well. Not sure if it's too early for these symptoms but I know I'm not imagining them!Click to expand...
> 
> Those are all really good signs!!!:happy dance: I know some people will say that's too early for symptoms, but if you know your body and you're experiencing these things and they're out of the norm you very well could be getting a BFP soon. When will you test again?!Click to expand...

I'll be taking more wondfos tomorrow! I'll try to remember to use FMU and post the test on here. I doubt I'll see anything though. It is still really early


----------



## LiLi2

Can't wait to see your test, Ashley :) Still silently stalking this thread.


----------



## MamaBird

I don't believe in the "it's too early for symptoms line". My first pregnancy I just KNEW. I was only about 8-10 DPO and was still getting negative pregnancy tests, but I knew. My boobs were sore which was odd, I was tired, and one morning I got up early to meet my friend at the mall for Christmas shopping and I felt SOOO nauseous. 
I finally got my first positive 13DPO.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Todays test. Nothing yet :(

Had some supper crazy dreams last night and still feel really tired this morning
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8









a3kguUG.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ashleyg

and this. 
I feel like I see a shadow or something TRYING to start.
 



Attached Files:







mRpSjdZ.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LiLi2

I do see a little shadow!


----------



## ashleyg

MamaBird said:


> I don't believe in the "it's too early for symptoms line". My first pregnancy I just KNEW. I was only about 8-10 DPO and was still getting negative pregnancy tests, but I knew. My boobs were sore which was odd, I was tired, and one morning I got up early to meet my friend at the mall for Christmas shopping and I felt SOOO nauseous.
> I finally got my first positive 13DPO.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!

I had no idea I was pregnant with my daughter haha. Only symptom I thought was weird was that my boobs were hurting. Only reason I took a test :haha:

Thank you! Hopefully I can get my bfp this cycle. I keep testing and I THINK I'm starting to see something but I Could have bad line eye!



LiLi2 said:


> I do see a little shadow!

Really?! Good to know I'm not seeing things lol!


----------



## tfrazier

HI Ladies! I have a couple couple of questions. First of all, my husband FINALLY jumped on board with me on TTC #2 this past month. We tried last year and then found out I had thyroid cancer and had to stop. And lucky for me, he decided to start trying this time, the day after ovulation. So here is the question (WARNING: its probably TMI) So during sex, he kept stopping and pulling out so that he wouldnt orgasm prematurely. Well when he finally did orgasm, he pulled out :( (He says it was out of habit and he really does want to try) Anyway,I usually get my period on the 26th-27th. SO last week, I starved to death! I meant full on hunger. I ate everything in friggin site. Normally the week before my period, I am so bloated I cant eat anything. My boobs were sore, but I know that can be an AF symptom. Well its the 27th, and no AF. I keep checking to make sure like every hour but the only thing I have is discharge. This morning it was almost clear, and as the afternoon came, it turned to an off white color. But no AF. I took a HPT this afternoon and it was negative. (I know, I should take it in the morning, but I just couldnt wait_ Now I am worried that I am just creating symptoms and stressing AF away. I AM SO READY to be PREGNANT!!!


----------



## tfrazier

I just realized that I posted to this thread yesterday, but oh well. I need someone to keep me SANE!!!


----------



## ashleyg

tfrazier said:


> HI Ladies! I have a couple couple of questions. First of all, my husband FINALLY jumped on board with me on TTC #2 this past month. We tried last year and then found out I had thyroid cancer and had to stop. And lucky for me, he decided to start trying this time, the day after ovulation. So here is the question (WARNING: its probably TMI) So during sex, he kept stopping and pulling out so that he wouldnt orgasm prematurely. Well when he finally did orgasm, he pulled out :( (He says it was out of habit and he really does want to try) Anyway,I usually get my period on the 26th-27th. SO last week, I starved to death! I meant full on hunger. I ate everything in friggin site. Normally the week before my period, I am so bloated I cant eat anything. My boobs were sore, but I know that can be an AF symptom. Well its the 27th, and no AF. I keep checking to make sure like every hour but the only thing I have is discharge. This morning it was almost clear, and as the afternoon came, it turned to an off white color. But no AF. I took a HPT this afternoon and it was negative. (I know, I should take it in the morning, but I just couldnt wait_ Now I am worried that I am just creating symptoms and stressing AF away. I AM SO READY to be PREGNANT!!!

It sounds like pregnancy symptoms especially since you haven't gotten AF yet! Take a test tomorrow morning and hopefully you'll see two lines :D


----------



## tfrazier

Oh thank goodness. My gut keeps telling me that af is coming but I hope not :( I would love to tell my dh we are pregnant on father's day, we will be at the beach with his family so it would be perfect!! unfortunately, I'm so used to bfn, I get discouraged easily.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

tfrazier said:


> Oh thank goodness. My gut keeps telling me that af is coming but I hope not :( I would love to tell my dh we are pregnant on father's day, we will be at the beach with his family so it would be perfect!! unfortunately, I'm so used to bfn, I get discouraged easily.

That's what I was hoping to do too, tell him on father's day! How perfect! You said you started trying the day after O right? How were you tracking O?


----------



## ashleyg

Tonights test. I swear I see a line kind of showing in the negative pic..am I going crazy?! :wacko:

I also uploaded the original too
 



Attached Files:







J5wHjd9.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8









FOn75Qg.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ashleyg

tfrazier said:


> Oh thank goodness. My gut keeps telling me that af is coming but I hope not :( I would love to tell my dh we are pregnant on father's day, we will be at the beach with his family so it would be perfect!! unfortunately, I'm so used to bfn, I get discouraged easily.

Aw don't get discouraged! This could be your month :D 

I would like to announce on Fathers day but I don't think I could keep it a secret that long LOL


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm having very strong symptoms very early compared to dd and my bloating is insane already... of course I then keep having dreams about twins lol and I can't shake that feeling.. I keep saying "the babies" lol... last night in my dream I was trying to put "them" both in my moby wrap.... talk about a random dream.... anyway I was worried about my line yesterday but I took my last frer today and I'm happy to say the test line came up immediately and the control line took quite a while even after the urine washed over it I was even wondering if it was going to show up &#65532;... and my ic (we all know what pains those are) the line came up before the control line also which REALLY made me happy and it's a nice dark line .... I'm 14dpo today so it is much darker than with my dd (I still have my sticks from her and pulled them out to compare and went back on here and compared notes &#65532;) {obsessed much &#65532;}... Haha


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ashley, I still can't see anything :/ but it's early and easier to see in person I'm sure, so if you think it's something in the works I'm sure it is and I can't wait to see it really show!! :) especially if you're already having symptoms! 

Pink, that is awesome!! I so hope you get your twins! That would be incredibly exciting! Have you made a doctor apt yet? I can't wait to see if your gut feeling is right, it usually is!

Unfortunately for me my pre AF Symptoms have gotten really strong. Not due til at least Monday based on how my cycles normally go but I'm expecting it to arrive early for sure. If it is going to come I do prefer sooner rather than later so I can start obsessing over trying again!


----------



## AngelofTroy

TMI warning, but I started AF on Tuesday afternoon and the flow has already slowed to the point that I only need a thin pantiliner, it's basically just old brown blood when I wipe, it feels more like a breakthrough bleed when on the pill than a true AF. I did have bad pms though which I don't get on the pill. I only stopped the pill at the end of April and now I'm worrying I've not started proper cycles yet. I am scared I'm not ovulating. :(


----------



## vjimenez1104

So CD 15 still negative OPK... maybe I'm not doing it right.. i do them with FMU then again around 7-9pm.... anyways been BD EOD and tonight is supposed to be BD night but i'm exhausted! and feel a little nauseous... blah! my nausea will not get in my way of TTC!.

Anyone ever gotten BFP and never seen a +OPK? Last month I saw a +OPK but only during like a 4 hour period.... this whole OPK business is soooo confusing to me....


----------



## ashleyg

pink - How awesome if you had twins?! Especially since you're dreaming so much about it! I can't wait to see an US pic :D

Miracles - Yeah I know most people can't see it....if its even there. I swear Im seeing things lol 

Angel - Are you going to take ovulation tests?

VJ - I've never had that happen to me. Mine was the opposite...only positive OPKs. Maybe try a different brand as well?


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I sucked it up and used a FRER this morning.

Anything at all?!
 



Attached Files:







TTC7HiZ.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> Pink, that is awesome!! I so hope you get your twins! That would be incredibly exciting! Have you made a doctor apt yet? I can't wait to see if your gut feeling is right, it usually is!

Yes my dr appointment which will include a first ultrasound is June 22 at 8:50 am, I'll be about 7.5 weeks!!!! I think it would be insane if my instincts were correct.. when pregnant with dd I knew from the beginning she was a girl.. we did a gender reveal party and me and dh went to buy supplies for the party and I picked up all the things I needed and met dh at checkout and he said where's the blue stuff (this was before the ultrasound so we still didn't know) and it literally didn't even cross my mind that he still thought it could be a boy .. I just knew , and I told my dr at every ultrasound "she/her".. lol. But could ones intuition be right about twins?!


----------



## pinkpassion

AngelofTroy said:


> TMI warning, but I started AF on Tuesday afternoon and the flow has already slowed to the point that I only need a thin pantiliner, it's basically just old brown blood when I wipe, it feels more like a breakthrough bleed when on the pill than a true AF. I did have bad pms though which I don't get on the pill. I only stopped the pill at the end of April and now I'm worrying I've not started proper cycles yet. I am scared I'm not ovulating. :(

Angel, it can take several months for your cycle to regulate after being on birth control. I'm sorry you're having to deal with it, but id speak to your dr just to make sure!!! Good luck hun!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

vjimenez1104 said:


> So CD 15 still negative OPK... maybe I'm not doing it right.. i do them with FMU then again around 7-9pm.... anyways been BD EOD and tonight is supposed to be BD night but i'm exhausted! and feel a little nauseous... blah! my nausea will not get in my way of TTC!.
> 
> Anyone ever gotten BFP and never seen a +OPK? Last month I saw a +OPK but only during like a 4 hour period.... this whole OPK business is soooo confusing to me....

Many women don't ovulate until later in yhe month cd16+ , or you could have missed your Surge , are you testing once a day? The recommendation from what I've read is you should test in the afternoon but I tested twice a day because some women havr short surges and I wanted to make sure I caught it, also last month I for sure ovulated, tracked temp and confirmed O with temp but never got a true positive on opk, hope this helps!!!! 

Also the most reliable way for me to tell if I'm ovulating besides cramps is by checking cm/cp, perhaps you could try that out along with opks and even temp!!!


----------



## pinkpassion

ashleyg said:


> pink - How awesome if you had twins?! Especially since you're dreaming so much about it! I can't wait to see an US pic :D

I know it would be exciting but scary because of all the complications twins can have , but I would be on cloud 9!!!! It really could be the best news!!! But a healthy baby is all that matters to me :)


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm not seeing it on the frer yet but I have a great feeling about this month for you!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Ashleyg, I can't see anything yet on the FRER. how many DPO now?


----------



## ashleyg

7dpo today


----------



## ashleyg

pinkpassion said:


> I'm not seeing it on the frer yet but I have a great feeling about this month for you!!!

I hope I see it soon! I'm going nuts :wacko:



pinkpassion said:


> I know it would be exciting but scary because of all the complications twins can have , but I would be on cloud 9!!!! It really could be the best news!!! But a healthy baby is all that matters to me :)

I agree, a healthy baby is all that matters :)


----------



## MamaBird

ashleyg said:


> 7dpo today

Hang in there!!! It may take a few more days!
Waiting sucks soooo much!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh I knoooooow:(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I sucked it up and used a FRER this morning.
> 
> Anything at all?!

I think if I move the laptop around and tilt the screen I MIGHT be able to see something in the works?? :shrug: It is still very early though, just a couple more days though and hopefully you will be seeing something!! 



pinkpassion said:


> Yes my dr appointment which will include a first ultrasound is June 22 at 8:50 am, I'll be about 7.5 weeks!!!! I think it would be insane if my instincts were correct.. when pregnant with dd I knew from the beginning she was a girl.. we did a gender reveal party and me and dh went to buy supplies for the party and I picked up all the things I needed and met dh at checkout and he said where's the blue stuff (this was before the ultrasound so we still didn't know) and it literally didn't even cross my mind that he still thought it could be a boy .. I just knew , and I told my dr at every ultrasound "she/her".. lol. But could ones intuition be right about twins?!

That's so exciting!! Hopefully the time flies by for you! And the day after Father's Day, what a great gift for your DH!!! I did the same thing when pregnant with my DD, however I didn't get the "mommy gut" feeling until I was probably 12 weeks along, after that I was so certain she was a girl. I told my husband before our gender reveal we really didn't even need to do one because I was positive I was right. He, on the other hand, figured I was wrong because I was so sure I was right. What did you do for your gender reveal? I am just in love with gender reveals! :haha:



vjimenez1104 said:


> So CD 15 still negative OPK... maybe I'm not doing it right.. i do them with FMU then again around 7-9pm.... anyways been BD EOD and tonight is supposed to be BD night but i'm exhausted! and feel a little nauseous... blah! my nausea will not get in my way of TTC!.
> 
> Anyone ever gotten BFP and never seen a +OPK? Last month I saw a +OPK but only during like a 4 hour period.... this whole OPK business is soooo confusing to me....

I've always read it is the best to test close to 2pm. and to test as close to the same time every day if possible. If you have a short surge you definitely could have missed your surge, but if it's only CD15 for you it is very likely you just haven't O'd yet! How long are your cycles normally? Are you doing anything else to try and pinpoint O besides OPKs?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I think if I move the laptop around and tilt the screen I MIGHT be able to see something in the works?? :shrug: It is still very early though, just a couple more days though and hopefully you will be seeing something!!

Haha. If you move it around, close it halfway, turn it upside down, and adjust the screen brightness you can see it :rofl:

I know I'll have to suck it up and wait a few more days but it's killing me lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Haha. If you move it around, close it halfway, turn it upside down, and adjust the screen brightness you can see it :rofl:
> 
> I know I'll have to suck it up and wait a few more days but it's killing me lol

:haha: all I have to do is tilt the screen around some to see what I think I might be seeing! :thumbup: I might look into the brightness adjustment next time though :winkwink: This is why I don't test!! Haha I only did testing like 2 cycles when I was trying with my daughter, I hated that I always felt hopeful before I took a test and then so let down after. Now I just really try to not think about it at all. When I got pregnant with her finally it had taken so long that I really wasn't expecting it so that was nice to have just missed a period. However I had lost hope then too because I tested off and on for two stinkin weeks after missing my period before I finally got confirmation!! And even then it was SO light my husband had a hard time believing me :dohh: Another reason I don't test because I know it probably wouldn't show up for quite a while like it did with her. That's why AF is a better answer for me. I feel like she's coming with a vengeance though. Ugh! :growlmad:


----------



## LiLi2

Lol Ashley, if you had a bfp at 7dpo, we would all be in shock. Wait it out girlfriend!

Vj, the cycle I conceived my son I never got a +OPK. I was testing twice a day. I saw a."surge" but it never was positive. Just keep :sex: !!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Haha. If you move it around, close it halfway, turn it upside down, and adjust the screen brightness you can see it :rofl:
> 
> I know I'll have to suck it up and wait a few more days but it's killing me lol
> 
> :haha: all I have to do is tilt the screen around some to see what I think I might be seeing! :thumb up: I might look into the brightness adjustment next time though :winkwink: This is why I don't test!! Haha I only did testing like 2 cycles when I was trying with my daughter, I hated that I always felt hopeful before I took a test and then so let down after. Now I just really try to not think about it at all. When I got pregnant with her finally it had taken so long that I really wasn't expecting it so that was nice to have just missed a period. However I had lost hope then too because I tested off and on for two stinkin weeks after missing my period before I finally got confirmation!! And even then it was SO light my husband had a hard time believing me :dohh: Another reason I don't test because I know it probably wouldn't show up for quite a while like it did with her. That's why AF is a better answer for me. I feel like she's coming with a vengeance though. Ugh! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh no I hope she doesn't come for you! When is she due again?

I just feel like I got a positive test with my daughter so early. Like maybe 6-8 days before my period came. And the line was pretty dark. I'm so nervous that I'm going to have a hard time conceiving baby #2. I've read about so many women who have difficulty the 2nd time for some reason. Ugh. I know I'm early but I guess I'm just expecting to get the same result as I did with my daughter lol. And I'm not even sure when my period is ACTUALLY going to show up since it's still kind of all over the place. I'm assuming anytime from June 6-8.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Oh no I hope she doesn't come for you! When is she due again?
> 
> I just feel like I got a positive test with my daughter so early. Like maybe 6-8 days before my period came. And the line was pretty dark. I'm so nervous that I'm going to have a hard time conceiving baby #2. I've read about so many women who have difficulty the 2nd time for some reason. Ugh. I know I'm early but I guess I'm just expecting to get the same result as I did with my daughter lol. And I'm not even sure when my period is ACTUALLY going to show up since it's still kind of all over the place. I'm assuming anytime from June 6-8.

Due the 1st but thinking might be a day or two early. No idea really. That's crazy that you got a positive so early with her! Maybe based on that timeline and when you think your next AF is due you could see a positive on like Sunday? That would be exciting! I doubt you will have a hard time conceiving at all. If you fell pregnant with her without even trying and then just had a chemical you will get it right away I'm sure!! I still feel like this is your cycle! Just don't stress about it and give it a couple of days to hopefully start showing up. Did you finally give up on using OPKs?


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I sucked it up and used a FRER this morning.
> 
> Anything at all?!
> 
> I think if I move the laptop around and tilt the screen I MIGHT be able to see something in the works?? :shrug: It is still very early though, just a couple more days though and hopefully you will be seeing something!!
> 
> 
> 
> pinkpassion said:
> 
> 
> Yes my dr appointment which will include a first ultrasound is June 22 at 8:50 am, I'll be about 7.5 weeks!!!! I think it would be insane if my instincts were correct.. when pregnant with dd I knew from the beginning she was a girl.. we did a gender reveal party and me and dh went to buy supplies for the party and I picked up all the things I needed and met dh at checkout and he said where's the blue stuff (this was before the ultrasound so we still didn't know) and it literally didn't even cross my mind that he still thought it could be a boy .. I just knew , and I told my dr at every ultrasound "she/her".. lol. But could ones intuition be right about twins?!Click to expand...
> 
> That's so exciting!! Hopefully the time flies by for you! And the day after Father's Day, what a great gift for your DH!!! I did the same thing when pregnant with my DD, however I didn't get the "mommy gut" feeling until I was probably 12 weeks along, after that I was so certain she was a girl. I told my husband before our gender reveal we really didn't even need to do one because I was positive I was right. He, on the other hand, figured I was wrong because I was so sure I was right. What did you do for your gender reveal? I am just in love with gender reveals! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> So CD 15 still negative OPK... maybe I'm not doing it right.. i do them with FMU then again around 7-9pm.... anyways been BD EOD and tonight is supposed to be BD night but i'm exhausted! and feel a little nauseous... blah! my nausea will not get in my way of TTC!.
> 
> Anyone ever gotten BFP and never seen a +OPK? Last month I saw a +OPK but only during like a 4 hour period.... this whole OPK business is soooo confusing to me....Click to expand...
> 
> I've always read it is the best to test close to 2pm. and to test as close to the same time every day if possible. If you have a short surge you definitely could have missed your surge, but if it's only CD15 for you it is very likely you just haven't O'd yet! How long are your cycles normally? Are you doing anything else to try and pinpoint O besides OPKs?Click to expand...

For our gender reveal we filled this giant (literally 3 ft) black balloon with TONS of pink confetti/glitter/sprinkles/flowers, we were outside with our family all around, we asked one last time what everyone thought "it" was, and they all said boy (no girls in that side of the family) then we popped the balloon and it all spilled out everywhere it was amazing, I'll look for pictures.. it was a special time, we all cried , they couldn't believe it was a girl!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I hope she doesn't come for you! When is she due again?
> 
> I just feel like I got a positive test with my daughter so early. Like maybe 6-8 days before my period came. And the line was pretty dark. I'm so nervous that I'm going to have a hard time conceiving baby #2. I've read about so many women who have difficulty the 2nd time for some reason. Ugh. I know I'm early but I guess I'm just expecting to get the same result as I did with my daughter lol. And I'm not even sure when my period is ACTUALLY going to show up since it's still kind of all over the place. I'm assuming anytime from June 6-8.
> 
> Due the 1st but thinking might be a day or two early. No idea really. That's crazy that you got a positive so early with her! Maybe based on that timeline and when you think your next AF is due you could see a positive on like Sunday? That would be exciting! I doubt you will have a hard time conceiving at all. If you fell pregnant with her without even trying and then just had a chemical you will get it right away I'm sure!! I still feel like this is your cycle! Just don't stress about it and give it a couple of days to hopefully start showing up. Did you finally give up on using OPKs?Click to expand...


Ahh you're making me anxious waiting to see if you test lol

Yeah I am hoping that this weekend will actually show something on a test. I swear I keep seeing shadows or something! But it's probably just bad line eye haha. I took an OPK last night just to see since I stopped taking them for a bit. It was a negative. So I don't know what the heck was going on

I hope I don't have trouble conceiving. It's probably just me being anxious and nervous haha


----------



## MiraclesHappn

pinkpassion said:


> For our gender reveal we filled this giant (literally 3 ft) black balloon with TONS of pink confetti/glitter/sprinkles/flowers, we were outside with our family all around, we asked one last time what everyone thought "it" was, and they all said boy (no girls in that side of the family) then we popped the balloon and it all spilled out everywhere it was amazing, I'll look for pictures.. it was a special time, we all cried , they couldn't believe it was a girl!!!!

Aw that's so wonderful!! You and your husband knew what you were having before the reveal, right? You should definitely try and post some pictures!! I have all kinds of ideas saved and I've seen where they also do multiple smaller black balloons and hang them from the ceiling then let the guests pop them, I assume only one would have pink/blue. I always thought those were cool ideas too!! Are you planning on doing a gender reveal this time around too??


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Ahh you're making me anxious waiting to see if you test lol
> 
> Yeah I am hoping that this weekend will actually show something on a test. I swear I keep seeing shadows or something! But it's probably just bad line eye haha. I took an OPK last night just to see since I stopped taking them for a bit. It was a negative. So I don't know what the heck was going on
> 
> I hope I don't have trouble conceiving. It's probably just me being anxious and nervous haha

I don't think I will make it far enough in this cycle to even need to test lol but that's okay! I enjoy stalking you all as you test! :) Have you tried showing your DH any of the tests? That's crazy that you had so many positives! At least then finally went back to negative though.


----------



## pinkpassion

MiraclesHappn said:


> Aw that's so wonderful!! You and your husband knew what you were having before the reveal, right? You should definitely try and post some pictures!! I have all kinds of ideas saved and I've seen where they also do multiple smaller black balloons and hang them from the ceiling then let the guests pop them, I assume only one would have pink/blue. I always thought those were cool ideas too!! Are you planning on doing a gender reveal this time around too??

Yeah that's wonderful!! I had so many ideas from before we chose that one... we aren't going to do a gender reveal this time because we are staying team yellow :happydance:... it's something I wanted so badly to do with dd but the anxiety of my previous losses and wanting to call her by name was a bit overwhelming and we had so much pressure from all sides to find out, so we did and it was amazing but this time for sure we are staying team yellow and we will find out at the birth!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Ahh you're making me anxious waiting to see if you test lol
> 
> Yeah I am hoping that this weekend will actually show something on a test. I swear I keep seeing shadows or something! But it's probably just bad line eye haha. I took an OPK last night just to see since I stopped taking them for a bit. It was a negative. So I don't know what the heck was going on
> 
> I hope I don't have trouble conceiving. It's probably just me being anxious and nervous haha
> 
> I don't think I will make it far enough in this cycle to even need to test lol but that's okay! I enjoy stalking you all as you test! :) Have you tried showing your DH any of the tests? That's crazy that you had so many positives! At least then finally went back to negative though.Click to expand...



Stalk all you want! I need another pair of eyes to help me look lol

I haven't shown him yet. I'm going to surprise him when I finally get a positive :D

Yeah I have no idea what was going on with those. I had dark positives for over a week!


----------



## ashleyg

Pink - I soooooo badly want to do a gender reveal this time! I don't have a ton of family though so it's hard to find something relatively small to do. I don't want to do a cake though. I might just do a picture or something


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Pink - I soooooo badly want to do a gender reveal this time! I don't have a ton of family though so it's hard to find something relatively small to do. I don't want to do a cake though. I might just do a picture or something

Do it! We did with our DD and it was AMAZING!! besides I have TONS of ideas saved so I'm sure we could come up with something! :)


----------



## ashleyg

That would be so much fun brainstorming what to do! I'm excited already haha


----------



## ashleyg

Omggg I feel so nauseous all of the sudden. Definiately not making it up in my head lol. I haven't eaten anything different than I normally do but this wave of nausea just hit me this afternoon. As well as being so tired. Seriously with all these symptoms my bfp better be close :haha:

plus, it's way too early for there to be AF symptoms. Not due until around June 6-8. So fingers crossed this leads to something :happydance:


----------



## EK91

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! I'm jumping over here from the WTT forums :) Hubby and I were planning on waiting until June or July to start trying but I ended up getting a faint positive on a test a few days ago and we all got excited. Unfortunately I started bleeding so the little bean didn't stick :cry: BUT it made us realize that we really want to start trying again!
> 
> I have an 8 month old daughter so if we do conceive this cycle, they will be about 18ish months apart! Ive heard a lot of great things about this age gap, and I'm hoping that it'll work great for us :)
> 
> Anyone else TTC baby #2?
> 
> Anyone trying to conceive #2 with a young little one? :flower: I'd love to be buddies!!
> 
> 
> *Testers!:​*
> :dust:​
> *May Testers!*
> *May 20*
> xxemmyxx - :witch:
> 
> *May 25*
> pinkpassion - :bfp:
> 
> *May 27*
> AngelofTroy - :witch:
> LiLi2 - :witch:
> 
> *May 31*
> hal423
> 
> *June Testers!*
> *June 1*
> ashleyg
> 
> *June 2*
> daniyaaq
> 
> *June10*
> Jess_11


We're hoping to have baby #2! DD is 2 years old and we want them not to be too far apart.


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome EK91!! :D


----------



## ashleyg

Omg ya'll! I took a Wondfo this morning and I SEE A LINE! :happydance: It's still pretty faint that my camera barely even shows it BUT I see it in person! Omggggg. I hope this actually leads to it getting darker :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

ashleyg said:


> Omg ya'll! I took a Wondfo this morning and I SEE A LINE! :happydance: It's still pretty faint that my camera barely even shows it BUT I see it in person! Omggggg. I hope this actually leads to it getting darker :D

Yayyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I'm nervous to test agin tomorrow haha. I hope it wasn't a fluke


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Omg ya'll! I took a Wondfo this morning and I SEE A LINE! :happydance: It's still pretty faint that my camera barely even shows it BUT I see it in person! Omggggg. I hope this actually leads to it getting darker :D

Woo-hoo!!!! That's just the news I needed!! If it's already showing there is no way it won't get darker quick!! I can't wait to see a picture once they start showing up on camera as well! I'm so happy for you! I knew it was your month! :)

I know I'm out now, my temp. has dropped. This is the first month I've actually temp'd for an entire cycle so I am not real sure how this works but I know it's not a good thing when your temp drops close to AF time. At least it's a nicer let down than AF is though! When are you going to test again? Waiting until the morning?


----------



## hal423

Yay! Congrats Ashley!

My temp dropped today too Miracles and I am pretty sure AF will show up sometime today. Oh well!


----------



## LiLi2

Eeeek, Ashley! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Yay! Congrats Ashley!
> 
> My temp dropped today too Miracles and I am pretty sure AF will show up sometime today. Oh well!

:sad1: Boo! Like I said this is my first full month charting. I did up until shortly after I ovulated two cycles ago, before we were trying. Then started to temp last cycle but started feeling crummy after a few days and it was messing with my temps so I gave up that cycle. I've stuck with it this time and have no idea what to expect. My chart usually isn't very pretty :? It is definitely far from the textbook, how you want it to look. Does your temp usually drop the morning AF is to start? Or can it be a day/couple days before?


----------



## hal423

This is my first cycle temping too and I realized that I need to get a bbt thermometer as I've been using just a regular one. When I was TTC #1, AF did show up the day of the temp drop though. 

My chart hasn't been pretty either because I sleep horribly and wake up a lot every night. 

AF hasn't shown up yet but feel like she'll be here before the day is over with.

Thinking of trying soy isoflavones next cycle because I'll be 35 in a couple weeks and I've heard it's good for the eggies.

Ashley - post a pic of your test!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> This is my first cycle temping too and I realized that I need to get a bbt thermometer as I've been using just a regular one. When I was TTC #1, AF did show up the day of the temp drop though.
> 
> My chart hasn't been pretty either because I sleep horribly and wake up a lot every night.
> 
> AF hasn't shown up yet but feel like she'll be here before the day is over with.
> 
> Thinking of trying soy isoflavones next cycle because I'll be 35 in a couple weeks and I've heard it's good for the eggies.
> 
> Ashley - post a pic of your test!

That is a good point! When I first started I just bought a normal cheap thermometer at Walmart and have not looked into getting the right one. I'm going to order one right now so that I can have it here as soon as AF arrives and is over. 

I totally understand the difficulty of getting a correct reading based on waking up in the middle of the night. I do the same thing. I'm either up cause my daughter stirs or because I have to pee five times in the middle of the night :dohh:

How long have you been trying?


----------



## hal423

This is cycle 2 trying for #2. I didn't temp last month - just used OPKs. I'm gonna get a bbt thermometer today too. 

AF still hasn't shown up today - just wanna get it out of the way and move on to cycle 3!


----------



## ashleyg

LiLi2 said:


> Eeeek, Ashley! Can't wait for pics!




hal423 said:


> Yay! Congrats Ashley!
> 
> My temp dropped today too Miracles and I am pretty sure AF will show up sometime today. Oh well!




MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Omg ya'll! I took a Wondfo this morning and I SEE A LINE! :happydance: It's still pretty faint that my camera barely even shows it BUT I see it in person! Omggggg. I hope this actually leads to it getting darker :D
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!! That's just the news I needed!! If it's already showing there is no way it won't get darker quick!! I can't wait to see a picture once they start showing up on camera as well! I'm so happy for you! I knew it was your month! :)
> 
> I know I'm out now, my temp. has dropped. This is the first month I've actually temp'd for an entire cycle so I am not real sure how this works but I know it's not a good thing when your temp drops close to AF time. At least it's a nicer let down than AF is though! When are you going to test again? Waiting until the morning?Click to expand...


Thanks ladies!! I'm so mad that I can't take a picture of it to show you all. I hope that tomorrow morning its a lot darker and I'll be able to post it on here :D 

Don't count yourself out ladies until :witch:


----------



## ashleyg

Alright ladies...tell me if you can kind of see something in this one?
 



Attached Files:







what?!.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkpassion

I see something!!! Fx'd this is the start of your bfp !!!!


----------



## ashleyg

I hope so! :happydance:


----------



## hal423

I think I see a line! Good luck!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Hal!


----------



## Domimom

I see something. I am going to test tomorrow morning. I was going to wait for AF to show but I will just try 1 test and if it's negative just wait.


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck Dom! My fingers are extra crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> This is cycle 2 trying for #2. I didn't temp last month - just used OPKs. I'm gonna get a bbt thermometer today too.
> 
> AF still hasn't shown up today - just wanna get it out of the way and move on to cycle 3!

I hear ya!! I've had my pre AF headache for three days now. Decent cramps off and on. It's like Ok get it, you're coming but do you have to torture me for days? Let's just get this show on the road and move on already. Ugh.


----------



## ashleyg

Not feeling so good about it this morning. Used FMU and cant find a line anywhere :(
 



Attached Files:







image1 (1).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3









image2 (1).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









image3 (1).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

Ashley, I went back and looked at all your opks and you had your darkest line on may 22nd so you probably actually o'd the 23rd or 24 meaning you would still only be 6-7 dpo... I know you want to count it from the digi but I personally would go off that super dark opk.. I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## vjimenez1104

pinkpassion said:


> Ashley, I went back and looked at all your opks and you had your darkest line on may 22nd so you probably actually o'd the 23rd or 24 meaning you would still only be 6-7 dpo... I know you want to count it from the digi but I personally would go off that super dark opk.. I have everything crossed for you!!!

I agree! I was just looking and remembered you had so many crazies OPK stay positive!!!!! Don't count yourself out until AF arrives 

On another note... I finally got my +OPK last night at midnight lol. Woke DH from sleep and got to BDing. Just took another one and it's super dark woohoo. Now for a few days marathon of BD and FX we catch this eggie. Last cycle we missed the egg by a day or so. This cycle SMEP ensured we gave it the best chance possible. Very excited


----------



## ashleyg

Lol pink thank you for looking! I was just going off the divi because that one actually went back to nthe gatibe. The sticks didn't. I still think the sticks were faulty or something haha.

I'm hoping on Monday I'll get a better positive. I'll be only 5ish days away from my period


----------



## ashleyg

Haha vj! I love that you woke your hubby up!


----------



## vjimenez1104

ashleyg said:


> Haha vj! I love that you woke your hubby up!



He really didn't mind it at all either lol. We have a really strong sex life so that's pretty normal for one of us to do a midnight session lol. And after showing him this morning's +OPK he is even more motivated. He really wants a baby now!  what's funny is hat I went to use his phone yesterday to make dinner reservations, and I saw a google he did about diets and things he could do to ensure he had the healthiest sperm. I thought it was sooo cute but I didn't let him know I saw it lol. He's not really the kind of guy to do that so it really solidifies to me the fact that he is 100%in for having a baby. I am more in love than ever now lol or maybe it's the O hormones making me feel that way


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is anyone else a bit scared of being pregnant again? I feel really guilty and selfish, but I hated pregnancy. I'm desperate for another child, but I am frightened of the 9 months leading up to it. I had really awful sickness last time and had to have weeks off work and take anti emetic meds. I am dreading that with a toddler to take care of. Then again I worry that I'm jinxing myself by feeling this way and so it'll never happen. :( and that scares me more! 

Little silly things keep putting me off like friends visiting in July and I'll never be able to hide it if I am pregnant by then as they're arranging a food and drink tour including a cider festival :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

AngelofTroy said:


> Is anyone else a bit scared of being pregnant again? I feel really guilty and selfish, but I hated pregnancy. I'm desperate for another child, but I am frightened of the 9 months leading up to it. I had really awful sickness last time and had to have weeks off work and take anti emetic meds. I am dreading that with a toddler to take care of. Then again I worry that I'm jinxing myself by feeling this way and so it'll never happen. :( and that scares me more!
> 
> Little silly things keep putting me off like friends visiting in July and I'll never be able to hide it if I am pregnant by then as they're arranging a food and drink tour including a cider festival :dohh:


YES!! I've been this way for so long! I'm finally getting a little better but I still worry so much. I had such an easy pregnancy and loved every minute of it with my daughter but I'm worried it will be opposite this time. After having her I'm down to weighing not very much and then for a while I got to where I was pretty sick, almost like bad morning sickness, and it was terrible. I was miserable and almost depressed because I felt just awful for not being able to take care of my baby like I should so I'm worried that getting pregnant again it will be that bad if not worse. It's so terrible of me but sometimes, like now for instance, I've had a hormone headache/migraine for three days waiting for AF to arrive and I occasionally feel myself being almost relieved like "oh okay well maybe it's better to give my body time to get better before I have another baby" but then I'm like wait what am I thinking, I want a sibling for my daughter so bad! I'm also so worried about delivering again :blush: I've said for the last few months, before we started trying, that I'm so ready for another baby right now I just wish someone would have it for me! :haha: And it makes me so sad because I was totally opposite from this the first time around :cry:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Not feeling so good about it this morning. Used FMU and cant find a line anywhere :(

I totally agree with the others, it is still possibly very early for you!! Give it time and we will be seeing pictures of a really good looking :bfp:!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks for the support ladies. I start getting period type cramping and a backache last night.kind of like AF is coming :( hope not.


----------



## AngelofTroy

MiraclesHappn said:



> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else a bit scared of being pregnant again? I feel really guilty and selfish, but I hated pregnancy. I'm desperate for another child, but I am frightened of the 9 months leading up to it. I had really awful sickness last time and had to have weeks off work and take anti emetic meds. I am dreading that with a toddler to take care of. Then again I worry that I'm jinxing myself by feeling this way and so it'll never happen. :( and that scares me more!
> 
> Little silly things keep putting me off like friends visiting in July and I'll never be able to hide it if I am pregnant by then as they're arranging a food and drink tour including a cider festival :dohh:
> 
> 
> YES!! I've been this way for so long! I'm finally getting a little better but I still worry so much. I had such an easy pregnancy and loved every minute of it with my daughter but I'm worried it will be opposite this time. After having her I'm down to weighing not very much and then for a while I got to where I was pretty sick, almost like bad morning sickness, and it was terrible. I was miserable and almost depressed because I felt just awful for not being able to take care of my baby like I should so I'm worried that getting pregnant again it will be that bad if not worse. It's so terrible of me but sometimes, like now for instance, I've had a hormone headache/migraine for three days waiting for AF to arrive and I occasionally feel myself being almost relieved like "oh okay well maybe it's better to give my body time to get better before I have another baby" but then I'm like wait what am I thinking, I want a sibling for my daughter so bad! I'm also so worried about delivering again :blush: I've said for the last few months, before we started trying, that I'm so ready for another baby right now I just wish someone would have it for me! :haha: And it makes me so sad because I was totally opposite from this the first time around :cry:Click to expand...

I am SO glad that I'm not the only one! I feel awful even thinking it because I want another baby so much. Our son was a complete surprise and in a way that was easier because I didn't have a chance to second guess whether or not it was the 'right time'. I thought it would be fun to plan a pregnancy but I'm not enjoying it at all!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. I start getting period type cramping and a backache last night.kind of like AF is coming :( hope not.

Cramping doesn't have to mean AF! Fingers crossed for you!! 



AngelofTroy said:


> I am SO glad that I'm not the only one! I feel awful even thinking it because I want another baby so much. Our son was a complete surprise and in a way that was easier because I didn't have a chance to second guess whether or not it was the 'right time'. I thought it would be fun to plan a pregnancy but I'm not enjoying it at all!

I feel terrible too but I think it's natural! Especially with the second kid. I planned with my daughter and thought it would be the same feelings the second time around but it's so different. I almost wish I would have just gotten pregnant without planning for a second baby so I wouldn't have so much time to think about it.


----------



## hal423

No one is out until AF shows!! Fingers crossed!

After my temp dip yesterday, I figured AF would show up but she still isn't here and my temp went back up this morning. I tested and BFN but have no idea what's going on! I'm 11dpo today....


----------



## ashleyg

Two more tests from this afternoon...still cant see anything :/
 



Attached Files:







p1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7









p2.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 2









p3.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 3









p4.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> No one is out until AF shows!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> After my temp dip yesterday, I figured AF would show up but she still isn't here and my temp went back up this morning. I tested and BFN but have no idea what's going on! I'm 11dpo today....

From everything I read the other day it sounds like you had an implantation dip!! :happydance: If so you probably wouldn't be able to see it on a test yet. Fx'd that's what happened!!


----------



## ashleyg

Tests from this morning...still nothing
 



Attached Files:







pg1.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4









pg2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









pg3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hal423

You're still very early Ashley! Don't give up hope!

I am 12dpo today and tested again since AF still not here. Anyone see anything? I darkened the pic a bit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Wow, I miss a day and a half and I'm SO far behind.. I read through the last two pages and I'm not caught up lol
So... I've been gone because this weekend has been crazy. DH put in an overtime shift and since it's been so hot DD and I have been down near water trying to keep cool and walking the pooches lots when it's cooler so they don't go stir crazy from being kept in with the AC all day.

Anyway,now for the good news. This morning I got my BFP!!!:happydance::kiss: and I'm terrified lol- all of a sudden I think is my body where I wanted it to be (health wise), will DD be okay when I'm at the hospital?!
what clued me in was my temp this morning of 36.87 but here are my symptoms...similar to last time with DD:

AWFUL sleeps...too hot 
Not craving a mother load of carbs like usual but rather healthy foods
(definitely ate more sweets than normal the last two nights lol)
Sore BBs
Mood swiiiiings
that is IT!!!

I'm sitting beside DH while DD sleeps and I'm just dying to tell him.. I've put baby donuts in a little bowl with the test underneath and I'm giving that to him with coffee and a little card once she wakes up.. I'll be checking back in to see some other BFP announcements:hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> Wow, I miss a day and a half and I'm SO far behind.. I read through the last two pages and I'm not caught up lol
> So... I've been gone because this weekend has been crazy. DH put in an overtime shift and since it's been so hot DD and I have been down near water trying to keep cool and walking the pooches lots when it's cooler so they don't go stir crazy from being kept in with the AC all day.
> 
> Anyway,now for the good news. This morning I got my BFP!!!:happydance::kiss: and I'm terrified lol- all of a sudden I think is my body where I wanted it to be (health wise), will DD be okay when I'm at the hospital?!
> what clued me in was my temp this morning of 36.87 but here are my symptoms...similar to last time with DD:
> 
> AWFUL sleeps...too hot
> Not craving a mother load of carbs like usual but rather healthy foods
> (definitely ate more sweets than normal the last two nights lol)
> Sore BBs
> Mood swiiiiings
> that is IT!!!
> 
> I'm sitting beside DH while DD sleeps and I'm just dying to tell him.. I've put baby donuts in a little bowl with the test underneath and I'm giving that to him with coffee and a little card once she wakes up.. I'll be checking back in to see some other BFP announcements:hugs:

Congratulations! That is awesome! So happy for you and wish you a perfectly wonderful 9 months ahead! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> You're still very early Ashley! Don't give up hope!
> 
> I am 12dpo today and tested again since AF still not here. Anyone see anything? I darkened the pic a bit

I think I might be able to! I really bet you start to see something based on your temps! Can't wait to see it! 

I agree, it's still early Ashley, don't get discouraged!


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> You're still very early Ashley! Don't give up hope!
> 
> I am 12dpo today and tested again since AF still not here. Anyone see anything? I darkened the pic a bit

I can see anything yet :(



FaithHopeLov3 said:


> Wow, I miss a day and a half and I'm SO far behind.. I read through the last two pages and I'm not caught up lol
> So... I've been gone because this weekend has been crazy. DH put in an overtime shift and since it's been so hot DD and I have been down near water trying to keep cool and walking the pooches lots when it's cooler so they don't go stir crazy from being kept in with the AC all day.
> 
> Anyway,now for the good news. This morning I got my BFP!!!:happydance::kiss: and I'm terrified lol- all of a sudden I think is my body where I wanted it to be (health wise), will DD be okay when I'm at the hospital?!
> what clued me in was my temp this morning of 36.87 but here are my symptoms...similar to last time with DD:
> 
> AWFUL sleeps...too hot
> Not craving a mother load of carbs like usual but rather healthy foods
> (definitely ate more sweets than normal the last two nights lol)
> Sore BBs
> Mood swiiiiings
> that is IT!!!
> 
> I'm sitting beside DH while DD sleeps and I'm just dying to tell him.. I've put baby donuts in a little bowl with the test underneath and I'm giving that to him with coffee and a little card once she wakes up.. I'll be checking back in to see some other BFP announcements:hugs:

Omg congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! Have you made your first doctor appt yet?


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I think I might be able to! I really bet you start to see something based on your temps! Can't wait to see it!
> 
> I agree, it's still early Ashley, don't get discouraged!

Thanks girly :) I'm hoping sometime this week I'll start to see something!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I hope you do!! AF got me last night (with the worst migraine that made me puke, nice to see you again :witch: ) I'm actually just glad it's here and my migraine is gone. I'm going to hang around and see what other good news comes from this board though! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Oh no! I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I'm actually really okay with it. After trying so long with my daughter I didn't have my hopes up at all so the let down was easy :) especially with my dropping temps and the migraine relief it brought. Just ready to start the process again!


----------



## ashleyg

I'm here for you next cycle!!:hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Anything?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hal423

I don't think I see anything in that one either but maybe tomorrow's test will have something!

I took another pic of mine after it dried. I think I see a little something or am I crazy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Anything?!

I can't see anything but maybe it's because it still looks kind of wet :shrug: Were you able to see anything in that one?? 



hal423 said:


> I don't think I see anything in that one either but maybe tomorrow's test will have something!
> 
> I took another pic of mine after it dried. I think I see a little something or am I crazy?

I see something!! At the top of where the test line should be, I see at least half of a line starting! If you had an implantation dip in temp just a day or two ago I bet that line will start to darken in a day or two!


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> You're still very early Ashley! Don't give up hope!
> 
> I am 12dpo today and tested again since AF still not here. Anyone see anything? I darkened the pic a bit
> 
> I can see anything yet :(
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLov3 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I miss a day and a half and I'm SO far behind.. I read through the last two pages and I'm not caught up lol
> So... I've been gone because this weekend has been crazy. DH put in an overtime shift and since it's been so hot DD and I have been down near water trying to keep cool and walking the pooches lots when it's cooler so they don't go stir crazy from being kept in with the AC all day.
> 
> Anyway,now for the good news. This morning I got my BFP!!!:happydance::kiss: and I'm terrified lol- all of a sudden I think is my body where I wanted it to be (health wise), will DD be okay when I'm at the hospital?!
> what clued me in was my temp this morning of 36.87 but here are my symptoms...similar to last time with DD:
> 
> AWFUL sleeps...too hot
> Not craving a mother load of carbs like usual but rather healthy foods
> (definitely ate more sweets than normal the last two nights lol)
> Sore BBs
> Mood swiiiiings
> that is IT!!!
> 
> I'm sitting beside DH while DD sleeps and I'm just dying to tell him.. I've put baby donuts in a little bowl with the test underneath and I'm giving that to him with coffee and a little card once she wakes up.. I'll be checking back in to see some other BFP announcements:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg congratulations!! I'm so happy for you! Have you made your first doctor appt yet?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I'm still watching posts so I can see your BFP ...any day now!:hugs:
How are you feeling?? Forgive me if I'm making you repeat, but it is tough to go back and hunt down responses...what was your temp this morning?? any new symptoms?:happydance:

No doc appt yet! I'll call them first thing Monday morning...sucky thing is I have to drive an hour and a half to see him. There is a huge doc shortage here and our small town is no exception lol. I'm concerned because of my hypothyroidism.. I will obsess until I get my blood work done tomorrow (i have a tsh standing order thankfully) and hopefully I'll be able to get in right away to see him.


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> I don't think I see anything in that one either but maybe tomorrow's test will have something!
> 
> I took another pic of mine after it dried. I think I see a little something or am I crazy?

I see that one!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I can't see anything but maybe it's because it still looks kind of wet :shrug: Were you able to see anything in that one??!

I can't see anything on that one. Took one of zeal arts 88cent tests and still bfn :(


----------



## ashleyg

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> Thank you!!! I'm still watching posts so I can see your BFP ...any day now!:hugs:
> How are you feeling?? Forgive me if I'm making you repeat, but it is tough to go back and hunt down responses...what was your temp this morning?? any new symptoms?:happydance:
> 
> No doc appt yet! I'll call them first thing Monday morning...sucky thing is I have to drive an hour and a half to see him. There is a huge doc shortage here and our small town is no exception lol. I'm concerned because of my hypothyroidism.. I will obsess until I get my blood work done tomorrow (i have a tsh standing order thankfully) and hopefully I'll be able to get in right away to see him.

Aw thanks so much girl:hugs: I hope I see something soon. It's awful just waiting! 

I feel just really tired and have been having more mood swings lol! I know that it can't be my period because it's too far for me to be feeling any PMS. Usually I'm not ever this tired either before AF. Just weird feeling all this and not getting a positive test! I don't temp so I honestly have no idea haha. I'm just going by my other symptoms 

I hope you're able to be seen soon! But I'm sure everything will be fine :D be sure you update when you go!


----------



## ashleyg

Still negative :(
 



Attached Files:







n1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2









n2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









n3.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi ladies, may i join you all?

this is my first official cycle ttc #2.

opks are on their way. i'm also temping. probably going to do the ferning microscope as well.


would love some buddies. i'm excited and slightly nervous.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> Still negative :(

Ugh... that's frustrating!!!!
Well, you're still feeling really tired and that can be a sign. It can be really discouraging to see those negatives though. 
I have to say that feeling HOT is my biggest symptom (along with tearfulness)

hang in there:hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Today's FREE
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ashleyg

But the others are still completely negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashleyg

mommyxofxone said:


> :wave: hi ladies, may i join you all?
> 
> this is my first official cycle ttc #2.
> 
> opks are on their way. i'm also temping. probably going to do the ferning microscope as well.
> 
> 
> would love some buddies. i'm excited and slightly nervous.

Welcome! What is the ferning microscope?? 



FaithHopeLov3 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Still negative :(
> 
> Ugh... that's frustrating!!!!
> Well, you're still feeling really tired and that can be a sign. It can be really discouraging to see those negatives though.
> I have to say that feeling HOT is my biggest symptom (along with tearfulness)
> 
> hang in there:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) it's just frustrating not seeing that positive yet


----------



## hal423

Welcome mommyxofxone!

Ashley I know the frustration of the constant BFNs! Every time I test I just know I'm gonna see a line pop up any minute and then I get so mad when it stays white. You still have plenty of time though!

Miracle - AF finally came for me this morning too so we can start the next cycle together!
I'm kinda happy because at least I know my luteal phase is long enough now. I was a little worried before because it was only about 10 days and I took prenatals and vitamin C this time and it increased to 13 days :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Welcome mommyxofxone!
> 
> Ashley I know the frustration of the constant BFNs! Every time I test I just know I'm gonna see a line pop up any minute and then I get so mad when it stays white. You still have plenty of time though!
> 
> Miracle - AF finally came for me this morning too so we can start the next cycle together!
> I'm kinda happy because at least I know my luteal phase is long enough now. I was a little worried before because it was only about 10 days and I took prenatals and vitamin C this time and it increased to 13 days :)

Aw bummer! I really thought your temp dip was a good sign!! But good for you! That's so awesome that you were able to increase your LP!! I can't tell if my AF is going to be pretty short this month or what :shrug: It has already seemed to slow down quite a bit and it hasn't been long at all. They've been shorter ever since I had my daughter but not this short. How long does the :witch: usually hang around for you?


----------



## ashleyg

I totally forgot to post my newest test here 

Do you all see it too?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

And one of the other ladies in another thread tweaked it for me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. Good to be trying again. 

The ferning microscope is this awesome little unit I ordered, that's just that- a microscope. It's tiny- and you test in the am before you eat or drink. 

It takes one tiny pinpoint of spit (lol ) and then like five minutes when it's dry you look through and if there's a pattern that looks like a fern it means you're ovulating :)


----------



## hal423

Miracles - usually I have AF pretty heavy for 2 days then medium for one day and then it's gone. Before I had my daughter my cycles were all over the place - some times I would go 3-4 months without AF. But since I had her they've been like clockwork with short LPs. 

Ashley I do see something but the tweak makes the line look a little slanted? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## pinkpassion

I see something too ashley but is it slanted in real life or just the angle of the test? I'm looking forward to more tests!!!


----------



## ashleyg

In real life it's straight! Lol. I think the arrows are crooked and I tilted the test so it makes it look weird :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see the same slant lol!


----------



## daniyaaq

So tested today, and I see a faint...will test again Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







20150602_092302.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

It's not in person haha


----------



## ashleyg

daniyaaq said:


> So tested today, and I see a faint...will test again Thursday.

:happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see it i see it!


----------



## faithforbaby

daniyaaq said:


> So tested today, and I see a faint...will test again Thursday.

Totally BFP!! Congrats!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

daniyaaq said:


> So tested today, and I see a faint...will test again Thursday.

Agree with everyone else, that is absolutely a :bfp:!! Super huge congrats your way!!! :D


----------



## hal423

Woo hoo! Congrats dani!!


----------



## ashleyg

Loooove all these BF's ladies :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone else finding actually :sex: difficult with another child in the house?! I swear our son just seems to know that something is different, normally we have a half decent sex life but twice in the last few days he's woken up at just the wrong time! Ahhh!


----------



## maria86

I also got the :bfp: this month!! :wohoo:!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

maria that's awesome!!!!!! congrats!!!!! h&h 9 months!

angel no actually thank goodness my dd sleeps like a rock!!! We lock the door though just in case.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> I totally forgot to post my newest test here
> 
> Do you all see it too?!?!?

I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

daniyaaq said:


> So tested today, and I see a faint...will test again Thursday.

Congrats!!!:kiss:


----------



## ashleyg

I think I am just going to wait for AF to show up...
this mornings test:
 



Attached Files:







nope1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10









last .jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hal423

Congrats to all the BFPs! So exciting!

You still have time Ashley - when is AF due?


----------



## ashleyg

Thank hal. I dont really know when AF is due. Anytime from 6-9 I would guess...but it could be longer since I'm still irregulrar

I also took an OPK just to see...and it's postive???
 



Attached Files:







still.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MamaBird

Wow!!! I missed a few days and so many updates!!!
First off congrats to the ladies who got their BFP!!:happydance:
Second, sorry to all the ladies who had the :witch: show up :(
And Ashley... Gosh I'm so so frustrated for you! Come on BFP SHOW UP!!! Or AF so at least you'll know :/

Well for me AF is due in a couple of days and then it will officially be our first cycle trying for baby #2. I feel like I'm somewhat getting cold feet. :cry: I was super excited to start TTC and now the longer I wait the more uncertain I get. Kinda feeling like the other ladies who said they felt guilty because pregnancy worried them.
My first pregnancy was perfect up until 38 weeks where my water started randomly trickling and thenthey made me go in for induction and I spend 5 days in hospital, 2 days in labour. It sucked! 
Also kinda worried about how a new baby will change our family dynamic since our girl is almost 5 now and we get a bit more "freedom". <- that sounds super selfish...
Anyway that's where I'm at.


----------



## LiLi2

Not selfish at all, mamabird. My son is only 12 months, but we have such a good routine going that it worries me to TTC. We tried last month and when AF showed, I got cold feet about this month. I'm now CD 8 and not even sure we are going to try this month. We are so on the fence again. I've been offered a temporary "job" of training and working someone's horse, which I can't do while pregnant. Riding is such a huge part of who I am that I think I'm going to take the opportunity, even if that means putting off TTC for a few months. I also may start watching a baby in my home, so there is that too. Funny how things can change in just a couple weeks time.


----------



## ashleyg

MamaBird said:


> Wow!!! I missed a few days and so many updates!!!
> First off congrats to the ladies who got their BFP!!:happydance:
> Second, sorry to all the ladies who had the :witch: show up :(
> And Ashley... Gosh I'm so so frustrated for you! Come on BFP SHOW UP!!! Or AF so at least you'll know :/
> 
> Well for me AF is due in a couple of days and then it will officially be our first cycle trying for baby #2. I feel like I'm somewhat getting cold feet. :cry: I was super excited to start TTC and now the longer I wait the more uncertain I get. Kinda feeling like the other ladies who said they felt guilty because pregnancy worried them.
> My first pregnancy was perfect up until 38 weeks where my water started randomly trickling and thenthey made me go in for induction and I spend 5 days in hospital, 2 days in labour. It sucked!
> Also kinda worried about how a new baby will change our family dynamic since our girl is almost 5 now and we get a bit more "freedom". <- that sounds super selfish...
> Anyway that's where I'm at.

Thanks Mamabird...I hope something happens in the next fews days. I am losing my patience waiting around!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley i think i read somewhere that the hormone is present that makes the opks darker- like throughout your cycle? so it really doesn't mean anything unfortunately.


----------



## ashleyg

mommyofone, yeah I figured lol. But idk I've read so many things about it too. It could mean pregnancy but it could also mean AF is on the way...so I'm just waiting now I guess.


----------



## daniyaaq

Have you tried the digis Ashleg. I tried my opks at around 4DPO and they were all stark white then from 8DPO they became dark, im guessing that indicated the pregnancy.


----------



## ashleyg

I dida few CB digi OPKs. It was all negative digis but positive test strips for a while then finally got my postive digi and a positive OPK at the same time. That was May 21. But then for like a week after that, my OPKs were STILL super dark...and I think pinkpassion said that she thought my darkest OPK was on May 22. So I don't know how many dpo I really am or if I even actually ovulated this cycle. 

I read somewhere that if you have a long surge (which I'm guessing I did since I had almost a week of straight dark positive OPKs) that it could make it HARDER to conceive? Or that you possibly didn't ovulate? That makes me so nervous to think about..


----------



## ashleyg

DH and I dtd everyday during the week of my positive OPKs and even before I started using the OPK test strips. So if I dont get a positive test this cycle, I am going to be really confused..


----------



## ashleyg

So I'm obviously I'm a POAS addict and couldnt even hold out for more than a half a day lol! But anyways I decided to take an OPK and a Wondfo..

Wondfo I think shows a light line and OPK isnt a positive any longer...can anyone else see a line on the Wondfo or am I nuts?
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 10









image2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 7









image3.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

I see it!!! Just make sure you dip your hcg test before your opk and that they never touch, otherwise it will give you a false positive hcg test!!! 
Can't wait for this mornings tests!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow i didn't know that about the tests and the dipping and touching. i've never done it, but it's good info to know!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yep, it's annoying ... a lady I follow had it happen. Last month and it was really sad... and I've seen it happen multiple times to people in the years I've been on here!!!


----------



## MamaBird

I definitely see the line on that OPK!!!! Can't wait to see this morning's test!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks pink! I read about that somewhere.

Here is this mornings FRER....it's still super light. In person I think there is a pretty light pink line...but I'm not going to get too excited since it's still hardly even noticeable.
 



Attached Files:







LLqcPEY.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ashleyg

Here is the inverted pic as well.
 



Attached Files:







633bbfba9f82485018315812e8f995b2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry hun i don't see it, but that doesn't mean a darn thing. i know thta in person it's different than a photo.


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies - can I join you all? For now I'll just be a cheerleader but we'll be back on the TTC train in July.

I have a daughter who is 3.5, and we have suffered two losses since November. So now we are waiting until July 10 to do some testing with our doc and see what we can find out. More info in my journal in case anyone is curious.

Read back a little bit in this thread, congrats to the bfps!!! I love seeing all of them, gives me hope and helps me hold out until we can try again. Ashley I hope this is your month!


----------



## ashleyg

Peed on another FRER..

cant tell if its an indent or if the line is pink. It's so light
 



Attached Files:







pink?.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ashleyg

coucou11 said:


> Hi ladies - can I join you all? For now I'll just be a cheerleader but we'll be back on the TTC train in July.
> 
> I have a daughter who is 3.5, and we have suffered two losses since November. So now we are waiting until July 10 to do some testing with our doc and see what we can find out. More info in my journal in case anyone is curious.
> 
> Read back a little bit in this thread, congrats to the bfps!!! I love seeing all of them, gives me hope and helps me hold out until we can try again. Ashley I hope this is your month!

Of course feel free to follow! And thank you :) I hope it's my month too lol. 

I'm sorry about your losses :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

coucou11 said:


> Hi ladies - can I join you all? For now I'll just be a cheerleader but we'll be back on the TTC train in July.
> 
> I have a daughter who is 3.5, and we have suffered two losses since November. So now we are waiting until July 10 to do some testing with our doc and see what we can find out. More info in my journal in case anyone is curious.
> 
> Read back a little bit in this thread, congrats to the bfps!!! I love seeing all of them, gives me hope and helps me hold out until we can try again. Ashley I hope this is your month!


welcome hun!! glad to have you. sorry about your losses :(



ashleyg said:


> Peed on another FRER..
> 
> cant tell if its an indent or if the line is pink. It's so light

aw hun i still don't see anything. hold of a day and test the next. what dpo are you again?





afm: opks came yesterday, and now just waiting to finish up :witch: so i can start planning out my opk poas! ttc sucks. lol


----------



## LiLi2

(Im)patiently waiting for this morning's test, Ashley!


----------



## ashleyg

Not even close to positive. I am probably going to stop testing and just wait for af to show up.
 



Attached Files:







out.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## coucou11

Oh no, so sorry Ashley! Maybe it's still too early? 

Mommyxo I agree all the planning is so frustrating! It takes a lot of mental and emotional energy.


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies I have a question!!!
I was rereading my other thread and looking back at my positive OPKs...I got a Positive OPK AND Digi on May 21....but I got my *darkest* positive test strip (like test line was waaaaay darker than the control) on May 24 and 25. Then I think the test was negative the next day...Would you go off of the digi or the test strip on May 25? If I go off the strip I'd be about 10/11 DPO today...


----------



## LiLi2

I'd go off the strip, personally. Since it was negative the following day, I'd imagine that is when you actually ovulated.


----------



## pinkpassion

I would count the day it was negative as O day making you really only 9dpo, plenty of time to get a bfp


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. I'll see if I can find both of the pictures just to see. 

It just feels weird that I would only be like 9 or 10 dpo and my period is supposed to be here in a few days


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so here they are...May 21 & May 25
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









pos2.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

And I think you said it Pink in another thread....the cramps yesterday could have been implantation cramping. Which would make sense if I did actually O on the 25th.


----------



## pinkpassion

^yep!!


----------



## ashleyg

Oh lord. After all this confusion I better get a positive ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i would never go by clearblue. those tests have said some pretty whacky things for people i know personally and on the site. I never use them.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! My DD just turned 2 in May & we are trying for #2 also! Would love to join in on the fun with you all! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ashleyg

mommyofone, really? I've always thought they were supposed to be a good brand lol. I guess I'll just count myself as like 9/10DPO today then since I'll go off of the May 25th one. 

Welcome BellaRosa!! :)


----------



## Domimom

In shock!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ashleyg

Yay!! Congrats Dom!!


----------



## Domimom

Thank you! For sure thought I was going to see another 1 line, I also just took the digital FRER and it said YES!


----------



## ashleyg

Yay!! :happydance: how many DPO??


----------



## Domimom

Here is the other test, it is hard to see the first one in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







pg 2.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> Yay!! :happydance: how many DPO??

I'm not sure, my last period was May 10th and I had positive OPK on May 23rd.


----------



## ashleyg

We are super similar! lol. Last period was May 9 and positive OPK was May 25 :D


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> We are super similar! lol. Last period was May 9 and positive OPK was May 25 :D

Did you test?


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah all negative so far :/ not having much hope


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> Yeah all negative so far :/ not having much hope

Don't give up! We have been trying since October and every month nothing, was not expecting to see anything so very surprised, hoping everything goes good, I am older, 36 so I worry a little.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks! I'm hoping this is our month. I got some bad cramping yesterday that only lasted for a few hours...but I felt pressure in my back and stomach all day. But today I've felt fine all day! 

From everything I'm reading it sounds like implantation cramping...so I'm hoping that I'll get a positive within the next few days. Af is due Saturday or later so I guess I'm still in the game :/


----------



## Domimom

I had cramping yesterday so thought I would for sure start my period today or tomorrow.


----------



## ashleyg

I hope it's a good sign for me too


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashleyg said:


> mommyofone, really? I've always thought they were supposed to be a good brand lol. I guess I'll just count myself as like 9/10DPO today then since I'll go off of the May 25th one.
> 
> Welcome BellaRosa!! :)

They definitely are supposed to be a good brand, but i've heard of a lot of ladies not being able to get a good O date, and then for pregnancy too i've known ladies where it said they weren't pg and every other test said they were. they're not as sensitive as the frers and cheapies it seems. funny, we pay out the nose for these tests and they aren't right!





Domimom said:


> In shock!

congrats!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

welcome bella!


----------



## ashleyg

Well still negative test today...just waiting for AF to show up


----------



## pinkpassion

Sorry ashley!!! But if implantation happened the day before you may not get a test until tomorrow or the next day!!


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Dom!!! Wonderful news! 

Ashley it definitely could still be too early - looking back at my positives I never even got a faint before 12DPO, so it could just be that your hcg doesn't rise as quickly. You're not out until you're out!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies. But I couldnt help but test anyways :haha:

Got this within the time limit...
 



Attached Files:







b1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 22









b2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15









b3.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pinkpassion

O yeah!!! See there, that may very well be the start of your bfp !!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

I know it's a blue dye so I dont want to get too excited.

But.... :wohoo:


----------



## pinkpassion

Honestly if it came up instantly and it's nice and thick... I would get excited too!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Ahhhhhhh I knooooow! But I always hear the sad stories of false BFP's with these tests so I'm trying not to get my hopes way up. 

But it def came up instantly and nice and thick. So maybe this is it?


----------



## Lizzy21

Hi. I'm new to this but here's my question I had my period 2 weeks ago on May 11th, 2015 it last about 6 days, since then I have been having unprotected sex some days my bf would ejaculate inside me and other times he would pull out, then on May 31st, 2015 I went to the restroom because I felt or what I though was discharge but onstead it was a spot of dark brown blood I wiped and there was just very light creamy brown and that was it; could it be implantation bleeding? My period is set to start June 8th, 2014. since then my breast have been tingly for 2 days I checked and colostrum came out, I have a 2 year old daughter and stopped breast feeding her 1 2 months ago. I've been feeling light headed and been having yellow creamy discharge, I was bloated for awhile up until the 3 of June when my belly went flat, although when I lay down I can feel a lump on the left side of my stomach. i took a pregnancy test today like 25 minutes ago and it was negative.. Could I still be pregnant and just tested too soon? I took it with the first response pregnancy test, my period is due in 3 days, so could it have been soon or am I not pregnant?:cry:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Ashley!!!!! Looking good Hun!!! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## ashleyg

Hah, so I just looked back through my pictures of my first test I took when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. 

Top is my daughters test and bottom is todays test :baby:
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Bella!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

&#128077;&#128077; looks identical!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashleyg said:


> Ahhhhhhh I knooooow! But I always hear the sad stories of false BFP's with these tests so I'm trying not to get my hopes way up.
> 
> But it def came up instantly and nice and thick. So maybe this is it?

Are you testing again in the am ashley?



afm- cd 6. i've got nothing.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Bella! 

Mommyofone, yeah I will try to test with a FRER. hopefully this wasn't a false positive!


----------



## ashleyg

Ugh...I'm so nervous to test tomorrow morning. I've been having low backache all day and I'm worried that it's just AF on her way :( I'm just so convinced I'm not going to see a positive line on the FRER after hearing all the warnings of false positive blue dye tests :/


----------



## daniyaaq

Test Ashley, I'm so nervous and anxious to see


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, if they were that bad, all blue due tests would be off the market. You got a BFP on a blue dye with your DD. This won't be any different!

I totally get where you're coming from though.... With my DD, I got my BFP on a FRER & refused to do any further testing bc I had the same fear &#128514;


----------



## ashleyg

I'm seriously crying right now. I don't understand
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## ashleyg

Also dipped these....think I see a shadow maybe?
 



Attached Files:







negative.jpeg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8









UvKLWiN.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, when I blow up your FRER test (I'm on my iphone) I can see a very slight pink line! May be just my phone, but I swear I see something there!


----------



## ashleyg

I thought I saw something too and a few ladies on another thread say they see something...but I'm just not trusting it. I feel like I implanted on wednesday because I only had one day of cramping...wouldnt a test show up by now if I was pregnant?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ashley can take (From what i read) almost another WEEK after implantation for your test to show positive. Like 5-6 days. so if that's true, would be too early still.


As for the blue dye, I had the same thing happened. Two blue dye tests (looked exactly like yours) and negative pink dye tests. After that, i never did a blue dye again. Af showed up. 

I just don't trust them. 


I hope that's not the case for you though hun. but personally i wouldn't buy them again!


----------



## coucou11

I feel like I can see a shadow on the ICs - not on the FRER but the lighting is bad there and they always seem to show up later (for me at least). When the line shows up depends a lot on how fast your hcg rises - do you remember when you got a positive with your daughter? Could be a couple more days for sure. 

Backache is always the first sign of AF for me too so I absolutely hate them!!!


----------



## ashleyg

mommyxofxone said:


> Ashley can take (From what i read) almost another WEEK after implantation for your test to show positive. Like 5-6 days. so if that's true, would be too early still.
> 
> 
> As for the blue dye, I had the same thing happened. Two blue dye tests (looked exactly like yours) and negative pink dye tests. After that, i never did a blue dye again. Af showed up.
> 
> I just don't trust them.
> 
> 
> I hope that's not the case for you though hun. but personally i wouldn't buy them again!

Thanks. Yeah I'll test maybe tomorrow or on Monday...it's just so frustrating :/



coucou11 said:


> I feel like I can see a shadow on the ICs - not on the FRER but the lighting is bad there and they always seem to show up later (for me at least). When the line shows up depends a lot on how fast your hcg rises - do you remember when you got a positive with your daughter? Could be a couple more days for sure.
> 
> Backache is always the first sign of AF for me too so I absolutely hate them!!!

I never get a backache this long before AF though so I have no idea whats going on...I keep waiting for it to start but nothing...and the hpts all show nothing too...so I'm confused

We werent trying for my daughter but I know I got a positive like a week before my period was due


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley - I got my BFP at 10 DPO which was CD22 with my DD. I checked back at my chart for cramping & an "implantation dip" & got them at 5-6 DPO last time. If I really did implant at 5 DPO, and got my BFP at 10 DPO, and if you're like me, you would get your BFP on Monday. 

Wow, that was random logic, but it makes sense in my mind!!! Lol. Bottom line - retest Monday! Personally, I still think you're pregnant!!

AFM, if I O'd on CD 12 (like I think I did, although FF doesn't seem to agree) I may have just gotten my "implantation dip" this morning. I had cramping yesterday. Which is just like when I conceived my DD. FX! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ashleyg

Lol thanks Bella. Thats what my husband says too. If I did implant on Wednesday I guess it makes sense that it wouldnt show up just yet....so we'll see. Plus all these random cramps and pinches I've been getting arent what usually happens before AF so I hoping it's a bfp


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: ashley


----------



## ashleyg

Af showed up this morning


----------



## rebecca822

ashleyg said:


> Af showed up this morning

Hey I was catching up and hoping it would be your lucky month! Sorry to hear :(


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies


----------



## hal423

Aw, sorry to hear that Ashley! Fingers crossed that this month will be it for both of us!


----------



## Domimom

​


ashleyg said:


> Af showed up this morning

So sorry, I know how disappointing it is. Even thought I got a BFP now I am so worried about everything going good and not having a M/C. Trying to just relax but it's hard!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you hal & Dom.

I'll be trying a few different things this cycle and hopefully will see a positive test this month


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm so sorry ashley!!! I have everything crossed for you this cycle!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Pink :)


----------



## hannahjex

Can I join in here too? I have a 2 yr old (nearly 3) DD and have been trying for number 2 since March. This cycle AF is now officially a day late, had a faint line this morning but it took longer than the time limit to appear so testing again tomorrow.

So sorry again Ashley :( xx


----------



## pinkpassion

Hannah welcome!!! Post pics of your test if you can, we all like to gawk at tesystem :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashleyg said:


> Af showed up this morning

oh hun i'm sorry :(




hannahjex said:


> Can I join in here too? I have a 2 yr old (nearly 3) DD and have been trying for number 2 since March. This cycle AF is now officially a day late, had a faint line this morning but it took longer than the time limit to appear so testing again tomorrow.
> 
> So sorry again Ashley :( xx

:waves: hi hun!




afm :witch: is on her way out and cd8, i can start opks in 6 days :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, I'm so sorry to hear about AF &#128542; Thought for sure you were!! :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry I have been MIA!! We have lots of illnesses and things going round our household. Congrats to the bfp's!!

Sorry Ashley I had my fingers crossed for you, good luck for this cycle! 

So I'm cd19 and I got this opk today. I don't think its quite positive but very almost what do you think?? 

If I ovulate before cd21 I will be over the moon cus then my LP would be a good length!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinkpassion

Very close but not quite positive !!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

emmy not quite there yet!!! soon!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Almost!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you! I will keep testing morning and evening till I hopefully get a positive opk!


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies- can I join you? DH and I decided over the weekend to start ttc. I got a near positive OPK this morning and expect I will be getting my positive this afternoon. 

We have a DS that is 11 months old. I plan to test on June 20th. That should be roughly 10-11 dpo. That is when I got my bfp with DS so that is when I will start.


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome Krissie! We both have a really little one! My daughter is 9 months tomorrow :D


----------



## rebecca822

I've been following this thread off and on. We're up to 7th mth TTC #2.

Only 6DPO and im getting so anxious! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## krissie328

ashleyg said:


> Welcome Krissie! We both have a really little one! My daughter is 9 months tomorrow :D

Yes! I remember seeing you in the pregnancy forums just behind me. I also remember pinkpassion also. :haha: It is funny how some of us cycle in groups.


----------



## ashleyg

rebecca822 said:


> I've been following this thread off and on. We're up to 7th mth TTC #2.
> 
> Only 6DPO and im getting so anxious! Fingers crossed for all of us!

Good luck this cycle!!



krissie328 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Krissie! We both have a really little one! My daughter is 9 months tomorrow :D
> 
> Yes! I remember seeing you in the pregnancy forums just behind me. I also remember pinkpassion also. :haha: It is funny how some of us cycle in groups.Click to expand...

Haha really?! A lot of people told me they remember me from the pregnancy boards lol! Hopefully both of us can join them again soon!


----------



## coucou11

So sorry about AF Ashley! Good luck for this cycle!

Rebecca Fx for you!

Anyone else waiting to test?


----------



## hannahjex

:happydance:

This is my FRER - not even FMU, I did it after I got home from work! Can't quite believe it, I was sure I was out this cycle from all the cramping I'm having - I had exactly the same with my daughter but still didn't believe it and kept running to the loo at work convinced AF was here.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150608-WA0023.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## krissie328

hannahjex said:


> :happydance:
> 
> This is my FRER - not even FMU, I did it after I got home from work! Can't quite believe it, I was sure I was out this cycle from all the cramping I'm having - I had exactly the same with my daughter but still didn't believe it and kept running to the loo at work convinced AF was here.

Congrats hun! That is super strong. :happydance:


----------



## rebecca822

hannahjex said:


> :happydance:
> 
> This is my FRER - not even FMU, I did it after I got home from work! Can't quite believe it, I was sure I was out this cycle from all the cramping I'm having - I had exactly the same with my daughter but still didn't believe it and kept running to the loo at work convinced AF was here.

Congrats!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Hannah!!!! Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## hannahjex

rebecca822 said:


> Congrats!!! How many DPO are you?

Thanks everyone. I'm actually 16dpo now but was getting BFNs and then very very faint lines that only showed up outside the time limit until now x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hannah that's amazing!!! congrats!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

ashleyg said:


> Af showed up this morning

I know I'm a few days behind, but as promised I was watching and hoping!
So sorry to hear she reared her ugly head this time around, but I hope you get your BFP next cycle:hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girly :hugs:


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Hannah!

Weird cycle for me so far, I guess that is to be expected after MC. I usually ovulate on CD16 and I am at CD20 and no sign so far - although I haven't been using opks or checking CM really, just temping. I actually want it to be as delayed as possible so that hopefully I won't miss two ovulations before my doctor's appointment in early July.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## krissie328

Eh, so I am fairly certain I ovulated today. However, when I checked CM earlier I had a bit of pink, now it has turned pretty red. I am on CD 24 and I have no idea what is going on with my body. I definitely have EWCM but now it is tinged with red and seems to getting heavier like my period is trying to start. I have some progesterone cream at home I plan to start tonight if it doesn't get worse to see if it will stop. At first I thought it was from dtd this morning but not this much. :cry:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh dear, a tummy bug has hit our house! Does illness affect my chances of conceiving? So far I'm well but probably only a matter of time... :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Hannah!

I have done a test 3 times a day since that almost positive opk and they havn't turned positive. In fact they have got lighter this evening!? Now I don't know what's going on.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> Eh, so I am fairly certain I ovulated today. However, when I checked CM earlier I had a bit of pink, now it has turned pretty red. I am on CD 24 and I have no idea what is going on with my body. I definitely have EWCM but now it is tinged with red and seems to getting heavier like my period is trying to start. I have some progesterone cream at home I plan to start tonight if it doesn't get worse to see if it will stop. At first I thought it was from dtd this morning but not this much. :cry:

:hugs: That sounds really weird?!? I don't even know what to tell you. Are you charting??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AngelofTroy said:


> Oh dear, a tummy bug has hit our house! Does illness affect my chances of conceiving? So far I'm well but probably only a matter of time... :(

FX that you don't get it!!! I doubt it would affect your chances of conceiving though... as long as you can still BD!


----------



## rebecca822

AngelofTroy said:


> Oh dear, a tummy bug has hit our house! Does illness affect my chances of conceiving? So far I'm well but probably only a matter of time... :(

Oh no! I had a bug in Decmber it was so bad I thought I was going to die! Hopefully just a short 24 hour thing


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :hugs: That sounds really weird?!? I don't even know what to tell you. Are you charting??

No, we impulsively decided to start ttc over the weekend. We had both been talking about but finally made the decision to just do it. It took a long time ttc to get DS and we don't want a large age gap. I have PCOS and he has low motility so we figured the odds are against us anyways. 

I am still having some bleeding, its back to a pink with a little brown. I read some on ovulation bleeding so I don't know if that could be it or not. It seems like it was quite a bit. I have also had some on and off cramps. So I think I will just start with the progesterone and go from there. :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Well it turns out that it was the :witch:. I was on cycle day 24 and had a blaring positive opk last night. So I don't know what is going on with it. But I guess it is a fresh start. Hopefully this cycle won't be so weird.


----------



## rebecca822

Today is 8DPO. I am not doing well with the wait. How's everyone else?


----------



## AngelofTroy

:wave: 
4dpo here, I'm filling my tww up with fun things that'll be harder with a baby, like I'm going out with a friend twice next week as I'll lay low socially if I do get my bfp on 21st, so it's nice to meet up with people before.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - its been fun catching up on the thread. I have been MIA because of a few reasons.
Congrats on the BFP's in here! That is very exciting!

AFM - we are ttc our 2nd and have been trying since Aug 2014, so going on a year almost. Son turns 3 in July. 
I dont think we have a chance at conception this month b/c dh is out of town during my entire fertile month. So, if we did manage it, I would have o'd earlier than normal. So, I'm totally expecting to see af at the end of the month (due June 24) and then really hoping July will our month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lucky ladies in the tww. i'm not even at O yet lol

Hopeful for you kozmik!


----------



## vjimenez1104

10 DPO broke down and tested early got :bfn: on wondfo but i'm feeling out this cycle... got extremely sore BB's - typical AF symptom for me and not for my 1st pregnancy.... feeling very much like PMS... I really thought this was my cycle... we dtd EOD then every day during O....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rebecca822 said:


> Today is 8DPO. I am not doing well with the wait. How's everyone else?


Same! 9 DPO here! Ugh... The waiting sucks! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ashleyg

kirssie - I'm so sorry :hugs: next cycle!!

Kozmik - I'm sorry that's its been hard to conceive. I hope that this year is the year for you! 

vj - you're still early!


----------



## ashleyg

As for me! - Tomorrow I will be on CD 5 and I'm hoping that AF will end Friday. Usually my cycles are around 6 days. I'm going to start my OPKs on Saturday and my fingers are crossed that the SMEP, my prenatals, and Preseed all will help this cycle! 

I've been having a really good feeling about it though unlike last month where I kind of just knew I wouldn't get a positive...so I'm hoping that my gut is right this month!


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies!

Can I join also!?

I had my implant out on 5th June so waiting to see whether AF shows up or not as I haven't had a period since I had it put it so have no idea when I might ovulate! 

Hoping I ovulated straight away. Wishful thinking but hey like to look to the positives!

X


----------



## mommyxofxone

:waves: hi starting out! :) 

Ashley i hope this is your month, and jeez cd 5 already! i must've lost some days somewhere lol!

afm : cd 11 and i start opks in two days. I also got more partial ferning today, they're looking really good :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

So.. I posted this in a separate thread but I didn't have any replies, maybe you girls can help me? 


My cycles were always 27 or 28 days long before I had my little boy, then I've been on bcp for a while and came off in April. The last cycle was 26 days, so FF app predicted I would O on CD12... and even if this was a 28 day cycle I'd have ovulated on CD14 wouldn't I? 

Well it's CD17 now and I had ewcm this morning, I don't normally take note, but doesn't that mean I'm yet to O at all? I'm so confused. :sex: this morning just in case!


----------



## pinkpassion

I would say you haven't o'd yet if it's true ewcm .. I would bd just in case!!! If you don't track temps then those apps can only predict based on number of days in a cycle and nothing else, it doesn't take into account a possible short lp or anything because it has no way of knowing .. good luck I hope you catch that eggie or already caught it!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

pinkpassion said:


> I would say you haven't o'd yet if it's true ewcm .. I would bd just in case!!! If you don't track temps then those apps can only predict based on number of days in a cycle and nothing else, it doesn't take into account a possible short lp or anything because it has no way of knowing .. good luck I hope you catch that eggie or already caught it!!!

Thank you! Pretty sure I am fertile right now, as my sex drive (which was low on bcp) is suddenly back! So that would make sense. Also my son was conceived very late in my cycle so I think it's highly likely that I O late in my cycle, we weren't trying but I distinctly remember we weren't concerned about our 'oops' with contraception because I was not far off my period being due so I thought it'd be impossible.. low and behold I got pregnant! Even my Dr said it was more likely that a previous condom had split without us noticing than for me to conceive later than that but I never believed that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> So.. I posted this in a separate thread but I didn't have any replies, maybe you girls can help me?
> 
> 
> My cycles were always 27 or 28 days long before I had my little boy, then I've been on bcp for a while and came off in April. The last cycle was 26 days, so FF app predicted I would O on CD12... and even if this was a 28 day cycle I'd have ovulated on CD14 wouldn't I?
> 
> Well it's CD17 now and I had ewcm this morning, I don't normally take note, but doesn't that mean I'm yet to O at all? I'm so confused. :sex: this morning just in case!



my cycles have been WHACKED since having dd four years ago. one is always normal, then i have the every other one that does whatever the heck it wants. My O changes each cycle. it's NEVER the same. definitely should temp though if you're not sure. I use fertility friend and it really really helps, more just so i have that confirmation of O. (i will also add i'm a total control freak so i HAVE to know)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I still don't think I have had a positive opk, they keep going almost positive and then fading back out almost completely and then coming back stronger. I have never had this before, what do u think is going on?? 
I have been testing 2 or 3 times a day so these are my tests since Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SGP517

We are going to start in July or August for number two but I started opk's this month to get on track so I know my cycle better. 18 month gap is great- that's what me and my sister are and I love it! I wish we could have ttied sooner (ds is almost 2) but oh well!


----------



## SGP517

AngelofTroy said:


> So.. I posted this in a separate thread but I didn't have any replies, maybe you girls can help me?
> 
> 
> My cycles were always 27 or 28 days long before I had my little boy, then I've been on bcp for a while and came off in April. The last cycle was 26 days, so FF app predicted I would O on CD12... and even if this was a 28 day cycle I'd have ovulated on CD14 wouldn't I?
> 
> Well it's CD17 now and I had ewcm this morning, I don't normally take note, but doesn't that mean I'm yet to O at all? I'm so confused. :sex: this morning just in case!

Are you using opk's at all?


----------



## mommyxofxone

xxemmyxx said:


> I still don't think I have had a positive opk, they keep going almost positive and then fading back out almost completely and then coming back stronger. I have never had this before, what do u think is going on??
> I have been testing 2 or 3 times a day so these are my tests since Sunday.

Ugh! mine did that with dd. The day before my positive, it was blank. not even a tiny test line. I was so convinced i was going to have to go to the dr. next day, that test line was so much darker than the control. Sometimes, it just happens! :hugs:


----------



## laughingduck

Hello ladies can I join too? I am on my second cycle TTC #2! My first cycle I got pregnant but it ended in early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy (not really sure where the line is drawn, lost it at 5w5d). Interesting to see other people's cycles have been out of whack since their first pregnancies. Mine did not return until 26 months after dd was born, and they have been very light. I worry I have a thin uterine lining and that is why? My doctor said low estrogen can cause this. I started taking Dong Quai and evening primrose oil last week when I started mis carrying, they are supposed to balance hormones and thicken the lining. We are going to start TTC right away but I have no idea when I will ovulate now because of the mc. Anyway, I hope everyone gets their bfp soon and they are all sticky beans!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, hope I'm not too late to join this thread... I have 2 little girls ages 3.5y and 8.5m and we're ttc number 3 as of today :) my first was a surprise, second was full on ttc (temping, opks, timed intercourse etc) for 5 cycles. This time I think I'll just use opks to see when I ov (I have irregular cycles so it's hard to predict) and have regular intercourse. I drove myself a bit nuts ttc our second and I don't really want to go down that road again if I can help it!


----------



## rebecca822

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Today is 8DPO. I am not doing well with the wait. How's everyone else?
> 
> 
> Same! 9 DPO here! Ugh... The waiting sucks!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Well I'm 9DPO and you're 10, 1 day sooner to test!!


----------



## ashleyg

Startingout - welcome!!

mommyofone - haha I know right? I feel like time is going pretty quick already! But I know the TWW will drag by :(

emmy - keep testing! It looks like one of the tests was starting to get close

laughingduck - of course! Welcome! :D I'm sorry about your loss :(
My cycles have been kind of irregular since having my dd. It's been a lot heavier though than it used to be...so I dont know what that means. We have the opposite problem! lol.

buttercup - Welcome! I hope you get your bfp soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

laughingduck said:


> Hello ladies can I join too? I am on my second cycle TTC #2! My first cycle I got pregnant but it ended in early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy (not really sure where the line is drawn, lost it at 5w5d). Interesting to see other people's cycles have been out of whack since their first pregnancies. Mine did not return until 26 months after dd was born, and they have been very light. I worry I have a thin uterine lining and that is why? My doctor said low estrogen can cause this. I started taking Dong Quai and evening primrose oil last week when I started mis carrying, they are supposed to balance hormones and thicken the lining. We are going to start TTC right away but I have no idea when I will ovulate now because of the mc. Anyway, I hope everyone gets their bfp soon and they are all sticky beans!

:waves: hi love! welcome! i'm sorry about your loss :hugs: but i do hope this is your cycle and you get your bfp!



Buttercup84 said:


> Hi all, hope I'm not too late to join this thread... I have 2 little girls ages 3.5y and 8.5m and we're ttc number 3 as of today :) my first was a surprise, second was full on ttc (temping, opks, timed intercourse etc) for 5 cycles. This time I think I'll just use opks to see when I ov (I have irregular cycles so it's hard to predict) and have regular intercourse. I drove myself a bit nuts ttc our second and I don't really want to go down that road again if I can help it!

:waves: hi buttercup!!! i think I was following your ttc journal when you were trying for your second!! best of luck love!!!



afm: cd 13! finally i can start peeing on things tomorrow lol! more partial ferning today. much more, however it took me THREE tries to get anything to show up. frustrating. 

but should be there soon.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/461a2a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> afm: cd 13! finally i can start peeing on things tomorrow lol! more partial ferning today. much more, however it took me THREE tries to get anything to show up. frustrating.
> 
> but should be there soon.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/461a2a/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

:rofl: start peeing on things :haha: love it!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I keep testing! I have had a couple that are darker now but I'm still not sure they are positive!?? I'm cd23 now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hey everybody! It's been awhile! I've been keeping tabs on everything just haven't been posting due to feeling pretty crummy for a week or two. I was going to not try at all this cycle because of how I've been feeling but had a doctor's apt on Wednesday, she told me her guess as to why I feel so awful for periods at a time is due to my hormones being whacked and that this is common after pregnancy. Wanna know her suggestion? At first she suggested I go on BC for 3 months to try and level out my hormones and when I told her we were thinking of another she said a pregnancy would be just as good! (If that is what the problem is) I had bloodwork which came back normal today, AND a +OPK with lots of O pain! She changed my mind just in time :) now imagine my husband's devastation when I returned home from my apt and told him the doctors advice was for him to knock me up :haha:

Good luck to everyone this month! 
:dust:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

xxemmyxx said:


> I keep testing! I have had a couple that are darker now but I'm still not sure they are positive!?? I'm cd23 now

I would consider the last one positive!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nope not positive yet! i don't think anyway! looks just SLIGHTLY lighter than control. could be camera though


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Miracles - awesome! Love it! "Doctors orders" :haha:

AFM, still trying to hold off testing! If I am pg, I don't want to tell DH til Father's Day... Which is over a week away! And I just don't think I can keep it in for that long! 

If it's a BFN... Well, on to next cycle! But I went triphasic today so FX!!! 

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## mommyxofxone

awesome! your chart looks great hun. i so hope it's it for you! i probably don't even O til fathers day. ugh.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> nope not positive yet! i don't think anyway! looks just SLIGHTLY lighter than control. could be camera though

I think it can vary from one person to another because that is about as dark as my opks ever get but I can always tell it's a positive based on the signs I get just by being in tune with my body and temping and what not. But that's normal for me, maybe it isn't actually a positive for her but it would be for me!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Miracles - awesome! Love it! "Doctors orders" :haha:
> 
> AFM, still trying to hold off testing! If I am pg, I don't want to tell DH til Father's Day... Which is over a week away! And I just don't think I can keep it in for that long!
> 
> If it's a BFN... Well, on to next cycle! But I went triphasic today so FX!!!
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png

:) when is af due for you?? Waiting to test is a good idea if you want to keep it a secret! That had been my plan if I would have gotten a bfp last month! I hope you get to surprise him with that news!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AF is due next Thursday, the 18th. &#128534;


----------



## ashleyg

Miracles - I was wondering if you were okay! Good to know you got the go ahead to start trying :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks for your opinions! I know what you mean some ladies get blazing positives some don't. I will keep testing and show you my tests. I have a lot of cm so I know it's going to happen soon if not already!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry love i was just going by what the packaging said- it has to be just as dark as control for it to be positive. Sorry! didn't know some don't get that positive! will have to keep in mind as these tests i'm going to use aren't the same as the last set so it might NOT be the same! ugh another stress to add!


cd14 for me! i can start opks today! temp is dropping again i always do right before O, or at least i did when trying for dd, who knows these days. so should be O'ing in the next 7 days. lol yeah i know. i still have a week to wait possibly. but that's ok, at least i feel like i'm doing something. very busy next week so hoping to keep my mind off it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> sorry love i was just going by what the packaging said- it has to be just as dark as control for it to be positive. Sorry! didn't know some don't get that positive! will have to keep in mind as these tests i'm going to use aren't the same as the last set so it might NOT be the same! ugh another stress to add!
> 
> 
> cd14 for me! i can start opks today! temp is dropping again i always do right before O, or at least i did when trying for dd, who knows these days. so should be O'ing in the next 7 days. lol yeah i know. i still have a week to wait possibly. but that's ok, at least i feel like i'm doing something. very busy next week so hoping to keep my mind off it!

Oh you're fine! If that came off rude it wasn't meant to! I was just giving my experience. I'm sure my positive wouldn't necessarily be considered a positive for others. I've never had anything even close to as dark as some of Ashley's last cycle. Really I just think it's super important to keep track of O with more than one method so you have a better idea. Like I said mine if they get really close to being as dark I know to consider it a positive because I'm lucky (I guess you would say?) to have quite a bit of O pain and what not during the time my tests darken. This time around my body must really be working hard at it because I've had some unusually strong O pain, cramping, bloating to the point of looking pregnant already yesterday and today. At least hopefully that's what is going on, my body working hard to give me a good shot this month! Fx'd!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no you didn't come off rude! was afraid i did actually :) I learned something new today! i had no idea. about that so you'll probably be helping me out!


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!

Welcome to the newcomers and good luck this cyle!

emmy I would call that last opk positive as well - I don't think mine ever get much darker than that unless I catch it at the exact height of the surge.

Bella your chart looks great!! 

Miracles I love your doctor! :haha:

Mommyofone I hope this week passes quickly! Waiting to ovulate is always kind of a drag for me, hopefully yours comes soon :)

I just ovulated but as we are taking this cycle off, nothing to report. I'm still temping and charting. BUT we decided we would try next cycle, even if I will O before the doctors appt. So I am happy about that! Looking forward to next O, should be early July.


----------



## vjimenez1104

:witch: got me im out... Honestly don't even know if I want to ttc againthis cycle I'm so upset at myself for waiting this long after having dd. she's already five! What kind of mother am I i keep waiting and waiting and now I finally want to and I don't do it. Now she's all excited about a baby sister or brother and I can't produce.


----------



## mommyxofxone

coucou- i know what you mean. seems to take forever to o!!!! 

vj- i'm sorry love :(


did my first opk tonight. seemed really silly as i was excited but obviously wasn't going to be positive. I haven't peed on anything in such a long time lol!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Coucou - so will you be NTNP til then??

VJ, chin up! How long have you been TTC? My sister's oldest is almost 19 & youngest just turned 1 in May. It's not that big of an age gap! Try not to be so hard on yourself. Don't let AF get you down! You got this!!! 

Mommyxofxone - I know what you mean! It's kind of like doing a silly at home science experiment! It's kind if fun to pee on stuff :haha:

AFM, symptoms are kinda weird... I wake up with them, they go away, they come back mid afternoon, then go away, then come back again. (Symptoms include AF like mild cramps, sore breasts, etc) Totally can't remember if this coming and going is like I was when PG with DD. I keep oscillating between being CONVINCED I'm PG then CONVINCED I'm not. Even though I'm 12 DPO, I'm still not due for AF til Thursday, the 18th! Tired of waiting...

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies! Can I please join? :wave: :flower:

Tomorrow is CD1 and it will officially be our first cycle TTC #2. My name is Keely, it's nice to meet you all.

My DS will be 2 years old in September and I'm hoping for a :bfp: by his birthday. :blush: <3

We are swaying :pink: though so I'm going to try not get my hopes up about falling pregnant in the first 3 months. It would be wonderful if I did, but I'm not expecting it to happen until at least cycle #3 if not after.


----------



## ashleyg

coucou - hgood luck for next cycle! Keep us updated :D

Welcome Kalon!

vj - I'm so so sorry! Keep trying! But maybe do it where you're ntnp and see what happens? Maybe to just take some pressure off of yourself. We are all here for you though when you need us :hugs:

mommyofone - i did my first today too! haha. I ended AF today and just wanted to see what my new OPKs are like :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

AFM, I am on CD 6 & AF ended today and I'm just kind of lightly spotting off and on. I took my first OPK today just to see (obviously they were negative lol) but it felt good to be back in the game again! I've been feeling really relaxed and just....GOOD this cycle for some reason. DH and I have been in a good place and have been enjoying each other and just going with the flow. 

I'm going to start testing regularly starting tomorrow and then on CD 8 I will be starting the SMEP!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for breaking out the OPKs! Good luck and lots of baby :dust: for this cycle, Ashley. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you Kalon! Hopefully my gut is right and I get a positive test in July :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm not sure how I feel about this cycle but I know that it's unlikely that I'll catch since it's my first cycle. For now I'm predicting that August will be my cycle. You never know though, I fell with DS from a 1 time oops, but I'm also positive that I caught with him on O day and we will be avoiding O day with our sway.

I hope that you're right and that this is your cycle though. :D


----------



## Macsen1

Hey everyone! Can I join? I'm Ttc number 2! Ds will be 3 in August! On a mission to get pregnant! Had to wait till he was 2 and a half before I could try for number 2, and I've wanted number 2 for soooo long! So im stressing! I had a chemical in March, then had he longest ever cycle in April/may, and only bd when I thought I was fertile!! So missed it! And this cycle I'm on cycle day 15 and no bed yet!! OH been away all week (typical) came home at 4 am today! So hopefully can bd soon!!

I've been doing opks and to my sadness it was positive on Friday, so there's a slight chance I could ovulate today? But since then the OPK doesn't look the most positive! Does this happen to any of you? The line fades? But not the control? 

Could anyone look at the picture for me? CD 12 is when it was bright, but now looks like it's hardly there! 
I would be very grateful is someone can have a look for me! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Coucou - so will you be NTNP til then??
> 
> VJ, chin up! How long have you been TTC? My sister's oldest is almost 19 & youngest just turned 1 in May. It's not that big of an age gap! Try not to be so hard on yourself. Don't let AF get you down! You got this!!!
> 
> Mommyxofxone - I know what you mean! It's kind of like doing a silly at home science experiment! It's kind if fun to pee on stuff :haha:
> 
> AFM, symptoms are kinda weird... I wake up with them, they go away, they come back mid afternoon, then go away, then come back again. (Symptoms include AF like mild cramps, sore breasts, etc) Totally can't remember if this coming and going is like I was when PG with DD. I keep oscillating between being CONVINCED I'm PG then CONVINCED I'm not. Even though I'm 12 DPO, I'm still not due for AF til Thursday, the 18th! Tired of waiting...
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png

i get that with the symptoms that come and go. but i get everything i swear since having dd. 



ashleyg said:


> coucou - hgood luck for next cycle! Keep us updated :D
> 
> Welcome Kalon!
> 
> vj - I'm so so sorry! Keep trying! But maybe do it where you're ntnp and see what happens? Maybe to just take some pressure off of yourself. We are all here for you though when you need us :hugs:
> 
> mommyofone - i did my first today too! haha. I ended AF today and just wanted to see what my new OPKs are like :haha:

hurrah! how are they? :happydance:



KalonKiki said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please join? :wave: :flower:
> 
> Tomorrow is CD1 and it will officially be our first cycle TTC #2. My name is Keely, it's nice to meet you all.
> 
> My DS will be 2 years old in September and I'm hoping for a :bfp: by his birthday. :blush: <3
> 
> We are swaying :pink: though so I'm going to try not get my hopes up about falling pregnant in the first 3 months. It would be wonderful if I did, but I'm not expecting it to happen until at least cycle #3 if not after.

:wave: welcome hun! 



ashleyg said:


> AFM, I am on CD 6 & AF ended today and I'm just kind of lightly spotting off and on. I took my first OPK today just to see (obviously they were negative lol) but it felt good to be back in the game again! I've been feeling really relaxed and just....GOOD this cycle for some reason. DH and I have been in a good place and have been enjoying each other and just going with the flow.
> 
> I'm going to start testing regularly starting tomorrow and then on CD 8 I will be starting the SMEP!

so hard to stay good though when the waits start! hope you can!



Macsen1 said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join? I'm Ttc number 2! Ds will be 3 in August! On a mission to get pregnant! Had to wait till he was 2 and a half before I could try for number 2, and I've wanted number 2 for soooo long! So im stressing! I had a chemical in March, then had he longest ever cycle in April/may, and only bd when I thought I was fertile!! So missed it! And this cycle I'm on cycle day 15 and no bed yet!! OH been away all week (typical) came home at 4 am today! So hopefully can bd soon!!
> 
> I've been doing opks and to my sadness it was positive on Friday, so there's a slight chance I could ovulate today? But since then the OPK doesn't look the most positive! Does this happen to any of you? The line fades? But not the control?
> 
> Could anyone look at the picture for me? CD 12 is when it was bright, but now looks like it's hardly there!
> I would be very grateful is someone can have a look for me! Xx

:wave: sorry hun don't look positive to me might be my screen


----------



## BellaRosa8302

KalonKiki said:


> Hi ladies! Can I please join? :wave: :flower:
> 
> Tomorrow is CD1 and it will officially be our first cycle TTC #2. My name is Keely, it's nice to meet you all.
> 
> My DS will be 2 years old in September and I'm hoping for a :bfp: by his birthday. :blush: <3
> 
> We are swaying :pink: though so I'm going to try not get my hopes up about falling pregnant in the first 3 months. It would be wonderful if I did, but I'm not expecting it to happen until at least cycle #3 if not after.

Hi again Kalon! You mentioned that in your other post too - just curious - how do you "sway pink"? I have a DD so if anything, id like to sway blue... But I'd honestly be happy either way. Would live for DD to have a little sister, & to get the chance to use all of her adorable baby clothes again. But would also love to give DH a son. :flower:


----------



## Macsen1

Thanks! I don't want it to be positive yet! As OH been away! I did today! What I'm asking is, do your positives fade hours after you've taken them? And then they don't look positive? Or does your positive OPK look positive for days after? X


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi again Kalon! You mentioned that in your other post too - just curious - how do you "sway pink"? I have a DD so if anything, id like to sway blue... But I'd honestly be happy either way. Would live for DD to have a little sister, & to get the chance to use all of her adorable baby clothes again. But would also love to give DH a son. :flower:

We're planning on using Rephresh and maybe Acigel with a 4 or 5 day cutoff before O at first. If we don't catch by December then we'll lower it to a 3 day cutoff but I'm afraid to get any closer to O than that. First I'm planning on testing our natural pH levels with pH strips to see if they are low enough to not need the Rephresh and Acigel.
DS was the result of a one time oops on O day so I'm hopeful that since O day resulted in a boy that the cutoff will result in a girl for me. I know I'd love another little :blue: bundle just as much if that's what we're meant to have, I just want to give trying for a girl the best shot we can since this could be my last baby.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KalonKiki said:


> We're planning on using Rephresh and maybe Acigel with a 4 or 5 day cutoff before O at first. If we don't catch by December then we'll lower it to a 3 day cutoff but I'm afraid to get any closer to O than that. First I'm planning on testing our natural pH levels with pH strips to see if they are low enough to not need the Rephresh and Acigel.
> DS was the result of a one time oops on O day so I'm hopeful that since O day resulted in a boy that the cutoff will result in a girl for me. I know I'd love another little :blue: bundle just as much if that's what we're meant to have, I just want to give trying for a girl the best shot we can since this could be my last baby.

Yay! I'm so excited to have someone on here swaying pink!! :) from what I've read though I thought the optimal cut off was 3 days? I swore I've read a few times people say a cutoff longer than that actually gives you a higher chance of a boy, which doesn't make sense but idk. I get so overwhelmed with all the conflicting information. I feel like at the end of the day if I stick to my sway plan and it doesn't work but I end up with a healthy baby I still win. Healthy is all that matters! I just like knowing I'm hopefully getting the best chance of conceiving a baby girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm pretty much in the same boat. The conflicting information is frustrating, which is why I did a lot of research and chose a sway method that had a lot of success with other women on gender swaying forums, and because it's pretty much the opposite of how we conceived DS. Either way I win as long as I have a healthy, snuggly little baby to cuddle and nurse again when all is said and done. I can always try to convince DH to go for a 3rd if we have another boy this time, but I think that if we had a 3rd boy I'd be ready to give up on the idea of having a girl! Also I'd rather have all boys than all girls so it's nice that this will happen for me at the very least. :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX for you girls!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cd 15! opks not really any noticably darker. Did have some spotting today so hoping that's a good sign for O.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've heard that there can be some spotting while ovulating. FXed that it's a good sign of O. :D


----------



## coucou11

Welcome Kalon! Interesting about the swaying thing, I had never heard of that. I mean, I've heard of the timing of intercourse but not that particular term. I will look it up as we would love a boy. Of course, I'll take any baby at this point, as you say!

Bella, I just ovulated so this cycle is done, and I think we will do more than NTNP for the next cycle - probably will actually try, although maybe not SMEP or anything too intense. Unfortunately we are not very motivated in... ahem, the bedroom, so NTNP usually just means no sex for a while, haha. :blush: I agree about the conflicting symptoms - you are almost through the TWW! Hang on just a little longer :)

VJ I really sympathize with you. I waited until my daughter was almost three before starting to try again, thinking it would be easy and we would have a 3.5 year age gap.... two losses later, I really feel angry at myself that we waited so long and now it might be too late. I try not to be too hard on myself, and remind myself that lots of people have big age gaps between kids and it works out great. My close friends have two sons, ages 10 and 1.5, and they are just the best of friends, its so sweet. So try not to worry and stay positive!

Mommyofone, that definitely sounds like a good sign! Fx for O soon.

Macsen I don't see anything that looks positive in there, I haven't seen them fade like that either. I would recommend temping if you get not great results with the opks - women's bodies are all so different, I think it's hard to predict with those without some backup data to help confirm things. For example, I usually O the same day I get the darkest opk - weird!


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this cycle but I know that it's unlikely that I'll catch since it's my first cycle. For now I'm predicting that August will be my cycle. You never know though, I fell with DS from a 1 time oops, but I'm also positive that I caught with him on O day and we will be avoiding O day with our sway.
> 
> I hope that you're right and that this is your cycle though. :D

You never know! There are so many women out there who get pregnant their first time trying!

I hope I am right too lol. Last cycle I just kind of knew that it wasn't going to be positive...it was just a gut feeling. I think though since I've been more relaxed and not so stressed this time that it might be more of a possibility haha



Macsen1 said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join? I'm Ttc number 2! Ds will be 3 in August! On a mission to get pregnant! Had to wait till he was 2 and a half before I could try for number 2, and I've wanted number 2 for soooo long! So im stressing! I had a chemical in March, then had he longest ever cycle in April/may, and only bd when I thought I was fertile!! So missed it! And this cycle I'm on cycle day 15 and no bed yet!! OH been away all week (typical) came home at 4 am today! So hopefully can bd soon!!
> 
> I've been doing opks and to my sadness it was positive on Friday, so there's a slight chance I could ovulate today? But since then the OPK doesn't look the most positive! Does this happen to any of you? The line fades? But not the control?
> 
> Could anyone look at the picture for me? CD 12 is when it was bright, but now looks like it's hardly there!
> I would be very grateful is someone can have a look for me! Xx

Welcome! 
Your tests don't look positive yet but they are close!



mommyxofxone said:


> Cd 15! opks not really any noticably darker. Did have some spotting today so hoping that's a good sign for O.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Sorry I have been so absent the last few days ladies! My MIL & FIL are visiting for a week and I've been so busy catching up with them! 

I am on CD 7 today and did two OPKs both were negative obviously...but since I have no idea when I will ovulate I figured I would start testing a little early. DH and I have been DTD everyday though since my period started just for fun ;) haha but I'm just trying to be relaxed this cycle and hopefully not stressing will lead to a bfp!

When my OPK's get closer to being positive I'll post pics on here to get your advice!

I'll try to check in when I can ladies but please keep us all updated with your tests!!


----------



## startingout

Hey ladies. 

No idea what's happening with my cycle. No sign of AF yet but only had implant out for a week so I'm sure she'll show up fairly soon! 

Have any horrendous period pains and feeling like I'm coming on but nothing as of yet.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

starting out- fx'd for you hun!!!!




As soon as my opks get darker i'll show you ladies. i have 5 more days i can potentially o. 

ferning is getting closer to being complete but i'm still calling it a partial. 


as for the spotting- i had that the cycle i got pg with dd so really hoping it's a good thing. i was always told it was a good fertility sign. but i don't know if that's just an old wives tale or something they tell you to make you feel better about the fact that your hoo ha is now bleeding in the middle of the month too. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Nice to see you over here Keely!

I hope you feel better soon startingout.

CD 6 here so not much going on. I think I will start opk testing on CD 10.


----------



## Buttercup84

Mommy that sounds like a good sign if you had spotting when you last conceived, must be a really good egg or 2! :winkwink: :thumbup:
I wondered about swaying as we would quite like a boy this time, but I have a feeling we'll have a third girl which we'd be more than happy with :flower: Not having any more after this so OH may well just have to get himself a garden shed to make into his mancave :haha:
I'm on CD27 and just waiting for AF I think... Irregular cycles are a pain in the neck! If I use OPKs I can sort of predict when AF will arrive but otherwise i'm just in limbo.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Buttercup84 said:


> Mommy that sounds like a good sign if you had spotting when you last conceived, must be a really good egg or 2! :winkwink: :thumbup:
> I wondered about swaying as we would quite like a boy this time, but I have a feeling we'll have a third girl which we'd be more than happy with :flower: Not having any more after this so OH may well just have to get himself a garden shed to make into his mancave :haha:
> I'm on CD27 and just waiting for AF I think... Irregular cycles are a pain in the neck! If I use OPKs I can sort of predict when AF will arrive but otherwise i'm just in limbo.

I sure hope so. waiting for like 15 minutes before i can do my opk for tonight. ugh i hate waiting. 

27 day cycle! sounds nice lol! i'm jealous.

i thought of swaying to another girl. but i think i'm just going to let it happen!


----------



## Buttercup84

I think this cycle will be longer tbh. My cycles were irregular but generally in the 30s in length before DD2 was born and it seems they're going the same way again. Last cycle was 25 days but that was a fluke as it was a quite stressful time (DD2's hip surgery was 14th)


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194

That's a good looking positive!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Man I'm so jealous of everyone who has considered swaying boy! It is so much easier! :haha: you all should totally try it! Couldn't hurt anything. And unlike trying to sway girl it wouldn't decrease your odds of conceiving each month either. 

Have I mentioned how much I HATE the tww? Because I hateeeee the tww :-/ ugh. Probably going to cut up my pineapple either tonight or tomorrow. Keep taking folic acid and start back up on my prenatals. That's all I can do. So wish I would have started temping this month but I didn't feel good at all so I didn't figure we would even try this month. 

Also planning on starting a total diet overhaul next week. Not sure how it will go, but I'm hoping it will help my body get in a better place and maybe even help me conceive down the road!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i totally want another girl! but i'm not going to sway. just going to let nature happen


----------



## rebecca822

How does the swaying work? I would love a boy, since we have a girl already.


----------



## KalonKiki

That looks positive to me, mommyxofxone! :thumbup:

Swaying for a boy really is so much easier, I'm pretty sure we accidentally swayed boy last time. I've thought about it some more though and I'm going crazy just waiting for AF to be done and for O week to start and I'm only on CD3 so I'm just going to use Rephresh and BD until I get my positive OPK. If it works and I get my girl anyway, great. If not and I get another boy, also great. At this point I'm just excited to get pregnant and have another baby again (although I may regret that thought if it really does end up being another boy and I'm broody for baby #3 when he's a few months old). :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

mommyofone - thats a great positive!!


----------



## ashleyg

I would love a boy this time but like mommy said, I am just going to let whatever happens happen! I would just love to get pregnant this cycle lol! 

I took another OPK this afternoon, and still negative! Last cycle (according to the other OPKs I used) I got a dark positive test on CD 9...so tomorrow I will be CD 9 and so far not even close to a positive OPK yet! I really think those stupid Target tests were just faulty or something :/ 

This is this afternoons test!
 



Attached Files:







opk 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Buttercup84

Woohoo mommy, get to it and good luck!! :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley i use wonfo too! 

so far i really like them. they were looking just like yours the day before my positive.


afm- HEAVY cramping on the left side. so this must be the real deal. thrilled it's now instead of cd 20. temp already starting to rise.


----------



## coucou11

That's great Mommy! Go catch that egg!


----------



## ashleyg

thanks mommy! I'm testing 2-3 times a day just so I know I can catch it lol 

here is this afternoons test!
a little bit darker than yesterdays!!
 



Attached Files:







image1 (3).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> thanks mommy! I'm testing 2-3 times a day just so I know I can catch it lol
> 
> here is this afternoons test!
> a little bit darker than yesterdays!!

It does look darker than the last one you posted! I'm ordering my tests today. They're Amazon cheapies and I'm hopeful that they'll work for me. As long as I get pregnant in the first 4 months I shouldn't need to order anymore tests, but you never know. I could turn into a serious POAS addict and end up using more tests in one cycle than I thought I would. :haha:

DH thinks that it won't take long to get pregnant since we've decided to lower our cutoff to the day of my positive OPK/2 days from O. He thinks he has super :spermy: since it took almost nothing to get pregnant with DS (literally one night of unprotected sex out of the entire month of January 2013). I told him it could take longer this time though and we probably just got "lucky" last time but he doesn't believe me. :roll:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I only tested the one time a day. 
should i have been testing more frequently? only did it the one time with dd too.


However todays test is no where near as dark as yesterdays so assuming thats done, will dtd today and tomorrow and be done and enter the tww finally.


Just hoping we did all we could. Had cramping ALL day today, pretty heavy too, so assuming today was O day.


----------



## krissie328

I am CD 7 here. Fertility Friend has my projected o day as Friday based on average cycle length. But my cycles are super irregular so I am not counting on it, especially since I have a short LP. With that my opk looked pretty good. Definitely darker than yesterday so excited to see them progress.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Sorry I've been gone for a while girls. I had a little bit of a breakdown after AF got me. But I'm back about to finish AF and start my OPK next week. I'm going to be traveling for vacation for about five weeks and it's going to be right in my T WW so that's going to be awesome to take my mind off of it I'm not stressing too much this cycle like many of you recommended.


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> It does look darker than the last one you posted! I'm ordering my tests today. They're Amazon cheapies and I'm hopeful that they'll work for me. As long as I get pregnant in the first 4 months I shouldn't need to order anymore tests, but you never know. I could turn into a serious POAS addict and end up using more tests in one cycle than I thought I would. :haha:
> 
> DH thinks that it won't take long to get pregnant since we've decided to lower our cutoff to the day of my positive OPK/2 days from O. He thinks he has super :spermy: since it took almost nothing to get pregnant with DS (literally one night of unprotected sex out of the entire month of January 2013). I told him it could take longer this time though and we probably just got "lucky" last time but he doesn't believe me. :roll:

I hope it doesn't take long for you! My DH is the same way lol! We had an "oops" one night and then I found out I was pregnant with our daughter haha. So he thinks it;s going to be so easy this time around. I am hoping he's right though :haha: Hopefully this is my cycle and I'll my bfp this time!



mommyxofxone said:


> I only tested the one time a day.
> should i have been testing more frequently? only did it the one time with dd too.
> 
> 
> However todays test is no where near as dark as yesterdays so assuming thats done, will dtd today and tomorrow and be done and enter the tww finally.
> 
> 
> Just hoping we did all we could. Had cramping ALL day today, pretty heavy too, so assuming today was O day.

I test twice a day. I've read it's best to test in the morning and then the afternoon. So that's what I try to do. Sometimes I sneak a 3rd test in though lol


----------



## ashleyg

krissie328 said:


> I am CD 7 here. Fertility Friend has my projected o day as Friday based on average cycle length. But my cycles are super irregular so I am not counting on it, especially since I have a short LP. With that my opk looked pretty good. Definitely darker than yesterday so excited to see them progress.

Keep us updated with pics!!



vjimenez1104 said:


> Sorry I've been gone for a while girls. I had a little bit of a breakdown after AF got me. But I'm back about to finish AF and start my OPK next week. I'm going to be traveling for vacation for about five weeks and it's going to be right in my T WW so that's going to be awesome to take my mind off of it I'm not stressing too much this cycle like many of you recommended.

I was wondering if you were okay Vj. Glad you're back though girly :) My fingers are crossed for you! Your vacation sounds amazing though! Hopefully that will help keep you distracted


----------



## Buttercup84

Our first was a surprise/one shot wonder but our second took 5 cycles to conceive so I really have no expectations this time, even with perfect timing it's largely down to chance anyway!
I'm still waiting for AF/testing... Not testing unless I get to cd35 with no AF.
Enjoy your break vj, sounds like it's just what you need :)
Hope you both get positive opks soon Ashley and Krissie!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Went out for 'a drink' with a friend last night, ended up having quite a few. :/ Kinda hoping I am out this month or I'll worry about it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm out. Temp dropped almost to cover line this morning. Oh & :witch: JUST arrived. Ugh.

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't get my temp rise after opk? that opk was so freaking dark, and those cramps yesterday were wicked. i couldn't have NOT o'd. i'm so down. :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, I'm sorry BellaRose. :hugs:
Lots of luck and :dust: for this cycle.

Mommyxofxone: I'm a total noob when it comes to temping so I don't know what is normal and what is not yet. I hope that you get some answers to clear up the confusion soon though.


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry Bella, hope you're doing ok :hugs:
Mommy, it could still rise... I'm sure mine took a couple of days some cycles. Really sounds like you oved with the opk and cramping


----------



## mommyxofxone

i so hope it was buttercup.


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so sorry Bella :( 

mommyofone - I have no idea about temping LOL. But I know some of these toehr ladies on here are experts at it!


----------



## ashleyg

CD 10 today. Took two tests so far and a tiny bit darker than yesterdays but still no positive
 



Attached Files:







CD 10 .jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's what mine looked like the day before positive. :) getting there!


afm afternoon opk was fainter than yesterdays, and cramping on and off this evening. fx'd for that high temp in the am.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies! I was really down a few days ago, when I felt "out." Surprisingly was in a good mood yesterday when AF showed. DH is on board with SMEP, OPKs, & preseed this month, so FX! 

Mommy, update?? Dying to know if your temp went up this morning!


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was really down a few days ago, when I felt "out." Surprisingly was in a good mood yesterday when AF showed. DH is on board with SMEP, OPKs, & preseed this month, so FX!
> 
> Mommy, update?? Dying to know if your temp went up this morning!

BellaRosa8302 ... Are you the one from TTC back in 2012?! It's been a while but I swear I recognize your user name!


----------



## KalonKiki

My OPKs and HPTs came in today! :happydance:
And of course AF is still dragging on. I think waiting to O is killing me more than the TWW ever could. :coffee:
At least tomorrow should be my last day of AF if not today.

DH keeps asking when AF is going to end and when we can start BDing. It makes me so happy that he's excited to get to it but I really want to wait until the 22nd since that's when my fertile week is expected to start. :blush:


----------



## ashleyg

Just popping in real quick to post my OPKs from today! I am CD 11 and still waiting for that positive!

Hope everyone is having a great day! Get to BDing everyone ;)
 



Attached Files:







CD 11.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while - I'm back in the TWW at 4dpo now. I am pretty bummed because we only got to BD 5 days before O and 2 days before O. I know there's a tiny chance we caught the egg but I'm pretty sure this isn't going to end in a BFP.

Ashley I bet you'll get that dark positive over the weekend!


----------



## ashleyg

Hal, there could def still be a chance that you will get a positive! 

I am hoping that I'll get it soon...I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## AngelofTroy

KalonKiki said:


> My OPKs and HPTs came in today! :happydance:
> And of course AF is still dragging on. I think waiting to O is killing me more than the TWW ever could. :coffee:
> At least tomorrow should be my last day of AF if not today.
> 
> DH keeps asking when AF is going to end and when we can start BDing. It makes me so happy that he's excited to get to it but I really want to wait until the 22nd since that's when my fertile week is expected to start. :blush:

Why would you wait?? It can't hurt to :sex: before you're fertile can it? Get some practice in!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley- looking good! i bet you'll get that positive today!

hal- i'm sorry hun. i know that feeling all too well :hugs: but you're never out til :witch: shows!

angel- actually sometimes it can hurt if you bd too much you will lessen his supply! that's why most women do eod or every 2 days until the positive opk.


afm temp went up again today. i'm so happy! i really did o! lol 4dpo.


----------



## KalonKiki

mommyxofxone said:


> ashley- looking good! i bet you'll get that positive today!
> 
> hal- i'm sorry hun. i know that feeling all too well :hugs: but you're never out til :witch: shows!
> 
> angel- actually sometimes it can hurt if you bd too much you will lessen his supply! that's why most women do eod or every 2 days until the positive opk.
> 
> 
> afm temp went up again today. i'm so happy! i really did o! lol 4dpo.

I'm swaying girl so we actually want to BD a lot to lessen his supply, supposedly lots of BDing sways girl. Right now I'm waiting because I don't like having :sex: on my period and I'm pretty sure that today is my last day. 3 more days couldn't hurt, that and I don't want to be tired of BDing by the time I get my positive OPK. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's funny i had no idea! i know if you bd before you ovulate you have a better chance of girl too right? I've got my fingers crossed we got the egg before the ovulation or whatever it needs for it to be another girl. :) we got one extra bd in this time than we did with dd. 

when do you usually O?


----------



## TracyHopes

Hi ladies!!
Can I join in? First month TTC #2 my little boy is 3 in august and we cannot wait to add to our Family! I'm 1dpo ATM and don't think I have a chance as we only bd 5 days before and 2 days before. And I had no ewcm at all!! How are you all? Excited to be back on here for some support through TTC! Xxxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Tracy, this is my first cycle TTC #2 as well. My DS will be 2 in September. :wave: :flower:

This is my first cycle tracking so I don't know with 100% certainty when I ovulate. I've been paying close attention to my CM over the last several months though and I'm willing to bet that I O on either CD 14 or CD 15. My last couple of cycles have been 28 days but I breastfed my son and just got my periods back a year ago. They've been irregular up until recently but I had a 25 day cycle a couple of cycles ago so I'm not entirely convinced after only two "normal" cycles that my cycles have finally regulated after being wacky for so long. 

Different sway methods appear to work differently depending on the couple doing the sway and their genetics and body chemistry. I only hope that I picked the right sway for me and DH. :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm out.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry Angel. Lots of :hugs: and :dust: for this cycle.

So apparently DH couldn't wait, he jumped my bones tonight. I feel so happy and blessed that he's so excited about this, I was really worried while we were WTT that he would keep pushing our date back and wouldn't feel ready for another child for a while but I must say that he has pleasantly surprised me by agreeing to TTC on the cycle that I wanted to start. :blush:


----------



## ashleyg

I'm so sorry Angel :(

Welcome Tracy!!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so...here are my tests from today....still not that much darker. Is that normal? It also kind of seems like it's a bit lighter than yesterdays...unless I'm just imagining it lol
 



Attached Files:







CD 12.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

ash mine actually went white the day before O when i tried for dd. 

i was shocked this time to see it actually go from a line to dark as i expected it to be the same way as last time.


----------



## Powell510

It's normal for LH levels to fluctuate a little (which is why "they" say not to compare tests. Not compare tests, yeah right!) But yeah, don't stress about it too much! I wish I could find my old cycle page from when I got preg with our son. OPKs were all over the place and I swore I was out. You still have plenty of time for a positive! Some women have a fade pattern, some all over the place then positive, some faint or no lines then BAM positive. It can even change cycle to cycle same woman. Relax and keep POAS. You'll get your positive


----------



## TracyHopes

Its really had to keep track when ur irregular. I'm anywhere from 28 days to 55!!! I ovulate fine every month and have a normal lp but its so hard to work out when I ovulate!! Feeling strange today girls I'm 2dpo and my tummy has gurglings going on lol. Hate symptom spotting!! Xx


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much. I have really just been feeling down. I have no idea what is going on with my body. I don't think we are going to try this month and wait for July. Something just feels so off. Anyways, I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry krissie :( :hugs:


tracy yeah me too! i o random times. very frustrating.


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hey girls. Just finished AF two days ago. Now just waiting to O. I should see a spike in LH downtime next Friday.


----------



## coucou11

Hi all!

Angel, so sorry about AF. 

Krissie, :hugs: I know how you feel. It's so hard to stay positive month after month. Take a break for a month - it helped me out so much! We got our bfp the next cycle (ended in miscarriage, but still, it's something!)

Ashley, I agree that my LH doesn't seem to really get darker before my surge, so I wouldn't worry. Are your cycles very irregular? 

Mommy glad you got that temp rise!

Vjimenez, so close to O! yay! The best part of each cycle :)

Kalon sounds like you are on track this cycle!

AFM, I am on CD3 now. AF started on Wednesday evening (mostly spotting, full flow Thursday morning). So that means my luteal phase was ... 6 days. So bizarre. Now I'm not sure if I should even try this cycle, or really just wait to see the doctor because obviously something is off. Very frustrating.


----------



## bombshellmom

Hi ladies! Hope it's ok to join in!

We are also TTC #2! Have an almost 3 year old DD. I will be testing with my next cycle on July 16th, hoping to get BFP in July. Got a faint BFP but turns out it was either a chemical pregnancy or a false positive according to my doc. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so sorry hun :(


----------



## wildheart423

Hi all! I'm new to all this TTC stuff as my DS was a complete surprise (he will be 5 in July). Here is where my confusion begins. My DH and I decided to start TTC June 4th. Everything that I'm reading online tells me that I should already know yes or no, going off of the fact that the 1st day of my last AF was May 6th. I keep getting BFN but no AF either :shrug: Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks so much. :hug: & :dust:


----------



## Powell510

wildheart423 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to all this TTC stuff as my DS was a complete surprise (he will be 5 in July). Here is where my confusion begins. My DH and I decided to start TTC June 4th. Everything that I'm reading online tells me that I should already know yes or no, going off of the fact that the 1st day of my last AF was May 6th. I keep getting BFN but no AF either :shrug: Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks so much. :hug: & :dust:

Sometimes cycles are wonky.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My period is already slowing to nothing. Only started on Friday! Wth is going on?!


----------



## Powell510

AngelofTroy said:


> My period is already slowing to nothing. Only started on Friday! Wth is going on?!

I started Thursday and same thing is happening to me!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! DH and I just got back from our weekend getaway but I wanted to post my OPK test really quick. I will re-read this thread a little later and catch up with everyone. Hope you all are having a great weekend!
 



Attached Files:







CD 14.JPG
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Welcome to everyone that is new and best of luck to you this cycle! Will anyone be testing soon? I try but can't keep cycles and everything straight for everyone so if anyone had mentioned testing soon I'm sorry I forgot! Just hoping to see some more bfps! As for me I've had some pretty strong cramping today. Not sure what it means. I would like to think it could be implantation cramping since the time frame is good for that! But AF also ended up coming early last cycle so maybe my cycles are just getting a little shorter than they had been and the :witch: is going to make an early appearance again. Since I didn't temp this cycle I have no insight into what's going on either so I just have to wait and see. Fail! Ugh


----------



## Powell510

I hope it's not :witch: !!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi all, cd33 here and I've tested a few times but bfn so far. Longest cycle since dd2 was 33 days so I hope I'm not kept waiting too much longer!! Serious line eye here, it's not good


----------



## mommyxofxone

wildheart423 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to all this TTC stuff as my DS was a complete surprise (he will be 5 in July). Here is where my confusion begins. My DH and I decided to start TTC June 4th. Everything that I'm reading online tells me that I should already know yes or no, going off of the fact that the 1st day of my last AF was May 6th. I keep getting BFN but no AF either :shrug: Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks so much. :hug: & :dust:

do you chart or anything hun? do you have any idea how long your cycles are? For some people like myself, my Ovulation day changes EVERY. SINGLE. MONTH. it's horrible lol. But that means each cycle is different. And if you don't know your O day, or your LP, it's really hard to say when you are really due your AF. 



ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies!! DH and I just got back from our weekend getaway but I wanted to post my OPK test really quick. I will re-read this thread a little later and catch up with everyone. Hope you all are having a great weekend!

Getting closer! how was your weekend getaway?



MiraclesHappn said:


> Welcome to everyone that is new and best of luck to you this cycle! Will anyone be testing soon? I try but can't keep cycles and everything straight for everyone so if anyone had mentioned testing soon I'm sorry I forgot! Just hoping to see some more bfps! As for me I've had some pretty strong cramping today. Not sure what it means. I would like to think it could be implantation cramping since the time frame is good for that! But AF also ended up coming early last cycle so maybe my cycles are just getting a little shorter than they had been and the :witch: is going to make an early appearance again. Since I didn't temp this cycle I have no insight into what's going on either so I just have to wait and see. Fail! Ugh

I'm coming up, testing is really this coming weekend, but depending on what my chart does over the next few days, i might test early this week. However, i have NO symptoms whatsoever (tomorrow is 7dpo) so i'm feeling pretty out.


----------



## wildheart423

I've never really paid any attention to my ovulation cycle. However, I do know that about 2yrs ago I had an endometrial biopsy and the results showed I was on a 22 day cycle. Usually AF comes somewhere between there and 28 days. Comparing to my pregnancy with my DS (even though I know each one is different) I have a gut feeling that I might be pregnant but I'm wondering if maybe I'm testing too soon? I know definitely by now that I've missed AF for this month, just trying to figure out why I'm getting BFN :(


----------



## ashleyg

coucou11 said:


> Ashley, I agree that my LH doesn't seem to really get darker before my surge, so I wouldn't worry. Are your cycles very irregular?

Thank you! It's just hard for me to not be nervous because I am still a little irregular since having my daughter. 



vjimenez1104 said:


> Hey girls. Just finished AF two days ago. Now just waiting to O. I should see a spike in LH downtime next Friday.

Good luck! 



krissie328 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much. I have really just been feeling down. I have no idea what is going on with my body. I don't think we are going to try this month and wait for July. Something just feels so off. Anyways, I hope you all are doing well.

krissie, I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:



TracyHopes said:


> Its really had to keep track when ur irregular. I'm anywhere from 28 days to 55!!! I ovulate fine every month and have a normal lp but its so hard to work out when I ovulate!! Feeling strange today girls I'm 2dpo and my tummy has gurglings going on lol. Hate symptom spotting!! Xx

Ekk good luck girly! I can't wait to get over and onto the TWW lol! I feel like I've been waiting to ovulate for forever.



mommyxofxone said:


> ash mine actually went white the day before O when i tried for dd.
> 
> i was shocked this time to see it actually go from a line to dark as i expected it to be the same way as last time.

Thanks mommy! I am just testing twice day to be sure I catch it. It's just weird to me because last cycle I got positives right away..but I don't know if that was me or if the tests were just faulty. 



Powell510 said:


> It's normal for LH levels to fluctuate a little (which is why "they" say not to compare tests. Not compare tests, yeah right!) But yeah, don't stress about it too much! I wish I could find my old cycle page from when I got preg with our son. OPKs were all over the place and I swore I was out. You still have plenty of time for a positive! Some women have a fade pattern, some all over the place then positive, some faint or no lines then BAM positive. It can even change cycle to cycle same woman. Relax and keep POAS. You'll get your positive

Thank you! I am trying not not worry about it lol! It's hard than it should be


----------



## ashleyg

Mommyofone - My getaway was amaaaaaaazing lol. It was much needed ;) DH and I had a really nice time wine tasting and looking at all the vineyards. Our DD gave my dad a bit of a rough night though :/ so that sucked but overall she did well with him. We are thinking about going away for a night again for our 3yr anniversary in September!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ok I'm 4 days away from AF being due. I couldn't resist poas. Is this the worlds worst evap ever? In person it is so much clearer and I think a bit pink. Going a bit bonkers here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry I don't know why it came out that way
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## startingout

Soon it's been 2 weeks ish since implant came out. I couldn't resist doing a test, and as suspected it was negative. It's hard to judge when I'll ovulate as I haven't had a period since having it in a year ago. Hoping I ovulate soon or have a period or ovulate and happen to be lucky!

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

xxemmyxx said:


> Sorry I don't know why it came out that way

I see it!!! I see color too! I really hope it isn't an evap! When are you testing again? Fx'd and tons of :dust: for you!!! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley- so glad you had a good time! and maybe your O moved this cycle? mine is NEVER the same. 


Remmy- i actually see a line too, and i have the opposite of line eye ;)


afm- temp stayed 98.0 And i feel totally bummed. On 6-8dpo with my dd i had a temp dip. i'm 7dpo today and no dip. i just feel like this is not my cycle. :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

That was with fmu and it has dried now, I just took another ic to see if another line comes up and it's lighter but I think I can still see it, I expect it to be lighter though because I have done about 5 wee's since the first ic lol I am going to the shops this afternoon so I will pick up a frer eeeeeeek!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Powell510

xxemmyxx said:


> Sorry I don't know why it came out that way

I see it! Congrats and GL!


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:
 

> coucou11 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, I agree that my LH doesn't seem to really get darker before my surge, so I wouldn't worry. Are your cycles very irregular?
> 
> Thank you! It's just hard for me to not be nervous because I am still a little irregular since having my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> vjimenez1104 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Just finished AF two days ago. Now just waiting to O. I should see a spike in LH downtime next Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much. I have really just been feeling down. I have no idea what is going on with my body. I don't think we are going to try this month and wait for July. Something just feels so off. Anyways, I hope you all are doing well.Click to expand...
> 
> krissie, I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> TracyHopes said:
> 
> 
> Its really had to keep track when ur irregular. I'm anywhere from 28 days to 55!!! I ovulate fine every month and have a normal lp but its so hard to work out when I ovulate!! Feeling strange today girls I'm 2dpo and my tummy has gurglings going on lol. Hate symptom spotting!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Ekk good luck girly! I can't wait to get over and onto the TWW lol! I feel like I've been waiting to ovulate for forever.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> ash mine actually went white the day before O when i tried for dd.
> 
> i was shocked this time to see it actually go from a line to dark as i expected it to be the same way as last time.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mommy! I am just testing twice day to be sure I catch it. It's just weird to me because last cycle I got positives right away..but I don't know if that was me or if the tests were just faulty.
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> It's normal for LH levels to fluctuate a little (which is why "they" say not to compare tests. Not compare tests, yeah right!) But yeah, don't stress about it too much! I wish I could find my old cycle page from when I got preg with our son. OPKs were all over the place and I swore I was out. You still have plenty of time for a positive! Some women have a fade pattern, some all over the place then positive, some faint or no lines then BAM positive. It can even change cycle to cycle same woman. Relax and keep POAS. You'll get your positiveClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am trying not not worry about it lol! It's hard than it should beClick to expand...

 its definitely harder than it should be! And stressful lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's official!! The frer has spoken! I'm expecting number 2!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xxemmyxx

And this is how I'm telling hubby when he walks in from work!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and for the other ladies testing this month, boots have 2 for 1 on all frer so I got 4 tests for £10!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Emmy, H&H 9 months to you! Lots of sticky :dust:. :happydance: :dance: :bunny:

Mommyxofxone, I know I said this in the other thread already but your chart looks good to me! It's entirely possible that this egg will implant later than your DD did. Fxed for you, I hope you see that implantation dip soon. :hugs:


----------



## hal423

Congrats Emmy!! That's amazing! How many dpo are you?

Mommy - don't worry about no dip. I looked at my old chart from my first and I didn't see any implantation dip before my BFP then. You're still in the game!

I am 8dpo today and cervix is high. I think it's usually low after ovulation so not sure if that's a good sign or not! I'll prob test in two days :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

xxemmyxx said:


> It's official!! The frer has spoken! I'm expecting number 2!!

How exciting!! I knew I saw something this morning! Big congrats to you! I love the shirt! And your little guy is just precious! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have no idea how many dpo I am, I posted my ovulation tests in here they were so confusing!! I got a few almost positives but none I would say were a clear ovulation and I didn't have any other usual signs of o either so I thought we missed it. It's 4 days till my AF is due so I could be 10dpo but I have been getting short lp's the last few cycles so I could be less than that. I had almost positive opks 14 days ago but also 10 days ago. Considering how light the bfp is I think I'm 10dpo xx


----------



## krissie328

xxemmyxx said:


> It's official!! The frer has spoken! I'm expecting number 2!!

Congrats! I love the shirt idea to tell DH.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Emmy, I totally saw the line on your IC and glad the frer confirmed it :happydance: How did DH react to your little boy wearing the shirt? :)
I got my BFP today too which was a very happy surprise considering we started ttc mid cycle and I was sure we would have missed ovulation day. I was getting shadows on some cheapies and thought I was going nuts so took a chance and used a frer today and the line was pretty clear:
https://i58.tinypic.com/axmgb8.jpg
I think i'm due 3rd March going by probable conception date, just hoping this little bean is sticky! :D


----------



## krissie328

Congrats buttercup!


----------



## Powell510

Congrats buttercup and emmy h&h9!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Buttercup84 said:


> Congrats Emmy, I totally saw the line on your IC and glad the frer confirmed it :happydance: How did DH react to your little boy wearing the shirt? :)
> I got my BFP today too which was a very happy surprise considering we started ttc mid cycle and I was sure we would have missed ovulation day. I was getting shadows on some cheapies and thought I was going nuts so took a chance and used a frer today and the line was pretty clear:
> https://i58.tinypic.com/axmgb8.jpg
> I think i'm due 3rd March going by probable conception date, just hoping this little bean is sticky! :D

Wow two in one day! This thread is starting to look like a lucky one! ;) fingers crossed for more to come and congratulations to you!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww buttercup congratulations! We are bump buddies!! I am due 5th March! Is there a March due date group? I loved being part of a group last time we were such a support to each other I'm still friends with them all now! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

xxemmyxx said:


> Aww buttercup congratulations! We are bump buddies!! I am due 5th March! Is there a March due date group? I loved being part of a group last time we were such a support to each other I'm still friends with them all now! Xxx

I've just made one as it doesn't look like anyone else has yet: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-2016-mamas.html
I still keep in touch with my September 2014 and December 2011 ladies on fb too :flower:


----------



## coucou11

Congrats Emmy and Buttercup!!! Fantastic news for both of you!


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations Emmy!! I am so happy for you!

EDIT: Just saw yours too Buttercup! Congratulations!!


----------



## ashleyg

I am CD 16 and FINALLY got all three positive OPKs today!! DH and I DTD Saturday, Sunday & Today (I ovulated this afternoon). So I hope that I catch this egg! It's so weird because just this morning all three tests showed a negative. The digi didn't even show the flashing smiley it was just the blank circle. Then I tested again mid afternoon and got dark positives and a positive digital. Now onto the TWW!
 



Attached Files:







CD 16.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hal423

Yay! Congrats to you too Buttercup! Two BFPs in one day - hopefully this is a lucky thread and we can all be March bump buddies!

Congrats on finally getting the positive OPK Ashley! Now the killer wait begins!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks hal! It's just so werid how I didn't even get a slight positive on any OPK this morning. Even the CB digi showed the blank circle...not even the flashing smiley that means I would have been close to ovulating. I am so lucky I decided to test again this afternoon because I must have just caught my surge or something lol! 


I am going to start testing on June 30 and see how it goes. Hopefully this time I get a bfp :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Thanks hal! It's just so werid how I didn't even get a slight positive on any OPK this morning. Even the CB digi showed the blank circle...not even the flashing smiley that means I would have been close to ovulating. I am so lucky I decided to test again this afternoon because I must have just caught my surge or something lol!
> 
> 
> I am going to start testing on June 30 and see how it goes. Hopefully this time I get a bfp :)

They say you're most likely to catch your surge in the afternoon from what I've read. We all know you're lying, you'll start testing like Friday :haha: can't wait to see your tests!!


----------



## ashleyg

LOL! :rofl: Probably! 

BUT I am really really really going to try NOT to test until then haha. I want to be pleasantly surprised with a positive test :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

How are you doing Miracles?


----------



## Powell510

GL Ashleyg!! Hope you catch the eggie when it's ready!


----------



## mommyxofxone

OMG buttercup you beat me again?! what dpo are you? huge congrats but i'm definitely jealous!

congrats emmy!!!! i don't know why but when i looked at your name i thought it said remmy :dohh: i think my brain didn't process the x's! oh boy, if i've called you remmy at all i'm so sorry lol

afm: i had some cramps today, but they're long gone as well. 

Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see. 

i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am! 

will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Buttercup! H&H 9 months to you and lots of sticky :dust: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:

Yay Ashley! FXed that you caught that eggie this month, can't wait to (hopefully) see a :bfp: from you soon. :D

Have fun on your trip mommyxofxone! :thumbup:
Hopefully you'll have a nice, dark :bfp: for us when you get back. :D

Haha, I feel like everyone else is either in the TWW, just found out that they are pregnant, or just got visited by the :witch: and I'm the only one stuck still waiting to O! It's taking forever to get here, I can't imagine how impatient I'm going to feel when the TWW gets here if I feel like waiting to O is dragging on forever. :coffee:


----------



## Powell510

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats Buttercup! H&H 9 months to you and lots of sticky :dust: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:
> 
> Yay Ashley! FXed that you caught that eggie this month, can't wait to (hopefully) see a :bfp: from you soon. :D
> 
> Have fun on your trip mommyxofxone! :thumbup:
> Hopefully you'll have a nice, dark :bfp: for us when you get back. :D
> 
> Haha, I feel like everyone else is either in the TWW, just found out that they are pregnant, or just got visited by the :witch: and I'm the only one stuck still waiting to O! It's taking forever to get here, I can't imagine how impatient I'm going to feel when the TWW gets here if I feel like waiting to O is dragging on forever. :coffee:

I'm cd5 but already waiting on O like it's Christmas lol


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow!!!! I had like 6-7 pages I missed!!! 

First POWELL!!!! Yes!!! 2012! I remember you!!! How have you been?! :hugs:

Buttercup & Emmy YAY! So excited for you both! :happydance: 

AFM - just waiting to O :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :wave: here is my test from this am :coffee:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770

I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.

I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there. 

I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Wow!!!! I had like 6-7 pages I missed!!!
> 
> First POWELL!!!! Yes!!! 2012! I remember you!!! How have you been?! :hugs:
> 
> Buttercup & Emmy YAY! So excited for you both! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - just waiting to O :wacko:

How neat is this?!?! Been great! How funny were TTC #2 at the same time and ended up back here. How have ya been?! What CD are you?

afm, CD6. Spotted bleeding CD4 and just spotted a little yesterday. I remember the soy making my spotting shorter by a day but I think it's from the AVC. I'm not complaining tho! But I'm confused cuz FF has me at fertile today and no clue why lol anyone have any ideas? :wacko: last dose of soy tomorrow then starting OPKs on Saturday


----------



## apaki

Hi ladies! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4 and we plan to ttc starting this cycle!


----------



## Powell510

apaki said:


> Hi ladies! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4 and we plan to ttc starting this cycle!

I'm CD6 so you're right behind me! Are you doing anything special (opk, temp, supplemets, etc) to start of or are you starting off casual? Lol


----------



## apaki

Powell510 said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4 and we plan to ttc starting this cycle!
> 
> I'm CD6 so you're right behind me! Are you doing anything special (opk, temp, supplemets, etc) to start of or are you starting off casual? LolClick to expand...

I have been taking prenatals for a month now! I've also bought opks and a thermometer but honestly I'm pretty clueless because I didn't use any of it for my first!


----------



## Powell510

apaki said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4 and we plan to ttc starting this cycle!
> 
> I'm CD6 so you're right behind me! Are you doing anything special (opk, temp, supplemets, etc) to start of or are you starting off casual? LolClick to expand...
> 
> I have been taking prenatals for a month now! I've also bought opks and a thermometer but honestly I'm pretty clueless because I didn't use any of it for my first!Click to expand...

Click on the chart in my signature and make an account and it'll tell you the basics on temping! About how long are your cycles? That'll help determine when to start using OPKs. What kind do you have?


----------



## apaki

Powell510 said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have a 17 month old and I'm currently on CD4 and we plan to ttc starting this cycle!
> 
> I'm CD6 so you're right behind me! Are you doing anything special (opk, temp, supplemets, etc) to start of or are you starting off casual? LolClick to expand...
> 
> I have been taking prenatals for a month now! I've also bought opks and a thermometer but honestly I'm pretty clueless because I didn't use any of it for my first!Click to expand...
> 
> Click on the chart in my signature and make an account and it'll tell you the basics on temping! About how long are your cycles? That'll help determine when to start using OPKs. What kind do you have?Click to expand...

I do have a very unused F2F account. I took my temperature when I woke this am. Hopefully I'll keep it up!

I have just the cheapie OPKs from Amazon. Apparently my fertile days are from July 2nd to 8th. Hopefully we'll catch the egg! :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!


----------



## apaki

AngelofTroy said:


> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!

All the best! I'm on CD4 but I still have another week to go before I'm fertile. I read that if you BD between day 7&21 chances are pretty good!


----------



## Powell510

AngelofTroy said:


> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!


How did you figure that out?


----------



## ashleyg

AngelofTroy said:


> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!

Wow! You'd better get to it then haha



mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :wave: here is my test from this am :coffee:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770
> 
> 
> I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.
> 
> I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there.
> 
> I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.

I don't think I can see it yet. Good luck!! :D



Powell510 said:


> How neat is this?!?! Been great! How funny were TTC #2 at the same time and ended up back here. How have ya been?! What CD are you?
> 
> afm, CD6. Spotted bleeding CD4 and just spotted a little yesterday. I remember the soy making my spotting shorter by a day but I think it's from the AVC. I'm not complaining tho! But I'm confused cuz FF has me at fertile today and no clue why lol anyone have any ideas? :wacko: last dose of soy tomorrow then starting OPKs on Saturday

I have no idea, I'm still new to all this myself lol. Exciting to finally start the OPKs! It felt like I was waiting forever to start testing and then another forever to get a positive haha


----------



## ashleyg

Okay ladies! Need some help! 

This is this mornings test, def think that today is the true positive. What day would I count myself as 1 DPO? Tomorrow??
 



Attached Files:







CD 17.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:


> Okay ladies! Need some help!
> 
> This is this mornings test, def think that today is the true positive. What day would I count myself as 1 DPO? Tomorrow??

Those are deff positive. I think you would count 2 days from now as you usually ovulate in the next day after a positive OPK then the next day would be 1DPO


----------



## ashleyg

Okay got it! Lol. It's so confusing. I feel like if I count June 25th as 1 DPO then by the time my period gets here I would only be like 9 or 10 dpo? I don't feel like that's a very long time


----------



## Powell510

Well you haven't ovulated yet so I know today wouldn't be classed as O day


----------



## Powell510

After a quick Google it seems to vary from woman to woman how they count it. If you don't use an app click on the chart in my Sig and enter it on there and see when they put you at 1DPO!


----------



## KalonKiki

Do you know how long your LP is Ashley? Some women do have an LP that short but usually if you O "late" then your period would be due late as well depending on your LP. Your LP doesn't change unless you take supps to try and lengthen it (sometimes ladies with unusually short LPs do this). The average LP is 13-15 days. I would classify O day as tomorrow for you since you normally O 12-24 hours after your positive OPK, and your OPKs are definitely positive today. So the 25th would put you at 1 DPO. Good luck hun! :thumbup:

Mommyxofxone I'm not sure if I see anything yet or not either. Can't wait to see your next test after you get back! :D


----------



## hal423

Hi to the newer ladies on here and good luck this cycle!

Mommy, I hope you have a great trip and are greeted with a nice dark BFP when you get back! I also tested today at 9dpo and BFN (see below). Don't think we caught the egg this time.

Ashley, I don't think you can know for sure the exact O day unless you temp but FF says you usually will O 12-48 hours after a positive OPK. However, there are times where you will get a positive because your body gears up to O but then doesn't for some reason. Then it may try again later and you'll get another positive. Good luck!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! This is all so confusing haha. I guess I will go between tomrrow and the 24th as 1dpo :haha: Regardless I'm not going to test until end of the month or beginning of July.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Powell510 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!
> 
> 
> How did you figure that out?Click to expand...

Well last cycle was only 24 days long which makes 
O likely to be around CD10!! Cycles are super short since I came off bcp :/


----------



## Powell510

AngelofTroy said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!
> 
> 
> How did you figure that out?Click to expand...
> 
> Well last cycle was only 24 days long which makes
> O likely to be around CD10!! Cycles are super short since I came off bcp :/Click to expand...

That is if your LP is normal. Have you tracked your cycle with OPK to guess ir BBT to confirm when O is?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> How are you doing Miracles?

I'm doing a lot better! I've had some weird cramping ever since around the time I would most likely have had implantation so part of me wants to test, which I never want to do early, but I don't know that I can get myself to do it yet. I had this really strong, almost pinpoint cramp at about 7 dpo that made me stop what I was doing and have had mild ones off and on since. I would think it would be to early for af cramps but idk. My fertility tracker predicts af Friday, I expect it by Sunday or will consider it to be late if it doesn't show by then. I'm excited to see your in your tww starting tomorrow! Can't wait to see all your tests!! :) hopefully your vacation got your body relaxed enough that there is no way this month won't be yours!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Miracles?
> 
> I'm doing a lot better! I've had some weird cramping ever since around the time I would most likely have had implantation so part of me wants to test, which I never want to do early, but I don't know that I can get myself to do it yet. I had this really strong, almost pinpoint cramp at about 7 dpo that made me stop what I was doing and have had mild ones off and on since. I would think it would be to early for af cramps but idk. My fertility tracker predicts af Friday, I expect it by Sunday or will consider it to be late if it doesn't show by then. I'm excited to see your in your tww starting tomorrow! Can't wait to see all your tests!! :) hopefully your vacation got your body relaxed enough that there is no way this month won't be yours!Click to expand...

Eek I can't wait to see your tests either lol! I'm excited for you hopefully this month will be ours!

I am hoping that the little vacation helped a bit. I've felt a lot more relaxed this time though and I have a good feeling about it unlike last cycle. FX my gut is right haha. I don't want to test early though. Last month I stressed myself out and I want to just be pleasantly surprised with a nice positive pregnancy test LOL


----------



## ashleyg

Here is this afternoons OPK! Definiately dark and I am going to count tomorrow as 1 DPO :D
 



Attached Files:







CD 17 afternoon.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:


> Here is this afternoons OPK! Definiately dark and I am going to count tomorrow as 1 DPO :D

Go catch that egg!! FX for you


----------



## krissie328

ashleyg said:


> Here is this afternoons OPK! Definiately dark and I am going to count tomorrow as 1 DPO :D

Oh that is beautiful! Good luck hun.

Afm, I've been testing with opk and I expected a positive yesterday or today as my Sunday one was almost positive. But they seem to be fading, yet I feel like o is happening. So maybe I was catching the end of my surge Sunday and I didn't test Saturday.

Hubby and I celebrated 10 years being married this past week. It's kinda weird to think we have been together so long. Maybe we will end up with an anniversary baby. ;)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Eek I can't wait to see your tests either lol! I'm excited for you hopefully this month will be ours!
> 
> I am hoping that the little vacation helped a bit. I've felt a lot more relaxed this time though and I have a good feeling about it unlike last cycle. FX my gut is right haha. I don't want to test early though. Last month I stressed myself out and I want to just be pleasantly surprised with a nice positive pregnancy test LOL
> 
> That would be great if this month was it for us both! I wouldn't mind a little spring baby at all! And I feel like my daughter is starting to get impatient haha. I hope you geta positive right away! No more guessing!
> 
> Your opks look fantastic btw!! :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell - crazy! Remind me of your LO's birthday?? My LO was May 7th. Maybe we'll be bump buddies again! FX! 

I'm on CD 6. Usually O on CD 12, & have around a 16 day LP. I'm like clockwork - 28-29 day cycles. Got my BFP with my DD at 10 DPO (didn't try testing before that) but trying to hold off on testing til AF is due, which is July 15th.


----------



## Powell510

May 10th so right behind you! How neat would that be? We're also on the same CD! And I took soy again like I did with our son so I'll O at a normal time (hopefully!)


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Eek I can't wait to see your tests either lol! I'm excited for you hopefully this month will be ours!
> 
> I am hoping that the little vacation helped a bit. I've felt a lot more relaxed this time though and I have a good feeling about it unlike last cycle. FX my gut is right haha. I don't want to test early though. Last month I stressed myself out and I want to just be pleasantly surprised with a nice positive pregnancy test LOL
> 
> That would be great if this month was it for us both! I wouldn't mind a little spring baby at all! And I feel like my daughter is starting to get impatient haha. I hope you geta positive right away! No more guessing!
> 
> Your opks look fantastic btw!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope I do too! I hate having to guess if there is a line there or not.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## AngelofTroy

Powell510 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!
> 
> 
> How did you figure that out?Click to expand...
> 
> Well last cycle was only 24 days long which makes
> O likely to be around CD10!! Cycles are super short since I came off bcp :/Click to expand...
> 
> That is if your LP is normal. Have you tracked your cycle with OPK to guess ir BBT to confirm when O is?Click to expand...

No I haven't tried anything like that yet. We are trying to stay relaxed so far and just dtd every two days ish throughout, DS was a one time oops so we thought it would be easy but this is cycle 3 already. My only worry is that I'm not ovulating at all for some reason or really late and LP isn't long enough to sustain a pregnancy. I think if we don't get a bfp this month I'll try OPK to see if it looks normal. My cycles weren't long before bcp, about 27/28 days but 26 and 24 are unprecedented.


----------



## Powell510

AngelofTroy said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD5 and AF has almost gone, going to start dtd straight away as apparently I'm fertile from CD8!
> 
> 
> How did you figure that out?Click to expand...
> 
> Well last cycle was only 24 days long which makes
> O likely to be around CD10!! Cycles are super short since I came off bcp :/Click to expand...
> 
> That is if your LP is normal. Have you tracked your cycle with OPK to guess ir BBT to confirm when O is?Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't tried anything like that yet. We are trying to stay relaxed so far and just dtd every two days ish throughout, DS was a one time oops so we thought it would be easy but this is cycle 3 already. My only worry is that I'm not ovulating at all for some reason or really late and LP isn't long enough to sustain a pregnancy. I think if we don't get a bfp this month I'll try OPK to see if it looks normal. My cycles weren't long before bcp, about 27/28 days but 26 and 24 are unprecedented.Click to expand...

OPKs only let you know when you're getting ready to ovulate. It doesn't confirm it. Temps are really the only thing that can be done at home to confirm


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't think I can reliably temp because I work nights twice a week and am also up most nights at different times with my toddler. :/


----------



## Powell510

You could try it! A friend of mine detected O with no more than 3 hours of sleep at a time because of her toddler


----------



## Powell510

Bellarosa how long have you been TTC #2?


----------



## hal423

Morning everyone! I am 10dpo today and woke up at 4:30am because I had to use the bathroom and decided to test (because I am too impatient to wait til 11dpo when I got my last BFP). Anyway, my eyes were still fuzzy and I didn't see anything so went back to bed. When I woke up at 6am, I looked at the test again and it had dried like this. There's something there but can't tell if it's a faint line or an evap. Any ideas? Can you guys see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinkpassion

I see something, only time will tell!-! Good luck and fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> Morning everyone! I am 10dpo today and woke up at 4:30am because I had to use the bathroom and decided to test (because I am too impatient to wait til 11dpo when I got my last BFP). Anyway, my eyes were still fuzzy and I didn't see anything so went back to bed. When I woke up at 6am, I looked at the test again and it had dried like this. There's something there but can't tell if it's a faint line or an evap. Any ideas? Can you guys see it?

I think I can see something!! But since it was after the time limit I'm not sure if that's a valid light positive. Test again later!


----------



## ashleyg

CD 18 and this is this mornings OPK. Still dark but the Wondfo is getting a tiny bit lighter. I really hope that it actually gets light this time instead of staying positive like it did last month :/ 

The 2nd test I took shows that I'm still surging. It's one of those that the line only appears if there is a surge. If not, then it's blank. So DH and I have DTD like 4 days in a row since Saturday haha. I should be able to catch it!
 



Attached Files:







CD 18 .jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:


> CD 18 and this is this mornings OPK. Still dark but the Wondfo is getting a tiny bit lighter. I really hope that it actually gets light this time instead of staying positive like it did last month :/
> 
> The 2nd test I took shows that I'm still surging. It's one of those that the line only appears if there is a surge. If not, then it's blank. So DH and I have DTD like 4 days in a row since Saturday haha. I should be able to catch it!

Good luck!!.What brand is the one that only shows a line for a surge?


----------



## ashleyg

Powell510 said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> CD 18 and this is this mornings OPK. Still dark but the Wondfo is getting a tiny bit lighter. I really hope that it actually gets light this time instead of staying positive like it did last month :/
> 
> The 2nd test I took shows that I'm still surging. It's one of those that the line only appears if there is a surge. If not, then it's blank. So DH and I have DTD like 4 days in a row since Saturday haha. I should be able to catch it!
> 
> Good luck!!.What brand is the one that only shows a line for a surge?Click to expand...

I got it on base when I went shopping the other day...so it's just military brand I guess? Haha!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell510 said:


> Bellarosa how long have you been TTC #2?

Last month we were NTNP (but I was doing BBT to get a baseline & we happened to DTD the day before & my O DAY) so this is our first month actually trying. I see you're 4 weeks in - so 2nd cycle trying?


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Bellarosa how long have you been TTC #2?
> 
> Last month we were NTNP (but I was doing BBT to get a baseline & we happened to DTD the day before & my O DAY) so this is our first month actually trying. I see you're 4 weeks in - so 2nd cycle trying?Click to expand...

First cycle after a MC while NTNP


----------



## MiraclesHappn

The way I have been feeling today I'm pretty sure af is right around the corner again. Sigh. Oh well! Nothing I can do go change that. Hopefully eating much better will raise my chances next cycle! Still waiting for more beautiful bfps from you ladies!! :)


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> The way I have been feeling today I'm pretty sure af is right around the corner again. Sigh. Oh well! Nothing I can do go change that. Hopefully eating much better will raise my chances next cycle! Still waiting for more beautiful bfps from you ladies!! :)

Dont count yourself out yet girly!


----------



## ashleyg

Confirming with this afternoons OPK that my tests are getting a little lighter! I am 100% sure now that I surged the other day!
 



Attached Files:







CD 18 lighter.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell510

MiraclesHappn said:


> The way I have been feeling today I'm pretty sure af is right around the corner again. Sigh. Oh well! Nothing I can do go change that. Hopefully eating much better will raise my chances next cycle! Still waiting for more beautiful bfps from you ladies!! :)

You're not out till :witch: shows!


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:


> Confirming with this afternoons OPK that my tests are getting a little lighter! I am 100% sure now that I surged the other day!

The madness you're going thru is why "they" say to stop testing after your first positive lol


----------



## ashleyg

Hahah I should have stopped testing because now I need advice!!

I took another OPK to make sure that the lines are still getting lighter and this is what came up! The wondfo is lighter...but the CB digi showed me a solid smiley face again!! I am so confused!
 



Attached Files:







what?! CD 18 night.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hal423

Did another wondfo and a FRER - is this it?!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## apaki

ashleyg said:


> Hahah I should have stopped testing because now I need advice!!
> 
> I took another OPK to make sure that the lines are still getting lighter and this is what came up! The wondfo is lighter...but the CB digi showed me a solid smiley face again!! I am so confused!

Oh no that's so weird!


----------



## apaki

hal423 said:


> Did another wondfo and a FRER - is this it?!!!

Can you see a second line? It's not visible on my phone screen :(


----------



## hal423

Just saw your post Ashley! It could be that your body tried to ovulate earlier and didn't and now you've got another surge because it's trying to again. Not sure though - these OPKs have been giving you the run aroun!


----------



## hal423

That wasn't a very good picture - I can see faint lines on all 3. Here's another pic darkened up a bit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ashleyg

I can see the line hal!!

These opks are making me so nervous that I'm not ovulating :/


----------



## Powell510

hal423 said:


> That wasn't a very good picture - I can see faint lines on all 3. Here's another pic darkened up a bit


I see it I see it!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell510 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Bellarosa how long have you been TTC #2?
> 
> Last month we were NTNP (but I was doing BBT to get a baseline & we happened to DTD the day before & my O DAY) so this is our first month actually trying. I see you're 4 weeks in - so 2nd cycle trying?Click to expand...
> 
> First cycle after a MC while NTNPClick to expand...

So sorry for your loss, Hun. :hugs: FX you get your rainbow this month!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hal, I can't see it on my phone, but that doesn't mean it's not there!!! Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hal423

ashleyg said:


> I can see the line hal!!
> 
> These opks are making me so nervous that I'm not ovulating :/

I bet you are ovulating - maybe it's just taking a couple tries. I really hope you get your BFP this time but if not, try temping next cycle to see if you can pinpoint O day.


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah, I will try next cycle if nothing happens this time. But I think I am just going to trust the Wondfos since everyone always says that they are pretty accurate. I always hear more issues with the digi so I'll just stick with the other test lol


----------



## apaki

hal423 said:


> That wasn't a very good picture - I can see faint lines on all 3. Here's another pic darkened up a bit

I see lines on the bottom two tests!!! Eeee congrats!


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Bellarosa how long have you been TTC #2?
> 
> Last month we were NTNP (but I was doing BBT to get a baseline & we happened to DTD the day before & my O DAY) so this is our first month actually trying. I see you're 4 weeks in - so 2nd cycle trying?Click to expand...
> 
> First cycle after a MC while NTNPClick to expand...
> 
> So sorry for your loss, Hun. :hugs: FX you get your rainbow this month!Click to expand...

Thanx hun! I had my first miscarriage one cycle before getting pregnant with our son and that cycle was my first soy cycle so I'm hoping for a repeat!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Feeling pretty down, just posted asking how long after stopping bcp did the people in first tri conceive and both replies so far say over a year. :( So why do doctors tell you you're fertile straight away?!


----------



## Powell510

AngelofTroy said:


> Feeling pretty down, just posted asking how long after stopping bcp did the people in first tri conceive and both replies so far say over a year. :( So why do doctors tell you you're fertile straight away?!

I've definitely heard of it taking a while to get BCP outta your system and things get back to normal. I hope this isn't the case for you


----------



## Buttercup84

Ashley, hopefully you did on the second surge fc! When are you testing?
Angel, I know a few ladies who conceived pretty much immediately after coming off the pill or other hormonal BC. It varies so much but hopefully it won't take long for you :hugs:
Congrats again Hal! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Angel - my sister got PG while on the BCP with her 2nd & 3rd babies! I'm sure it's not like that for everyone.


----------



## apaki

AngelofTroy said:


> Feeling pretty down, just posted asking how long after stopping bcp did the people in first tri conceive and both replies so far say over a year. :( So why do doctors tell you you're fertile straight away?!

I actually got pregnant pretty quickly the first time after stopping the pill. So it is possible!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hal, I see lines! Congrats, H&H 9 months and lots of sticky :dust: for you. :happydance: :dance: :bunny:

I'm sorry that your OPKs are confusing you Ashley! I would honestly go with the Wondfo and classify today as O day though. Wondfos are very reliable from what I hear. Good luck hun, I hope you caught the egg and that yesterday really was your surge. :hugs:

Angel I think it really all depends on each individual person. When I stopped the depo it took me 2 years to get my cycles back so I will never go on hormonal birth control again because I imagine that it would be similar with the pill, among other horrible symptoms that aren't normal. Many women are fertile straight away after coming off of the pill. The only way to know for sure how long it will take you is just to try and see what happens, there is no way to predict how long it will take beforehand even if you haven't been on birth control ever in your whole life. Good luck, I hope that your stay in TTC is short and sweet. :hugs:


----------



## hal423

I've heard so many different ways the pill can affect your cycle - a lot of women are fertile right away and others it takes a while to get regular cycles back. I was on the pill for 14 years and when I stopped I would go 3-4 months without a period so I wondered if I would ever get pregnant. I started charting and didn't ovulate the first 2 cycles and then my third cycle was long but I got my BFP with DD #1. Fingers crossed for you!

I took another wondfo this morning at 11dpo and still just a faint line. I hope this is really it and lines start getting darker soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi there guys!! Do you mind if I join your group or am I too late? My husband and I have just recently decided to begin TTC no. 2 our little man is 2 in September......I am currently CD 13 and got a positive OPK today!! We managed to BD Sunday and Monday of this week but I have been away on a hen do since then! I just got home and hoping to Tonight but then he away on the stag tomorrow so probably a long shot this month but at least the timing is ok!! 

Really looking forward to getting to know all of you and being there for eachother through this journey! 

Lots of baby /sticky dust to you all ! &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56438;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56438;


----------



## ashleyg

Hal - your tests are def getting darker!!

Angel - I think I commented on this already but I can't remember lol! When I got off of the pill it took my cycles about a year to be regular again. I was on it for like 5 or 6 years though. But some women have no issues getting their cycles back and getting pregnant right away!

buttercup - I think I am going to start testing at the very end of the month/beginning of July. 

Kalon - It makes me worry that nothing is happening :( I'm so nervous now! But my wondfo from this morning seems to be a little lighter...but the digi is what is worrying me!

twinkletoe - Welcome!! How exciting you already got your positive OPK! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Girls!
Ashleyg thanks so much for replying and the welcome! I'm not positive about O'ing obviously as it was an ic OPK and a cb digi with no temping but both positive on the same day I will just hope for the best that this is it and stop testing! 

Not sure about the testing in the DPO stage....I drove myself a bit crazy with the IC tests when we were TTC my wee man so I think I will TRY "try" being the operative word! Not to test until AF due! But I will probably cave!!&#128584;&#128585;

Angel hi- I conceived on my 5th cycle after being off the pill......we weren't timing really or anything for the first 4 cycles and then cycle 5 i used preseed and opks and we did it! Fx for you that it won't take very long at all! 

I haven't managed to catch up with all the posts previous to this page as my wee man is a hungry man at the mo but will do soon I promise! Excited to be part of a support network!

X


----------



## Powell510

twinkletoe said:


> Hey Girls!
> Ashleyg thanks so much for replying and the welcome! I'm not positive about O'ing obviously as it was an ic OPK and a cb digi with no temping but both positive on the same day I will just hope for the best that this is it and stop testing!
> 
> Not sure about the testing in the DPO stage....I drove myself a bit crazy with the IC tests when we were TTC my wee man so I think I will TRY "try" being the operative word! Not to test until AF due! But I will probably cave!!&#128584;&#128585;
> 
> Angel hi- I conceived on my 5th cycle after being off the pill......we weren't timing really or anything for the first 4 cycles and then cycle 5 i used preseed and opks and we did it! Fx for you that it won't take very long at all!
> 
> I haven't managed to catch up with all the posts previous to this page as my wee man is a hungry man at the mo but will do soon I promise! Excited to be part of a support network!
> 
> X

Good luck hun


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Powell!! Our wee monkeys aren't too far apart in age!! Are you doing anything in particular this cycle to conceive (apart from the obvious of course ;-)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Twinkletoes, I remember you from the October Pumpkins 2013 group! If I remember correctly you were the first person in our baby group to give birth. It's good to see a familiar face. :hugs:
My October Pumpkin ended up turning into a September Sweetpea as well. I think that there were only 6 of us that gave birth in September instead of October. I was the 5th. :haha:

Ashley I don't put much stock in digis, I've heard that they can be so unreliable. Definitely trust your Wondfo, they're about as sensitive as tests get. :hugs:
Of course it never hurts to continue BDing until you're positive that you've already O'd. :winkwink:


----------



## Powell510

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks Powell!! Our wee monkeys aren't too far apart in age!! Are you doing anything in particular this cycle to conceive (apart from the obvious of course ;-)

How neAt?! Yes I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 to help ovulate. Taking folic acid, bee pollen, royal jelly, raw honey and cinnamon, acv, b complex with vitamin c, and geritol (this only until O). Starting robitussen and grapefuit juice soon to help with CM. 

I know, its alot! Those are all the things I was taking the cycle I got my bfp with our son. It was the first cycle I took soy, geritol and royal jelly so I def wanted to use those! But added bee pollen to go with


----------



## hal423

Welcome twinkletoe! Powell, it sure sounds like you've covered your bases for a good catch of that egg! Good luck to you!


----------



## ashleyg

twinkletoe said:


> Hey Girls!
> Ashleyg thanks so much for replying and the welcome! I'm not positive about O'ing obviously as it was an ic OPK and a cb digi with no temping but both positive on the same day I will just hope for the best that this is it and stop testing!
> 
> Not sure about the testing in the DPO stage....I drove myself a bit crazy with the IC tests when we were TTC my wee man so I think I will TRY "try" being the operative word! Not to test until AF due! But I will probably cave!!&#128584;&#128585;

That sounds pretty good to me though! Hopefully that was your true O!

That's what I plan to do as well...but we will see if I can hold old. Last cycle I stressed myself out so much trying to see a line. So I'm going to try to just relax and test later if I can haha



KalonKiki said:


> Ashley I don't put much stock in digis, I've heard that they can be so unreliable. Definitely trust your Wondfo, they're about as sensitive as tests get. :hugs:
> Of course it never hurts to continue BDing until you're positive that you've already O'd. :winkwink:

Haha we def will be dtd one more time tonight to be extra extra sure! It can't hurt. 

I did take another Wondfo and finally got a negative test so I feel much much much better about this now lol!
 



Attached Files:







Neg.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

afternoon everyone, hope everyone is well. I think i might test tomorrow at 11 dpo. :) 

can anyone fill me on on anything i missed?


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay ashleyg! !!!!!! That's WONDERFUL !!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Powell510

hal423 said:


> Welcome twinkletoe! Powell, it sure sounds like you've covered your bases for a good catch of that egg! Good luck to you!

Thanx hun!! Good luck to you too! Are you taking anything?


----------



## hal423

The only thing I used was preseed, which I used with my first and it worked both times!


----------



## Powell510

hal423 said:


> The only thing I used was preseed, which I used with my first and it worked both times!

Sounds like a winner! Where in your cycle are you again?


----------



## hal423

11dpo today - got faint positives both yesterday and today. Bought a 2 pack of digits during my lunch break but I probably won't use one until this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX Hal, that your digis go well! Keep us posted!


----------



## Powell510

Fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Just took my first OPK on CD8 right now, what does this mean?I have never done OPK's before lol sorry for being a bit of a noob :haha: 

I don't know how to add pictures here yet so I hope this works!!

https://tinypic.com/r/2vlkw3r/8


----------



## pinkpassion

Bombshell, there's no pic :/


----------



## bombshellmom

I added a link lol it's a tinypic.com link sorry I couldn't figure out how to post a pic!!:wacko:


----------



## pinkpassion

When I clicked on the link there's no pic


----------



## bombshellmom

Did this work?? :shrug:


I think I may have figured it out lmao
 



Attached Files:







opk1062515.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Powell510

bombshellmom said:


> Did this work?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> I think I may have figured it out lmao

For an OPK to be positive, the test line needs to be as dark as or darker than the control line


----------



## krissie328

pinkpassion said:


> When I clicked on the link there's no pic

Same here.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hal, I can see lines in all if your pictures!! That's so exciting! Can't wait to see more! 

Ashley I'm so glad your opks aren't giving you fits anymore! Glad you're officially in the tww! Woo-hoo! Can't wait to see your tests! Hopefully you can catch some of the good luck this ladies have brought! 

Afm, Got my super horrible pre af migraine and am starting to get cramps so I'm out. AF should be here in the next day or two, I just hope she doesn't wreck me physically like last time. I know I technically shouldn't count myself out yet but unfortunately how my cycles are now after having my daughter my hormones do crazy things to me and my health so I can always tell when the :witch: is flying in based on how I feel. Like I said as long as she isn't brutal this time I'm Ok with it! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Will there always be a faint line then? Or am I getting close to the fertile stage? Sorry, :/


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with the digis Hal! I don't think you have anything to worry about though, I'm positive that your eggo is indeed preggo. :winkwink:

Yay Ashley, wonderful news! I'll probably keep testing until my OPKs turn negative as well. I have my fingers crossed that I'll get my positive tomorrow or Saturday. This afternoon's test was considerably darker than they have been since I started testing. :D

Bombshellmom your test is currently negative but don't worry! It will get darker as you get closer to O and then when your test line is as dark as or darker than the control line you've got your positive and you'll O between 12 and 24 hours later. Good luck hun, I hope that you get your positive right on time! :hugs:
When are you due to O? You should expect your positive the day before if you have regular cycles, so be sure to test 2 or 3 times that day to make sure that you catch your surge. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Ashley I'm so glad your opks aren't giving you fits anymore! Glad you're officially in the tww! Woo-hoo! Can't wait to see your tests! Hopefully you can catch some of the good luck this ladies have brought!
> 
> Afm, Got my super horrible pre af migraine and am starting to get cramps so I'm out. AF should be here in the next day or two, I just hope she doesn't wreck me physically like last time. I know I technically shouldn't count myself out yet but unfortunately how my cycles are now after having my daughter my hormones do crazy things to me and my health so I can always tell when the :witch: is flying in based on how I feel. Like I said as long as she isn't brutal this time I'm Ok with it! :)

I am sooo glad as well! Omg. I was going to be so upset if it started to do what happened last time. I can't wait for my tests either haha. If I go by my first positive OPK, then tomorrow I am 3dpo!

Oh no I am so so sorry :hugs: How long have you been ttc again? 



KalonKiki said:


> Yay Ashley, wonderful news! I'll probably keep testing until my OPKs turn negative as well. I have my fingers crossed that I'll get my positive tomorrow or Saturday. This afternoon's test was considerably darker than they have been since I started testing. :D

Good luck girly!! I hope that they turn negative for you without any confusion like mine have been giving me lol. Excited for you to join me in the TWW!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> I am sooo glad as well! Omg. I was going to be so upset if it started to do what happened last time. I can't wait for my tests either haha. If I go by my first positive OPK, then tomorrow I am 3dpo!
> 
> Oh no I am so so sorry :hugs: How long have you been ttc again?

You're so close already to be able to start testing! I bet with such beautiful lines this month is totally yours! This is only my second cycle ttc actually so I'm really not upset :) it took almost a year to conceive my daughter and she's just the most wonderful little thing so as much as I hated the wait while trying for her I am now so glad it happened when it did and we got the baby that we did so this time I'm in no rush. If I can have one more as awesome as she is I'm okay with waiting until that perfect bundle is ready too :) 

I noticed you're getting pretty close to having a first birthday party to plan and throw! That's so exciting! Have you started planning at all yet??


----------



## Powell510

:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150626_073714.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

bombshellmom said:


> Will there always be a faint line then? Or am I getting close to the fertile stage? Sorry, :/

I have always seen a faint line on mine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

11 dpo today and :bfn: i'm so down!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell - is that a positive strip & negative digi?? Weird. I'd treat it as a positive just in case. 

Mommy - you're not out yet! 11 DPO is still early!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have some cramping but i feel really out. and down. 

man, i felt like i was definitely going to get that bfp this am. :( not even a hint!


----------



## hal423

Morning ladies. Sadly, I think I'm having a chemical. Temp dropped this morning and this morning's test is lighter than yesterday's. :(

I guess this is the downside of testing early. Most people that have chemicals never know it! AF is due today so I'm sure she'll be here soon. So disappointed to have gotten my hopes up, but gotta aray positive for next month!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I am sooo glad as well! Omg. I was going to be so upset if it started to do what happened last time. I can't wait for my tests either haha. If I go by my first positive OPK, then tomorrow I am 3dpo!
> 
> Oh no I am so so sorry :hugs: How long have you been ttc again?
> 
> You're so close already to be able to start testing! I bet with such beautiful lines this month is totally yours! This is only my second cycle ttc actually so I'm really not upset :) it took almost a year to conceive my daughter and she's just the most wonderful little thing so as much as I hated the wait while trying for her I am now so glad it happened when it did and we got the baby that we did so this time I'm in no rush. If I can have one more as awesome as she is I'm okay with waiting until that perfect bundle is ready too :)
> 
> I noticed you're getting pretty close to having a first birthday party to plan and throw! That's so exciting! Have you started planning at all yet??Click to expand...

Eeeek I know! Hahaha. I am going to try and hold off to test until Tuesday or Wednesday. I doubt I'll be able too though. I didn't get as many Wondfo pregnancy tests this time around so maybe that will hold me off from testing until I'm a littler father into the wait haha

Aw, I love your positivity! Rub some of that on me lol. I can't wait until I get to see your positive test!

Omg I have been planning already. Time has gone by so fast. I feel like I was just on this site posting my pregnancy test because I didn't believe it was a positive :haha: We are doing a pink and gold theme! Really cute and vintage-y almost. I'm excited! 



Powell510 said:


> :shrug:

I think I read somewhere that for the Target brand tests to be an actual positive, the test line has to be much much darker than the control.


----------



## ashleyg

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies. Sadly, I think I'm having a chemical. Temp dropped this morning and this morning's test is lighter than yesterday's. :(
> 
> I guess this is the downside of testing early. Most people that have chemicals never know it! AF is due today so I'm sure she'll be here soon. So disappointed to have gotten my hopes up, but gotta aray positive for next month!

Oh Hal I am so sorry! :hugs: Are you going to go to the doctor and get a blood test? A lighter line doesn't always mean a chemical!


----------



## ashleyg

mommy - you're not out yet!! Keep testing...my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell - Are those the OPK strips that I think they are? Those things were awful when I tried them, my tests were never clear about whether or not they was a positive, it was so frustrating. I'd honestly trust your digi, especially if you weren't expecting your positive today and you've only just started showing signs of fertility (CM, cervix check, ect).

I'm sorry Hal, hopefully it's not really a chemical and if it is then hopefully you'll get your sticky bean next cycle. :hugs:

Mommyxofxone - Your temps are still way above the cover line and many women don't get a positive test until after they miss their period. FXed for you! :dust:


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150626_091218_zpsdrzft9gz.jpg

This morning's test at 9:00 am was definitely positive. It was FMU though so I'm not going to count it as a true positive until I confirm it with this afternoon's test. I'm planning to test again at around 2:00 pm. :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Kalon - that looks great! I am sure that's a definate positive!


----------



## Powell510

KalonKiki said:


> Powell - Are those the OPK strips that I think they are? Those things were awful when I tried them, my tests were never clear about whether or not they was a positive, it was so frustrating. I'd honestly trust your digi, especially if you weren't expecting your positive today and you've only just started showing signs of fertility (CM, cervix check, ect).
> 
> I'm sorry Hal, hopefully it's not really a chemical and if it is then hopefully you'll get your sticky bean next cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Mommyxofxone - Your temps are still way above the cover line and many women don't get a positive test until after they miss their period. FXed for you! :dust:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150626_091218_zpsdrzft9gz.jpg
> 
> This morning's test at 9:00 am was definitely positive. It was FMU though so I'm not going to count it as a true positive until I confirm it with this afternoon's test. I'm planning to test again at around 2:00 pm. :happydance:

Freaking Answer brand. I took another with SMU and it barely had a line. Went to Wal-Mart and got their brand and it was about half way positive. So just gonna keep testing! I keep getting touches of EWCM but my cervix is drunk and will be high and medium then next time it'll be harder and more open. I think this is why they say not to test and check til 3 days after last dose of soy :wacko: but I'm a POAS addict lol


----------



## Powell510

Powell510 said:


> :shrug:

I think I read somewhere that for the Target brand tests to be an actual positive, the test line has to be much much darker than the control.[/QUOTE]

It's Answer brand and the instructions say the same as others, same color or darker = positive


----------



## KalonKiki

Yep, Answer brand, that's the one! I absolutely hate those tests, I'll never use them again. I'm quite pleased with the AccuMed OPKs from Amazon though, my positive test was so completely obvious that it was impossible to miss and it only took two days after ordering them to deliver to my house. They were also cheaper than Wondfos and had better customer reviews.

I'm dying to POAS again to make sure that I really am surging today but I really need to wait another hour. We just BDed for what will probably be the last time this fertile cycle. I'm afraid to get any closer to O since I'm positive that I conceived DS on O day and we're trying to sway girl. That and I'm pretty sure that after 3 days straight with only a two day break since AF ended I think DH is burned out and needs at least a day to recuperate anyway. I'm really hopeful that this afternoon's test is positive and that tomorrows tests are all negative again. I'm also hopeful that I get my O dip when I take my temp tomorrow morning.


----------



## Powell510

KalonKiki said:


> Yep, Answer brand, that's the one! I absolutely hate those tests, I'll never use them again. I'm quite pleased with the AccuMed OPKs from Amazon though, my positive test was so completely obvious that it was impossible to miss and it only took two days after ordering them to deliver to my house. They were also cheaper than Wondfos and had better customer reviews.
> 
> I'm dying to POAS again to make sure that I really am surging today but I really need to wait another hour. We just BDed for what will probably be the last time this fertile cycle. I'm afraid to get any closer to O since I'm positive that I conceived DS on O day and we're trying to sway girl. That and I'm pretty sure that after 3 days straight with only a two day break since AF ended I think DH is burned out and needs at least a day to recuperate anyway. I'm really hopeful that this afternoon's test is positive and that tomorrows tests are all negative again. I'm also hopeful that I get my O dip when I take my temp tomorrow morning.

Ahh I wish I would have read this earlier! I just ordered some Wondfos! Lol


----------



## KalonKiki

It's okay Powell, Wondfos are only a couple $ more expensive, there isn't much of a price difference. I've heard nothing but good things about Wondfos, I was actually going to order some for next cycle if the AccuMed tests weren't working out for me. The Wondfos should do right by you. :thumbup:

I tested again at 2:00 pm and got another positive. The first test had a darker test line than control line but with this one the lines were pretty even. I think it's safe to say that I did indeed have my surge. I'll test again between 6-8 pm to see if my tests are really getting lighter. I also just read on FF that you can get another LH surge shortly after you O so maybe that was why your tests were still showing positive the next day Ashley. If I get another positive tomorrow I'm just going to assume that it means that I O'd overnight.


----------



## Powell510

KalonKiki said:


> It's okay Powell, Wondfos are only a couple $ more expensive, there isn't much of a price difference. I've heard nothing but good things about Wondfos, I was actually going to order some for next cycle if the AccuMed tests weren't working out for me. The Wondfos should do right by you. :thumbup:
> 
> I tested again at 2:00 pm and got another positive. The first test had a darker test line than control line but with this one the lines were pretty even. I think it's safe to say that I did indeed have my surge. I'll test again between 6-8 pm to see if my tests are really getting lighter. I also just read on FF that you can get another LH surge shortly after you O so maybe that was why your tests were still showing positive the next day Ashley. If I get another positive tomorrow I'm just going to assume that it means that I O'd overnight.

They're actually cheaper than I saw the brand you're talking about. I got 50 for $6. I used them the cycle I got pregnant with my son so i know they work for me! I don't think they'll be here in time for this cycle tho :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

Did you only order the OPKs? I got 50 OPKs and 20 HPTs for $16.99 on Amazon. The same amount of Wondfos was $21.99 on there.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I just got that deal for the opks and hpts from wondfos :) that's what i used this cycle.


----------



## Powell510

KalonKiki said:


> Did you only order the OPKs? I got 50 OPKs and 20 HPTs for $16.99 on Amazon. The same amount of Wondfos was $21.99 on there.

I still have about 20 hpts (most Wondfos and a few others that cane in the box with the OPKs I have otten from the store) left from my last set of OPKs and HPTs lol I think it was $8 for 40 OPKs and 20 HPTs


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I got to POAS today! :haha: I'm still testing out my Clearblue easy digi OPKs (that expired 2 years ago!), but since I can't rely on those, I also grabbed some New Choice tests from Dollar Tree. So, this morning was my first try at the 2 line type OPK. The digi didn't detect anything, and the NC stick gave me 2 good lines, but the control was still def darker than the test. Wish I knew how to post a pic on here...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Trying to figure out how to upload a pic... Did this work?!

EDIT: Yay! Got it :happydance:

So yeah, the test line is a bit lighter in this pic than in person. But I still think it's "negative." Maybe I'll get a positive tomorrow morning?! :shrug: 

I'm also using FMU... But it doesn't say not to (and the Clearblue digi suggests using FMU). So I just used the same for both tests. Thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

normal tests (not digis) want you to test between 10am-8pm, not fmu. test once a day at the same time. something about too much concentrated urine giving false results or something. and no drinking or urinating 2 hours prior to the test.


afm, af due tomorrow. had the spotting yesterday, two wipes, and my temp went up today :shrug:


----------



## bombshellmom

mommyxofxone said:


> normal tests (not digis) want you to test between 10am-8pm, not fmu. test once a day at the same time. something about too much concentrated urine giving false results or something. and no drinking or urinating 2 hours prior to the test.
> 
> 
> afm, af due tomorrow. had the spotting yesterday, two wipes, and my temp went up today :shrug:


Fingers crossed you get your BFP!!! <3


I'm on CD10 and FF says I'm fertile starting today!!! EEP :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for the timing advice, Mommy! Took this OPK at 2:15. It's only slightly lighter than the control. Positive? Or will it really get darker??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KalonKiki

Bella it looks negative but it's nice and dark! Hopefully you'll get your positive test tomorrow. :D

Mommyxofxone your chart is still looking great. Maybe the spotting was implantation bleeding? It usually occurs about 3 days after you implant so that would explain why you got a negative test the other day. Tomorrow should put you at about 5 days past implantation if you really did have IB yesterday so if you miss AF and test it should show up positive. FXed for you! :dust: :thumbup:

Bombshellmom go catch that egg! Knock some boots :sex:! :happydance: :winkwink:

Had a huge dip in my temp this morning so I think it's safe to say that today is O day after that blazing positive I had on my OPK yesterday. :dance: :happydance: :bunny:
And on to the TWW starting tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Kalon! Have fun tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Bella it looks negative but it's nice and dark! Hopefully you'll get your positive test tomorrow. :D
> 
> Mommyxofxone your chart is still looking great. Maybe the spotting was implantation bleeding? It usually occurs about 3 days after you implant so that would explain why you got a negative test the other day. Tomorrow should put you at about 5 days past implantation if you really did have IB yesterday so if you miss AF and test it should show up positive. FXed for you! :dust: :thumbup:
> 
> Bombshellmom go catch that egg! Knock some boots :sex:! :happydance: :winkwink:
> 
> Had a huge dip in my temp this morning so I think it's safe to say that today is O day after that blazing positive I had on my OPK yesterday. :dance: :happydance: :bunny:
> And on to the TWW starting tomorrow. :coffee:

So happy you're on your 2WW tomorrow!! Give me a week and I'll catch up with you lol :winkwink:


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Thanks for the timing advice, Mommy! Took this OPK at 2:15. It's only slightly lighter than the control. Positive? Or will it really get darker??

Definitely might be darker tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Thanks Kalon! Have fun tonight! :winkwink:

Thanks Bella but we actually aren't planning to BD tonight. DH is a little burned out and we were planning for yesterday to be our cutoff day anyway. We're swaying :pink:. :blush:


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone! Yay for getting to the TWW Kalon!

Bella I agree you'll prob get a very dark line tomorrow - it's almost there!

Bombshell good luck with your OPKs!

AF just came so I guess it was a chemical. Hopefully it wont delay ovulation for me or anything. Thinking positive thoughts for July!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Hi everyone! Yay for getting to the TWW Kalon!
> 
> Bella I agree you'll prob get a very dark line tomorrow - it's almost there!
> 
> Bombshell good luck with your OPKs!
> 
> AF just came so I guess it was a chemical. Hopefully it wont delay ovulation for me or anything. Thinking positive thoughts for July!

Awww Hal, I'm sorry Hun :hugs: FX that July is your month!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> Hi everyone! Yay for getting to the TWW Kalon!
> 
> Bella I agree you'll prob get a very dark line tomorrow - it's almost there!
> 
> Bombshell good luck with your OPKs!
> 
> AF just came so I guess it was a chemical. Hopefully it wont delay ovulation for me or anything. Thinking positive thoughts for July!


I'm so sorry Hal. :hugs:
It shouldn't delay O for you, if anything you should be more fertile this cycle according to theory. Good luck and lots of :dust: I hope that you get your sticky :bfp: in July. :flower:


----------



## ashleyg

Hal - I am so sorry! FX or next cycle!

mommy - good luck girly!! 

As for all you other ladies...I'm so excited for you to all to POAS haha. I am going crazy waiting to test. UGH!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so as for me...I am 4 or 5 DPO and just going nuts waiting to test. I know I am waiting until the end of the month but it feels like time is just dragging by. Only symptoms I've had today was a slight backache but not sure of that's related to anything or not lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry hal :hugs:

Bella looks really close! not positive yet but test again tomorrow and i bet you'll get that positive! 

kiki- i would love to sway girl (i have one now) but i dont think dh would go for that and honestly i just want a bean! 

nothing new going on, got some really weird taste in my mouth standing in line for jurassic world movie today. it was the SAME weird nasty taste i had at 4 dpo. lasted a few seconds- same as last time. really weird. some cramping today. so far no spotting. 

just hanging out! if temp goes up again tomorrow (or stays the same) i may cave and test. if not? i'll wait til monday. the thing is my chart has never ever looked like this, and i went back on my charts and they always dip the day before af. and today it went up instead. i'm terrified.


----------



## ashleyg

That sounds like a really good sign though mommy!!


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> AF just came so I guess it was a chemical. Hopefully it wont delay ovulation for me or anything. Thinking positive thoughts for July!

I'm sorry hun. :hugs:

Afm,.I believe I'm 4 dpo. I didn't get a positive opk but I got an almost positive the day before and then forgot to test the following day. I had some really bad cramping and isolated pain on one side on CD 14 which is when I believe I o'd. Since we weren't actively trying this month we only dtd on CD 11. So not sure where I stand but I want to test hopefully at 10 dpo cause you never know.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mommyxofxone that's a really good sign! The reason that your temp spikes after you ovulate is due to the progesterone that gets produced that cycle. If your temps keep going up and staying that high it probably means that you're producing a lot of progesterone, which helps your baby stick if you are pregnant. Progesterone causes your temperature to go up. :thumbup:

Good luck Krissie! :D

Lol Ashley I feel oddly patient. Waiting to ovulate is the worst part of the cycle for me. I feel like once I've ovulated I can stop worrying about BDing and catching the egg and just relax and do whatever I want to keep myself busy until it's time to test. I don't think it's going to happen this cycle for me anyway. DH and I both have a feeling that next cycle is the one that we'll get pregnant on.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yes kiki. i know the day before af i usually dip down, (and this time went up) even when i was pg with dd it went down and i still got that bfp. I just am afraid tomorrow it'll go down. in that case i won't test. If it stays up i will be so thrilled and hopefully pg! i'm scared!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mommy FX!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Kalon - Why do you feel so good about next cycle? I'm curious :D

krissie - You're right, you never know! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## ashleyg

I totally forgot to mention a dream I had last night! 

I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit). 

But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only dream I had with her in it was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)


----------



## julie1989

Hi all, Im new to site. I have 5 year old daughter and am desperate for #2. Circumstances and finances held us back from trying sooner. I am due my period on 3rd July, and had slight red stain when i wiped 22nd June, not even enough to show on panty liner, so unsure weather implantation blleding or not. Good luck tk everyone x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> I totally forgot to mention a dream I had last night!
> 
> I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit).
> 
> But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only dream I had with her in it was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)

Ashley, that's so cool! I hope it means your BFP is coming!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashleyg said:


> I totally forgot to mention a dream I had last night!
> 
> I dreamt of my mom (she passed away Oct '13) and in the dream I was talking to her and decided to take a pregnancy test. I got a positive test and she told me that I should tell my dad right away that I found out I'm pregnant (my dad and I got into an argument about his new girlfriend and we weren't on great term for a little bit).
> 
> But the weird thing is that I NEVER dream of my mom. The only dream I had with her in it was when I was pregnant with my daughter. I believe in this kinda stuff though lol so I'm hoping it's a good sign :)

omg hun i had that same thing with my dd. i dreamt i took a test because my mom told me too. and it was positive that day and was acutally the only reason i tested. 

this time around i've got nothing.

hoping this is your cycle and it is a good sign!!!


afm:

13 dpo. :witch: due today. no sign of her yet. no cramping. nothing. no spotting. tested. got a nice :bfn: i'm out. just sitting here waiting for af to show. :coffee:


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashleyg: DH and I just both have a good feeling about next cycle, we aren't entirely sure why. That and about a year ago while I was WTT for whatever reason April 17th seemed like an important date to me. I decided to do a due date calculator for next cycle now that my cycles are finally regular again after giving birth to DS 21 months ago and it turns out that April 17th would be my due date if I conceived next cycle. July also seemed really important to me last year and I originally thought it would be that DH would give the green light to TTC in July but now I'm thinking that July will actually be the month I get pregnant. 

Also on the dream subject: About 2 years before I got pregnant with DS I had dreams about a baby boy. Then 2 months before I got pregnant with DS I had two :bfp: dreams in a row. One was short and was just me taking a First Signal test from Wal-Mart and having it show up a really dark positive. The second dream I found out that I was pregnant from a male doctor. When I actually got pregnant I got my first :bfp: on a First Signal test and it was really dark, just like my dream. Then I scheduled an appointment with my female GP and they ended up having to schedule me with a male doctor and he told me that I was definitely pregnant. While I was pregnant with DS 2 years ago I had dreams of a baby girl, even after I found out that I was having a boy. My mom also had dreams of a baby boy while she was pregnant with my youngest sister and ended up having my youngest brother 23 months after she was born. It's crazy how dreams and intuition can work out sometimes, I'm really hopeful that mine mean that I'll have my baby girl in April next year. :blush:

And of course I hope that yours mean that you will get your :bfp: this month, Ashley. :D

Mommyxofxone, I'm sorry about the :bfn:, they're never fun to see. You're not out until the :witch: shows though. :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Started spotting this morning, finally. Hoping it quickly switches to full force so I can officially count today as CD1! I feel better about the upcoming months, especially if I'm able to stick with my new eating plan as I'm hoping it can increase my health and straighten out my hormones so my body will be in optimal baby making mode! This cycle should go by pretty fast for me because I have a wedding to take pictures at (only my second one ever) then my daughter's birthday and her party shortly after. It's already an exciting month, a bfp would make it that much better! :)

Oh and I get to use my new thermometer and temp for real this cycle so I'm excited to see what that shows!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Got my positive in both my (expired) digi & my NC OPK! :yipee: Thanks for your help with the non-digi OPKs!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awesome Bella!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> Awesome Bella!

Thanks Mommy! No :witch: in sight ?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

nope nothing yet bella. 

isn't it sick, that i'm holding out hope that the spotting i had on 11dpo could be ib? since i don't have the two temps at 9 &10 i'm hoping it was a late implantation dip that i didn't see. from everything i've been reading to stay sane- it looks like it could take another 4 days to even actually implant, and another 4 days for the hcg to go through. so it COULD take up to 18 dpo to show. i'm just hoping i'm pregnant actually


----------



## Powell510

mommyxofxone said:


> nope nothing yet bella.
> 
> is sick, that i'm holding out hope that the spotting i had on 11dpo could be ib? since i don't have the two temps at 9 &10 i'm hoping it was a late implantation dip that i didn't see. from everything i've been reading to stay sane- it looks like it could take another 4 days to even actually implant, and another 4 days for the hcg to go through. so it COULD take up to 18 dpo to show. i'm just hoping i'm pregnant actually

Hang in there! Somehow or another I didnt get my :bfp: with our son until the evening of 21DPO and the next morning my beta was 240 so you definitely still have time!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks powell. i feel like these tests are faulty or something for my temps to be this high and have nothing!! watch it'll dip so low tomorrow and it'll be all over.


----------



## ashleyg

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ashley, that's so cool! I hope it means your BFP is coming!!!

Thank you! I hope so too!



mommyxofxone said:


> omg hun i had that same thing with my dd. i dreamt i took a test because my mom told me too. and it was positive that day and was acutally the only reason i tested.
> 
> this time around i've got nothing.
> 
> hoping this is your cycle and it is a good sign!!!
> 
> 
> afm:
> 
> 13 dpo. :witch: due today. no sign of her yet. no cramping. nothing. no spotting. tested. got a nice :bfn: i'm out. just sitting here waiting for af to show. :coffee:


Thanks girly, I hope it is a sign that I will get my positive this cycle! I still have a few days left until I find out though lol

I'm so sorry :( I am hoping she still doesn't show though!




KalonKiki said:


> Ashleyg: DH and I just both have a good feeling about next cycle, we aren't entirely sure why. That and about a year ago while I was WTT for whatever reason April 17th seemed like an important date to me. I decided to do a due date calculator for next cycle now that my cycles are finally regular again after giving birth to DS 21 months ago and it turns out that April 17th would be my due date if I conceived next cycle. July also seemed really important to me last year and I originally thought it would be that DH would give the green light to TTC in July but now I'm thinking that July will actually be the month I get pregnant.
> 
> Also on the dream subject: About 2 years before I got pregnant with DS I had dreams about a baby boy. Then 2 months before I got pregnant with DS I had two :bfp: dreams in a row. One was short and was just me taking a First Signal test from Wal-Mart and having it show up a really dark positive. The second dream I found out that I was pregnant from a male doctor. When I actually got pregnant I got my first :bfp: on a First Signal test and it was really dark, just like my dream. Then I scheduled an appointment with my female GP and they ended up having to schedule me with a male doctor and he told me that I was definitely pregnant. While I was pregnant with DS 2 years ago I had dreams of a baby girl, even after I found out that I was having a boy. My mom also had dreams of a baby boy while she was pregnant with my youngest sister and ended up having my youngest brother 23 months after she was born. It's crazy how dreams and intuition can work out sometimes, I'm really hopeful that mine mean that I'll have my baby girl in April next year. :blush:
> 
> And of course I hope that yours mean that you will get your :bfp: this month, Ashley. :D
> 
> Mommyxofxone, I'm sorry about the :bfn:, they're never fun to see. You're not out until the :witch: shows though. :hugs:

Oh my gosh what a crazy dream you had! It was kind of the same for me too with my mom. Literally a few days after I found out I was pregnant I dreamt of my mom and that I was going to be having a little girl I kept having dream after dream with my mom in it and a little baby girl. It's so crazy how it was right. I HOPE this is the case for the dream I had the other night!

Well, I hope you get your BFP soon girly!! I'd love to be bump buddies will all of you haha :D


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> Started spotting this morning, finally. Hoping it quickly switches to full force so I can officially count today as CD1! I feel better about the upcoming months, especially if I'm able to stick with my new eating plan as I'm hoping it can increase my health and straighten out my hormones so my body will be in optimal baby making mode! This cycle should go by pretty fast for me because I have a wedding to take pictures at (only my second one ever) then my daughter's birthday and her party shortly after. It's already an exciting month, a bfp would make it that much better! :)
> 
> Oh and I get to use my new thermometer and temp for real this cycle so I'm excited to see what that shows!

Aw Miracles, I'm so sorry :( I was hoping this was it for you! Hopefully it does go by quick...it seems like you're pretty busy so I am sure it will!



BellaRosa8302 said:


> Got my positive in both my (expired) digi & my NC OPK! :yipee: Thanks for your help with the non-digi OPKs!

Yay!


----------



## twinkletoe

julie1989 said:


> Hi all, Im new to site. I have 5 year old daughter and am desperate for #2. Circumstances and finances held us back from trying sooner. I am due my period on 3rd July, and had slight red stain when i wiped 22nd June, not even enough to show on panty liner, so unsure weather implantation blleding or not. Good luck tk everyone x

Welcome Julie I'm new to the thread too! Fx that what you experienced was Implantation bleeding!! I'm due my period 9th July so our cycles aren't too far apart. 

Girls this TWW is already a killer!! Totally forgot what it felt like when we were TTC #1and I'm only about 4dpo !!aghh! Totally not expecting a BFP this month as it's our first month trying but it doesn't make you want it any less or the TWW any easier !:nope:

That's so funny about the dreams girlies!! Really really hope it is a good sign! So strange that it happened the last time like that it's amazing how the mind and body work sometimes!!

Sorry I haven't been about all weekend I was in a hen do so at least it was some good distraction for a few days!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend and sending lots of baby dust to you all! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> Hey Twinkletoes, I remember you from the October Pumpkins 2013 group! If I remember correctly you were the first person in our baby group to give birth. It's good to see a familiar face. :hugs:
> My October Pumpkin ended up turning into a September Sweetpea as well. I think that there were only 6 of us that gave birth in September instead of October. I was the 5th. :haha:
> 
> Ashley I don't put much stock in digis, I've heard that they can be so unreliable. Definitely trust your Wondfo, they're about as sensitive as tests get. :hugs:
> Of course it never hurts to continue BDing until you're positive that you've already O'd. :winkwink:

Hey KalonKiki!! Yes that was me! I actually went into labour at 27 weeks!! But they managed to keep little one inside me until 35 weeks! So he was born on 6th September so our little ones are one a day apart then?!


----------



## apaki

I've seen some EWCM today!!! Hoping we manage to catch the egg :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

still nothing here. temp took a dive, cramping on left side, but nothing. no af. she was due yesterday!


----------



## twinkletoe

apaki said:


> I've seen some EWCM today!!! Hoping we manage to catch the egg :)

Good luck!! Really hope those swimmers catch that eggy!! :thumbup:


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommyxofxonex - FX this is it for you! Sorry I haven't caught up with all the posts over the weekend....have you done a test or anything yet?


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies, I've been reading but not posting, busy weekend!

Hal, so sorry for the chemical - Fx for next cycle! It shouldn't cause any issues.

Miracles, sorry about the spotting :hugs:

Mommyofone - good luck! Hopefully AF stays away, or comes quickly and you can get on to the next cycle!

Ashley and Kalon - good luck in the TWW - those are such cool dreams! Ashley, it would be so cool if this one meant another BFP :)

Welcome Julie!

Good luck to all the others whom I haven't caught up with yet!

AFM, CD12 and finally will start using OPKs today, yay!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Mommyxofxonex - FX this is it for you! Sorry I haven't caught up with all the posts over the weekend....have you done a test or anything yet?

Yeah i tested yesterday actually! nothing! 

no spotting no nothing. never been late when i know my o date. just hoping that spotting on friday was a late implantation. from what i've been reading, if you implant it could take up to FOUR days for implantation to complete, and, sometimes up to FOUR more days for hcg hormones to be produced!!! which is why they suggest testing at 18/19 dpo.


I'm at 14dpo, never been here before lol! testing on wed if still nothing.


----------



## ashleyg

mommy - I hope you get your positive soon! So exciting!

coucou - thank you! We will see if it's a sign or not lol!
Good luck with OPKS!


----------



## ashleyg

Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!! 

I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???

Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!
 



Attached Files:







6dpo1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11









6dpo2.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 13









6dpo3.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BakingMumma

Hello! Seems like I'm a bit late to the party but DH and I have started ttc #2 too! &#128516; My DS is turning 1 this week and I would LOVE to have another baby...good luck!! X


----------



## krissie328

I see something there Ashley. How many dpo are you?


----------



## ashleyg

6 or 7dpo!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Julie and Bakingmumma, happy almost first birthday to your DS! :wave: :flower:

Oh no Twinkletoes sorry I confused you! I meant that I was the 5th woman in our group to give birth, my DS was born on the 23rd. I remember you going into early labor though, you were in my thoughts a lot back then. How is your little man doing these days? :D

Sorry about the temp dip Mommyxofxone. I hope that AF stops playing games with you soon. :hugs:

Ashley I definitely see a line but it's hard for me to tell if it's an evap or true :bfp:. Maybe test again in a couple of days and see if you get a darker line? Good luck to you! FXed that this is the start of your :bfp:. :dust:


----------



## apaki

ashleyg said:


> Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!!
> 
> I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???
> 
> Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!

I see a faint line in the last pic!! Keep testing.. I'm sure it will get progressively darker. :dust:


----------



## hal423

Good luck to all you ladies who have started testing and welcome to the new gals!

Thank you all for your support after the chemical. I'm CD3 today and impatiently waiting for AF to leave and for O day to get here!

Ashley I think I see a little something but can't tell if it has color or not. Evaps are usually gray rather than pink. Hopefully you will get a darker line with color soon!


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> Ashley I definitely see a line but it's hard for me to tell if it's an evap or true :bfp:. Maybe test again in a couple of days and see if you get a darker line? Good luck to you! FXed that this is the start of your :bfp:. :dust:

Thanks girly! I'm trying not to get too excited because I'm not exactly sure what it is :haha: But I hope it is the start of a little something!



apaki said:


> I see a faint line in the last pic!! Keep testing.. I'm sure it will get progressively darker. :dust:

Thank you! 



hal423 said:


> Good luck to all you ladies who have started testing and welcome to the new gals!
> 
> Thank you all for your support after the chemical. I'm CD3 today and impatiently waiting for AF to leave and for O day to get here!
> 
> Ashley I think I see a little something but can't tell if it has color or not. Evaps are usually gray rather than pink. Hopefully you will get a darker line with color soon!

Good luck hal!! This next cycle is yours :thumbup:

I can't tell either :shrug: I hope it's something but I'm not going to get too happy about it yet lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg ashley i see something!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks mommy!


----------



## Powell510

ashleyg said:


> Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!!
> 
> I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???
> 
> Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!

I see a line in the last pix! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!!
> 
> I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???
> 
> Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!

I think I see something!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

What do you think ladies? Positive OPK?! just took it, maybe almost positive?? supposed to O in 2 days!!
 



Attached Files:







20150629_180424.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ashleyg

Almost there bombshell!


----------



## krissie328

bombshellmom said:


> What do you think ladies? Positive OPK?! just took it, maybe almost positive?? supposed to O in 2 days!!

Looks like it's getting there. :)


----------



## bombshellmom

ashleyg said:


> Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!!
> 
> I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???
> 
> Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!


Ashley!!! I definitely see a faint line!! :thumbup:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> What do you think ladies? Positive OPK?! just took it, maybe almost positive?? supposed to O in 2 days!!

Almost there!!! :dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I agree with the others, Bombshell. You're close!!!

AFM, I screwed up temping this morning. Usually take my temp at 5 am (when DH gets up for work). I woke at 3, realized it was 3, started thinking about temping & debating on whether to take it (should have). Decided to go back to sleep. Woke at 4:30 & took it. 97.9 (like its been for most of my cycle). I'm guessing that maybe it would have been lower if I had gotten the 3 hours of sleep before taking it, like I'm supposed to. Maybe today would have been my dip, then my temp will go up tomorrow?! I'm Oing late this month!! :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got dd on a late o cycle ;)

hey did you have a positive opk? hope you're bd'ing!!!


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I agree with the others, Bombshell. You're close!!!
> 
> AFM, I screwed up temping this morning. Usually take my temp at 5 am (when DH gets up for work). I woke at 3, realized it was 3, started thinking about temping & debating on whether to take it (should have). Decided to go back to sleep. Woke at 4:30 & took it. 97.9 (like its been for most of my cycle). I'm guessing that maybe it would have been lower if I had gotten the 3 hours of sleep before taking it, like I'm supposed to. Maybe today would have been my dip, then my temp will go up tomorrow?! I'm Oing late this month!! :wacko:

If you didn't get up or stay awake and went right back to sleep it's probably close to what it would have been

Temp adjuster site says 98.2° adjusted


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies! CD 19 and finally got +OPK. Been BD'ing for three days now and will continue today and tomorrow as well just in case. I have a great feeling about this cycle :)


----------



## Powell510

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies! CD 19 and finally got +OPK. Been BD'ing for three days now and will continue today and tomorrow as well just in case. I have a great feeling about this cycle :)

Good luck!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 1 here. :(


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> cd 1 here. :(

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. Fx'd this is your cycle.


----------



## ashleyg

Im sorry mommy :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell510 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the others, Bombshell. You're close!!!
> 
> AFM, I screwed up temping this morning. Usually take my temp at 5 am (when DH gets up for work). I woke at 3, realized it was 3, started thinking about temping & debating on whether to take it (should have). Decided to go back to sleep. Woke at 4:30 & took it. 97.9 (like its been for most of my cycle). I'm guessing that maybe it would have been lower if I had gotten the 3 hours of sleep before taking it, like I'm supposed to. Maybe today would have been my dip, then my temp will go up tomorrow?! I'm Oing late this month!! :wacko:
> 
> If you didn't get up or stay awake and went right back to sleep it's probably close to what it would have been
> 
> Temp adjuster site says 98.2° adjustedClick to expand...

I didn't get up but I didn't go right back to sleep. Was up thinking. Read that raises your temperature. So I'd think, if anything, mine would have been adjusted lower, not higher :shrug: 

Mommy, I'm sorry Hun. :hugs: Hope next cycle is the one for you!!!


----------



## Powell510

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the others, Bombshell. You're close!!!
> 
> AFM, I screwed up temping this morning. Usually take my temp at 5 am (when DH gets up for work). I woke at 3, realized it was 3, started thinking about temping & debating on whether to take it (should have). Decided to go back to sleep. Woke at 4:30 & took it. 97.9 (like its been for most of my cycle). I'm guessing that maybe it would have been lower if I had gotten the 3 hours of sleep before taking it, like I'm supposed to. Maybe today would have been my dip, then my temp will go up tomorrow?! I'm Oing late this month!! :wacko:
> 
> If you didn't get up or stay awake and went right back to sleep it's probably close to what it would have been
> 
> Temp adjuster site says 98.2° adjustedClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get up but I didn't go right back to sleep. Was up thinking. Read that raises your temperature. So I'd think, if anything, mine would have been adjusted lower, not higher :shrug:
> 
> Mommy, I'm sorry Hun. :hugs: Hope next cycle is the one for you!!!Click to expand...


Who knows lol did you chart it?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell510 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with the others, Bombshell. You're close!!!
> 
> AFM, I screwed up temping this morning. Usually take my temp at 5 am (when DH gets up for work). I woke at 3, realized it was 3, started thinking about temping & debating on whether to take it (should have). Decided to go back to sleep. Woke at 4:30 & took it. 97.9 (like its been for most of my cycle). I'm guessing that maybe it would have been lower if I had gotten the 3 hours of sleep before taking it, like I'm supposed to. Maybe today would have been my dip, then my temp will go up tomorrow?! I'm Oing late this month!! :wacko:
> 
> If you didn't get up or stay awake and went right back to sleep it's probably close to what it would have been
> 
> Temp adjuster site says 98.2° adjustedClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get up but I didn't go right back to sleep. Was up thinking. Read that raises your temperature. So I'd think, if anything, mine would have been adjusted lower, not higher :shrug:
> 
> Mommy, I'm sorry Hun. :hugs: Hope next cycle is the one for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows lol did you chart it?Click to expand...

Yeah. Put in a note to myself reminding myself what happenedz and clicked the "discard" button. So it's there, but not connected to my line.


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies! Cd 14 for me and O is close. Lines are starting to show,but not dark enough yet.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> Okay you guys....so I caved and test :blush: I don't know why I do this to myself!!
> 
> I took a Wondfo and can't tell if I am ACTUALLY seeing a shadow or if it's just a bad indent....do Wondfos even get indents???
> 
> Anyways....just break it to me lol anything there?!

Ashley - update?!?!?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Rebecca - exciting!!! :yipee: get ready for some BDing!


----------



## ashleyg

Bella - I am testing tomorrow :blush: I am so so so nervous


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see!!!! 

AFM, I'm stressing. Of course, I've only ever done BBT twice before. But I got my positive OPK on Sunday & my temperature has only risen one degree (as of today) :nope: Granted, I screwed up yesterday's temp, so maybe I had a dip, then a rise, but I've been at 97.9 almost everyday, and now today I got 98.0. SO FRUSTRATED!!!! 

Please don't tell me I got up at 5 AM for the past 3 days to BD with my DH before he left for work for nothing! We are now on our rest day for SMEP. If I don't get a temp rise, I think I'll be continuing BD every other day until I do... 

Really feeling down :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

bella what a crazy thing!!! i can't believe you didn't get a temp rise yet!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> bella what a crazy thing!!! i can't believe you didn't get a temp rise yet!

Yeah. Is this the thread where we were debating whether waiting for O or the 2ww was more stressful? I originally said both we're stressful, but I take back my answer! Waiting for O is way more stressful for me, because if I don't O, I'm out before the 2ww even starts!!! Ugh. :nope:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys! Well it seems the delight of a hen do (bachelorette for my american gals;-) has left me with a tummy bug! Apparently one of the girls was recovering from a tummy bug before arriving and now four of us are suffering this week with it!! Has anyone any idea if this will impede my chances this cycle?? I'm currently about 6dpo and worried that it might affect possible implantation?? 

Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up properly I have spent most of the last two days in the bathroom !&#55357;&#56887;excited for those getting ready for O and for those getting ready to test fx!!!! And sending positive vibes for the new cycle !


----------



## Powell510

Got my smiley face this morning!! I figured it would be a few days but been :sex: every day so I think we're covered if we keep it up for the next few days. 4th of July baby in the making :happy dance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150701_094055.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## apaki

Powell510 said:


> Got my smiley face this morning!! I figured it would be a few days but been :sex: every day so I think we're covered if we keep it up for the next few days. 4th of July baby in the making :happy dance:

Yay!!! When do you test?


----------



## krissie328

Morning ladies. I decided to test at 8 dpo and got this. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20150701_082500 (640x480).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## krissie328

Powell510 said:


> Got my smiley face this morning!! I figured it would be a few days but been :sex: every day so I think we're covered if we keep it up for the next few days. 4th of July baby in the making :happy dance:

Good luck!


----------



## Powell510

apaki said:


> Powell510 said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley face this morning!! I figured it would be a few days but been :sex: every day so I think we're covered if we keep it up for the next few days. 4th of July baby in the making :happy dance:
> 
> Yay!!! When do you test?Click to expand...

I didn't get a :bfp: with our son until 20DPO so I'm going to try to hold out till then so around July 24th-ish?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell510 said:


> Got my smiley face this morning!! I figured it would be a few days but been :sex: every day so I think we're covered if we keep it up for the next few days. 4th of July baby in the making :happy dance:

Yay! Keep up the BDing! FX for you!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> Morning ladies. I decided to test at 8 dpo and got this. :shrug:


Sorry Hun, I don't see anything yet. Maybe wait til 10 DPO?


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell that's fab hun!! Sounds like you are well covered for this month! Your lucky bd'ing every day....between dh being tired after work and playing rugby and ds teething we only managed 3 times this cycle! Fx for a 4th July baba for you both!!!

Krissie- I'm not sure I see anything but it's just on my iPhone and still really early for you so fx and hopefully in a few days that pink line will shine!!


----------



## Powell510

twinkletoe said:


> Powell that's fab hun!! Sounds like you are well covered for this month! Your lucky bd'ing every day....between dh being tired after work and playing rugby and ds teething we only managed 3 times this cycle! Fx for a 4th July baba for you both!!!
> 
> Krissie- I'm not sure I see anything but it's just on my iPhone and still really early for you so fx and hopefully in a few days that pink line will shine!!

We usally don't :sex: this much but since the MC in May my sex drive has been thru the roof! It may pay off!! :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell510 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Powell that's fab hun!! Sounds like you are well covered for this month! Your lucky bd'ing every day....between dh being tired after work and playing rugby and ds teething we only managed 3 times this cycle! Fx for a 4th July baba for you both!!!
> 
> Krissie- I'm not sure I see anything but it's just on my iPhone and still really early for you so fx and hopefully in a few days that pink line will shine!!
> 
> We usally don't :sex: this much but since the MC in May my sex drive has been thru the roof! It may pay off!! :)Click to expand...

Good for you hun!! No better reason!! Fingers and toes crossed that this is your month! Xx:happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

Did anyone see my previous post about the stomach flu and if that might affect my chances this cycle?? &#55357;&#56887;


----------



## Powell510

twinkletoe said:


> Did anyone see my previous post about the stomach flu and if that might affect my chances this cycle?? &#65533;&#65533;

It shouldn't!


----------



## bombshellmom

twinkletoe said:


> Did anyone see my previous post about the stomach flu and if that might affect my chances this cycle?? &#65533;&#65533;

I don't think it would, whenever I was sick it never affected my cycle!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks guys! Just heard stories that it can mess with implantation (if there is any that is!!) .......I find it astounding how I can go from a completely normal person one day and then the day/month we start TTC again I am a complete loon!! Looking up symptoms....pregnancy test pictures.....looking into vitamins!! I am a mad woman!!


----------



## Powell130

Finally remembered my password to my old account so I'll be using this one!


----------



## rebecca822

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm stressing. Of course, I've only ever done BBT twice before. But I got my positive OPK on Sunday & my temperature has only risen one degree (as of today) :nope: Granted, I screwed up yesterday's temp, so maybe I had a dip, then a rise, but I've been at 97.9 almost everyday, and now today I got 98.0. SO FRUSTRATED!!!!
> 
> Please don't tell me I got up at 5 AM for the past 3 days to BD with my DH before he left for work for nothing! We are now on our rest day for SMEP. If I don't get a temp rise, I think I'll be continuing BD every other day until I do...
> 
> Really feeling down :nope:

That's odd, I think I'm experiencing similar. My line was almost positive today but no temp rise.


----------



## ashleyg

I took another Wondfo just because and in person there is a shadow of a line. If I tilt it the right way :rofl: I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.
 



Attached Files:







imageedit_6_7225786022.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## krissie328

ashleyg said:


> I took another Wondfo just because and in person there is a shadow of a line. If I tilt it the right way :rofl: I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.

I think I see something. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks krissie. Hopefully this one actually darkens. In person it's there so I hope it's the real thing this time.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rebecca822 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm stressing. Of course, I've only ever done BBT twice before. But I got my positive OPK on Sunday & my temperature has only risen one degree (as of today) :nope: Granted, I screwed up yesterday's temp, so maybe I had a dip, then a rise, but I've been at 97.9 almost everyday, and now today I got 98.0. SO FRUSTRATED!!!!
> 
> Please don't tell me I got up at 5 AM for the past 3 days to BD with my DH before he left for work for nothing! We are now on our rest day for SMEP. If I don't get a temp rise, I think I'll be continuing BD every other day until I do...
> 
> Really feeling down :nope:
> 
> That's odd, I think I'm experiencing similar. My line was almost positive today but no temp rise.Click to expand...

Rebecca, if I'm understanding you correctly, you shouldn't get a temp rise til after your positive OPK. Keep testing & don't worry about a temp rise til a couple days after your first positive OPK. Hope that helps!

I'm feeling a little better because I took my temp today & its 99.0. Usually I run about 98.4 or so during the day. Maybe if my temp is up, my BBT will give me a rise in the morning?! FX!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm stressing. Of course, I've only ever done BBT twice before. But I got my positive OPK on Sunday & my temperature has only risen one degree (as of today) :nope: Granted, I screwed up yesterday's temp, so maybe I had a dip, then a rise, but I've been at 97.9 almost everyday, and now today I got 98.0. SO FRUSTRATED!!!!
> 
> Please don't tell me I got up at 5 AM for the past 3 days to BD with my DH before he left for work for nothing! We are now on our rest day for SMEP. If I don't get a temp rise, I think I'll be continuing BD every other day until I do...
> 
> Really feeling down :nope:
> 
> That's odd, I think I'm experiencing similar. My line was almost positive today but no temp rise.Click to expand...
> 
> Rebecca, if I'm understanding you correctly, you shouldn't get a temp rise til after your positive OPK. Keep testing & don't worry about a temp rise til a couple days after your first positive OPK. Hope that helps!
> 
> I'm feeling a little better because I took my temp today & its 99.0. Usually I run about 98.4 or so during the day. Maybe if my temp is up, my BBT will give me a rise in the morning?! FX!Click to expand...

That's correct..you have a dip the day of O then it rises afterwards


----------



## twinkletoe

ashleyg said:


> I took another Wondfo just because and in person there is a shadow of a line. If I tilt it the right way :rofl: I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.

Exciting Ashley!!! Looking forward to an update tomorrow!! Fx this is it:thumbup: for you.


----------



## twinkletoe

I'm afraid I can't be any help whatsoever with the temping girlies having never tried it......I'm a really poor and restless sleeper so I really just don't think it would work with me being up during the night all the time.....wish I could though as I'm curious as to whether I am actually ovulating or not?! Although By the sounds of it, temping can be quite confusing in itself?? Good luck with it though.....hope you get it all worked out!:thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> Morning ladies. I decided to test at 8 dpo and got this. :shrug:

don't see anything yet hun 



ashleyg said:


> I took another Wondfo just because and in person there is a shadow of a line. If I tilt it the right way :rofl: I inverted it but idk if anyone will be able to see it or not. I am going to test again tomorrow anyways.

don't see anything on there either sorry love



twinkletoe said:


> I'm afraid I can't be any help whatsoever with the temping girlies having never tried it......I'm a really poor and restless sleeper so I really just don't think it would work with me being up during the night all the time.....wish I could though as I'm curious as to whether I am actually ovulating or not?! Although By the sounds of it, temping can be quite confusing in itself?? Good luck with it though.....hope you get it all worked out!:thumbup:

temping is great for confirming o. but that's about it. It doesn't really tell you anything else! so if you are getting 3 hours of solid sleep and can temp at the same time in the am right after those three hours, you're good to go. ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

I hate myself lmao! I went out and bought another box of pregnancy tests just in case I cannot sustain myself from taking one early. I already have one left from last cycle.....but I seriously cannot take 1 BFP for an answer apparently lol:haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I asked hubby to pick up a few of the cheap tests on base before he comes home from work. I took one :blush: it shows a really really faint something on it too. UGH. I swear this better show up darker tomorrow!


----------



## bombshellmom

ashleyg said:


> I asked hubby to pick up a few of the cheap tests on base before he comes home from work. I took one :blush: it shows a really really faint something on it too. UGH. I swear this better show up darker tomorrow!

Can't wait to hear your update! Hoping for your BFP!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks girly I am too! Lol!


----------



## rebecca822

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm stressing. Of course, I've only ever done BBT twice before. But I got my positive OPK on Sunday & my temperature has only risen one degree (as of today) :nope: Granted, I screwed up yesterday's temp, so maybe I had a dip, then a rise, but I've been at 97.9 almost everyday, and now today I got 98.0. SO FRUSTRATED!!!!
> 
> Please don't tell me I got up at 5 AM for the past 3 days to BD with my DH before he left for work for nothing! We are now on our rest day for SMEP. If I don't get a temp rise, I think I'll be continuing BD every other day until I do...
> 
> Really feeling down :nope:
> 
> That's odd, I think I'm experiencing similar. My line was almost positive today but no temp rise.Click to expand...
> 
> Rebecca, if I'm understanding you correctly, you shouldn't get a temp rise til after your positive OPK. Keep testing & don't worry about a temp rise til a couple days after your first positive OPK. Hope that helps!
> 
> I'm feeling a little better because I took my temp today & its 99.0. Usually I run about 98.4 or so during the day. Maybe if my temp is up, my BBT will give me a rise in the morning?! FX!Click to expand...

Oh, thanks for the explanation. Just poas and got a positive OPK! Hooray! This is my first month temping so I am still confused with exactly how it works.


----------



## rebecca822

ashleyg said:


> Thanks girly I am too! Lol!

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hal423

Good luck Ashley!

Twinkle toes, I am a terrible sleeper as well but temping has still worked for me to confirm O. Even if I wake up a lot and even couple of hours before my alarm goes off I've found that it doesn't affect my temp too much because there is still a definite shift after the O date. Buy a BBT thermometer (one that shows 4 digits instead of 3) and just leave it in your nightstand and take your temp when your alarm goes off before you get out of bed. Good luck!

Bella and Rebecca I hope you get your crosshairs soon!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I'm so nervous!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Hal! I might give it a try next cycle !!

Ashley- so excited for you! Fx......it's already morning here (Ireland) so I'm looking forward to your morning so you can test! How many DPO are you again? 

Bombshell- don't be too hard on yourself.....I'm waiting outside a shop for it to open to pick up something I have ordered and its beside a chemist and I'm soooooo tempted to pick up so tests!! Try to convince me myself not to!! Don't want to buy one until /if AF not here?!?! Some chance!!! :dohh:

Bells and Rebecca hope that ovulation is all confirmed for you guys soon! 

Wishing you all a happy Thursday!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley when are you testing?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks twinkle! I'm a bad influence, but I say but the tests! If you don't need them this month, you'll use them next cycle, no? 

AFM, I went through my FF & used a temperature adjuster on all those days that I was a bit off with the timing of my temperatures & voila! Got my crosshairs! Still don't know if that was a good or bad move. Posted a new thread asking about adjusters. Def know (now) how important it is to take your temp at the same time daily! I hadn't realized how many days I was really off with. :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so you o'd! that's great hun!


----------



## Powell130

Bella how many days did you adjust? 

Afm, I thought yesterday's OPKs were strong!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-02-08-37-53.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## twinkletoe

That's great Bella glad you got it all sorted!! Time to just sit back and relax now!! Hehe! Yeah right!:dohh:


----------



## twinkletoe

Holy moley Powell!!! That is super strong!! No question there I think!! Now on to join the delightful TWW!! Are you going to bd any days after o ?


----------



## Powell130

I believe today is O day from the temp dip I had this morning so I do believe I'll be entering into the 2WW tomorrow!!! (Though it was a 3WW with our son, didn't get a positive until 20DPO confirmed with bloods at 21DPO with HCG @ 240) so it is gonna be a while :wacko: lol but for me waiting to O is almost worse!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Bella how many days did you adjust?
> 
> Afm, I thought yesterday's OPKs were strong!

Honestly, way too many. Pretty much every other day. But most days were really minor adjustments (just 30 mins, which made the adjuster add or subtract .1). Here and there (maybe 3x?) I had an hour/hour & 15 minutes off. 

In the notes section of FF I wrote the time I took my temp & what it actually was. 

I'm not sure whether to believe I actually O'd or not. Not sure whether to trust the adjuster. :shrug:


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness that must have been such a confusing and frustrating wait for you Powell but at least you know what you might expect this time! Not that it will make the wait any easier....xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Fx'ed you did O Bella.....I think this is why I might not temp for the time being......I think I would drive myself crazy looking for O! You have no reason apart from bad timing of temps to think you didn't so just keep positive.....sending you lots of baby dust!! And of course to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Exciting Powell!!! Sorry to hear it's a 3ww though. Does AF usually come that late too? Ir, with your son, did you miss her & get BFNs til 20 DPO?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks twinkle! I hope to stay positive! Today was my "one last try" day with SMEP, & I'm just wondering whether we should still be going EOD at least since I'm not 100% sure... Maybe will keep at it if my temp doesn't continue to go up. Twinkle, you're absolutely right - SO FRUSTRATING!!! temping is def stressful when looking for O! :wacko:


----------



## twinkletoe

Ok TMI alert!

But I think I have a yeast infection ....never had one before but it seems textbook from what I read online.....has anyone else has this while TTC and know if it's ok to im use the creams etc? I have heard its best not to take the tablet but the cream is ok? Anybody have any experience or knowledge?! Thanks! And sorry but it's really horrible ! Don't know how some women deal with it all the time it's just yuck! Don't want to do want thing to hurt my chances of course!! What next this cycle...tummy flu and a yeast infection?! Oh well!! Plenty of worse things in life! Thanks girls! X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

twinkletoe said:


> Ok TMI alert!
> 
> But I think I have a yeast infection ....never had one before but it seems textbook from what I read online.....has anyone else has this while TTC and know if it's ok to im use the creams etc? I have heard its best not to take the tablet but the cream is ok? Anybody have any experience or knowledge?! Thanks! And sorry but it's really horrible ! Don't know how some women deal with it all the time it's just yuck! Don't want to do want thing to hurt my chances of course!! What next this cycle...tummy flu and a yeast infection?! Oh well!! Plenty of worse things in life! Thanks girls! X

Twinkle, I'd go see your ob-gyn. Here's why: Back in college (10 years ago now) I thought I was having recurring yeast infections. It was awful. For over a year, I would get them every few days. (So I thought). And ob-gyn kept giving me creams pills etc. finally, I was told to come in and was checked. NO YEAST INFECTION. Turned out my ph was off. I was prescribed these suppositories from a compound pharmacy, used them, never had the issue again. SO WEIRD. But I'm def an advocate of getting it checked out to know for sure, especially if you've never had one before. And, that way, you can make sure whatever you're using is conducive to TTC, too. GL!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Bella I took your advice and I have phoned but can't get an appointment until Monday! So hopefully I can get something over the counter until then! But def good advice! Must have been so annoying to know you had suffered all those months and didn't know why it was reoccurring! That's great that you haven't had any trouble since as its HORRIBLE! Obviously I can ask the pharmacist and look up online but it was just in case any of you girls had any experience while TTC......x


----------



## pinkpassion

I agree with getting it checked out.. I too thought I was suffering from recurrent yeast infections after dd was born (never had one before in my 28 years of life) and I tried everything to get rid of it.. finally saw my obgyn who took a swab, turns out o had bacterial infection , not yeast, she said it's so common to mistake the two.. I got antibiotics and never had a problem since!!!


----------



## rebecca822

Hey ladies so OPK this morning was positive and I'm having really bad cramping on my right side all morning. Don't know if I should count this as 1 DPO or should I start tomorrow?
Going on a road trip today with hubby and DD so won't even have time to BD! Maybe we can sneak in a quickie before we leave &#128521;&#128521;.

Ashley- any news??


----------



## twinkletoe

Def a quickie if you can manage it Rebecca!! If you had cramping today I would say 
1 DPO tomorrow but I am FAR from an expert !! GL!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rebecca822 said:


> Hey ladies so OPK this morning was positive and I'm having really bad cramping on my right side all morning. Don't know if I should count this as 1 DPO or should I start tomorrow?
> Going on a road trip today with hubby and DD so won't even have time to BD! Maybe we can sneak in a quickie before we leave &#128521;&#128521;.
> 
> Ashley- any news??

I'd count tomorrow as 1 DPO, & yes, if you can, BD before you go! GL! :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

This mornings Wondfo...still something really faint...I think :/
I don't know if anyone can see it or not but a little something is there. I thought I saw a hint of something on the FRER but it's too light to show up on camera.
 



Attached Files:







m1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









m2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## twinkletoe

i think I see a faint line on both Ashley!! Fx it's the start of a BFP for you !! How you feeling?


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! It seems like its a tiny bit darker than yesterday afternoons test. This time I could actually see it while it was developing. Hoping that it darkers a lot more tomorrow!


----------



## twinkletoe

I have totally forgotten how many DPO are you again Ashley?


----------



## ashleyg

around 9dpo


----------



## twinkletoe

Ashley- That's great to get any lines at 9 DPO! Really got everything crossed that it all gets stronger for you over the next couple of days!

I haven't got anything but 2 Clear blue digi tests so better hold off for AF or maybe day before if I'm impatient! Which I most certainly am!!


----------



## Powell130

Fingers crossed for you Ashley!!

Okay so I had positive OPKs yesterday. Strong, strong positive this morning and a temp dip.

Y'all think today is O day?!


----------



## twinkletoe

Yes yes yes Powell!! Welcome to the TWW!! FX for you! Xx


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Ashley!!
> 
> Okay so I had positive OPKs yesterday. Strong, strong positive this morning and a temp dip.
> 
> Y'all think today is O day?!

FF says today is O day for me too!! But I had an almost positive result 3 days ago, so wondering if I O'd early! Guess we both are in 2WW now! :)


----------



## ashleyg

twinkle - I hope so too! I'm hoping they're actual lines and not an indent :(

thank you powell!


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Ashley!!
> 
> Okay so I had positive OPKs yesterday. Strong, strong positive this morning and a temp dip.
> 
> Y'all think today is O day?!
> 
> FF says today is O day for me too!! But I had an almost positive result 3 days ago, so wondering if I O'd early! Guess we both are in 2WW now! :)Click to expand...

Some O up to 72 hours after their first positive so you may have! Either way we're close to each other lol hopefully we'll both catch it! Been a little crampy on the right side last night/early this morning and now for the last hour or so! You feeling any cramps or anything?


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Ashley!!
> 
> Okay so I had positive OPKs yesterday. Strong, strong positive this morning and a temp dip.
> 
> Y'all think today is O day?!
> 
> FF says today is O day for me too!! But I had an almost positive result 3 days ago, so wondering if I O'd early! Guess we both are in 2WW now! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Some O up to 72 hours after their first positive so you may have! Either way we're close to each other lol hopefully we'll both catch it! Been a little crampy on the right side last night/early this morning and now for the last hour or so! You feeling any cramps or anything?Click to expand...

We'll have to see if we both catch this cycle, and have close due dates!! :D

I'm not really noticing any cramping, other than a couple days ago I had pressure/pain in my pelvic region...I kinda thought maybe I was constipated or had gas. But I have felt a few twinges! DH was holding me last night and he had his hand around my stomach and he said he could have sworn he felt a baby kick LOL. I must have some wild eggs.

I'm going to test with an OPK when I have to pee, next! And do so about 3 times today and see, but yesterday and the day before my OPK's were like barely a line at all!! And 3 days ago is when I got that almost positive! here's a picture 

these OPK's are driving me nuts, this is the first time i've used them lol. How are you doing with tracking?
 



Attached Files:







20150629_180424.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Probably, Powell! Do you always get a dip when you O? I know not everybody does...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley - I see it! :yipee:


----------



## ashleyg

OMG!!

Is it there?!
 



Attached Files:







omg.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13









omg1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 13









omg2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Ashley!!
> 
> Okay so I had positive OPKs yesterday. Strong, strong positive this morning and a temp dip.
> 
> Y'all think today is O day?!
> 
> FF says today is O day for me too!! But I had an almost positive result 3 days ago, so wondering if I O'd early! Guess we both are in 2WW now! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Some O up to 72 hours after their first positive so you may have! Either way we're close to each other lol hopefully we'll both catch it! Been a little crampy on the right side last night/early this morning and now for the last hour or so! You feeling any cramps or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> We'll have to see if we both catch this cycle, and have close due dates!! :D
> 
> I'm not really noticing any cramping, other than a couple days ago I had pressure/pain in my pelvic region...I kinda thought maybe I was constipated or had gas. But I have felt a few twinges! DH was holding me last night and he had his hand around my stomach and he said he could have sworn he felt a baby kick LOL. I must have some wild eggs.
> 
> I'm going to test with an OPK when I have to pee, next! And do so about 3 times today and see, but yesterday and the day before my OPK's were like barely a line at all!! And 3 days ago is when I got that almost positive! here's a picture
> 
> these OPK's are driving me nuts, this is the first time i've used them lol. How are you doing with tracking?Click to expand...

I'm doing pretty good with them. Had one false positive at the beginning of my cycle but since then they've been pretty clear, luckily lol


----------



## krissie328

ashleyg said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Is it there?!

Sure looks like it!


----------



## ashleyg

:happydance: Trying to not get TOO excited but I've never seen that on a wondfo before now! Eeeeek. I will try to take a FRER tomorrow morning


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Probably, Powell! Do you always get a dip when you O? I know not everybody does...

This is my first month charting since 2012 so I have no idea.:shrug: :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Is it there?!

It's there!
:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i sure hope so ashley! look forward to your test tomorrow !!!

powell i saw your opk and was like what is she talking about?! then i noticed i was reading it backwards LOL!!! holy hell that's a positive line!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> i sure hope so ashley! look forward to your test tomorrow !!!
> 
> powell i saw your opk and was like what is she talking about?! then i noticed i was reading it backwards LOL!!! holy hell that's a positive line!

I've never seen one so strong! I thought yesterday's was a clear positive but it wasn't in comparison lol I think i caught the beginning of my surge yesterday morning and the peak this morning! I'm pretty confident I o'd today :happydance: my cervix is closed up tight now! Onto the waiting period lol


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> i sure hope so ashley! look forward to your test tomorrow !!!
> 
> powell i saw your opk and was like what is she talking about?! then i noticed i was reading it backwards LOL!!! holy hell that's a positive line!

I've never seen one so strong! I thought yesterday's was a clear positive but it wasn't in comparison lol I think i caught the beginning of my surge yesterday morning and the peak this morning! I'm pretty confident I o'd today :happydance: my cervix is closed up tight now! Onto the waiting period lol


----------



## ashleyg

I took another IC this evening blush:) and it showed a line too! Maybe it's not a false positive?

When would this show up on a FRER? It's so light on the wondfo....
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









test2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> I took another IC this evening blush:) and it showed a line too! Maybe it's not a false positive?
> 
> When would this show up on a FRER? It's so light on the wondfo....

I'm a POAS addict so I would test again in the morning with an IC and decide when I saw what that looked like lol


----------



## ashleyg

I know thats what I was thinking I might do. I am just so anxious to get the confirmation on the FRER!


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> I know thats what I was thinking I might do. I am just so anxious to get the confirmation on the FRER!

I remember the feeling all too well! I used a Wondfo then ran to the dollar store while hubs napped for a back up then the next morning I went and got a digi then that evening I went to the er for betas cuz it was a Saturday on a holiday weekend and I didnt wanna wait until Tuesday for a OBGYN appt haha


----------



## ashleyg

LOL omg you're crazy girl! ;) But I could totally see myself doing that too haha


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> LOL omg you're crazy girl! ;) But I could totally see myself doing that too haha

I'm lying to myself. I'll start testing before my ticker goes off haha I'm a serious POAS addict


----------



## ashleyg

Hahahaha you and me both


----------



## KalonKiki

I see lines Ashley, glorious lines! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:

So I don't understand what's going on with my temps. From what I gather it's probably the so called secondary estrogen surge that can come after ovulation but I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm really hoping for a temp spike in the morning. :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> I see lines Ashley, glorious lines! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:
> 
> So I don't understand what's going on with my temps. From what I gather it's probably the so called secondary estrogen surge that can come after ovulation but I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm really hoping for a temp spike in the morning. :wacko:

Looks kinda like a fallback rise. I had one the cycle I got pregnant


----------



## twinkletoe

ashleyg said:


> I know thats what I was thinking I might do. I am just so anxious to get the confirmation on the FRER!

So exciting Ashley!! Just make sure you keep the same sample in the morning and if the wonfo looks good then go for the frer too!! Eek! Exciting! Fx for you! X


----------



## apaki

Yay Ashley fingers crossed!

I'm on CD14 still getting lots of creamy CM but saw some EWCM today. So hopefully O is close. :)


----------



## Powell130

Can't wait to see your test this AM! fx'd for you


----------



## MiraclesHappn

The :witch: has finally departed which means time to start lots of BDing! I'm hoping we get the chance, DD has felt awful the last few days, had a good day yesterday so I thought she was better then last night she was up most of the night crying. Something like this always happens as I start temping for a new cycle. I don't want to get discouraged this time around and quit on it though, I was wishing I hadn't last time. 

Seems like everyone is either in TWW or really close to O! Hoping that means I'll get to see lots of beautiful :bfp:s from you ladies during my wait to O! 

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashley there's no squinting needed hun, that's a line!!! looking great, congrats love, that's your bfp!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Took a wondfo and the FRER this morning. Wondfo still has a little something but it looks lighter than yesterday afternoons. And the FRER is negative.
 



Attached Files:







nope.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12









nope1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I see lines Ashley, glorious lines! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:
> 
> So I don't understand what's going on with my temps. From what I gather it's probably the so called secondary estrogen surge that can come after ovulation but I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm really hoping for a temp spike in the morning. :wacko:
> 
> Looks kinda like a fallback rise. I had one the cycle I got pregnantClick to expand...


There you go Kalonkiki!!! This is a bit of hope for ya!:thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell130 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I see lines Ashley, glorious lines! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:
> 
> So I don't understand what's going on with my temps. From what I gather it's probably the so called secondary estrogen surge that can come after ovulation but I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm really hoping for a temp spike in the morning. :wacko:
> 
> Looks kinda like a fallback rise. I had one the cycle I got pregnantClick to expand...

How many days after the dip did your temps start rising again? It's been 3 days now and they just keep going down for me. :nope:

That's weird Ashley, how many DPO are you? FXed for you hun. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ashleyg

I am 10 dpo


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> I am 10 dpo

Ah yep, FRERs usually are pretty terrible until you're at least 12 or 13 DPO. You're still in the game for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyg

Really? I thought that they were way more sensitive!


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> Really? I thought that they were way more sensitive!

They want you to believe that but Wonfos are way more sensitive! I've seen lots of tests and known lots of pregnant ladies that took Wondfos and FRERs before missed AF and the Wonfos always turned positive long before the FRERs.


----------



## ashleyg

Good to know. It's just so frustrating because I had TWO definate positives and I know it's not a bad batch because I've used the same group of them before and got stark white results. So idk what to think


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, I'm on my iPhone & when I zoom in really close on the FRER, I see pixelated pink! 

I got my BFP with my DD on a FRER at 10 DPO, but I've heard the new ones aren't as good as the old ones were...


----------



## ashleyg

Bella - thanks girly. A few other members on another thread said they could see a line on the FRER too. So i guess we will see. I am taking another one later today. I'm really hoping something appears :(


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I see lines Ashley, glorious lines! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :bunny:
> 
> So I don't understand what's going on with my temps. From what I gather it's probably the so called secondary estrogen surge that can come after ovulation but I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm really hoping for a temp spike in the morning. :wacko:
> 
> Looks kinda like a fallback rise. I had one the cycle I got pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> How many days after the dip did your temps start rising again? It's been 3 days now and they just keep going down for me. :nope:
> 
> That's weird Ashley, how many DPO are you? FXed for you hun. :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Oh gosh hun I don't remember. That was back in 2012 and my FF account is different so I can't go back and find it. So sorry. Dr google can probably help you


----------



## ashleyg

I am 10 DPO today...

Wondfo I took just now. What the heck?! The line is pink and definately there in person. Maybe it's still too early for the FRER to pick up?
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bombshellmom

ashleyg said:


> I am 10 DPO today...
> 
> Wondfo I took just now. What the heck?! The line is pink and definately there in person. Maybe it's still too early for the FRER to pick up?

I see a line in the first picture! Do you have any symptoms?!


----------



## ashleyg

Just a backache lol. I haven't really noticed much else. 

I did get really hungry at like 5am this morning haha but idk if that's a symptom :blush:


----------



## ashleyg

FRER taken right after the wondfo. I think I see a little hint of a pink line? Maybe? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







imageedit_7_7892225820.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Is it really close to the control line though??? I'm confused...


----------



## ashleyg

It might just be my crooked lines but in person it looks like it's the normal space away from the control


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh good! Then yeah I def see a line & its def darker than the last FRER you took!


----------



## ashleyg

Shouldn't it be darker by 10dpo though? I feel like this isn't going to end with a blazing bfp :cry:


----------



## twinkletoe

Totally see a clear bit of a line..... Just a torture to test so early but also sooooo hard to resist!!! I am soooo tempted right now to test but have no symptoms so trying to resist until AF!

This is so much harder that anyone realises isn't it?! Xx


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks twinkle. Good luck with your tests!! 

Any idea though why the wondfos would be picking up such an obvious line but not on the frer?


----------



## Powell130

Girl you're still so early to be getting down from a faint line! It's still super early. I didnt get a BFP with our son until 20DPO! 

..it's best to take them in the morning when you're urine is the most concentrated or else you're not going to get an accurate result...


----------



## ashleyg

FMU doesn't seem to work that well for me for some reason. All of my darker Wondfo's have been in the afternoon!


----------



## Powell130

You're one of the weird ones haha I think I'm that way with OPKs, I deff see stronger positives in the AM. 

hcg doubles every (roughly) 48 hours ... wait (impossible, I know) two days for another FRER. I say only FRER cuz I'm a POAS addict and would be using the hell outta the Wondfos until then lol but they're more sensitive


----------



## ashleyg

Hahah that would figure ;)

I have no more Wondfo's :cry: So I will TRY to hold off for a few more days and test then


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nooooo - not at 10 DPO! Many people don't see ANY bit of line until 14 or more DPO. Even FF says that the % of people who get their BFP AT 10 DPO is 10%. And I've heard good things about SMU. Try that?


----------



## ashleyg

Yeah I might do that next time I test. I'm so nervous :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hi Ashley :). I saw you in the other thread about fab testing! I noticed our baby girls are around the same age! Although my sweet peanut is only around 6 months adjusted. 

Anyway, Jordan (my other half) and I have decided we wanted to start TTC :baby: #2! I would love to be buddies :). I will be stalking this thread! I will also take a look at your TTC journal. I have not made mine yet, but I will tonight!


----------



## ashleyg

I'd love to be buddies as well! Please feel free and post your tests here! We all love to look :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley I really think that you're pregnant, those lines have all been undeniable. :winkwink:

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I've cried like 3 times today over trivial things. Again, really trying not to get my hopes up but it seems a little off to me that I would cry so much over things that don't matter.


----------



## ashleyg

Kalon - I want to say that I am too but I want that confirmation for sure lol

Those totally sound like pregnancy hormones haha


----------



## krissie328

Haha, I have been crying all day. I think it's a combination of DS's birthday and hormones. I'm thinking af is on her way. All my classic symptoms going on right now. Only thing off is my sore bbs.


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> Ashley I really think that you're pregnant, those lines have all been undeniable. :winkwink:

I think so too. Hopefully you get that definitely positive frer soon.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks Krissie. I hope I do too. I hate all of this guessing. I just want to know!


----------



## KalonKiki

Like one of the times I cried today was because I farted and DH said it was cute and it made me feel self-conscious. I just can't help but feel like 6 DPO is too early for pregnancy symptoms but it's also too early to be PMS. I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot but that was so much easier when I wasn't having symptoms that really jumped out at me. :wacko:

Happy birthday to Christian! :cake:
I cried on Liam's first birthday too, and again when he weaned. It just made the fact that he wasn't a baby anymore too final for me and it would still be a while before we started trying. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Like one of the times I cried today was because I farted and DH said it was cute and it made me feel self-conscious. I just can't help but feel like 6 DPO is too early for pregnancy symptoms but it's also too early to be PMS. I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot but that was so much easier when I wasn't having symptoms that really jumped out at me. :wacko:
> 
> Happy birthday to Christian! :cake:
> I cried on Liam's first birthday too, and again when he weaned. It just made the fact that he wasn't a baby anymore too final for me and it would still be a while before we started trying. :hugs:

I've been real emotional too, but I think mine is because of stopping my bc pill....

you never know kiki, could be early symptoms!!! i start getting heartburn real early for each of my pregnancy. that's always my first sign.


----------



## Powell130

Wahoo for my temp rise! Now back to bed haha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon - me too!!! I feel like I've been PMSing (cramps, emotional, etc) since around 2DPO! Yesterday I wanted to cry & bite my DH's head off all day. I had NO patience whatsoever! And my belly feels like AF is on her way, but she's not die til July 15. :shrug: so weird...


----------



## KalonKiki

Normally I just get bloated and grumpy these days when AF is on her way, not crying over a fart. Speaking of which I've also been really gassy these last couple of days (sorry TMI). I wasn't symptom spotting with DS so I don't remember what the first signs with him were. My temp finally shot back up again today which is a huge relief. I know it doesn't mean that I'm pregnant but it gives me hope that I could be. :blush:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Again, me too :haha: Wednesday & Thursday in particular, I've had super bad gas pains. Made me wonder if it was like that with DD. When I was TTC her, I checked off symptoms but didn't make notes. I'm doing a lot more of that this time around, so if/when I'm looking back while TTC #3 someday, I'll have more to obsess over :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm only cd5 over here! not fair lol


----------



## Powell130

Off topic but Bella where did you get the breastfeeding thing in your signature


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Off topic but Bella where did you get the breastfeeding thing in your signature

I used to use the cow blinkies, which I found on this site, in the breastfeeding section (it's a sticky thread called "all the cow blinkies here." 

But now that I've been breastfeeding longer than 24 months (where the cow blinkies stopped) if you skim through the comments posted on that same thread, this link was posted:

https://s1233.photobucket.com/user/milky_mommy/library/?sort=6&start=all&page=4

They have the flower ones (like mine) and the turtle ones. 

Powell, are you still breastfeeding your toddler, too??


----------



## Powell130

Sure am! Thanx for the link hun


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Sure am! Thanx for the link hun

Awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## EllieMoon

Hi! I am a newbie here, congrats to all of you ladies that cot a positive! 
I am 37, trying to conceive after 13 years! 
I thought this moth would be my positive, I got no AF, and all symptoms! But I keep on getting negatives at 14 dpo. I do not understand this, as I have been pregnant 3 times, 2 live births, and I always knew that I was pregnant before my positive, never was wrong.
Now I am wrong! I do not know why I am getting negatives, yet it got every pregnancy symptom in the book! Including darker nipples! 
Has anyone tried natural progesterone cream? Does this cause pregnancy symptoms? My husband and I had sex on day 13th from AF.... Could I have conceived 6 days later and maybe I am pregnant? This has never happened to me! Thank you to you ladies in advance.


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Sure am! Thanx for the link hun
> 
> Awesome!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Which html thing do you use? I cant figure it out haha


----------



## Powell130

EllieMoon said:


> Hi! I am a newbie here, congrats to all of you ladies that cot a positive!
> I am 37, trying to conceive after 13 years!
> I thought this moth would be my positive, I got no AF, and all symptoms! But I keep on getting negatives at 14 dpo. I do not understand this, as I have been pregnant 3 times, 2 live births, and I always knew that I was pregnant before my positive, never was wrong.
> Now I am wrong! I do not know why I am getting negatives, yet it got every pregnancy symptom in the book! Including darker nipples!
> Has anyone tried natural progesterone cream? Does this cause pregnancy symptoms? My husband and I had sex on day 13th from AF.... Could I have conceived 6 days later and maybe I am pregnant? This has never happened to me! Thank you to you ladies in advance.

What do you use to track ovulation? While it's extremely unlikely to conceive 6 days out from O, I've read about it happen a few times but average sperm lives is 3-5 days


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Sure am! Thanx for the link hun
> 
> Awesome!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Which html thing do you use? I cant figure it out hahaClick to expand...

Here Powell:

img]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/turtle25.gif[/img]

Just add [ to the front of that. That's for a 25 month turtle. If you want the flower (like mine) change the word "turtle" to "flower." And change the number afterward to correspond to how many months you've been breastfeeding. LMK if that works. :D


----------



## KalonKiki

I used to use the cow badges with my DS as well! I actually found a page that has the cow badges up to 48 months I think along with the flower and turtle badges. Sometimes I wish I was still nursing him but he quit the boob of his own accord (my independent little boy, he's been like this with everything except sucking his thumb so far) so there isn't anything that I could do about it. Part of me is glad that he weaned when he did though because I didn't start having normal, regular cycles again until about 5 months after weaning him which was almost barely in time for TTC.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, my cycles started back up completely regular when my DD was 6 months old. She still LOVES her "nanas" with a passion & I hope to let her self wean. My plan is to play it by ear though, once I get pregnant. We'll see what happens. 

How old was your son when he weaned?


----------



## KalonKiki

Mine were completely wacky until 2 cycles ago and they started back up when DS was 8 months old. He was 15 months when he weaned, but he's also been STTN (for the most part) since he was about 6 weeks old and he decided that he wanted to sleep in his own crib instead of with me when he was 3 months old. He is incredibly independent yet somehow still very social. He loves being out in public and usually behaves very well in public. He really likes being around people and loves it when we visit family and friends. For a long time he was scared of other babies his age but he seems to have gotten over that now. He likes to do everything that he can by himself, including brushing his own teeth (although sometimes we have to force help on him anyway :haha:). Apparently DH and SIL were the same way according to MIL, everything was "me do!". I feel blessed to have such a good first child, he was so easy. It terrifies me that the next could be a handful though. I also hope that he doesn't decide to act out once baby #2 is here.


----------



## twinkletoe

Girls I am a twit! I caved and tested but not even with a IC as I didn't have any but a frer! Why did I waste it to see a big fat negative blazing!! Aghh!! Think I am 9dpo at the most.......really don't want to test again especially with a frer but the other one in the box will be staring at me in the morning!! Will power will power.....why don't I have any?!?! 

Ashley those wonfos look fab fx for tomorrow!! 
Keely- your little man sounds so similar to mine! So independent!! And just loves all people.....don't get me wrong he can be a monkey sometimes but overall he is great! Although he didn't sleep through the night until 11 months and he was up at least 2-4 times until then! So hope baba no. 2 sleeps a bit better! 

Hope you are all having a lovely Saturday girlies! I'm just at the airport picking up my future sister in law to go to re wedding dress fitting tomorrow so that should be fun and distract me from the TWW for at least 30 seconds!!


----------



## bombshellmom

twinkletoe said:


> Girls I am a twit! I caved and tested but not even with a IC as I didn't have any but a frer! Why did I waste it to see a big fat negative blazing!! Aghh!! Think I am 9dpo at the most.......really don't want to test again especially with a frer but the other one in the box will be staring at me in the morning!! Will power will power.....why don't I have any?!?!
> 
> Ashley those wonfos look fab fx for tomorrow!!
> Keely- your little man sounds so similar to mine! So independent!! And just loves all people.....don't get me wrong he can be a monkey sometimes but overall he is great! Although he didn't sleep through the night until 11 months and he was up at least 2-4 times until then! So hope baba no. 2 sleeps a bit better!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely Saturday girlies! I'm just at the airport picking up my future sister in law to go to re wedding dress fitting tomorrow so that should be fun and distract me from the TWW for at least 30 seconds!!

Sorry girl!! I think I'll probably end up caving early, too. It's so hard not to! I want to test now and I'm barely 2dpo lmao


----------



## ashleyg

All tests are negative today. Pretty sure I'm out


----------



## BellaRosa8302

No Ashley!!!! Are you sure?! I was sure I saw lines on your tests! Remember, you're not out til AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## ashleyg

Here is the wondfo I took. I don't think anything is there.


So yeah I'm just going to wait for AF to show up. 

I won't be able to even TTC in July because of course, DH will be gone the week I will probably be ovulating. I don't even know when I'm supposed to get my period so it's just a waiting game right now. We will still try to DTD right after my period ends and up until he leaves but I know that nothing will come of it.

I'll probably take a little break from here in July because I'm really just frustrated and confused as to why everything we did this cycle didn't work. We didn't haven any issue conceiving our daughter so I don't understand.

Anyways hope you all have a great 4th of July : )
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hal423

Oh Ashley, I'm so sorry! I know the feeling of getting your hopes up after seeing faint lines and then nothing. TTC sucks so much! 

Hang in there and enjoy your holiday with DH and your little munchkin. Hugs to you!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you hal. You too : )


----------



## Powell130

Perfectly healthy couples only have a 20-25% chance of conceiving each month so even if you do everything right it's still up to chance


----------



## bombshellmom

That's crazy how the chance percentage is 20%-25% of conceiving each month!


----------



## Powell130

Yes it's crazy! And if there are any issues the chance is lower!


----------



## krissie328

Gosh I am so jealous of babies that sttn. Christian still wakes 2-4 times a night. :(

So I took an opk today. Looks almost positive? I am cd 25. I thought I was 11 dpo but now I am wondering if I didn't o as I never did get a full positive but had pains so figured I did. I hate how confusing this can be.
 



Attached Files:







20150704_162931~2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry you are so down with ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> Gosh I am so jealous of babies that sttn. Christian still wakes 2-4 times a night. :(
> 
> So I took an opk today. Looks almost positive? I am cd 25. I thought I was 11 dpo but now I am wondering if I didn't o as I never did get a full positive but had pains so figured I did. I hate how confusing this can be.

Try an HPT in a few days! OPKs pick up HCG too!


----------



## bombshellmom

krissie328 said:


> Gosh I am so jealous of babies that sttn. Christian still wakes 2-4 times a night. :(
> 
> So I took an opk today. Looks almost positive? I am cd 25. I thought I was 11 dpo but now I am wondering if I didn't o as I never did get a full positive but had pains so figured I did. I hate how confusing this can be.

Maybe you're pregnant? I read that you can use OPK's as pregnancy tests (forgot where I read it but I googled it) and if they turn positive or dark, you might be pregnant! Don't quote me, but google!!:)


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Gosh I am so jealous of babies that sttn. Christian still wakes 2-4 times a night. :(
> 
> So I took an opk today. Looks almost positive? I am cd 25. I thought I was 11 dpo but now I am wondering if I didn't o as I never did get a full positive but had pains so figured I did. I hate how confusing this can be.
> 
> Maybe you're pregnant? I read that you can use OPK's as pregnancy tests (forgot where I read it but I googled it) and if they turn positive or dark, you might be pregnant! Don't quote me, but google!!:)Click to expand...

Happened to me about the same CD! I was so confused then got my :bfp: a few days later!


----------



## krissie328

Interesting ladies, I took an hpt as well but it was negative. I will try to wait until Monday or Tuesday and maybe get a surprise.


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie wow he still wakes that often?! that's a long night!

dd was bf'd until 13 months. her ped said i could quit offering and if she was done that it could be done. she actually never asked again. which i'm sad still that i stopped offering so early!! she was sttn since 10 months. 

Ashley- i can't even believe your wondfo went white again!!! what ?! i thought for sure it was positive!!! i think i'd get in touch with whoever you got that from, there were just tooooo many positives for it to be a fluke. i'd want a refund or new tests!


starting to feel that really down feeling, like this is just never going to happen for us, and i'll never be able to have another one. :(


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> krissie wow he still wakes that often?! that's a long night!

Yea, he was waking only once and then got sick. He stopped eating solids and sleeping. That was February. We got him back to eating and only waking 1-2 times then he got sick in June. He currently eats a couple bites here and there. Maybe a quarter cup a day. I have been offering but he isn't interested much past playing with it. We have a ped appointment ok on the 13th and I want to discuss extended formula feeding and possibly a referral to a feeding specialist or nutritionist. He is already under weight and clearly isn't ready to rely primarily on solids yet so I don't want to move to whole milk yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't let them make you feel like anything is wrong either. kids all move on their own schedule!


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> don't let them make you feel like anything is wrong either. kids all move on their own schedule!

So true. He has been a huge lesson in that. He didn't sit until 8 months, rolled at 9.5 and crawled at 10.5. But he is very smart and has amazing fine motor skills. I've heard eating and gross motor are all related.


----------



## bombshellmom

krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> don't let them make you feel like anything is wrong either. kids all move on their own schedule!
> 
> So true. He has been a huge lesson in that. He didn't sit until 8 months, rolled at 9.5 and crawled at 10.5. But he is very smart and has amazing fine motor skills. I've heard eating and gross motor are all related.Click to expand...

My almost 3 year old still wakes up at night! In the same boat with ya. Even after I stopped breastfeeding last October. I thought maybe that had something to do with it, but nope! :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley I'm sorry you're feeling out and down about TTC. I really hope that it happens for you soon. :hugs:

Krissie Christian is perfectly normal, all kiddos move at their own pace and some things they will be ahead in while others it may take them a while to learn. No two children are the same. I'm sorry that he isn't eating or sleeping well for you. I hope that changes for you soon. Every once in a while Liam goes through spurts where he doesn't want to sleep very well (usually while he was sick or teething). Christian will get there sooner or later though. :hugs:
OPKs can be so strange sometimes. Apparently the second estrogen surge can happen anywhere in the middle of your cycle so it's possible that it could be that? I think it's caused by the corpus luteum implant to help the uterus prepare for implantation. It's possible that you could just now be implanting, are you temping at all?

How are all of my fellow American ladies enjoying their 4th of July? We had dinner with my ILs and announced that we were TTC. MIL is really hoping for a little girl this time. We also watched Independence Day and later we are planning to watch the fireworks in town. :D


----------



## Domimom

ashleyg said:


> Here is the wondfo I took. I don't think anything is there.
> 
> 
> So yeah I'm just going to wait for AF to show up.
> 
> I won't be able to even TTC in July because of course, DH will be gone the week I will probably be ovulating. I don't even know when I'm supposed to get my period so it's just a waiting game right now. We will still try to DTD right after my period ends and up until he leaves but I know that nothing will come of it.
> 
> I'll probably take a little break from here in July because I'm really just frustrated and confused as to why everything we did this cycle didn't work. We didn't haven any issue conceiving our daughter so I don't understand.
> 
> Anyways hope you all have a great 4th of July : )

Hi Ashley, I have been reading here and there since I still get emails when new posts are posted. Don't give up! I think you remember how frustrated I was, we tried for 8 months and nothing, we did everything, OPK, preseed and I was about to give up and then got positive HPT. I did not have any issues with my son, happened the first month and we only :sex: like 3 times, but I am 10 years older now, it will happen! Thinking of you!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you ladies :)

Dom - It is very frustrating! I was just SO sure that this was our cycle since we did everything :( 
I know I'm not out until AF shows but I'm like 100% sure that she will be here in the next few days


----------



## krissie328

No, I haven't temped. I am thinking in August/September I want to try. 

I think I am going to put the opks and hpts in another room so I am not tempted to use them. :haha: 

I started progesterone yesterday so maybe that is affecting it?


----------



## Domimom

I was feeling that way too! I had cramping and thought it would start anyday.


----------



## ashleyg

After having my daughter I don't get ANY PMS symptoms any more. I used to get cramps, sore boobs a few days before. Now it's absolutely nothing. 
I have no idea when shes coming. Idk if that's a good thing or not?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, the way you were talking I expected AF to come tonight! Absolutely you're not out til your AF shows! 

Wish I had experience with wondfo's so I could give you an opinion on the test you posted but I don't even know where to look for the second line :shrug: sorry!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Ashley! Sorry but I have to stop TTC for our second baby. I found out that since my next pregnancy would be considered high risk that I have to stop bfing my sweet baby girl. I don't want to be forced to wean her sooner than she wants to be so I have to stop and wait it out. I will still be stalking your journey though and cheering you on along the way!!

I am so sorry you are out this month :(. Fx you get your rainbow next month! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: sorry Kiwi! I understand about not being ready to wean yet. Especially at 8 months!!! 

I wish you luck on your breastfeeding journey!


----------



## mommyxofxone

aww kiwi what a lovely thing!! glad you are not stopping bfing early to ttc. :)

afm cd 6 and just hanging out. go on vacation tomorrow morning. that's something!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Have fun on vacation, Mommy!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ok ladies I hope you don't mind but I have to post a vent thread. I also hope it doesn't make me sound like the worst person, I just have to get it out there and don't really have anyone else to vent to in this particular situation. Anyways, we tried for quite a while with my daughter, which I expect to have to do again and that's fine. However, when I was pretty close to being due we found out my sil got pregnant with her boyfriend she had been with for all of two months maybe. Flash forward to now, we have all found out he is a terrible person and has been abusive so she decided to move home and get divorced. Well last night we were out celebrating the fourth and she brings her daughter back from the bathroom in a "big sister" shirt. I honestly just couldn't even say anything. I just get so frustrated that it can happen so easily, twice, for someone in a bad situation like that and here we all are trying and planning and ready but we are forced to wait. Idk if I'm still exhausted and drained from the wedding and it's making me emotional or what I just can't quit thinking about how unfair and not right this whole situation is. I am usually so positive about waiting as I realize now the waiting got me my daughter who is wonderful and I wouldn't go back and change the time we had to wait to conceive. It's just, ugh. Part of me even feels like I just don't want to be pregnant at the same time again. I'm not going to let this stop me from trying obviously just really sucks that we are back in this same situation again . I honestly knew this would happen with her I had just hoped since she moved back and everything we were in the clear. Anyways, sorry for my big whiney post! Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful! I'm just over here on CD8 waiting to get closer to O time! I even pushed through BDing last night with a migraine ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

Hope you have a good ttc break kiwi! 

Funny story - I've used 1 of my tests I have been saving for testing on the 15th (day before my official test day)


....I have been nauseous every day, not knowing why because I'm never sick everyday without there being a bub in the oven. It's weird, wondering if it's because of stopping the pill? Hm, anyway, DH said I can't buy more pregnancy tests until he gets paid on the 15th anyway, sooo that will help me be good with taking tests :thumbup: Might ask him to hide the last one I have lol


----------



## bombshellmom

MiraclesHappn said:


> Ok ladies I hope you don't mind but I have to post a vent thread. I also hope it doesn't make me sound like the worst person, I just have to get it out there and don't really have anyone else to vent to in this particular situation. Anyways, we tried for quite a while with my daughter, which I expect to have to do again and that's fine. However, when I was pretty close to being due we found out my sil got pregnant with her boyfriend she had been with for all of two months maybe. Flash forward to now, we have all found out he is a terrible person and has been abusive so she decided to move home and get divorced. Well last night we were out celebrating the fourth and she brings her daughter back from the bathroom in a "big sister" shirt. I honestly just couldn't even say anything. I just get so frustrated that it can happen so easily, twice, for someone in a bad situation like that and here we all are trying and planning and ready but we are forced to wait. Idk if I'm still exhausted and drained from the wedding and it's making me emotional or what I just can't quit thinking about how unfair and not right this whole situation is. I am usually so positive about waiting as I realize now the waiting got me my daughter who is wonderful and I wouldn't go back and change the time we had to wait to conceive. It's just, ugh. Part of me even feels like I just don't want to be pregnant at the same time again. I'm not going to let this stop me from trying obviously just really sucks that we are back in this same situation again . I honestly knew this would happen with her I had just hoped since she moved back and everything we were in the clear. Anyways, sorry for my big whiney post! Hope all you ladies are doing wonderful! I'm just over here on CD8 waiting to get closer to O time! I even pushed through BDing last night with a migraine ;)

That can be frustrating, I'm sorry girl!! You don't sound like a horrible person though. After I had my mc a friend of mine announced she was pregnant and it hurt so bad. I was so jealous that she got to keep hers. My due date from my mc was August 9th, so that's coming up and it's making me really sad. I guess it does make it worse with social media, you see all these pregnancy announcements. I hope it happens for you, FX you catch that eggie this cycle!! Good on you lol!! The things we do to conceive!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry Kiwi but completely understandable. I hope that breastfeeding continues to go well for you. Good luck and I hope it won't be too much longer before you can start TTC again. :hugs:

Have fun on vacation Mommyxofxone! :cool:

Miracles, you are NOT a terrible person. I think we all feel like this at one point or another. While I was still WTT I had not one, but TWO cousins that announced pregnancies with baby #2 on FB. One had barely been in a relationship for 2 months when she got pregnant and the guy left her after he found out. The second was only in a relationship for 1 month when she got pregnant and now her baby's father is in prison (again). I felt like I was stabbed in the gut, why did my younger and more irresponsible cousins that were not in stable relationships get to be pregnant with their second babies when I was getting married to my partner of nearly 3 years with financial stability and a 3 bedroom house (rental) and I was still stuck WTT? Life just isn't fair sometimes, but you know what? I'm glad that I'm married to a man that loves me and treats me well, live in a 3 bedroom house, have financial stability, will have a good age gap between my kids, and that my DH decided to start TTC the exact cycle I wanted to start trying. I shouldn't be jealous of them at all, they are completely ruining their lives. THEY should be jealous of ME and SHE should be jealous of YOU. You will get pregnant again soon enough, maybe sooner than you did last time and when it happens you are going to be so incredibly grateful that you are not in her shoes. :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

bombshellmom said:


> That can be frustrating, I'm sorry girl!! You don't sound like a horrible person though. After I had my mc a friend of mine announced she was pregnant and it hurt so bad. I was so jealous that she got to keep hers. My due date from my mc was August 9th, so that's coming up and it's making me really sad. I guess it does make it worse with social media, you see all these pregnancy announcements. I hope it happens for you, FX you catch that eggie this cycle!! Good on you lol!! The things we do to conceive!!

Oh no, I'm so sorry :hugs: that must have been terrible. See, I know it could be worse and I'm probably being dramatic it just really bothers me. Maybe you could do a balloon release on the 9th? Idk if that's a silly idea but seems like it might be something you could do to make yourself feel better on that day. You could write a note and attach it to the balloon even :shrug:



KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry Kiwi but completely understandable. I hope that breastfeeding continues to go well for you. Good luck and I hope it won't be too much longer before you can start TTC again. :hugs:
> 
> Have fun on vacation Mommyxofxone! :cool:
> 
> Miracles, you are NOT a terrible person. I think we all feel like this at one point or another. While I was still WTT I had not one, but TWO cousins that announced pregnancies with baby #2 on FB. One had barely been in a relationship for 2 months when she got pregnant and the guy left her after he found out. The second was only in a relationship for 1 month when she got pregnant and now her baby's father is in prison (again). I felt like I was stabbed in the gut, why did my younger and more irresponsible cousins that were not in stable relationships get to be pregnant with their second babies when I was getting married to my partner of nearly 3 years with financial stability and a 3 bedroom house (rental) and I was still stuck WTT? Life just isn't fair sometimes, but you know what? I'm glad that I'm married to a man that loves me and treats me well, live in a 3 bedroom house, have financial stability, will have a good age gap between my kids, and that my DH decided to start TTC the exact cycle I wanted to start trying. I shouldn't be jealous of them at all, they are completely ruining their lives. THEY should be jealous of ME and SHE should be jealous of YOU. You will get pregnant again soon enough, maybe sooner than you did last time and when it happens you are going to be so incredibly grateful that you are not in her shoes. :hugs:

You know, this is honestly the exact thing I was thinking after I vented. I stopped and realized I shouldn't be upset because I do have a supportive and wonderful husband who will be there for me and it's sad to think that she won't have that when she delivers, brings the baby home, etc. I guess at this point I just feel like part of what really bothered me about the whole situation was that we were told in a way where we were put on the spot and almost like it was expected of us to get excited about the news? I get making the best of a situation and I understand that nothing can be done about it now but I just would have preferred to not have to chose between either feeling like a bad person because I didn't congratulate her or choosing to put my feelings aside and play like I am excited. I chose the first option :blush: oh well. 

Totally different subject, but I've been meaning to ask you, are you checking your pH at all?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so totally not a bad person miracles. it sucks. it always sucks. My sil was pregnant before she was married it was this huge scandal. later when her dd was 2 &1/2 she found out she was pregnant with another one- and the best part was he had JUST moved back in that month after living somewhere else since he was cheating on her. took like one time by accident. both kids accidents. and here we are.

however, i've been on the other side too. i had just started a new job and had been ttc for a few months before moving to the new job. i got pregnant before my new co-worker, who had apparently been trying for a year and was going to fertility treatment. she HATED me for it. and a bunch of the girls i worked with were really angry and acting like i didn't deserve it. I was trying too but apparently that didn't matter becasue i wasn't their dear co-worker they knew so long and well. I was the new girl. it sucked. i also had two friends that were due at the same time as me- we were all so excited! and they both miscarried. they are sisters in law. the one was pregnant with twins. the one with twins and i stayed close but the other one? never talked to me quite the same again. Like it was my fault. things happen.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: miracles! It would drive me up a wall too!!! :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

No, I didn't test my pH this cycle. DH wouldn't let me buy pH strips but if we aren't pregnant this cycle I'm making him let me buy them. :haha:

Mommyxofxone I've been on the other side of it too, I think everyone has at some point or another whether they knew it or not. One of my cousins was having fertility problems and her sister and I were pregnant at the same time (the sister is actually the same cousin that has a baby daddy in jail), I was 27 weeks and she was 6 weeks. We had a family get together and my cousin gave us death glares the whole time, it was ubcomfortable. She was in a terrible marriage anyway and is now divorced.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well, this is the second month in a row that I've got ewcm on CD17.. Seeing as my cycles are only 24-26 days long since coming off the pill that would make my luteal phase insanely short. :(

I can't even dtd as I'm at work overnight (20 hour shift) and when I finish then OH will be at work until late evening. :(

I was so sure we'd done well this month, but I was guessing O date based on counting back from AF. 

Next month I'm going to try opk strips, I'd like to temp but my work schedule kinda ruins that I think. 

Gutted.


----------



## mommyxofxone

KalonKiki said:


> No, I didn't test my pH this cycle. DH wouldn't let me buy pH strips but if we aren't pregnant this cycle I'm making him let me buy them. :haha:
> 
> Mommyxofxone I've been on the other side of it too, I think everyone has at some point or another whether they knew it or not. One of my cousins was having fertility problems and her sister and I were pregnant at the same time (the sister is actually the same cousin that has a baby daddy in jail), I was 27 weeks and she was 6 weeks. We had a family get together and my cousin gave us death glares the whole time, it was ubcomfortable. She was in a terrible marriage anyway and is now divorced.

totally forgot other sil was SO mad when i announced. we were 8 weeks on christmas day so we told his family then. and sil was PISSED. hated me for a long time. but i had also been married a few years, and she had just been married the month before, and she decided she wanted babies first even though her dh said not til at least a year after marriage. so she apparently hated me for it. if i am lucky to get pg again, and i wind up with a ds it'll be all over, she'll really hate me. she has two girls and all she's wanted is a boy.



AngelofTroy said:


> Well, this is the second month in a row that I've got ewcm on CD17.. Seeing as my cycles are only 24-26 days long since coming off the pill that would make my luteal phase insanely short. :(
> 
> I can't even dtd as I'm at work overnight (20 hour shift) and when I finish then OH will be at work until late evening. :(
> 
> I was so sure we'd done well this month, but I was guessing O date based on counting back from AF.
> 
> Next month I'm going to try opk strips, I'd like to temp but my work schedule kinda ruins that I think.
> 
> Gutted.

definitely should try opks hun they're great! i'm so sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs:



afm cd 7 and i'm on my way out the door to vacation. see you ladies thursday!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KalonKiki said:


> No, I didn't test my pH this cycle. DH wouldn't let me buy pH strips but if we aren't pregnant this cycle I'm making him let me buy them. :haha:
> 
> Mommyxofxone I've been on the other side of it too, I think everyone has at some point or another whether they knew it or not. One of my cousins was having fertility problems and her sister and I were pregnant at the same time (the sister is actually the same cousin that has a baby daddy in jail), I was 27 weeks and she was 6 weeks. We had a family get together and my cousin gave us death glares the whole time, it was ubcomfortable. She was in a terrible marriage anyway and is now divorced.

Whoah I just noticed your timer is down to a day!! How are you feeling so far? Are the strips you've used before expensive? I just started using them this cycle, thought they would drive me insane because I only used them once or twice when I got them and my pH was high and I thought I would go mad trying to keep it down. So far, knock on wood, ever since we started dtd it's been low. Did you end up doing a cut off this cycle?

I really don't even feel upset that she is pregnant and I'm not yet. This time around I honestly don't feel rushed and like I need it to happen right now, like I did with my daughter. I'm still surprisingly patient. I think because I am just enjoying the time I have with just her. I'm really just upset that it happened at all. Things are so bad she can't or won't even tell her ex she's pregnant. At least not for the time being. I just get frustrated that it's those kinds of people or people in those kinds of situations that are so incredibly fertile. Much like high schoolers, my DHs cousin who was able to easily get pregnant with 4 kids and lost them all due to her inability to choose her children over drugs, the people you read stories about who neglect their children, etc. It just really upsets me knowing it's so easy for so many who are in a bad place but there are women who want it so bad and can't manage to get pregnant. It's something I will never understand. Sorry to all of you who were on the brunt end of someone's jealousy though. I think that is just unfair.


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> No, I didn't test my pH this cycle. DH wouldn't let me buy pH strips but if we aren't pregnant this cycle I'm making him let me buy them

Check eBay! It's like $1 for an 80 pack


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey there guys! How is everyone doing? I am feeling so so out......AF due wed and having no pregnancy symptoms at all.....nothing that would make me feel like i was pregnant so just totally expecting AF to come anytime.....wasn't expecting to get pregnant this cycle but still makes you sad no matter what you tell yourself! 

Keeley- you are so close have you done any testing or have you been very well behaved and held out?? How do you feel ?

Mommyxoofoxone - have a fabulous holiday! Have have fun bd'ing!! Fx for you and those swimmers!!


Miracles- what are the ph strips for? Haven't heard of them before? 

Angel- I like using the opks as it gives me comfort to at least know when to focus on! Sorry you feeling down.......you aren't out yet and if you are we will Al be here next month together to talk it all out together!! ;-)

Has anyone used soft cups? I have heard Los of mixed reviews.....I don't actually think they will help conception as logically to me if it's being caught in the cup it wasn't going to be heading for the eggy anyway but personally I find it sorry TMI) a little messy for a few hours after ......we don't usually do it before bed so have to get up and walk about for rest of day and I do feel sometimes that everything is falling out again?!?! Does anyone else feel like this? I think soft cups might at least deal with that bit??


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies! 1 more week to test... 6DPO for me... getting ready for my trip so exciting. I'm only going to take 2 tests with me: 1 wondfo and 1 FRER and will est after AF was due if she doesn't arrive.... I can't spend the first week of my vacation obessing over POAS lol


----------



## KalonKiki

I've actually never used pH strips before. Now I'm wishing I had insisted on it because I just got my :bfp: this morning at 9 DPO. It's a little hard to see in the picture but in person it's as clear as day, even DH could see it and it definitely has color. I'm feeling so many different emotions right now. I feel excited, nervous, a little scared, disbelief, shock, and guilt. I feel guilty because I've gotten so lucky to fall pregnant so quickly not once but twice now and I wish that I could share all of that luck and baby :dust: with all of the lovely ladies here. ):
I gladly would have waited longer to get pregnant if it meant that everyone else could get pregnant sooner.

Here is the picture:

Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> I've actually never used pH strips before. Now I'm wishing I had insisted on it because I just got my :bfp: this morning at 9 DPO. It's a little hard to see in the picture but in person it's as clear as day, even DH could see it and it definitely has color. I'm feeling so many different emotions right now. I feel excited, nervous, a little scared, disbelief, shock, and guilt. I feel guilty because I've gotten so lucky to fall pregnant so quickly not once but twice now and I wish that I could share all of that luck and baby :dust: with all of the lovely ladies here. ):
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

Congrats hun!!! H&H 9!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Kalon!!! :yipee: :wohoo: Don't you dare feel guilty! So happy for you!!! H&H 9 months to you! Hope to meet up with you in the pregnancy forums soon! :haha:


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> I've actually never used pH strips before. Now I'm wishing I had insisted on it because I just got my :bfp: this morning at 9 DPO. It's a little hard to see in the picture but in person it's as clear as day, even DH could see it and it definitely has color. I'm feeling so many different emotions right now. I feel excited, nervous, a little scared, disbelief, shock, and guilt. I feel guilty because I've gotten so lucky to fall pregnant so quickly not once but twice now and I wish that I could share all of that luck and baby :dust: with all of the lovely ladies here. ):
> I gladly would have waited longer to get pregnant if it meant that everyone else could get pregnant sooner.
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

Massive massive congratulations Keeley!! So so happy for you! Don't be silly and don't ever feel guilty! Just enjoy every second of it! That line is a clear as day!!! Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you ladies. You're all amazing, wonderful, supportive women and I really hope to see you in the pregnancy forums soon. I'm going to stay over here until I miss my period though for just in case this is a chemical. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Keely that is fantastic! So happy for you.


----------



## apaki

KalonKiki said:


> Thank you ladies. You're all amazing, wonderful, supportive women and I really hope to see you in the pregnancy forums soon. I'm going to stay over here until I miss my period though for just in case this is a chemical. :hugs:

No way!!! Have a great 9 months! And congratulations &#128513;


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Kalon, that's an awesome line for 9dpo too! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Hey there guys! How is everyone doing? I am feeling so so out......AF due wed and having no pregnancy symptoms at all.....nothing that would make me feel like i was pregnant so just totally expecting AF to come anytime.....wasn't expecting to get pregnant this cycle but still makes you sad no matter what you tell yourself!
> 
> Keeley- you are so close have you done any testing or have you been very well behaved and held out?? How do you feel ?
> 
> Mommyxoofoxone - have a fabulous holiday! Have have fun bd'ing!! Fx for you and those swimmers!!
> 
> 
> Miracles- what are the ph strips for? Haven't heard of them before?
> 
> Angel- I like using the opks as it gives me comfort to at least know when to focus on! Sorry you feeling down.......you aren't out yet and if you are we will Al be here next month together to talk it all out together!! ;-)
> 
> Has anyone used soft cups? I have heard Los of mixed reviews.....I don't actually think they will help conception as logically to me if it's being caught in the cup it wasn't going to be heading for the eggy anyway but personally I find it sorry TMI) a little messy for a few hours after ......we don't usually do it before bed so have to get up and walk about for rest of day and I do feel sometimes that everything is falling out again?!?! Does anyone else feel like this? I think soft cups might at least deal with that bit??

pH strips are helpful if you're trying to gender sway :thumbup: They say that supposedly your pH around the time of ovulation increases your chances of conceiving boy/girl. 

I did not have literally any pregnancy symptoms when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter! No symptoms definitely doesn't mean you are out!! 



KalonKiki said:


> I've actually never used pH strips before. Now I'm wishing I had insisted on it because I just got my :bfp: this morning at 9 DPO. It's a little hard to see in the picture but in person it's as clear as day, even DH could see it and it definitely has color. I'm feeling so many different emotions right now. I feel excited, nervous, a little scared, disbelief, shock, and guilt. I feel guilty because I've gotten so lucky to fall pregnant so quickly not once but twice now and I wish that I could share all of that luck and baby :dust: with all of the lovely ladies here. ):
> I gladly would have waited longer to get pregnant if it meant that everyone else could get pregnant sooner.
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20150706_110840_zpssgp7icq2.jpeg

:o oh my!! That is so wonderful for you!! :yipee: You have to let me know if your sway ended up working!!! Fx'd for a little :pink: bundle for you! But nevertheless a perfect little one whatever the outcome is! Hope your pregnancy is flawless. Huge congrats to you!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

AFM, I should only be a week, at most, away from O! Hopefully that is. Fx'd! I got to start POAS today too! :happydance: Since I'm not a big hpt taker this is the only time I get to test so it makes me happy haha. Also, the last few days my sex drive has been THROUGH THE ROOF!!! :blush: No idea what's going on, I'm just worried I will wear DH out before the important time comes :dohh:

Anyone getting close to testing??


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey miracle! That's so funny about wearing dh out!! Well can't beat a good sex drive def a positive vibe for this cycle for you hun!! Get going! The cycle that I did lots of bd'ing in the run up to 'O' when TTC no 1 was the one we got pregnant with ds so I say let loose!! Hehe!! 

I should be saying that I'm close to testing but I am so sure I'm out I'm just going to wait for AF......did a couple of tests yesterday and day before which were BFN so totally just expecting AF on Wed as usual! Sucks but expecting it! Onwards and upwards to next cycle and hopefully lots and lots of action!! 

Hope everyone well! Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed for you Miracles, I hope you catch that egg this cycle! :flower: :dust:
I just checked the moon angle calculator for fun and apparently my O date was the start of the strong girl phase of Scorpio. DS was conceived in the strong boy phase of Aquarius. I know that you can't put much stock into that but nearly every date I've ever plugged into that calculator was spot on with gender so I'm hopeful. :blush:


----------



## Buttercup84

KalonKiki said:


> FXed for you Miracles, I hope you catch that egg this cycle! :flower: :dust:
> I just checked the moon angle calculator for fun and apparently my O date was the start of the strong girl phase of Scorpio. DS was conceived in the strong boy phase of Aquarius. I know that you can't put much stock into that but nearly every date I've ever plugged into that calculator was spot on with gender so I'm hopeful. :blush:

I'd never heard of that site before you mentioned it but just googled and both my girls' conception dates were strong girl phases and this one was a boy phase... Interesting! We're staying team yellow so it'll be a while til i'll know for sure anyway but it's got me wondering :winkwink:


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with team :yellow:, Buttercup! I'm sure it will be the most wonderful surprise, I think you are having a boy this time around. :winkwink:
We're planning to go team :yellow: with baby #3 if we're on team :pink: this time.

I'll come join your March Mamas 2016 group after I miss the :witch:. Based on my O date my due date is March 19, 2016, my best friend's birthday. :D


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Hey miracle! That's so funny about wearing dh out!! Well can't beat a good sex drive def a positive vibe for this cycle for you hun!! Get going! The cycle that I did lots of bd'ing in the run up to 'O' when TTC no 1 was the one we got pregnant with ds so I say let loose!! Hehe!!
> 
> I should be saying that I'm close to testing but I am so sure I'm out I'm just going to wait for AF......did a couple of tests yesterday and day before which were BFN so totally just expecting AF on Wed as usual! Sucks but expecting it! Onwards and upwards to next cycle and hopefully lots and lots of action!!
> 
> Hope everyone well! Xxx

Well the man can't ever seem to make up his mind. He complains because we don't DTD enough, then BAM my drive goes up and he acts like I want it too much. I think he just likes to complain to drive me crazy :haha: As long as he doesn't quit on me when this turns into business we will be okay! Haha At that point I don't care what he says he's going to tough it out.

I hope you get a nice surprise and the :witch: just doesn't fly in on Wednesday! I know you said you have no pregnancy symptoms, but do you have any symptoms of AF?



KalonKiki said:


> FXed for you Miracles, I hope you catch that egg this cycle! :flower: :dust:
> I just checked the moon angle calculator for fun and apparently my O date was the start of the strong girl phase of Scorpio. DS was conceived in the strong boy phase of Aquarius. I know that you can't put much stock into that but nearly every date I've ever plugged into that calculator was spot on with gender so I'm hopeful. :blush:

That's great!! I hope that holds true for you this time around too!! I don't know if I did it right or not but I plugged in about every day we supposedly could have conceived based on my daughters due date and every one of those told me boy :shrug: I do know, though, that the chinese calendar was right for her gender. That and the ring swing test when I was pregnant with her! Besides that everything else pointed to boy, well everything but my gut. I was absolutely positive she was a girl. 

Just checked and the Chinese gender predictor says girl for this cycle if I would get lucky enough to conceive. Obviously that's not a guarantee, but hey, fingers crossed! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

The Chinese Gender Predictor also said boy for me last time and this time it's saying girl. I really hope I got my :pink: bump!


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> The Chinese Gender Predictor also said boy for me last time and this time it's saying girl. I really hope I got my :pink: bump!

FX you have your little girl eggie!!! Mine was right with DD as well! It says girl for me this time too, if I do have my BFP!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I put myself into the chinese gender calendar for the next 5 cycles: girl, girl, girl, boy, girl. Chinese gender was correct for my DD (we were team yellow with her). We were hoping for a boy this time around but it doesn't look promising unless it. Takes a while longer to conceive.


----------



## krissie328

I tried out the Chinese gender predictor and it was right for DS. It says boy for me until October then switches to girl until February. 

I am leaning towards wanting a :pink: bundle but I know either would be so wonderful. DH really wants a girl though.


----------



## KalonKiki

DH and I are both hoping for a little girl this time around. He really wants a daddy's princess and I want to buy some pink stuff for once. :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I looked ahead too after reading your posts and this, according to the Chinese chart, is the only month it predicts girl until March. Sigh.


----------



## rtebbe89

May I join you ladies? I am just starting to TTC #2 this cycle and any buddies would be great! Which chinese gender chart do you use I have used 2 different ones and I got boy for one and girl for the other for this cycle lol. Hoping for a girl this time around


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey miracle- AF like cramping this morning so actually expecting her to arrive early today :-( that would give me a 12 day luteal phase.......is that too short guys?

I have never heard of this gender predicting chart where is it? Would be interested to put it in for ds to see what it come us with.

I'm not sure what I would hope for this time......would be lovely to have a little bro for ds but I would also love a little princess and. Do have some girlie things to look forward to too! So I guess either way is good just bursting to get pregnant!! 

Just want to get AF over now so we can get back down to business again!


----------



## twinkletoe

rtebbe89 said:


> May I join you ladies? I am just starting to TTC #2 this cycle and any buddies would be great! Which chinese gender chart do you use I have used 2 different ones and I got boy for one and girl for the other for this cycle lol. Hoping for a girl this time around

Welcome rtebbe! We just started TTC#2 this cycle too......think AF on way today or tomorrow so will be cd 1 again ! What stage of your cycle are you?


----------



## rtebbe89

I am currently cd2. I used to ov on day 17-18 with a 31-33 day cycle but since this is only my second since my son was born I have no clue. Last cycle was 39 days


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I don't have a link handy, but make sure you use the one that changes your age to your chinese lunar age.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

https://m.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction

This is what I've been using because it does all the work for me :haha:


----------



## twinkletoe

That's crazy I tested it and it worked for both my sister and I and ds! Even if it doesn't always work it's fun! Thanks girls! 

How is everyone feeling about their cycles?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Works for my son!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome rtebbe89! :wave: :flower:
We just started TTC baby #2 this cycle as well, but I'm currently on CD 25 and 10 DPO. I just found out yesterday that we're expecting baby #2 :kiss: :cloud9: <3

I'm sorry that you're feeling out Twinkletoes. I hope you get pregnant soon! :hugs:

Bella the lunar age chart was actually wrong for me last time, but this time both a lunar age and solar age chart told me girl as well as the moon angle calculator. I'd be lying if I said that this didn't excite me but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much because I don't want to feel disappointed if this bub is :blue:

That chart was wrong for my DS but just like the last one I used it says that this one is a girl. The last one I used was the same one I used when I was pregnant with DS. I'm starting to get a little worried that my breasts don't feel sore or sensitive yet. They feel fuller and I little more firm, but that's about it. With DS sore breasts were one of the first symptoms I had, but at the time it was also normal for me to get sore breasts before AF. Now I don't get sore breasts before AF anymore, maybe that's why I don't have them? Also last time I only had them for about 3 weeks of my pregnancy, they didn't last long at all.

Every time I ask DS if he thinks that mommy is having a baby boy or a baby girl he says "bebebebe girl". I've even tried switching the order to baby girl or baby boy and even tried asking "Is mommy having a boy?" and he just shouts back at me "Girl!". Apparently he is very adamant about the idea of a little sister, I hope that he's right. :haha:
For whatever reason for the past week, even before I found out that I was pregnant he was constantly saying the word "baby" out of nowhere. I've heard that kiddos can be intuitive. One of the ladies from my last pregnancy group just had her DS last month and when she was in her first trimester she posted a video of her DD rubbing her (the mother's) tummy and saying "boy". Crazy!

Here's my test from this morning at 10 DPO. It doesn't really look any darker than yesterday's test to me but I know it can take at least 48 hours for HCG levels to double so hopefully I will get a darker :bfp: tomorrow.


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/10dpobaby2_zpsfejxpcsf.jpeg


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome rtebbe89! :wave: :flower:
> We just started TTC baby #2 this cycle as well, but I'm currently on CD 25 and 10 DPO. I just found out yesterday that we're expecting baby #2 :kiss: :cloud9: <3
> 
> I'm sorry that you're feeling out Twinkletoes. I hope you get pregnant soon! :hugs:
> 
> Bella the lunar age chart was actually wrong for me last time, but this time both a lunar age and solar age chart told me girl as well as the moon angle calculator. I'd be lying if I said that this didn't excite me but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much because I don't want to feel disappointed if this bub is :blue:
> 
> That chart was wrong for my DS but just like the last one I used it says that this one is a girl. The last one I used was the same one I used when I was pregnant with DS. I'm starting to get a little worried that my breasts don't feel sore or sensitive yet. They feel fuller and I little more firm, but that's about it. With DS sore breasts were one of the first symptoms I had, but at the time it was also normal for me to get sore breasts before AF. Now I don't get sore breasts before AF anymore, maybe that's why I don't have them? Also last time I only had them for about 3 weeks of my pregnancy, they didn't last long at all.
> 
> Every time I ask DS if he thinks that mommy is having a baby boy or a baby girl he says "bebebebe girl". I've even tried switching the order to baby girl or baby boy and even tried asking "Is mommy having a boy?" and he just shouts back at me "Girl!". Apparently he is very adamant about the idea of a little sister, I hope that he's right. :haha:
> For whatever reason for the past week, even before I found out that I was pregnant he was constantly saying the word "baby" out of nowhere. I've heard that kiddos can be intuitive. One of the ladies from my last pregnancy group just had her DS last month and when she was in her first trimester she posted a video of her DD rubbing her (the mother's) tummy and saying "boy". Crazy!
> 
> Here's my test from this morning at 10 DPO. It doesn't really look any darker than yesterday's test to me but I know it can take at least 48 hours for HCG levels to double so hopefully I will get a darker :bfp: tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/10dpobaby2_zpsfejxpcsf.jpeg

I 100% believe that children can sense it!! With my mc my DD told me way before I found out I was pregnant that I had a baby in my tummy. I just laughed it off, because we weren't trying....little did I know!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry again about your chemical last month Bombshellmom. I really hope that you're pregnant with your rainbow this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry again about your chemical last month Bombshellmom. I really hope that you're pregnant with your rainbow this cycle! :hugs:

Thanks keely!! :) :hugs: I hope so too!! lol


----------



## rebecca822

Hi ladies! Had a crazy weekend but just catching up.
I ovulated wed or Thursday and we were on a road trip. We bd wed and Thursday hopefully that was enough. 
Was at an RE a few weeks ago and he wanted us to have an SA done. He told me to wait until after O and no sex for 5 days before the SA. DH took care of that this morning, now I get to be worried until we get our results in 1-2 days.
I'm a poas addict but I have no hope for this month so I'm not testing until 1-2 days before af is due.


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome rtebbe89! :wave: :flower:
> We just started TTC baby #2 this cycle as well, but I'm currently on CD 25 and 10 DPO. I just found out yesterday that we're expecting baby #2 :kiss: :cloud9: <3
> 
> I'm sorry that you're feeling out Twinkletoes. I hope you get pregnant soon! :hugs:

Thanks Keeley am focusing on next cycle now......your line is still so so Strong especially as you haven't even reached AF date yet so I'm sure it will get darker gradually as you get past AF date! So happy for you! 

Lunar thingy has shown up girl for me for next few cycles! But sure we shall see ! I couldn't give too hoots just bursting for a baba!! But still fun to look at!

Bombshell- fx this cycle! How you feeling? 

Rebecca- what is a SA? Sorry for my cluelessness but just jot used to all these abbreviations :dohh:

Just can't believe how quickly I have become so bursting to be pregnant! Hugs and baby /sticky dust to you all xx


----------



## hal423

Good morning ladies! I seem to have fallen off this thread but just got caught back up!

Welcome to the new ladies!

Kalon, congrats again and what an amazing line for 10dpo! I think it does look darker than yesterday's! I really hope you get to be on team pink this time! I hope you stick around these boards to cheer the rest of us on while we wait for our BFPs!

Bombshell, I think kids can sense things too. Since the day I got my faint positive that ended up in a chemical, my DD has been randomly asking for her baby sister lately and it breaks my heart because I want to give her one so bad! My SIL is due with her 2nd baby in a few weeks and I know that's going to make her keep asking about one.

Twinkle toes, sorry about AF. When are you due to O next?

Rebecca, I have my fingers crossed that you caught the egg this time and won't need to wait for the SA results! When do you think you'll start testing?


I am on CD 11 today and hoping to O on Friday (if not before). I forgot to do the OPKs yesterday but will take one this evening after work!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal- o on Friday!! That's great! So lots of bd'ing fun this week!! Hope you catch that eggy!! You have any plan for bd'ing or just as much as you can manage??! 

I actually haven't had AF (due tomorrow ) yet but totally feel I usually do the day before it comes the crampy Tummy and a watery feeling down below (sorry tmi) . And bfn yesterday so not testing again....it ok just want AF over now to focus on get down to the fun part again!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course I'll stick around to cheer everyone on! :hugs: <3

Good luck Hal, catch that eggie! :dust:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Feel just like AF is due, aching right around my bits. Only CD19, cycles have been getting shorter but this is ridiculous


----------



## bombshellmom

twinkletoes - 5dpo and I'm feeling unsure lol!! where are you at in your cycle?! read that egg could implant starting at 6dpo, getting anxious!!

hal - that's amazing!!! hoping we both get our rainbows this cycle! how are you feeling since the chemical? It has been making me nervous and anxious to test, seeing everyone get their BFP's! I've also logged off Facebook for a few days, it makes me want test day to come faster.


----------



## twinkletoe

Maybe it's a good sign angel I have heard lots of people say they felt like their AF was coming on and off between o and when AF due!! So fx for you!! X


----------



## hal423

Bombshell, I am also very nervous to test but I think also overly optimistic because I keep hearing so many stories of BFPs immediately after chemicals.

Twinkle toes, I am using preseed again this cycle and can't decide whether to BD every day this week or every other day. 

For some reason I feel like I might O early. CM is watery already and cervix is very high and soft which usually doesn't happen until closer to O day. Who knows though!

What are your ladies' thoughts on BDing every day vs every other day?


----------



## twinkletoe

bombshellmom said:


> twinkletoes - 5dpo and I'm feeling unsure lol!! where are you at in your cycle?! read that egg could implant starting at 6dpo, getting anxious!!
> 
> hal - that's amazing!!! hoping we both get our rainbows this cycle! how are you feeling since the chemical? It has been making me nervous and anxious to test, seeing everyone get their BFP's! I've also logged off Facebook for a few days, it makes me want test day to come faster.

Bombshell- I am 11 DPO ish.....not sure as I don't temp but got a smiley face OPK so hopefully I did! Really hope you get your BFP .....when do you think you will start testing?my AF dire tomorrow and totally expecting it.....just want to get excited about planning next cycle now......

Girls I haven't said this yet but I actually had a miscarriage in April at 10 plus 4 weeks :-( found it really tough so I think it has made me more anxious about this ! But it really made us certain that we want to get on with this!


----------



## rebecca822

twinkletoe said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Welcome rtebbe89! :wave: :flower:
> We just started TTC baby #2 this cycle as well, but I'm currently on CD 25 and 10 DPO. I just found out yesterday that we're expecting baby #2 :kiss: :cloud9: <3
> 
> I'm sorry that you're feeling out Twinkletoes. I hope you get pregnant soon! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Keeley am focusing on next cycle now......your line is still so so Strong especially as you haven't even reached AF date yet so I'm sure it will get darker gradually as you get past AF date! So happy for you!
> 
> Lunar thingy has shown up girl for me for next few cycles! But sure we shall see ! I couldn't give too hoots just bursting for a baba!! But still fun to look at!
> 
> Bombshell- fx this cycle! How you feeling?
> 
> Rebecca- what is a SA? Sorry for my cluelessness but just jot used to all these abbreviations :dohh:
> 
> Just can't believe how quickly I have become so bursting to be pregnant! Hugs and baby /sticky dust to you all xxClick to expand...

SA is a semen analysis


----------



## KalonKiki

Twinkletoes I'm sorry about your MC in April. I really hope that you get your rainbow this coming cycle. :hugs:

I'm so excited to see more :bfp:! Bombshellmom do you know what your EDD is if you're pregnant this cycle?

Rebecca good luck with the SA. I hope the results are good. :hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

hal423 said:


> Good morning ladies! I seem to have fallen off this thread but just got caught back up!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Kalon, congrats again and what an amazing line for 10dpo! I think it does look darker than yesterday's! I really hope you get to be on team pink this time! I hope you stick around these boards to cheer the rest of us on while we wait for our BFPs!
> 
> Bombshell, I think kids can sense things too. Since the day I got my faint positive that ended up in a chemical, my DD has been randomly asking for her baby sister lately and it breaks my heart because I want to give her one so bad! My SIL is due with her 2nd baby in a few weeks and I know that's going to make her keep asking about one.
> 
> Twinkle toes, sorry about AF. When are you due to O next?
> 
> Rebecca, I have my fingers crossed that you caught the egg this time and won't need to wait for the SA results! When do you think you'll start testing?
> 
> 
> I am on CD 11 today and hoping to O on Friday (if not before). I forgot to do the OPKs yesterday but will take one this evening after work!

I'll probably start on 7/12. Af due 7/14
Should have SA results by Thursday


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Bombshell, I am also very nervous to test but I think also overly optimistic because I keep hearing so many stories of BFPs immediately after chemicals.
> 
> Twinkle toes, I am using preseed again this cycle and can't decide whether to BD every day this week or every other day.
> 
> For some reason I feel like I might O early. CM is watery already and cervix is very high and soft which usually doesn't happen until closer to O day. Who knows though!
> 
> What are your ladies' thoughts on BDing every day vs every other day?

I was wondering exactly the same thing about next week! I have heard such conflicting reports on it!! You worry with every other you might miss something but then every day might be too much for the swimmers?! Really don't know!?


----------



## rebecca822

twinkletoe said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Bombshell, I am also very nervous to test but I think also overly optimistic because I keep hearing so many stories of BFPs immediately after chemicals.
> 
> Twinkle toes, I am using preseed again this cycle and can't decide whether to BD every day this week or every other day.
> 
> For some reason I feel like I might O early. CM is watery already and cervix is very high and soft which usually doesn't happen until closer to O day. Who knows though!
> 
> What are your ladies' thoughts on BDing every day vs every other day?
> 
> I was wondering exactly the same thing about next week! I have heard such conflicting reports on it!! You worry with every other you might miss something but then every day might be too much for the swimmers?! Really don't know!?Click to expand...

I asked my doctor about this a few weeks ago, he says its best to BD every other day because it gives sperm time to buildup.


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> Twinkletoes I'm sorry about your MC in April. I really hope that you get your rainbow this coming cycle. :hugs:
> 
> I'm so excited to see more :bfp:! Bombshellmom do you know what your EDD is if you're pregnant this cycle?
> 
> Rebecca good luck with the SA. I hope the results are good. :hugs:

Thanks Keeley - only dh knows as we hadn't told anyone else.....not sure if that makes it easier or harder but hey.....on to next cycle!


----------



## hal423

I'm so so sorry for your loss twinkletoes :( I'm sure that was devastating but glad to see that you have a positive attitude going forward. You never know, AF may not show up this cycke after all and this could be it for you! AF symptoms are very similar to pregnancy symptoms!

Thanks for the response Rebecca! I think I will try for EOD this week if I can hold DH off. He thinks we have to stay in the bedroom all week and doesn't understand about letting the swimmers take a break, lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Bombshell, I am also very nervous to test but I think also overly optimistic because I keep hearing so many stories of BFPs immediately after chemicals.
> 
> Twinkle toes, I am using preseed again this cycle and can't decide whether to BD every day this week or every other day.
> 
> For some reason I feel like I might O early. CM is watery already and cervix is very high and soft which usually doesn't happen until closer to O day. Who knows though!
> 
> What are your ladies' thoughts on BDing every day vs every other day?

You've probably heard me say this already, but in a firm believer in SMEP (combines EOD, then every day once you get a positive in your OPK). It's how I got pregnant with my DD. Supposedly, this method ensures that the egg & sperm "meet." :D


----------



## twinkletoe

Rebecca- thanks for the professional input! There are so many differing opinions on the matter! But I think I will try EOD as it makes sense in my head for the swimmers to reboot!! 

Hal- thanks for that ......to be positive is just the way I like to function and I think it will help when TTC no.2! It's not just the AF symptoms that make me think I'm out its the negative test this morning......one day before AF due I think most people would be counting themselves out.....but ready for next cycle so all will be good. Have preseed and am taking a TTC vitamin not sure if I souls do anything else!

Bella would love. Love to do SMEP but DH is really tired after work and then training and rugby!! So during the fertile period i just have to jump him when he has the energy!!! Hopefully next cycle it will be more than last cycle!!


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Bombshell, I am also very nervous to test but I think also overly optimistic because I keep hearing so many stories of BFPs immediately after chemicals.
> 
> Twinkle toes, I am using preseed again this cycle and can't decide whether to BD every day this week or every other day.
> 
> For some reason I feel like I might O early. CM is watery already and cervix is very high and soft which usually doesn't happen until closer to O day. Who knows though!
> 
> What are your ladies' thoughts on BDing every day vs every other day?
> 
> You've probably heard me say this already, but in a firm believer in SMEP (combines EOD, then every day once you get a positive in your OPK). It's how I got pregnant with my DD. Supposedly, this method ensures that the egg & sperm "meet." :DClick to expand...

I've also heard wonderful things about the SMEP method. I was actually going to start using it if we didn't get pregnant in the first 3 cycles. :thumbup:


----------



## hal423

Thanks Bella! I have been doing EOD so far but if I get my positive today or tomorrow, I'll start every day. Do you do it every day until the temp spike or when do you stop?

Twinkle I didn't realize you had tested yet but 11dpo is still early! Has your temp started to drop? Usually mine drops the day before AF gets here.

Kalon do you plan to find out the gender of this little bean or just hope for a girl surprise at delivery? We found out with DD but I kinda wanna be surprised for #2. I don't know if I'll be able to though because I'm very impatient!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal I don't temp (might start soon) so no idea about a drop just my instinct about AF starting and negative tests! Good luck with the bd'ing it sounds like you are certainly covering all your bases!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hal we do plan to find out with this one just like we did with DS. We're thinking that we'll go team :yellow: for our 3rd baby if this one is :pink:. :D


----------



## rtebbe89

Twinkletoe I know it's hard but don't count yourself out yet. With my ds I was a day late and still got negatives. The next day I had one Internet cheapie test left and figured might as well use it as I planned on taking a break after 3 yrs and a miscarriage. Well low and behold it was positive very faint but there none the less.


----------



## Powell130

Twinkle I didnt get me BFP until 20DPO, 2 days late and the next day my beta was 240 so you're definitely not out until :witch: shows!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I actually didn't get a positive until I was two weeks late my with DD! There is always hope until the :witch:!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so so so much guys!! Makes me feel like there is still some hope!! It seems like everywhere you look bfp's are at like 10 DPO or earlier so i just got a little disconcerted......but you are so right every pregnancy can be different .....and no harm in planing the next cycle while waiting for AF!! Balance between hope and planning for the next one is what I'm trying to do!! 

You girls really are stars!! So nice to have somewhere like this thread to chat to lovely ladies through all this! Let's admit.....most boys although the love us deeply I'm not sure the get quite so drawn into this whole TTC business so it's nice to get my/our thoughts out to understanding ears xx


----------



## Powell130

Also keep in mind the most common implantation day is 9DPO so the earliest (realistically) to expect a bfp if implanted that day is 11DPO


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Powell I guess it's not over until the wicked witch shoes her ugly face!!
I've just notice you are from North Carolina?We used to go to South Carolina every year for summer vacation for 10 years as a family when we were children ! Was just our favourite place to visit we fell in love with charleston and the surrounding islands and the people were just so so nice ! Not to mention the amazing food!! Bursting to go back dvd bring ds!! Sorry just reminiscing! Not too many Irish girls visit the Carolinas! X


----------



## Powell130

We're from Atlanta GA but moved up here in Feb. My husband transferred up here cuz we came to visit the store he works for up here and fell in love with the area so he put in a transfer when we got home! 

Haha how funny im actually part Irish myself and prefer the country live vs the suburban life we had at home


----------



## Powell130

And yes, the only thing that can count you out is :witch:


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell- Glad you so happy where you moved to! Only been in Atlanta once as a child we went to see the Olympic Games there in 1996!! It was hot hot hot!! But little Irish girl would think that Atlanta in summer is hot!!


----------



## twinkletoe

That's a lie i have been in Atlanta airport like 20 times on the way to other places in the states ! But not sure that counts!! X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hal, here is snap (detailed):
START BD every other day on CD 8
CD 10 - start OPKs
Upon positive OPK - BD everyday for 3 days
Skip one day
BD one last try

Hope that helps!


----------



## hal423

Thanks Bella! Will give it a shot although I forgot to do an OPK yesterday on CD 10 - whoops.

Powell, I'm from a small town in Virginia on the NC border - would love to move back to the NC area sometime but DH is a city boy so I highly doubt that would ever happen. I miss the country life though!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hal, feel free to join my SMEP thread too :haha:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2321679-smep-buddies.html


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies just checking in. Still nothing happening...just waiting for either a positive test or my period. But no sign of anything at the moment. No cramps or backache or spotting. UGH. I was actually wondering if I might be pregnant but the HCG is rising really slowly? AF should have been here on Sunday OR I should have already gotten a positive test. So Idk what the heck is wrong with me. Ahhh! I am def going to ask my dr at my appt next wednesday about hormone stuff. Maybe something is out of whack?

But I have been super tired and emotional like all day long today.

I've been crying over everything. I talked to my uncle on the phone earlier and he told me that I sounded like my mom and that it was good to hear her voice through me and I started bawling as soon as he hung up 
This never happens with AF.

I also got into a fight with my dad about his stupid f&%$#@& girlfriend who I can't stand. As soon as he left I started crying. 

Anyways hope everyone is doing well! I'll be popping in here and there but at the moment there's nothing much to report from me. 

And congratulation Kalonkiki :happydance:


----------



## hal423

I'm so sorry to hear that Ashley - I know it must be so incredibly frustrating to have no idea what's going on and being so emotional. Did you test again today? 

When did your period come back after having your DD? Mine didn't come back until 8 or 9 months post partum and everything was a little wacky at first.

I'm glad you made a dr appt though and I hope you get some answers and some help if your body needs it!


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Thanks Bella! Will give it a shot although I forgot to do an OPK yesterday on CD 10 - whoops.
> 
> Powell, I'm from a small town in Virginia on the NC border - would love to move back to the NC area sometime but DH is a city boy so I highly doubt that would ever happen. I miss the country life though!

Where about? We're not far from Virgilina!


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Thanks Bella! Will give it a shot although I forgot to do an OPK yesterday on CD 10 - whoops.
> 
> Powell, I'm from a small town in Virginia on the NC border - would love to move back to the NC area sometime but DH is a city boy so I highly doubt that would ever happen. I miss the country life though!

I know how you feel hal! We live in a small town in the upper peninsula, ever heard the term yooper?;D

There's absolutely nothing up here except for a Walmart, or JC Penney but that's about it..everything else is 4-6 hours away!! But I love being from a small town


----------



## rebecca822

Hey bombshellmom, 

Just noticing your signature. Our daughters are 1 month apart and I'm also 5 DPO! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## hal423

I'm from Martinsville, VA - it's an hour north of Greensboro, NC. We always had to drive an hour to go out to eat or to a mall. We do have a Walmart which was my old high school hangout, haha. Just like the country song - "in the Walmart parking lot."


----------



## Powell130

Omg Bella!! So I noticed my temps have kinda flatlined since O so I googled "flatline temps after O BFP" and a few links down was a bnb thread I clicked on. While reading I recognized my signature.... I had the same concern my BFP month with our son. A few comments later I posted a link to my chart...overlaid my current chart with it and look at the result!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-07-20-58-49.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley I'm sorry about all of the confusion and frustration! Feeling super tired and emotional have been my two biggest symptoms this pregnancy so far so you never know. I really hope that you get your :bfp: instead of AF. :hugs:

Powelle that's awesome! I really hope this is it for you. :happydance:

I grew up in a small town and currently live in a different small town, lol. I grew up by the Mississippi River and now I live down by the Ozarks. Oddly there is more to do here than there was in my hometown. At least there's a grocery store and a few restaurants. In my hometown there was just a gas station and a small park. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

rebecca822 said:


> Hey bombshellmom,
> 
> Just noticing your signature. Our daughters are 1 month apart and I'm also 5 DPO! &#128521;&#128521;

HA!!! How funny! So your DD was born August 30th?! Was she on time? DD was 2 days late - was dying as she was an 8 pounder lol. I'm short, 5'2 and pre pregnancy weight before her was 115 lbs - so 8 lbs was huge for me!!


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bombshellmom,
> 
> Just noticing your signature. Our daughters are 1 month apart and I'm also 5 DPO! &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> HA!!! How funny! So your DD was born August 30th?! Was she on time? DD was 2 days late - was dying as she was an 8 pounder lol. I'm short, 5'2 and pre pregnancy weight before her was 115 lbs - so 8 lbs was huge for me!!Click to expand...

I'm also tiny, 5'1.5". DS was a tiny baby though, born at 38 weeks 5 lbs 3 oz. I still felt like I was dying towards the end though.


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bombshellmom,
> 
> Just noticing your signature. Our daughters are 1 month apart and I'm also 5 DPO! &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> HA!!! How funny! So your DD was born August 30th?! Was she on time? DD was 2 days late - was dying as she was an 8 pounder lol. I'm short, 5'2 and pre pregnancy weight before her was 115 lbs - so 8 lbs was huge for me!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also tiny, 5'1.5". DS was a tiny baby though, born at 38 weeks 5 lbs 3 oz. I still felt like I was dying towards the end though.Click to expand...

See and I wanted a 6 lb baby girl!! Mine was a mammoth compared to the rest of the 2 babies born the same couple of days as her!! YAY short buddies!!


----------



## Powell130

Yay for small ladies! I'm 5 ft even


----------



## hal423

Awesome! I'm 5'0" even as well! 

DD was 6 lbs and a day late


----------



## Powell130

Mine was 7 8.2 lbs 21 inches. Induced at 39+4 and had him the next day after 36-37 hour induction. 3 damn hours of pushing that big ol 14.71 cm head


----------



## rtebbe89

hal423 said:


> I'm from Martinsville, VA - it's an hour north of Greensboro, NC. We always had to drive an hour to go out to eat or to a mall. We do have a Walmart which was my old high school hangout, haha. Just like the country song - "in the Walmart parking lot."

Oh how I wish we had a walmart lol. We only have about 1500 people where we live and have a really expensive grocery store and one gas station that closes at 6pm so I make the 1 hr trip to Walmart 3 times a week


----------



## Powell130

Our gas station closes at 7:30! Lol
You know you live in a small town when...


----------



## rebecca822

bombshellmom said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bombshellmom,
> 
> Just noticing your signature. Our daughters are 1 month apart and I'm also 5 DPO! &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> HA!!! How funny! So your DD was born August 30th?! Was she on time? DD was 2 days late - was dying as she was an 8 pounder lol. I'm short, 5'2 and pre pregnancy weight before her was 115 lbs - so 8 lbs was huge for me!!Click to expand...

Yup, aug 30. My due date was aug 22 (that's why I chose Rebecca822). She was 7lb 3oz. I'm 5ft 2 inches and a bit overweight.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Omg Bella!! So I noticed my temps have kinda flatlined since O so I googled "flatline temps after O BFP" and a few links down was a bnb thread I clicked on. While reading I recognized my signature.... I had the same concern my BFP month with our son. A few comments later I posted a link to my chart...overlaid my current chart with it and look at the result!

JUST read this!!!! Crazy!!!! Glad for you though!!! :yipee: chart's looking good Powell!!!!!!


----------



## hal423

Haha our Walmart opened when I was in high school but it was 25 minutes away from my house. There is a gas station near us but that's it and it closes at 8pm. Everything else is a 20+ minute drive. Then I moved to NYC where everything is right out your front door and never closes! 

Here is tonight's OPK - hopefully tomorrow it will be positive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BellaRosa8302

swapping birth stories are we? :haha: here's my short version: had DD on my due date, after working a full day. Showed up at the hospital (at the wrong entrance after hours - picture pregnant lady in labor banging on hospital door!) 9 Cm dilated & too late for an epidural - had her 100% naturally. First very mild contraction was at 6 PM. Delivered at 11:54 PM. Damn midwife had told me to stay home longer bc it would be a while with this being my first. Little did she know... :haha:


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Haha our Walmart opened when I was in high school but it was 25 minutes away from my house. There is a gas station near us but that's it and it closes at 8pm. Everything else is a 20+ minute drive. Then I moved to NYC where everything is right out your front door and never closes!
> 
> Here is tonight's OPK - hopefully tomorrow it will be positive!

That's exactly how it is here! I have to go 30 miles into town to even get to a dollar general!!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> swapping birth stories are we? :haha: here's my short version: had DD on my due date, after working a full day. Showed up at the hospital (at the wrong entrance after hours - picture pregnant lady in labor banging on hospital door!) 9 Cm dilated & too late for an epidural - had her 100% naturally. First very mild contraction was at 6 PM. Delivered at 11:54 PM. Damn midwife had told me to stay home longer bc it would be a while with this being my first. Little did she know... :haha:

I hate you!! I felt like I was gonna be in labor forever! Then he got stuck in a nerve while pushing and I thought I was being ripped apart from the inside out. Picture this: fine while pushing (joking and conversing with MW and nurses between pushes) to being on my hands and knees (with an epidural so they had to put me there) with face buried into pillows SCREAMING "CUT HIM OUT OF ME" in between BOO HOO crying. MW stepped out for a min (it was obvious I was gonna be pushing a while lol) and then heard me screaming from down the hall and came running in lile "wtf happened, you were laughing when I left?!" ... some kinda drugs straight into my epi and about 3 mins later all was good again. He came out with a bruised flat spot on the side of hisbhead where he got stuck!
But dying at the picture if you banging on the door!!


----------



## hal423

Oh my Bella - that sounds awful but at least it was over quick! She decided she wanted out immediately! Powell - a nerve? I've never heard of that before. I thought once the epidural went in all was good!

I never experienced pushing. I was in labor 22 hours and wouldn't dilate past 7cm so had to have a C section. I didn't mind - at that point I just wanted her out! The only weird thing was when I went into the OR and they were getting ready to cut me I said "am I still supposed to be feeling things on my belly?" The dr started pinching my skin lightly and said "you feel this?" I told him yes! I feel you pinching me. He got this panicked look on his face and ordered the others to go get more drugs because clearly I wasn't numb enough!


----------



## Powell130

Nope!! Doesnt always take! I had a hot spot about the size of a softball that didnt take and had to get a 5cc bolus every 4ish hours because it would wear off! My luck thats where he got stuck


----------



## Powell130

They said he got stuck on my hip bone which is where the bruise on his head came from and the pain I was feeling was from a nerve where he was stuck. It wasn't a bone or muscular pain, really hard to describe but the worst pain ever


----------



## Powell130

Hip/pelvis whatever lol


----------



## Powell130

Oh yeah and he came out sunny side up Superman style with an arm up, which may or may not have caused it. The look on hubs face was priceless, he bout puked


----------



## KalonKiki

Dying at all of the images from your birth stories! :rofl:

My labor was actually kind of scary. I went into labor at 1:30 in the morning, was tossing and turning in bed and it took me a few minutes to realize that I was having contractions. I woke DH up, hopped on the computer and informed all of my forum ladies that I was in labor. Monitored my contractions for an hour and tried to eat a bowl of cereal because I knew that they likely wouldn't let me eat anything at the hospital. Couldn't finish the bowl of cereal and contractions were 5 minutes apart so DH took me into the hospital. Went to Triage and had high blood pressure, labs came back normal. They still diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia and kept me in Triage between 5-7 hours before finally wheeling me off to L&D. My OB went to break my water only to discover that it had broken on its own in Triage. Shortly after going to L&D my contractions started to become unbearable, I was shaking uncontrollably and DS's vitals crashed every time I had one. Finally got my epidural at about 9 or 10 hours into labor and 6 cm dilated. The epidural seemed to help a lot, DS's vitals stopped crashing. Was given magnesium for my blood pressure, antibiotics (I had tested positive for group b strep a couple of weeks sooner), and induced to speed up labor because of the high blood pressure. About an hour and a half after my induction I was ready to push. About 20 minutes later DS was born. My whole labor was roughly 12 hours long.


----------



## hal423

Jeez Powell - that sounds so painful! And lol about little man coming out like superman!

Kalon your labor sounds frightening. I can't imagine being in that much pain and knowing that it's hurting the baby too. Thank goodness for modern medicine!


----------



## Powell130

Oh it was!! But the pain was a blur the moment I saw his bald head being handed to me and he locked eyes with me


----------



## bombshellmom

AFM - I was passed out after a big dinner and a bath, woke up at 5:30am with a big contraction and I thought to myself "omg this is the worst diarrhea pain ever" and had my water not have broken right as I sat up I probably would have given birth in the toilet thinking I was having diarrhea lol. DH turned the light on and I sat there in a puddle LOL. We arrived at the hospital and I was already 4cm dilated. All I can remember was telling hubs to shut up and not touch me - and begging for ice so I could lay in it because I was so hot!!! Around 7am ish I got my epidural but it didn't work at all - I felt everything but my arms were numb? They tingled and all I remember was thinking that I was dying because my vagina was on fire and my arms were going to fall off lol. So she was pretty much natural. I pushed for about 30 minutes and then DD came into the world at 8:24am!! Went into shock and started shaking and had a fever of 101. something, but they monitored me pretty close! Immediately went to the bathroom to pee and looked at my stomach and was grossed out lmao


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Dying at all of the images from your birth stories! :rofl:
> 
> My labor was actually kind of scary. I went into labor at 1:30 in the morning, was tossing and turning in bed and it took me a few minutes to realize that I was having contractions. I woke DH up, hopped on the computer and informed all of my forum ladies that I was in labor. Monitored my contractions for an hour and tried to eat a bowl of cereal because I knew that they likely wouldn't let me eat anything at the hospital. Couldn't finish the bowl of cereal and contractions were 5 minutes apart so DH took me into the hospital. Went to Triage and had high blood pressure, labs came back normal. They still diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia and kept me in Triage between 5-7 hours before finally wheeling me off to L&D. My OB went to break my water only to discover that it had broken on its own in Triage. Shortly after going to L&D my contractions started to become unbearable, I was shaking uncontrollably and DS's vitals crashed every time I had one. Finally got my epidural at about 9 or 10 hours into labor and 6 cm dilated. The epidural seemed to help a lot, DS's vitals stopped crashing. Was given magnesium for my blood pressure, antibiotics (I had tested positive for group b strep a couple of weeks sooner), and induced to speed up labor because of the high blood pressure. About an hour and a half after my induction I was ready to push. About 20 minutes later DS was born. My whole labor was roughly 12 hours long.

That does sound scary :( glad everything was alright in the end though!! :hugs:


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies...

https://img4.imagetitan.com/img4/small/11/11_image155.jpg

Looks positive? 

Will have to DTD today!

Fingers crossed x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Still have quite bad AF cramps but no AF yet, I was convinced I'd started this morning. I'm only CD20, cycles are normally 27/28 days but AF came CD24 last cycle. I usually only get cramps the a few hours before AF.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! I seemed to miss a big get to know you last night while I was asleep over this side of the world! 
I live in a small village called Moira but it's only about 20 mins drive or train from Belfast which is pretty big city for Ireland standards! Our village has a gas station and a butchers a fruit and vegetable shop and two pubs! Of course there can't possibly be a village in Ireland without a pub!! 

My birth story is a little too long to get into but I went into labour with DS at 27 weeks.....obviously I was in a complete panic that he was going to come so early!! But luckily he managed to hang on for another 7 and a half weeks! Although for those 7 and a half weeks I was contracting every 15 minutes constantly without any rest or relief!! I bled several times and kept thinking he was coming but we got to 34 weeks before he was born! Ended up being an emergency c section as his heart rate was dropping with my intense contractions ! I could have kissed the anaesthesiologist ......I literally hugged him after he made me numb for the c section as I hadn't been out of pain for 7 and a half weeks and could have skipped for joy! Anyway that was it in a nutshell!! Really really really hoping for a more straightforward pregnancy next time!! 

Love hearing everyone's stories! Our bodies are weird and wondrous things aren't they!! 

Well today is day AF due and it totally feels like it is coming cramping and that watery feeling down there. I keep being tampons to the bathroom as it. Feels like it is starting but just not yet.....expecting it any minute though!

Hope everyone's day goes well today!


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> Still have quite bad AF cramps but no AF yet, I was convinced I'd started this morning. I'm only CD20, cycles are normally 27/28 days but AF came CD24 last cycle. I usually only get cramps the a few hours before AF.

Still thinking and hoping that this is a real good sign for you Angel!! Fx!! Keep us up to date!! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Startingout- looks positive to me!! ......time to get down to it!!  good luck!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think I missed the get to know you too! 
I'm 28, live in Bristol UK and finally married OH in April after my surprise pregnancy with our son just after we got engaged in 2011!

My birth story isn't that remarkable, waters broke at home when I was 9 days overdue, but I had to be induced as nothing happened and the waters were not clear. I had some pethidine early on which was crap, but managed the rest on gas and air. He was born the next morning.


----------



## rtebbe89

I was induced at 37 +5 due to being high risk and the only hospital being 2.5hrs away. Induced at 2pm monday, with a catheter as I didnt want medication I was already 1cm, dilated to 3cm with contractions 3mins apart immediately following induction stayed there from 7pm untill 6pm Tuesday. Pitocen/oxytocin started and water was broke at 12am. At 6pm tuesday the Dr came in told me that I was going for a c section in 15mins and then left. I said h*ll no. Told ds he was coming out naturally well anyways at 615 I said I have to push. The nurse said no you don't, we are ready to take you now so I went with my gut and said no check me when they did(I think they were just humoring me) I was at 10cm and he was born at 6:47pm. I had been on pitocen/oxytocin for 17hrs and had an epidural for 16 hours which wore off about an hour before he was born. Totally not my birth plan but I got the best thing in my life out of it.


----------



## rtebbe89

Sorry really long story lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell, that's awful that he got stuck there! And don't hate me too much. I may have had a quick labor, but I had a 2nd degree tear that gave me a hematoma. After birth the midwife took 45 mins to sew me up, just to realize I was STILL bleeding. She was reaching up into my uterus and pulling out blood clots and stuff while I screamed & swore at her. Felt like a knife was stabbing into my rectum. Ended up needing vaginal surgery immediately. I was put out for that. Never got to have that warm fuzzy "meet my baby" moment with our parents (mine & my in-laws came straight to the hospital & were in the waiting room when I delivered). My husband got to be the one to announce she was a girl (we were team yellow). I lost A LOT of blood. Wasn't allowed to hold DD unless sitting or lying down. And needed 2 blood transfusions. Was in pain down under for weeks after labor. 

Speaking of the "down under pain" postpartum, do you all think thats because of my vaginal surgery? Or were you all in that much pain for that long after giving birth vaginally?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good for you for sticking up for yourself rtebbe!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow twinkle! That's crazy!!! I would NOT have made it through 7.5 weeks of contractions! Insane! :wacko: you re one strong mama!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

:witch: 
Booooooo!


----------



## apaki

twinkletoe said:


> :witch:
> Booooooo!

Awww :cry: Crossing my fingers that this cycle is it for you!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> :witch:
> Booooooo!

Nooooo I was was sure this was it for you. I'm sorry hun


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell, that's awful that he got stuck there! And don't hate me too much. I may have had a quick labor, but I had a 2nd degree tear that gave me a hematoma. After birth the midwife took 45 mins to sew me up, just to realize I was STILL bleeding. She was reaching up into my uterus and pulling out blood clots and stuff while I screamed & swore at her. Felt like a knife was stabbing into my rectum. Ended up needing vaginal surgery immediately. I was put out for that. Never got to have that warm fuzzy "meet my baby" moment with our parents (mine & my in-laws came straight to the hospital & were in the waiting room when I delivered). My husband got to be the one to announce she was a girl (we were team yellow). I lost A LOT of blood. Wasn't allowed to hold DD unless sitting or lying down. And needed 2 blood transfusions. Was in pain down under for weeks after labor.
> 
> Speaking of the "down under pain" postpartum, do you all think thats because of my vaginal surgery? Or were you all in that much pain for that long after giving birth vaginally?

I had a second degree tear too!!

And it felt like a bomb went off in my butt (that's how my friend's mom explained how you feel after child birth and was pretty spot on!!) So while some was probably from your surgery, some was not. The first two weeks were rough lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

I only had a small tear but I had a lot of vaginal pain after birth. I remember having to put pillows on hard chairs before I could sit down!


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> I only had a small tear but I had a lot of vaginal pain after birth. I remember having to put pillows on hard chairs before I could sit down!

I thought I was the only one haha I used my boppy to sit on and it was amazing


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks guys......it really sucks....even when you are telling yourself to expect it.....it just hurts the same anyway! Oh well off to plan next cycle!! Going to try SMEP as much as I can get DH to stick to it anyway we shall see!! He has the tummy bug this week that I had last week so I am glad at least he will be over it before next week and we have to get down to business! :sex: 

That all sounds so so painful girls with the tearing and the cuts down there!! I have to say after such a traumatic early labour and labour at least my recovery was good. I couldn't have asked for it to be any smoother.....my c section scar was small and neat and I really wasn't very uncomfortable for long at all which was great. Don't know what they will advise next time for baba no.2 (c section or vbac) I am not set one way or the other and will take the professionals view onboard. I know some doctors recommend one and others the other one! We shall see I am getting waaaaaay ahead of myself here!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Ok guys sorry for ten billion texts......I just went to the bathroom again and I had hardly bled at all in 4 hours just a bit of what looked like pinkish blood when a wiped (sorry TMI) cramps in my tummy which I had yesterday and last night are gone too? Very strange? Surely too late for implantation isn't it?? At the very latest I would have ovulated Friday 26th which would make me 12 DPO? It's probably just my AF and it hasn't quite started yet and I am thinking too much about it but I still wanted to let you lovely ladies know to see what you thought? :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Ok guys sorry for ten billion texts......I just went to the bathroom again and I had hardly bled at all in 4 hours just a bit of what looked like pinkish blood when a wiped (sorry TMI) cramps in my tummy which I had yesterday and last night are gone too? Very strange? Surely too late for implantation isn't it?? At the very latest I would have ovulated Friday 26th which would make me 12 DPO? It's probably just my AF and it hasn't quite started yet and I am thinking too much about it but I still wanted to let you lovely ladies know to see what you thought? :shrug:

I implanted around 12DPO with our son so definitely not out of the realm of possibilities!! I've read tons where women thought it was AF but it was IB so fingers crossed really tight for you darlin'


----------



## bombshellmom

Maybe it's not that wicked witch after all twinkletoes?!

FX the bleeding stops for ya!! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oooo twinkle!!!! :test:


----------



## KalonKiki

startingout said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> https://img4.imagetitan.com/img4/small/11/11_image155.jpg
> 
> Looks positive?
> 
> Will have to DTD today!
> 
> Fingers crossed x

That's a positive if I ever saw one! Go catch that eggie! :happydance: :flower:


Bella I think it was probably your surgery. The OB that delivered me gave me a small episiotomy because he thought that I was going to have a really bad tear if he didn't. He did an amazing job, I felt almost no pain down there during my recovery. However :sex: DID hurt the first few times after my OB gave us the go ahead at my 6 week PP check-up.

Today's test at 11 DPO is noticeably darker! I'm going to stop temping and charting after today, it's freaking me out too much. I'm still going to take HPTs for a while longer, just going to stop temping. Waiting to miss the :witch: is making me a nervous wreck. :wacko:


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/11dpobaby2_zpsounieayi.jpeg


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so much for the support girlies.....don't think I should test though....firstly don't want to see that horrible BfN again, secondly I still think it's AF is about to start and thirdly if it was Implantation bleeding from what I have read and from what Powell said about her's when she was pregnant with her son it wouldn't show up positive for a few more days??


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> startingout said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> https://img4.imagetitan.com/img4/small/11/11_image155.jpg
> 
> Looks positive?
> 
> Will have to DTD today!
> 
> Fingers crossed x
> 
> That's a positive if I ever saw one! Go catch that
> 
> Bella I think it was probably your surgery. The OB that delivered me gave me a small episiotomy because he thought that I was going to have a really bad tear if he didn't. He did an amazing job, I felt almost no pain down there during my recovery. However :sex: DID hurt the first few times after my OB gave us the go ahead at my 6 week PP check-up.
> 
> Today's test at 11 DPO is noticeably darker! I'm going to stop temping and charting after today, it's freaking me out too much. I'm still going to take HPTs for a while longer, just going to stop temping. Waiting to miss the :witch: is making me a nervous wreck. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/11dpobaby2_zpsounieayi.jpegClick to expand...

Keeley- woohoo that is definitely darker!!! Think you are just right to stop temping etc. just try and relax and enjoy your BFP!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks so much for the support girlies.....don't think I should test though....firstly don't want to see that horrible BfN again, secondly I still think it's AF is about to start and thirdly if it was Implantation bleeding from what I have read and from what Powell said about her's when she was pregnant with her son it wouldn't show up positive for a few more days??

Correct. If it was IB you need to give a few days for the HCG to get into your urine. Average 2 days but for some it takes longer so I (personally) would wait 2-4 days!


----------



## KalonKiki

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks so much for the support girlies.....don't think I should test though....firstly don't want to see that horrible BfN again, secondly I still think it's AF is about to start and thirdly if it was Implantation bleeding from what I have read and from what Powell said about her's when she was pregnant with her son it wouldn't show up positive for a few more days??

FXed that it was IB! I hope I get to see a :bfp: from you in a few days. :happydance: :dust:


----------



## apaki

KalonKiki said:


> startingout said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies...
> 
> https://img4.imagetitan.com/img4/small/11/11_image155.jpg
> 
> Looks positive?
> 
> Will have to DTD today!
> 
> Fingers crossed x
> 
> That's a positive if I ever saw one! Go catch that eggie! :happydance: :flower:
> 
> 
> Bella I think it was probably your surgery. The OB that delivered me gave me a small episiotomy because he thought that I was going to have a really bad tear if he didn't. He did an amazing job, I felt almost no pain down there during my recovery. However :sex: DID hurt the first few times after my OB gave us the go ahead at my 6 week PP check-up.
> 
> Today's test at 11 DPO is noticeably darker! I'm going to stop temping and charting after today, it's freaking me out too much. I'm still going to take HPTs for a while longer, just going to stop temping. Waiting to miss the :witch: is making me a nervous wreck. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/11dpobaby2_zpsounieayi.jpegClick to expand...

Relax now!! That's a strong line! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## krissie328

That is a beautiful line Keely. 

Afm, I am 15 days past when I thought I o'd. I'm not real sure that I actually did though. Still bfn.

I am going to try temping next cycle and see if I get any clarity on the issue. I didn't ovulate before ds and I'm afraid that is the issue again.


----------



## hal423

Good luck twinkle! Hope AF stays away and you get to see a line very soon!

Krissie, fingers crossed for you too. I highly recommend temping. I started doing it when conceiving my first and it confirmed that I wasn't ovulating every cycle. I had one ovulating cycle, then an anovulatory one then the very next cycle was when we conceived DD!


----------



## ashleyg

Popping in again. Hope everyone is doing well with their testing. Still no sign of AF for me but having other symptoms like headaches, super tired, hungry always, and emotional. I took this today and got a faint line I think? I am 14 dpo...or around there
 



Attached Files:







p1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9









p2.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 7









p3.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bombshellmom

ashleyg said:


> Popping in again. Hope everyone is doing well with their testing. Still no sign of AF for me but having other symptoms like headaches, super tired, hungry always, and emotional. I took this today and got a faint line I think? I am 14 dpo...or around there

I see it Ashley!! Have you gone in for a blood test!?


----------



## ashleyg

Last picture!

I haven't gone in yet. I was going to wait a few more days for AF
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hal423

I see something! Do you have a pink test to dip? I've heard terrible things about the blue ones!


----------



## ashleyg

I do but I don't want to waste any lol. I think I am just going to see if AF shows up. She was due either yesterday or today. So I'm still waiting!


----------



## hal423

Ashley:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ashleyg

LOL seriously.

This waiting is just so frustrating! I just want to know already damn it!


----------



## bombshellmom

Stealing that meme from you hal lol


----------



## rtebbe89

Kalonkiki that is a wonderful line!
Ashley I see it... can't wait to see your pink line test!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! Here is the edited picture. I dont think that could be an evap? But Idk :/

Anyways today I have had a lower backache and I feel really wet down there (sorry tmi) I keep running to check and nothing is happening. \ and I've been feeling really tired all day long. We'll see if the line darkens or not.
 



Attached Files:







edit.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley, I see something! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Ashley- I can really see the line. Fx for you.


----------



## ashleyg

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ashley, I see something! :happydance:




krissie328 said:


> Ashley- I can really see the line on the last one. Fx for you.

Thanks ladies


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> LOL seriously.
> 
> This waiting is just so frustrating! I just want to know already damn it!

You do know! Girl you're pregnant. Evaps don't have color


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:rofl: Powell! Tell it how it is girl!!!


----------



## ashleyg

:rofl: Powell 

I hope you're right! Everyone is making me nervous that it could be a false positive :(


----------



## Powell130

False positives are unicorns


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell is right, false positives are unicorns. :haha:

That is not an evap, it's definitely a blue line! Faint, but still blue and clearly there. Girl you are so pregnant, especially if AF is already MIA for you. Congrats hun, H&H 9 months! It looks like we're bump buddies after all. :D


----------



## hal423

I agree! Test again in the morning!!

These are my OPKs (top - yesterday; bottom - today). Had watery CM yesterday and EWCM today :happydance:

Maybe tomorrow it'll be fully positive and I'll O on Friday as FF predicts!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> I agree! Test again in the morning!!
> 
> These are my OPKs (top - yesterday; bottom - today). Had watery CM yesterday and EWCM today :happydance:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow it'll be fully positive and I'll O on Friday as FF predicts!

FXed for you, Hal! :happydance:
Can't wait to see a positive OPK from you and then hopefully a :bfp: HPT soon after. :D


----------



## Powell130

I get tho. When I got my first BFP with PJ I immediately googled the lot number making sure it wasn't a bad batch. Then went straight to the dollar store for other tests. Then a digi the next morning..then ER that afternoon for betas cuz it was a holiday weekend and I couldn't get into the doc for another 3 days and I had a miscarriage 1 cycle before


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies:) I am trying to be positive but it's so hard after all the confusion with my other tests!


----------



## ashleyg

Still getting headaches, dizziness, off and on backache, and I have a lot of discharge/wet feeling going on.


----------



## ashleyg

Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:

I'm continuing to test until I get a test line that's as dark as the control line. I don't see the point in testing anymore after that because the line won't get any darker. I'd wait a few days and test again but for now I think it's safe to count yourself as pregnant. I have a friend in my October Pumpkins 2013 group that has the same due date as me and her tests have been a lot like yours.


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:
> 
> I'm continuing to test until I get a test line that's as dark as the control line. I don't see the point in testing anymore after that because the line won't get any darker. I'd wait a few days and test again but for now I think it's safe to count yourself as pregnant. I have a friend in my October Pumpkins 2013 group that has the same due date as me and her tests have been a lot like yours.Click to expand...

Really? I'm still panicking that it might be false or something lol. It's just so weird that if I am pregnant that I got a positive so late!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's actually pretty common, some women implant as late as 12 DPO and therefore don't get a positive test until after their missed period. The only reason I had a clear :bfp: at 9 DPO is that I must have implanted super early, probably at 6 or 7 DPO. It's different for everyone and everyone has different beta HCG numbers as well. If you like you can always call your GP for a blood test to confirm your pregnancy for sure.


----------



## ashleyg

I have an order already for a blood test so I can go anytime I want. But I want to make sure that AFdoesnt pop up a day or two late before I waste time getting blood drawn you know?

It does make sense that I could have implanted late. But it's just so weird to me since with my daughter I got a positive like a week before my period lol. I'm still getting the lower back ache and "heaviness" like I get before AF. So it makes me nervous a little


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:

IMO, YES!!!! :haha: I only ever tested 1x with my DD. Relax now & enjoy! Congrats to you! H&H 9!!! :yipee:


----------



## twinkletoe

ashleyg said:


> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:

Yes yes yes!! Massive congratulations Ashley!! :happydance:
Enjoy every second!! X


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:

Enough. You're pregnant. Let us try lol
"Normal" people usually test once, maybe twice.

But as of right now, today, you're pregnant. Enjoy it!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

^ WSS :rofl:

Powell, your chart looks awesome! Is your DS clingy link last month?!


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> It's actually pretty common, some women implant as late as 12 DPO and therefore don't get a positive test until after their missed period. The only reason I had a clear :bfp: at 9 DPO is that I must have implanted super early, probably at 6 or 7 DPO. It's different for everyone and everyone has different beta HCG numbers as well. If you like you can always call your GP for a blood test to confirm your pregnancy for sure.

I didn't implant til around 12DPO and didn't get a positive until 20DPO


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> Soooo....can I just say that I'm pregnant unless/until AF shows and not test anymore? :haha:
> 
> I'm continuing to test until I get a test line that's as dark as the control line. I don't see the point in testing anymore after that because the line won't get any darker. I'd wait a few days and test again but for now I think it's safe to count yourself as pregnant. I have a friend in my October Pumpkins 2013 group that has the same due date as me and her tests have been a lot like yours.Click to expand...

Oh the test line WILL get darker than the control. I took ons when I was a few months with my son and there was barely a control line


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ^ WSS :rofl:
> 
> Powell, your chart looks awesome! Is your DS clingy link last month?!

Thanx! He kinda is but also cutting 2 year molars so hard to count that this cycle :/


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell130 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty common, some women implant as late as 12 DPO and therefore don't get a positive test until after their missed period. The only reason I had a clear :bfp: at 9 DPO is that I must have implanted super early, probably at 6 or 7 DPO. It's different for everyone and everyone has different beta HCG numbers as well. If you like you can always call your GP for a blood test to confirm your pregnancy for sure.
> 
> I didn't implant til around 12DPO and didn't get a positive until 20DPOClick to expand...

Powell- out of interest did you test in the days between implantation and your BFP at 20 DPO?


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It's actually pretty common, some women implant as late as 12 DPO and therefore don't get a positive test until after their missed period. The only reason I had a clear :bfp: at 9 DPO is that I must have implanted super early, probably at 6 or 7 DPO. It's different for everyone and everyone has different beta HCG numbers as well. If you like you can always call your GP for a blood test to confirm your pregnancy for sure.
> 
> I didn't implant til around 12DPO and didn't get a positive until 20DPOClick to expand...
> 
> Powell- out of interest did you test in the days between implantation and your BFP at 20 DPO?Click to expand...

I did. Tested two days before (the day :witch: was due) and :bfn: the next day 21DPO beta was.240 so early days. I may have gotten a positive at 19DPO if I tested that day


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Powell just trying to keep some hope!!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks Powell just trying to keep some hope!!

Always always always have hope until :witch: shows, she's the only thing that can count you out


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Hun!! Just this random spotting really throwing me!! Grrrrrr! If its AF then just get it over with already ! Feel like I'm in random limbo!! 

Sorry guys! So how is everyone else feeling today? Symptoms? Testing? Bd'ing? O'ing?! 

Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## bombshellmom

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks Hun!! Just this random spotting really throwing me!! Grrrrrr! If its AF then just get it over with already ! Feel like I'm in random limbo!!
> 
> Sorry guys! So how is everyone else feeling today? Symptoms? Testing? Bd'ing? O'ing?!
> 
> Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?

I know what you mean twinkletoe!!! How light is the spotting?


----------



## twinkletoe

Very light actually....only when I wipe(sorry TMI).....keep feeling like it's going to be more but so far it's not!?

What about you hun?


----------



## KalonKiki

I have lots of tests to spare and I'm a POAS addict so I'm probably going to test tests until I'm 5 weeks pregnant. :haha:

Here's today's test at 12 DPO.


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/12dpobaby2_zps1bdriuyl.jpeg


----------



## bombshellmom

twinkletoe said:


> Very light actually....only when I wipe(sorry TMI).....keep feeling like it's going to be more but so far it's not!?
> 
> What about you hun?

Surely does not sound like AF to me, girl!! :winkwink:
It must be killin you to wait it out to get that BFP!! <3 :hugs: blood test!! :D

AFM - not much going on over here, 7dpo....going crazy not knowing!! wanting to test but know it would be BFN right now LOL. It's just dragging on. :coffee: was just talking to DH about TTC for one more cycle if we don't catch this one then going on a break until January ...we want our kids birthday's spaced on and since DD's birthday is 7/30 we figure if we don't catch this cycle or next, and we catch any after that it would be too close to DD's birthday. If we conceive in January I'd be due in October so that would still be in the clear !


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks Hun!! Just this random spotting really throwing me!! Grrrrrr! If its AF then just get it over with already ! Feel like I'm in random limbo!!
> 
> Sorry guys! So how is everyone else feeling today? Symptoms? Testing? Bd'ing? O'ing?!
> 
> Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?

Symptom spotting over here at 7DPO :haha: am feeling some kinda af like cramps off and on today and last night. I've had a mild lower backache almost since O, it comes and goes. Creamy CM (not sure if it's usually dried up at this point since this is my first cycle charting and tracking again, so that's no help lol)


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. Just waiting for the :witch: I tested this morning and another bfn.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations Bella!!


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!

:happydance: :happydance: congrats darlin' . I knew that was an implant dip you had! :winkwink:

Edited to add our charts over laid
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-09-11-48-37.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Very light actually....only when I wipe(sorry TMI).....keep feeling like it's going to be more but so far it's not!?
> 
> What about you hun?
> 
> Surely does not sound like AF to me, girl!! :winkwink:
> It must be killin you to wait it out to get that BFP!! <3 :hugs: blood test!! :D
> 
> AFM - not much going on over here, 7dpo....going crazy not knowing!! wanting to test but know it would be BFN right now LOL. It's just dragging on. :coffee: was just talking to DH about TTC for one more cycle if we don't catch this one then going on a break until January ...we want our kids birthday's spaced on and since DD's birthday is 7/30 we figure if we don't catch this cycle or next, and we catch any after that it would be too close to DD's birthday. If we conceive in January I'd be due in October so that would still be in the clear !Click to expand...

We wanted to start TTC in June since it was the month we got married and it would give us 6 months to TTC before DS's birthday. All of our birthdays are in the Fall and I didn't want to have a baby around the holidays so we probably would have taken a break until next May if we hadn't fallen pregnant by November. DS's birthday is September 23, 2013, mine is October 26, 1991, and DH's birthday is November 25, 1985.


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!

Omg congrats Bella! H&H 9 months! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: <3

When are you due? :baby:


----------



## ashleyg

Okay so I started spotting this morning. I am out


----------



## KalonKiki

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I started spotting this morning. I am out

Are you sure it's not just normal pregnancy spotting? I've actually known women that bled red for half of their pregnancy and still had healthy babies. I wouldn't count yourself as out until you've been checked out by a doctor. :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Keeley- what fab progression!! Don't blame you for wanting to see that beautiful line getting darker and darker!! Exciting!! 

Bombshell- hang in there! I know 7DPO is such an annoying stage you can't test and you can't wait to test!! Sooo annoying! Understand about the birthdays.....I hadn't really thought of it at all but since DS's birthday is September I guess I don't need to think of it for a wee while yet!! Hopefully your week will fly by and it will be texting time soon! What DPO do you think you will test? 

Powell- sounds like you have some good symptoms!! You know your own body and what is different so it can only be a good thing !! Fx! X

Krissie- sorry about the bfn what DPO are you? Do you have any symptoms? 

Bella- woohoo!!! That is so so so so so fabulous! You must be so excited!! This is really turning into a lucky thread!! That was a really cute was to tell DH he must have been so happy! Xxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: congrats darlin' . I knew that was an implant dip you had! :winkwink:
> 
> Edited to add our charts over laidClick to expand...

Powell! OMG they're so similar!!!! Hope you get your BFP too!!! Are you really going to wait til 20 DPO to test??


----------



## twinkletoe

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I started spotting this morning. I am out

Ashley- I have heard exactly the same about early pregnancy and the more I read the more I see that it can be a completely normal symptom in normal pregnancy.....down count yourself out....maybe go and see the doctor and get checked out for reassurance xxx fx for you Hun xx


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Bella!

:hugs: so sorry Ashley. 

Twinkle, I should be 16 dpo based on when I thought I ovulated. But I am now doubting that I did. I stopped progesterone yesterday so just waiting now. My only symptoms have been a headache which I always get two days before af and not once when I was pregnant and really sore bbs which I get with both. 

I think next cycle I am going to try soy. I did once in October 12 and ovulated. But it was bfn.


----------



## ashleyg

I will keep an eye on it, right now it has stopped. It's like a pinkish brown color...but idk I sometimes get that right before AF. But we'll see I guess I dont have high hopes


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: congrats darlin' . I knew that was an implant dip you had! :winkwink:
> 
> Edited to add our charts over laidClick to expand...
> 
> Powell! OMG they're so similar!!!! Hope you get your BFP too!!!Click to expand...

Omg me too and now I think I'm gonna start testing on 10dpo now :haha: didnt plan on testing for another week and a half lol :shrug: gotta use the ICs at some point!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

KalonKiki said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!
> 
> Omg congrats Bella! H&H 9 months! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: <3
> 
> When are you due? :baby:Click to expand...

LMP says March 23; O day says March 21st. Remind me of your due date??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> Okay so I started spotting this morning. I am out

Noooooooo! :( oh Hun, I'm sorry. But really, I've heard of women who have regular period-like bleeding & have healthy babies. Did you test? Is your line still just as dark?


----------



## ashleyg

I didnt test this morning. I woke up with cramps and my daughter was fussy so I totally forgot to.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ashleyg said:


> I didnt test this morning. I woke up with cramps and my daughter was fussy so I totally forgot to.

I didn't think you were going to test anymore, but I just asked in case you decided to due to the spotting.


----------



## ashleyg

Spotting has stopped at the moment and no more cramps.Still a lower backache...but I am just going to wait and see what happens. Ff this is AF, the bleeding should pick up in the next hour or so. I'll just wait until then! If nothing, I will try to hold and test :/


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!
> 
> Omg congrats Bella! H&H 9 months! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: <3
> 
> When are you due? :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> LMP says March 23; O day says March 21st. Remind me of your due date??Click to expand...

My due date is March 19th, my LMP and O date line up so my due date is March 19th either way. Your doctor will probably go by your LMP, for whatever reason they don't like to go by O date even when you know exactly which day you O'd. :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ashley - good news! Keep us posted!

Kalon - yeah, I figured. It was the same with my DD, but I ended up measuring big & they changed my due date at my 9 (8) week appointment. Ended up having her in my (new) due date.


----------



## twinkletoe

ashleyg said:


> Spotting has stopped at the moment and no more cramps.Still a lower backache...but I am just going to wait and see what happens. Ff this is AF, the bleeding should pick up in the next hour or so. I'll just wait until then! If nothing, I will try to hold and test :/

Fingers and toes crossed for you Ashley.......xx sending you lots of sticky dust! Xx


----------



## apaki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I didn't share earlier, but I had to tell DH first! :haha: I had decided to wait til at least Friday or Saturday but broke down and tested this morning on my FRER... And got my :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I ran out and bought my DD a "best sister ever" tank (from Kohl's) and surprised DH. :) So excited!!!

Omg yay!!! What a lucky thread this is!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## apaki

ashleyg said:


> Spotting has stopped at the moment and no more cramps.Still a lower backache...but I am just going to wait and see what happens. Ff this is AF, the bleeding should pick up in the next hour or so. I'll just wait until then! If nothing, I will try to hold and test :/

Fingers crossed Ashley!


----------



## hal423

Omg!! Huge congrats Bella!!! So so happy for you! You and Kalon spread that baby dust all around the rest of us!

Powell, your chart looks very promising and I think you should start testing soon! 

Ashley I'm so sorry to hear that the spotting started but fingers crossed it goes away!

Good luck to you too twinkle - you're still in the game!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Omg!! Huge congrats Bella!!! So so happy for you! You and Kalon spread that baby dust all around the rest of us!
> 
> Powell, your chart looks very promising and I think you should start testing soon!
> 
> Ashley I'm so sorry to hear that the spotting started but fingers crossed it goes away!
> 
> Good luck to you too twinkle - you're still in the game!

Absolutely!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Omg!! Huge congrats Bella!!! So so happy for you! You and Kalon spread that baby dust all around the rest of us!
> 
> Powell, your chart looks very promising and I think you should start testing soon!
> 
> Ashley I'm so sorry to hear that the spotting started but fingers crossed it goes away!
> 
> Good luck to you too twinkle - you're still in the game!


I think I might!! Eeekk


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Omg!! Huge congrats Bella!!! So so happy for you! You and Kalon spread that baby dust all around the rest of us!
> 
> Powell, your chart looks very promising and I think you should start testing soon!
> 
> Ashley I'm so sorry to hear that the spotting started but fingers crossed it goes away!
> 
> Good luck to you too twinkle - you're still in the game!
> 
> 
> I think I might!! EeekkClick to expand...


Do it!!!! Hey, if you get your :bfp: GREAT! If not, you know it took til 20 DPO for your son, so you KNOW you're not out yet!


----------



## Powell130

Good point!! 

Were you having any symptoms that urged you to test earlier than planned?


----------



## ashleyg

I am out for sure ladies


----------



## hal423

ashleyg said:


> I am out for sure ladies

Oh no Ashley! So sorry to hear that. Big hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Ashley so so sorry!! Massive hugs and positive thoughts for next cycle! Xxxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Good point!!
> 
> Were you having any symptoms that urged you to test earlier than planned?

I've been waking daily with AF style cramps since 3 DPO. That's been my biggest symptom. And, in 10 DPO, which is what I was when I got my BFP with DD. 

Honestly, it was a convenience thing. I wanted to do the "sister" t-shirt thing with DD. DH is home on vacation for the week. Today is really the only day I had time to go out & grab her a shirt to set it up for DH. & I refused to buy a shirt ahead of time bc I feel like it's bad luck. :haha: 

Plus, we're going to see my parents & my in laws this weekend. I know it's early to be telling, but we will for sure tell our parents right away. And my in-laws live 90 mins away, so planning ANOTHER trip after AF is due (next wed) is tough in such a short timeframe. (Which is funny, because last time I tested the morning we were going to see my in-laws for the same reason :rofl: )


----------



## Powell130

What perfect timing!!


----------



## twinkletoe

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Good point!!
> 
> Were you having any symptoms that urged you to test earlier than planned?
> 
> I've been waking daily with AF style cramps since 3 DPO. That's been my biggest symptom. And, in 10 DPO, which is what I was when I got my BFP with DD.
> 
> Honestly, it was a convenience thing. I wanted to do the "sister" t-shirt thing with DD. DH is home on vacation for the week. Today is really the only day I had time to go out & grab her a shirt to set it up for DH. & I refused to buy a shirt ahead of time bc I feel like it's bad luck. :haha:
> 
> Plus, we're going to see my parents & my in laws this weekend. I know it's early to be telling, but we will for sure tell our parents right away. And my in-laws live 90 mins away, so planning ANOTHER trip after AF is due (next wed) is tough in such a short timeframe. (Which is funny, because last time I tested the morning we were going to see my in-laws for the same reason :rofl: )Click to expand...

That's just great timing Bella!! Just like it's meant to be!! Excited to hear their reactions! Good luck! Xx


----------



## apaki

Umm is it weird that I already have a big brother t shirt for my son? &#128541;&#128540;


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Apaki, not weird at all! I just feel funny about buying that or new baby related things before I'm pregnant. It's a personal choice - not looking down on you in any way for it! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Ashley I'm so sorry. :cry:
FXed that you have better luck this cycle. Lots of :dust: and :hug: hun. :hugs:

I'd like to get a Big Brother shirt for DS but I haven't been able to find one in any store near here and I'm not sure I want to wait for one to come in the mail to announce. Besides I'd have to wait until DH gets paid to even buy one and that won't be until the 15th at the earliest. :nope:


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies, I need someone to talk me down...I'm wanting to test so bad right now!
I can't wait any longer!!


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> Ladies, I need someone to talk me down...I'm wanting to test so bad right now!
> I can't wait any longer!!

Psh I did about an hour ago ( :bfn: as expected just had to scratch the itch so to speak haha) so I'm not the one to talk you off a ledge. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Soooo, from my knowledge I am 7dpo today .....and I caved and tested and this happened..


thoughts???
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, congratulations!!!! That looks like a :bfp: to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Super bfp! congrats!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Heidi, that is such a clear :bfp:! H&H 9 months to you, I'm so excited that we're bump buddies! :hugs: :happydance: :flower:
I honestly think that you're probably at least 8 DPO if not 9 DPO based on that test. :D


----------



## Powell130

bombshellmom said:


> Soooo, from my knowledge I am 7dpo today .....and I caved and tested and this happened..
> 
> 
> thoughts???

I.hate.you

Jk but.forreal :happydance: :happydance: :wahoo:


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Soooo, from my knowledge I am 7dpo today .....and I caved and tested and this happened..
> 
> 
> thoughts???
> 
> I.hate.you
> 
> Jk but.forreal :happydance: :happydance: :wahoo:Click to expand...

lol, I'm happy dancing!! But now I'm just worried now of an ectopic! :/ since I got an early positive?? Unless I'm more dpo than I thought..


----------



## hal423

Holy moly Heidi!! 7dpo?!! You must have ovulated sooner than you thought!

Huge congrats! 

Gah! I'm dying to be bump buddies with you all!


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Holy moly Heidi!! 7dpo?!! You must have ovulated sooner than you thought!
> 
> Huge congrats!
> 
> Gah! I'm dying to be bump buddies with you all!

I'm telling you, maybe it was the chemical!!! the fertility did it's magic after the loss lol!! hoping to see your BFP soon!

and hoping mine is a sticky, healthy bean! :( going to worry about a miscarriage.


----------



## KalonKiki

Heidi relax and celebrate girly, stress is WAY worse for the baby than anything right now. There is no reason to believe that you don't have a healthy little cluster of cells in there so please don't worry. Worrying will do absolutely no good and may cause more harm than anything. Now that I've stopped temping I can be so much more relaxed about this pregnancy. I'm still testing every morning to make sure that my tests are getting darker and because it's nice to see the :bfp: since I won't get many chances to see one in my life. I can only assume that this pregnancy will end with a healthy baby to bring home because what is meant to happen will happen and I have a good feeling that a healthy baby is what's meant to be. More pregnancies work out than not.

Hopefully once you see you your doctor you will feel a 100x better about this and be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Heidi relax and celebrate girly, stress is WAY worse for the baby than anything right now. There is no reason to believe that you don't have a healthy little cluster of cells in there so please don't worry. Worrying will do absolutely no good and may cause more harm than anything. Now that I've stopped temping I can be so much more relaxed about this pregnancy. I'm still testing every morning to make sure that my tests are getting darker and because it's nice to see the :bfp: since I won't get many chances to see one in my life. I can only assume that this pregnancy will end with a healthy baby to bring home because what is meant to happen will happen and I have a good feeling that a healthy baby is what's meant to be. More pregnancies work out than not.
> 
> Hopefully once you see you your doctor you will feel a 100x better about this and be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs:

Aww thank you for those kind words Keely!! :hugs: that is very true! <3

I will update about it afterwards!


----------



## rtebbe89

Wow I didn't come on all day and had 8 pages to read lol.
So sorry Ashley... Hugs and praying for your next cycle.
Congratulations Bella and Bombshell.
I have heard before that a pregnancies end makes your next cycle super fertile. 
For me I'm sitting here on cd 4 making plans with my donor. I'm extremely excited that I get to use the same one as I did for my son.
Question to all of you since thus is only my second cycle since ds was born. How much did af change compared to before you had your lo's. Mine was usually 5-6 days long and now it's barely 3 days so it seems weird for me.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Heidi! That is a beautiful BFP.

I went and bought two more frer (the old ones). I have quite the stock pile of tests so I should be good to go for next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Holy moly Heidi!! 7dpo?!! You must have ovulated sooner than you thought!
> 
> Huge congrats!
> 
> Gah! I'm dying to be bump buddies with you all!
> 
> I'm telling you, maybe it was the chemical!!! the fertility did it's magic after the loss lol!! hoping to see your BFP soon!
> 
> and hoping mine is a sticky, healthy bean! :( going to worry about a miscarriage.Click to expand...

Aww don't worry. Just enjoy this feeling! Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## hal423

Heidi relax and bask in the glory of your beautiful BFP!! Can't wait to hear about your appt! Good luck!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hello all i'm home from vacation!!!

please fill me in on what i missed :) 

afm i'm cd11 and starting opks in 3 days.


----------



## twinkletoe

Heidi!! Massive congrats!! What a fabulous BFP!! So exciting! 

Rtebbe - mine was pretty much the same 3 days but slightly heavier than before ds. That's just great you have the same donor as before makes it even more special!! 

Krissie- so certainly seem very well stocked!! When do you want to start testing from??

Mommyxo- welcome home!! Did you have a nice time? Hope you are well relaxed! You are in a great part of your cycle.....getting close too o!! You guys going for every day or everyother day? 

As for me AF is coming just coming in a really really annoying random spotting and late!!! Aghh!! Was due on wed but still BFNs ....no red spotting but turned brown today and a tiny bit more so I am sure it's coming.....just wish it would get on with it so I can call it cd1!!!! :-(

Powell- anymore testing today?


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Heidi!! Massive congrats!! What a fabulous BFP!! So exciting!
> 
> Rtebbe - mine was pretty much the same 3 days but slightly heavier than before ds. That's just great you have the same donor as before makes it even more special!!
> 
> Krissie- so certainly seem very well stocked!! When do you want to start testing from??
> 
> Mommyxo- welcome home!! Did you have a nice time? Hope you are well relaxed! You are in a great part of your cycle.....getting close too o!! You guys going for every day or everyother day?
> 
> As for me AF is coming just coming in a really really annoying random spotting and late!!! Aghh!! Was due on wed but still BFNs ....no red spotting but turned brown today and a tiny bit more so I am sure it's coming.....just wish it would get on with it so I can call it cd1!!!! :-(
> 
> Powell- anymore testing today?

You're asking a POAS ADDICT, of course I tested this morning lol :bfn: of course! I think I'm gonna wait til Monday to test again, or I'll try to lol these ICs keep whispering to me


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell!! I totally know what you mean if I have them in the house then I use them!!! I am going to make a triple effort next cycle to not but any.....if I ever get to the next blooming cycle!!! Grrrrr!!


----------



## Powell130

Yes I need to have hubs hide them from me thru the weekend :haha:


----------



## hal423

Good luck with your willpower to not test Powell! I don't think I'd be able to stop myself!

Twinkletoes, when do you expect to O again?

Heidi, have you tested again today? I need a picture to feed my addiction!

I am getting stabbing pain near my right ovary side now. Does this mean today is O day? I had a temp dip yesterday so assumed I O'd yesterday. Should I BD again tonight just in case?


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Good luck with your willpower to not test this weekend Powell and Twinkletoes!
> 
> Heidi, have you tested again today? I need a picture to feed my addiction!
> 
> I am getting stabbing pain near my right ovary side now. Does this mean today is O day? I had a temp dip yesterday so assumed I O'd yesterday. Should I BD again tonight just in case?

When in doubt, hump it out!


----------



## hal423

LOL okay :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats on the latest :bfp:!! So wonderful!! And such a perfect positive for being so early!! 

Ugh, AFM I thought this morning I was about as discouraged as I could be in regards to this cycle, but nope. I just hit a new level of discouragement! :( I've had no EWCM yet, no hint of a line on my OPKs, nothing. But at the same time I've had some twinges and cramps off and on, which made me feel like my body thinks it's getting ready to O but none of the signs I truly need are anywhere to be seen. This is the CD I O'd on last cycle, decently early so I wasn't too worried about it being a bit later, but still had a little hope. Well about lunch time I started getting pretty decent cramps and O pain, significant enough to make me stop in my tracks. I just KNEW I would get a very good line, if not positive, on my OPK when I tested. Nope!! The line is so light you can barely see it in the picture I took :nope: I'm not sure what's going on but it makes me really worried my body is going to skip ovulating this month or something. It's only CD13 and I'm already feeling totally out this month. Boo!


----------



## rtebbe89

I would Hal just to be safe. the cycle I conceived with my son I felt the ovulation pain literally 30 mins before I dtd with his dad, mind you that was the first time I ever felt it lol


----------



## rtebbe89

MiraclesHappn said:


> Congrats on the latest :bfp:!! So wonderful!! And such a perfect positive for being so early!!
> 
> Ugh, AFM I thought this morning I was about as discouraged as I could be in regards to this cycle, but nope. I just hit a new level of discouragement! :( I've had no EWCM yet, no hint of a line on my OPKs, nothing. But at the same time I've had some twinges and cramps off and on, which made me feel like my body thinks it's getting ready to O but none of the signs I truly need are anywhere to be seen. This is the CD I O'd on last cycle, decently early so I wasn't too worried about it being a bit later, but still had a little hope. Well about lunch time I started getting pretty decent cramps and O pain, significant enough to make me stop in my tracks. I just KNEW I would get a very good line, if not positive, on my OPK when I tested. Nope!! The line is so light you can barely see it in the picture I took :nope: I'm not sure what's going on but it makes me really worried my body is going to skip ovulating this month or something. It's only CD13 and I'm already feeling totally out this month. Boo!

What kind of opks are you using? Could it be a bad batch?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

rtebbe89 said:


> What kind of opks are you using? Could it be a bad batch?

One Step. I've used them the last two months and they have always given me good lines when I'm having all my other O symptoms so I don't think it's the tests. I'm worried because of the lack of EWCM at this point too. Today (tmi) I've finally felt more wet during the day but I'm still not getting any good looking CM :shrug: Normally I start getting it a day or two at least before I start to get O pains. Idk if it could be from DTD so much it's drying things out or if my body just isn't sure what it's going to do this month.


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Good luck with your willpower to not test Powell! I don't think I'd be able to stop myself!
> 
> Twinkletoes, when do you expect to O again?
> 
> Heidi, have you tested again today? I need a picture to feed my addiction!
> 
> I am getting stabbing pain near my right ovary side now. Does this mean today is O day? I had a temp dip yesterday so assumed I O'd yesterday. Should I BD again tonight just in case?

I have NO idea Hal!! I have even had AF yet and was meant to have it on wed!! Never spot! Always full throttle as soon as it starts and have had this week random sporadic spotting only when I wipe (sorry TMI) since wed?! BFNs and no AF?!?! Have never ever been late before apart from DS but with him I tested 13 DPO with BFP?! 

Anyway counting myself out but just wish it would get on with it so I can plan getting busy!! ;-) 

Might be too late in the day for advice but I would bd again if poss! Just in case!! Good luck!! Catch that eggy!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> Congrats on the latest :bfp:!! So wonderful!! And such a perfect positive for being so early!!
> 
> Ugh, AFM I thought this morning I was about as discouraged as I could be in regards to this cycle, but nope. I just hit a new level of discouragement! :( I've had no EWCM yet, no hint of a line on my OPKs, nothing. But at the same time I've had some twinges and cramps off and on, which made me feel like my body thinks it's getting ready to O but none of the signs I truly need are anywhere to be seen. This is the CD I O'd on last cycle, decently early so I wasn't too worried about it being a bit later, but still had a little hope. Well about lunch time I started getting pretty decent cramps and O pain, significant enough to make me stop in my tracks. I just KNEW I would get a very good line, if not positive, on my OPK when I tested. Nope!! The line is so light you can barely see it in the picture I took :nope: I'm not sure what's going on but it makes me really worried my body is going to skip ovulating this month or something. It's only CD13 and I'm already feeling totally out this month. Boo!

So so aggravating miracles ....and confusing....a lot of people o well after cd 14 so just keep tracking and hopefully it will happen.....fx for you honey!!xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Heidi!! Massive congrats!! What a fabulous BFP!! So exciting!
> 
> Rtebbe - mine was pretty much the same 3 days but slightly heavier than before ds. That's just great you have the same donor as before makes it even more special!!
> 
> Krissie- so certainly seem very well stocked!! When do you want to start testing from??
> 
> Mommyxo- welcome home!! Did you have a nice time? Hope you are well relaxed! You are in a great part of your cycle.....getting close too o!! You guys going for every day or everyother day?
> 
> As for me AF is coming just coming in a really really annoying random spotting and late!!! Aghh!! Was due on wed but still BFNs ....no red spotting but turned brown today and a tiny bit more so I am sure it's coming.....just wish it would get on with it so I can call it cd1!!!! :-(
> 
> Powell- anymore testing today?


Not sure yet!!! we got that positive on cd 16 last month. i was shocked, i thought it was way too early. I guess we'll do every other day until i get that pos opk. 

i was in the same spot with af this last cycle. terrible!!! I sure hope she comes for you soon. i hate the limbo!!!!



hal423 said:


> Good luck with your willpower to not test Powell! I don't think I'd be able to stop myself!
> 
> Twinkletoes, when do you expect to O again?
> 
> Heidi, have you tested again today? I need a picture to feed my addiction!
> 
> I am getting stabbing pain near my right ovary side now. Does this mean today is O day? I had a temp dip yesterday so assumed I O'd yesterday. Should I BD again tonight just in case?




MiraclesHappn said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> What kind of opks are you using? Could it be a bad batch?
> 
> One Step. I've used them the last two months and they have always given me good lines when I'm having all my other O symptoms so I don't think it's the tests. I'm worried because of the lack of EWCM at this point too. Today (tmi) I've finally felt more wet during the day but I'm still not getting any good looking CM :shrug: Normally I start getting it a day or two at least before I start to get O pains. Idk if it could be from DTD so much it's drying things out or if my body just isn't sure what it's going to do this month.Click to expand...

if you had a temp dip you probably didn't o yet. i would assume you're about to- and i would dtd til you get the temp going back up ! i get the o pain the day i AM o'ing, so if you're getting it it's probably going to happen today or during the night. i would get on that bd!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> So so aggravating miracles ....and confusing....a lot of people o well after cd 14 so just keep tracking and hopefully it will happen.....fx for you honey!!xx

Not nearly as frustrating as what is going on with you!! That would be so wonderful if after all this you ended up with your bfp! I really hope that is what happens for you. Weird that you never spot and now you have had days of only that. Unless it starts full force I would say you're still in the game! Best of luck!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> if you had a temp dip you probably didn't o yet. i would assume you're about to- and i would dtd til you get the temp going back up ! i get the o pain the day i AM o'ing, so if you're getting it it's probably going to happen today or during the night. i would get on that bd!

No temp dip. That's what is so confusing I typically only get this much O pain and cramps right before a positive opk. But then today I didn't get but a hint of a line. Getting ready to take one more opk just to check but not expecting anything. No ewcm. Nothing but cramps and false hope at this point.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well after doing some "digging" :blush: (to check ph) I've found I do have some ewcm just not near as much as normal. Also my evening opk looks like this, which is pretty close to a positive for me. I have no idea if I'll get one slightly darker tomorrow or if my true surge will be throughout the night and they will get light again :shrug: either way fxd my temp drops in the next couple days! [-o<
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-10_20.20.23.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hal423

Good luck miracles! It looks like your body may be just taking a little longer to O this time. Maybe it means it's trying for a really good egg? :shrug:

I've been having bad O pains all day and just took this! I think that may be the most positive OPK I've ever gotten! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> Good luck miracles! It looks like your body may be just taking a little longer to O this time. Maybe it means it's trying for a really good egg? :shrug:
> 
> I've been having bad O pains all day and just took this! I think that may be the most positive OPK I've ever gotten! :happydance:

Go catch that eggie, Allison! :happydance:
We're all routing for you, I really think that this is going to be your cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Good luck miracles! It looks like your body may be just taking a little longer to O this time. Maybe it means it's trying for a really good egg? :shrug:
> 
> I've been having bad O pains all day and just took this! I think that may be the most positive OPK I've ever gotten! :happydance:

YESSS!! Go get it girl! I also feel good about this cycle for ya!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## hal423

Thanks ladies!!
DH was leaving to go pick up his friend from the airport and I was like "Wait! I'm ovulating! Come back here!"


----------



## hal423

How are you feeling Keely?

Heidi, did you test today? You having any symptoms yet??


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> How are you feeling Keely?
> 
> Heidi, did you test today? You having any symptoms yet??

Yes! I tested with a digi and took another blue dye test...here are the photos! I also got a positive urine test at the doctor's too! How are you feeling girl?!


I'm nauseous and having heartburn! Feeling quite anxious too.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> DH was leaving to go pick up his friend from the airport and I was like "Wait! I'm ovulating! Come back here!"

LMAO!!! :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome Allison! FXed and lots of :dust:. Go :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: go! :happydance:

I'm feeling pretty good. I get really hungry but then find that I can't really eat much once I do start eating, it's weird. I'm also still getting small cramping (it's barely there and not even really painful at all). My boobs are also starting to feel a little full and sensitive but aren't really sore yet.

Those tests are great Heidi! Beautiful :bfp:, I'm so glad that you're pregnant. :hugs: <3


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> That's awesome Allison! FXed and lots of :dust:. Go :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: go! :happydance:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good. I get really hungry but then find that I can't really eat much once I do start eating, it's weird. I'm also still getting small cramping (it's barely there and not even really painful at all). My boobs are also starting to feel a little full and sensitive but aren't really sore yet.
> 
> Those tests are great Heidi! Beautiful :bfp:, I'm so glad that you're pregnant. :hugs: <3

I know what you mean by the hunger and then can't eat much!! I also have a hard time drinking anything! :/ also have the cramping on and off! Did you have any in your arms? I think I may have been a bit dehydrated yesterday. :hugs: hope you feel better soon! I remember you said something about PTSD from throwing up LOL. With DD I remember wanting to puke all the time because I read it was a sign that the pregnancy was still healthy! :dohh: oh google


----------



## hal423

That's amazing Heidi!! I'm SO happy for you! When is your due date? Don't be anxious just relax!!

Keely sorry about the no appetite! I guess just try eating a lot of small meals throughout the day to grow that little bean!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thankfully so far I'm not feeling nauseous yet, but if this pregnancy goes even close to the way that my last one did the nausea should start up in 2 or so weeks and the morning sickness should start up in 3 or so weeks. :p
I'm actually feeling pretty great for the most part but I didn't feel very pregnant with DS this early either so I'm not going to worry about it. I'm sure I'll get there soon enough, I actually have a lot more in the way of real symptoms now than I did last time.

I'm sorry that you haven't been feeling that great! I hope that your symptoms ease up by your 2nd trimester or soon after you reach it. :hugs:


----------



## Forgetmenot15

Hi, I have a 14yr old and trying for a 2nd. I started very early with my first and wanted to wait until I was completely settled until I considered another

6 DPO, heart burn, nausea,food aversions, mild dizziness and strange cramps. I don't really remember the early signs first time around just thinking I got my period and then it stopping so tested and I was.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> DH was leaving to go pick up his friend from the airport and I was like "Wait! I'm ovulating! Come back here!"

:rofl: FX you catch it!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

miracles how is your chart today hun?


----------



## hal423

Morning ladies! So no temp spike this morning so didn't O yesterday. I thought the stabbing O pains meant ovulation was gonna happen pretty much the same day. I am still feeling discomfort on my right side so I googled all this and it said it could be cysts? And that O pain is not normal? And that maybe I'm not gonna ovulate?

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies! So no temp spike this morning so didn't O yesterday. I thought the stabbing O pains meant ovulation was gonna happen pretty much the same day. I am still feeling discomfort on my right side so I googled all this and it said it could be cysts? And that O pain is not normal? And that maybe I'm not gonna ovulate?
> 
> Has anyone else had this?

I do, I have PCOS and since the birth of my son get o like pain. But haven't got pregnant. And it happened this cycle, no af and bfn 19 days later. :(


----------



## hal423

Oh man Krissie - sorry to hear that! Are you able to confirm that you're ovulating after the O pain?


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies! So no temp spike this morning so didn't O yesterday. I thought the stabbing O pains meant ovulation was gonna happen pretty much the same day. I am still feeling discomfort on my right side so I googled all this and it said it could be cysts? And that O pain is not normal? And that maybe I'm not gonna ovulate?
> 
> Has anyone else had this?

I had those stabbing pains as well and thought it was cysts! I think you'll be ok - if you want to be sure that it is or isn't cysts you should go to the doctor so they can get a good look at you! But to my knowledge it could be the corpus luteum! That's what I googled - not certain though. But I've had cysts while pregnant..I actually remember thinking I had cysts before I found out I was pregnant with my mc. so I don't think it could affect ovulation unless it gets too bad.

But I'm not a doctor just going by my experience! :)


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Oh man Krissie - sorry to hear that! Are you able to confirm that you're ovulating after the O pain?

No, I am going to temp in this coming cycle to see if I can get a better idea what's going on here.


----------



## hal423

Thanks ladies! No longer getting the pain so hopefully I ovulated this morning and temp will go up tomorrow. If it doesn't, I'm not sure what to think...


----------



## bombshellmom

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies! No longer getting the pain so hopefully I ovulated this morning and temp will go up tomorrow. If it doesn't, I'm not sure what to think...

FX for you girly!! <3


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies! So no temp spike this morning so didn't O yesterday. I thought the stabbing O pains meant ovulation was gonna happen pretty much the same day. I am still feeling discomfort on my right side so I googled all this and it said it could be cysts? And that O pain is not normal? And that maybe I'm not gonna ovulate?
> 
> Has anyone else had this?

This is the exact same thing that has happened to me. O pain, cramps, just general discomfort and bloating in my uterus. No temp dip this morning like I had hoped for but also had a slightly darker opk than I did last night even. Mine never get fully positive so this one was a definite positive for me. Anxious to see what this afternoons test looks like. Really hoping since it was positive this morning there is still a chance my temp will dip tomorrow. If not I'm going to be pretty certain I'm out this month due to not ovulating :( I hope you get your spike in the morning!!!


----------



## hal423

I hope you do too miracles! I got the darkest OPK of my life last night along with my O pain so felt sure my temp would go up today! I woke up with more cramping but it has subsided now. I am scared this is a cyst or something and that I'm not going to ovulate!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> I hope you do too miracles! I got the darkest OPK of my life last night along with my O pain so felt sure my temp would go up today! I woke up with more cramping but it has subsided now. I am scared this is a cyst or something and that I'm not going to ovulate!

I saw that! It was a beautiful positive! There is no way you won't ovulate this cycle! Mine are never that dark. Took another OPK this afternoon and it's still what I consider a positive for me, so hopefully I just caught the beginning of my surge last night and O day will actually be tomorrow and my temp will dip. Hopefully hopefully hopefully! If you were still having some cramping today and then it subsided I'm sure you actually O'd today so your temp will rise in the morning!! Can't wait to hear what it does for you! Fx'd for good news in the AM from you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies! So no temp spike this morning so didn't O yesterday. I thought the stabbing O pains meant ovulation was gonna happen pretty much the same day. I am still feeling discomfort on my right side so I googled all this and it said it could be cysts? And that O pain is not normal? And that maybe I'm not gonna ovulate?
> 
> Has anyone else had this?

I have always had a bit of O pain. After dd it just got worse. My dr just said that for some people it's totally normal. I have had hormones checked and they're all perfectly fine.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

My last two opks. This morning then this afternoon. Both as dark as I ever get. Hope they start to lighten and I get a temp dip in the morning. I'm going to be so disappointed if not. O pain is letting up finally. Still can't believe today wasn't o day!
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-11_07.14.17.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 6









2015-07-11_16.57.52.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hal423

Good luck miracles!! Either today or tomorrow may be O day because you usually O 12-24 hours AFTER your positive. So don't fret if there's no temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## ashleyg

Good luck girly!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## rebecca822

Wow, just catching up since Wednesday. Been so hectic by me so I was really grateful for the distraction. I'm 12 DPO today and didn't even test once! I'm a total poas but just really down this month. We had DH's swimmers tested (results will be back Monday I hope) and just don't feel positive so I feel like there's no point in obsessing.

So nice to hear about all the BFP's! 
Sorry Ashley, I specifically checked this thread to find out what happened with you.. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

o0o0o0o0o0o0o i get to start opks tomorrow. Did you get to dtd miracles!?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys sorry for being missing for a couple of days ..... I got my BFP and DH was away for a couple of days with work so didn't want to tell anyone until he got home this morning but unfortunately it wasn't to be I got a AF this morning in full full painful force :-(very sad after being so excited but trying to be positive about next cycle and have already gone into Amazon to get some cb digital ovulation sticks so hopefully can catch the next eggy!

Hope everyone is well today sending lots of baby dust and sticky baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> o0o0o0o0o0o0o i get to start opks tomorrow. Did you get to dtd miracles!?

So exciting that you are getting close to o!! What opks are you using mommyxo ?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys sorry for being missing for a couple of days ..... I got my BFP and DH was away for a couple of days with work so didn't want to tell anyone until he got home this morning but unfortunately it wasn't to be I got a AF this morning in full full painful force :-(very sad after being so excited but trying to be positive about next cycle and have already gone into Amazon to get some cb digital ovulation sticks so hopefully can catch the next eggy!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today sending lots of baby dust and sticky baby dust to you all xxx

Oh no twinkle! :hugs: I was so excited for us to be bump buddies at the start of your post :( I am so sorry for your loss. :hug: FX that next cycle is your cycle!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Good luck miracles!! Either today or tomorrow may be O day because you usually O 12-24 hours AFTER your positive. So don't fret if there's no temp spike tomorrow!

Ok so being new to the temping thing I think I need some clarification, a nice temp spike is the most important thing to see to confirm O, more so than a decent dip? My temp was barely lower today than it was yesterday and still not as low as it has been since I started this cycle so I don't feel like I can consider it a dip? I'm just so worried my body gears up to O but doesn't. What happened with yours?!



mommyxofxone said:


> o0o0o0o0o0o0o i get to start opks tomorrow. Did you get to dtd miracles!?

Yay!! Let the fun begin! :) can't wait til you're in the tww! We actually did not. I was torn anyways as I've been trying a cutoff after I got my positive opks as part of my sway attempt. I kind of feel like it's hurting my chances somewhat though so I was considering just BDing clear through and keeping an eye on ph instead but then dh was so tired from drill and had to get up super early this am he passed out on me and I let him sleep. We dtd everyday for a week or so up until last night though and I'll try to catch him this evening ;)



twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys sorry for being missing for a couple of days ..... I got my BFP and DH was away for a couple of days with work so didn't want to tell anyone until he got home this morning but unfortunately it wasn't to be I got a AF this morning in full full painful force :-(very sad after being so excited but trying to be positive about next cycle and have already gone into Amazon to get some cb digital ovulation sticks so hopefully can catch the next eggy!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today sending lots of baby dust and sticky baby dust to you all xxx

:hugs: that is just the worst and I'm so so sorry :( they do say you are very fertile after a loss so that means there is a very good chance next month is yours!! Fx'd it is!


----------



## AngelofTroy

CD24 and trying not to test before/unless I miss my period, but my cycles have had varied lengths since quitting bcp I'm April, last month AF came on CD24 but that was early so trying to hold off POAS! Working tonight so can't test with FMU tomorrow, so if AF isn't here by Tuesday am I'll test then. 

Congratulations to all the bfp ladies and :hugs: um everybody else.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw no twinkle!!!! :( :hugs: i'm so sorry!!!! 

im using wondfo for the next few cycles until i run out. After that, if still no baby, i'll switch back to the ones i used for dd. can't wait to start opks tomorrow, at least i can do something.



miracles are you swaying girl then? and that's good he got to rest!


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> CD24 and trying not to test before/unless I miss my period, but my cycles have had varied lengths since quitting bcp I'm April, last month AF came on CD24 but that was early so trying to hold off POAS! Working tonight so can't test with FMU tomorrow, so if AF isn't here by Tuesday am I'll test then.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp ladies and :hugs: um everybody else.

CD25 here 9-10DPO and the POAS addict with 12 cheapies i am decided I'm gonna test everyday until AF or BFP &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
But not expecting either for over a week lol :bfn: (of course!) so far with a weird indent this AM


----------



## hal423

Miracles, I have no idea what the dip means. My temp shot up this morning and FF gave me crosshairs saying that I ovulated 3 days ago?! It pinpointed O on the day my temp dipped even though I didn't get my positive OPK until Friday. I don't understand that at all. 

Any chart experts care to help us both out?

Twinkletoes I am so so sorry for your loss! I had a chemical last month and was so bummed that I had gotten my hopes up. However I am banking on the wives tale about being extra fertile afterward. I have had a bunch more EWCM than usual this cycle. Fingers crossed for you!

Powell you're still way early girl! Good luck!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Powell130 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD24 and trying not to test before/unless I miss my period, but my cycles have had varied lengths since quitting bcp I'm April, last month AF came on CD24 but that was early so trying to hold off POAS! Working tonight so can't test with FMU tomorrow, so if AF isn't here by Tuesday am I'll test then.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp ladies and :hugs: um everybody else.
> 
> CD25 here 9-10DPO and the POAS addict with 12 cheapies i am decided I'm gonna test everyday until AF or BFP &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> But not expecting either for over a week lol :bfn: (of course!) so far with a weird indent this AMClick to expand...

Definitely an indent?? This month seems to be a very lucky one after all, did you test again to be sure?

I've not had a cycle longer than 27 days since stopping birth control and 27 was my average before.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Miracles, I have no idea what the dip means. My temp shot up this morning and FF gave me crosshairs saying that I ovulated 3 days ago?! It pinpointed O on the day my temp dipped even though I didn't get my positive OPK until Friday. I don't understand that at all.
> 
> Any chart experts care to help us both out?
> 
> Twinkletoes I am so so sorry for your loss! I had a chemical last month and was so bummed that I had gotten my hopes up. However I am banking on the wives tale about being extra fertile afterward. I have had a bunch more EWCM than usual this cycle. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Powell you're still way early girl! Good luck!

The dip is the day you O and FF will give you crosshairs when youre 3DPO because you need 3 days of higher temps to confirm O 

Oh I know I'm earlier, especially since I didnt get a bfp with our son until 20DPO but figured I'd start testing now cuz I'll have one test a day til expected AF so might as well put em to use! I didn't expect anything other than :bfn: lol and I don't think I'm out, I have plenty of time


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> CD24 and trying not to test before/unless I miss my period, but my cycles have had varied lengths since quitting bcp I'm April, last month AF came on CD24 but that was early so trying to hold off POAS! Working tonight so can't test with FMU tomorrow, so if AF isn't here by Tuesday am I'll test then.
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp ladies and :hugs: um everybody else.
> 
> CD25 here 9-10DPO and the POAS addict with 12 cheapies i am decided I'm gonna test everyday until AF or BFP &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> But not expecting either for over a week lol :bfn: (of course!) so far with a weird indent this AMClick to expand...
> 
> Definitely an indent?? This month seems to be a very lucky one after all, did you test again to be sure?
> 
> I've not had a cycle longer than 27 days since stopping birth control and 27 was my average before.Click to expand...

I'll be testing once a day with cheapies (and if I see a line, a have a FRER to confirm) until either :bfp: or AF


----------



## hal423

Thanks Powell. I just don't think FF got it right this time because if I O'd on Thursday, why did I get a blazing positive OPK on Friday and have O pains that day into Saturday morning? I had EWCM on Friday and Saturday too - I thought that dried up after O day. So confused!


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Thanks Powell. I just don't think FF got it right this time because if I O'd on Thursday, why did I get a blazing positive OPK on Friday and have O pains that day into Saturday morning? I had EWCM on Friday and Saturday too - I thought that dried up after O day. So confused!

Your temps are the number one indicator of O. And your temps right around O are a little inaccurate for whatever reason so it'll be hard to say for certain but looks like it could be either CD13 or CD 15


----------



## krissie328

Ladies! I feel so crazy. So CD 33 now. I am having gobs of ewcm. So I took an opk. Looks almost positive (for the second time this cycle). Negative hpt this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20150712_113546~2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

I should add yesterday's opk was very light so this is quite a bit darker.


----------



## mommyxofxone

do you have a chart hun? maybe it's a second surge? when was the time you got the last positive? maybe you didn't really O last time?


----------



## krissie328

No, I plan to start temping next cycle. The last time I got an almost positive was CD 24 so 9 days ago. This has been one weird cycle.


----------



## krissie328

I'm pretty sure today's is positive. This has been a crazy cycle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150713_074618.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

Sounds like you tried to O but probably didn't, now making another attempt. I definitely recommend temping


----------



## hal423

I agree Krissie - I had that happen a couple of times when I was TTC #1. My body would gear up to O but never did and then would try again later. The only way to confirm that you actually did O is to temp.

Get to BDing now! Gobs of EWCM is a great thing!

Powell, I just noticed your chart - looks promising! When are you going to test?

I manually changed my O date in FF to CD 15 so I'm 2 dpo today. I'm gonna start testing at 11dpo I think :)


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> I agree Krissie - I had that happen a couple of times when I was TTC #1. My body would gear up to O but never did and then would try again later. The only way to confirm that you actually did O is to temp.
> 
> Get to BDing now! Gobs of EWCM is a great thing!
> 
> Powell, I just noticed your chart - looks promising! When are you going to test?
> 
> I manually changed my O date in FF to CD 15 so I'm 2 dpo today. I'm gonna start testing at 11dpo I think :)

I've already started lol bfns so far!


----------



## vjimenez1104

Hi Ladies... 13 DPO-----CD31 (usually it's 29-31) for me and I haven't tested yet... AF was due yesterday but since I O'd 2 days late I'm guessing AF will be 2 days late... I can't stand to see another :bfn: so I've decided to wait until friday s and CD35 and chance will be good to see :bfp: if AF hasen't shown up by then since i've never missed a period except with my pregnancy

FX


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell! I feel like I haven't chatted with you in a while! How r u doing?? Your chart looks great! :)


----------



## hal423

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies... 13 DPO-----CD31 (usually it's 29-31) for me and I haven't tested yet... AF was due yesterday but since I O'd 2 days late I'm guessing AF will be 2 days late... I can't stand to see another :bfn: so I've decided to wait until friday s and CD35 and chance will be good to see :bfp: if AF hasen't shown up by then since i've never missed a period except with my pregnancy
> 
> FX

Super impressed by your willpower! I'd be peeing on all the sticks even if I thought AF may be delayed! Excited to see your tests on Friday!! Any symptoms so far?


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> I'm pretty sure today's is positive. This has been a crazy cycle.

wow yeah it is get bding!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies... 13 DPO-----CD31 (usually it's 29-31) for me and I haven't tested yet... AF was due yesterday but since I O'd 2 days late I'm guessing AF will be 2 days late... I can't stand to see another :bfn: so I've decided to wait until friday s and CD35 and chance will be good to see :bfp: if AF hasen't shown up by then since i've never missed a period except with my pregnancy
> 
> FX

You have amazing will power! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure today's is positive. This has been a crazy cycle.
> 
> wow yeah it is get bding!!!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!

I confirmed with a smiley face on a digital. Hopefully this time I do o. Hoping to dtd before dh heads to work. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

did my first opk today! line is darker than expected so hopefully soon!!


----------



## apaki

vjimenez1104 said:


> Hi Ladies... 13 DPO-----CD31 (usually it's 29-31) for me and I haven't tested yet... AF was due yesterday but since I O'd 2 days late I'm guessing AF will be 2 days late... I can't stand to see another :bfn: so I've decided to wait until friday s and CD35 and chance will be good to see :bfp: if AF hasen't shown up by then since i've never missed a period except with my pregnancy
> 
> FX

Omg all the best! Waiting to see your bfp :)


----------



## Powell130

Current chart over laid with BFP chart. Looking very similar!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-14-08-44-39.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rebecca822

Just stopped by to say hi! 
I'm 13 or 14 DPO today. Af is on her wicked way. Bfn on frer again this morning. Actually was temping this cycle but the bbt I ordered 3 weeks ago on Amazon already broke! Going to order a new one for next cycle. 
Should also have results from DH's SA today. Really nervous about that.


----------



## bombshellmom

Powell130 said:


> Current chart over laid with BFP chart. Looking very similar!! :happydance:

YAY!!! FX!! :yipee:


----------



## krissie328

Second day of blaring positive opks. With Ds I felt o pains but so far nothing. I was kinds hoping to so I had a better idea. 

I can't even go by tenderness because I slipped and fell hitting my hip and ribs really bad on my left on Sunday. 

Oh well, it's a hurry up and wait game. 

In other news, I noticed ff decided I skipped a cycle and had put my fertile period ending yesterday, but where I typically have a 12 day lp it would have pushed it until tomorrow. So maybe that's what's going on. When I failed to o in my body set to do it in July and skip a cycle. If that even made sense. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> Current chart over laid with BFP chart. Looking very similar!! :happydance:

Wow, that's incredible! Fx so tight for you!


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Current chart over laid with BFP chart. Looking very similar!! :happydance:
> 
> Wow, that's incredible! Fx so tight for you!Click to expand...

Thanx!!! All BFN so far but didn't get a BFP the last time until after the last temps so not expecting anything until next week :coffee:


----------



## hal423

Good luck Powell - looks super promising!!

Krissie fingers crossed that today or tomorrow is O day for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck ladies! Your charts are all looking good. Lots of :dust:, I can't wait to see some :bfp:! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ugh. My chart still looks like nothing happened. With all the O pain and pitiful chart I'm pretty sure there's a good chance I didn't even O this cycle. Guess this could be why it took so long with my daughter. Oh well I didn't expect this time to go any quicker. Good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## campn

Is it too late to join this train!? :happy dance:

My son will be 3 in September and we want to try for baby #2! This cycle has been all over the place so I'm waiting on August to try probably! 

How long has it taken you all to conceive this time around? It only took us one cycle with our son but this time, who knows!

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## hal423

Welcome campn! My daughter will be 3 in September too!

This is cycle #3 for us with #2.

Have you started charting at all?


----------



## rebecca822

rebecca822 said:


> Just stopped by to say hi!
> I'm 13 or 14 DPO today. Af is on her wicked way. Bfn on frer again this morning. Actually was temping this cycle but the bbt I ordered 3 weeks ago on Amazon already broke! Going to order a new one for next cycle.
> Should also have results from DH's SA today. Really nervous about that.

Hi ladies just got back DH's results. They don't look too good &#128546;&#128546;. It's going to be a long ride for us


----------



## hal423

Ugh miracles sorry to hear that! Are your temps going up at all?

Rebecca, big hugs to you. Did the dr offer any help to you guys?


----------



## krissie328

rebecca822 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Just stopped by to say hi!
> I'm 13 or 14 DPO today. Af is on her wicked way. Bfn on frer again this morning. Actually was temping this cycle but the bbt I ordered 3 weeks ago on Amazon already broke! Going to order a new one for next cycle.
> Should also have results from DH's SA today. Really nervous about that.
> 
> Hi ladies just got back DH's results. They don't look too good &#128546;&#128546;. It's going to be a long ride for usClick to expand...

I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I completely understand. When we were ttc #1 We found out we have male and female factor infertility. If you need someone to talk to I am here.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

rebecca822 said:


> Hi ladies just got back DH's results. They don't look too good &#128546;&#128546;. It's going to be a long ride for us

Oh no :hugs: I'm so sorry! I hope it happens sooner than you think for you guys! Anything can happen! 



hal423 said:


> Ugh miracles sorry to hear that! Are your temps going up at all?

They haven't gone up past what they were before I got my positive opks. Here is my chart, this is my first month with ff but I just feel like it doesn't look good for me this cycle.
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-14_16.27.38.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rebecca822

hal423 said:


> Ugh miracles sorry to hear that! Are your temps going up at all?
> 
> Rebecca, big hugs to you. Did the dr offer any help to you guys?

We have an appt Monday to discuss results with him.


----------



## rebecca822

krissie328 said:


> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebecca822 said:
> 
> 
> Just stopped by to say hi!
> I'm 13 or 14 DPO today. Af is on her wicked way. Bfn on frer again this morning. Actually was temping this cycle but the bbt I ordered 3 weeks ago on Amazon already broke! Going to order a new one for next cycle.
> Should also have results from DH's SA today. Really nervous about that.
> 
> Hi ladies just got back DH's results. They don't look too good &#128546;&#128546;. It's going to be a long ride for usClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I completely understand. When we were ttc #1 We found out we have male and female factor infertility. If you need someone to talk to I am here.Click to expand...

Thanks! His numbers were super low. I have a feeling we're going to need Ivf. I guess we'll find out Monday when we meet with the doctor


----------



## ashleyg

rebecca how long did it take you to concieve your DD?


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> Second day of blaring positive opks. With Ds I felt o pains but so far nothing. I was kinds hoping to so I had a better idea.
> 
> I can't even go by tenderness because I slipped and fell hitting my hip and ribs really bad on my left on Sunday.
> 
> Oh well, it's a hurry up and wait game.
> 
> In other news, I noticed ff decided I skipped a cycle and had put my fertile period ending yesterday, but where I typically have a 12 day lp it would have pushed it until tomorrow. So maybe that's what's going on28.5 inches which is in the 10th percentile, 22 lbs which is in the 20th percentile and his head is in the 50th percentile. Overall good health? When I failed to o in my body set to do it in July and skip a cycle. If that even made sense. :haha:


wait what? i don't understand that last part! lol!


----------



## krissie328

Lol.. looking at my ff calendar it looks like I am having a 48 day cycle instead of 24. Based on when ff says I should be oing now and when I'm actually oing it all lines up that that is what is happening. If I had started my July cycle my o dates would line up to now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> Lol.. looking at my ff calendar it looks like I am having a 48 day cycle instead of 24. Based on when ff says I should be oing now and when I'm actually oing it all lines up that that is what is happening. If I had started my July cycle my o dates would line up to now.

it was the percentile talk that was super confusing!!! was that supposed to be in the middle of all that?


----------



## krissie328

Haha, no. Those were my son's measurements and percentiles I saved yesterday. I must have accidentally copied them in.


----------



## rebecca822

ashleyg said:


> rebecca how long did it take you to concieve your DD?

We conceived on the second cycle!
DH has had a lot of medical issues since then (Crohns and 2 surgeries and a lot of new meds). I knew there had to be an issue because we conceived dd so quickly!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no Rebecca!!! FX you get the help you need to make your DD a little sister or brother :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

The witch arrived this morning :(


----------



## apaki

AngelofTroy said:


> The witch arrived this morning :(

So sorry :hugs: this will be the month!


----------



## krissie328

AngelofTroy said:


> The witch arrived this morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## rebecca822

AngelofTroy said:


> The witch arrived this morning :(

Me too! She arrived late last night/morning.

I'm full of good news these days :(
I just want to cry


----------



## AngelofTroy

Me too


----------



## krissie328

rebecca822 said:


> Me too! She arrived late last night/morning.
> 
> I'm full of good news these days :(
> I just want to cry

I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

:hugs: to the ladies :witch: visited


----------



## LaPinska

Hi ladies! Just wondering if you have room for 1 more?? :) 

I'm not new to TTC i actually spent 6 years trying and spent years charting my cycles, tried clomid and a few other things and never conceived. My husband of 5 years left me. Long story short I fell in love again and about 9 months into our relationship my period was late. I had never actually tried to get pregnant it just happened on its own. I spent years with irregular cycles and finally had about 6 months of super regular 28-day cycles and that's when i got pregnant. i was off all my meds at the time. 

So after having my daughter who just turned 1 and I just turned 30 and will be 31 in 6 months we want to ttc #2 before age becomes another factor on my part.

It took a year for me to have my first real postpartum cycle and it was a decent 33 days! Im so happy my body is back to normal! Now this is cycle #2 and here i am!!


----------



## apaki

LaPinska said:


> Hi ladies! Just wondering if you have room for 1 more?? :)
> 
> I'm not new to TTC i actually spent 6 years trying and spent years charting my cycles, tried clomid and a few other things and never conceived. My husband of 5 years left me. Long story short I fell in love again and about 9 months into our relationship my period was late. I had never actually tried to get pregnant it just happened on its own. I spent years with irregular cycles and finally had about 6 months of super regular 28-day cycles and that's when i got pregnant. i was off all my meds at the time.
> 
> So after having my daughter who just turned 1 and I just turned 30 and will be 31 in 6 months we want to ttc #2 before age becomes another factor on my part.
> 
> It took a year for me to have my first real postpartum cycle and it was a decent 33 days! Im so happy my body is back to normal! Now this is cycle #2 and here i am!!

Yay! All the very best :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Welcome to the newer ladies! Good luck to you! I'm ready to start seeing some more bfps on here! 

So sorry to those who have been visited by the witch. Get em next round ladies! 

After being convinced I would have a totally useless cycle I got a decent temp dip today. At first I was crushed, as my dark opks were days ago, but throughout the day I've had some mild twinges and cramping so I'm hoping I quit testing too soon and SUPER hoping my temp goes up tomorrow and stays up! If so I might have a chance still. A little bummed I didn't make myself stay up and dtd last night but I thought I was out already. Oh well we dtd the night before so if this is actually O then I've got the cutoff I wanted.


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030

Opk from tonight! looks like i'm still not there yet. it's getting darker day by day but don't know when yet. hopefully sooooooon


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030
> 
> Opk from tonight! looks like i'm still not there yet. it's getting darker day by day but don't know when yet. hopefully sooooooon

I notice your low temp..maybe you missed your surge?


----------



## mommyxofxone

nah i get my positive opks AFTER my low temp. I've never O'd before cd 16- normal for me is anywhere between 17-21. So i'll either get it tomorrow or soon after. they're definitely getting darker not lighter.

like i will dip, have two or three temps the same, then i get my positive, then it shoots up


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> nah i get my positive opks AFTER my low temp. I've never O'd before cd 16- normal for me is anywhere between 17-21. So i'll either get it tomorrow or soon after. they're definitely getting darker not lighter.
> 
> like i will dip, have two or three temps the same, then i get my positive, then it shoots up

Sounds about right because you O on your last day of low temp and 12-36 hours after your first positive


----------



## hal423

Good luck mommy! I'm the same way - had a temp dip and then got positive OPK two days later. 

Just keep BDing!! Fingers crossed you get a dark one tomorrow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell I only ever get the one positive opk too is that odd? I'm assuming I'll get that positive tomorrow due to cramping starting and the low temp is kind of where it should be but I've been fooled before. I want to just dtd today but think I should wait til that pos opk. Don't want to lower his count we have been dtd every other day so he's off duty tonight anyway so if I get that pos tomorrow it should all be good i hope


----------



## krissie328

I am currently on my third day of positive opks. But I went back and read some previous posts and it looks about right. I have three days. Now that seems weird.

I have read one day is fine.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Powell I only ever get the one positive opk too is that odd? I'm assuming I'll get that positive tomorrow due to cramping starting and the low temp is kind of where it should be but I've been fooled before. I want to just dtd today but think I should wait til that pos opk. Don't want to lower his count we have been dtd every other day so he's off duty tonight anyway so if I get that pos tomorrow it should all be good i hope

You're supposed to stop testing after your first positive. Some women have a long surge and some have a short but the length of surge doesn't matter because you ovulate 12-36 hours after your LH surge which gives you your FIRST POSITIVE. Now when you're a POAS addict like myself, you test out your surge. But disregard any positives after the first because in the whole scheme of things, they don't mean anything


----------



## rtebbe89

I may have to stop TTC for a bit. I have had some breast pain for the last 2 weeks which I thought was just due to af coming but it has stayed since the end. I went to the Dr's today and was sent for an ultrasound and it shows that I have a cyst deep in the chest muscle and my doctor is getting ahold of a specialist to see what can be done and if pregnancy will cause it to change/grow so I'm having a pretty bummed today, I just hit high fertility on my fertility monitor


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe89 said:


> I may have to stop TTC for a bit. I have had some breast pain for the last 2 weeks which I thought was just due to af coming but it has stayed since the end. I went to the Dr's today and was sent for an ultrasound and it shows that I have a cyst deep in the chest muscle and my doctor is getting ahold of a specialist to see what can be done and if pregnancy will cause it to change/grow so I'm having a pretty bummed today, I just hit high fertility on my fertility monitor

:hugs: Oh no!!!! Praying for you! :hug:


----------



## Powell130

Little dip today. Meh. Still above cover line tho and cervix is high, soft and tightly closed which is favorable so not tooooooooo worried yet lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell, how was this morning's test?


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell, how was this morning's test?

Didn't take one because of the falling temps over the last few days


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :coffee: just waiting for my positive opk.


i'm sorry powell, i hope the temps don't mean af is coming!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :coffee: just waiting for my positive opk.
> 
> 
> i'm sorry powell, i hope the temps don't mean af is coming!

Thanx hun! Me too!


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> I may have to stop TTC for a bit. I have had some breast pain for the last 2 weeks which I thought was just due to af coming but it has stayed since the end. I went to the Dr's today and was sent for an ultrasound and it shows that I have a cyst deep in the chest muscle and my doctor is getting ahold of a specialist to see what can be done and if pregnancy will cause it to change/grow so I'm having a pretty bummed today, I just hit high fertility on my fertility monitor

I'm sorry hun. I hope the wait isn't long If you have to. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

My opks are back to negative this morning and I am 2 dpo. So nothing to impressive going on. But I think I'm going to paint my kitchen this weekend to distract myself.


----------



## apaki

Powell130 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies :coffee: just waiting for my positive opk.
> 
> 
> i'm sorry powell, i hope the temps don't mean af is coming!
> 
> Thanx hun! Me too!Click to expand...

Me 3!


----------



## rtebbe89

I hope so to thank you!


----------



## hal423

So sorry to hear that rtebbe - I hope everything turns out okay!

Powell stay positive!! My temps with DD had a couple dips as well. Nothing to stress about!

I'm 5dpo today. DH asked last night why I haven't tested yet so had to explain the whole process AGAIN. He got it in his head that you can find out the morning after you ovulate whether you're pregnant or not. Men - sigh.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> So sorry to hear that rtebbe - I hope everything turns out okay!
> 
> Powell stay positive!! My temps with DD had a couple dips as well. Nothing to stress about!
> 
> I'm 5dpo today. DH asked last night why I haven't tested yet so had to explain the whole process AGAIN. He got it in his head that you can find out the morning after you ovulate whether you're pregnant or not. Men - sigh.

I was so excited cuz my temps were following the same trend as my cycle with our son. Got sad when I saw my temp this morning then looked at my charts overlaid and I missed the corresponding temp that cycle so it still nay be following the same trend! I'll know tomorrow :coffee: I've been getting little globs of some snot like stretchy CM. It's cloudy/milky so it's not EWCM. It's been mixed in with creamy. I checked my CP a min ago and got a bigger glob that stretched almost two inches! Not sure what that's about :shrug: lol still a week til I got my bfp with our son so mooooooore waiting :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

:haha: Hal that is to funny about dh. Mine is a little to in tune to my cycle and what all my sticks mean. One day I left my opk out and he knew I should be at the end and thought it was a pregnancy test. Was so excited to come tell me it had two lines. :(


----------



## hal423

Powell, maybe that CM is a good sign? I have no idea. I feel for you having a THREE week wait though - jeez. I can barely stand holding out for 6 more days!!

Aw Krissie that must have been a huge letdown for your DH!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

This looks promising, right?! Now, just to double check with you ladies with experience, ff wants you to have three days of high temps after a dip before it thinks you for sure O'd??
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-16_14.26.18.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hal423

Yes! Looks good miracles! You also have to plug in your CM (whether it was EW, watery, etc). Even if you have 3 high temps I don't think it will give crosshairs without a sign of fertile CM during that O period as well. Good luck!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I haven't had much cm this cycle :( also I started charting with a different program so I have more of my notes there just using ff forv the temp chart. It did just give me dashed crosshairs when I took my (possibly) positive opk off which really surprised me. I have no idea if I O'd a few days back or yesterday or what is going on, I'm super confused now with the new crosshairs, but either way as long as I actually did this cycle I've covered it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Also I've been so hesitant to mark down ewcm as I was confused on how to tell for sure that's what it was and not sperm, but I actually just saw a thread with ways to tell so I'll keep better track and be sure to put more info in ff next time! :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> This looks promising, right?! Now, just to double check with you ladies with experience, ff wants you to have three days of high temps after a dip before it thinks you for sure O'd??

By temps, it looks possible. If you did you'll have higher temps the next few days then you'll get your crosshairs!! Eeeek :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Also I've been so hesitant to mark down ewcm as I was confused on how to tell for sure that's what it was and not sperm, but I actually just saw a thread with ways to tell so I'll keep better track and be sure to put more info in ff next time! :thumbup:

Was it the water trick?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Also I've been so hesitant to mark down ewcm as I was confused on how to tell for sure that's what it was and not sperm, but I actually just saw a thread with ways to tell so I'll keep better track and be sure to put more info in ff next time! :thumbup:
> 
> Was it the water trick?Click to expand...


water trick helped me a TON this cycle!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783

:happydance: look i got a positive!


----------



## hal423

Yay mommy!! Go catch the egg!!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783
> 
> :happydance: look i got a positive!

Yes! :happydance: go catch it!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i am so glad it's tonight lol waiting to O is the worst part!!


----------



## krissie328

Yay mommy! 

What's the water trick?


----------



## mommyxofxone

sometimes it's hard to tell semen from cm. and apparently if cm touches water it balls up and sinks to the bottom, where semen dissolves into water! It's so hard after dtd the night before to tell and so i looked it up!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

You don't have to track CM in FF to get crosshairs. I wasn't tracking CM when I charted for DD. here is my BFP chart from DD (back in August 2012).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> You don't have to track CM in FF to get crosshairs. I wasn't tracking CM when I charted for DD. here is my BFP chart from DD (back in August 2012).

definitely. but it's nice to know if you're getting close i think


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh absolutely! I'm glad I did this time around. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i sometimes don't have much ewcm and i was thrilled to see it there !!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Great looking positive Mommyxofxone, go catch that eggy! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Temp rose a little higher this morning even! I actually had not heard of the water trick but will definitely keep it in mind for future reference! I had just read that sperm doesn't stretch and that it also absorbs into toilet paper whereas ewcm does not? 

Woo-hoo mommy!! Get on it! :)
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-17_13.41.40.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hal423

Welcome back Keely! How are you feeling?

Yay for temp rise Miracles!! When do you think you'll test?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Welcome back Keely! How are you feeling?
> 
> Yay for temp rise Miracles!! When do you think you'll test?

Idk I might use an internet cheapie on the 26th, depending on how I'm feeling/whether af shows. I feel like I should just to know if I'm in the clear to have some adult punch for my dd's party, even though it's so early I don't expect anything. I'm just opposite all of you ladies and hate testing lol


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm feeling pretty good, thanks Hal. It's been a busy last couple of days for me and I'm nervous about DS's surgery in September but aside from that I'm doing well and my tests are really dark now so I'm excited about that. I feel different this time than I did last time, but I could just be more laid back now since it's not my first rodeo. How are you feeling? Any symptoms? :D


----------



## hal423

That's great that your lines are progressing nicely! I hope everything is okay wih your DS!

I am only 6dpo - no real symptoms except for some fluttery type cramping yesterday and when I coughed I swear it felt like that shooting round ligament pain thag we all got to know and love during pregnancy #1! Hopefully this will end in a BFP! 

My SIL gave birth to her second baby yesterday and seeing the pics of my niece and the new baby almost made me cry because I want my DD to have a baby brother/sister too!


----------



## hal423

Miracles, good for you for not having the urge to test early! I WISH I could say that about myself! I love peeing on things and squinting :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Miracles, good for you for not having the urge to test early! I WISH I could say that about myself! I love peeing on things and squinting :)

I like looking for lines on all you ladies tests! I just don't know why but I don't like doing it for myself. I just don't like getting my hopes up I think. I have more cheapies but won't even use those up. I'm almost out of opks but can't decide if I even want to get more yet. 

Can't wait to squint with you all though! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

He's fine right now Hal, he just has Chordee (penis curvature) so if we don't get it fixed it could cause him problems down the road (like when he's potty training or when he's going through puberty). We're getting it corrected while he's still young and won't remember it, it's the most low risk surgery they perform and it has a fast recovery rate. It doesn't stop me from worrying though. Part of the reason that I'm hoping that this baby is a girl is so that I don't have to worry about this problem again with another boy. :wacko:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yeah that was a lie, I totally just ordered more opks! :dohh:

Hope all goes well with surgery when the day arrives!! :hugs:


----------



## apaki

Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9









10DPODIGI (2).jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rtebbe89

apaki said:


> Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Whooo huge congratulations!


----------



## apaki

rtebbe89 said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
> 
> Whooo huge congratulations!Click to expand...

Thanks :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Apaki, congrats again! When is your EDD? March?? Come join us in the March babies groups!!! :yipee:


----------



## apaki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Apaki, congrats again! When is your EDD? March?? Come join us in the March babies groups!!! :yipee:

Thanks again :) yes March 26th according to LMP and 30th according to ovulation! I'll be right over.. didn't strike me that I can move over there now lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

YAY!! Congrats!! Wishing you the best 9 months ahead!!


----------



## hal423

Huge congrats apaki!!! That's amazing news!


----------



## Powell130

Started hubs on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen this cycle! I handed em to him last night and he looked at me like wtf is this lol


----------



## apaki

hal423 said:


> Huge congrats apaki!!! That's amazing news!

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

apaki said:


> Ladies!!! Tested today at 10DPO and got my BFP! I wasn't even expecting anything since I had got a BFN yesterday and this was like my 3rd or 4th pee of the day... but I got a faint line on a cheapie and positive on a digital :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Started hubs on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen this cycle! I handed em to him last night and he looked at me like wtf is this lol

LMAO :haha: is it really supposed to help?? That's cool that he's on board though!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay Apaki, congrats and H&H 9 months! Your EDD is my sister's birthday. :D


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woke up an hour before temp time this morning, had to pee like crazy. Checked the clock, decided nope I'll suffer through it. Oh the struggles of TTC :haha:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Started hubs on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen this cycle! I handed em to him last night and he looked at me like wtf is this lol
> 
> LMAO :haha: is it really supposed to help?? That's cool that he's on board though!!!Click to expand...

Wouldn't give it to him if it didn't :winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Woke up an hour before temp time this morning, had to pee like crazy. Checked the clock, decided nope I'll suffer through it. Oh the struggles of TTC :haha:

Lmao been there done that!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> Started hubs on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen this cycle! I handed em to him last night and he looked at me like wtf is this lol

ok what is that lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Been SO tired, but it's way to early to be a sign of anything therefore it's just really frustrating. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## mommyxofxone

hanging in there. waiting for crosshairs. i THINK my cramps have finally stopped, been having them all day since the day of positive opk. 

pimples breaking out all over. i don't know. just annoying. you know, we suffer enough with the af symptoms, why do some of us get the same symptoms for O too? it totally sucks.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> hanging in there. waiting for crosshairs. i THINK my cramps have finally stopped, been having them all day since the day of positive opk.
> 
> pimples breaking out all over. i don't know. just annoying. you know, we suffer enough with the af symptoms, why do some of us get the same symptoms for O too? it totally sucks.

I know exactly what you mean. It seems like I have like one week a month where I'm totally symptom free and that's like the week following af. I also got acne before my big temp dip this time too. It looks like you will get crosshairs after tomorrow's temp though! :happydance: I still haven't gotten crosshairs :shrug: so I honestly have no idea when I actually O'd, if I did. Thinking I'm 3DPO today, not far ahead of you! When will you start testing??


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Started hubs on Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen this cycle! I handed em to him last night and he looked at me like wtf is this lol
> 
> ok what is that lolClick to expand...

https://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html


----------



## apaki

KalonKiki said:


> Yay Apaki, congrats and H&H 9 months! Your EDD is my sister's birthday. :D

Thanks! And that's so cool!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> hanging in there. waiting for crosshairs. i THINK my cramps have finally stopped, been having them all day since the day of positive opk.
> 
> pimples breaking out all over. i don't know. just annoying. you know, we suffer enough with the af symptoms, why do some of us get the same symptoms for O too? it totally sucks.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. It seems like I have like one week a month where I'm totally symptom free and that's like the week following af. I also got acne before my big temp dip this time too. It looks like you will get crosshairs after tomorrow's temp though! :happydance: I still haven't gotten crosshairs :shrug: so I honestly have no idea when I actually O'd, if I did. Thinking I'm 3DPO today, not far ahead of you! When will you start testing??Click to expand...

i'm not sure! waiting for ff to tell me i O'd so i can count out my lp. Should be either the last day of july or first day of august. not sure. i may not test early this month either i can't decide.
depends how crazy i get at the end.

and so glad its not just me because holy crap i get so tired of symptoms sometimes. I may be 3dpo, but won't know until i get my cross hairs. that's what it's looking like to me! when are you testing?





thanks for the link powell! 




afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm not sure! waiting for ff to tell me i O'd so i can count out my lp. Should be either the last day of july or first day of august. not sure. i may not test early this month either i can't decide.
> depends how crazy i get at the end.
> 
> and so glad its not just me because holy crap i get so tired of symptoms sometimes. I may be 3dpo, but won't know until i get my cross hairs. that's what it's looking like to me! when are you testing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link powell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.

I've given up on the crosshairs. There are two possible times I might have O'd and both are covered by dtd so I'm not stressing anymore lol. I'm going to test on the 26th if af isn't here yet, due 26-27th. I never test and I expect nothing if I make it that long but I just want to double check before I possibly have something to drink at the birthday party. That stinks about the temp thing! I could have slept in this morning but set my alarm so I could take my temp and then couldn't fall back asleep. I already feel like i'm about to start my period today. Wtf? Ugh. This should not be happening already.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Miracles, how do u feel like you're about to start your period? Is it cramping? Because that could be a good sign!!! (That's how I felt 3 DPO!)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Miracles, how do u feel like you're about to start your period? Is it cramping? Because that could be a good sign!!! (That's how I felt 3 DPO!)

Yeah pretty much. It's kind of weird cramping. Sometimes it feels like it's near my ovaries and other times it is more like af cramping. We helped a friend move today and it was definitely worse after the heavy lifting and stuff, kind of died down now. I didn't think it could be a good sign this early on though lol


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Miracles, how do u feel like you're about to start your period? Is it cramping? Because that could be a good sign!!! (That's how I felt 3 DPO!)

Oh I was so crampy at 4 dpo. Maybe that's a good sign for me. It was different from af. Not quite as intense and a bit lower.


----------



## sequeena

I hope I am ok to join this group :) OH and I decided after lots of discussion that it is time to TTC our second child. It was brought on by a possible oops this month (I don't know when I ovulated but period should be here around tuesday). We have a son who will be 4 in August. He is disabled. We thought long and hard if We should do this again and yes, We will. For many reasons. We were too afraid to TTC before now.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lovely to see you here sequeena! :dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Miracles & Krissie, for me it was like AF style cramping. I especially noticed it in the mornings, when u woke up & was still in bed. And I have a 16-17 day LP (very regular) so I knew the witch wouldn't be flying in anytime soon at 3 DPO! FX for you both!


----------



## sequeena

AngelofTroy said:


> Lovely to see you here sequeena! :dust:

Oh hello :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

sequeena said:


> I hope I am ok to join this group :) OH and I decided after lots of discussion that it is time to TTC our second child. It was brought on by a possible oops this month (I don't know when I ovulated but period should be here around tuesday). We have a son who will be 4 in August. He is disabled. We thought long and hard if We should do this again and yes, We will. For many reasons. We were too afraid to TTC before now.

I am so happy to see you over here. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

krissie328 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I hope I am ok to join this group :) OH and I decided after lots of discussion that it is time to TTC our second child. It was brought on by a possible oops this month (I don't know when I ovulated but period should be here around tuesday). We have a son who will be 4 in August. He is disabled. We thought long and hard if We should do this again and yes, We will. For many reasons. We were too afraid to TTC before now.
> 
> I am so happy to see you over here. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello to you too :hugs: I am excited and terrified.


----------



## mommyxofxone

sequeena said:


> I hope I am ok to join this group :) OH and I decided after lots of discussion that it is time to TTC our second child. It was brought on by a possible oops this month (I don't know when I ovulated but period should be here around tuesday). We have a son who will be 4 in August. He is disabled. We thought long and hard if We should do this again and yes, We will. For many reasons. We were too afraid to TTC before now.

hello dear friend :)


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Miracles, how do u feel like you're about to start your period? Is it cramping? Because that could be a good sign!!! (That's how I felt 3 DPO!)
> 
> Yeah pretty much. It's kind of weird cramping. Sometimes it feels like it's near my ovaries and other times it is more like af cramping. We helped a friend move today and it was definitely worse after the heavy lifting and stuff, kind of died down now. I didn't think it could be a good sign this early on though lolClick to expand...

I had that last cycle and was so excited. Not sure what it was about since it was a bfn cycle :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:( so disappointed for you, Powell! Really thought you were going to get a BFP last cycle. :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I'm pretty sure I've felt just like this before too without the result being a pregnancy powell so I'm definitely not getting my hopes up I just don't understand what's going on. I've had af like cramps and ovary pain all day today. I've also been so incredibly tired it's unreal. I pass out at night and dream all night long because I'm so tired. But I wouldn't have even implanted yet so I don't see how it could be symptoms of anything :shrug: it would totally be worth putting up with all of this for a bfp but since I have such strong doubts for now I'm just annoyed :haha:


----------



## sequeena

mommyxofxone said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I hope I am ok to join this group :) OH and I decided after lots of discussion that it is time to TTC our second child. It was brought on by a possible oops this month (I don't know when I ovulated but period should be here around tuesday). We have a son who will be 4 in August. He is disabled. We thought long and hard if We should do this again and yes, We will. For many reasons. We were too afraid to TTC before now.
> 
> hello dear friend :)Click to expand...

Ahhhhh it's you :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :( so disappointed for you, Powell! Really thought you were going to get a BFP last cycle. :hugs:

Omg me too! I was convinced


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> I'm pretty sure I've felt just like this before too without the result being a pregnancy powell so I'm definitely not getting my hopes up I just don't understand what's going on. I've had af like cramps and ovary pain all day today. I've also been so incredibly tired it's unreal. I pass out at night and dream all night long because I'm so tired. But I wouldn't have even implanted yet so I don't see how it could be symptoms of anything :shrug: it would totally be worth putting up with all of this for a bfp but since I have such strong doubts for now I'm just annoyed :haha:

The progesterone that increases after O can mimic early pregnancy symptoms. It's cruel


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Powell130 said:


> The progesterone that increases after O can mimic early pregnancy symptoms. It's cruel

Good to know! :thumbup: my hormones have seemed to be extra strong and wacky ever since I got my cycles back after bfing so could be why the symptoms are so strong sometimes. Right now it's making me irritable and on the verge of killing my husband. Anyone else get like that? :haha:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> The progesterone that increases after O can mimic early pregnancy symptoms. It's cruel
> 
> Good to know! :thumbup: my hormones have seemed to be extra strong and wacky ever since I got my cycles back after bfing so could be why the symptoms are so strong sometimes. Right now it's making me irritable and on the verge of killing my husband. Anyone else get like that? :haha:Click to expand...

Mine still are, but I'm still BFing at 26 months. The last 2 CD2's I've blown up at hubs, bless him lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey powell do you remember what dotted crosshairs on ff mean? i've totally forgotten. i mean my temps are pretty good coming off o so fx'd. 


just hanging out!


----------



## Powell130

They mean there's something conflicting about your stats for it to be 100% about ovulation (fertile cm after O, several temps below cover line, etc)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> They mean there's something conflicting about your stats for it to be 100% about ovulation (fertile cm after O, several temps below cover line, etc)

was my ferning pattern. it doesn't recogonize that you can have full ferning 2 days before you O so, i just changed it to make it (and myself) happy. now i have them. :)


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> They mean there's something conflicting about your stats for it to be 100% about ovulation (fertile cm after O, several temps below cover line, etc)
> 
> was my ferning pattern. it doesn't recogonize that you can have full ferning 2 days before you O so, i just changed it to make it (and myself) happy. now i have them. :)Click to expand...

Yay


----------



## hal423

Yay for official crosshairs mommy!!

9dpo today and stark white BFN - hate seeing absolutely nothing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

too early too early hal!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Yay for official crosshairs mommy!!
> 
> 9dpo today and stark white BFN - hate seeing absolutely nothing!

That's why I don't test! Hate tests that look like that! When is af due for you?


----------



## hal423

AF due Thursday or Friday. Last month with my chemical I got a faint positive at 10dpo and a darker one at 11dpo. With DD I got a positive at 11dpo.

I can't stop myself from testing again in the morning!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal will be looking for your test in the am!!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Can't wait to see your test Hal! I just got home from the docs and she has decided it is safe to TTC with the cyst!! So excited especially since I am waiting to Ov


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Can't wait to see your test Hal! I just got home from the docs and she has decided it is safe to TTC with the cyst!! So excited especially since I am waiting to Ov

That's great news! I'm glad you got thr okay. :thumbup:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

rtebbe89 said:


> Can't wait to see your test Hal! I just got home from the docs and she has decided it is safe to TTC with the cyst!! So excited especially since I am waiting to Ov

Woo-hoo!! :happydance: that's wonderful!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal???? ohhhh halllllll!!! :test: yet?


----------



## hal423

BFN again! Grrrr!!

Not feeling as hopeful anymore - 10dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! So sorry to have been missing in action for a while. The last cycle really hit me hard with having had two losses (one loss and one chemical) in such quick succession. Just gotta keep positive thoughts going! 

So so happy for the BFPs girlies!! H&H 9 months to you all! Sorry to those who got the horrible witch and hang in there to those in limbo!!

I think I might have to count myself out this cycle too!! I seem to be ovulating early! I took a test this evening just to check if there was any build up of a test line yet and the OPK came out blaring positive with the test line darker than the control ! Only problem is DH and I haven't bd'ed since before AF and he away with work until tomorrow evening!! So so annoying!! Really don't want to be counted out this cycle will be so frustrating! I know there is a chance we could catch the eggy if we bd tomorrow night so I guess we will just have to try that!

Welcome to the new girls to the thread sending everyone lots and lots of baby dust!! XXXX


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys! So sorry to have been missing in action for a while. The last cycle really hit me hard with having had two losses (one loss and one chemical) in such quick succession. Just gotta keep positive thoughts going!
> 
> So so happy for the BFPs girlies!! H&H 9 months to you all! Sorry to those who got the horrible witch and hang in there to those in limbo!!
> 
> I think I might have to count myself out this cycle too!! I seem to be ovulating early! I took a test this evening just to check if there was any build up of a test line yet and the OPK came out blaring positive with the test line darker than the control ! Only problem is DH and I haven't bd'ed since before AF and he away with work until tomorrow evening!! So so annoying!! Really don't want to be counted out this cycle will be so frustrating! I know there is a chance we could catch the eggy if we bd tomorrow night so I guess we will just have to try that!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls to the thread sending everyone lots and lots of baby dust!! XXXX

There is absolutely a chance for you if you dtd tomorrow evening!! Positive opks typically mean ovulation around 24 hours later, therefore if you got your first positive today you should be O'ing tomorrow! And the egg can be viable up to 24 hours after. It might not be ideal but you're definitely still in with a chance!! As soon as dh gets back get on it! ;)


----------



## hal423

Rtebbe - that's great that you got the all clear! I really hope this is your cycle!

Twinkletoes - glad to see you back! Awesome that you're Oing early - less of a wait for you! Good luck catching that egg!

The tests I'm using this time are different - I got the accumed ones from Amazon. Anyone else ever used those? I just read the reviews online and most of them say they're not sensitive at all and don't show a line until AFTER your missed period. So NOT what I was hoping for to feed my POAS addiction!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Rtebbe - that's great that you got the all clear! I really hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Twinkletoes - glad to see you back! Awesome that you're Oing early - less of a wait for you! Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> The tests I'm using this time are different - I got the accumed ones from Amazon. Anyone else ever used those? I just read the reviews online and most of them say they're not sensitive at all and don't show a line until AFTER your missed period. So NOT what I was hoping for to feed my POAS addiction!

GOOD!!!! That means you DEFINITELY still have hope then!!! :dance:


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> Rtebbe - that's great that you got the all clear! I really hope this is your cycle!
> 
> Twinkletoes - glad to see you back! Awesome that you're Oing early - less of a wait for you! Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> The tests I'm using this time are different - I got the accumed ones from Amazon. Anyone else ever used those? I just read the reviews online and most of them say they're not sensitive at all and don't show a line until AFTER your missed period. So NOT what I was hoping for to feed my POAS addiction!

I actually used those exact same tests when I got pregnant with this baby (feel free to see my test progression in my journal as an example of what they look like). I got my :bfp: at 9 DPO but every woman is different and you could just be a late implanter, especially if you didn't get a :bfp: until 11 DPO with your DD last time. I'm sure that the women posting those reviews were also late implanters and just assumed that they weren't. You're still in the game, you're not out until the :witch: shows. :hugs:

Twinkletoes, you definitely still have a chance to catch the eggy if you BD tomorrow night. I'm positive that I conceived DS on O day and we BDed at night. :thumbup:


----------



## hal423

Thanks Bella and Keely! I am trying to stay positive and hope I have a little something to squint at tomorrow!

How are you both feeling so far?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Thanks Bella and Keely! I am trying to stay positive and hope I have a little something to squint at tomorrow!
> 
> How are you both feeling so far?

Pretty good, thanks! Nipple/breast pain is tough because I'm still breastfeeding my DD. That's the worst part! Everything else is tolerable at this point. Thanks for asking! 

FX you get your BFP tomorrow!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Thanks Bella and Keely! I am trying to stay positive and hope I have a little something to squint at tomorrow!
> 
> How are you both feeling so far?

Good luck with testing Hal!! Really hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## twinkletoe

BellaRosa8302 said:


> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bella and Keely! I am trying to stay positive and hope I have a little something to squint at tomorrow!
> 
> How are you both feeling so far?
> 
> Pretty good, thanks! Nipple/breast pain is tough because I'm still breastfeeding my DD. That's the worst part! Everything else is tolerable at this point. Thanks for asking!
> 
> FX you get your BFP tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

Sorry about the pain Bella! I didn't experience that with DS but it just sounds horrible! Hope is disappears for yuh soon hun!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks for the encouraging words girlies! Just got a smiley face on my CB OPK. So keeping my fingers and toes crossed that eggy holds on for the swimmers tonight! 
Is ovulating on cd 11 too early? Does anyone think I could be up the left with my cycle because of the chemical? 

How is everyone feeling today? Looking forward to some news! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck twinkletoe!

I've been to the hospital for bloods today as my doctor believes I have PCOS (1 pregnancy in 6 years of unprotected sex). They're also testing my thyroid and to see if I have diabetes.

I'm upset but at least I'm closer to answers now.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sequeena- Sorry about the tests but as you say always better to have answers so that you can move forward and catch that eggy!! I was tested for a thyroid problem a few months ago due to unbelievably heavy periods but was all clear. Hope you get some answers and a plan of action! Xx


----------



## Powell130

sequeena said:


> Good luck twinkletoe!
> 
> I've been to the hospital for bloods today as my doctor believes I have PCOS (1 pregnancy in 6 years of unprotected sex). They're also testing my thyroid and to see if I have diabetes.
> 
> I'm upset but at least I'm closer to answers now.

I highly recommend a little research on ACV and raw honey & cinnamon for treatment for PCOS as well as diabetes!


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell- have chatted since horrible witch! Sorry she came was so excited about your chart! Onwards and upwards just like me! Apart from random ovulation today (I think) we are quite close on our cycles! Fx for you this cycle! Xx


----------



## hal423

Good morning ladies!!

Bella - sorry to hear about the boob pain. I never had that when pregnant with DD dino idea what that's like. Hope it gets better soon!

Twinkletoes - yay for smiley OPK! Good luck catching that egg!

Welcome sequeena! Sorry to hear about the possible PCOS but glad that you're gonna get some answers. I hope they give you the help you need to conceive!

I am 11dpo today and tested again. Didn't see anything in my bathroom light but when I took it in the sunlight I thought I "may" be able to see something starting. Probably wishful thinking but here it is if y'all wanna take a squint. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rtebbe89

hal423 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Bella - sorry to hear about the boob pain. I never had that when pregnant with DD dino idea what that's like. Hope it gets better soon!
> 
> Twinkletoes - yay for smiley OPK! Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> Welcome sequeena! Sorry to hear about the possible PCOS but glad that you're gonna get some answers. I hope they give you the help you need to conceive!
> 
> I am 11dpo today and tested again. Didn't see anything in my bathroom light but when I took it in the sunlight I thought I "may" be able to see something starting. Probably wishful thinking but here it is if y'all wanna take a squint. :winkwink:

I'm not sure if I see anything 100% or its line eye but I think I see something. I'm going to tweak it lol. So excited to see a bfb for you


----------



## hal423

Maybe this pic is a little better?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## rtebbe89

There is definitely something catching my eye! Can't wait to see how it progresses


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Maybe this pic is a little better?

Hal - I see a bit of something in the second one! I think?! But I know they are always better in person so I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you! Excited to see tomorrow's test! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you everyone :)

Hal I can't see the test properly on my phone but fx for you!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I definitely feel like I see the beginning of something Hal! Hope it gets darker for you!!


----------



## hal423

Thank you guys! I am going to take another test tonight and see what happens!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Thank you guys! I am going to take another test tonight and see what happens!

Can't wait to see!! Good luck! Fingers crossed tight for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys! So sorry to have been missing in action for a while. The last cycle really hit me hard with having had two losses (one loss and one chemical) in such quick succession. Just gotta keep positive thoughts going!
> 
> So so happy for the BFPs girlies!! H&H 9 months to you all! Sorry to those who got the horrible witch and hang in there to those in limbo!!
> 
> I think I might have to count myself out this cycle too!! I seem to be ovulating early! I took a test this evening just to check if there was any build up of a test line yet and the OPK came out blaring positive with the test line darker than the control ! Only problem is DH and I haven't bd'ed since before AF and he away with work until tomorrow evening!! So so annoying!! Really don't want to be counted out this cycle will be so frustrating! I know there is a chance we could catch the eggy if we bd tomorrow night so I guess we will just have to try that!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls to the thread sending everyone lots and lots of baby dust!! XXXX


when you get that positive opk it means you'll ovulate 12-72 hours or something like after the test! so you have PLENTY of time! i would bd tonight, tomorrow, and the following just to be sure! fx'd!



hal423 said:


> Maybe this pic is a little better?

hal i didn't see it on the first but do on the second!!!!!




afm- nothing to report! was at moms yesterday and all evening to today. just had a nice day to be with family. :wine:

and basically a built in babysitter (my dad) :haha:

6dpo tomorrow will be temping again in the am!


----------



## krissie328

I hope you get the answers you need squeena.

Hal- I think I see something too! But it'd hard to tell on my phone.

Afm, I've been lurking but haven't had much to say. I am 8 dpo and so hoping to see a second line soon. My wondfo had a promising looking line but my frer was negative this morning.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I hope your line gets darker Krissie! 

Afm, I got my hormonal headache today, looked back and had the same headache on the same CD last time so following that AF will be here Saturday. I have a feeling she'll be an extra evil :witch: this time based on how gosh darn crabby I've been all week. Ugh. Hopefully she will go quickly at least.


----------



## hal423

Oh no miracles! Headaches can be a pregnancy sign too - stay positive!

Krissie good luck with your next test!

I took another IC when I got home and not too hopeful. I can barely see something IRL but it should be darker at 11dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Powell130

You can't expect a certain darkness unless you're positive when you implanted. I didn't implant with our son until 12DPO!


----------



## sequeena

Got my period this morning.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: squeena

hal dont give up yet!


huuuuuge temp dip today. trying not to be down


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well this is pretty much torture. I just woke up from the most real dream about having a new little baby girl. She had the name I have picked out and looked just like her sister :( ugh. Just makes me ache for it to be real. In addition I also woke up with some pretty serious cramps. So not fair. Dreams should only be allowed as an early symptom or something! 

Sorry about AF :hugs: I just know I'll be right there with you in a day or two. 

Hal, I still think I see a hint of something. There is definitely no right or wrong for how dark it should be right now. Are you feeling like AF?


----------



## mommyxofxone

miracles dreams were a sign for me!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So exciting in here!

Twinkle, I normally O around CD 12, so I'd think CD 11 is fine too :)

Hal - I see something when I blow it up really big!!! I hope it's your BFP!!! 

Krissy - do you have a pic?? Hope that's your BFP too!!! 

:hugs: to all the :witch: got! 

:dust: to everyone else!


----------



## AngelofTroy

CD9 here and some ewcm when I wiped today! The last 2 months I haven't had it until CD16/17 in a 25/26 day cycle so hopefully my cycle is FINALLY making sense after 3 months off bcp and I'll have a decent luteal phase!! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

This morning's frer. 9 dpo. I don't think there's anything there. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150723_081256.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hal423

Good morning everyone! I think I'm out - 12 DPO today and whatever I "might" have seen on yesterday's tests is not there today. AF due tomorrow so just gonna wait til she gets here. On to August I guess!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles - sorry about dream and bad feeling about the witch I know that feeling so well! But I also had the feeling that the witch was coming every single day when I got my BFP with DS so you aren't out!! Fx!

Hal- FX for you! As Powell says lines completely depend on implantation so hopefully that second line will just get darker!! 

Mommyxo- sorry about temp dip......fx it will go right back up for you.....sending you lots of positive thoughts and baby dust!


Bella - thanks for support how you feeling? 

Angel- woohoo to the EWCM!!! Get down to it girlie!! 

Krissie- exciting that you are testing! 9 DPO so so early don't stress and hang in there! Fx for you hun! 

As for me- I am sooooo confused .....got my third smiley face in a row today (as in three days in a row) managed to bd yesterday but won't be able to tonight ......when will I have O'ed?! So confusing! Think I am going to have to force myself to temp next cycle as this is frustrating! Hate that DH and I can't just be every other day for a week to cover our bases! Sorry rant over!

How are all my lovely ladies this evening/afternoon?! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal- sorry about BFN......fx the big bad witch doesn't show her ugly face! Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Twinkle - thanks for asking! I am well. Breastfeeding my DD is becoming more painful every day. Food aversions are starting (hungry, but everything sounds downright GROSS). 

Twinkle, I think that's why they say once you get your smilie to stop testing :haha: are you doing SMEP? If not, my ob always said every other day during your fertile period is sufficient :) GL to you! Catch that eggy!


----------



## hal423

Oh Bella - so sorry that the pain is still there. That really stinks. I never had food aversions with DD so not sure what that is like. I just wanted to eat everything all the time, haha. Maybe a lactation consultant could give you some help with the breastfeeding pain though?

Twinkle I had a positive for 2 days but the one that was darker than the control line ended up being the day before O. Just keep BDing every other day until the smiley goes away and you should be good!

I'm really feeling bummed today. I really thought this cycle would be it after my chemical. I had more EWCM and a darker OPK than ever before plus we really did good at SMEP.

I'm considering soy for next cycle - anyone had any success with that?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

hal423 said:


> Oh Bella - so sorry that the pain is still there. That really stinks. I never had food aversions with DD so not sure what that is like. I just wanted to eat everything all the time, haha. Maybe a lactation consultant could give you some help with the breastfeeding pain though?
> 
> Twinkle I had a positive for 2 days but the one that was darker than the control line ended up being the day before O. Just keep BDing every other day until the smiley goes away and you should be good!
> 
> I'm really feeling bummed today. I really thought this cycle would be it after my chemical. I had more EWCM and a darker OPK than ever before plus we really did good at SMEP.
> 
> I'm considering soy for next cycle - anyone had any success with that?

Hal, you're not out yet! :hugs: Even if AF shows tomorrow, August is a great month to make a baby! (We made DD in August :haha: ) you'll catch that eggy soon! :flower:

I'm going to a breastfeeding support group that I attend sometimes next week (and a lactation consultant attends) but I really don't have any hope... I think it's totally related to hormones unfortunately.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Oh Bella - so sorry that the pain is still there. That really stinks. I never had food aversions with DD so not sure what that is like. I just wanted to eat everything all the time, haha. Maybe a lactation consultant could give you some help with the breastfeeding pain though?
> 
> Twinkle I had a positive for 2 days but the one that was darker than the control line ended up being the day before O. Just keep BDing every other day until the smiley goes away and you should be good!
> 
> I'm really feeling bummed today. I really thought this cycle would be it after my chemical. I had more EWCM and a darker OPK than ever before plus we really did good at SMEP.
> 
> I'm considering soy for next cycle - anyone had any success with that?

I used it the first cycle after MC in 2012 and have a 2 year old. Worked first cycle.

I am on cycle 2 now and took my last dose today. Will O around Hubs' birthday so hoping for a sticky birthday bean!


----------



## hal423

Powell that's great! My friend just told me the same thing. She used it with her 2nd and 3rd kids and worked.

How much and when did you use it? And what kind?


----------



## twinkletoe

I'd be interested to hear about soy too haven't really heard much about it? Can you get it in a capsule? What is it supposed to be good for? 

Thanks for all the help guys with the opks.....might have been easier to tell if I had used the OPK strips to see a darker line.....unfortunately this cycle with DH's work we can only bd cd 11 (second day of positive OPK) and tomorrow night.....oh well I am already planning for next cycle with opks and maybe even soy if I find out a bit more about it! And maybe even temping! Going to be busy! Are there any particular brands of thermometer that are best?

Powell- absolutely!! Fx for a sticky birthday bean!!! 

Bella - so sorry about the sore breastfeeding! Must be just so awful! Really hope it subsides soon!! 

Hal- so sorry you are feeling bummed! Hopefully the witch won't come at all and you will surprise yourself.....if not I will be right there with you next cycle......shall we look into this soy business?! Like to try new things!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Miracles - sorry about dream and bad feeling about the witch I know that feeling so well! But I also had the feeling that the witch was coming every single day when I got my BFP with DS so you aren't out!! Fx!
> 
> Hal- FX for you! As Powell says lines completely depend on implantation so hopefully that second line will just get darker!!
> 
> Mommyxo- sorry about temp dip......fx it will go right back up for you.....sending you lots of positive thoughts and baby dust!
> 
> 
> Bella - thanks for support how you feeling?
> 
> Angel- woohoo to the EWCM!!! Get down to it girlie!!
> 
> Krissie- exciting that you are testing! 9 DPO so so early don't stress and hang in there! Fx for you hun!
> 
> As for me- I am sooooo confused .....got my third smiley face in a row today (as in three days in a row) managed to bd yesterday but won't be able to tonight ......when will I have O'ed?! So confusing! Think I am going to have to force myself to temp next cycle as this is frustrating! Hate that DH and I can't just be every other day for a week to cover our bases! Sorry rant over!
> 
> How are all my lovely ladies this evening/afternoon?! Xx

hun i read you can get positive opks for up to three days. i always stop testing right after the first so i don't confuse myself! but i would just dtd the next few days whenever you have a chance just to be on the safe side! 






- i remember reading about soy a while ago when trying for dd. i wanted to try it, but also read it could seriously mess up your cycles too. so i chickened out and didn't do it.


----------



## Powell130

If you regularly ovulate, it can mess that up. It's taken like clomid for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle. There's dose info on the first page
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...1-cd1-after-mc-first-soy-cycle-anyone-me.html


----------



## hal423

Well ladies, I am officially out. AF has arrived.

I do seem to ovulate regularly so maybe I don't wanna try soy if it can mess things up. 

Maybe I'll start taking prenatals for this next cycle. Anyone else plan to try anything new?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hal :hugs: so sorry :witch: got you hun :( such crap.

and nope nothing new here. i just don't have the patience to do it! sticking with the ferning, opks, and the temping. just hoping it works.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Well ladies, I am officially out. AF has arrived.
> 
> I do seem to ovulate regularly so maybe I don't wanna try soy if it can mess things up.
> 
> Maybe I'll start taking prenatals for this next cycle. Anyone else plan to try anything new?

Look into Geritol instead of prenatal. Old wives tale is there's a baby in every bottle! I took the tonic the cycle I got preg with our son. 

I took the pills last cycle.
Thinking about getting the tonic again!


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Well ladies, I am officially out. AF has arrived.
> 
> I do seem to ovulate regularly so maybe I don't wanna try soy if it can mess things up.
> 
> Maybe I'll start taking prenatals for this next cycle. Anyone else plan to try anything new?

So sorry hun. :hugs:

Not much going on here. Going to test tomorrow and then wait until Monday since I will be gone camping for the weekend so I'm hoping it will keep my mind off ttc. Af is due Sunday or Monday.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw Hal, I'm so bummed for you! I was hoping this would be it for you! Next month will be your month for sure! Hopefully the witch doesn't hang around long and you can get down to business soon! ;)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck with your test tomorrow Krissie!! Bring us some good news!


----------



## rtebbe89

hal423 said:


> Well ladies, I am officially out. AF has arrived.
> 
> I do seem to ovulate regularly so maybe I don't wanna try soy if it can mess things up.
> 
> Maybe I'll start taking prenatals for this next cycle. Anyone else plan to try anything new?

Sorry Hal. I haven't stopped taking prenatals since I had my son but the cycle I had him I did the pineapple thing lol

With having a donor it's hard to dtd every other day so we dtd tonight, planning on in 5 days and then 4 days after that. Should that be enough?


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> So sorry hun. :hugs:
> 
> Not much going on here. Going to test tomorrow and then wait until Monday since I will be gone camping for the weekend so I'm hoping it will keep my mind off ttc. Af is due Sunday or Monday.

oh excited for your test!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Temp took a dive this morning. I'm out. AF will be here most likely either tomorrow or Sunday. I wish there was something I could try different next cycle but I'm not sure what :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

Here is my test for 10 dpo. I can see a second line in person. However, I don't trust it not to be the indent line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150724_064557.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AngelofTroy

I feel like I'm giving myself a UTI by holding my wee for 4 hours for OPKs!:haha: My post baby bladder does not appreciate this. Plus all the advice for plentiful CM is drink lots of water.... :wacko:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Any updates Krissie?


----------



## Kiwiberry

krissie328 said:


> Here is my test for 10 dpo. I can see a second line in person. However, I don't trust it not to be the indent line.

Good luck!! I really hope it is a second line for you!!
:dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Krissie any updates? i hope your ticker just rolled over by itself :(


how is everyone this am?

afm- i'm very gassy since last night. odd. i'm not usually like this. assuming another nice new fun thing for af. if i don't spot today i may test tomorrow i'll be 12 dpo. temp dipped slightly so not a lot of hope. pretty much just waiting on af. cp is high today. yesterday it was low.


----------



## Powell130

Gassy and high CP are good signs!


----------



## krissie328

It did roll over by itself. But the :witch: got me before I could test this morning.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay my first ever positive opk!! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20150728_164631_zpsnibyfghk.jpg
Should I Have sex tonight even though we did it this morning??


----------



## rtebbe89

Krissie- so sorry the witch got you 
mommyxofxone- I hope the witch stays away for you
Angeloftroy- yay for your first positive OPK!! Go catch that eggy


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> It did roll over by itself. But the :witch: got me before I could test this morning.

so sorry again krissie :cry::hugs:



AngelofTroy said:


> Yay my first ever positive opk!!
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/20150728_164631_zpsnibyfghk.jpg
> Should I Have sex tonight even though we did it this morning??

hurrah!!!! i would do it tomorrow and the next day to follow up. if he can manage that plus tonight go for it :happydance: get goin!



rtebbe89 said:


> Krissie- so sorry the witch got you
> mommyxofxone- I hope the witch stays away for you
> Angeloftroy- yay for your first positive OPK!! Go catch that eggy

thanks hun me tooooo


----------



## krissie328

So it seems a lot of you ladies temp. I did not expect af this morning so I didn't temp. Is it going to matter of I start on CD 2?


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> So it seems a lot of you ladies temp. I did not expect af this morning so I didn't temp. Is it going to matter of I start on CD 2?

No that's just fine! If you haven't signed up for FF yet, sign up off my chart!


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> So it seems a lot of you ladies temp. I did not expect af this morning so I didn't temp. Is it going to matter of I start on CD 2?
> 
> No that's just fine! If you haven't signed up for FF yet, sign up off my chart!Click to expand...

Thanks. I've had an acct there for years that I've tracked cycle length and opks. I tried temping when ttc #1 but I sleep so terribly. From what I've read and listened to though it seems that I can still get some reliable data. I usually sleep between 3-6 decent so I am going to aim to test at 6.


----------



## twinkletoe

Krissie sorry again about AF just sucks but great that you making new plans for this cycle.....

I am with you i think I will def temp next cycle as I had no idea at all what my body was doing this cycle!
Not sure if I told you guys but I got positive OPK cd11,12,13,15,16?!?!?! I'm worried my body was trying to O and didn't manage it so def think I need to try temping to find out! To make it worse we only managed to BD CD10 and 13! 
Brown spotting a bit yesterday and today and mild AF type cramps too so very much feeling out! 
I also haven't noticed very much EWCM any ideas for helping that ladies? 
Nice for this thread to have picked up again we seemed to loose eachother for a bit! 
Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## krissie328

Twinkle- I have considered using mucinex (specifically the guaifenesin only one) to help with cm. But I'm on the fence as my last few cycles have had good cm and.I have some conceive plus for backup. When ttc ds I used evening primaries oil which I found helpful and of course we did use preseed the cycle we were successful.


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Krissie sorry again about AF just sucks but great that you making new plans for this cycle.....
> 
> I am with you i think I will def temp next cycle as I had no idea at all what my body was doing this cycle!
> Not sure if I told you guys but I got positive OPK cd11,12,13,15,16?!?!?! I'm worried my body was trying to O and didn't manage it so def think I need to try temping to find out! To make it worse we only managed to BD CD10 and 13!
> Brown spotting a bit yesterday and today and mild AF type cramps too so very much feeling out!
> I also haven't noticed very much EWCM any ideas for helping that ladies?
> Nice for this thread to have picked up again we seemed to loose eachother for a bit!
> Hope everyone is well! xx

i would be totally lost without temping. seriously. i needs it. lol i'm addicted to it!


----------



## Kiwiberry

So sorry about AF coming Krissie :(.
Come on next cycle!! :dust:

Hope you ladies get your sweet rainbows soon :hugs:. Good luck to those posting their :) recently and are trying right now too!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Krissie sorry again about AF just sucks but great that you making new plans for this cycle.....
> 
> I am with you i think I will def temp next cycle as I had no idea at all what my body was doing this cycle!
> Not sure if I told you guys but I got positive OPK cd11,12,13,15,16?!?!?! I'm worried my body was trying to O and didn't manage it so def think I need to try temping to find out! To make it worse we only managed to BD CD10 and 13!
> Brown spotting a bit yesterday and today and mild AF type cramps too so very much feeling out!
> I also haven't noticed very much EWCM any ideas for helping that ladies?
> Nice for this thread to have picked up again we seemed to loose eachother for a bit!
> Hope everyone is well! xx

Brown spotting and cramps could totally be imp!antation!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well I got my smiley face yesterday afternoon, we had sex yesterday morning and the early hours of this morning. Now our work schedules mean we can't :sex: again until tomorrow evening, meaning at least 40 hours without sex.. Is this detrimental? I'm seriously considering phoning in sick to work!


----------



## sequeena

I think you've had sex at the best time :)

My possible fertility issues aside I have a good chance of getting pregnant this month. I'm going to have sex every other day from cd10 which is saturday. My OH is off worj all of next week because it's his and Thomas' birthday so we should conceive!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck you two :).


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## Powell130

You're only 12DPO!


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell- thanks for the words of support, this cycle seems just like last cycle but you never know I guess anything is possible!!

Krissie- thanks might stick with trying b6 and temping next cycle to check that I'm ovulating and then if I am the next one I might try evening primrose or something for CM?! So many options to try so hard to know! 

Angel- woohoo with the BD'ing!! Sounds like you had really good timing! I would worry! Fx for you hun!! 

Sequeena- that is just great that you can get down to business this week without having to worry about horrible work. FX that you catch that eggy! With all the planned BD'ing I really hope it happens for you!! Xxx

Mommyxo- sorry about the BFN but yes as Powell said 12 DPO BFN may just mean you implanted a little later!! FX for you that eggy is just burrowing in nice and deep!! 

As for me I'm just impatiently waiting for AF .......just want to get started properly next cycle with well timed BD'ing and temping!! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well today xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

powell i guess i'm going from last time- with dd i got it at 12. but the ics i were using were 10miu and these wondfos are 25! i had no clue! i'm researching and some ladies don't get a positive for a really long time!!!! might go get a dollar store test which seems to be more sensitive jeez!


----------



## Powell130

Yes the dollar store tests always seemed sensitive to me. It's possible you could have implanted in the last few days so you wouldn't show positive for another few. I implanted 12DPO with my son and didn't get a positive until CD39! You're still in there til :witch: shows


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is it normal to only get the smiley face for 1 day? Today's opk was negative so does that mean I definitely ovulated yesterday? I really hope so as DTD 6 days in a row leading up to it and early hours this morning!!! Even managed when camping with my family!! I had horrid cramps last night which are new for me, I assume that was ovulation? Which makes me think this may be the first time I've actually O since coming off BCP as I've not felt that the other cycles and I'm not ill or anything. I'm struggling to remember whether I had O pain before I had Micah, I wasn't TTC so I probably never made the connection if I did.


----------



## rtebbe89

I know it's super earlyat 7dpo and a bfn but what can I say I'm a poas addict! For some reason I can't figure out how to load a pic


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> Is it normal to only get the smiley face for 1 day? Today's opk was negative so does that mean I definitely ovulated yesterday? I really hope so as DTD 6 days in a row leading up to it and early hours this morning!!! Even managed when camping with my family!! I had horrid cramps last night which are new for me, I assume that was ovulation? Which makes me think this may be the first time I've actually O since coming off BCP as I've not felt that the other cycles and I'm not ill or anything. I'm struggling to remember whether I had O pain before I had Micah, I wasn't TTC so I probably never made the connection if I did.

It depends on your body, but I think many people begin surging sometime in the AM and will register a positive around 2pm. If this is your first time using OPKs, I'd recommend testing multiple times a day to make sure you don't miss your surge! Some people only surge for a couple of hours.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks Powell, I had my positive yesterday at 4pm and it was gone when I tested at midday today so looks I think hopeful that my surge was yesterday? I expected it to stay positive today but I'm glad if I O'd yesterday as I'm working overnight tonight.


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> Thanks Powell, I had my positive yesterday at 4pm and it was gone when I tested at midday today so looks I think hopeful that my surge was yesterday? I expected it to stay positive today but I'm glad if I O'd yesterday as I'm working overnight tonight.

Sounds that way! You can expect to O anywhere from 12-36 hours after the positive test then the egg will survive around 12-24 hours


----------



## mommyxofxone

got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.

my af is due tomorrow, so WHY did i get such a temp jump today?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.
> 
> my af is due tomorrow, so WHY did i get such a temp jump today?

You're chart totally looks like you should be getting a bfp!! F'xd the spotting goes away, temps stay up and you get a beautiful positive!!


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.
> 
> my af is due tomorrow, so WHY did i get such a temp jump today?
> 
> You're chart totally looks like you should be getting a bfp!! F'xd the spotting goes away, temps stay up and you get a beautiful positive!!Click to expand...

I agree! Yesterday could have been an implant dip and that would explain the spotting too


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.
> 
> my af is due tomorrow, so WHY did i get such a temp jump today?
> 
> You're chart totally looks like you should be getting a bfp!! F'xd the spotting goes away, temps stay up and you get a beautiful positive!!Click to expand...

thanks love i just don't think so! i got a spot of pink last night, but nothing yet this morning. all clear. 



Powell130 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.
> 
> my af is due tomorrow, so WHY did i get such a temp jump today?
> 
> You're chart totally looks like you should be getting a bfp!! F'xd the spotting goes away, temps stay up and you get a beautiful positive!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! Yesterday could have been an implant dip and that would explain the spotting tooClick to expand...

that would be lovely but i doubt it! just waiting on the witchy poo


----------



## AngelofTroy

My husband is being really crap about this whole thing. He's been just as keen as me to have another baby but the last two times I've tried to initiate sex he's been completely disinterested, he's rejecting me and then when I talk him into it he does the bare minimum :( this morning he said I had 'forced him' by guilt tripping him and he feels I've ruined the whole thing by using OPKs. :( 
I've never felt so unattractive. Does anyone else have this problem? I am so upset.


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> My husband is being really crap about this whole thing. He's been just as keen as me to have another baby but the last two times I've tried to initiate sex he's been completely disinterested, he's rejecting me and then when I talk him into it he does the bare minimum :( this morning he said I had 'forced him' by guilt tripping him and he feels I've ruined the whole thing by using OPKs. :(
> I've never felt so unattractive. Does anyone else have this problem? I am so upset.

oh hun i'm so sorry.

last summer dh talked me into trying again. i got all into it. in the middle of my positive OPK days? he found ways to not dtd. i was so upset. turned out when i finally went wild on him that he had changed his mind, got cold feet. so we stopped. now here we are again. and i'm doing opks but he asks what the tests say. it's totally different than last year, he seems better about the whole ordeal. can you find out if he's getting cold feet? and if you're anything like me and HAVE to know things like opks, i'd tell him in all seriousness, but you HAVE to know personally! he should be on board. sometimes with ttc, it's all or nothing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

AngelofTroy said:


> My husband is being really crap about this whole thing. He's been just as keen as me to have another baby but the last two times I've tried to initiate sex he's been completely disinterested, he's rejecting me and then when I talk him into it he does the bare minimum :( this morning he said I had 'forced him' by guilt tripping him and he feels I've ruined the whole thing by using OPKs. :(
> I've never felt so unattractive. Does anyone else have this problem? I am so upset.

I am so sorry sweetie :hugs:. 

I have never had that issue, but my husband did tell me he doesn't want me using OPk's while we TTC our second baby. Now that we are not TTC anymore, it has not been an issue. I think that if we were still TTC and I was using them, that it would make him uncomfortable and less likely to be "in the mood".


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks, I have agreed with him not to use OPKs next cycle (if we don't get our bfp this month) and to relax more. It's so hard to relax though! He assured me that it's definitely not cold feet, just a feeling of messing with the natural order of things. :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

I think a lot of guys feel that way.


----------



## Powell130

:happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG952015080195084223995.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> :happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow

Yay!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Powell130 said:


> :happydance: just in time for hubs birthday tomorrow

Yay! :happydance: 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I have never talked with DH about using opks I just do and try to initiate when I need to if it doesn't happen on its own, that way it doesn't seem like such a chore or make him feel like he's being used. I just pretty much do my own thing, don't talk about it and he gets to enjoy dtd frequently and without protection so he's a happy man! :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

As far as he's aware we are just ntnp :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lol that's what I was going to do when we start TTC :haha:.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i totally tell dh 'hey i'm taking my test now' and he asks what it says so he knows if he's 'on duty' or not lol


----------



## Powell130

I text mine pics of my smiley faces and feed him meds haha


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on in a while - we went away for a week to go visit family and friends. 

I forgot to take my thermometer with me and now I'm on CD 11! Im due to ovulate in 3-4 days so hopefully it's not too late to start temping again this cycle.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on everything here but hope y'all are doing well. I did see your positive OPK Powell - exciting! 

I will tell you that time went by FAST while we were away and not thinking about temping and logging in things.


----------



## Powell130

Peak day is usually O day...I think that's today! And hubs' birthday! Let's make a baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150802_114912027.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rtebbe89

Gl Powell!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Welcome back hal! Hope the stress free week away got your body in tip top baby making shape!! 

Powell you just HAVE to fall pregnant this cycle! How wonderful to know you conceived on DHs birthday!! 

Fingers crossed extra tight for you both! And lots of :dust:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Welcome back hal! Hope the stress free week away got your body in tip top baby making shape!!
> 
> Powell you just HAVE to fall pregnant this cycle! How wonderful to know you conceived on DHs birthday!!
> 
> Fingers crossed extra tight for you both! And lots of :dust:

I know right?! And it's the same cycle as our son was conceived, just 2 weeks off!


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell130 said:


> I text mine pics of my smiley faces and feed him meds haha

I did that this cycle!! Sent the pic and my silly clueless DH got all excited thinking I was pregnant when he saw a smiley face even though he knew I had had AF!! Boys.....sometimes I wonder?!?!

Sorry been away for a few days girls..... DS and I went to the beach for a few days with my parents as DH was on a stag do in Bratislava !! He is back in one piece just about!! But has been in bed since 8pm and hasn't eaten a thing all day!! 

How is everyone doing? I'm still spotting which is not a good thing no matter what. Have an appointment with the doc next Thursday for an exam .....won't be pleasant but will put my mind at ease to make sure all is ok hopefully........xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> Thanks, I have agreed with him not to use OPKs next cycle (if we don't get our bfp this month) and to relax more. It's so hard to relax though! He assured me that it's definitely not cold feet, just a feeling of messing with the natural order of things. :/

Hey petal so sorry you feeling down...... i do sometimes have problems with DH being too tired to bd On some work nights.or else he is working away with work and it's hard.....he doesn't really get it that it usually takes more than one shot in roughly the right week to make a baba!! I wouldn't relax when not taking OPKs as my cycle is so erratic but totally understand how boys can find it too much like pressure or work with opks in their face and deadlines......sometimes their minds and ....other parts of their body lol.......work differently than ours......really hope you both find a balance hun!! Xxx:hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! Well as expected AF here.....after days and days of spotting....back to my 23 day cycle after 30 days last month which is at least back to normal.....starting temping tomorrow morning and heading out to buy Vit B6.......fingers crossed this cycle .....going to start OPK testing cd 5 as I got my positive randomly on cd 10 last month and it caught me unaware! I expected this AF so much I'm ok.....just do determined about next month! Still technically an Aug testing so that's at least good!
! How everyone? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cranky twinkletoes lol! 

i'm cranky!

i want my damn bfp.


----------



## hal423

Good luck making a birthday baby Powell!

Twinkle so sorry that AF got you! She's so nasty - ugh. Hopefully August will be a lucky month!

Mommy and miracles - how are you both? Are either of you doing anything different this cycle?

I just got some prenatals at the store and am gonna take those and vitamin C. If nothing else they're good for the body!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Powell :) 

So sorry Twinkle :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- hehe! I know how you feel I am so so cranky!!! And so so sore my tummy is just killing me this AF is so so painful and heavy just bursting for it to be over!!

I am heading out today got Vit B6 and ordering my preseed online. I didn't temp this morning as I was up all night with the pain of AF and going to the bathroom so I didn't think it would work! Will try tomorrow morning. 

Girls I have discovered something else which I am pretty upset about....my mum and dad are 40 years married next summer and mum has announced that she is renting a villa in Portugal for three weeks in July......she wants DH and DS and I to come stay with them for as long as we can of those 3 weeks so the catch is I either have to be able to bring a newborn with me or I have to be pregnant but still able to fly! To be safe DH and I have worked out that of we don't conceive this month we will have to wait until February to start trying again!!! Yes February!!! Aghhhhh!!! No pressure for this cycle then?!?!?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- hehe! I know how you feel I am so so cranky!!! And so so sore my tummy is just killing me this AF is so so painful and heavy just bursting for it to be over!!
> 
> I am heading out today got Vit B6 and ordering my preseed online. I didn't temp this morning as I was up all night with the pain of AF and going to the bathroom so I didn't think it would work! Will try tomorrow morning.
> 
> Girls I have discovered something else which I am pretty upset about....my mum and dad are 40 years married next summer and mum has announced that she is renting a villa in Portugal for three weeks in July......she wants DH and DS and I to come stay with them for as long as we can of those 3 weeks so the catch is I either have to be able to bring a newborn with me or I have to be pregnant but still able to fly! To be safe DH and I have worked out that of we don't conceive this month we will have to wait until February to start trying again!!! Yes February!!! Aghhhhh!!! No pressure for this cycle then?!?!?!


That's not ok oh my gosh! february?! 



hal423 said:


> Good luck making a birthday baby Powell!
> 
> Twinkle so sorry that AF got you! She's so nasty - ugh. Hopefully August will be a lucky month!
> 
> Mommy and miracles - how are you both? Are either of you doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> I just got some prenatals at the store and am gonna take those and vitamin C. If nothing else they're good for the body!

I am going to TRY pineapple after the O week or whenever- does anyone remember how that works lol i THINK i did tht with dd but honestly can't remember! 



afm- :coffee: cd 5. Can't start opks til next thursday.


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- hehe! I know how you feel I am so so cranky!!! And so so sore my tummy is just killing me this AF is so so painful and heavy just bursting for it to be over!!
> 
> I am heading out today got Vit B6 and ordering my preseed online. I didn't temp this morning as I was up all night with the pain of AF and going to the bathroom so I didn't think it would work! Will try tomorrow morning.
> 
> Girls I have discovered something else which I am pretty upset about....my mum and dad are 40 years married next summer and mum has announced that she is renting a villa in Portugal for three weeks in July......she wants DH and DS and I to come stay with them for as long as we can of those 3 weeks so the catch is I either have to be able to bring a newborn with me or I have to be pregnant but still able to fly! To be safe DH and I have worked out that of we don't conceive this month we will have to wait until February to start trying again!!! Yes February!!! Aghhhhh!!! No pressure for this cycle then?!?!?!

I've read better things about using a B Complex. Also, if you take one B vit and not the others, it's possible to become defficient in the others


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Twinkle - I soooooo hope this is your month then!! February is just so far away! I would love a fall baby (due date in October would be perfect!) But that means not conceiving until around that time and it seems like such a long wait! But my body doesn't seem to be in any rush just like last time so it just might happen! 

Afm I think I'm going to have the same trouble trying to track by cm as I did last time! Arg. It's so hard for me for some reason. I get so frustrated not being able to confidently pinpoint O but then I just have to tell myself as long as we bd through the possible window it covers me so I'm trying to not stress it. Went to an awesome consignment sale and got dd lots more clothes! Just wish I knew whether or not I will get to pass all of her stuff along to another little person or not. Would justify me buying her way too many clothes if I knew they were going to get used more than once :haha:


----------



## Powell130

MiraclesHappn said:


> Twinkle - I soooooo hope this is your month then!! February is just so far away! I would love a fall baby (due date in October would be perfect!) But that means not conceiving until around that time and it seems like such a long wait! But my body doesn't seem to be in any rush just like last time so it just might happen!
> 
> Afm I think I'm going to have the same trouble trying to track by cm as I did last time! Arg. It's so hard for me for some reason. I get so frustrated not being able to confidently pinpoint O but then I just have to tell myself as long as we bd through the possible window it covers me so I'm trying to not stress it. Went to an awesome consignment sale and got dd lots more clothes! Just wish I knew whether or not I will get to pass all of her stuff along to another little person or not. Would justify me buying her way too many clothes if I knew they were going to get used more than once :haha:

I have better luck with CP than CM. Have you tried that?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Kind of but I never really know how to judge it either because I've never really paid attention to that either so I don't have anything to compare it to but I'm trying that this cycle too. Wish I would get an actual positive on an opk but I never have yet. Mine just always get pretty dark but never quite as dark as the control.


----------



## Powell130

It takes a cycle or so to see all the changes your cervix goes thru but I find my cervix HSO before my OPKs are even half positive so I know 1. I'm fertile and 2. I'll be getting positive OPK in a day or so

I hope it helps you too!


----------



## rtebbe89

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- hehe! I know how you feel I am so so cranky!!! And so so sore my tummy is just killing me this AF is so so painful and heavy just bursting for it to be over!!
> 
> I am heading out today got Vit B6 and ordering my preseed online. I didn't temp this morning as I was up all night with the pain of AF and going to the bathroom so I didn't think it would work! Will try tomorrow morning.
> 
> Girls I have discovered something else which I am pretty upset about....my mum and dad are 40 years married next summer and mum has announced that she is renting a villa in Portugal for three weeks in July......she wants DH and DS and I to come stay with them for as long as we can of those 3 weeks so the catch is I either have to be able to bring a newborn with me or I have to be pregnant but still able to fly! To be safe DH and I have worked out that of we don't conceive this month we will have to wait until February to start trying again!!! Yes February!!! Aghhhhh!!! No pressure for this cycle then?!?!?!
> 
> 
> That's not ok oh my gosh! february?!
> 
> 
> 
> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck making a birthday baby Powell!
> 
> Twinkle so sorry that AF got you! She's so nasty - ugh. Hopefully August will be a lucky month!
> 
> Mommy and miracles - how are you both? Are either of you doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> I just got some prenatals at the store and am gonna take those and vitamin C. If nothing else they're good for the body!Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to TRY pineapple after the O week or whenever- does anyone remember how that works lol i THINK i did tht with dd but honestly can't remember!
> 
> 
> 
> afm- :coffee: cd 5. Can't start opks til next thursday.Click to expand...

I did pineapple with my son! I am not sure if that's what did it finally but heck anything can help :) I just peeled the pineapple and sliced into 5 discs. Don't core it, you are going for the bromelin. And I just ate it/made it into smoothies for dpo1-5


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- I know!!! February!! I am so so upset about it but don't want to upset my mum about it all as it is such an important occasion for them and would just be crushing for them if we couldn't make it!! Come on August eggy!!!!!!

Why are you starting your OPKs so late do you have a long cycle? Sorry I have forgotten ......I am going to start my opks from this Friday....With my positive OPK on CD 10 last cycle I don't want to take any chances this cycle for missing that eggy!! Starting temps tomorrow as thermometer arrived today....... Hope I remember when I wake up to take it!!

I think I did the pineapple thing with DS too but I can't exactly remember what I did either?! Want to try this cycle!! Will be throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this one!!

Thanks for the tip Powell- I did look at theB complex it they didn't have a very high amount of B6in them compared to the b6 on its own and it took B6 on its own to sort out my spotting when we were TTC DS.......i looked and there are a variety of other B vitamins in my pre natal so I hope that will maybe balance it out (not very much b6in prenatal so won't overdose).

Will try and work out this fertility friend chart thingy tomorrow so I am start posting my temps and put it on my signature so you lovely ladies who know what you are doing might be able to help if I get stuck!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- I know!!! February!! I am so so upset about it but don't want to upset my mum about it all as it is such an important occasion for them and would just be crushing for them if we couldn't make it!! Come on August eggy!!!!!!
> 
> Why are you starting your OPKs so late do you have a long cycle? Sorry I have forgotten ......I am going to start my opks from this Friday....With my positive OPK on CD 10 last cycle I don't want to take any chances this cycle for missing that eggy!! Starting temps tomorrow as thermometer arrived today....... Hope I remember when I wake up to take it!!
> 
> I think I did the pineapple thing with DS too but I can't exactly remember what I did either?! Want to try this cycle!! Will be throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this one!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Powell- I did look at theB complex it they didn't have a very high amount of B6in them compared to the b6 on its own and it took B6 on its own to sort out my spotting when we were TTC DS.......i looked and there are a variety of other B vitamins in my pre natal so I hope that will maybe balance it out (not very much b6in prenatal so won't overdose).
> 
> Will try and work out this fertility friend chart thingy tomorrow so I am start posting my temps and put it on my signature so you lovely ladies who know what you are doing might be able to help if I get stuck!!

i can start doing opks at cd14. but i don't usually O until apparently 16 at the earliest. my cycles can be anywhere from 30-40 ish days. but lately are falling right on 31 days. 




rtebbe89 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Mommy- hehe! I know how you feel I am so so cranky!!! And so so sore my tummy is just killing me this AF is so so painful and heavy just bursting for it to be over!!
> 
> I am heading out today got Vit B6 and ordering my preseed online. I didn't temp this morning as I was up all night with the pain of AF and going to the bathroom so I didn't think it would work! Will try tomorrow morning.
> 
> Girls I have discovered something else which I am pretty upset about....my mum and dad are 40 years married next summer and mum has announced that she is renting a villa in Portugal for three weeks in July......she wants DH and DS and I to come stay with them for as long as we can of those 3 weeks so the catch is I either have to be able to bring a newborn with me or I have to be pregnant but still able to fly! To be safe DH and I have worked out that of we don't conceive this month we will have to wait until February to start trying again!!! Yes February!!! Aghhhhh!!! No pressure for this cycle then?!?!?!
> 
> 
> That's not ok oh my gosh! february?!
> 
> 
> 
> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck making a birthday baby Powell!
> 
> Twinkle so sorry that AF got you! She's so nasty - ugh. Hopefully August will be a lucky month!
> 
> Mommy and miracles - how are you both? Are either of you doing anything different this cycle?
> 
> I just got some prenatals at the store and am gonna take those and vitamin C. If nothing else they're good for the body!Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to TRY pineapple after the O week or whenever- does anyone remember how that works lol i THINK i did tht with dd but honestly can't remember!
> 
> 
> 
> afm- :coffee: cd 5. Can't start opks til next thursday.Click to expand...
> 
> I did pineapple with my son! I am not sure if that's what did it finally but heck anything can help :) I just peeled the pineapple and sliced into 5 discs. Don't core it, you are going for the bromelin. And I just ate it/made it into smoothies for dpo1-5Click to expand...

duuuur didn't even think about smoothies! ok that's great, i'll have to do something like that. i don't eat a ton of pineapple normally as i have a reaction to the acid in it, and my mouth starts to hurt lol!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- I know!!! February!! I am so so upset about it but don't want to upset my mum about it all as it is such an important occasion for them and would just be crushing for them if we couldn't make it!! Come on August eggy!!!!!!
> 
> Why are you starting your OPKs so late do you have a long cycle? Sorry I have forgotten ......I am going to start my opks from this Friday....With my positive OPK on CD 10 last cycle I don't want to take any chances this cycle for missing that eggy!! Starting temps tomorrow as thermometer arrived today....... Hope I remember when I wake up to take it!!
> 
> I think I did the pineapple thing with DS too but I can't exactly remember what I did either?! Want to try this cycle!! Will be throwing everything but the kitchen sink into this one!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip Powell- I did look at theB complex it they didn't have a very high amount of B6in them compared to the b6 on its own and it took B6 on its own to sort out my spotting when we were TTC DS.......i looked and there are a variety of other B vitamins in my pre natal so I hope that will maybe balance it out (not very much b6in prenatal so won't overdose).
> 
> Will try and work out this fertility friend chart thingy tomorrow so I am start posting my temps and put it on my signature so you lovely ladies who know what you are doing might be able to help if I get stuck!!

If remember correctly B vits are water soluble so you pee out any excess. But the other B vits in your prenatal should def help! I take a B Complex with Vit C and folic acid since vit C is good for ovulation as well


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> Twinkle - I soooooo hope this is your month then!! February is just so far away! I would love a fall baby (due date in October would be perfect!) But that means not conceiving until around that time and it seems like such a long wait! But my body doesn't seem to be in any rush just like last time so it just might happen!
> 
> Afm I think I'm going to have the same trouble trying to track by cm as I did last time! Arg. It's so hard for me for some reason. I get so frustrated not being able to confidently pinpoint O but then I just have to tell myself as long as we bd through the possible window it covers me so I'm trying to not stress it. Went to an awesome consignment sale and got dd lots more clothes! Just wish I knew whether or not I will get to pass all of her stuff along to another little person or not. Would justify me buying her way too many clothes if I knew they were going to get used more than once :haha:

Thanks miracles I really hope so too. Wouldn't necessarily mind if I knew we would definitely conceive in feb when we start TTC again but as we all know we can't make that happen!

I agree with trying not stress it .......on the other hand I too want to try and track o which is why I am trying temping this cycle but we shall see!

Powell- good to know about the water soluble....nice to know I won't be overdoing it! And will check what my Vit C intake is with my prenatal thanks!! 

Mommy- glad your cycle seems to be at the shorter end of your scale at the mo! Fx for o next week!! 

I have no idea about CP or CM I should really try and learn something other than EWCM!! :dohh:

Hope you all have a good day girlies!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Powell130 said:


> It takes a cycle or so to see all the changes your cervix goes thru but I find my cervix HSO before my OPKs are even half positive so I know 1. I'm fertile and 2. I'll be getting positive OPK in a day or so
> 
> I hope it helps you too!

This is definitely how it seemed to be this morning! Also yesterday I had quite a bit of watery cm and just felt really wet all evening so fx'd I'm entering my fertile phase already!


----------



## Powell130

I would think you are!!


----------



## rtebbe89

I feel out this cycle. According to fertility friend I am 12 dpo according to just how I know my body I am 7 dpo. Getting bfns so far. Just really uneasy not knowing how messed up my cycle is compared to before my son


----------



## twinkletoe

rtebbe89 said:


> I feel out this cycle. According to fertility friend I am 12 dpo according to just how I know my body I am 7 dpo. Getting bfns so far. Just really uneasy not knowing how messed up my cycle is compared to before my son

Sorry you feel out hun.....I hate that feeling :hugs:.....but as you know it's still really early for you......especially as you think you aren't as far on as ff say you are......fx for you hun! Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> It takes a cycle or so to see all the changes your cervix goes thru but I find my cervix HSO before my OPKs are even half positive so I know 1. I'm fertile and 2. I'll be getting positive OPK in a day or so
> 
> I hope it helps you too!
> 
> This is definitely how it seemed to be this morning! Also yesterday I had quite a bit of watery cm and just felt really wet all evening so fx'd I'm entering my fertile phase already!Click to expand...

Hope so miracles! What CD are you?


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I have been lurking around but not posting much. I started back at work today so I am hoping that will keep my mind occupied. This has been the longest wait to O!! I am hoping I O Saturday. My opk is slightly darker today, but its hard to tell if its because I am gearing up to surge or if its just a test with more dye. 

I got some grapefruit juice since I have had small amounts of watery/ewcm and I really want more. I am hoping to avoid using my conceive plus. Last cycle I had (tmi) gobs of ewcm the day I o'd and I didn't do anything extra so maybe it is coming?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Hope so miracles! What CD are you?

It was just false hope! Fertile signs disappeared, other than cervix is still open. I'm only CD12 so far. Last cycle I don't think I O'd til 18 but I'm not real sure about that. Opk this afternoon was barely anything. Still a big waiting game at this point!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies- hope you enjoying your weekends. Well I got a flashy smiley face OPK this morning!!! Cd6! The leaflet said to start testing on cd 6 if you have a 23 day cycle so I did and thank goodness I did! So DH and managed to BD this morning before DS woke up which is a first as he always wakes us up. I'm away this evening with my mum for her birthday but hopefully we can be again Sunday night.....I haven't used the dual hormone CB test before so not sure how many flashy smiley faces I will get before a solid one? Seems so early but I guess it makes sense with my cycle. 

Have started temping this cycle.....do you know how i get my chart on my page?


----------



## rtebbe89

Whoo. GL twinkle I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies- hope you enjoying your weekends. Well I got a flashy smiley face OPK this morning!!! Cd6! The leaflet said to start testing on cd 6 if you have a 23 day cycle so I did and thank goodness I did! So DH and managed to BD this morning before DS woke up which is a first as he always wakes us up. I'm away this evening with my mum for her birthday but hopefully we can be again Sunday night.....I haven't used the dual hormone CB test before so not sure how many flashy smiley faces I will get before a solid one? Seems so early but I guess it makes sense with my cycle.
> 
> Have started temping this cycle.....do you know how i get my chart on my page?

ok i'll try to do it step by step. go to ff- at the top there are a few small tabs. this one is called "sharing" - put mouse over that or click it whatever makes it open for you. under 'charting homepage' click the link called 'get code' you can then take the codes, just make sure you take the bbcode one


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok so there weren't as many steps as i thought lol. hope that helps twinkle! and make sure you've set up your chart page first too i don't know if it'll let you do it before you do that. 

cd 9. :coffee:


----------



## AngelofTroy

AF came this morning


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies- hope you enjoying your weekends. Well I got a flashy smiley face OPK this morning!!! Cd6! The leaflet said to start testing on cd 6 if you have a 23 day cycle so I did and thank goodness I did! So DH and managed to BD this morning before DS woke up which is a first as he always wakes us up. I'm away this evening with my mum for her birthday but hopefully we can be again Sunday night.....I haven't used the dual hormone CB test before so not sure how many flashy smiley faces I will get before a solid one? Seems so early but I guess it makes sense with my cycle.
> 
> Have started temping this cycle.....do you know how i get my chart on my page?

The dual hormone test picks up estrogen and LH. Your estrogen surges before LH. The flashing smiley picks up the estrogen surge and the solid smiley picks up the LH surge.

The amount of flashing smileys will vary from person to person as the test is more personalized than a regular dipstick or midstream test. I personally got two days of flashing smileys before my solid. 
I've read a little chat about getting lots of flashing smileys before a solid and some said after you get a flashing smiley it won't go back to a circle (no surge)..only stay flashing until solid 

HTH!!


----------



## krissie328

AngelofTroy said:


> AF came this morning

:hugs: fx for this cycle.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies thanks so much for all the advice. Can't seem to get my chart on using my phone but will try on the I pad some time this week! 

How is everyone doing?

I have got my fourth day of flashy smiley today!! So no LH surge yet.....no BDing last night DH was too tired from work and rugby (grrrr) but hoping to get back down to it tonight! CD 9 here but no real idea when I will o at all just hope I get a solid smiley before I run out of sticks! They so expensive!! I guess I'm one of those that you read about Powell that get lots of smiley faces.....I won't mind as long as I get a solid one!! 

Mommyxo have you started your OPKs yet? 

Hugs and baby dust to you all ......looking forward to updates xx


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> AF came this morning

So sorry Angel :hugs:
Hope it's not a horrible one and FX for next cycle hun xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Krissie- how are the opks looking today?


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies thanks so much for all the advice. Can't seem to get my chart on using my phone but will try on the I pad some time this week!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I have got my fourth day of flashy smiley today!! So no LH surge yet.....no BDing last night DH was too tired from work and rugby (grrrr) but hoping to get back down to it tonight! CD 9 here but no real idea when I will o at all just hope I get a solid smiley before I run out of sticks! They so expensive!! I guess I'm one of those that you read about Powell that get lots of smiley faces.....I won't mind as long as I get a solid one!!
> 
> Mommyxo have you started your OPKs yet?
> 
> Hugs and baby dust to you all ......looking forward to updates xx

i never did those because of the expense! my goodness! and no not yet, they start on thursday on cd14. my pre-o temps are whack this month though. really strange.


----------



## krissie328

twinkletoe said:


> Krissie- how are the opks looking today?

Still negative. I'm hoping they go darker this afternoon. 

I hope I get a positive soon. We bd Sat and Sun because we won't likely get another chance before Saturday. Feeling pretty discouraged for sure.


----------



## Powell130

Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!

Good luck hun!! I hope it is your BFP!!


----------



## hal423

Angel - so sorry about AF. Always such a let down but stay positive for next cycle! You'll get it soon!

Twinkle - I never used the digital ones because yes, they are very expensive! I usually start peeing on the cheapies when I notice EWCM because usually I will get a positive 3-4 days later. When do you usually O? CD 9 seems a little early!

Krissie good luck with the OPKs! Don't feel discouraged! Just keep BDing when you can because the little suckers survive for several days!

Powell omg! Post pics ASAP!!


----------



## Powell130

It's blurry but its the best I managed to get on my tablet. These are at the 10 min mark
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_111209.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I definitely see it on the top test powell! Good luck! Hope to see them get much darker soon!! 

I had to get up to pee yesterday morning an hour before normal temp time, couldn't hold it. So I temp'd early, I didn't think an hour would make a big difference, and I still don't know that it did, but I had a drop yesterday and I had cramps and some o pain so I was sure yesterday was it :nope:, temp dropped even lower this morning. Ugh. I had such a good feeling at the beginning of this cycle, that's completely vanished now.


----------



## hal423

Miracles - maybe you're O-ing today! Last cycle I had O pain but didn't O til the following day. Don't give up hope and keep BDing :)

Powell I feel like we are on all the same threads, haha.


----------



## Powell130

Lmfao hal I think we are!


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell! Oh my goodness how exciting! I def see something! Really really hope it just keeps getting darker for you!! Keep us updated with pics!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Angel - so sorry about AF. Always such a let down but stay positive for next cycle! You'll get it soon!
> 
> Twinkle - I never used the digital ones because yes, they are very expensive! I usually start peeing on the cheapies when I notice EWCM because usually I will get a positive 3-4 days later. When do you usually O? CD 9 seems a little early!
> 
> Krissie good luck with the OPKs! Don't feel discouraged! Just keep BDing when you can because the little suckers survive for several days!
> 
> Powell omg! Post pics ASAP!!

I'm never 100 %sure as I don't temp but have had two 23 day cycles and got positive opks on cd 10 with both those cycles so I assume some time soon after that. I think it's the flashy smiley face that is confusing me as it is just telling me I'm fertile without actually detecting my LH surge.....when (if) I get my solid smiley I will have more of an idea. Was just confusing to have had four days of flashy faces already when the box led me to believe that you usually got 2 days of flashy followed by solid. But the more I have been looking into it the more I realise that some people get lots more flashy days than 2 so I just keep testing! 

Only problem is DH is really tired this week with work and a rugby tournament so I hope he can bd when I need him to!! :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Miracles - maybe you're O-ing today! Last cycle I had O pain but didn't O til the following day. Don't give up hope and keep BDing :)
> 
> Powell I feel like we are on all the same threads, haha.

Hopefully! I just hate that I was so certain yesterday was the day and totally expected a temp spike this morning only for it to go even lower :dohh: I did test with an OPK this morning/afternoon & got a line just a tad bit lighter than the control (darkest I ever get, really) and I have a pretty good hormonal headache today so I'm thinking, hoping really, that I'll see that temp spike in the AM. I hate not knowing for sure until after the fact but as long as it happens then I'm good! Don't want to get my hopes up again for nothing! :winkwink:


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> I definitely see it on the top test powell! Good luck! Hope to see them get much darker soon!!
> 
> I had to get up to pee yesterday morning an hour before normal temp time, couldn't hold it. So I temp'd early, I didn't think an hour would make a big difference, and I still don't know that it did, but I had a drop yesterday and I had cramps and some o pain so I was sure yesterday was it :nope:, temp dropped even lower this morning. Ugh. I had such a good feeling at the beginning of this cycle, that's completely vanished now.

Hey miracles- I have been attempting to temp this cycle ,emphasis on the word attempting!!! My temps are all over the place but I find it so so hard to temp at the same time I always wake up through the night especially in the early hours of the morning so I think temping just might not ensure for me? Keep that positive mental attitude going.....it works wonders.....would be so much easier if this was just a simple affair wouldn't it!! Fx for you hun xxx


----------



## hal423

Twinkletoes I hear ya about the getting up multiple times a night. My bladder must shrink up something fierce at night because I ALWAYS have to pee. I do temp though and if it's more than 2-3 hours before I have to wake up for work, I'll just wait to temp until my alarm goes off. If it's less than that, I'll take my temp at the time I wake up to go pee. Although I do have varying times, it still gives me a shift on my chart that confirms O.

Miracles I hope you get your temp jump tomorrow!!


----------



## Powell130

I pee usually twice a night and still see the shift....keep it up!


----------



## krissie328

I'm also up multiple times between ds, dh coming home, and going pee. I am still plowing through with temping, but I usually only get at most 2-2.5 hours before having to temp.


----------



## rtebbe89

Whoo Powell that's awesome. 
My cycles are so long now I'm currently cd 37 and I'm thinking af will either be here cd 39-40. Tests are still bfn so still feeling out. Onto the next cycle.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Temp just dropped more again this morning :growlmad:


----------



## Powell130

Finally able to get a decent pic with hubs' phone since he's still sleeping! I'm starting to get a line on the regular sensitivity ICs :happydance: might try a digi in little!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893286770518.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3









received_10152893287355518.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's great news powell! congrats!!!!

i'm going to the beach today for a few days, will be back friday or sat not sure. I'm supposed to O over the weekend. was going to start opks tomorrow, i usually have at least two days of negatives. So even if i got a positive at the earliest would be saturday (trying to make sure i don't freak while i'm down there lol) but i have no signs of O either. Ferning only just started. i might take my microscope with me. but won't be temping. and i'm not doing opks with family there either. 

dh is staying home which is why i'm slightly freaked we'll miss this cycle but, hopefully it'll all go well. i definitely shouldn't miss it. I don't even have good cm yet. and cp is still medium.

debating coming home afternoon friday but might TRY to stay til saturday. i get bad allergies there too. we'll see. 

sorry for the ramble ladies!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oooo Powell I'm so excited for you!! Lines are looking good!!! 

We're on holiday atm, CD5 and AF is just trailing off today, going to start :sex: at least every other day tonight to cover all bases but I'm not hopeful as my LP was really short again last cycle (9 days). When we get home on Sat I'm starting vit B6+12 daily instead of the 'when I remember' method that didn't work last cycle!!! 

I think I'm going to ask GP about my short LP but I'm fully expecting to be told to go away and keep trying as this is only cycle 5.


----------



## Powell130

SMU. The FR gold digis are super sensitive! There was barely a line on the 25miu IC!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893394890518.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> SMU. The FR gold digis are super sensitive! There was barely a line on the 25miu IC!

So excited for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

Afm, CD 16 here and still no positive opk. My last dose of Clomid was 10 days ago. From what I have read if it was going to work it should have worked within 10 days from last dose. :cry:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats Powell!!


----------



## hal423

Mommy have a great trip!

Angel - hope you're enjoying your vacay too! Being away really makes the waiting to O go by quicker!

Miracles sorry about the temp drop. Maybe today is finally O day?

Powell - woo hoo for that digi! I've never seen that kind before. I kinda like the "yes!" rather than just "pregnant"

Krissie - sorry about the O delay. Is there any chance the clomid could cause the delay? I've never used it but anything that messes with your hormones can cause it to be sooner or later I would think. Hopefully you're just producing an extra strong egg!

I'm now 5dpo and itching for it to be testing day already!


----------



## krissie328

Hal- The more have read online today the more I have noticed a lot of people experience delays and actually O around CD 16-17. I haven't done an opk today since I refused to bring any to work since yesterday I was obsessed. So hoping for a positive tonight.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Mommy have a great trip!
> 
> Angel - hope you're enjoying your vacay too! Being away really makes the waiting to O go by quicker!
> 
> Miracles sorry about the temp drop. Maybe today is finally O day?
> 
> Powell - woo hoo for that digi! I've never seen that kind before. I kinda like the "yes!" rather than just "pregnant"
> 
> Krissie - sorry about the O delay. Is there any chance the clomid could cause the delay? I've never used it but anything that messes with your hormones can cause it to be sooner or later I would think. Hopefully you're just producing an extra strong egg!
> 
> I'm now 5dpo and itching for it to be testing day already!

It's the new FR gold digi and its really sensitive! I love it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Mommy have a great trip!
> 
> Angel - hope you're enjoying your vacay too! Being away really makes the waiting to O go by quicker!
> 
> Miracles sorry about the temp drop. Maybe today is finally O day?
> 
> Powell - woo hoo for that digi! I've never seen that kind before. I kinda like the "yes!" rather than just "pregnant"
> 
> Krissie - sorry about the O delay. Is there any chance the clomid could cause the delay? I've never used it but anything that messes with your hormones can cause it to be sooner or later I would think. Hopefully you're just producing an extra strong egg!
> 
> I'm now 5dpo and itching for it to be testing day already!

Hopefully so! Although that doesn't put me in with much of a chance but I've finally got this figured out! Got my first positive opk ever today! Hoping to see a rise in the morning! 

When will you start testing??


----------



## hal423

Are you temping too Krissie? I bet you'll get your positive in the next couple days.

Miracles - yay for positive OPK!! Go get that egg now!


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I am temping. Negative opk yesterday. I'm out of ic but they are suppose to get here tomorrow.


----------



## twinkletoe

mommy- hope you really enjoy the beach.....I would just love to be going to the beach for a few days I'm so jealous!! Enjoy every second! X

Hal- glad you manage to temp with such erratic sleep patterns it gives me some hope!! Although they really are ALL over the place!! I know what you mean about itching to test!! I always am right from the start of the TWW!! 

Powell- so so so excited for you!! And a digi just makes it so much sweeter!! So exciting!!! 

Miracles- that is so so great about the OPK! It's really exciting to see! I'm bursting to see mine too! Fx you catch that little egg!! Swim boys , swim!!

Angel- hope you are enjoying your holiday!! And all the upcoming bd'ing!! I have head so many couple who have conceived on holiday as they are just so relaxed! Fx!!

Krissie- hope you got your opks today and you get that positive soon! Keep us up to date! 

AFM- I got my 6th stupid flashy smiley today!! Hehe I know it's good as technically I'm fertile but am ready to see that solid already! Especially as my last cycle was 23 days so the sooner I O the longer my lp......on a good point have watery CM today for the first time in three cycles so maybe the B6 helped?! I have been trying to drink more water so maybe that too! Fx for EWCM and positive OPK soon!! 

Hope you are all having a good day girlies! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Eek congrats Powell!! :D


----------



## krissie328

Tmi- super excited to get my opks today. I have been having tons of ewcm today. We haven't bd since Sunday so hopefully we can get one in when hubby gets home tomorrow morning.


----------



## hal423

Yay for EWCM! I always get so excited to see it even though it grosses me out!


----------



## mommyxofxone

any luck krissie?!

we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me! 


cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> any luck krissie?!
> 
> we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me!
> 
> 
> cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.

Still getting a negative opk. I just don't know what to think. It would be nice to have someone in the tww. 

At least we can get some bd in this weekend. That makes the delayed o better.


----------



## twinkletoe

krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> any luck krissie?!
> 
> we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me!
> 
> 
> cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.
> 
> 
> Still getting a negative opk. I just don't know what to think. It would be nice to have someone in the tww.
> 
> At least we can get some bd in this weekend. That makes the delayed o better.Click to expand...

Hey girlies! Happy Saturday!!
I am hoping to be in the TWW with you girls too but starting to worry and want to chuck this CB dual hormone out the window!! This is my 8th straight day of that annoying binkey smiley face!! Starting to stress that either I'm not ovulating or my 23 day cycle won't be long enough to let the eggy stuck!! Anyway DH and I are trying to be EOD so FX I o soon as I'm not sure how long DH will last! He gets so tired with work and rugby!!

Fx we all get those positive opks soon!!!! So we can start the torture of TWW !!:wacko:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I got crosshairs so I'm officially in the tww, hope you all start getting some positive opks so you can join me!! With a short lp I'll be on to the next cycle if your eggies don't drop soon :haha: so here is this for all of you
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> any luck krissie?!
> 
> we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me!
> 
> 
> cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.
> 
> Still getting a negative opk. I just don't know what to think. It would be nice to have someone in the tww.
> 
> At least we can get some bd in this weekend. That makes the delayed o better.Click to expand...


i'll be taking my second opk today. i'll let you know what it says, but hopefully it'll be soon. that line yesterday was definitely darker than it usually is. I was more surprised my temp was as high as it was today. wondering if i'm actually not as close as i thought?



twinkletoe said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> any luck krissie?!
> 
> we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me!
> 
> 
> cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.
> 
> 
> Still getting a negative opk. I just don't know what to think. It would be nice to have someone in the tww.
> 
> At least we can get some bd in this weekend. That makes the delayed o better.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girlies! Happy Saturday!!
> I am hoping to be in the TWW with you girls too but starting to worry and want to chuck this CB dual hormone out the window!! This is my 8th straight day of that annoying binkey smiley face!! Starting to stress that either I'm not ovulating or my 23 day cycle won't be long enough to let the eggy stuck!! Anyway DH and I are trying to be EOD so FX I o soon as I'm not sure how long DH will last! He gets so tired with work and rugby!!
> 
> Fx we all get those positive opks soon!!!! So we can start the torture of TWW !!:wacko:Click to expand...

i can' t handle those digital things! so expensive and seem so confusing!!!! fx'd you get the confirmed o soon!




MiraclesHappn said:


> I got crosshairs so I'm officially in the tww, hope you all start getting some positive opks so you can join me!! With a short lp I'll be on to the next cycle if your eggies don't drop soon :haha: so here is this for all of you
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

i can't wait for those cross hairs lol!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> any luck krissie?!
> 
> we are going to O around the same time most likely! will be nice to have you in the tww with me!
> 
> 
> cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.
> 
> 
> Still getting a negative opk. I just don't know what to think. It would be nice to have someone in the tww.
> 
> At least we can get some bd in this weekend. That makes the delayed o better.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girlies! Happy Saturday!!
> I am hoping to be in the TWW with you girls too but starting to worry and want to chuck this CB dual hormone out the window!! This is my 8th straight day of that annoying binkey smiley face!! Starting to stress that either I'm not ovulating or my 23 day cycle won't be long enough to let the eggy stuck!! Anyway DH and I are trying to be EOD so FX I o soon as I'm not sure how long DH will last! He gets so tired with work and rugby!!
> 
> Fx we all get those positive opks soon!!!! So we can start the torture of TWW !!:wacko:Click to expand...

I read that if you start testing with the dual hormone too early that you'll get a ton of blinking smileys. What CD did you start?


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell- I started cd 6 as that's the day it said to with a 23 day cycle?!?! Don't know what to think and my temps are so all over the place I don't know if I will ever know!


----------



## Powell130

What day do you usually O?


----------



## Powell130

Could you post your chart so I can take a peek?


----------



## rtebbe89

Ok mommas I need your help. According to fertility friend I am 16-20 dpo on cycle day 41 and still getting bfns (9 total). I know that I am more than likely out. But does anyone have any advice. I'm going crazy over here not knowing what's going on


----------



## twinkletoe

Powell- no matter what I do I can't seem to copy the ticker code on my phone and our lap top is broken at the mo so I can't do it there. Don't know actual o date but have been getting positive Opk from cd 10? I have started taking B6 (to try and help with spotting ) and vit C this month do youbthjnknyhat could have affected O date?! 
How you feeling Powell? Any symptoms? You must be so excited!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Rte- sorry I don't have any proper advice but didn't want to not reply to you!! Really hope your wee eggy just implanted really late and you get your BFP! Must be so frustrating for you.....are your cycles usually this long? X


----------



## rtebbe89

twinkletoe said:


> Rte- sorry I don't have any proper advice but didn't want to not reply to you!! Really hope your wee eggy just implanted really late and you get your BFP! Must be so frustrating for you.....are your cycles usually this long? X

Thank you. Before my son they were 29-32 days and my first cycle afterwas 39 days, second was 34, so this one if I could have predicted would have been around the same.


----------



## twinkletoe

Looks like your body is just trying to get back to normal.....why can't we just flick a switch and know when AF is due and exactly when we O would be so so so much less stressful!!! Hang in there Hun ......if it goes on much longer without a BFP would you maybe think of going to the docs and seeing if they can give you any help? Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

rte - i know for me hun after dd my cycles went whack. i mean whack. there was no predicting. except that one would be in the 30s and sometimes the other would be in the high 40s. they took turns. and they've never gone completely back to normal. until this summer when i started ttc again. weird!!!!




twinkle i wish i knew more about the b6 and vit c. i never took any of that, what is the spotting you deal with? 



cd17 today. hoping i get my positive opk. because my cp is high soft and open and i know it has to come soon. we dtd the last two nights so i know right now our timing is good. just would like to be in the tww now.


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> rte - i know for me hun after dd my cycles went whack. i mean whack. there was no predicting. except that one would be in the 30s and sometimes the other would be in the high 40s. they took turns. and they've never gone completely back to normal. until this summer when i started ttc again. weird!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle i wish i knew more about the b6 and vit c. i never took any of that, what is the spotting you deal with?
> 
> 
> cd17 today. hoping i get my positive opk. because my cp is high soft and open and i know it has to come soon. we dtd the last two nights so i know right now our timing is good. just would like to be in the tww now.

Hey mommy- the last three cycles I have spotted the whole time from O to AF (brown not red) , have been to Doctor to check everything is ok re infection and had cervical smear so all ok on that front......just annoying.....I heard B6 is really good to help regulate hormones in women's cycles......anyway.....I just wish I would O already I can totally tell DH is running out of steam!!! 

Really hope you get your positive OPK soon too Hun!! Hope we both do!! Glad your timing with bding has been good......I don't know if I will be able to get DH to bd today......annoyed he a bit hung over after a friends birthday party last night so I am not convinced I will be able to get in up for it but we shall see!!!


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Powell- no matter what I do I can't seem to copy the ticker code on my phone and our lap top is broken at the mo so I can't do it there. Don't know actual o date but have been getting positive Opk from cd 10? I have started taking B6 (to try and help with spotting ) and vit C this month do youbthjnknyhat could have affected O date?!
> How you feeling Powell? Any symptoms? You must be so excited!!

You can screen shot your chart! 
If you're referring to the flashing smiley since CD10 as positives ..they're not. The dual hormone tests picks up just that, two hormones. The flashing smiley picks up a rise in estrogen which happens before the LH rise. 

Feeling just fine! Just sore boobs and hungry all the time lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle oh no I hope he can get it up! Dh didn't want to wait a night for every other day so I'm so hoping we get that positive today cause he can't go a long time either.

My ferning is barely there now so assuming it has to be tonight.


----------



## hal423

Rtebbe - I'm not sure either but it does sound like your body is trying to figure out your cycle again. Good luck and hope you get an answer one way or the other soon! Being in limbo really sucks!

Twinkle and mommy - fingers crossed for getting that positive OPK and catching the egg. I never used the digi OPKs (I've always relied on the cheapies) so I'm not sure about all the flashing smileys. Do you use any cheapies as well twinkle? That way you can see whether the line is getting darker or not.

Powell - glad you're feeling good hun! Hopefully that'll continue!


----------



## Powell130

I'm hoping so too! My pregnancy with our son was a BREEZE so maybe I'll get lucky again! Not counting my chickens tho lol


----------



## hal423

I couldn't help myself at 9dpo - top test from this morning and bott from just now. Do you ladies see it too?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> I couldn't help myself at 9dpo - top test from this morning and bott from just now. Do you ladies see it too?!

That's how mine started!! Go get a FR test and confirm!!!!! Fingers crossed so tight for you Hal!


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> I couldn't help myself at 9dpo - top test from this morning and bott from just now. Do you ladies see it too?!

Are those Wondfo 10mius?


----------



## hal423

No - they're accumed 25miu


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't see anything hal but that doesn't mean anything either!!!! I'm bad with that. 


Today's opk is lighter than yesterdays. :growlmad:

this happened with dd, where it went lighter before darker again. Only thing i have going for me is i haven't had my normal O cramps yet.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=889755&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1439756517


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> No - they're accumed 25miu

Oh okay lol the handle looked similar to mine haha


----------



## rtebbe89

hal423 said:


> I couldn't help myself at 9dpo - top test from this morning and bott from just now. Do you ladies see it too?!

I see them Hal!!! Excited for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> I couldn't help myself at 9dpo - top test from this morning and bott from just now. Do you ladies see it too?!

Hal I see faint lines on both tests! I really hope that this is the start of your :bfp:. I also used the Accumed tests (they're made by the Wondfo corporation) and got my first :bfp: at 9 DPO as well. :happydance:

Powell congrats on your :bfp: hun! When are you due? :D
Also however your body reacted to the HCG the first time you were pregnant, your second time is likely to at least be similar if not exactly the same. I hope that this pregnancy is another easy one for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun!! I'm due April 24

Oh I hope so!! 

How have you been feeling??


----------



## KalonKiki

I've been feeling super nauseous, but haven't thrown up as much as I did with Liam so far so I'm counting that as a win. :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hal! I see it!!! A cautious congrats to you!!! :dance: 

Hope you all don't mind me popping in to check on you from time to time :flow:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hal! I see it!!! A cautious congrats to you!!! :dance:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me popping in to check on you from time to time :flow:

Of course not! I'm glad you do so you got to see my BFP now that we're pregnant àgain together!!


----------



## hal423

I love it thag you preggos are still checking in!

I'm glad you guys see a line too. Gonna test again in the morning and pray it's darker.

When I had a chemical the lines never really progressed much so I don't wanna get my hopes up until I see some DARK ones!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have everything crossed for you Hal, I'm so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- well ami hope the lighter OPK is a good sign since the same thing happen for you with DD.......fx it gets darker soon! Hope DH is still up for it so to speak!! Lol!

Hal massive congrats! I hope that those lines get darker for you Hun! Keep us up to date! 

We have bd'ed cd 6,7,9,11 and 13 so far......going to go again tonight hopefully (cd15), just so confusing I usually have a positive OPK cd 10 and this cycle absolutely nothing! Yes I have been using cheapies too and no positive! I ran out of the digi dual hormone tests.....am just using the digi regular digi now and was negative this morning......as was my cheapie. So question is have I missed my O, am I going to O late or am I not O'ing at all?!?! So confusing!!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## twinkletoe

Bella - great to hear from you! Lovely that you checked up on us! How you getting on?


----------



## Powell130

Can't wait for an update Hal!! Hope this is it for you


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hal! I see it!!! A cautious congrats to you!!! :dance:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me popping in to check on you from time to time :flow:

we love it hun!



twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- well ami hope the lighter OPK is a good sign since the same thing happen for you with DD.......fx it gets darker soon! Hope DH is still up for it so to speak!! Lol!
> 
> Hal massive congrats! I hope that those lines get darker for you Hun! Keep us up to date!
> 
> We have bd'ed cd 6,7,9,11 and 13 so far......going to go again tonight hopefully (cd15), just so confusing I usually have a positive OPK cd 10 and this cycle absolutely nothing! Yes I have been using cheapies too and no positive! I ran out of the digi dual hormone tests.....am just using the digi regular digi now and was negative this morning......as was my cheapie. So question is have I missed my O, am I going to O late or am I not O'ing at all?!?! So confusing!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

we skipped dtd last night in case so he'd be rested up! 

i bet it's still coming for you hun! i never ever like to think someone may not be o'ing.



hal423 said:


> I love it thag you preggos are still checking in!
> 
> I'm glad you guys see a line too. Gonna test again in the morning and pray it's darker.
> 
> When I had a chemical the lines never really progressed much so I don't wanna get my hopes up until I see some DARK ones!


where is this morning's :test: ?! waiting!!!




afm cd 18 today! holy cow! i got full ferning this am out of no where! it was super tiny, but super tight. hard to tell, and i almost missed it. just looked like junk but there it was! pretty amazing. my temp also dipped to 96.9 so hoping i get that positive today or tomorrow!!!! fx'd it's today. will update when i take it.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck this morning hal!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Here is a screen shot of my chart -:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Mommy I really hope so it would just really suck not to O on the last month we can ttc until feb!!! Glad Hubble rested up! Both ready for action tonight I hope !! I really hope we O soon!!!


----------



## hal423

Thanks ladies!! Top cheapie is yesterday and bottom is this morning. Then I decided to bust out the big guns:haha:

I hope this sticks! AF due Wednesday so if I get passed that I'll start getting happy :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Powell130

I knew it!!!! 
Congrats mama. Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way
Which FR did you get?


----------



## hal423

It's that damn new FRER 6 days sooner. They're curved and neon pink


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Top cheapie is yesterday and bottom is this morning. Then I decided to bust out the big guns:haha:
> 
> I hope this sticks! AF due Wednesday so if I get passed that I'll start getting happy :thumbup:

Yay! Congrats hun!


----------



## twinkletoe

Massive massive congrats Hal!! This is it!! How exciting!!! Xxxx


----------



## hal423

I hope it sticks!! DH is away for work and I'm not telling him until Wednesday when he gets back (as long as I'm still getting darker lines). Last time I told him and got him all excited and then AF came.

Twinkle that's a big dip today - hopefully this is it for you and you can start your TWW tomorrow!

Mommy - I bet today is O day for you too! Sounds like you've both been doing a good job of BDing!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Congratulations Hal!!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal- sounds like a good plan! Fx those lines just get darker and darker......DH will be so excited on Wed!! Really happy for you Hun xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Omg Hal those are definitely :bfp:, yay! I knew it! :dance:
I really hope that this is your rainbow baby, lots and lots of sticky :dust:! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Hal!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Top cheapie is yesterday and bottom is this morning. Then I decided to bust out the big guns:haha:
> 
> I hope this sticks! AF due Wednesday so if I get passed that I'll start getting happy :thumbup:

so great congrats again hal!!


cd18 and STILL negative opk! :growlmad: darker than yesterdays but seriously? I've had tons of cramping so i'm going to go ahead and dtd tonight just in case.



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890001&amp;d=1439843643


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woo-hoo Hal!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

twinkletoe said:


> Bella - great to hear from you! Lovely that you checked up on us! How you getting on?

Thanks twinkle! I'm well, thanks for asking! Nausea, sore breasts, & fatigue are the main symptoms, but I'm pulling through! First scan & appointment on Wednesday, so I'm excited/nervous! 



Powell130 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hal! I see it!!! A cautious congrats to you!!! :dance:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me popping in to check on you from time to time :flow:
> 
> Of course not! I'm glad you do so you got to see my BFP now that we're pregnant àgain together!!Click to expand...

I know I'm so excited we're going to have #2 together, just like old times! :hug:



mommyxofxone said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hal! I see it!!! A cautious congrats to you!!! :dance:
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me popping in to check on you from time to time :flow:
> 
> we love it hun!
> 
> :hug: :flow: thanks Hun! Still rooting you on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> I love it thag you preggos are still checking in!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: thanks Hun! I love cheering you all on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!! Top cheapie is yesterday and bottom is this morning. Then I decided to bust out the big guns:haha:
> 
> I hope this sticks! AF due Wednesday so if I get passed that I'll start getting happy :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: so excited for you!!Click to expand...


----------



## hal423

Mommy - I'm so sorry that O is taking its sweet time for you! Definitely keep BDing for now and you have a really good shot at catching it!!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Tonight's test was def darker than this morning's so I'm feeling more optimistic :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal- so so exciting!! I bet you are just bursting to tell hubbie!! Are you going to do it any particular way? 

Bella- so glad you are hanging in there!! So exciting about the scan!! Post a wee pic for us when you get it!! 

Mommy- I feel your pain!!! Still not even close to a positive OPK for me!! 

Really hoping it happens soon I think hubbie is exhausted!! Hehe!! Really hope yours is positive today mommy so that you can start the TWW! I hope I'll be right behind you but I am starting to think I either missed it or am not going to O.......I am determined to bd as long as DH can manage!!! 

Baby and sticky dust to all my lovely ladies!! Xxxx


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> cd18 and STILL negative opk! :growlmad: darker than yesterdays but seriously? I've had tons of cramping so i'm going to go ahead and dtd tonight just in case.[/IMG]

Same here! I'm CD 22 and no o. I had a ton of fertile cm but that has disappeared. I've had a lot of tenderness and pinching at my left ovary area which keeps getting my hopes up, but even that tenderness fading.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks twinkle! Sure, I'll post a pic :). Hope you get your positive OPK soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hal- so so exciting!! I bet you are just bursting to tell hubbie!! Are you going to do it any particular way?
> 
> Bella- so glad you are hanging in there!! So exciting about the scan!! Post a wee pic for us when you get it!!
> 
> Mommy- I feel your pain!!! Still not even close to a positive OPK for me!!
> 
> Really hoping it happens soon I think hubbie is exhausted!! Hehe!! Really hope yours is positive today mommy so that you can start the TWW! I hope I'll be right behind you but I am starting to think I either missed it or am not going to O.......I am determined to bd as long as DH can manage!!!
> 
> Baby and sticky dust to all my lovely ladies!! Xxxx



so glad it's not just me. And thanks hun. i had more cramping this am. i don't even care, i just want my positive opk! if i get it today we can bd tonight, tomorrow and the next day. im just afraid to wear out dh before we get that positive.




krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> cd18 and STILL negative opk! :growlmad: darker than yesterdays but seriously? I've had tons of cramping so i'm going to go ahead and dtd tonight just in case.[/IMG]
> 
> Same here! I'm CD 22 and no o. I had a ton of fertile cm but that has disappeared. I've had a lot of tenderness and pinching at my left ovary area which keeps getting my hopes up, but even that tenderness fading.Click to expand...

omg me too. same side even for the cramps. and the fertile cm is harder to find! this blows.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

The same thing happened to me with all the signs of O but nothing. I started getting signs of O at cd10 and didn't actually O til cd18. I kept thinking I was going to skip O'ing or something but it happened! Don't give up hope! Fingers crossed you ladies enter the tww soon! Even though it's a total drag here! :haha:


----------



## LaPinska

Hey girls. I'm sorry i don't post much. I'm sick ALL the time. But here i am 4 dpo ( i think?!) and I NEED HELP. I am itching, like crazy. I am going bananas. Im itching myself raw. I can't sleep. Im rubbing my nose in my sleep. Could this be a symptom?! My nose is runny in the morning just like the last time, but i was NOT this itchy/ Like oh my god, i sat with dh's back scratcher and just could not stop. I don't know what to do. No money for benadryl until later today. I really hope this is a symptom if not im goin to be one angry lady as i have never had allergies before and it's the wrong time of year.:shrug:


----------



## twinkletoe

krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> cd18 and STILL negative opk! :growlmad: darker than yesterdays but seriously? I've had tons of cramping so i'm going to go ahead and dtd tonight just in case.[/IMG]
> 
> Same here! I'm CD 22 and no o. I had a ton of fertile cm but that has disappeared. I've had a lot of tenderness and pinching at my left ovary area which keeps getting my hopes up, but even that tenderness fading.Click to expand...

So sorry Hun!! Fx it's still to come and you just Oing late......twinges are a good sign!! Hope they get darker for you Hun! This waiting game is a killer isn't it!!! :dohh:


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hal- so so exciting!! I bet you are just bursting to tell hubbie!! Are you going to do it any particular way?
> 
> Bella- so glad you are hanging in there!! So exciting about the scan!! Post a wee pic for us when you get it!!
> 
> Mommy- I feel your pain!!! Still not even close to a positive OPK for me!!
> 
> Really hoping it happens soon I think hubbie is exhausted!! Hehe!! Really hope yours is positive today mommy so that you can start the TWW! I hope I'll be right behind you but I am starting to think I either missed it or am not going to O.......I am determined to bd as long as DH can manage!!!
> 
> Baby and sticky dust to all my lovely ladies!! Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> so glad it's not just me. And thanks hun. i had more cramping this am. i don't even care, i just want my positive opk! if i get it today we can bd tonight, tomorrow and the next day. im just afraid to wear out dh before we get that positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> cd18 and STILL negative opk! :growlmad: darker than yesterdays but seriously? I've had tons of cramping so i'm going to go ahead and dtd tonight just in case.[/IMG]Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! I'm CD 22 and no o. I had a ton of fertile cm but that has disappeared. I've had a lot of tenderness and pinching at my left ovary area which keeps getting my hopes up, but even that tenderness fading.Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too. same side even for the cramps. and the fertile cm is harder to find! this blows.Click to expand...

Me too mommy!! I really hope DH can keep going through this week I really don't want to miss that eggy just because I am Oing late (hopefully!) 

How was your ok today mommy?

Mine was totally negative this morning and blank circle with CB digi , I tested again at 5 o'clock and the digi was still blank circle but the cheapie was much darker.......I really really really hope I get my positive tomorrow!!! 

Krissie- any luck?

I am going to try and post a pic of the opk and you girlies can tell me what you think......still not positive I know but is it close??????:shrug:


----------



## twinkletoe

What do we think girlies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hal423

I'm so sorry you guys are still struggling witth O day! Ugh! Makes me wanna shake your ovaries and say "let go of that egg already!"

Twinkle - that DOES look close to positive!! I bet tomorrow the test line is much darker!


----------



## krissie328

Twinkle- that looks like it getting close.

No luck here. My opk was one shade shy of white last night. :(


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> What do we think girlies?

Bet your next one will be positive! I'd test again this evening


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks pretty close twinkle!!!!


i got my pos opk tonight!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891


----------



## hal423

Yay mommy!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Yay mommy! Fx for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks krissie! so glad to take a break from opks for a while LOL!


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks krissie! so glad to take a break from opks for a while LOL!

No kidding! I'm on day 18 of them. I have been super crampy today and af is due in 2 days. I'm wondering if she is going to show even with no ovulation.


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy!!! Woohoo!!! So so so happy for you the wait is finally over!! Well the opk wait!! Now onto the TWW!!! Hope I follow you soon!!

Krissie- 18 days.....poor Hun.....And I thought me being on day 13 of opks was frustrating! Have spent so much money def only ic opks from now on!! I wonder if you have ovulated and just missed the surge?? Do you temp? I have given up on temping it's just not for me I just don't sleep well enough!!

AFM- CB digi still blank circle this morning but opk very nearly positive! Will Test again this afternoon really really hoping for positive I know DH is exhausted! And he is playing rugby this evening so is going to take some persuasion !! Lol!! 

Hope everyone is well today....xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey ladies a quick question- if i o late i....will me cycle be longer or will my LP be super short (waaaay too short?) thanks x


----------



## krissie328

Twinkle- I have been temping this cycle but it's difficult to say as I usually get woke up 3 ish hours before I temp by ds. I usually get 3 days of positive opks so who knows. I also have pcos and used clomid this cycle.

Also, it should make your cycle longer as lp should remain the same.


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey ladies a quick question- if i o late i....will me cycle be longer or will my LP be super short (waaaay too short?) thanks x

i agree with krissie. lp should always remain the same 



afm: guys my temp went down today instead of up :( i don't even know what that means? does that mean i failed to O? i still have bad cramping like o and lower back ache. i am so confused. :cry: do i do another opk today? or what do i do?


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies a quick question- if i o late i....will me cycle be longer or will my LP be super short (waaaay too short?) thanks x
> 
> i agree with krissie. lp should always remain the same
> 
> 
> 
> afm: guys my temp went down today instead of up :( i don't even know what that means? does that mean i failed to O? i still have bad cramping like o and lower back ache. i am so confused. :cry: do i do another opk today? or what do i do?Click to expand...

Most people don't O ON the day of their positive, especially whem the positive is at night since you O anywhere from 12-72 hours AFTER the positive..so today is probably O day


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies a quick question- if i o late i....will me cycle be longer or will my LP be super short (waaaay too short?) thanks x
> 
> i agree with krissie. lp should always remain the same
> 
> 
> 
> afm: guys my temp went down today instead of up :( i don't even know what that means? does that mean i failed to O? i still have bad cramping like o and lower back ache. i am so confused. :cry: do i do another opk today? or what do i do?Click to expand...

Hi Hun so sorry the temp is confusing......I have absolutely no idea regarding temping as I haven't done it but hopefully the temp was inaccurate and the o is definitely happening.......especially as you having cramping etc. you seem to know your body pretty well and it does seem like all the signs are you are Oing.......fingers and toes crossed for you Hun.....keep us up to date :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Finally test line darker than control and a smiley!!!!!!
:happydance: 

Only problem is DH has already asked if we can take "a wee break" for tonight!!!!!! I'm about to text him the photo and subtly hint - Hell No!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Powell130

twinkletoe said:


> Finally test line darker than control and a smiley!!!!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> Only problem is DH has already asked if we can take "a wee break" for tonight!!!!!! I'm about to text him the photo and subtly hint - Hell No!!

Go catch that eggie!!


----------



## krissie328

twinkletoe said:


> Finally test line darker than control and a smiley!!!!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> Only problem is DH has already asked if we can take "a wee break" for tonight!!!!!! I'm about to text him the photo and subtly hint - Hell No!!

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

Aghhh! Hubble has just text to say he not feeling well and his head is splitting!!!! Grrrr! He is so building me up for no bding!! I will prevail!! Whoever thought that WE would be the ones pestering. THEM to do it!!!:haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Twinkle, go catch it!!! :)

As requested, here is my scan pic. Measuring 9+2, heart rate is 181 BPM.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinkletoe

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Twinkle, go catch it!!! :)
> 
> As requested, here is my scan pic. Measuring 9+2, heart rate is 181 BPM.

Awwwwwww so so pleased for you how exciting!!! Xxx so cute!!


----------



## rtebbe89

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Twinkle, go catch it!!! :)
> 
> As requested, here is my scan pic. Measuring 9+2, heart rate is 181 BPM.

Congratulations! Its so good to see it in real life!


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Twinkle, go catch it!!! :)
> 
> As requested, here is my scan pic. Measuring 9+2, heart rate is 181 BPM.

Those are always my favorite! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hal423

Mommy - this cycle i O'd 2 days after my positive OPK and it was the day after I got the cramps too. That's why they say to BD the day of and 2-3 more days AFTER your positive. I feel like today or tomorrow is it for you! 

Twinkle - yay for a positive OPK finally!! Get DH some ibuprofen and make him hop in the sack ASAP!

Krissie - I really hope O happens soon for you girl! Fingers crossed and hang in there!

Bella - beautiful scan pic! Is that the first scan you had? Did you have to wait 9 weeks? Torture!

DH comes back tonight and I made this to give him. Gonna roll it up and tell him that DD made him an art project at preschool while he was away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Hal- I love it!! I think that would make a hilarious shirt to tell family with.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. i don't know why i'm so freaked out this cycle. funny thing is, i already feel out.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hal - YES!!! First scan & first appointment! I felt like I waited forever!!! 

I love the announcement! Tell us how DH reacts!! :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal- love love love it!!!! So cute ! Let us know how it goes!

Mommy- I know what you mean I feel the same.....I know I shouldn't but I know how you are feeling......we just gotta give eachother and the other girls PMA we can do this!!!! Xx

Krissie- hang in there Hun hopefully the cycle is just a bit unusual but you will see some reason soon!!! 

Bella- you must be so happy to have your appointment done and dusted and to have seen your beautiful baba! You decided if you going to find out the sex?!


----------



## hal423

Thanks ladies! Bella sorry to hear you had to wait so long! I just called a clinic near my office and they won't do a scan until 8-10 weeks, ugh. The wait is killer but I guess so worth it to see such a healthy little gummy bear in there and not having to be left in limbo if you got a scan too early!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i didn't get to have one til 13 weeks with dd!


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Mommy - this cycle i O'd 2 days after my positive OPK and it was the day after I got the cramps too. That's why they say to BD the day of and 2-3 more days AFTER your positive. I feel like today or tomorrow is it for you!
> 
> Twinkle - yay for a positive OPK finally!! Get DH some ibuprofen and make him hop in the sack ASAP!
> 
> Krissie - I really hope O happens soon for you girl! Fingers crossed and hang in there!
> 
> Bella - beautiful scan pic! Is that the first scan you had? Did you have to wait 9 weeks? Torture!
> 
> DH comes back tonight and I made this to give him. Gonna roll it up and tell him that DD made him an art project at preschool while he was away.

That's so cute!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...


----------



## rtebbe89

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies! Bella sorry to hear you had to wait so long! I just called a clinic near my office and they won't do a scan until 8-10 weeks, ugh. The wait is killer but I guess so worth it to see such a healthy little gummy bear in there and not having to be left in limbo if you got a scan too early!

You are lucky to get to see babe that early. Generally here (British Columbia) we only get one sometime between 18-20 weeks. Being plus size and having spotting with my ds following a miscarriage I got one at 5weeks then 6 weeks and then one every 4 weeks once I hit 24 weeks to check growth.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't see this being our month, hubby has had an awful tooth infection for 2 months now and finally got it seen to this week, they weren't hopeful that the treatment will work at all and he's also running a low grade fever all the time with it and taking his third course of antibiotics. I've read that both fever and antibiotics diminish sperm production. Add that to the fact that we're :sex: less because he doesn't feel up to it and our chances suddenly look very very low. :(

I'm gutted, and sperm apparently takes 75+ days to replenish so this could be still affecting us in 3/4 cycles time. :(


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> I can't see this being our month, hubby has had an awful tooth infection for 2 months now and finally got it seen to this week, they weren't hopeful that the treatment will work at all and he's also running a low grade fever all the time with it and taking his third course of antibiotics. I've read that both fever and antibiotics diminish sperm production. Add that to the fact that we're :sex: less because he doesn't feel up to it and our chances suddenly look very very low. :(
> 
> I'm gutted, and sperm apparently takes 75+ days to replenish so this could be still affecting us in 3/4 cycles time. :(

Get him some zinc and royal jelly!


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...

welll honestly, if you still want a surprise, get a couple of neutral onesies. if it's a girl you're fine, if not, you have somethin gto take baby home in. not like we dress them all up in their finest when they first come home anyway right?


----------



## mommyxofxone

over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> I can't see this being our month, hubby has had an awful tooth infection for 2 months now and finally got it seen to this week, they weren't hopeful that the treatment will work at all and he's also running a low grade fever all the time with it and taking his third course of antibiotics. I've read that both fever and antibiotics diminish sperm production. Add that to the fact that we're :sex: less because he doesn't feel up to it and our chances suddenly look very very low. :(
> 
> I'm gutted, and sperm apparently takes 75+ days to replenish so this could be still affecting us in 3/4 cycles time. :(

Hey Hun so so sorry Hubbie isn't doing well......really hope a determined spermie catches your eggy as that's all it takes as wee all know but I know it's hard to believe sometimes with everything we think about during our cycle. Maybe try some complementary vitamins for DH as Powell suggested. Really sorry you are feeling so down and sending you lots and lots of hugs:hugs: And baby dust! Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.

Mommy- really sorry you are feeling so stressed.....and hope those temps of yours behave themselves!! :hugs: what day are you taking as the day you O'ed do you think?

As for me- I managed to get DH to bd last night!! Woohoo! :happydance: He announced when he got home from work that he wasn't feeling well enough to bd......then when we went to bed he said the same thing but I managed to change his mind! Hehe! TMI! :blush:


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.
> 
> Mommy- really sorry you are feeling so stressed.....and hope those temps of yours behave themselves!! :hugs: what day are you taking as the day you O'ed do you think?
> 
> As for me- I managed to get DH to bd last night!! Woohoo! :happydance: He announced when he got home from work that he wasn't feeling well enough to bd......then when we went to bed he said the same thing but I managed to change his mind! Hehe! TMI! :blush:Click to expand...

i honestly don't know if i did yet hun. having more cramping again suddenly today! i don't know what's going on. And temps aren't going higher. cp usually goes down and closes after o. and it's not down yet. if i o today though at least we got the last three days of bding in. 


glad you changed his mind!!!! did you O then?


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.
> 
> Mommy- really sorry you are feeling so stressed.....and hope those temps of yours behave themselves!! :hugs: what day are you taking as the day you O'ed do you think?
> 
> As for me- I managed to get DH to bd last night!! Woohoo! :happydance: He announced when he got home from work that he wasn't feeling well enough to bd......then when we went to bed he said the same thing but I managed to change his mind! Hehe! TMI! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i honestly don't know if i did yet hun. having more cramping again suddenly today! i don't know what's going on. And temps aren't going higher. cp usually goes down and closes after o. and it's not down yet. if i o today though at least we got the last three days of bding in.
> 
> 
> glad you changed his mind!!!! did you O then?Click to expand...

I'm the same......bd'ed last three days positive opk yesterday.....negative this morning......CP I think is still high not completely sure as this the first cycle I'm even checking so I'm not really sure what I am feeling for! But today I can't feel anything and I remember really early in my cycle feeling it so I assume it's still high.....so I assume that means I haven't O'ed yet?? Will try try try to get another bd'ing session in this evening but I'm not particularly liking my chances!! Hope you get your confirmation soon Hun.....I guess I won't get any confirmation but after today I'm going to quit bding and assume I have O'ed that is assuming opk still negative. 

Without temping should I take day after negative opk as 1 dpo? Or wait until CP is low?? So confusing!! So glad we can talk to each other about all this!


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.
> 
> Mommy- really sorry you are feeling so stressed.....and hope those temps of yours behave themselves!! :hugs: what day are you taking as the day you O'ed do you think?
> 
> As for me- I managed to get DH to bd last night!! Woohoo! :happydance: He announced when he got home from work that he wasn't feeling well enough to bd......then when we went to bed he said the same thing but I managed to change his mind! Hehe! TMI! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i honestly don't know if i did yet hun. having more cramping again suddenly today! i don't know what's going on. And temps aren't going higher. cp usually goes down and closes after o. and it's not down yet. if i o today though at least we got the last three days of bding in.
> 
> 
> glad you changed his mind!!!! did you O then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same......bd'ed last three days positive opk yesterday.....negative this morning......CP I think is still high not completely sure as this the first cycle I'm even checking so I'm not really sure what I am feeling for! But today I can't feel anything and I remember really early in my cycle feeling it so I assume it's still high.....so I assume that means I haven't O'ed yet?? Will try try try to get another bd'ing session in this evening but I'm not particularly liking my chances!! Hope you get your confirmation soon Hun.....I guess I won't get any confirmation but after today I'm going to quit bding and assume I have O'ed that is assuming opk still negative.
> 
> Without temping should I take day after negative opk as 1 dpo? Or wait until CP is low?? So confusing!! So glad we can talk to each other about all this!Click to expand...

as far as i know the day after O is 1dpo. SO if you are SURE you o'd on a certain day, then yes that's it but without temping you really can't be sure. you're cp may not do what mine does after O. i am still having cramping today so maybe i'm goign to o today? i really don't know. you can O up to 72 hours after your positive opk. i'm just hoping my body actually can because it seems like it's having trouble this cycle. :( that temp yo yo really confuses me. 

is there a reason you don't temp? i can't not know if i o'd (control issues lol) so i HAVE to do it. I was thinking about dropping the temps after i get my confirmation though. i know how long my lp is so i was hoping i can let that part of temping go and relax the last half. but i don't know if i can give that up.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...
> 
> welll honestly, if you still want a surprise, get a couple of neutral onesies. if it's a girl you're fine, if not, you have somethin gto take baby home in. not like we dress them all up in their finest when they first come home anyway right?Click to expand...

Yes! You can do a nursery in grey and white and add pink or blue when baby is here. If a girl you'll have plenty of clothes!


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> over here my temp went up but only to 97.3. I'm terrified it won't go up again tomorrow. what if my temps are stuck in the two?! it keeps going 97.3, 96.9, 97.3 and here we are again?! i'm nervous. please pray tomorrows temp goes up.
> 
> Mommy- really sorry you are feeling so stressed.....and hope those temps of yours behave themselves!! :hugs: what day are you taking as the day you O'ed do you think?
> 
> As for me- I managed to get DH to bd last night!! Woohoo! :happydance: He announced when he got home from work that he wasn't feeling well enough to bd......then when we went to bed he said the same thing but I managed to change his mind! Hehe! TMI! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> i honestly don't know if i did yet hun. having more cramping again suddenly today! i don't know what's going on. And temps aren't going higher. cp usually goes down and closes after o. and it's not down yet. if i o today though at least we got the last three days of bding in.
> 
> 
> glad you changed his mind!!!! did you O then?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same......bd'ed last three days positive opk yesterday.....negative this morning......CP I think is still high not completely sure as this the first cycle I'm even checking so I'm not really sure what I am feeling for! But today I can't feel anything and I remember really early in my cycle feeling it so I assume it's still high.....so I assume that means I haven't O'ed yet?? Will try try try to get another bd'ing session in this evening but I'm not particularly liking my chances!! Hope you get your confirmation soon Hun.....I guess I won't get any confirmation but after today I'm going to quit bding and assume I have O'ed that is assuming opk still negative.
> 
> Without temping should I take day after negative opk as 1 dpo? Or wait until CP is low?? So confusing!! So glad we can talk to each other about all this!Click to expand...
> 
> as far as i know the day after O is 1dpo. SO if you are SURE you o'd on a certain day, then yes that's it but without temping you really can't be sure. you're cp may not do what mine does after O. i am still having cramping today so maybe i'm goign to o today? i really don't know. you can O up to 72 hours after your positive opk. i'm just hoping my body actually can because it seems like it's having trouble this cycle. :( that temp yo yo really confuses me.
> 
> is there a reason you don't temp? i can't not know if i o'd (control issues lol) so i HAVE to do it. I was thinking about dropping the temps after i get my confirmation though. i know how long my lp is so i was hoping i can let that part of temping go and relax the last half. but i don't know if i can give that up.Click to expand...

Hey Hun- I tried temping this cycle but just couldn't stick to it! I wake up all the time in the night and my temps were just everywhere, I would forget to temp when I first woke up and them temps were way off.....just found it all far too stressful! But now I'm just as stressed not knowing whether I have o'ed so I guess temping is a double edged sword.....it brings certainty but can also being big stress!!! I think you have something though......if you know you have o'ed then maybe drop the temps as you have the certainty and can't change anything to make things any different at that point. 

Ok well since I Can't be certain.....but had twinges on left side yesterday and blazing positive yesterday and nothing today i think I am just going to have to take today as O day in the hope that I have and I will take tomorrow as 1 dpo as I don't have any other way to track the rest of the cycle!??

Hope that cramping of yours is O today......is it possible that one temp wasn't accurate?


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkle- i guess it is possible? i mean i temp the same time every day- i know one night dd came in and i couldn't get back to sleep. she came in for a minute and when i took her back and came back, i was up for like an hour. i'm sure that screwed something up! i just cant remember what day it was. wish i could. holy crap.

I THINK cp is moving down and i know it's closed now. but still having minor cramping. 

And yes you're right, it's a double edged sword. soooooo stressful!!!! but too stressful not to!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry everyone is having such a rough time with O this cycle :( I was in the same boat for a bit but now that I've successfully pinpointed o and it has been the same CD for two cycles I'm hoping I will be able to relax a lot more next cycle. 

I was hoping to lengthen lp some but out of the blue got some real strong af symptoms so I'm guessing she's on her way I just was hoping I would hold her off by a day or two longer this time. The way I've felt all evening though I'll be lucky if she holds off long enough to even give me a 10 day lp :nope:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hal, how did dh react? Also how are your tests looking? If you've taken any recent ones that is lol


----------



## hal423

Twinkle and mommy - I really hope you get your crosshairs soon. I feel so bad that you're still in O limbo! But good for you both for getting your DH to get down to business!

Miracles - he's so excited! A little wary at first since I got his hopes up before and it was a chemical but my lines are getting darker and darker and I'm officially "late" today!

I made an OB appt but they won't see me until I'm around 8 weeks so I have to wait until 9/18 to make sure all is well.

I really hope this is it! My parents are coming to visit in a couple weeks and I'm dying to put DD in her "this is what an awesome sister" shirt when they arrive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Twinkle and mommy - I really hope you get your crosshairs soon. I feel so bad that you're still in O limbo! But good for you both for getting your DH to get down to business!
> 
> Miracles - he's so excited! A little wary at first since I got his hopes up before and it was a chemical but my lines are getting darker and darker and I'm officially "late" today!
> 
> I made an OB appt but they won't see me until I'm around 8 weeks so I have to wait until 9/18 to make sure all is well.
> 
> I really hope this is it! My parents are coming to visit in a couple weeks and I'm dying to put DD in her "this is what an awesome sister" shirt when they arrive.

i would test again hun the morning they come just to double check then hell i'd put the shirt on! 

thanks hun, my temp is going up, so thinking i'm about 2dpo today :)


----------



## Powell130

Didn't you already use a weeks estimator to confirm Hal? :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

OMG!!! My friend and I talked briefly about TTC (literally she just said "you'll probably be either heavily pregnant or have a baby by then" and Micah must have been listening... 

Just had a very awkward lunchtime with my nearly 3 year old:

"when is my baby getting here?" "did you eat and eat and eat and then you'll get fat and have a baby?" :rofl: "I'm waiting for my baby, when can I have it?" (I answered when it's the right time and he looked at the clock and said "is it the right time Now?!") "is it going to be a brother or a sister?" "how does a baby get out of it's mummy's tummy?" :blush:

Very sweet&#128559;but sad, I wish I could give him what he wants!


----------



## Powell130

:happydance: got 3+ on a Clear Blue this morning! I planned on saving it until Sunday but needed to POAS :happydance:


----------



## hal423

Yay powell! I have one left too but I wanna wait until I'll def see a 3+. How many weeks after your first clear positive did you take it?


----------



## Powell130

9 DPO faint lines on ICs and FRER
10 DPO Yes+ on First Response Gold Digi
11 DPO 1-2 WEEKS
14 DPO 2-3 WEEKS (was 2 weeks exactly since O)
19 DPO 3+ WEEKS (I'll be 5 weeks, 3 since O on Sunday)


----------



## hal423

Congrats!! I am exact same - faint lines at 9dpo and digi 1-2 at 11dpo. I'll try mine at 19-20 DPO too :)


----------



## Powell130

Perfect! Don't expect it since some say they're not a good indicator but I say the opposite lol worked nicely for me


----------



## hal423

I know - I've heard lots of negatives about those. But I'm gonna use it anyway. I'm 14 dpo today. When is your EDD? I'm 4/28 but will have to have another c section so it will be the week before.


----------



## Powell130

I thought the same lol I was like ehhh why not lol that's why I was expecting 2-3 again especially since I didn't plan on using it until Sunday when I'm exactly 5 weeks.
My due date going off O is April 24. I had GD with our son and was induced a few days before my due date so not sure if that'll happen but I'm gonna try to avoid it at all costs after a 36 hour labor and 3 hours of pushing lol


----------



## hal423

Oh no that's terrible! I hope that doesn't happen again. I was in labor for 23 hrs and they gave me pitocin and broke my water, but I wasn't dilating so I had to go under the knife. I kinda like the fact that I won't have to wait for labor this time and can just show up at the hospital when they tell me and have my baby right away. I have no desire to try for a VBAC - most are unsuccessful and I don't wanna risk it.


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> OMG!!! My friend and I talked briefly about TTC (literally she just said "you'll probably be either heavily pregnant or have a baby by then" and Micah must have been listening...
> 
> Just had a very awkward lunchtime with my nearly 3 year old:
> 
> "when is my baby getting here?" "did you eat and eat and eat and then you'll get fat and have a baby?" :rofl: "I'm waiting for my baby, when can I have it?" (I answered when it's the right time and he looked at the clock and said "is it the right time Now?!") "is it going to be a brother or a sister?" "how does a baby get out of it's mummy's tummy?" :blush:
> 
> Very sweet&#128559;but sad, I wish I could give him what he wants!

Angel- what cute cute questions from DS.......hopefully he will his answer before long! Isn't it amazing what they pick up!!x


----------



## twinkletoe

Hal and Powell- glad both your pregnancies are going well! Great to see that 3+Powell!! Hopefully you will have yours before long Hal!!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- I am counting today as 1 dpo how about you? 

AFM- No idea what length to guess lp so just going to wait for AF I guess!! My wee mans birthday is in 2 weeks so I guess I could test then if the witch doesn't show!!! But I'm sure she will before then!! DH officially BD,ed out for this cycle......we bd'ed cd- 6,7,9,11,13,15,16,17,18.....for mid week bding that was pretty good for DH! FX!! Xx happy Friday to all my girlies!! Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...
> 
> welll honestly, if you still want a surprise, get a couple of neutral onesies. if it's a girl you're fine, if not, you have somethin gto take baby home in. not like we dress them all up in their finest when they first come home anyway right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You can do a nursery in grey and white and add pink or blue when baby is here. If a girl you'll have plenty of clothes!Click to expand...

Thanks mommy & Powell. Thats sort of the way I did it with DD. we bought both girl stuff & boy stuff (nursery decor & outfits). We painted the nursery a gender neutral color (cream). My parents did girl laundry once we found out it was a girl & brought clothing to the hospital for her. But then when I got home I still had to make her name for over the crib, decorate her room with the girl stuff we bought & return all the boy stuff. While I had a really tough PP recovery, & a rough start to breastfeeding. I just don't think I can handle the stress of all that while trying to take care of a newborn & my toddler. But thanks for the suggestions! :flow:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...
> 
> welll honestly, if you still want a surprise, get a couple of neutral onesies. if it's a girl you're fine, if not, you have somethin gto take baby home in. not like we dress them all up in their finest when they first come home anyway right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You can do a nursery in grey and white and add pink or blue when baby is here. If a girl you'll have plenty of clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mommy & Powell. Thats sort of the way I did it with DD. we bought both girl stuff & boy stuff (nursery decor & outfits). We painted the nursery a gender neutral color (cream). My parents did girl laundry once we found out it was a girl & brought clothing to the hospital for her. But then when I got home I still had to make her name for over the crib, decorate her room with the girl stuff we bought & return all the boy stuff. While I had a really tough PP recovery, & a rough start to breastfeeding. I just don't think I can handle the stress of all that while trying to take care of a newborn & my toddler. But thanks for the suggestions! :flow:Click to expand...

fyi babies dont care about decorations!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL Powell, & DD spent her first 10 months in my room, but a nesting mommy wants everything ready & perfect - & that's one thing I won't have being team yellow. It's the only thing that bugged me last time around. :(


----------



## rtebbe89

Ladies I'm so excited for you!
Afm I'm now cd 47 and no signs of AF. I have no clue what is going on as I am getting bfns. If AF isn't here by Monday I think I am going to make a doctors appointment


----------



## twinkletoe

rtebbe89 said:


> Ladies I'm so excited for you!
> Afm I'm now cd 47 and no signs of AF. I have no clue what is going on as I am getting bfns. If AF isn't here by Monday I think I am going to make a doctors appointment

Sorry it's been such a long and confusing cycle for you Hun......really hope you get some answers soon.......hang in there......sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Hal & Powell* - so nice to see your pregnancies progress!! i'm totally jealous. i just feel like it'll never happen over here. i'm totally impatient so i'm terrified i'll give up again before i ever get a bfp. 





twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- I am counting today as 1 dpo how about you?
> 
> AFM- No idea what length to guess lp so just going to wait for AF I guess!! My wee mans birthday is in 2 weeks so I guess I could test then if the witch doesn't show!!! But I'm sure she will before then!! DH officially BD,ed out for this cycle......we bd'ed cd- 6,7,9,11,13,15,16,17,18.....for mid week bding that was pretty good for DH! FX!! Xx happy Friday to all my girlies!! Xx

i FINALLY got my confirmed O from ff- but i did have to drop the one temp in there and it says i'm 3dpo now. :) nice to finally be in the tww. You should try to count the days til af though (IF she shows) so you will know your lp for future. I have to know all that crap though lol! WOW i think you covered your bases with the bd'ing! i so hope we did. we got cd 15 16 18 19 20




BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, yes! It's a relief that baby is healthy, wiggling away in there, waving its little arms & legs around! And yes, we will find out the sex, reluctantly though. DD was a surprise & although I wasn't 100% on board with team yellow at first, I loved it in the end! The reason we're not team yellow this time (& it was a tough decision for me) was because of the stress of being prepared for the baby. I was really stressed the first time around because nothing was ready. I was waiting to know the gender. So, knowing the gender = less stress. So we're going with that route. Although I totally see myself sobbing when I find out, being like "but I really wanted a surprise!" :haha: Oh hormones...
> 
> welll honestly, if you still want a surprise, get a couple of neutral onesies. if it's a girl you're fine, if not, you have somethin gto take baby home in. not like we dress them all up in their finest when they first come home anyway right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You can do a nursery in grey and white and add pink or blue when baby is here. If a girl you'll have plenty of clothes!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mommy & Powell. Thats sort of the way I did it with DD. we bought both girl stuff & boy stuff (nursery decor & outfits). We painted the nursery a gender neutral color (cream). My parents did girl laundry once we found out it was a girl & brought clothing to the hospital for her. But then when I got home I still had to make her name for over the crib, decorate her room with the girl stuff we bought & return all the boy stuff. While I had a really tough PP recovery, & a rough start to breastfeeding. I just don't think I can handle the stress of all that while trying to take care of a newborn & my toddler. But thanks for the suggestions! :flow:Click to expand...

You gotta do what you gotta do! i know that feeling. i HAD to know with DD, i just had to. this time, i'm not sure if i have to know or not. but dh wants to know. so i guess i'd be fine either way with all of that. I still never got letters for dd for her room. I suck. 





*afm*- _I am now 3 dpo. I'm so glad i can take it easy. i feel really weird about my temps though, this cycle looks so wonky. I don't have faith. Even though we did good with timing of BD, i mean we really hit every day we could i still feel like it wasn't enough. but i guess I'll always feel like that because when it comes to ttc, i feel like such a total failure. _


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- yes......FF has me at 2 DPO.....not based on temps as I totally gave up but based on CM and OPKs......I know it's not full proof and I know I can't be sure I O'ed but I just have to hope I did! You are right I should keep track for LP purposes......no idea what to expect.....last cycle was 23 days and today is already cd 20 so I am assuming a good bit longer??
The timing of your bding was great!! You did really cover your bases and did everything you could. We need to try and give eachother some PMA in this TWW......I don't even really know if I O'ed and you are stressing about a temp......but in reality we both did all we could and timed everything as well as we could.......we need some major baby and sticky dust over the next couple of weeks! How long do you expect your LP to be?


----------



## mommyxofxone

lp is usually 13 days. so i SHOULD expect af on sept 2nd or so. i probably will test early and get really down lol.

your cm and opk should be plenty to know O that's great, i wish i didn't have to know temps! i don't think i'm gonna stop lol it's like an addiction.


----------



## twinkletoe

We can stick this out together! No idea about lp or cycle length so might just join you and guess sept 2nd if the big bad witch doesn't show before the !! I am determined not to test this cycle.......I think I get more upset with BFNs than with AF so will TRY and TRY to hold out!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Krissie- any progress with your cycle? Thinking of you X


----------



## hal423

Yay twinkle and mommy for being in the TWW! Twinkle - your LP usually stays the same - it's the first part of your cycle that can change while you're waiting to O. im cheering both of you on for this cycle and seriously way to go for BDing all that time! You both def covered your bases!

Rtebbe - ugh, CD 47? I feel your pain. I had those really long 60+ day cycles when I came off BC and was trying to conceive my daughter. I hope you caught the egg this time hun!

Bella - I will be finding out gender this time too. I can imagine how stressful it was the first go round. My SIL has been surprised for both of her pregnancies and it is so exciting. I wish I could do it but I am so impatient and HAVE to know.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Positive opk today! Dtd early hours of yesterday and this lunchtime, thank goodness for weekends!


----------



## twinkletoe

AngelofTroy said:


> Positive opk today! Dtd early hours of yesterday and this lunchtime, thank goodness for weekends!

Woohoo!!!! That's great!!!and yes weekend O is so so much better!! Good luck Hun!!


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Yay twinkle and mommy for being in the TWW! Twinkle - your LP usually stays the same - it's the first part of your cycle that can change while you're waiting to O. im cheering both of you on for this cycle and seriously way to go for BDing all that time! You both def covered your bases!
> 
> Rtebbe - ugh, CD 47? I feel your pain. I had those really long 60+ day cycles when I came off BC and was trying to conceive my daughter. I hope you caught the egg this time hun!
> 
> Bella - I will be finding out gender this time too. I can imagine how stressful it was the first go round. My SIL has been surprised for both of her pregnancies and it is so exciting. I wish I could do it but I am so impatient and HAVE to know.

Thanks Hal- that's the confusing thing as I have had LP of 10 days last cycle but cycle before was 14 days but think that was chemical as had faint positive......didn't track before that so I have no idea what to expect?!?!


----------



## krissie328

No news here. I am CD 26 still no positive opk or temp change. I had a ton of ewcm on Friday but it's all but gone now. I'm pretty sure the clomid gave me a cyst based on the pain I'm feeling. I need to call my doctor next week. I think we are going to go on birth control for at least a cycle. I'm not sure if we will be ttc again until the new year. Just feeling drained and I'd like to get the clomid out and try femara. 

Sorry for such a down post. I just don't think I'm ready quite yet. :nope:


----------



## hal423

Oh Krissie that sucks! Is his your first month on clomid? Could the pain be ovulation finally getting ready to happen? When did you usually O prior to taking the clomid?


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Oh Krissie that sucks! Is his your first month on clomid? Could the pain be ovulation finally getting ready to happen? When did you usually O prior to taking the clomid?

When I o on my own it's pretty rare and all over the place. Sometimes CD 12 all the way to CD 36 last cycle. 

This is my second cycle on clomid. My first cycle I got pregnant with DS and o'd on CD 15. So it is my first cycle since having ds. 

I don't think it's o trying to happen. It was really intense last week with pain all over my left side and back. I should have gone in but I've been so busy and didn't make time. It is now fading and more of a dull ache in my lower back. My opks are very faint and have been for the last week. My temps have been fairly level, except one dip Thursday. But the next two were right on par with the previous ones.


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> We can stick this out together! No idea about lp or cycle length so might just join you and guess sept 2nd if the big bad witch doesn't show before the !! I am determined not to test this cycle.......I think I get more upset with BFNs than with AF so will TRY and TRY to hold out!!!

woo hoo we can test together! and i always say i'll hold out and never do. But if i use all the cheapy tests this time i'm getting the better ones when i finally do run out. sept 2nd is a good day! my friend finds out gender for her baby that day too :)




krissie328 said:


> No news here. I am CD 26 still no positive opk or temp change. I had a ton of ewcm on Friday but it's all but gone now. I'm pretty sure the clomid gave me a cyst based on the pain I'm feeling. I need to call my doctor next week. I think we are going to go on birth control for at least a cycle. I'm not sure if we will be ttc again until the new year. Just feeling drained and I'd like to get the clomid out and try femara.
> 
> Sorry for such a down post. I just don't think I'm ready quite yet. :nope:

oh hun i'm so sorry :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So my chart looks pretty good right now, which scares me because it is somewhat getting my hopes up no matter how much I try to talk myself down. It is only my second temp chart too but it's totally different from last months. Af would be due today with my 10 day lp so I'm just terrified everytime I go to the bathroom that she's going to show her face and take me by total surprise. 

Best of luck to those of you just entering the TWW!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Krissie- really sorry you are feeling so down Hun....sending you lots of hugs ......this is the last cycle I can ttc until Feb so I might be right there with you if you decide to take a break....indintbhave any experience with the drugs but I really hope you find the right one for you xxx

Miracles- that's so good that you are feeling positive and that you have reached 10dpo without AF! Are you going to text at all or just wait it out??

Mommy- yes! We can test together although it sounds like you might test before that! Lol!! What dpo do you think you might test? 

AFM 3dpo and totally impatient already!! Had a big glob of EWCM this morning?!?! What?!?!?! Started panicking that body trying to O again??


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Krissie- really sorry you are feeling so down Hun....sending you lots of hugs ......this is the last cycle I can ttc until Feb so I might be right there with you if you decide to take a break....indintbhave any experience with the drugs but I really hope you find the right one for you xxx
> 
> Miracles- that's so good that you are feeling positive and that you have reached 10dpo without AF! Are you going to text at all or just wait it out??
> 
> Mommy- yes! We can test together although it sounds like you might test before that! Lol!! What dpo do you think you might test?
> 
> AFM 3dpo and totally impatient already!! Had a big glob of EWCM this morning?!?! What?!?!?! Started panicking that body trying to O again??

I don't think I will test until next weekend if af is still mia. I'm fairly confident I had an implantation dip on my chart but definitely don't want to see a chemical or anything by testing anytime soon. Or realize that I'm totally wrong and the vitamins have just successfully lengthened lp some and that's all that I'm seeing in my chart. 

Lots of ladies seem to have good luck when they've had lots of cm after O! Idk if that is ewcm necessarily though :shrug: I also got a lot of cm after O'ing (quite a bit more than I did leading up to O, which was frustrating) so I wondered if after O the cm we see could be what was actually in the cervix during O? Or that could be totally dumb speculation :haha: I have no idea really. I never have been that good with the cm checking and whatnot. Either way hopefully your body already O'd and it's a good sign for you!!! When will you start testing?


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Krissie- really sorry you are feeling so down Hun....sending you lots of hugs ......this is the last cycle I can ttc until Feb so I might be right there with you if you decide to take a break....indintbhave any experience with the drugs but I really hope you find the right one for you xxx
> 
> Miracles- that's so good that you are feeling positive and that you have reached 10dpo without AF! Are you going to text at all or just wait it out??
> 
> Mommy- yes! We can test together although it sounds like you might test before that! Lol!! What dpo do you think you might test?
> 
> AFM 3dpo and totally impatient already!! Had a big glob of EWCM this morning?!?! What?!?!?! Started panicking that body trying to O again??
> 
> I don't think I will test until next weekend if af is still mia. I'm fairly confident I had an implantation dip on my chart but definitely don't want to see a chemical or anything by testing anytime soon. Or realize that I'm totally wrong and the vitamins have just successfully lengthened lp some and that's all that I'm seeing in my chart.
> 
> Lots of ladies seem to have good luck when they've had lots of cm after O! Idk if that is ewcm necessarily though :shrug: I also got a lot of cm after O'ing (quite a bit more than I did leading up to O, which was frustrating) so I wondered if after O the cm we see could be what was actually in the cervix during O? Or that could be totally dumb speculation :haha: I have no idea really. I never have been that good with the cm checking and whatnot. Either way hopefully your body already O'd and it's a good sign for you!!! When will you start testing?Click to expand...

Miracles- I'm the same as you as I have been taking B6 this cycle to try and lengthen my LP so am very wary of putting a date in my head for AF.....mommyxo decided on the 2nd sept and since I don't really know what my LP might be I might do that too..... Will be 13dpo then......AF probably before that though but I guess you never know!! Totally understand your thinking though I had a chemical the cycle before last and it was just horrible to see that BFP and then AF.....thanks for your input on EWCM.....I like your theory.....fx I did O when I thought .....I'm useless at CM checking but couldn't miss this massive blob when I wiped! Sorry TMI!! X


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm also trying B6 this cycle to lengthen my 9 day LP, so I'm right with you ladies not knowing when to expect AF. I had my first positive opk yesterday (not taken one today as out at the zoo) but I'm sort of convinced I O'd already as I've had ewcm for a few days which suddenly stopped last night and is now creamy. My cervix is really low as of last night, I'm not sure what that's about?


----------



## Powell130

You O anywhere from 12-72 hours after your LH surge, so you could have already. Also theres no real point in continuing to take OPKs after a positive, it usually just adds more confusion


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Krissie- really sorry you are feeling so down Hun....sending you lots of hugs ......this is the last cycle I can ttc until Feb so I might be right there with you if you decide to take a break....indintbhave any experience with the drugs but I really hope you find the right one for you xxx
> 
> Miracles- that's so good that you are feeling positive and that you have reached 10dpo without AF! Are you going to text at all or just wait it out??
> 
> Mommy- yes! We can test together although it sounds like you might test before that! Lol!! What dpo do you think you might test?
> 
> AFM 3dpo and totally impatient already!! Had a big glob of EWCM this morning?!?! What?!?!?! Started panicking that body trying to O again??

WELL if i was smart i wouldn't test til like 12dpo. but i don't know how long i can hold out to be honest.


----------



## hal423

Angel - if your cervix is low, you probably already O'd. Do you temp to confirm that it happened? I agree with Powell to stop taking them after the first positive. If you start getting EWCM and your cervix is high, then your body is gearing up to O. The only way to know for sure that O happened is to temp. If your CM has dried up then most likely you've already O'd or, you haven't O'd yet and your body may try again later. If this is your first cycle with B6 it may have made O come earlier or it may make it later. It seems to be different for every woman. Good luck to you!

Mommy - hang in there! You're halfway through the wait already!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies- hope we are all well!! I am just back from my spin class and then I started to worry when I saw a post on another site that a girl says she stops exercise all together during the TWW?? I am stressing now......but my doc said that I could keep up the same exercise as I was doing before my BFP with DS so why would the TWW be any different?? Any thoughts girlies??


----------



## hal423

Twinkle that is false!! Exercise does wonders during pregnancy as long as you don't overdo it. It is true that you shouldn't START exercising if you've never done it before but you absolutely can (and I think should) keep up any exercise you normally do throughout the TWW and pregnancy. With DD I ran 4-5 miles a day 3-4 times a week until 20 weeks and did boot camp once a week until 8 months pregnant (without the abs part when I got past 20 weeks). It made me feel a lot better and I didn't gain too much weight. I think it also helped me to recover much faster from my c section. I did do some spinning classes but stopped when my belly got in the way.

Always talk to your doctor to make sure they give you the ok when you do get pregnant first. However in the TWW there's absolutely nothing wrong with exercise!! Go sweat it out and relieve some of the TTC stress!


----------



## twinkletoe

hal423 said:


> Twinkle that is false!! Exercise does wonders during pregnancy as long as you don't overdo it. It is true that you shouldn't START exercising if you've never done it before but you absolutely can (and I think should) keep up any exercise you normally do throughout the TWW and pregnancy. With DD I ran 4-5 miles a day 3-4 times a week until 20 weeks and did boot camp once a week until 8 months pregnant (without the abs part when I got past 20 weeks). It made me feel a lot better and I didn't gain too much weight. I think it also helped me to recover much faster from my c section. I did do some spinning classes but stopped when my belly got in the way.
> 
> Always talk to your doctor to make sure they give you the ok when you do get pregnant first. However in the TWW there's absolutely nothing wrong with exercise!! Go sweat it out and relieve some of the TTC stress!

Thanks so much for the reassurance Hal!! You did so well with exercise during your first pregnancy very impressive! I'm hoping to do the same when I get my BFP.....your so right it does relieve stress!! Especially during the TWW! Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I agree! Do not worry about working out! If anything I think it helps you during the tww, what with the increase in blood flow and everything. I actually had started working out pretty hard the cycle I conceived my daughter, it was the only thing I had done differently after 8 previous cycles with no bfp so I still think it had a little something to do with it :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Good morning! AF finally arrived!!! Never thought I would be this excited about it lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

hal423 said:


> Angel - if your cervix is low, you probably already O'd. Do you temp to confirm that it happened? I agree with Powell to stop taking them after the first positive. If you start getting EWCM and your cervix is high, then your body is gearing up to O. The only way to know for sure that O happened is to temp. If your CM has dried up then most likely you've already O'd or, you haven't O'd yet and your body may try again later. If this is your first cycle with B6 it may have made O come earlier or it may make it later. It seems to be different for every woman. Good luck to you!
> 
> Mommy - hang in there! You're halfway through the wait already!

I'm clueless about cervix position! I just noticed because it was SO low like it is before AF? Back to normal now anyway. I don't temp but I'm counting that day (CD15) as O which would be the same as last month. I just hope that the B6 lengthens my LP some as it's been 9 days the last few cycles. :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm clueless about cervix position! I just noticed because it was SO low like it is before AF? Back to normal now anyway. I don't temp but I'm counting that day (CD15) as O which would be the same as last month. I just hope that the B6 lengthens my LP some as it's been 9 days the last few cycles. :(

I found my cervix was pretty obvious around O time, it became very low and soft. I am terrible with cp too as this was the first cycle I tracked it. Other than before O I have no clue what's going on, it's really never anything in particular. 

Fingers crossed the b6 works for you!! I had a 10 day lp last cycle so this cycle after O I started taking extra vitamin c and half a b6 in the morning then half a b50complex before bed. Right now I've made it to 13dpo!


----------



## Powell130

Cervix is typically High	soft and Open during your most fertile time. Soon after O it will harden and close


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yep that is totally what I meant to type :dohh: didn't even realize I said it wrong until I read your post. Pregnancy brain maybe? :haha: more like wishful thinking! 

Anyway my cp was high during O, then went really low after. Now it's decently high again but it seems to change quite often now. Sorry for the mess up!


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> Yep that is totally what I meant to type :dohh: didn't even realize I said it wrong until I read your post. Pregnancy brain maybe? :haha: more like wishful thinking!
> 
> Anyway my cp was high during O, then went really low after. Now it's decently high again but it seems to change quite often now. Sorry for the mess up!

13 dpo and your last LP was 10.....have you tested Hun??? Gave up on CP and temping this cycle!! I am a disaster!! :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hal I still have 7 days to wait! Uggggh


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> Hal I still have 7 days to wait! Uggggh

Right there with you Hun!! Am so so so impatient already!! It's horrible to wish away a week of your life but I need a fast forward button!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> 13 dpo and your last LP was 10.....have you tested Hun??? Gave up on CP and temping this cycle!! I am a disaster!! :dohh:

Went ahead and tested today even though I didn't plan on it until Friday, didn't see anything. Temps have been staying high so far. Have a headache today though which usually happens before AF, not sure if it's hormones or from sleeping in this morning. If my temps manage to stay up and af stays away I'll probably try again Friday. With dd I was two weeks late before I got a positive test so I'm not real sure what's going on right now but I'm surprising not stressing it! :)


----------



## hal423

Hang in there ladies!! Almost through the wait!

Miracles - when do you expect AF?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Hang in there ladies!! Almost through the wait!
> 
> Miracles - when do you expect AF?

Two days ago :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lol twinkle I know what you mean!!!! How am I supposed to wait til next week?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I also have a week to go... AF is due on Tuesday if LP stays the same but that would only be 10 dpo so it's not even like I could test before! And even if it's late then that's probably Just the B6 working! 

OH is still on antibiotics with a severe tooth infection and Now a chest infection too! Feel like it's hopeless


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm really spotty though which was the first sign with my son so that's giving me a tiny bit of hope!


----------



## rtebbe89

I hope it means a bfp for you angel and hopefully your OH gets better soon


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thank you, but I just realised that acne is caused by progesterone, so it's probably just a symptom from the B6, but I suppose at least that's a sign that it's doing something?


----------



## twinkletoe

Angel I have the same thing about testing with taking B6 as late may not actually be late it might just be longer LP and I so don't want to get my hopes up so going to wait a good while (2nd sept I think) to test or maybe later if I can hold out but I'm sure the wicked witch will be here before that!

I did get weird twinges this morning while working out but I'm sure it's just muscles waking up at 5.45 am!!

I am on. Antibiotics too......doctor said they were perfectly safe while TTC and the TWW I hope she is right!!! 

How are all my lovely ladies today?


----------



## Powell130

I've been saving my last IC to see it the test line get darker than the control..it did! 

Good luck ladies!

I hope y'all don't mind me popping back in every once in a while!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150826_080131.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinkletoe

Woohoo!! That's great Powell!! Of course drop in!! It's lovely to hear from you and see how you are getting on!! Also on a purely selfish level you are very knowledgable about all this TTC business!! Hehe!! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Thanx! Haha I learned SOO much while TTC our son, I love being able to help anyone else!


----------



## hal423

Angel and twinkle - I hope the B6 works for both of you! I commend you both for holding out til AF is due - I did not have that willpower!!

Angel I hope your OH feels better soon. Men can be worse than kids when they get sick.

Yay Powell! Mine yesterday was dark as the control line so I was happy. I only have 2 left so I better wait several days!

I'm gonna try my weeks estimator test on Saturday and hope for a 3+.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Twinkle, how are you finding the B6 and how much are you taking? 

I'm taking 100 of B6 and the same of B12 alongside conception vitamins, 4dpo and my pms symptoms feel like they've doubled and I don't even usually get them yet! I've got a million spots and and I'm moody and achey. It's worrying as I feel I'll get AF sooner than ever but hoping it's just causing an increase in progesterone? 

How is it for you?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Angel do you know when you are testing yet?

Powell of course yoh better pop in!

And looks like I am having normal temp drops again ha

No symptoms.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi, I won't test until I'm late, as I've been getting AF 10dpo anyway! So Wednesday/Thurs?


----------



## rtebbe89

I can't wait to see everyone's tests!
Powell that line is fabulous! 
I am in the opposite boat the you angel, I hope my cycle length shortens, 51days was just to long and drove me nuts lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well I'm just over here at 15dpo, five days late, with temps staying elevated and tests showing me nothing. I've only taken two but both have been stark white. This did happen with dd though, I was 14 days late until I got a bfp with her. Sigh. Could be a long road until I get some answers :shrug:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

How is everyone else?


----------



## Powell130

Good luck Miracles!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles- great that AF hasn't showed her ugly face!! Very promising! BFNs are so frustrating but if it happened with DD it def seems like you have a great chance for a later BFP!! I have Al my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!

rte- really hope your next cycle is more normal and shorter for you Hun the last cycle must have been so so frustrating for you!!

Mommy - how is that urge to POAS?!?! Hehe!!

Powell and Hal- how you both feeling? 

AFM- 7dpo and don't feel anything symptom wise but I never really do!! Only thing I can say is I am pleased as the B6 seems to have stopped or at least held off the spotting for now! Last three cycles have spotted from 3dpo so fingers crossed it keeps working its magic! Not that it means I am any more likely to get my BFP but the spotting is really annoying so I'm glad to at least have 5 days more so far without it!!
Thinking of not testing until next weekend now.......really really don't want a BFN don't know why the upset me so much but they do......truth is expecting AF any day now so we shall see!!

Hope you are all well ladies- any news?? Xx


----------



## Powell130

Feeling pretty good! Ive noticed when I take my prenatal before I eat I feel like shit, but other than that im good!


----------



## hal423

I cant wait to start seeing tests either! Come on - somebody has to break!

Miracles - 5 days late?! Ugh Im so sorry that you're stuck in limbo. Have you ever been this late before? I hope it's good news for you!!

Twinkle - hooray for no spotting! Sounds like the B6 is doing its thing for you :) 

Mommy, Angel and rtebbe - any news with you guys? 

I am feeling ok - Ive been throwing up almost every day at lunch but it usually passes after that. Last night my nips were super tender and I couldn't stand anything to touch them. I stupidly took my CB digi today and only got a 2-3. I shoulda waited but I was secretly hoping my levels would be ahead of the game. Oh well.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> I cant wait to start seeing tests either! Come on - somebody has to break!
> 
> Miracles - 5 days late?! Ugh Im so sorry that you're stuck in limbo. Have you ever been this late before? I hope it's good news for you!!
> 
> Twinkle - hooray for no spotting! Sounds like the B6 is doing its thing for you :)
> 
> Mommy, Angel and rtebbe - any news with you guys?
> 
> I am feeling ok - Ive been throwing up almost every day at lunch but it usually passes after that. Last night my nips were super tender and I couldn't stand anything to touch them. I stupidly took my CB digi today and only got a 2-3. I shoulda waited but I was secretly hoping my levels would be ahead of the game. Oh well.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

I was two weeks late before I got a positive with dd. I'm typically never late though. Could be a while before I get an answer! Unless af goes ahead and shows!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Miracles- great that AF hasn't showed her ugly face!! Very promising! BFNs are so frustrating but if it happened with DD it def seems like you have a great chance for a later BFP!! I have Al my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!
> 
> rte- really hope your next cycle is more normal and shorter for you Hun the last cycle must have been so so frustrating for you!!
> 
> Mommy - how is that urge to POAS?!?! Hehe!!
> 
> Powell and Hal- how you both feeling?
> 
> AFM- 7dpo and don't feel anything symptom wise but I never really do!! Only thing I can say is I am pleased as the B6 seems to have stopped or at least held off the spotting for now! Last three cycles have spotted from 3dpo so fingers crossed it keeps working its magic! Not that it means I am any more likely to get my BFP but the spotting is really annoying so I'm glad to at least have 5 days more so far without it!!
> Thinking of not testing until next weekend now.......really really don't want a BFN don't know why the upset me so much but they do......truth is expecting AF any day now so we shall see!!
> 
> Hope you are all well ladies- any news?? Xx

Thanks!!! :) that's super awesome you don't have to deal with the spotting! Hopefully it (and af) stays away!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Powell130 said:


> Feeling pretty good! Ive noticed when I take my prenatal before I eat I feel like shit, but other than that im good!

I found this too. The best ones I took were the gummy ones right before bed.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well after all the wait the hormone headaches I've had the last two days were a warning that AF is going to win. Just noticed some red when checking to see what my cervix was doing. No idea why I was so late then :shrug: Oh well guess it's better than a 10 day lp!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles- don't loose hope plenty and I mean so so so many BFPs that I have read have had spotting ......you aren't out until the witch comes!! Fx for you Hun! And as you say if the worst happens at least it's a longer LP!! That's what I will be thinking of I manage to get to next week! Need to get to at least Tuesday for 11 day LP! Fx she stays away for you Hun! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies nothing! I have nothing! My temp is flat again now at 97.3 don't know what'll happen from here- just waiting. 

The urge to test isn't as bad right now cause if it is implantation dipping it needs like two days for a positive at the earliest so if my temp goes back up then I'll want to test. Until then il just hanging

Getting my now normal areas of my face that are thinking about turning into pimples lol. Just regular junk. Not symptom spotting! Just living right now. Trying not to think about it.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Miracles- don't loose hope plenty and I mean so so so many BFPs that I have read have had spotting ......you aren't out until the witch comes!! Fx for you Hun! And as you say if the worst happens at least it's a longer LP!! That's what I will be thinking of I manage to get to next week! Need to get to at least Tuesday for 11 day LP! Fx she stays away for you Hun! Xx

Thanks for the encouragement :hugs: I just didn't feel like af was coming at all, besides quite a bit of cramping, until the last two days. The headaches are pretty easy for me to recognize as being hormone headaches that come before AF does. I've also gotten somewhat irritable like I do too. My temp dropped this morning, still above cover but now with the spotting to add in I'm sure I'll be moving on to next month. I hope you get a longer LP too! Or even better that the witch stays completely away! I only used b6 after O and it helped me! Did you take it all cycle?


----------



## hal423

I hope it's just a little spotting miracles! Stay away AF!&#128581;

Mommy - my BFP chart with DD had two flat dips too. Here's the chart. Hopefully it'll go up tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Powell130

I did too!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-27-16-30-05.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles- still keeping everything crossed for you ! So annoying that PMS symptoms are so like early pregnancy symptoms!! Keep us up to date xx Yes I took it from CD 1 and still taking it......yes no spotting so far is a bonus but we shall see!! Also took a higher dose of VIt C this month along with my prenatal and ate pineapple core from 1dpo- 5dpo!! (Can't hurt right!) 

Mommy- I'm the same no urge to test but still extremely impatient about the days passing!! 

I am just so impatient i think especially this cycle as I have No idea what to expect!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks hal& Powell! My whole freaking cycle is flatlines! Passed o anyway. 

Twinkle I hate that you don't have a chart I can stalk :haha: 

If my temps go up ladies probably will test this weekend but not sure. Double checked my temps with dd. my temp dropped slightly at 6 dpo then I didn't have one on 7 cause who knows lol I don't remember but day 8 was below cover then shot up on 9. So hoping it goes up again. 


The only thing I have going for me is this cycle is so different than any other I've ever had


----------



## rtebbe89

OK so what gives. I would think that not have a period for 51 days would make it last longer than 2.5 days... I just want to know what's going on


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- your temp went up!!!! Woohoo!! I know I did TRY and temp this cycle and that way you would have had a chart to stalk!! Wish I had one too as I have nothing at all to go on?!?! Don't know if that's better or worse!! 

rte- not sure about AF length mine are always about 2-3 proper days with just light spitting after but I know everyone is totally different......have you made a docs appointment or anything just to ask your questions? Or you think you give it another cycle to see if it returns to a more normal pattern? Sorry it's all so annoying and stressful for you Hun xxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Miracles- still keeping everything crossed for you ! So annoying that PMS symptoms are so like early pregnancy symptoms!! Keep us up to date xx Yes I took it from CD 1 and still taking it......yes no spotting so far is a bonus but we shall see!! Also took a higher dose of VIt C this month along with my prenatal and ate pineapple core from 1dpo- 5dpo!! (Can't hurt right!)
> 
> Mommy- I'm the same no urge to test but still extremely impatient about the days passing!!
> 
> I am just so impatient i think especially this cycle as I have No idea what to expect!

I actually did the pineapple core thing this cycle too. Except I don't remember what cds and I had a hard time remembering so I think I did it four days but not right in a row. I also upped my vitamin c intake, doubled it, to 1,000 mg in addition to the b vitamins after O. Temp went back up today :shrug: no idea what is going on still.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Cm still points to af being on the way in though. No clue what the temp thing is about but I never get this without AF showing up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

@twinkle lol yeah it did! And I don't know what's better or worse either! I can stare at mine forever but doesn't mean anything. But helps pass the days. And I didn't do the pineapple core cause the spears were too expensive and honestly if I bought a whole one is have to share lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Cm still points to af being on the way in though. No clue what the temp thing is about but I never get this without AF showing up.


----------



## rtebbe89

twinkletoe said:


> Mommy- your temp went up!!!! Woohoo!! I know I did TRY and temp this cycle and that way you would have had a chart to stalk!! Wish I had one too as I have nothing at all to go on?!?! Don't know if that's better or worse!!
> 
> rte- not sure about AF length mine are always about 2-3 proper days with just light spitting after but I know everyone is totally different......have you made a docs appointment or anything just to ask your questions? Or you think you give it another cycle to see if it returns to a more normal pattern? Sorry it's all so annoying and stressful for you Hun xxx

I have an appointment for the 31st. Before ds after lasted 3 proper days with 2 of light and spotting. But even my postpartum bleed was really light and short, to the point of only needing panty liners for 3 days within hours of delivery. Nothing seems normal anymore, but time will tell if we can figure it out


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies- well DH is away with work and my parents are on holiday as are my two best friends.....DS has gone to bed so there is nothing and I repeat nothing stopping me from obsessing!!!! Aghh !!

Mommy- glad you are going as nuts as I am (sorry not a good thing to say but still a bit comforting!) ;-) 

Miracles- fx! That's great about the temp! That so funny that we have tried the same things this cycle! Keep us up to date.....I really wish there were clearer signs so this would all be easier! 

Mommy- how you feeling about testing? I haven't felt any symptoms at all! Like zero! I bought a whole pineapple for £1.28 and totally butchered it!! Disaster of slicing!! But hey as long as I included the core which was the easiest bit to get to I didn't care! No harm! Except it makes food taste funny for about 30 mins but I guess I can deal with that!! 

Rte- so glad you have a doctors appointment as at least you can put your questions out there and make yourself be heard........I actually know a few of my friends who's cycles weren't regular after having a baby for over year so hopefully it's just balancing out for you (hopefully sooner rather than later) xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies- well DH is away with work and my parents are on holiday as are my two best friends.....DS has gone to bed so there is nothing and I repeat nothing stopping me from obsessing!!!! Aghh !!
> 
> Mommy- glad you are going as nuts as I am (sorry not a good thing to say but still a bit comforting!) ;-)
> 
> Miracles- fx! That's great about the temp! That so funny that we have tried the same things this cycle! Keep us up to date.....I really wish there were clearer signs so this would all be easier!
> 
> Mommy- how you feeling about testing? I haven't felt any symptoms at all! Like zero! I bought a whole pineapple for £1.28 and totally butchered it!! Disaster of slicing!! But hey as long as I included the core which was the easiest bit to get to I didn't care! No harm! Except it makes food taste funny for about 30 mins but I guess I can deal with that!!
> 
> Rte- so glad you have a doctors appointment as at least you can put your questions out there and make yourself be heard........I actually know a few of my friends who's cycles weren't regular after having a baby for over year so hopefully it's just balancing out for you (hopefully sooner rather than later) xx


I have ZERO symptoms. And with the chart being so weird I really don't know. I did test randomly in the middle of the day lol and got a nice bfn. 

Now to see if I can hold off testing tomorrow!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

My suspicions were right, even with a temp rise af showed up today. Still have no idea what happened. I wonder if I might have had a chemical? Maybe that will make me more fertile for this cycle! Should be only 17 more days until O time!! Hopefully af will be gone shortly so we can get back down to business!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles- so sorry about the big bad witch......fingers crossed about next cycle as you say I have heard a lot of people say you are fertile after a chemical if that's what it was.......fx and baby dust Hun! Get right back down to business ASAP!! X

Mommy- as you know afternoon BFN at 9dpo......sooooooo early !! Keep us up to date though.......Hope you can distract yourself enough for a Few hours! Good much Hun!! I'm right with you with weird cycle and no symptoms!! So who knows!! Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Miracles- so sorry about the big bad witch......fingers crossed about next cycle as you say I have heard a lot of people say you are fertile after a chemical if that's what it was.......fx and baby dust Hun! Get right back down to business ASAP!! X
> 
> Mommy- as you know afternoon BFN at 9dpo......sooooooo early !! Keep us up to date though.......Hope you can distract yourself enough for a Few hours! Good much Hun!! I'm right with you with weird cycle and no symptoms!! So who knows!! Xx

I'm actually surprisingly Ok with it all, even after getting my hopes up about this cycle which I try to not do. I think ttc for a while with my daughter helped me tremendously with trying now. The only thing I'm kind of bummed about is DH kind of sprung it on me today that he wants to change jobs to one where he would be gone a lot so I feel like this is the last cycle we have a fair shot at timing :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle I tested again this am with fmu and another bfn at 10dpo. Still no symptoms. Had a dream I was pregnant though so hoping its this time.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Mommy- I still have no symptoms either! And I dreamt I got my BFP on a CB test last night!!! Woke up so sad it wasn't true......but hopefully will be true for both of us soon!! I see you temp still up so that's good! (Look at me turning into a chart stalker! Lol) 

Miracles- so glad you feeling ok about the cycle (as ok as you can) .....sorry about Hubbies time table......Hopefully your timings work well and you manage to get some bding in! X


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Hey Mommy- I still have no symptoms either! And I dreamt I got my BFP on a CB test last night!!! Woke up so sad it wasn't true......but hopefully will be true for both of us soon!! I see you temp still up so that's good! (Look at me turning into a chart stalker! Lol)
> 
> Miracles- so glad you feeling ok about the cycle (as ok as you can) .....sorry about Hubbies time table......Hopefully your timings work well and you manage to get some bding in! X


We are testing to early!!! Lol glad it's not just me!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies how are we all today?? I am sure AF is on her way just feels like it .... Today is the day my period is due on FF due to my 9day LP last cycle so I just hope at least she hold off for a couple of days so I get to say I have no spotting and a longer LP this cycle but we shall see!

How is everyone else feeling ? I spending the day with my future sister in law as she and my brother in law are getting married in 4 weeks so I am busy making name places and table plans! At least it's a distraction! Hope you are all well girls! Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I went to a wedding last night and had too much to drink, now feeling really guilty just in case I do get my bfp this month.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hope you have a good day twinkle! 

I am having cramping but that's pretty much it. Today I start watching for spotting. It can start today or tomorrow. 

I'm getting down cause I feel like it's definitely a failed cycle.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Hope you have a good day twinkle!
> 
> I am having cramping but that's pretty much it. Today I start watching for spotting. It can start today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting down cause I feel like it's definitely a failed cycle.

Dont get down! Cramping can be a good sign!


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> I went to a wedding last night and had too much to drink, now feeling really guilty just in case I do get my bfp this month.

Dont feel bad!! I got super drunk the weekend before my BFP with DS and hes JUST FINE


----------



## hal423

Good luck girls! You're not out yet!! Mommy your temps are still up?


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Good luck girls! You're not out yet!! Mommy your temps are still up?

Yes but my temps always stay up. It will go up on 12 dpo too. And plummet sometimes only on af day or the day after. So high temps mean nothing for me


----------



## AngelofTroy

TMI potentially but is watery CM a good sign at 8dpo? I'm looking at what I noted other cycles and it's been sticky or stretchy at this point but today's is very wet?! Which is especially weird as I'm actually dehydrated. I always say I'm not going to get my hopes up but then I always do!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies how is everyone? 
Mommy how is the spotting? Any testing? When is AF due?
Angel- not sure but I'd say anything out of the ordinary must be a good sign ! Fx for you Hun!!
AFM- 11dpo and no symptoms at all.....still no spotting and LP longer so even if AF shows her face which I am expecting I am at least happy about the other two things!! Think I will just wait for AF this week and not test but we shall see!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## twinkletoe

Definite AF cramps :-(


----------



## Powell130

Good luck ladies. Hoping to see some BFPs soon!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cervix has dropped :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle! Af due wed. No symptoms other than regular cycle stuff. 

12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hope af stays away for you ladies and you get your bfps soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.


----------



## twinkletoe

mommyxofxone said:


> Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.

Mommy- very exciting!! Fingers and ties crossed for you!! You going to test in the morning? I am cramping but that's all......really feels like AF is on her wicked way!! X

Angel- dont really follow CP's but hope it migrates back up for you soon Hun if that's a good sign for you!!

AFM- expecting AF during the night or the morning judging by these cramps! :-( feeling sad ......really hope you guys are all doing well so nice to be able to chat to you all x


----------



## mommyxofxone

I might lol not sure. I hate what I'm seeing about these wondfos so possibly. They apparently suck! I don't have my normal pimples. So trying to be positive without getting too high on hope. Didn't have them when pg with dd either


Oh twinkle I hope your af doesn't show!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

I hope af stays away and you all get bfps


----------



## AngelofTroy

:bfn: this morning, only 9/10dpo but AF is due today and not even a hint of a line. :(

I'm so upset. Why didn't we try earlier? I feel sick when I think of the months I wasted on BCP.


----------



## twinkletoe

Angel- sorry about the BFN but it is really early for you Hun...... I try and not go by when AF is due with a shorter LP as the hcg prob hasn't built up enough (my lp was 9 last month!) ........sorry you are feeling frustrated I really hope you get some good news in a few days!! Fx Hun!

Mommy- I have never used the tests that you have but I got frustrated with my IC's last cycle so I got rid of them all! .......I only have a clear blue regular and a clear blue digital in the house so def can't test early with them hence the waiting it out for AF!! So impatient! Great about the lack of pimples and the fact it was the same with DD......really hope it's a positive sign for you Hun! Glad you are staying positive i think it's the only thing we can try and do for our sanity!! 

AFM no full blown AF in the night but it really stills feels imminent with these cramps! Why are our bodies so bloody confusing.......Hubble keeps asking too bless him and I keep saying that AF is coming so he doesn't get any hopes up......he disappointed but I prefer that then his hopes being up!


----------



## Powell130

I feel some :bfp: coming from you ladies


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mixed emotions, my best friend is pregnant! I'm so so happy for her, it'll be her first, she has pcos and thought it'd take a long time but only took her 2 months! Thrilled for her, but lost my 'real life' TTC buddy! Hope I can catch up soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry about that angel. My real life ttc buddy is now going to be twenty weeks tomorrow. :(. Hoped out babies would be closer in age. Now I'm just hoping the same year. :/

Twinkle glad no af yet. Here either but MUCH more spotting. Pretty sure she'll be here in the am.


----------



## twinkletoe

Angel-!totally understand what you are going through one of my best friends is due in October and although I am so happy for her I am jealous! Hopefully you will follow her really soon as you say! 

Mommy- glad AF has held off for both of us .......I know we are both a bit skeptical With you spotting and my AF cramps but at least we can technically say we aren't out yet! Agh! So frustrating! I see you temp didn't dip is that not unusual for 13dpo for you? 

Rte- thanks Hun how you getting on dos you see the doc? I have forgotten the exact date you said you were going....x

Powell- I really hope you are right......As many BFPs as possible for all the girlies!! Please please!! Lol! Xxxx


----------



## twinkletoe

I'm spotting too now:-( so between that and the cramps am nearly 100 %im out.....feeling sad xx


----------



## rtebbe89

twinkletoe said:


> Angel-!totally understand what you are going through one of my best friends is due in October and although I am so happy for her I am jealous! Hopefully you will follow her really soon as you say!
> 
> Mommy- glad AF has held off for both of us .......I know we are both a bit skeptical With you spotting and my AF cramps but at least we can technically say we aren't out yet! Agh! So frustrating! I see you temp didn't dip is that not unusual for 13dpo for you?
> 
> Rte- thanks Hun how you getting on dos you see the doc? I have forgotten the exact date you said you were going....x
> 
> Powell- I really hope you are right......As many BFPs as possible for all the girlies!! Please please!! Lol! Xxxx

 We went to see him yesterday and he suggested going on bc because of my pcos. But when I told him I am trying for #2 he said he would like to wait for one more cycle before we do anything as this is only the second cycle of ttc. He wants me to track ovulation lol not like I haven't be doing that and once I hit 14dpo this cycle come in for bloods. And if I'm not pregnant go on meds to start af. So that was really good and best news ever on the way home I stopped and checked my lottery ticket and I won a $1000!!!!


----------



## hal423

Good luck everyone!

Mommy and twinkle - I hope AF doesn't show! Spotting can be normal during pregnancy!

Rtebbe - holy cow, you lucky duck! That's amazing news! I'm also glad you were seen by the dr. I hope the next couple of weeks go by fast for you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Twinkle I'm sorry, I hope it's just early pregnancy spotting. Has your LP extended from the B6 at all?

I put myself on 10dpo today which is better than usual but FertilityFriend puts me at only 9dpo and predicts AF tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## twinkletoe

Rte- how fab Hun!!! That's just amazing about the ££££ sorry $$$$$$!! Lol! Also so glad that the doc was helpful I have heard so so many that are so dismissive I am really please you have a proactive one fx honey!! X

Hal- thanks Hun.....you never know .....big you know when you have a feeling about your body? Just kind of feel like that but j will try and stay positive! How you feeling Hun?

Angel- you are so so right I need to think of the LP---I am currently 12 dpo! And last two cycles were 9 day LP......so if AF holds off until the morning I will at least be able to say i had a 12 day LP which is a huge improvement from 9!! Silver lining I guess!! FF predicted AF today for me so we shall see! Really hope yours holds off Hun! Xxxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

twinkletoe said:


> Rte- how fab Hun!!! That's just amazing about the ££££ sorry $$$$$$!! Lol! Also so glad that the doc was helpful I have heard so so many that are so dismissive I am really please you have a proactive one fx honey!! X
> 
> Hal- thanks Hun.....you never know .....big you know when you have a feeling about your body? Just kind of feel like that but j will try and stay positive! How you feeling Hun?
> 
> Angel- you are so so right I need to think of the LP---I am currently 12 dpo! And last two cycles were 9 day LP......so if AF holds off until the morning I will at least be able to say i had a 12 day LP which is a huge improvement from 9!! Silver lining I guess!! FF predicted AF today for me so we shall see! Really hope yours holds off Hun! Xxxx

Woohoo, 12 is awesome! Definitely a Silver lining even if AF arrives tomorrow, I've actually read LOADS of women getting BFPs on their 2nd B6 cycle, so that's hopeful. Maybe it just takes a while? Have you tested at all?


----------



## twinkletoe

Nope haven't tested at all too scared and I feel like AF is coming soooo much....we shall see.....first cycle with B6 so it def did its business as I usually spot from 3 dpo and I have had no spotting either!! (Until tonight at 12 dpo) So B6 has certainly worked well for my hormones anyway this cycle! Only problem is this is the last cycle we can try until feb so my hopes were kind of pinned on it but sure we shall see!!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I just thought I would pop on and say hi. I have been silently stalking you all. I am currently CD 36. I have not ovulated or had AF arrive. We are still not actively ttc right now but we aren't preventing either. I kinda feel if it happens it happens and if not we will be going on to medication in the new year.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, went out yesterday specifically to buy a more sensitive test, bought a 'first response' and it's negative this morning... Read the instructions more carefully and it's LESS sensitive than the ASDA cheap one?!! Only valid from day of missed period. :dohh:


----------



## twinkletoe

Krissie- hey there great to hear from you......it seems like you have a good plan together in your head for the way forward and you never know when you are relaxed and not actively ttc it might just happen due you Hun! Fx!!

Angel- sorry about the stupid test!! I never know which are better than others! It's still early for you though Hun fingers and toes crossed!!

Mommy- well any more news?

AFM - I am pretty certain I'm out I finally caved and tested with a CB test, you know the blue "plus" sign one......well there was no blue plus sign to be seen :-( was prepared for it but I'm still really upset we tried so so hard this cycle and now we have to wait until feb........honestly I don't want to waste all those months ......maybe I should talk to my mum about it I don't know.......ok vent over sorry girls just so disappointed to be out but I am honestly really rooting for one of you ladies to get a BFP!! Fx!!!!! Has to be one this time round??? Xxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Twinkle has af showed yet? If not as they always say you're not out! I didn't get a positive test with dd for so long! 

I keep checking in, I'm so anxious for answers from all of you ladies! So hoping you get your bfps!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Driving myself mad here! I have cramps and negative tests but no bleeding, I always bleed by 10dpo. Of course I could start later today or even better tomorrow or later and the B6 is working, but does anyone else just cling onto anything and everything that could mean bfp?? 

Here are my reasons to keep hopeful:

- The cramps are different, TMI I usually feel AF coming as pressure right down in my floof but these cramps are in my abdomen. 
- my cervix dropped low like it does for AF but today it's higher again (it's never high since having my son but less low)
- I'm only 10dpo despite AF being due, and Fertility Friend says the most common day for first positive is 13.6dpo. 
- I made a pizza yesterday with anchovies, olives, capers and artichokes! Saltiest pizza ever and today I ate capers out of the jar! 

I need some positivity!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miracles no true AF but more spotting everyone I go to the bathroom just when I wipe but feels like every other time AF is about to start so I'm sure she will be here!! Boo! Thanks for the positivity though ! X

Angel- that all sounds really positive and as you say you are testing really early......I really hope you get your BFP!! I cling onto everything Hun.....,when I got my BFN this morning I instantly googled to find people who had BfNs at 13 dpo and went on to get BFPs!! I think we are all the same.......really hope this is your cycle Hun! Xx


----------



## hal423

Angel - your symptoms sound promising!! I hope you start seeing some faint lines soon!

Twinkle - glad to hear that AF hasn't arrived yet and that you have a nice long LP now! Hooray for the B6!! Hopefully the spotting will go away - lots of people have it around the time of AF (it's just a breakthrough bleed) and then will get their BFP! When are you gonna test?


----------



## twinkletoe

Well the witch got me!! Tummy killing me!! So sad! Oh well I did expect it when I started spotting.....I guess the 12 day LP was a plus.....

Does anyone think that the B6 also lengthened my cycle and made me o late?? I guess the LP is most important? Just strange to go from a 23 day to a 30 day cycle!! :shrug:

How is everyone else getting on? I keeping my fingers and toes crossed for the ladies waiting to test! xxx


----------



## hal423

Oh no! Boo AF!! So sorry she showed up!

Ive heard that B6 can also make you O late, which is why I was scared to try it. The only way to know for sure is to temp and chart.

I hope you don't have to wait until next year to try again!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Hal not sure about the B6 but if my LP was 12 instead of 9 then i think I should take it rather than o'ing earlier with a shorter 9 day LP???you guys agree? 

You know what girls i really don't want to wait until February .......I know this holiday for my mum is important but to be honest if we wait to feb goodness knows how many more months it will take them to actually conceive! I think we just keep going and if it happens I'll just have to say it's a wee whoopsie !!! Is that just a really really awful bad daughter thing to do?!?!


----------



## hal423

I agree that you should take it if it did lengthen your LP. I only meant that unless you can confirm when O actually happened, you won't really know if your LP got longer or if you just O'd way later. I hope it did help your LP though!

And no it is not a bad daughter thing to do to keep trying!! You have no idea how long it will take for number #2. For some people it happens right away and for one of my friends it took 18 months! I'm sure your mom will understand and be very excited to have another grandchild no matter when he/she comes along.


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks for the advice Hal I think you are right about my mum and about the Ovulation date. Maybe I should give temping another go just to try and confirm O as the opks don't actually confirm I O'ed. Think I will give b6 another go and try try try and temp and stick to it this cycle!! I wish this was all easier. Thanks for the advice and support though. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think you should keep trying twinkle! Don't wait til feb. 

Cd 1 here too twinkle af showed today. :(. On to cycle four


----------



## hal423

Aw mommy! So sorry to hear that! 

Cycle 4 was the one that worked for me though so fingers crossed!


----------



## rtebbe89

Angel sounds promising. I tested everyday with my son fro 7do and had nothing until 14dpo. Fingers crossed for you.
Twinkle. I vote for you to keep trying.
AFM. I bought 6 frer today. Can't risk having to use that stupid curved handle one lol. Other than that cd 9 still hanging out with my fertility monitor haha. I have decided that when I ov, ds and I are going to stay up by my donor for 2 nights as he is 2 hrs away and it will be a nice mini vacation.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

:hugs: so sorry about af ladies!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Twinkle - definitely keep trying!! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Still no AF, officially my longest LP now, and just had to get up to pee at 4.30 am despite going at 11 last night. Not testing until Saturday now, but AF will probably arrive before then.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well ignore my last post, bright red blood this morning. :'(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Not understanding my temps. Still staying around the same? :shrug: wonder if my therm is going.


----------



## Powell130

Its definitely a possibility! I ordered a cheapie from ebay for $1 and it works great! 

Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Not really. On a ton of vitamin d cause I have a deficiency but that's it


----------



## rtebbe89

It's been really quiet, wondering how everyone is? 

My cycles are so screwed up :( after a 51 day cycle last time I am 1dpo today and unfortunately already out, my donor is really sick. It's just really weird because this cycle I o'd on cd 12. It has never been that early before so who knows but I sure as heck would like to know what's going on.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

rtebbe89 said:


> It's been really quiet, wondering how everyone is?
> 
> My cycles are so screwed up :( after a 51 day cycle last time I am 1dpo today and unfortunately already out, my donor is really sick. It's just really weird because this cycle I o'd on cd 12. It has never been that early before so who knows but I sure as heck would like to know what's going on.

Sorry it's been so confusing for you! And also sorry you didn't get a shot this month! We pretty much have this cycle as our last really good shot because after this one dh starts a new job where he will be traveling a ton so the chances of us being able to dtd when necessary are pretty slim. I hate knowing everything is riding on a last chance basically because it definitely makes me certain it won't happen. Ugh such a pain. 

Hopefully since you O'd so early you will get to af fast and be ready to try again soon! Are you taking anything to try and regulate your cycles?


----------



## krissie328

Well AF finally arrived!! I never did ovulate this cycle. I am still on the fence if I am going to start birth control or ntnp and temp to see if I ovulate. I have until Sunday to decide.


----------



## rtebbe89

MiraclesHappn said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> It's been really quiet, wondering how everyone is?
> 
> My cycles are so screwed up :( after a 51 day cycle last time I am 1dpo today and unfortunately already out, my donor is really sick. It's just really weird because this cycle I o'd on cd 12. It has never been that early before so who knows but I sure as heck would like to know what's going on.
> 
> Sorry it's been so confusing for you! And also sorry you didn't get a shot this month! We pretty much have this cycle as our last really good shot because after this one dh starts a new job where he will be traveling a ton so the chances of us being able to dtd when necessary are pretty slim. I hate knowing everything is riding on a last chance basically because it definitely makes me certain it won't happen. Ugh such a pain.
> 
> Hopefully since you O'd so early you will get to af fast and be ready to try again soon! Are you taking anything to try and regulate your cycles?Click to expand...

I really hope that this is your cycle. 
The doctor and I decided to give it this cycle before we do anything so I have a full 3 in a row


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Krissie I say NTNP! Taking the stress away can be just what you need to fall pregnant sometimes!


----------



## krissie328

MiraclesHappn said:


> Krissie I say NTNP! Taking the stress away can be just what you need to fall pregnant sometimes!

Yea, I am really leaning towards NTNP. We took a long time (like over 8 years kinda long!!) To get pregnant with DS. And if I were to get pregnant neither of us would be upset. It isn't the best timing but hey neither was DS and we were doing a medicated cycle when we got pregnant with him. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

I think I missed my ov window (sure I OV'd over the weekend). Although I doubt anything would happen with my stupid ovaries :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so stressed, I feel so foolish thinking it would be easy just because it was last time.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

krissie328 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Krissie I say NTNP! Taking the stress away can be just what you need to fall pregnant sometimes!
> 
> Yea, I am really leaning towards NTNP. We took a long time (like over 8 years kinda long!!) To get pregnant with DS. And if I were to get pregnant neither of us would be upset. It isn't the best timing but hey neither was DS and we were doing a medicated cycle when we got pregnant with him. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow! Bless your heart that is a terribly long time! I can't even imagine. DD wasn't the best timing either (found out I was pregnant like a week after buying my wedding dress :haha:) We were NTNP due to me not feeling like I would ever be able to have children, just thought if it happened it happened. And it did when I least expected it and we just made it work! Sometimes that is what you have to do and it's just the best thing. Hoping you get an unexpected bfp without having to try so hard for it! Sounds like you deserve an easy conception after such a rough time the first go!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So sorry you ladies are feeling down! Fx'd for you both and tons of :dust: your way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Still don't o til next week. Been super busy over the weekend and today but hoping to do a proper catch up with you all soon 

Af on her last leg and opks can be started next 6 days


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guy! Sorry to have been missing in action a bit.....been a bit emotional and crazy busy over the last week. It would have been my sisters birthday last week (she passed away when I was pregnant with DS)....So I was actually really emotional about that then it was DH's birthday on Friday and DS was 2 on Sunday so let's just say it has been a roller coaster!

AF gone and just waiting to O going to order some IC opks and preseed today.....still going to take B6 (although only starting today on cd 8)

Going to try and relax this cycle and def don't think we going to BD quite so much I think I nearly burned DH out last month starting on cd6 (stupid dual hormone test!) 

How is everyone getting on? Sorry there seems to be a lot of stress about at the moment. I have to admit I was really really disappointed that last cycle didn't work with all the effort and what I thought was good timing but maybe it was just too much pressure and I need to TRY and chill .......so much easier said than done!! 

Hugs to all my lovely ladies! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle! Cd 9 here and af just stopping. When are you doing your opks? I can't start til cd 14


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy- I have NO idea when to start because before last cycle i always had my surge (poss o) early in my cycle and cycle usually 23-26 days but last cycle was 30 days and I oed on cd 18! So I don't know what to do?! Think I better start in next few days just in case! Haven't got any cheapies yet but might grab some in tescos so I can test the waters at the weekend?! Xx


----------



## krissie328

Twinkle- if it was me I would probably start testing cd 8 with ic.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my new therm came a day early so i got to try it out this am. It said my temp was 96.6 and my old still said 97.3!!!! so ditching the old and keeping the new. i KNEW something was wrong. 96.6 is much better.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey everyone! This thread has gone really quiet hope everyone is doing ok! How is everyone getting on ?

I have missed the boat totally this cycle unfortunately.......hubbie working away since Saturday and not back until this Sunday! :-( didn't even bother with opks as didn't want to waste money and its my whole fertile week! Oh well better luck next month!

Looking forward to hearing from everyone xxx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi :waves: that's rubbish missing your while fertile week, you never know though some spermies live 7 days in the right conditions! 

I'm cd15 and waiting to O, last opk in the bix today so hoping it's positive later. I Od on cd15 last cycle.


----------



## Powell130

Doing good over here! I'll be 9 weeks Sunday. I found the baby's heartbeat Monday at 8w1d and couldn't have been more shocked! Lol

sorry to hear you may have missed your window this cycle


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkle! there you are! can't believe you missed your window!!!

i still didn't get a positive opk yet and no ewcm yet. so not an early o like i hoped for. who knows!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry twinkle. :hugs:

Powell- Nine weeks!! That sure went quickly. 

Afm, CD 11 here. Not much to report. Just waiting to see if/when I will O this cycle. I have a good feeling about this time round so I am hopeful. I wasn't going to do opks but I broke them out so now its just a waiting game.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Just checking in on you :flower:

Twinkle, I'm so sorry to hear about the downs of your emotional roller coaster, and now missing your fertile window. 

I'm cheering all of you ladies on in here & hoping to see some BFPs soon from all of you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Opk more negative than yesterday: (


----------



## rtebbe89

Hi everyone, it sure has been quiet on here. Just waiting for af so we can try. I really hate all this waiting lol probably doesn't help I'm the most impatient person ever lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh angel mine is too :( i'm so sorry though, i know that was your last one. any hopes you can get to a $ store and pick up a couple?


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone! It definitely has been a while!

Twinkle - sorry to hear that you missed your window! I'm frustrated for you but glad to hear you're still keeping track of everything - it really helps with timing for the next cycle when you start noticing your body's particular signs!

Rtebbe I hope AF shows soon so you're not still stuck in limbo!

Bella - how are you feeling?

Mommy - what's going on with your cycle? Are you in the TWW yet?

I have my first ultrasound tomorrow and am super nervous and scared! I hope everything is alright with the nugget!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck tomorrow hal!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi Hal! I'm doing pretty well! MS is still an issue & I cry over EVERYTHING but it's to be expected, right?? Just started spilling the beans at work! It's fun to be able to tell at this point! 

FX for you that all goes well at your scan tomorrow!!! :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hal if things get back to normal it should be in the next couple of days


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck today hal!! First couple ultrasounds are always the best! 

Twinkle so sorry to hear you missed your window! Does he have to travel often like that? Not sure if I've mentioned it on this thread yet but dh starts a job where he will be traveling TONS so I will probably have cycles like you are having now more often than not starting next month. Time to kick the frustrations of ttc up by like 96%! Hope you have better luck next cycle and that this one comes and goes quickly!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi hal!!!! good luck with your scan!!!! please share a photo! :) and no i'm still waiting to O! good golly.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow Allison! Have you made a pregnancy journal yet? I'd love to stalk it. :flower:

Sorry it's been a while since I checked in! I hope that everyone is doing well, good luck this cycle, catch those eggies! :dust:


----------



## hal423

Thanks everyone! Keely I don't have a journal - too lazy for that, hehe. 

Just had my u/s and nugget is measuring 8w3d so bumped up due date to 4/26 :) It'll be the week before though because I'll have another c section. 

Still rooting for all you ladies to get those BFPs! Baby dust to y'all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Thanks everyone! Keely I don't have a journal - too lazy for that, hehe.
> 
> Just had my u/s and nugget is measuring 8w3d so bumped up due date to 8/26 :) It'll be the week before though because I'll have another c section.
> 
> Still rooting for all you ladies to get those BFPs! Baby dust to y'all!

Oh I love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal- do you mean 4/26? April right?

and love the photo!!!


----------



## hal423

Haha yes - 4/26! I just edited my post to correct that.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

hal423 said:


> Thanks everyone! Keely I don't have a journal - too lazy for that, hehe.
> 
> Just had my u/s and nugget is measuring 8w3d so bumped up due date to 4/26 :) It'll be the week before though because I'll have another c section.
> 
> Still rooting for all you ladies to get those BFPs! Baby dust to y'all!

Awh! :) glad everything looks good!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Your scan pic looks great hun! :cloud9: <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal i was like 'august, wait what? that's not possible!' i was all confused lol!

hoping to get my pos opk today at cd18. i think i will. yesterday's was not as light as the days before.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> hal i was like 'august, wait what? that's not possible!' i was all confused lol!
> 
> hoping to get my pos opk today at cd18. i think i will. yesterday's was not as light as the days before.

I hope you get your positive today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hi ladies! :wave:

Just checking up and seeing how everyone is doing. Have been mia from BnB the past month, Riya is keeping me busy!
Congrats to all the new :bfp:!


----------



## krissie328

Nice to see you kiwi.

I am CD 14 and having a lot of dark red blood and ewcm. I'm thinking ovulation spotting but I've never had it before. So I'm a little nervous and hoping for a positive opk soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie i get o spotting every month. i know the month i got dd i got a ton more than normal. this cycle, i have a ton more, and i'm really hoping it's a good sign- and hoping it is for you too. I still didn't get a positive opk. hoping today is the day.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Any news from any of you ladies??


----------



## mommyxofxone

i THINK i got my positive opk finally yesterday at cd 21. that's it from me, how about you?


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. CD 17 and still no positive opk. The bleeding has stopped finally. It was there about 2.5 days. So pretty weird. I expected a positive opk with all that.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

That is really weird Krissie. Did you say that's never happened to you before? What cd do you normally o?

That's great mommy! Did you have good timing for this cycle? Still dtd I assume. 

Afm, not much to report. Keep having weird pains/feelings in my boobs, crazy hunger mixed with some slight nausea, cramping in the morning but it feels more like stomach yucks than anything. Not betting on anything being special symptoms as I've had them all before without being pregnant so really I'm just waiting to see when the witch will fly on in this time around. Definitely don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't even know when I O'd this month as I ran out of OPKs but I'm guessing I'm 6/7dpo. I don't have any symptoms, I had some nausea yesterday but I think it was just something I ate. Hubby's 30th birthday tomorrow so that should keep me busy.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

AngelofTroy said:


> I don't even know when I O'd this month as I ran out of OPKs but I'm guessing I'm 6/7dpo. I don't have any symptoms, I had some nausea yesterday but I think it was just something I ate. Hubby's 30th birthday tomorrow so that should keep me busy.

Are you planning on testing or just waiting it out?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think AF is due Monday or Tuesday so if there's nothing by Tuesday I'll probably test.


----------



## krissie328

That's right. I have never had mid cycle bleeding. I don't ovulate regularly if at all. So it is hard to predict when I will.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I always seem to get mid cycle bleeds. It's actually annoying. 

Today I got my official positive opk!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## krissie328

Oh lovely positive! Fx for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Krissie!!!! I'm excited. Having cramping and everything today. Hoping it's good news.


----------



## rtebbe89

Hope you catch that eggs mommy!

AFM still no af :( I am 17 dpo and by ff af should be here on the 25th. With crying in Walmart over wool that seems about right lol


----------



## hal423

Ugh I'm sorry to hear you guys are STILL in limbo! Krissie I've never had mid cycle bleeding but maybe it's a good sign since this is different for you?

Mommy - heck yeah that's a positive! Good luck catching that egg girl!


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp rising! hurrah! finally!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> temp rising! hurrah! finally!

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Tested today and :bfn: :( I don't know what dpo I am but my period is due on Monday. My LP is only 9-10 days though so u guess I could be pretty early. I'm gutted I ran out of OPKs at the crucial time this month.


----------



## rtebbe89

AngelofTroy said:


> Tested today and :bfn: :( I don't know what dpo I am but my period is due on Monday. My LP is only 9-10 days though so u guess I could be pretty early. I'm gutted I ran out of OPKs at the crucial time this month.

Your not out until the witch arrives! Fingers crossed for you. 

AFM af arrived today. So excited it was on the day it was supposed to. Hopefully this month is my month!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry angel! Hopefully it's just a tad too early and you get your bfp soon! 

Rtebbe glad you get to start trying again soon!! This cycle will be yours! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Negative again with FMU :(


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> temp rising! hurrah! finally!

:happydance: crosshairs!!! Wahoo


----------



## AngelofTroy

Another 2 BFNs today, I even wastes a digital because I convinced myself the internet dip strips could be a faulty batch!! I think I'm 10dpo but AF is due tomorrow and I feel like she'll be early if anything.

I'm so down. This is our 6th cycle with no luck. I just read that echinacea can impair sperm quality and OH has been popping those like sweets every day for months after he's had so many illnesses this summer. I think we're screwed. I have a GP appointment tomorrow but I don't even know what to ask for.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks powell. temp dipped today so i'm already feeling super out. I can't help it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry you ladies are feeling so down!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks powell. temp dipped today so i'm already feeling super out. I can't help it!

Girl you're still well above your coverline! No need to fret! My chart was up and down after O, and even after BFP!


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_062951_zpsgkefkjrc_edit_1443420160908_zpsyr6g3xww.jpg

......???


----------



## AngelofTroy

Don't know if I'm allowed to post here but just posted a digi in the testing forum.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AngelofTroy said:


> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_062951_zpsgkefkjrc_edit_1443420160908_zpsyr6g3xww.jpg
> 
> ......???

Is that your BFP?!?!??? :bunny: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:

Just saw your signature! It IS your BFP!!!! Congrats!!!!! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats AngelofTroy! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats again angel :) h&h 9 months!


thanks powell. it's so hard to be positive. my temps aren't going as near as high as they used to. wondering if it's due to having the windows open while i'm sleeping? i have no idea


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woooo-hoooo Angel!! So excited for you! Wishing you a wonderful 9 months to come!!


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20150928_062951_zpsgkefkjrc_edit_1443420160908_zpsyr6g3xww.jpg
> 
> ......???

Told you!! I knew it was coming today!! :happydance: congrats love!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats again angel :) h&h 9 months!
> 
> 
> thanks powell. it's so hard to be positive. my temps aren't going as near as high as they used to. wondering if it's due to having the windows open while i'm sleeping? i have no idea

That would definitely have an effect


----------



## hal423

Wow congrats Angel!! And you thought you were out, silly!!


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Wow congrats Angel!! And you thought you were out, silly!!

Happy prune week Hal!!


----------



## krissie328

Geez 10 weeks already ladies! That sure went quick.


----------



## hal423

Haha the ugliest week ever! You think they could pick a cuter fruit than a prune!


----------



## Powell130

I know right haha one of my apps has us at a kumkuat lol


----------



## rtebbe89

Congrats Angel! 

I think I'm out for good. I can't get ahold of my donor and I just can't wrap my head about using a different one. I was so set on my kidlets being full siblings :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: rtebbe! Don't give up yet, Hun! So sorry to hear you're having a rough time. 

Hal & Powell, nice to hear from you both! How are you feeling??


----------



## AngelofTroy

I thought I'd let you ladies know what symptoms I had this month in the run up to :bfp: ! 

-Very vivid dreams from 6dpo onwards
-TMI but really stringy white CM on 9dpo, I didn't think anything of it because I had a negative test, but it was different from any I'd had before, like actual little white strings 
-I felt (and still feel) like AF is on her way so I was sure I was out. 
-I've had headaches every day for 3 days, might be unrelated 
-Very hungry but not thirsty at all, I've had to buy fizzy water as tap water sounds so unappealing 

GL everyone!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys!! Sorry again for not being around much over last couple of weeks my best friend is currently battling stage 4 cancer and she has been really unwell with her chemo over the past few weeks and I have spent a lot of time with her and at the hospital. This cycle was totally out for me but cd1 today so hopefully this will be the one !!

Massive massive congrats Angel.....so exciting!! And you really thought you were out!! I am sure you are so excited!

How is everyone else getting on? Miss chatting with you all!! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> congrats again angel :) h&h 9 months!
> 
> 
> thanks powell. it's so hard to be positive. my temps aren't going as near as high as they used to. wondering if it's due to having the windows open while i'm sleeping? i have no idea
> 
> That would definitely have an effectClick to expand...

well windows were closed last night and still the same. :( 



twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys!! Sorry again for not being around much over last couple of weeks my best friend is currently battling stage 4 cancer and she has been really unwell with her chemo over the past few weeks and I have spent a lot of time with her and at the hospital. This cycle was totally out for me but cd1 today so hopefully this will be the one !!
> 
> Massive massive congrats Angel.....so exciting!! And you really thought you were out!! I am sure you are so excited!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? Miss chatting with you all!! Xx

hi twinkle! so sorry about your friend :( i hope this next cycle is it for you. I always get totally jealous when someone has TWO cyles in the length it takes for me to have one. ugh. 


6dpo over here. totally not positive at all. temps not near as high as they were when i got dd, our timing was good but i just have no faith. And i have to wait til oct 6th for next af. so many freaking weeks of waiting.


----------



## twinkletoe

[/QUOTE]

hi twinkle! so sorry about your friend :( i hope this next cycle is it for you. I always get totally jealous when someone has TWO cyles in the length it takes for me to have one. ugh. 


6dpo over here. totally not positive at all. temps not near as high as they were when i got dd, our timing was good but i just have no faith. And i have to wait til oct 6th for next af. so many freaking weeks of waiting.[/QUOTE]

Hey mommy- so good to hear from you sorry you are feeling so down about the cycle. You timing of bding looks really really good! Sorry your cycle length is annoying you! The length of my cycle is so all over the place I never have a clue what to expect or when to expect "O" or AF!! Last three have ranged from 23 days to 31 days!!!! Think I am going to force myself to try temping again this cycle as I haven't yet confirmed O and I want to make sure of it!! Hope you are managing to distract yourself during the TWW Hun it is such a drag!! :coffee::hugs:


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> congrats again angel :) h&h 9 months!
> 
> 
> thanks powell. it's so hard to be positive. my temps aren't going as near as high as they used to. wondering if it's due to having the windows open while i'm sleeping? i have no idea
> 
> That would definitely have an effectClick to expand...
> 
> well windows were closed last night and still the same. :(
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! Sorry again for not being around much over last couple of weeks my best friend is currently battling stage 4 cancer and she has been really unwell with her chemo over the past few weeks and I have spent a lot of time with her and at the hospital. This cycle was totally out for me but cd1 today so hopefully this will be the one !!
> 
> Massive massive congrats Angel.....so exciting!! And you really thought you were out!! I am sure you are so excited!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? Miss chatting with you all!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> hi twinkle! so sorry about your friend :( i hope this next cycle is it for you. I always get totally jealous when someone has TWO cyles in the length it takes for me to have one. ugh.
> 
> 
> 6dpo over here. totally not positive at all. temps not near as high as they were when i got dd, our timing was good but i just have no faith. And i have to wait til oct 6th for next af. so many freaking weeks of waiting.Click to expand...


Remember that actual temps mean squat, its the trend you're looking for and by that your temps look good! Good luck


----------



## mommyxofxone

true true. i always forget that thanks powell. how are you feeling?


----------



## Powell130

Feeling just fine!! Thanks :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys!! Sorry again for not being around much over last couple of weeks my best friend is currently battling stage 4 cancer and she has been really unwell with her chemo over the past few weeks and I have spent a lot of time with her and at the hospital. This cycle was totally out for me but cd1 today so hopefully this will be the one !!
> 
> Massive massive congrats Angel.....so exciting!! And you really thought you were out!! I am sure you are so excited!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? Miss chatting with you all!! Xx

Hi twinkle! So good to see you! Incredibly sorry about your best friend, that is just awful. 

If I end up finally being right about af arriving today we will be starting a new cycle together! Although if I remember right you o much sooner than I do. I was hoping this would be it for us because dh starts traveling a lot for work so our timing will be so hit or miss BUT on the bright side since af is two days later than I expected if I O according to my normal cd he should be home for sure. Fx'd for that!! 

I hope this cycle is the one for you! With the stress you've had you totally deserve it! Lots of dust and well wishes your way!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Bella I seriously cannot believe baby is the size of an orange already!! And you are getting super close to being able to know gender right?! Are you going to find out? Do you have any gut feeling about what baby is?


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> true true. i always forget that thanks powell. how are you feeling?

Look at your temps!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MiraclesHappn said:


> Bella I seriously cannot believe baby is the size of an orange already!! And you are getting super close to being able to know gender right?! Are you going to find out? Do you have any gut feeling about what baby is?

Me too!!! It's crazy! Actually, I just found out on Monday - it's a boy!!! :blue: DD knew all along, haha. She's been insisting from the get-go that it's "baby Jacob" in there! She wouldn't even entertain the possibility of "baby Ava" :haha: DH and I were worried about her reaction if we ended up with another girl and had to squash that. She always talks about "baby Jacob" in my belly - gives kisses and hugs, etc. Last night she even said "I love baby Jacob!" We're all just over the moon! Feeling really blessed that we will have one of each :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats Bella!! How exciting.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw bella that is just wonderful!! I'm so happy for you and your family! Sounds like dd is going to be a fabulous big sister!


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I left this thread...but dh and I were ttc for close to 6 months and I was starting to get a little down about it...but today I found out that baby #2 is finally on the way!
 



Attached Files:







omfg.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies. I'm sorry I left this thread...but dh and I were ttc for close to 6 months and I was starting to get a little down about it...but today I found out that baby #2 is finally on the way!

Congrats Ashley. So so happy for you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies. I'm sorry I left this thread...but dh and I were ttc for close to 6 months and I was starting to get a little down about it...but today I found out that baby #2 is finally on the way!

Congratulations ashleyg!! It sounds like we're very similar, I just had my :bfp: on Monday after 6 cycles TTC (although shirt cycles so only 5 months) and I too was starting to get down. I was so convinced I was out this cycle too, BFNs until the day my period was due! 
When's your due date? We should be bump buddies! X


----------



## ashleyg

krissie328 said:


> Congrats Ashley. So so happy for you!

Thank you!!



AngelofTroy said:


> Congratulations ashleyg!! It sounds like we're very similar, I just had my :bfp: on Monday after 6 cycles TTC (although shirt cycles so only 5 months) and I too was starting to get down. I was so convinced I was out this cycle too, BFNs until the day my period was due!
> When's your due date? We should be bump buddies! X

Thank you!! And congrats to you also!

I was really starting to worry that something was wrong...so I distanced myself from this site for a little while because I was stressing out. I am only 10dpo today...period isn't due for a week. I caught it early lol.

I think I would be due around June 13! We should be buddies!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww Ashley I'm so happy for you!!! I was wondering where you went!!! Congratulations Hun! H&H 9 to you!!!


----------



## Powell130

ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies. I'm sorry I left this thread...but dh and I were ttc for close to 6 months and I was starting to get a little down about it...but today I found out that baby #2 is finally on the way!

Oh I'm so happy for you! Congrats hun!!


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Ashley, I've been wondering how you were. H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:

Congrats on your :bfp: as well Angel, H&H 9 months! :D


----------



## hal423

Ahh Ashley!! Welcome back and huge congrats to you!!


----------



## ashleyg

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: Ashley, I've been wondering how you were. H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: as well Angel, H&H 9 months! :D




hal423 said:


> Ahh Ashley!! Welcome back and huge congrats to you!!

Thank you both!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

That is wonderful ashley! I'm so happy for you! I literally just found out we can totally be bump buddies! I'm always super cautious about this so it hasn't been but five minutes and I'm worried but here's this...
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-02_07.27.25.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MiraclesHappn said:


> That is wonderful ashley! I'm so happy for you! I literally just found out we can totally be bump buddies! I'm always super cautious about this so it hasn't been but five minutes and I'm worried but here's this...

Congrats miracles!!! :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thanks bella!! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Miracles, that is a fantastic line! Wow! Come and join us in the June bundles of joy group :)


----------



## twinkletoe

My goodness there is most certainly something in the air on this thread this week!! Massive massive congrats ladies!! So many BFPs I am so so happy for you and of course admittedly a little jealous!! Hehe!!! Really wish you all a really happy and healthy 9 months!!!please stick around ! 

CD 4 here and witch is most certainly on her way out....... I will start cheap opks about cd6 maybe. Just incase as I never know when I O!! I am keen to try B6 again but I do think it substantially delayed O last time although it did also lengthen my lp ......I am toying with just taking it after o but don't know if it would be effective on the lp? Anyway not sure what to do......

How is everyone doing? Happy Friday to all! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

MiraclesHappn said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! Sorry again for not being around much over last couple of weeks my best friend is currently battling stage 4 cancer and she has been really unwell with her chemo over the past few weeks and I have spent a lot of time with her and at the hospital. This cycle was totally out for me but cd1 today so hopefully this will be the one !!
> 
> Massive massive congrats Angel.....so exciting!! And you really thought you were out!! I am sure you are so excited!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? Miss chatting with you all!! Xx
> 
> Hi twinkle! So good to see you! Incredibly sorry about your best friend, that is just awful.
> 
> If I end up finally being right about af arriving today we will be starting a new cycle together! Although if I remember right you o much sooner than I do. I was hoping this would be it for us because dh starts traveling a lot for work so our timing will be so hit or miss BUT on the bright side since af is two days later than I expected if I O according to my normal cd he should be home for sure. Fx'd for that!!
> 
> I hope this cycle is the one for you! With the stress you've had you totally deserve it! Lots of dust and well wishes your way!Click to expand...

Thanks so much miracles looks like we won't be cycle buddies but so so happy that you will have other bump buddies instead! :happydance:


----------



## ashleyg

Omg yay!! Congrats Miracles!! See you in 1st tri ;)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats miracles.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Miracles! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## rtebbe89

Congrats Miracles!


----------



## hal423

Wow what a line miracles!! So happy for you!!

Twinkle, Krissie, rtebbe, mommy - best of luck this cycle!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thank you all!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Hal. It's cd 26 here and still no ovulation. I suspect this is another annovulatory cycle like last month. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> true true. i always forget that thanks powell. how are you feeling?
> 
> Look at your temps!Click to expand...

ah yes but my charts have done EVERYTHING and still been negatives! i've had the triphasic even. NOTHING. so no hope over here. Af due on wednesday. 



MiraclesHappn said:


> That is wonderful ashley! I'm so happy for you! I literally just found out we can totally be bump buddies! I'm always super cautious about this so it hasn't been but five minutes and I'm worried but here's this...

omg congrats miracle!!!





Afm, 10dpo, minor cramping, sore bbs, all i need are the pimples. Pre 3 day af spotting due to start tomorrow. and i haven't been temping the last two days at the right time due to crap sleep. thursday night dd came in with a bad dream (She also was sick) and it took me a FULL hour to get back to sleep after putting her back to bed and refilling her humidifier. Ugh. so last two temps are screwy. now i've caught her cold. :dohh: My tests are super non sensitive too so really no more testing before 12 dpo.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> true true. i always forget that thanks powell. how are you feeling?
> 
> Look at your temps!Click to expand...
> 
> ah yes but my charts have done EVERYTHING and still been negatives! i've had the triphasic even. NOTHING. so no hope over here. Af due on wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> That is wonderful ashley! I'm so happy for you! I literally just found out we can totally be bump buddies! I'm always super cautious about this so it hasn't been but five minutes and I'm worried but here's this...Click to expand...
> 
> omg congrats miracle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afm, 10dpo, minor cramping, sore bbs, all i need are the pimples. Pre 3 day af spotting due to start tomorrow. and i haven't been temping the last two days at the right time due to crap sleep. thursday night dd came in with a bad dream (She also was sick) and it took me a FULL hour to get back to sleep after putting her back to bed and refilling her humidifier. Ugh. so last two temps are screwy. now i've caught her cold. :dohh: My tests are super non sensitive too so really no more testing before 12 dpo.Click to expand...

Thank you! :) my chart looked like total crap, not at all indicating a bfp for me, it was just up and down constantly after O. I also swore multiple times af was coming, don't give up! You never know! ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

can i see your chart hun?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> can i see your chart hun?

Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-04_09.04.33.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow miracles that does look whack! Lol! I love when the whacky ones end in bfps. Gives me hope. My temps are up and down. I'm testing in the am. But my tests are not sensitive so even if I do have a bfp I doubt it would show! Not that I think I have one mind you.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey mommy- good luck with testing today....let us know how you get on fx for you! I know it's early but you never know! Xxxx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> Wow miracles that does look whack! Lol! I love when the whacky ones end in bfps. Gives me hope. My temps are up and down. I'm testing in the am. But my tests are not sensitive so even if I do have a bfp I doubt it would show! Not that I think I have one mind you.

Yes it definitely does look pretty crazy haha I never expected it to be a bfp chart by any means. Your chart looks similar to mine though! Fx'd that's a good thing for you! Hope you get good news this morning!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## AngelofTroy

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

Yayyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Powell130

Oh congrats hun!!!! I had a feeling your chart was looking nice :) so happy for you!!


----------



## krissie328

Oh what a fantastic line mommyxofxone. Fx it is a sticky bean and the cramping is just settling in.


----------



## krissie328

Afm, I am 1 dpo. I am certain I ovulated the night of Oct. 3rd. I had a positive opk that morning and some terrible cramping/pain in my left that night. I have had some messed up ff temps the last few days so now I am worried it won't catch it. I didn't temp for some reason the morning I got my positive. The next morning I woke up at 4 to feed DS and then went back to bed and temped at 5:30. This morning's temp was similar to my last few temps. So I guess we will see.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aww mommyxofxone!! Major congrats!! Fx'd you have a super sticky bean!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306

:bunny: I had a good feeling about you!!! Yay!!!! :yipee: What a lucky month for this thread! H&H 9 to you!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks everyone. So nervous and excited!


----------



## hal423

Ahh! Huge congrats mommy! That's a great line and don't worry, cramping is very common!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Congrats Mommy! There must he something in the water this month lol


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Congrats Mommy! There must he something in the water this month lol

Someone pass me the water!!! :laugh2:


----------



## twinkletoe

Mommy! Massive massive congrats!! That's such amazing news!! You must be so happy xxx:happydance:

My goodness this thread is crazy this cycle!!! I def need a massive gallon of this water everyone is drinking!! Xxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

twinkle, krissie, and rtebbe - your turns!!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ready to see more bfps ladies bring them on!

Suffering mild ms all morning and then in afternoon I get exhausted. 

Was gonna get a frer but figure symptoms are speaking for themselves.


----------



## krissie328

I hope this is my bfp cycle. Honestly, the ovulation really snuck up on me. And it was so so painful. I have never experienced anything like that. I am still tender in my lower pelvic area. So I am hoping it is a good sign. I am 2 dpo and the wait is killing me!! I remember with DS I had no symptoms until like 5-6 weeks.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> Ready to see more bfps ladies bring them on!
> 
> Suffering mild ms all morning and then in afternoon I get exhausted.
> 
> Was gonna get a frer but figure symptoms are speaking for themselves.

I did the same thing. Considered buying an frer or something then decided that would be stupid as I've gotten two super dark lines on IC's and as you said symptoms confirm so why waste money. 

And I agree I can't wait until the rest of you get your bfps and can move over with us! It would be so awesome if it all happened this month!


----------



## hal423

I believe this is gonna be a great cycle for everyone! Baby dust to you twinkle, rtebbe and krissie!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh krissie I hope it's a good sign!!!!

And miracles I totally agree!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: mommyxofxone! H&H 9 months :happydance: :dance: :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks kalon!


----------



## rtebbe89

Unfortunately I still can't get ahold of my donor but hey on a big plus my cycles are nice and regular again


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no, rtebbe, still?!? :nope: So sorry!


----------



## rtebbe89

Unfortunately still. But I'm OK with it. I ovu later this past weekend and it worked out OK because I was out of town at an odd and unusual animal auction and I realized I need to spend more time just me and my son for awhile and it will happen when the time is right and we can't just pack up and go anywhere like we did this time, if I am actively ttc.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: rtebbe!


----------



## mommyxofxone

last one i promise ladies :

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> last one i promise ladies :
> 
> 21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259

Looking nice and dark, Mommy!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Bella! When are you due again? I cannot believe you're already 17 weeks! 

I am 10 dpo today. I'm really hoping this is our month. A June baby would be just lovely timing.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> Bella! When are you due again? I cannot believe you're already 17 weeks!
> 
> I am 10 dpo today. I'm really hoping this is our month. A June baby would be just lovely timing.

March 21st! :)

Your chart is looking amazing!!! Hope it means good things for you! FX!

June really is a beautiful month for a baby - think of the great future birthday parties! I had wanted a June baby.... except it would mean less time off with the baby, initially, because I'm a teacher... which is what made us try sooner :shrug:


----------



## krissie328

I am a school psychologist so I have summers off. Ds is July so another summer baby would be great. Fortunately I am not instructional staff so I can take the start of the year off with no problems.

What do you teach? I taught special education for 5 years.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> I am a school psychologist so I have summers off. Ds is July so another summer baby would be great. Fortunately I am not instructional staff so I can take the start of the year off with no problems.
> 
> What do you teach? I taught special education for 5 years.

That's really nice! I think I'd go nuts if I had to have someone start off my year for me... I'm K-5 ESOL, but the beginning of my year is scheduling, testing, etc. and I couldn't imagine someone else making my schedule or testing my new kiddos! 

Plus, DH is touchy about me being off from work... but as soon as he agreed I'd be able to take the rest of the year off (and return in September) I was on the "get pregnant NOW" train :haha: 

In all reality, March is kind of an awful month for my family - we have a ridiculous amount of March birthdays already (17 nieces and nephews). It's going to be really hard to plan a birthday party for a March baby, but... oh well! He's coming when he decides to! :winkwink:


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea that's a similar position to special education. Nobody can really replace you adequately. 

I'm a late March birthday. I have my birthday every year during spring break so maybe that will help with scheduling. Although we start early here (mid August) so yours might be later.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Interesting that several of us have similar careers. I'm a personal assistant to a young person with cerebral palsy and I was a learning support assistant in a SEN school for years before I had my son and switched to evening and night work.


----------



## krissie328

It really does surprise me on here to find out what people do for a living. I find it interesting.


----------



## Powell130

I have my NT scan on Monday!! :happydance: FINALLLLLLY get to see this baby


----------



## hal423

Great looking lines mommy!!

Krissie when are you testing? I agree - your chart looks great!

I had my NT scan/blood work done on Monday and will find out gender in 10-14 days!


----------



## krissie328

I have been testing. But it's still early I'm only 9-10 dpo today. 11 dpo was when I got my bfp with ds so I'm trying to stay hopeful. This is my first chart with confirmed o. I am really happy with how it looks.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck Krissie! Your chart really does look awesome!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Your chart looks great Krissie, good luck and lots of :dust:! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Well the witch arrived today. :cry:

Keely... what are you having?


----------



## KalonKiki

Krissie I'm so sorry about the :witch:, I was hopeful for you this cycle, your chart was looking so great. :hugs: :cry:

My :yellow: bump turned :pink: today. :cloud9: <3


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/Thea%20Denise%20Ellis%20gender%20reveal_zpsv83sau7o.jpg


----------



## krissie328

:yipee: So excited for your girl Keely!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So sorry about the witch :hugs: 

How exciting, a little girl!! That is wonderful! Major congrats!


----------



## hal423

Argh - sorry to hear about the witch Krissie! Hang in there and best of luck for next cycle. Have a big glass of wine tonight :)

Keely - yay for a little girl!

I will hopefully find out by the end of next week what we're having - so exciting!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Powell130

So sorry Krissie!

Hal are you getting the blood test to know the gender?


----------



## hal423

Yep! Had my blood work done last Monday :) I'm 35 and considered "advanced maternal age" so it's recommended and covered by insurance.


----------



## Powell130

Eeekkkk!!! Im jealous!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's awesome that your insurance covers it! Do you know when you'll be getting your results back? I felt so anxious for most of my ultrasound today because little miss was being uncooperative and crossing her legs and had her butt at a weird angle in my uterus for a good portion of the ultrasound so I worried for a good while that we wouldn't get to find out the gender after waiting so long for this day to finally arrive. Fortunately when she finally decided she was ready to show us the bits it was obvious that she was a girl. Three gorgeous white lines and absolutely no protrusion what-so-ever. The tech and I both looked extra hard to make sure there wasn't a little hidden penis somewhere and there was none to be found, lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I would love to have the blood results to tell! I don't know if they even offer that to me sadly. Still have so far til all that though. 

Congrats on the girl kiki!!!!


----------



## Powell130

One more sleep until my ultrasound!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So exciting powell!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> One more sleep until my ultrasound!

How wonderful! I look forward to your update.


----------



## hal423

Yay Powell! I'll be stalking for your update!

Keely - they told me 10-14 days to get the results from the blood test. So hopefully end of this week or early next week I'll know! I'll spill the beans to you guys but hubs and I are keeping it to ourselves and letting everyone else be surprised at the birth :)


----------



## Powell130

How exciting Hal!??!?! Ive thought about keeping it a secret but I dont think I would be able to haha 

9 hours until my appt! I need to go to bed haha


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell I'm excited to see ultrasound pictures and Allison I can't wait to find out which team you're on! Does anyone have any instincts about what they are having? :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

i am almost positive this is a boy. it's been very different so far (i know i'm only beginning yet but so far its very different) than my dd. but who knows!!! i'm 6 weeks on wednesday. 

I can't wait to start doing the silly things like baking soda tests and so forth. have any of you done those? i can't even remember what means what with that but i remember doing it with dd and it being right!

powell waiting patiently for your scan!!!!


----------



## krissie328

I remember with DS I did all sorts of things. Everything seemed to point towards a girl. Including my own intuition. I even made a pink and grey owl blanket. I was disappointed when we found out it was a boy. I think more because I had already been calling him by the girls name we picked out and I was so certain it was a girl.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie, so sorry about AF! Your chart looked so amazing too! :(

Kalon, SO EXCITED for your :pink: bump news! Congrats to you! :happydance:

Powell, can't wait to see your scan! Good luck today!

Hal, can't wait to find out what you're having! I found out from a blood test too - so cool to find out rather definitively and so early!

Mommy, I was convinced my DD was a girl, and convinced that this one was a boy, and correct both times! Don't discount your intuition! I wouldn't be surprised if you're correct :) And ask about the genetic testing if you're interested - my office offers Progenity to EVERYONE regardless of age, and has an agreement with the company that despite insurance probably not covering it, their patients will not have to pay a penny out of pocket! Keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks again Bella, DH and I are beyond thrilled and in love. <3

My instinct was dead wrong both times, I thought for sure that my DS was a girl and that this one was a boy. I'm glad that I was wrong though because this is exactly the outcome I was hoping for, I have always wanted a boy first and then a girl. :cloud9:

Mommy I didn't do the baking soda test with DS but I did with this baby and the result was girl. Girl = flat, no fizz and boy = fizzy like soda.

Ladies pay attention to your body hair, it could possibly tell you what you're having. With DS I was so hairy that I was practically a wookie and with this baby I've hardly had to shave at all and the hair on top of my head isn't super thick like it was last time either. I also have acne everywhere with this baby and didn't have much with my DS.


----------



## mommyxofxone

See I was hairy with dd (who I was convinced was a boy as well) and no acne at all. Beautiful clear skin-gorgeous hair- it was great! 

Also got the line on the tummy with dd waiting for it to show with this one. But how long til I can do the baking soda test? It said girl with her- and I was so sure it was wrong lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Krissie, so sorry about AF! Your chart looked so amazing too! :(
> 
> Kalon, SO EXCITED for your :pink: bump news! Congrats to you! :happydance:
> 
> Powell, can't wait to see your scan! Good luck today!
> 
> Hal, can't wait to find out what you're having! I found out from a blood test too - so cool to find out rather definitively and so early!
> 
> Mommy, I was convinced my DD was a girl, and convinced that this one was a boy, and correct both times! Don't discount your intuition! I wouldn't be surprised if you're correct :) And ask about the genetic testing if you're interested - my office offers Progenity to EVERYONE regardless of age, and has an agreement with the company that despite insurance probably not covering it, their patients will not have to pay a penny out of pocket! Keep us posted! :flower:

What is progenity? We actually aren't doing any testing as we didn't with dd either. I've seen too many poor pregnant mamas go through hell because tests said all kinds of horrible thibgs- and they have beautiful healthy happy babies and all the tests were wrong!


----------



## KalonKiki

I looked everywhere and there doesn't appear to be a particular gestation that you can try the baking soda gender test, just whenever you feel like it I suppose. I don't remember how far along I was when I tried it but I think I was somewhere between 8-12 weeks.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Has anyone tried the ring swing test?? We did ita week or two ago at work with a bunch of ladies that already have kids and it was right every single time for multiple children per woman! It was also right with dd for me when everything else pointed to boy, besides my gut! 

This time dd and dh are both convinced bub is a boy, I think my gut is leaning more towards girl again but not near as strongly as last time. Only three months to go! :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, I'd agree completely with the acne thing! I had it with DD and have clearer skin than ever with this baby! As for body hair, I'm half Italian.... I haven't noticed a difference - I'm always hairy unless I shave!!! :rofl:

Mommy, I agree with you also about genetic testing... we didn't for DD and we had a REALLY hard time deciding with this baby, but ultimately ended up doing it. I don't think you can do a blood test for gender without genetic testing - it's just a "byproduct" of genetic testing that you can also find out the gender. (Progenity tests with high accuracy for genetic mutations, such as Downs. It also checks for abnormalities like extra sex chromosomes. In checking for these chromosomes, it can tell you whether you're having a boy or a girl).


----------



## Powell130

I'm so sad my Medicaid hasn't kicked in yet! They were gonna do the Panorama today :( Medicaid needs to hurry up!
 



Attached Files:







received_10205215870052383.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









received_10205215870012382.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









received_10205215869972381.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1









received_10205215870092384.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









received_10205215869932380.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww! Cute pics tho, Powell! Thanks for sharing!!!! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Aww!! Thanks for sharing Powell. 

I won't be doing genetics testing next time unless we can find out about the gender too. But with DS they told me 1:24 of an open neural tube defect and I was devastated for weeks!! And in the end he was fine.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry about the Medicaid but thanks for sharing the scan pics Powell! Hi there baby. <3


----------



## Powell130

Of course!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lovely photos Powell!!!


My dear friend was told her baby had downs then they said it had a gender abnormality and finally now saying he's perfectly fine. She was devastated for a while!!!

I am just too afraid of those tests. 

OK I will do baking soda test after 8 weeks. I don't know how to do te ring test


----------



## hal423

My bloodwork came back early and first of all, everything is very low risk for genetic abnormalities and second - we are having another GIRL :happydance: yay team :pink:

I am so excited for my daughter to have a sister but would have been happy either way because there are currently no boy grandchildren.

Now to keep this a secret from everyone else until birth is gonna be difficult!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: Allison! :hugs: :happydance: <3


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Lovely photos Powell!!!
> 
> 
> My dear friend was told her baby had downs then they said it had a gender abnormality and finally now saying he's perfectly fine. She was devastated for a while!!!
> 
> I am just too afraid of those tests.
> 
> OK I will do baking soda test after 8 weeks. I don't know how to do te ring test

All the old wives tales for gender prediction were wrong for me lol every single one! Well except the way I was carrying. Everything else said girl...ring test, Chinese calendar, baking soda test, etc. Really got my hopes up lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw congratulations hal! That is going to be so wonderful to get to watch dd grow up with a sister! Best of luck trying to keep it a secret! My fil wanted us to keep the gender a secret from him and we tried really hard but ruined it within a couple weeks. My sil did the same thing with him shortly after. I'm sure if you're keeping ita secret from everyone it will be easier to not let it slip though. 

Powell your scan pics look great!! Almost everything pointed to boy for me, all besides the ring test and my intuition which was really strong and ended up being right. This time everything is pointing to girl so I'm probably having a boy instead. Do you have to wait til like 18-20 weeks to find out? 

Mommy the ring test you just tie your wedding ring or something similar to a piece of string and hang it over your belly, if it goes back and forth it's boy if it swings in a circle it's girl supposedly. You can also do it over your Palm and it's supposed to tell you what you already have plus what you will have in the future.


----------



## Powell130

No. we are either going to get a private ultrasound if my Medicaid isn't active by 16 weeks. But if it is, my doc told me to come in as soon as I do and she'll do the Panorama blood test and that tells gender so which ever comes first lol I don't wanna wait til the 20 week ultrasound


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Hal!!! So exciting! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Either way not much longer to go powell! So exciting!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo powell can't wait for your scan!

and hal!!!! girls are so wonderful!!!! congrats!!! i want dd to have a sister so bad!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your pink bundle hal.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> wooo hooo powell can't wait for your scan!
> 
> and hal!!!! girls are so wonderful!!!! congrats!!! i want dd to have a sister so bad!

Ugh me too!! DD and DH however are both pretty sure this one is a boy though. Do you have any gut instincts with this baby?


----------



## hal423

Thanks everyone! Hubs was shocked! He was convinced it was a boy but is delighted for another little daddy's girl.

I can't wait to find out what you all are having! Miracles and mommy - how are you both feeling?

Powell - any news on your insurance and getting the harmony done?

Krissie - fingers crossed for you this cycle! I hope O day comes quick!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> wooo hooo powell can't wait for your scan!
> 
> and hal!!!! girls are so wonderful!!!! congrats!!! i want dd to have a sister so bad!
> 
> Ugh me too!! DD and DH however are both pretty sure this one is a boy though. Do you have any gut instincts with this baby?Click to expand...

Well i was convinced my first was a boy lol so i'm not the one to ask!! i'm feeling boy this time too - mostly because i just figure i'll get opposite of what i want this time around. i was SO sure i wanted a boy last time and was blind sided when i found out it was a girl. totally shocked. so i honestly don't know!



hal423 said:


> Thanks everyone! Hubs was shocked! He was convinced it was a boy but is delighted for another little daddy's girl.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what you all are having! Miracles and mommy - how are you both feeling?
> 
> Powell - any news on your insurance and getting the harmony done?
> 
> Krissie - fingers crossed for you this cycle! I hope O day comes quick!

i'm feeling alright- i'm having a ton of cramping- sets in in the afternoon and just STAYS for forever i swear. I didn't have this with dd. just feels heavy down in the abdomen. feels like period could start at anytime but nothing. reading this is normal for a second pregnancy but it's unnerving just the same.

my taste is going- things taste bland. and i don't want anything to eat. but yet i'm starving. just nothing sounds good. i go from starving to totally full. and i'm starting to get tired more often. 

how are you doing?


----------



## hal423

I know that starving feeling and nothing sounds good. I have been drinking a lot of Gatorade and eating ginger candy and it has seemed to help.

I had the flu almost two weeks ago and still have an awful cough I'm trying to get rid of.

Still battling the nausea/puking too. I hadn't thrown up in 3-4 days and of course it hit me at lunch at work today and I barely made it to the bathroom. So ready for this to be over!!!

When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Mommy I was the same in the sense that I swore before I got pregnant and at the beginning of my pregnancy with dd that I only ever wanted boys, no girls. But then about the end of first tri probably I just had this overwhelming gut feeling I was having a girl and got my heart set on that, luckily I was right that time. So lime you said because I thought I wanted boy the first time and got girl that means this time I'll get boy for wanting girl! Haha I just need to remember that had I been able to pick before I got pregnant with dd I would have chosen boy and wouldn't have her now and I'm so glad I had a girl instead so if I find out this one is a boy I know it's what we are supposed to have in our lives. As much as I sometimes wish it was within our control to pick I have to remember I would have made the wrong choice last time and just be thankful I know I'm getting the baby I'm meant to have. Just wish I didn't have to wait so dang long to find out!

Hal - I have been doing better! Finally can sleep better throughout the night and don't wake up miserably starving. My only problem is that I'm always hungry and it's totally hit or miss whether I can find something that sounds good to eat. That and I feel completely unmotivated to do anything and totally useless during the afternoon cause all I want to do is nap with dd :dohh: I can't believe you're already moving along to second tri and everything! Seems like that went by so quickly on my end!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I was the same way, with DS I wanted a boy so I thought for sure that he would be a girl and because I wanted a girl this time I thought for sure that I was having another boy. I ended up getting exactly what I wanted and what I always felt I was meant to have so I'm extremely happy.

I noticed way more cramping with this baby than I had with DS as well, it made me so nervous for a while.


----------



## Powell130

No news yet Hal. Hopefully I'll know something this week but it could take until Nov 8th! :coffee:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I was convinced DD was a girl, and I was right... and convinced this LO is a boy, and I am right :haha: I've also always been correct with my close friends' pregnancies! Sorry if that sounds like bragging - I don't mean for it to! :flower:

I love checking in with you ladies to see how your pregnancies and TTC journeys are going! :hugs:


----------



## archangel24

Hells yes! TTC #2 I'm kinda nervous since i had a miss before we got our sweet son but im trying not to dwell too much on that :) I am constantly asking myself the question "How will #2 be different".


----------



## krissie328

archangel24 said:


> Hells yes! TTC #2 I'm kinda nervous since i had a miss before we got our sweet son but im trying not to dwell too much on that :) I am constantly asking myself the question "How will #2 be different".

Oh yay! A new ttc buddy. Welcome. This has been a very lucky thread.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Bella- my friend and mother are like that. Can call gender like crazy. They just get a feeling. 

I'm referring to this one as a boy because I'm expecting boy. But I did the same with dd. Just don't want to get my hopes up dreaming of girl #2. My dh actually admitted he wants another girl


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome archangel24! Good luck and lots of :dust: to you this cycle! :wave: :flower:

My mom was also correct with all 5 of us and one of the few times she's ever been wrong was when I was pregnant with DS. She was convinced from the time I was a child that I would have 3 children and they would all be girls, lol. I think that's actually going to be true for my sister Lily instead. I always saw myself with a boy first and then a girl. I just assumed that I would be wrong about that with both pregnancies. :haha:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> Bella- my friend and mother are like that. Can call gender like crazy. They just get a feeling.
> 
> I'm referring to this one as a boy because I'm expecting boy. But I did the same with dd. Just don't want to get my hopes up dreaming of girl #2. My dh actually admitted he wants another girl

I'm the exact same way. Most of the time my gut still says girl again, not near as strongly as before. And so often I want to say she/her when referring to bub but idk if that's out of habit from the last time. I'm still planning on boy though because dh and dd feel so strongly that's what it is and I don't feel near as confident. I want a little sister for dd so bad that I feel the need to prepare for boy because even though my gut says girl I feel like i'm going to have a boy. I just hate having any kind of preference because I don't even want a moment of disappointment so I'm hoping I can get used to the idea and be just as excited as I would if I found out it was another girl. It was so much easier the first time around when I literally had zero preference, ugh. 

I just keep reminding myself healthy is all that matters!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I know what you mean Hun. If its a girl I'll do a freaking happy dance. But if its a boy I will also be very happy and already assuming it is so just preparing mentally for that. 

I SO want a sister for dd

My mom says hands down its a boy. She knew as soon as I was pregnant with dd she was a girl too.


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly I did the same thing with this baby. I wanted a girl so badly that I felt the need to prepare myself for another boy even though DH and DS were both adamant that we were having a girl. My husband was correct both times. If you don't end up getting your second girls I can promise you that boys are incredibly wonderful and I can't even imagine a different baby for my first. Also I was the older sibling with a younger brother closest to me in age and he was my best friend growing up, he still is and always will be. My son also adores his Uncle Coco (DS's nickname for my brother Cody). <3


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KalonKiki said:


> Honestly I did the same thing with this baby. I wanted a girl so badly that I felt the need to prepare myself for another boy even though DH and DS were both adamant that we were having a girl. My husband was correct both times. If you don't end up getting your second girls I can promise you that boys are incredibly wonderful and I can't even imagine a different baby for my first. Also I was the older sibling with a younger brother closest to me in age and he was my best friend growing up, he still is and always will be. My son also adores his Uncle Coco (DS's nickname for my brother Cody). <3

I don't have any brothers just a lot of sisters so I have no experience with that but I always thought a brother could be an incredible friend. Especially since we are only planning on two kids I'm sure, and hope, they will be very close no matter what the gender of this baby is. DD is very sure right now she wants a baby brother so that helps too, even though I don't think she really knows the difference at all :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

my brother and i didn't get along at all and still don't. he's an ass. He never played anything i wanted as a child, so to play i had to play what HE wanted all the time, or i had to play by myself. He was not outdoorsy like i was so i always played outside by myself. 

i had this terrible bike that when you turned too fast it would fall over and i'd skin my knee- wasn't made very well. i'd get up, go home, get it cleaned, go back out. My brother fell in the yard and got a tiny cut, he wouldn't go out for a week until it healed. 

So i'm terrified if i have a boy it'll be a wimp like my brother.


----------



## KalonKiki

I have 6 sister and 3 brothers but of all of them Cody is the one I'm closest to. It could easily be because he's my only "blood" sibling, the fact that he's the closest to me in age of all of my siblings, or even that our parents' divorce brought us closer because we are the only people in the world that truly know and understand each other. I don't know what I would have done without him, he was not an intended pregnancy but I'm so glad that he's here anyway. Mommy I really hope that if you do have your boy that he has a similar relationship with your DD that I have with my brother. My sister closest to me in age (Lily, 6 year gap) was actually the one I didn't get along with very well. She's a brat with an attitude problem and I was constantly annoyed by the fact that she was always copying me and stealing my clothes even though they didn't fit her properly. In either case though I hope that your children get along regardless of gender. You never know what will happen and I really don't think that how well siblings get along has anything to do with gender or even the age gap but more the children's personalities. :flower:


----------



## rtebbe89

Congratulations Hal on your little a girl
Powell you scan looks great and hopefully medicade kicks in soon.
AFM still nothing over here :( last time I heard from donor was Sept. 7th and he has deleted all his social media accounts so I don't know if I should move on or not. I was really hopeful my kids would be full siblings. As for gender I can predict most everyone else's with only a few wrongs but couldn't do it for myself. I had my heart set on a girl and was convinced ds was a girl


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun, I hope so too!!

Can you get another donor?


----------



## KalonKiki

rtebbe89 said:


> Congratulations Hal on your little a girl
> Powell you scan looks great and hopefully medicade kicks in soon.
> AFM still nothing over here :( last time I heard from donor was Sept. 7th and he has deleted all his social media accounts so I don't know if I should move on or not. I was really hopeful my kids would be full siblings. As for gender I can predict most everyone else's with only a few wrongs but couldn't do it for myself. I had my heart set on a girl and was convinced ds was a girl

Let us know how things work out donor wise, I hope he comes through for you so that you don't have to waste time trying to find a new one. If your heart is still set on a girl for this time I'd be happy to share my successful :pink: sway with you but I will warn that it can make it a little harder to get pregnant for some people mostly depending on how the sperm reacts to the change in pH level (my DH and I did not have any issues with this and still got pregnant our first cycle TTC so I would imagine that you should be fine as long as you have a very fertile donor). :flower:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KalonKiki said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hal on your little a girl
> Powell you scan looks great and hopefully medicade kicks in soon.
> AFM still nothing over here :( last time I heard from donor was Sept. 7th and he has deleted all his social media accounts so I don't know if I should move on or not. I was really hopeful my kids would be full siblings. As for gender I can predict most everyone else's with only a few wrongs but couldn't do it for myself. I had my heart set on a girl and was convinced ds was a girl
> 
> Let us know how things work out donor wise, I hope he comes through for you so that you don't have to waste time trying to find a new one. If your heart is still set on a girl for this time I'd be happy to share my successful :pink: sway with you but I will warn that it can make it a little harder to get pregnant for some people mostly depending on how the sperm reacts to the change in pH level (my DH and I did not have any issues with this and still got pregnant our first cycle TTC so I would imagine that you should be fine as long as you have a very fertile donor). :flower:Click to expand...

I'm sure I knew but I completely forgot you did a sway! And successful at that, so exciting! I did a fairly minor sway that I don't think really changed my odds at all but at least I can know I tried! I actually feel like because I tried I will get the opposite just for trying :dohh:

Out of curiosity, what did you do in your sway?


----------



## KalonKiki

MiraclesHappn said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Hal on your little a girl
> Powell you scan looks great and hopefully medicade kicks in soon.
> AFM still nothing over here :( last time I heard from donor was Sept. 7th and he has deleted all his social media accounts so I don't know if I should move on or not. I was really hopeful my kids would be full siblings. As for gender I can predict most everyone else's with only a few wrongs but couldn't do it for myself. I had my heart set on a girl and was convinced ds was a girl
> 
> Let us know how things work out donor wise, I hope he comes through for you so that you don't have to waste time trying to find a new one. If your heart is still set on a girl for this time I'd be happy to share my successful :pink: sway with you but I will warn that it can make it a little harder to get pregnant for some people mostly depending on how the sperm reacts to the change in pH level (my DH and I did not have any issues with this and still got pregnant our first cycle TTC so I would imagine that you should be fine as long as you have a very fertile donor). :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure I knew but I completely forgot you did a sway! And successful at that, so exciting! I did a fairly minor sway that I don't think really changed my odds at all but at least I can know I tried! I actually feel like because I tried I will get the opposite just for trying :dohh:
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did you do in your sway?Click to expand...

Pretty much all I did was use an applicator full of RepHresh every 3 days from the time AF ended until the last day we BDed to lower my pH level to 4.5. We did not use a cutoff and BDed on CD 8, 9, 12, 13, and 14 with my positive OPK on CD 14 and ovulation confirmed by Fertility Friend for CD 15. Anything else was probably arbitrary but I also took folic acid until I got my :bfp: before switching to a prenatal. I was in a New Moon phase as well which is supposed to sway girl but I conceived both of my babies in a New Moon phase so obviously ion theory is a load of crap, lol. I also conceived in the strong girl phase of Scorpio according to the Moon Angle Calendar but again I don't think that actually did anything to help our sway. I also tried to keep my testosterone levels as low as possible by avoiding things like exercise, sports, video games, anything competitive or stressful. We also BDed in missionary and I only propped my hips up for about 5-10 mintuted after each BD before cleaning up. The RepHresh definitely changed the consistency of my fertile CM and it was tackier and didn't stretch as smoothly as usual and it was also cloudier so while I didn't test my pH level I'm positive that it really did lower my pH.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow that's nuts kiki! I'm so impatient to find out what I'm having lol


----------



## rtebbe89

I am currently in the process of trying to find a new donor. It's a little hard in this area just because I am looking for Indian as that is what my son is and I want them to have similar skin tones. 
I will definitely try swaying but with your method Kalon I'm not sure of the product you used as I have never heard of it before. And if it happens to be a boy after trying for a girl that's OK too


----------



## MiraclesHappn

KalonKiki said:


> Pretty much all I did was use an applicator full of RepHresh every 3 days from the time AF ended until the last day we BDed to lower my pH level to 4.5. We did not use a cutoff and BDed on CD 8, 9, 12, 13, and 14 with my positive OPK on CD 14 and ovulation confirmed by Fertility Friend for CD 15. Anything else was probably arbitrary but I also took folic acid until I got my :bfp: before switching to a prenatal. I was in a New Moon phase as well which is supposed to sway girl but I conceived both of my babies in a New Moon phase so obviously ion theory is a load of crap, lol. I also conceived in the strong girl phase of Scorpio according to the Moon Angle Calendar but again I don't think that actually did anything to help our sway. I also tried to keep my testosterone levels as low as possible by avoiding things like exercise, sports, video games, anything competitive or stressful. We also BDed in missionary and I only propped my hips up for about 5-10 mintuted after each BD before cleaning up. The RepHresh definitely changed the consistency of my fertile CM and it was tackier and didn't stretch as smoothly as usual and it was also cloudier so while I didn't test my pH level I'm positive that it really did lower my pH.

I used rephresh too even though I had read some contradicting results on it. I just used a glob or so about 30 min before dtd. I also took cranberry, baby aspirin and drank crystal light. I had basically no ewcm that I ever noticed. I also avoided exercise and super salty things like chips. Dh wore briefs and we only dtd missionary. Did not do a cutoff either even though I had planned on it but O snuck up on me so we dtd clear up to O day. Also I'm pretty sure I looked up the moon calendar thing too after just out of curiosity and it said girl but I don't have any idea how that's supposed to influence anything lol.

Oh and I took folic acid, calcium and magnesium.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well the RepHresh definitely worked for me so maybe it worked for you too Miracles. Rtebbe you can get RepHresh from Walmart if you have one near you, it will be in the isle with the lube, condoms, yeast infection cream, ect and it's only about $7 for a box with 4 applicators (12 day supply). I used one entire applicator full every 3 days just as the instructions on the box suggest. I'm sorry that you have to look for a new donor and I hope that you find one soon.


----------



## rtebbe89

OK thanks I'll look when I go tomorrow and me too. I want a bfp too lol


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89- Sorry you are having problems with your donor and now have to find a new one. :hugs: I hope the process is quick. 

Afm, just in the waiting game to see if I ovulate or not this cycle.


----------



## rtebbe89

KalonKiki said:


> Well the RepHresh definitely worked for me so maybe it worked for you too Miracles. Rtebbe you can get RepHresh from Walmart if you have one near you, it will be in the isle with the lube, condoms, yeast infection cream, ect and it's only about $7 for a box with 4 applicators (12 day supply). I used one entire applicator full every 3 days just as the instructions on the box suggest. I'm sorry that you have to look for a new donor and I hope that you find one soon.

 They don't sell it in Canada where I am. I'll have to order it and pick it up at the shipping outlet in Montana


----------



## Powell130

Private gender scan tomorrow at 2:00 PM (EST)
My gut still says team blue but kinda hoping we're team pink!


----------



## mommyxofxone

!omg already!? So exciting powell keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> !omg already!? So exciting powell keep us posted!!!!

Yep! They start doing gender determination scans at 15 weeks :happydance:


----------



## rtebbe89

That's so exciting Powell.
Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

any word powell? i meant more that it came so fast lol! i know i can't get a scan for gender til 18 weeks. seems forever from now. but it'll really only be 10 weeks from wednesday! that's not that long in the scheme of things. just can't believe you're already at 15 weeks!!!


I wanna know what it is!


----------



## Powell130

Me either! It seems to be flying by! My appt isnt until 2PM. Its only 9:45AM here so 4 hours 15 minutes until my appt. Not too much longer!


----------



## krissie328

Ohh.. how exciting Powell! It really did come fast. I watch all of your tickers and can't believe it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I bet the day is dragging for you! Can't wait for your results!! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Luckily it's going by pretty quick! We are leaving shortly, the place is an hour away and we're gonna eat before. 2 hours to go!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh my goodness Powell I can't believe that you're 15 weeks already! Time flies so fast. I can't wait to out what you're having and I really hope that you get your :pink: bundle. :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

Half an hour! Eeekk


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Getting so close! So excited for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powellllll what is it?!


----------



## Powell130

Oh crap I must have looked over this thread when I was updating! Hang on let me get on the tablet when hubs is done cuz the pics are on there


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ahhhhhhh Powell you're killing meeeee


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ah ha ! I cheated and checked where you posted!!! Huge congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Powell130

:blue: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







received_10205268911738392.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









received_10205268911938397.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









received_10205268911778393.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









received_10205268912178403.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









received_10205268911698391.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow those ultrasound pictures are awesome! He's perfect!! Major congrats!


----------



## krissie328

Lovely pictures. Congrats powell.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Congratulations Powell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't believe i have like 10 weeks still to wait lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Powell!!!! Congrats on team :blue: So exciting for your little guy to have a little brother :)

AFM, 20 weeks today! I have my scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little man :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> can't believe i have like 10 weeks still to wait lol

Can you not get the blood test done?


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Yay Powell!!!! Congrats on team :blue: So exciting for your little guy to have a little brother :)
> 
> AFM, 20 weeks today! I have my scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little man :cloud9:

Thank you!!
Half way there already?!?! :happydance: I bet you're so excited to see your little man again!!


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Yay Powell!!!! Congrats on team :blue: So exciting for your little guy to have a little brother :)
> 
> AFM, 20 weeks today! I have my scan on Wednesday! Can't wait to see my little man :cloud9:

How exciting!! I absolutely loved my 20 week scan. 

I must admit all these scans are making me a little jealous. But I am so happy for you all. :baby:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your littlest :blue: bundle, Powell! He's beautiful. :cloud9: <3

I'm hoping that we'll do a private scan around 30 weeks or something. I didn't have a 3D scan with DS and really wish that I had. DH likely won't go for it though, it's not as important to him as it is to me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I don't think my ob offers it honestly.


----------



## rtebbe89

Mine does but because of my age (under 30) they charge something like 600 for it :(


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Mine does but because of my age (under 30) they charge something like 600 for it :(

Yep!! I got the blood work with DS and didn't know my insurance didn't cover it. I did end up calling the company because I wouldn't afford it and they ended up charging me the small amount the insurance did pay and like $25-30 out of my pocket. But I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Powell130

My pap came back abnormal (ive actually only had one normal pap in my life). They would normally do a cloposcopy and biopsy but since i'm pregnant they're not. I do have to go in Wednesday for the OB to look at my cervix. She'll do so again around 28 weeks and once more at 8-10 weeks PP. If she sees cause for it, they'll do the biopsy then. 
Part of me freaked out a little but i've had a cloposcopy and biopsy before and nothing alarming came of it


----------



## AngelofTroy

Powell130 said:


> My pap came back abnormal (ive actually only had one normal pap in my life). They would normally do a cloposcopy and biopsy but since i'm pregnant they're not. I do have to go in Wednesday for the OB to look at my cervix. She'll do so again around 28 weeks and once more at 8-10 weeks PP. If she sees cause for it, they'll do the biopsy then.
> Part of me freaked out a little but i've had a cloposcopy and biopsy before and nothing alarming came of it

Try not to worry hun, I had an abnormal result after Micah was born and had the biopsy and colposcopy and it came back fine after that.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Powell! NOT at all what you want to hear right now! I had that a few times in a row... I want to say I had 3 colpos done... NOT fun! Make sure they use the numbing spray on you - for me, the first two times, they didn't. Ouch! Luckily I haven't had issues in years now. FX it's the same for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

How scary Powell. I hope subsequent tests come back alright. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :hugs: Powell! NOT at all what you want to hear right now! I had that a few times in a row... I want to say I had 3 colpos done... NOT fun! Make sure they use the numbing spray on you - for me, the first two times, they didn't. Ouch! Luckily I haven't had issues in years now. FX it's the same for you!!!

Luckily she's not doing the colpo during my pregnancy so I have a little bit lol she's just gonna look at my cervix, probably with that light with different colors. and keep an eye on it for the duration of the pregnancy then make a decision on whether to do the colpo. I'm thinking maybe she will do a repeat pap at 8-10 weeks PP and go from there? 

I will def remember about the numbing spray! My first colpo was UNCOMFORTABLE lol


----------



## KalonKiki

I've only ever had 3 abnormal paps in my life and only one of them required a biopsy (the other two were just a bacterial vaginosis diagnosis and a yeast infection diagnosis as a result of the antibiotic I had to take for the BV). That biopsy sucked and it turned out that I had precancerous cells and they gave me a follow-up pap 6 months later and it came back normal so my immune system took care of it (they told me it was likely that would happen and that my actual cancer risk was very low). I really hope that everything goes well with testing and you don't end up needing anything more invasive. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

my poor friend had an abnormal pap and they found precancerous cells when we were like 14. they decided not to wait and got it all cut out. yikes. she has had one child, and because of the scar tissue her cervix would not efface or dilate on it's own. she had no choice but c-section.


----------



## Powell130

Oh goodness that's scary!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? 

I am doing good. We are currently on a 3 month break. I had a doctor's appt last week and he agreed to start clomid. However, I wanted to get past the holidays and lose a bit of weight. So I opted to do birth control for 3 months. I think a break will be good for me both physically and emotionally. But I am really excited for mid-February to get here! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie i think that's great!!!! whatever helps ease your mind. holidays are stressful enough.


powell your tickers are gone! how are you feeling?


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> krissie i think that's great!!!! whatever helps ease your mind. holidays are stressful enough.
> 
> 
> powell your tickers are gone! how are you feeling?

I know! Stupid me put a long ticker instead of a short one making my signature too long lol been too lazy to fix it  i'm 17w5d today and feeling pretty good! I had to do the 1 hour glucose test yesterday and I have a lingering headache from the stupid drink so have to go in at 2 for them to check my blood pressure. But other than that, and knowing I have the 3 hour test next week because I failed the 1 hour, i'm doing great! Been feeling lots of movement and hubs can feel it now. Slowly but surely getting bigger lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow they did the gtt early! We do it here at like 28 ish weeks or so. Not looking forward to that again.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Krissie! Glad that you have a plan! February will be exciting for sure!!! 

Powell, so sorry to hear you failed the 1 hr! FX the 3 hour goes better for you! I, too, am surprised you're already doing those tests. Did you have GD with your DS? 

Mommy, 9 weeks already?! So exciting! Are you popping yet?? 

AFM, feeling huge... 22 weeks as of yesterday! I feel like time is flying - March will be here before I know it! Second scan later on today (last one I was apparently dehydrated & they couldn't get the spine measurements they needed... so I've been chugging water all morning to make sure all will be well & I'll have a full bladder for my appointment!)


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'll try to get a bump photo ladies yes I am actually popping already lol! I look pretty big I think


----------



## Powell130

They did the GTT early because I had GD with #1 so if I have a history with it, why wait??


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ahhhhh gotcha! Hey Powell maybe you can help me out. My friend just failed her three hour gtt. She's 30 weeks. And shes freaking out. Is there anything I could say to ease her mind? I'm worried about her. She's not telling me other stuff that's going on but I know she's spent most of the pregnancy scared. She had high blood pressure too and is on meds for tht then they scared her with abnormalities that after tons of tests are non existent so I'd love to help her anyway I can


----------



## Powell130

GD is NOT the end of the world!! If anything it makes you more aware of your food choics and make better ones! It can also be controlled fairly easy! 
I recommend light walking after every meal, which naturally bring blood sugar down and is good during pregnancy! And cinnamon capsules,.safe during pregnancy and also naturally lower blood sugar! 

The worst part, in my experience is the 4x a day finger pricks which are more annoying than anything! And being induced. I had a HORRIBLE induction with #! Not everyone does tho!

Any questions? Feel free to ask!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thank you SO much powell! the cinnamon capsules are so interesting because she does have high blood pressure!!!! they have her on insane amounts of meds that make her so sick. :( 

i left out the finger pricks adn the horrible induction LOL i hope she doesn't have that. i think she was trying to go natural. :(


----------



## krissie328

I am diabetic so I had similar problems in pregnancy. I actually didn't find it that bad. I was on insulin and that was less painful than the finger pricks. Which aren't that bad. 

I was induced and had a good experience. Plus I had extra ultrasounds the last few weeks to check on him. 

It can be stressful but that really only compounds the problem. Try to relax.

And I definitely second walking after eating.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> thank you SO much powell! the cinnamon capsules are so interesting because she does have high blood pressure!!!! they have her on insane amounts of meds that make her so sick. :(
> 
> i left out the finger pricks adn the horrible induction LOL i hope she doesn't have that. i think she was trying to go natural. :(

Def mention cinnamon capsules to naturally lower blood sugar. Apple cider vinegar (unfiltered helps with that AND high blood pressure so tell her about that as well!!)

She will MOST LIKELY be induced having GD and HBP but don't freak her out but I would mention its a possibility!! Maybe not tell her its almost guaranteed but do give her a heads up. I was soooooo hoping to go into labor naturally with PJ (#1) and was absolutely CRUSHED when I was told I would be induced likely before my EDD :( you can obviously refuse induction but with HBP plus GD idk how wise that would be

The fingwr pricks aren't TERRIBLE. more annoying than anything. But do tell her to make sure to use alcohol to clean the finger (unclean fingets can skew results! I tested it last pregnancy) and that using the side of your finger tip lessens the soreness!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

She goes on Thursday to dietician. I don't want to mention finger pricks until she goes so she finds out from the Dr first. But I definitely am mentioning the things that can help! I will tell er the prick stuff after so it helps ease that. Thank you so much, she's like my best friend ever and it makes me so sad she's dealing with all of this

She was so responsible about her pregnancy waited til everything was right in her life to try and has had so much bad news its just not fair.


----------



## Powell130

krissie328 said:


> I am diabetic so I had similar problems in pregnancy. I actually didn't find it that bad. I was on insulin and that was less painful than the finger pricks. Which aren't that bad.
> 
> I was induced and had a good experience. Plus I had extra ultrasounds the last few weeks to check on him.
> 
> It can be stressful but that really only compounds the problem. Try to relax.
> 
> And I definitely second walking after eating.

Yeah the extra monitoring and extra scans are definitely a plus!

The stupid diet made me actually lose weight and I didn't need to! 88lb when I got pregnant and 116 when I went in to be induced at 39w4d (or was it 39w3d?)

My induction was 32 hours with 3 hours of pushing and he got stuck on a nerve for 45 minutes and I thought I was DYING and he came out with a flat bruised spot where he got stuck. He just wasn't ready to come out :/ BUT I think being induced when I was kept me from a C section cuz he ALMOST didn't come out, my MW had to maneuver his shoulders out and he came out fist first Superman style lol


----------



## krissie328

I stared the diet at 8 weeks and didn't gain until the end. I guess that was one plus. I was back to prepregnancy weight 2 weeks after.

My induction was 10 hours from start of pitocin to delivery. No major problems. I was not favorite for induction either. So I wad impressed I progressed so fast. Then again my sister was in labor less than 2 hours and gave birth at home on accident. So maybe it's genetics.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Glad you didn't have a bad experience krissie! I hope she doesn't. Waiting for her to respond to the little I told her. She's just really down.


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while but great to catch up with everyone.

Glad to hear you have a plan Krissie! With the holidays coming up, time will be flying by!

Didn't know you had GD before Powell! My best friend semi-failed her 3 hour test and is now having gall bladder issues. She's been in horrible pain and there's nothing they can do until baby is born (which isn't until January).

Sorry to hear about your friend mommy! I hope with changing her diet things will be just fine.

I'm almost 18 weeks and getting a big bump already. I have still been wearing regular jeans unzipped with a belly band over them and now that's getting too uncomfortable :(. Didn't want to have to break out the maternity pants so soon but oh well.

I feel like this pregnancy is draggging!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal i'm in maternity pants already lol i don't wanna hear it! hahahaha


and thanks ladies. i'm still waiting to hear back from my friend. she was supposed to go to dietician on thursday. however, they sat her down and told her they thought the baby had a heart defect and then her bp went through the roof. sent her to labor and delivery instead. So she sat there for 2 hours, everything fine, no heart defect, so she had to reschedule appt. hoping everything is going to be alright. they are really taking her for a ride.

:(


afm, i don't have anything going on but constipation. seriously- if i didn't have that? i'd have no symptoms. Easier pregnancy so far than dd, but this constipation is killing me. i've done fruit and cashews and everything i can think of. even prune juice. not helping. think i have to get benefiber or something :( sad i don't want to add more meds. but i can't feel like this all the time either.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mommy, hope the constipation lets up! Have you tried low sodium V8? That always sends me running to the bathroom :haha: Also, do you use a stool in the bathroom? My friend swears by the "Squatty Potty" so I started using my DD's step stool when I go - it really does help!!! GL to you!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well ladies I just returned from my first actual appointment! Dr. Said based on my uterus I'm measuring about 18 weeks so she sent me right in to ultrasound after, which showed an absolutely beautiful bub! Baby measured 13 weeks, won't know until my next apt next month if Dr will change my due date because of this. Everything with this apt was identical to my first apt with DD! Hopefully everything else goes well like it did with her! Fx'd! Now I'm just so anxious to start telling everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-23_16.52.01-1.jpg
File size: 171.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Miracles- what a great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Mommy, hope the constipation lets up! Have you tried low sodium V8? That always sends me running to the bathroom :haha: Also, do you use a stool in the bathroom? My friend swears by the "Squatty Potty" so I started using my DD's step stool when I go - it really does help!!! GL to you!

no i've never had that?! sounds interesting. i'll have to look into it.

and squatty potty??!? this is going to sound stupid but..... how do you do that? lol! sounds uncomfy! not sure i understand!! 



miracles again congrats on your beautiful baby ! love the photo!!! 


afm got our bill for the bloodwork and ultrasound is on the way. omg. they're raping us. insurance is covering like nothing.


----------



## hal423

Beautiful scan miracles! Congrats!! Will you be finding out gender at the anatomy scan or staying team yellow?

Mommy - hope the constipation gets better for you. I know TMI, but I have developed hemorrhoids this time (haven't been constipated so idk why this is happening). Bowel trouble is the worst!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Mommy, hope the constipation lets up! Have you tried low sodium V8? That always sends me running to the bathroom :haha: Also, do you use a stool in the bathroom? My friend swears by the "Squatty Potty" so I started using my DD's step stool when I go - it really does help!!! GL to you!
> 
> no i've never had that?! sounds interesting. i'll have to look into it.
> 
> and squatty potty??!? this is going to sound stupid but..... how do you do that? lol! sounds uncomfy! not sure i understand!!
> 
> 
> miracles again congrats on your beautiful baby ! love the photo!!!
> 
> 
> afm got our bill for the bloodwork and ultrasound is on the way. omg. they're raping us. insurance is covering like nothing.Click to expand...

LOL! It's just a little step stool. I'd say if you have anything about 6-12 inches high, put it in front of the toilet & rest both feet on it. It puts your body in the "proper" position to poop :haha: Like I said, I use my daughter's step stool that helps her reach the sink to wash her hands. It's... I think 9 inches high? It really does help! :blush:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for sharing miracles! Beautiful baby you have there <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Haha Bella I used one today! Helped a little. I had to go buy metamucil(I feel like an old person) so that's sloooooowly heeeeeelping oh my so slow. Does this ease up in second tri? I never had it like this with dd ugggh


Hal. After I gave birth to my daughter I got new ones and omg. Terrible. They never completely left. They havent really been a problem but then again I'm not really poopin either lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thanks everyone! I'm just so glad we got the surprise ultrasound yesterday as I wasn't expecting one for 6-8 weeks still. I thought about staying team yellow but have since decided we will probably go ahead and find out. We are in the process of fixing up a house to move into once it's finished and I need to be able to work on decorating the kids room as I plan on putting the two of them in the same room for a while regardless of gender. So we will hopefully be able to do our gender reveal shortly after the new year!


----------



## mommyxofxone

now with pricing i have to talk to dh about whether or not we should stay team yellow. sucks doesn't it. 

how are you feeling miracles? i'm totally jealous you're already 12 weeks :haha: i'm two weeks behind you! however with original date i'd be 11 weeks today! so sucks getting moved back lol.


----------



## krissie328

Mommy- when I was pregnant the hospital bills were drowning us. We applied for hospital assistance and they covered our bills 100% aside from co-pays and my ob payment's which ended up being 1500 ish. Maybe check into that to help. Our bill ended up being 25k in the end so it was a huge relief.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> now with pricing i have to talk to dh about whether or not we should stay team yellow. sucks doesn't it.
> 
> how are you feeling miracles? i'm totally jealous you're already 12 weeks :haha: i'm two weeks behind you! however with original date i'd be 11 weeks today! so sucks getting moved back lol.

Haha that happened to me last time and it didn't seem fair! This time if my dr decides to change my due date based on the ultrasound then I'm actually 13+2 today I think? I just wish I knew what she's going to decide. It's not much change I know but still. I actually would prefer my date to be left alone. 

I've been feeling pretty good aside from being starving constantly, still really tired in the evening and I'm fighting some sinus junk. Other than that good! How have you been lately??


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> Mommy- when I was pregnant the hospital bills were drowning us. We applied for hospital assistance and they covered our bills 100% aside from co-pays and my ob payment's which ended up being 1500 ish. Maybe check into that to help. Our bill ended up being 25k in the end so it was a huge relief.


i called and got some financial assistance- but to them that means low payments for 6 months. we still have to pay all of it. 



MiraclesHappn said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> now with pricing i have to talk to dh about whether or not we should stay team yellow. sucks doesn't it.
> 
> how are you feeling miracles? i'm totally jealous you're already 12 weeks :haha: i'm two weeks behind you! however with original date i'd be 11 weeks today! so sucks getting moved back lol.
> 
> Haha that happened to me last time and it didn't seem fair! This time if my dr decides to change my due date based on the ultrasound then I'm actually 13+2 today I think? I just wish I knew what she's going to decide. It's not much change I know but still. I actually would prefer my date to be left alone.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good aside from being starving constantly, still really tired in the evening and I'm fighting some sinus junk. Other than that good! How have you been lately??Click to expand...

last time my date got pushed up a week, so i was surprised to be moved back. guess i'm still comparing a ton to last pregnancy. like seriously, the only REAL symptom i've having this time? really bad constipation. Other than that nothing really. it's been easier this time so far. I am getting bigger faster, i have a proper bump, and my ass just grew three sizes (much like the grinches heart in one day) and my boobs now pop open the normal sized bras so i had to move up to the big one i got when pregnant with dd. but that's all the same. i'm not anywhere near as tired as i was when i was pregnant with her! 

oh and i'm craving pepperoni like a wild woman! omg! i do have sinus stuff going on but so does dh, but i think may be pregnancy related for me cause i don't normally have it around this time.

talked to dh and we are definitely doing the gender scan.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know what you mean about due dates!!! With my DD, LMP due date was May 12; Ovulation due date was May 9th, and I was measuring at May 7th. Since ob-gyn goes by LMP unless it's 5 or more days off, they changed my due date to May 7th. (And DD was born on May 7th!). This time around, LMP due date is March 23; Ovulation due date is March 21st, and I am measuring at March 21st. Since ob-gyn goes by LMP unless it's 5 or more days off, they're keeping my due date as March 23rd. I keep saying March 21st though, when people ask! Which gets confusing when they ask me to remind them at the doctor's office, or for work purposes (because I don't want my job to be told a different date by my doctor). I wish they'd just go with where I'm measuring!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg I hear you Bella. They never listen. And kind of treat me like I'm insane when I give o due date. I hope this baby comes on o due date again just like dd. Then we get some small victoey right lol. I'm hoping you are rght on with your date too! :)


----------



## krissie328

I never knew what my due date was with DS!! It was very frustrating. My ob had a different one from the high risk ob. My scans showed different ones each time. I finally just started going by o date.


----------



## mommyxofxone

What date was ds born krissie? O date or other?


----------



## krissie328

He was born 2 days before o due date. But I was induced.


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm so excited for all of you ladies. I can't wait to join you. 
It is funny how dates change so much. With ds LMP due date was Nov 16th, Ov date was Nov 21st and measurement date was the 23rd. I ended up having him the 11th though but was induced. 
I'm cd 2 of my 3rd cycle trying and praying I can get a bfp for Christmas. It would be the most amazing present ever. I'm due to ovulate the 16th so maybe.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ahhhh gotcha krissie! 


ladies i'll be mia for a bit going to be on vacation until next wed. see you then! i may pop in while i'm gone but not sure.


----------



## krissie328

Enjoy mommy!

Rtebbe- glad to hear you are trying. Were you able to find a donor or regain contact with your previous one? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## Powell130

Speaking of dates, I wish I gave the doc an adjusted LMP based off O date! my dates with the doc don't 100% add up lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> Enjoy mommy!
> 
> Rtebbe- glad to hear you are trying. Were you able to find a donor or regain contact with your previous one? Sorry if I missed that.

YES! I was wondering this also! :flower:

Powell, I know! I was considering adjusting as well, but figured if I had adjusted my LMP date for DD, they never would have done the change to May 7th (because it would be 2 days off rather than the 5 days off needed to change it based on measurements). So I just left it alone and gave my true LMP date.... Now I kinda wish I adjusted it because the measurements were dead on for my O date!


----------



## rtebbe89

I ended up finding a new donor. Still trying to get a hold of donor #1 and it seems as if he has dropped off the face of the world. So I don't know. 
It's been a bit of a crazy month. I started back to work on the 5th and between 12hr days and a 1yr old I fall into bed around 830 and don't do much else. My Internet provider actually called yesterday to make sure I was OK because my usage has gone way down.


----------



## rtebbe89

Oh and I have a question. I know that it is suggested that you take prenatals 3 months before ttc, because it builds up in your system I was just wondering do other medications do the same? I have a "man cold" and need to take something so I can survive my last night shift before days off but I don't want to harm a potential babe if anything is in my system still if i conceive this month


----------



## krissie328

Oh I understand the being completely shattered after work and caring for DS. I cannot imagine 12 hour days on top of it!! 

I am really happy you found a new donor. So weird your last one decided to flake out like that!! 

As far as the cold medicine I would just take them. Realistically for no longer than you will take them I doubt they would have much impact. The only time I don't use them is when I am in the tww.


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you. I sucked it up and took Tylenol cold and sinus about 2hrs ago and feel a million times better.


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Enjoy mommy!
> 
> Rtebbe- glad to hear you are trying. Were you able to find a donor or regain contact with your previous one? Sorry if I missed that.
> 
> YES! I was wondering this also! :flower:
> 
> Powell, I know! I was considering adjusting as well, but figured if I had adjusted my LMP date for DD, they never would have done the change to May 7th (because it would be 2 days off rather than the 5 days off needed to change it based on measurements). So I just left it alone and gave my true LMP date.... Now I kinda wish I adjusted it because the measurements were dead on for my O date!Click to expand...



Mine too! When they did my dating scan (whyyy they didnt use those dates idk) he measured 13 weeks even. I was 13+1 by O date and 13+4 by LMP. Just a few days but still lol they have my EDD April 21 but my gestation somehow is a day off and lines up with an EDD of April 20th :shrug: so I def wish they used tge right dates..i even told them.i gave the wrong LMP and tried to get them to change it to my adjusted one based off O but they wouldnt. Whatever.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe - I'm glad to hear you're back on the TTC wagon! So sorry that work has been so crazy for you! I can't even believe your internet provider called to check on you!!! Wow!!! Well, it was very nice of them! As for the cold meds, I see you already took them, but I agree - I was always careful in the TWW, but before that I'd act "not pregnant." I was even bad with prenatals this time around... didn't start them until after I was pregnant :blush: I'm even having a hard time remembering to take them now that I am pregnant. My midwife & doctors are pretty pissed at me for that, but I'm not doing it on purpose!!!!

Powell - YES! So annoying :growlmad:


----------



## Powell130

I'm kinda hoping he'll measure a few days behind my O dates at my 20 week US because the'll change my EDD if it's a week or more out from their dates lol he'd have to be 4-5 days behind my O date for that to happen and my uterus is measuring 2+ weeks ahead so part of me doubts that will happen :shrug: oh well. I'm just glad I passed the 3 hour so we wont be talking about induction before my EDD. That was my main worry about my dates not being accurate. So here's to hoping i'll have a natural labor this time around!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> I'm kinda hoping he'll measure a few days behind my O dates at my 20 week US because the'll change my EDD if it's a week or more out from their dates lol he'd have to be 4-5 days behind my O date for that to happen and my uterus is measuring 2+ weeks ahead so part of me doubts that will happen :shrug: oh well. I'm just glad I passed the 3 hour so we wont be talking about induction before my EDD. That was my main worry about my dates not being accurate. So here's to hoping i'll have a natural labor this time around!

Oh good!!!!! Congrats! :happydance: That's one less thing to worry about! :thumbup:


----------



## rtebbe89

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rtebbe - I'm glad to hear you're back on the TTC wagon! So sorry that work has been so crazy for you! I can't even believe your internet provider called to check on you!!! Wow!!! Well, it was very nice of them! As for the cold meds, I see you already took them, but I agree - I was always careful in the TWW, but before that I'd act "not pregnant." I was even bad with prenatals this time around... didn't start them until after I was pregnant :blush: I'm even having a hard time remembering to take them now that I am pregnant. My midwife & doctors are pretty pissed at me for that, but I'm not doing it on purpose!!!!
> 
> Powell - YES! So annoying :growlmad:

I totally understand the doctors getting upset. Mine where always so mad at me for the same thing. I have mine sitting on beside my coffee maker so the minute I go to make coffee I take them. 

So big shock. I got a call from my original donor yesterday and we are back on for trying. The second donor knows and is OK being my back up.


----------



## krissie328

Great news rtebbe. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe89 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> rtebbe - I'm glad to hear you're back on the TTC wagon! So sorry that work has been so crazy for you! I can't even believe your internet provider called to check on you!!! Wow!!! Well, it was very nice of them! As for the cold meds, I see you already took them, but I agree - I was always careful in the TWW, but before that I'd act "not pregnant." I was even bad with prenatals this time around... didn't start them until after I was pregnant :blush: I'm even having a hard time remembering to take them now that I am pregnant. My midwife & doctors are pretty pissed at me for that, but I'm not doing it on purpose!!!!
> 
> Powell - YES! So annoying :growlmad:
> 
> I totally understand the doctors getting upset. Mine where always so mad at me for the same thing. I have mine sitting on beside my coffee maker so the minute I go to make coffee I take them.
> 
> So big shock. I got a call from my original donor yesterday and we are back on for trying. The second donor knows and is OK being my back up.Click to expand...

Amazing news!!! So glad for you!!! :happydance: Would be so great for your son and your baby-to-be share the same donor! :yipee:

Yeah... I have them on my counter so I hopefully remember to take them with dinner. Keyword: hopefully. I never remember. It's bad.


----------



## KalonKiki

rtebbe that's amazing news! So what happened with him, did he explain why he dropped off the face of the earth for a while? Whatever the reason it's still great that he's back so that your babies can have the same biological father. :happydance:
FXed that everything works out well and you get pregnant soon. :thumbup:


----------



## rtebbe89

Hid dad was diagnosed with cancer and until the could get him in hospice he was taking care of him


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no that's horrible. I hope that his father gets well. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe89 said:


> Hid dad was diagnosed with cancer and until the could get him in hospice he was taking care of him

So sorry to hear this! 

On a side note, my grandmother had cancer & I somehow stumbled upon the benefits of breastmilk for cancer patients. Maybe if you conceive this baby, you can help. (No pressure AT ALL, just thought I'd share...) In my case, I offered to pump for my grandmother, but they had her on a paleo diet and her dietician didn't want her to drink the breastmilk I was offering. :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are all you ladies doing? Checking in


----------



## krissie328

Not much going on here. Trying to ntnp and not stress. Will either start clomid in February or May. So focusing on other things right now other than ttc. I'm finding it to be good for my mental health. And I'm bonding better with ds so I'm feeling much happier. But ironically less ready for #2.


----------



## mommyxofxone

why less ready? just asking. :) and i'm glad yu're getting bonding time and feeling better hun.


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> why less ready? just asking. :) and i'm glad yu're getting bonding time and feeling better hun.

I am finally feeling like I have my groove with ds and I'm not sure how I will handle adding another one to the mix. I know logically they will likely fit right into the routine. Probably just nerves.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I do understand. I went through years deciding not to do it cause of nerves. However now I'm glad cause the age gap may pay off. 

Felt first movements today <3


----------



## krissie328

Yay for movement! One of my favorite parts of pregnancy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine too krissie. i was shocked. so early to feel anything. didn't feel dd til after 20 weeks. but also had anterior placenta with her. don't know what it is with this one.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for movements! I first felt movement with DS at 17+4 and with this baby at 14+4. :D


----------



## rtebbe89

I had an anterior placenta with ds and didn't feel him move until 23-24 weeks. And even then I only felt him one or two times a days even up until he was born. Probably didn't help that I am plus size. I hope this next one is crazy active lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Just wanted to drop in and say Happy New Year! :flower:

Anyone with any new news?? AFM, just can't believe I'm in the 3rd trimester now! Might be nesting, as I have been tackling my to-do list with a vengeance and freaking out over all of the things that need to be done before DS is born! :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow bella! cant believe how close!


----------



## hal423

Happy new year ladies! It's been a while but glad everyone is doing good :)

I'm so ready for this pregnancy to be over. I forgot how much I hated being pregnant and so many of my friends are due with their babies this month. Come on April!

Congrats on third tri Bella! Mommy do you know what you're having yet?


----------



## krissie328

Just looking at tickers I cannot believe how far along you ladies are getting!! (Powell you need to update yours so I can stalk it better. :haha:)

Not much to update for me. I am waiting for af and planning to start clomid next month. I haven't ovulated since October 5th. :nope:


----------



## rtebbe89

Happy New years! I can't believe how fast your pregnancis are all going. 
Krissie I hope af shows soon so you can get the ball rolling.
Afm cd 4 over here. Just waiting lol.


----------



## hal423

Oh poor Krissie! I hope the clomid does the trick for you!

Rtebbe hang in there girl - O day will be here soon!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I hope the new year brings lots of luck to you ladies and you will be announcing your pregnancies soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Happy new year ladies! It's been a while but glad everyone is doing good :)
> 
> I'm so ready for this pregnancy to be over. I forgot how much I hated being pregnant and so many of my friends are due with their babies this month. Come on April!
> 
> Congrats on third tri Bella! Mommy do you know what you're having yet?

where is your ticker hal?! i can't follow it! i neeeeed to lol

nope not yet, find out the 18th at 3pm eeeek! very exciting. 



krissie328 said:


> Just looking at tickers I cannot believe how far along you ladies are getting!! (Powell you need to update yours so I can stalk it better. :haha:)
> 
> Not much to update for me. I am waiting for af and planning to start clomid next month. I haven't ovulated since October 5th. :nope:

oh krissie i'm so sorry :( they can't do anything to help that? or just the clomid?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that, Krissie! Will Clomid will help you get your O back?

Rtebbe, not too long to wait! Hope this month works for you! FX!

So glad to hear from everyone!


----------



## krissie328

Just the clomid. I didn't ovulate at all before DS, so he was a clomid baby. After I had him I have ovulated a few times by myself. I have had the prescription since November. But I decided not to take it with my December cycle so that I could get through the holidays and not end up with a September due date. Since I work in the schools I didn't think that was a good idea. But I am still waiting on af to show from that cycle. So I think I am going to start whenever she gets here. That way we have two months of trying before a break in March and April.


----------



## KalonKiki

It looks like a couple of you are really close to finding out the gender of your babies! When are you all planning to find out (or are you staying team :yellow:). :happydance:

Krissie good luck with the Clomid when you start it. :thumbup:


----------



## hal423

My ticker shows up on my end - anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> My ticker shows up on my end - anyone else not seeing it?

I see it just fine, happy late V-Day by the way. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh dur hal there it is. whatever, don't mind me.

krissie that sounds like a great plan then!!!


----------



## krissie328

I have noticed sometimes thebump tickers don't show up for me too.


----------



## Powell130

Okay I added a ticker lol


----------



## krissie328

Powell130 said:


> Okay I added a ticker lol

Thanks!! 

I like the name you picked. One of my favorites.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awww Powell, cute name! My new nephew's name is Jackson. (& DH's name is James). Very cute! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Cute name Powell! Also happy late V-day! I can't believe that you and Allison have both passed the point of viability already, time is flying so fast.


----------



## hal423

I know! So crazy! I still feel like I have forever to go though. My best friend is in labor right now and two more of my friends are due any day now and I'm so jealous!

We have a name picked too - Elisabeth Suzanne (nickname Libby Sue). Sue is my mom's middle name and my husband has a bunch of relatives with Anne in their names.


----------



## hal423

Oh and I also went to the dr yesterday and have a tentative c section date of 4/18 :)

Tomorrow will be 100 days from then so hubs and I will throw ourselves a 100 nights party :)


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!!! Jaxson is the only name we both agreed on and James is my Pops name :) 
I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!!
Hal I love your girls name! So pretty


----------



## KalonKiki

hal423 said:


> I know! So crazy! I still feel like I have forever to go though. My best friend is in labor right now and two more of my friends are due any day now and I'm so jealous!
> 
> We have a name picked too - Elisabeth Suzanne (nickname Libby Sue). Sue is my mom's middle name and my husband has a bunch of relatives with Anne in their names.

Suzanne happens to be my middle name as well. My nickname growing up was Kiki Sue. :winkwink:
It's actually my mom's middle name as well but both DH and I did not want to make it into a tradition. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ours will be Emma if a girl and James if a boy. :)


----------



## rtebbe89

I love all your names! Dear son is Jarron Cecil so eventual bean will be Jael Katie or Jett Ryan (not 100% sure about boys tho). Was going to name a boy Josef but donors name is Joey, apparently I like Js lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

We have a four letter theme going, DS is Liam Van and DD will be Thea Denise.


----------



## campn

Hello ladies mind if I join? Congratulations to each one of you!

I just got my BFP on the 7th, this is our second baby and it took us 6 months to conceive this time around :) I'm so excited, anxious and scared.

This time feels so different, the post BFP feelings, cause since this is our second, I'm not just imaging an embryo, I'm imagining a person! Now seeing our son who is 3 and getting to know his personality and character, it just feels so much different. I can imagine it better, knowing all the love I'll feel, with your first you've no idea but now I know..

It's so hard to explain, but I hope you ladies know exactly what I mean!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Huge congrats Hun!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## KalonKiki

campn said:


> Hello ladies mind if I join? Congratulations to each one of you!
> 
> I just got my BFP on the 7th, this is our second baby and it took us 6 months to conceive this time around :) I'm so excited, anxious and scared.
> 
> This time feels so different, the post BFP feelings, cause since this is our second, I'm not just imaging an embryo, I'm imagining a person! Now seeing our son who is 3 and getting to know his personality and character, it just feels so much different. I can imagine it better, knowing all the love I'll feel, with your first you've no idea but now I know..
> 
> It's so hard to explain, but I hope you ladies know exactly what I mean!

Congrats on your :bfp: and welcome hun! :wave: :flower:
My DS was a September baby, it's a great time of year to give birth. :D


----------



## hal423

Hi campn! Huge congrats and welcome! My DD was born 9/05/2012 :)

Hope the next 9 months go by fast for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm a sept baby :) it's a good time!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Such sweet names!!! Love them all :cloud9:

Congrats & welcome campn!


----------



## rtebbe89

Welcome and Congratulations Capmn. 

Did you all see that first response is releasing a blue tooth enabled test? Your results come up on your phone.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe89 said:


> Welcome and Congratulations Capmn.
> 
> Did you all see that first response is releasing a blue tooth enabled test? Your results come up on your phone.

Really?? I don't know how I feel about that... what are your thoughts? Anyone plan on giving it a test drive? :haha:


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Welcome and Congratulations Capmn.
> 
> Did you all see that first response is releasing a blue tooth enabled test? Your results come up on your phone.

Hmm, seems very weird. I don't think I would do it. I am fine looking at the test.


----------



## hal423

That's so bizarre and seems completely unnecessary!


----------



## rtebbe89

https://youtu.be/YLL5sl8Y3u8

On the website it says it would be between $16-22 USD price point which would put it around $40 Canadian for me and I'm to much of an poas to justify ever paying that much for a test. Heck I used Internet cheapies for dear son until I got a hint of a line then dollar store and only once I had a decent line I got 2 frer.


----------



## Powell130

I think the test is completely unnecessary. Like seriously, what's the point?

AFM, had my 25 week check up today and finally got to go over my anatomy scan and baby boy is perfect. Hes in the lower % in size which makes me happy because I was barely able to have #1 vaginally lol he seriously almost didn't come out . I've also graduated to two week appointments now instead of four. The rest of this pregnancy is going to fly by! :-(


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell130 said:


> I think the test is completely unnecessary. Like seriously, what's the point?
> 
> AFM, had my 25 week check up today and finally got to go over my anatomy scan and baby boy is perfect. Hes in the lower % in size which makes me happy because I was barely able to have #1 vaginally lol he seriously almost didn't come out . I've also graduated to two week appointments now instead of four. The rest of this pregnancy is going to fly by! :-(

Yay for baby boy being perfect! You're already doing 2 week appointments? My doctor is doing 3 week appointments for the next 2 appointments and then I have one 2 week appointment before graduating to 1 week appointments until she's born.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Powell130 said:


> I think the test is completely unnecessary. Like seriously, what's the point?
> 
> AFM, had my 25 week check up today and finally got to go over my anatomy scan and baby boy is perfect. Hes in the lower % in size which makes me happy because I was barely able to have #1 vaginally lol he seriously almost didn't come out . I've also graduated to two week appointments now instead of four. The rest of this pregnancy is going to fly by! :-(

wow that's so soon! i don't know when my dr switches, can't remember. but, so glad baby is perfect!!!! i can't believe how fast everything is moving personally! it's crazy!



and that test- no i'd never use it. i used just ics this time with baby didn't even bother frer.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow, Powell! I am also surprised at the 2 week appointments so soon. I just started my two week appointments now (I go today as a matter of fact).


----------



## Powell130

I was a little surprised too lol I think at this office they start at 28 weeks but i'm starting early cuz I have to have my repeat colposcopy at 28 weeks so it kinda throws me into it a tad early lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> I was a little surprised too lol I think at this office they start at 28 weeks but i'm starting early cuz I have to have my repeat colposcopy at 28 weeks so it kinda throws me into it a tad early lol

They're doing a colpo on you WHILE you're pregnant??? :wacko: OMG! I recall you discussing this earlier (I think - it seems to ring a bell from a long time ago) but I thought they were waiting until after you delivered??


----------



## Powell130

Yeah. A colpo is just looking at the cervix magnified and dabbing a vinegar mixture to see if any of the dysplasia changes. They're probably going to do a biposy after I deliver


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies remember me at all? Sorry I haven't been on for the last few months but I have been having a really tough time.......my best friend passed away from cancer there at Christmas. She had been getting sicker since the summer and I had been trying to spend as much time with her almost every day. Obviously my DH and I took the foot off the pedal of TTC while everything else was happening. 

Well I think someone somewhere knew that I needed a little bit of light at the moment as I just got my BFP this morning! I only had one test in the house so I am still scared about it being a wee sticky bean! Don't think I will be happy until I go out and by about 10 other tests! The only reason I tested was that the last two nights in a row I had to get up to pee in the middle of the night which I haven't fine since I was pregnant with DS!

Girlies I can't believe how far along you are all getting with your pregnancies!! That is so exciting! How are you all feeling? I'm so glad all the scans etc are going well! RTE hoe are you getting on with donor/TTC?
Sorry I haven't managed to catch up with everything on the pages but I promise I will! 

Welcome campn!! Congratulations on your BFP! You must be very excited!! Hopefully we will both have little sept babas!! I just don't want to get too excited until I get at least I other 10 positive tests!! 

Well girlies I better run as DS is bursting for his porridge! I really look forward to catching up and chatting with you all soon if you will have me back!! Sending hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## rtebbe89

I am so so sorry for your loss but incredibly excited for you for your bfp. 
My best friend got a bfp on new years day! So I am excited for her and hopefully we can be pregnant together. 
If I have been following correctly just Krissie and I left for bfps right?


----------



## krissie328

Congrats twinkle on your bfp! :hugs: about your friend, I'm really sorry for your loss.

Yes, rtebbe I think it's just you and me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle!!!!! first off i'm so very sorry about your loss, i can't even imagine :( thinking of you and sending well wishes and prayers to heal your heart. second.... HUGE congrats on your bfp!!!!!! :yipee: ! that's awesome! i'm so happy for you hun!!!


As for rtebbe & krissie, well we'll be here for you guys waiting for your bfps!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so much guys! It's a bit surreal!! I have just bought two clear blue digitalis and two tescos cheapies!! Don't know whether to wait to test until tomorrow morning or give it a go holding git a few hours to pee!! I'm really really anxious!

Do you know how long you should hold for before taking a test is it like an ovulation test like 4 hours?? I'm 12/13 dpo I think?!

Yes krissie and rte lots and lots of baby dust!! New year and new luck!! Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Twinkle - I'm so incrediy sorry for your loss dear. :hugs:

However huge congrats on your :bfp:, I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> Yeah. A colpo is just looking at the cervix magnified and dabbing a vinegar mixture to see if any of the dysplasia changes. They're probably going to do a biposy after I deliver

Hmmmm... I've had 3 colpos done & they took a hole punch type device and punched out a biopsy all 3 times. 

Regardless.... sounds like they're not doing that to you, so that's good.


----------



## Powell130

Twinkletoe!!! Nice to hear from you again and with great news!! Congrats. Condolences on the loss of your friend tho :-( i'm so sorry!
when I got my BFP my POAS addict self tested with ICs everytime I peed for two days just to watch the line lol it showed up everytime so you should be fine to test again whenever! I actually found SMU and third to be darker than FMU.

Bella...that's a colpo WITH biopsy..they're not doing a biopsy until my PP visit


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Twinkle! I don't know how I missed your posts earlier! First off, I am SO sorry to hear about your friend! Cancer is such an ugly disease. How amazing of you to have been there for her through it all :hugs:

Huge congrats on your BFP this morning!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :yipee: So excited to hear you have a :baby: on the way! Just what you need right now to lift your spirits. I bet your friend is watching over you at this time :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe & Krissie - Really rooting for you both!!! :hug:


----------



## hal423

Ahh twinkle!! Huge congrats on your BFP! Incredibly sorry to hear about your best friend though but I'm glad that you were able to be there for her. Like the others said, I'm sure she's watching over you and the little bun cookin in there!

How many dpo are you? I also tested like twice a day every day with cheapies and my SMU was always better for getting that dark line. Post some pics for us!

Rtebbe and Krissie we are all cheering you guys on - 2016 is your year!!


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rtebbe & Krissie - Really rooting for you both!!! :hug:

Thanks hun! I am feeling optimistic about this cycle. The clomid seems to be effecting me like it did when I got pregnant with ds. So hopefully I ovulate late next week.


----------



## Powell130

Anyone have a link to the April Raindrops group? I accidentally unsubscribed and can't find it


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell130 said:


> Anyone have a link to the April Raindrops group? I accidentally unsubscribed and can't find it


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html

There you go, I found it right away on Google. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Twinkle i hope you tested this am!!!!!

my 17+4 bump ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=922682&amp;d=1452776305


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies!! Well I tested this morning which I thinking either 13 or 14 dpo and I got my positives.......pretty happy with them ........and feeling more relaxed now well at least for the next couple of hours!!! :dohh: I'm not sure if I will ever relax!! I haven't told anyone yet as my DH was away with work this week and isn't back until say morning and want to tell him first......would love to do it in a fun way but not sure what to do?? 

Mommyxo- what a lovely lovely bump!!! You must be so proud of it!! :happydance: thanks for the pic!! 

How is everyone today?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## twinkletoe

Here is the CB digi- 

Krissie I am so glad you are feeling positive this cycle and have my fingers and toes crossed that the Clomid does its job and you get that BFP!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Powell130

Twinkle those are beautiful lines!! Congrats again hun


----------



## krissie328

Great lines Twinkle!!

Lovely bump mommyxofxone. Do you know what you are having yet? Are you finding out?


----------



## hal423

Amazing lines twinkle! And a 2-3 on a digi already! Can't wait to hear about your DH's reaction :)

Krissie I hope the clomid does the trick for you this time :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Twinkle, great lines! I dressed DD in a "best big sister" shirt & waited for DH to notice. I had considered having her hand him the test but stuck with just the shirt idea. It's actually how we ended up telling our family members, too.

Krissie, good!!! Keep us posted! FX for you!!

Mommy, nice bump! <3


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have a link to the April Raindrops group? I accidentally unsubscribed and can't find it
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2328239-april-raindrops-2016-a.html
> 
> There you go, I found it right away on Google. :)Click to expand...


Thanx!! I didnt even think to google lol I was just looking at the different forums looking for it


----------



## KalonKiki

Twinkle those tests are beautiful, congrats again! :happydance:
It's too bad that we didn't end up in the same pregnancy group again but I'm incredibly excited that you finally got your :bfp:. :D
I didn't do anything special to reveal to people in person this pregnancy or last pregnancy. I really wanted to this time but I got so excited when I saw the :bfp: that I ended up just showing the test to DH right away. It would have been difficult to do something cute for him anyway since he was home all day every day for the summer and I got my :bfp: in the first week of July. With my parents I had to call them since they live pretty far away and with DH's parents we never could manage to get together with the both of them since they were so busy at the time so DH just told MIL when he saw her and she told FIL. However on Facebook I did a reveal using blue, pink, and yellow Xbox controllers with "Player 1: Ready" "Player 2: Ready" "Player 3: Ready" and "Player 4: Loading..." "Due to join the game March 19, 2016".


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkle!!! such beautiful lines!!!!! love it!


and krissie yes we find out on monday!!!!!! i'm super excited!!!
dd has stated she wants a boy now, so that we'll have two girls (her and me) and two boys (daddy and baby). 


i still want another girl lol but i'm pretty sure it's a boy.


----------



## KalonKiki

mommyxofxone said:


> twinkle!!! such beautiful lines!!!!! love it!
> 
> 
> and krissie yes we find out on monday!!!!!! i'm super excited!!!
> dd has stated she wants a boy now, so that we'll have two girls (her and me) and two boys (daddy and baby).
> 
> 
> i still want another girl lol but i'm pretty sure it's a boy.

I promise that boys are wonderful! Mine is so sweet and I love him to pieces. I also love seeing my boys (DH and DS) together, it's so funny how much they're alike sometimes. DS definitely looks more like me but his personality is like his dad all the way. :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty fond of my little boy as well. I would love another one. But I really do want a girl just to experience both. But either way I am pretty sure we are done having kids after the second. 

We have discussed adoption in 5-7 years if we decide we want more children. So I guess if I do have two boys that will be a great way to get my girl.


----------



## Powell130

100 days to go! Omg double digits tomorrow!! Eeek!!
(by my docs dates i'm already in the double digits but my ticker is by my O date which i'm going by lol got tired of the confusion so I go by my dates haha) this pregnancy is flyyyyyyying by! It's so crazy. And sad since it's 99% my last pregnancy


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Twinkle! Welcome back! So very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Very cool that you have gotten your bfp shortly after, as if she is watching over you and sending some positivity your way! Very very happy for you!

I agree this pregnancy is flying by for me as well! Half way tomorrow! We just found out yesterday that DD will have a baby sister! So very very excited!


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> and krissie yes we find out on monday!!!!!! i'm super excited!!!
> dd has stated she wants a boy now, so that we'll have two girls (her and me) and two boys (daddy and baby).

Well I will be stalking to find out!! I just love gender reveals. :baby:


----------



## krissie328

I agree! It definitely doesn't feel like it has been that long ago everyone was getting their bfps!! It makes me a little sad because we are still trying. But I am certain we will have our bfp soon. 

If we get pregnant this cycle I think I am going to do a gender announcement for Mother's day to our parents in May. We are also thinking we might wait to announce the pregnancy until then as well.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm sure boys are lovely. I just always wanted a sister and my brother sucked. He never wanted to play with me, he was a total wimp, and he and I barely talk. He's an ass seriously. So I wanted er o have a sister just because everyone inknew that had a sister was so close to eahc other. I bet if I had a boy first I'd want a boy again for a special bond. 

My in-laws are so annoying about boys being the end all and be all so that doesn't help. And my own aunts and grandparents always thought boys were better than girls. I guess I fear they'll treat dd like he's not as important as a boy if I have one. And I don't want that

I've had people stop me in a grocery store (before I was pregnant) to tell me how lovely dd is. And then aren't you going to try for a boy? They're so wonderful. They're the best to have! Right in front of my girl! I always want to punch someone!

Sil wishes both her girls were boys, her husband said e wants a bky so he can have someone o play sports with. Seriously? Those poor girls! 

So its more other people that are pushing me to hope for another girl if you can understand that. My personal environment sucks when it comes to gender. And I want both my kids to be treated just as great as the other. And in my heart I don't think that'll happen if this is a boy. 

Other than that- I'll be happy with either. Dh doesn't care either. We just want this baby.


----------



## krissie328

I can see why you feel that way mommy. I have a sister (she is 22 months younger than me) and while growing up we fought a ton!! We actually did play a lot and had a lot of fun together. As we got older we both had babies close together. Her son is 3.5 months younger than mine. So that has brought us closer. 

DH grew up with a brother who is 3 years younger and has a very estranged relationship with him. But his brother is a jerk. 

I think we would both be happy with either. But we are going to try to sway girl (within reason as we are on Clomid and the objective is to get pregnant!!) But really I can totally see myself the mom of two boys and being happy. Plus then I plan to turn one bedroom into a bedroom and the other into a playroom.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Glad you get what I'm saying. I just want her to have a good experience. Honestly most times I forget I have a brother.


----------



## KalonKiki

I can understand where you're coming from but bare in mind that everyone is different and your DD will likely not have the experience you did. It was actually my brother that I got along with really well and my sister that I fought with all the time. She was a little shit and constantly got us into trouble because she knew that mom played favorites with her (it's always been whichever child was her youngest at the time). I hope that your DD and this baby end up having a great relationship regardless of gender and I hope that your ILs don't play favorites if this one is a boy. I always wanted a boy first and then a girl so I'm over the moon that that's exactly how it turned out for me but I know I would have been happy with another boy too.

Krissie - I hope this is your month! I got pregnant with Liam in January (he has a September birthday) and I have an October birthday myself, it's a great time to have a baby. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

dd actually wants the boy, which makes that part much easier, cause at first she ONLY wanted a sister, but she's changed her mind. 

I wanted a boy first too. But, was thrilled when it was a girl. You're thrilled either way, they're your babies. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't think I could have handled all girls to be honest! :haha:
All boys sure, piece of cake. As it stands though I'm nervous to help even one girl get through puberty. :wacko:
I am excited for my princess though, I feel incredibly blessed to have one of each and it will be nice to have someone to do girly things with (if she feels inclined to do so of course, I won't force her). :blush:


----------



## mommyxofxone

My dd both loves Barbie's and dinos lol. She's a princess yet not at all. But she does love to dress in fancy dresses which is a plus lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Nothing wrong with liking both Barbies and dinos! DS loves cars, trucks, and dinos but at the same time he loves the color pink and he loves babies and his play kitchen. I think it's normal for kids around this age to just be into anything and everything, they don't associate things with gender. :D


----------



## krissie328

We are working hard to not set gender stereotypes. Christian got a baby for christmas and he loves feeding him. He also loves watching Sofia the first and pretending to vacuum. 

On the other hand he just go nuts for cars.


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm trying not to set stereotypes too. Jarron got a baby as well and a kitchen set and he loves them just as much as his "boy" toys. 

Eeek getting excited going to go see the donor tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh we're definitely not either. just sayin, a girl can play and do a lot of the stuff boys can. I always preferred trains, dinos and things like that as well! :)


----------



## Powell130

26 weeks today!! Omg 14 weeks to go! It seems like no time since it was 14 weeks down with 26 to go!
 



Attached Files:







3333.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow your bump is so nice and neat!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for seeing the donor rtebbe! :happydance: :dust:

We're planning to get DS a baby too. I'm hoping that it will help him adjust to having a baby sister and also thinking that when I nurse DD, change her diaper, ect he might want to do those things with his baby. I'm going to try to keep him as involved as possible so that he feels loved too.

Powell, love your bump! Also love your TMNT pjs. :D

mommyxofxone - When is your anatomy scan? Are you planning to find out the gender or do you want to be surprised? :flower:

I decided to do a comparison photo between my pregnancy with my DS and this pregnancy (the left photo being DS at 30+6 and the right photo being this pregnancy at 31 weeks exactly) and I'm surprised that the difference isn't more significant. I can see a difference, it just wasn't as much as I was expecting.

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/liamampthea30plus6amp31weekcomparison_zpsicdbgoq9.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Lovely bump pictures ladies!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!! 

KalonKiki - I love your comparison picture! I need to do a more recent one, the last one I did was at 17 weeks and I was closer to 22-23 weeks for last pregnancy size wize lol I defffff feel bigger this time around!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ohhhh I should do comparison too! Looks amazing kiki! Love it!

Anatomy is tomorrow at 3 and we are def finding out!!! Will share as soon as I can :)


----------



## KalonKiki

mommyxofxone said:


> Ohhhh I should do comparison too! Looks amazing kiki! Love it!
> 
> Anatomy is tomorrow at 3 and we are def finding out!!! Will share as soon as I can :)

Oh so exciting! I can't wait to find out what team you're on tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Me either oh my gosh I'm so antsy. Passing time tomorrow is going to be hard. Will have to clean the house or something cause I'm gonna go crazy waiting. 

It's at 3 and we are doing dinner to celebrate after. Will post when I have access to internet (hopefully at the restaurant)


----------



## Powell130

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## mommyxofxone

yikes scan is at 3 ladies, it's only 9 am. excited!


----------



## hal423

Good luck mommy! Great bumps ladies! I definitely feel way bigger this time too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ahhhhhhh an hour and a half!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Updating team :blue: over here!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I commented in your journal too but congratulations again on your little prince! Can't wait to sew ultrasound pictures. :happydance: <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks kiki! Will def shade those tomorrow. I'm exhausted right now lol! 

My appt was for 3. They didn't take me until almost 4!!!


----------



## hal423

Yay! Congrats on the little man!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks! I'm still shocked!


----------



## rtebbe89

One of each is great for you!


----------



## rtebbe89

How do I add pictures with out getting photo is too large message?


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> How do I add pictures with out getting photo is too large message?

I use a photo resizer.

Congrats on team blue mommy! Do you guys have a name picked out?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yes his name is James :)


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> Yes his name is James :)

Great name! My dad is named James. I wanted to use it for a middle name.


----------



## KalonKiki

Great name! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

it was gonna be dd's middle name is she was a boy, and we were going to do Landon for her if she was a boy. but i've met too many bad landon's since then that i decided i really didn't want it anymore!


----------



## twinkletoe

Massive massive congrats mommyxo!!! So so fabulous to find out you are having a little man!! Love the name too!! Can't wait to see a pic!!

How is everyone doing today? 

I have my first scam booked for Tuesday 9th Feb .......so nervous and excited!! Still no symptoms at all apart from slightly tender boobs?!?! Not sure what I will see at the scan I'm hoping to see the heart beat?!?!

Hope you all have a lovely day ladies!! Xxx


----------



## greekgirl

I don't know if I am in the right place but we are TTC #2. I am 38, I just stopped breastfeeding #1 so I a hoping we get pregnant soon as they say it's easier to get pregnant after you stop breastfeeding. It took a few years to get #1 but we'll see.


----------



## mommyxofxone

twinkletoe said:


> Massive massive congrats mommyxo!!! So so fabulous to find out you are having a little man!! Love the name too!! Can't wait to see a pic!!
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I have my first scam booked for Tuesday 9th Feb .......so nervous and excited!! Still no symptoms at all apart from slightly tender boobs?!?! Not sure what I will see at the scan I'm hoping to see the heart beat?!?!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day ladies!! Xxx

in your scan you should be able to see the heartbeat! how exciting!!!!!! can't wait!



greekgirl said:


> I don't know if I am in the right place but we are TTC #2. I am 38, I just stopped breastfeeding #1 so I a hoping we get pregnant soon as they say it's easier to get pregnant after you stop breastfeeding. It took a few years to get #1 but we'll see.

hi hun welcome!


totally forgot to send:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=923632&amp;d=1453163740


----------



## twinkletoe

Awwww mommyxo what a lovely picture!! He looks just perfect!! Massive congrats!! 

Welcome greekgirl!! Yes you are in the right place everyone here is either pregnant with number 2 or TTC number 2!! Hope it happens quickly for you guys .......everyone here is really supportive xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome Greekgirl! :wave: :flower:
This group first started back around June of 2015 as a TTC #2 group but some of us are still TTC or came a little later so we've all continued to be supportive of each other and enjoyed following each other's journeys. My DS was weaned for 6 months when we got pregnant with this baby, but it was our 1st cycle TTC. My cycles were irregular for up to 4 months after he weaned so it can take a little time but I promise that your body does regulate after breastfeeding.

Twinkle - Good luck with your first scan! I hope that there's a nice, strong heartbeat in there for you. :thumbup:

Mommyxofxone: Yay for the ultrasound picture! Sweet little man. <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Still shocked it has a winky lol


----------



## KalonKiki

It is pretty shocking how obvious boys are isn't it? It's even stranger when your girl is your second child because you're used to obvious boy parts from your first and it's confusing when you can't find them the second time and you don't believe what you're (not) seeing! DS revealed his gender in just a few minutes and it took an hour to find out that we were having a DD this time. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yeah dd was much harder and this one shook it all about like "look at me look at me!"


----------



## twinkletoe

Yes I totally know what you mean about boys and their protruding parts!! Lol! We were team yellow for DS but he obviously had other plans because as soon as the OB put the instrument on my tummy for the ultrasound the first thing we saw was DS with his legs spread and bits showing!!! There went team yellow!! Lol xxxx


----------



## Powell130

Side by side comparison
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160119_142502.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow, had to play catch up! 

Mommy, Congrats on team :blue:! Great, classic name! It's my DH's name too :haha:

Cute side-by-side Powell! 

GreekGirl, welcome! You're in the right place - we were all TTC when this group started, but a good bunch of us are pregnant now. We all still keep in touch about how things are going & continue to cheer on those who are still TTC. Hope you feel at home with us all :flower:

AFM, 9 weeks left! Where has the time gone?? Eek!


----------



## rtebbe89

Ugh only 4dpo and already dieing to test. I need to learn patience lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

rtebbe lol yeaaaaaah that's not gonna show anything! try to stay busy :)


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Ugh only 4dpo and already dieing to test. I need to learn patience lol

Good luck!

I got my positive opk today so I will be joining you in the tww shortly.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck ladies! I hope that you caught those eggies. :happydance: :dust:


----------



## rtebbe89

Im back to work for 4 12hr days starting tomorrow so that will kero my mind off it at least until 9dpo lol. 
Hope you caught the eggie Krissie!


----------



## hal423

Yay rtebbe and Krissie!! Can't wait for you guys to test - fingers crossed so tightly for you both!!

I just hit third tri - so hard to believe! Had a scary afternoon on Friday where I was having BH contractions every 2 minutes for 2 hours. This happened with DD too around the same time and I had to go in to L&D to get a shot to stop them. My dr suggested I try 600mg of ibuprofen this time rather than going straight in and that seemed to do the trick. I've only had a few more a day since Friday so hopefully my uterus has decided to calm down :)

Hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow hal that's nuts!!! Hope everything is alright!!!!!

We are totally buried here 3ft of snow lol


----------



## rtebbe89

mommyxofxone said:


> Wow hal that's nuts!!! Hope everything is alright!!!!!
> 
> We are totally buried here 3ft of snow lol

Where are you from? We usually have that much but surprisingly just maybe have that here now


----------



## krissie328

Glad things have settled down for you hal.

That is a crazy amount of snow mommy! I think the most I've ever seen in person is 16-18 inches. Of course with the wind here those would be like 6 foot snow drifts.


----------



## mommyxofxone

we're in pennsylvania :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Good luck with the TWW and the testing ladies!! Hope the time goes fast for you the TWW can really drag if you aren't super busy!!

Can't believe you are in your third trimester Hal!! That seems so so quick (well maybe not for you lol!) 
I started contracting at 27 weeks with DS and was admitted to hospital......they have me various drugs and steroids to mature the lungs and they managed to keep DS in there until 35 weeks.......I contracted (proper painful contractions) every 10 minutes for 7.5 weeks!!!!! I am really really anxious that the same thing will happen this time!! Don't know how we would deal with all that with a toddler!! &#55357;&#56905;&#55357;&#56904;

How is everyone feeling this week? Hope you are all well! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

feeling decent right now! can't believe saturday we'll be half way! yikes! I have to admit i'm looking forward to nicer warmer weather so we can get out. i'm finding myself exhausted so much faster with this one than dd, i need to get out and get some sun into my skins, and start walking again. cause wow. i'm so out of shape.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good luck rtebbe & krissie! :dust:


----------



## Powell130

Colposcopy today bleh! 

But i'm in my third trimester now! Woot woot!!


----------



## hal423

Oh twinkletoes that sounds terrible! Hopefully that won't happen for you this time. 

Congrats on the halfway mark mommy and stay warm in all that snow! I'm a bit jealous because we used to live in NYC and seeing the newscast of everyone sledding and all the FB posts of kids playing in the snow looked so fun. 

Powell cheers to us on making it to the last trimester. Hoping it goes by quickly!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Good luck Powell!!

And hal yes we've been enjoying the snow!! Really is lovely :) my dh doesn't completely agree


----------



## Powell130

Good news is the dysplasia on my cervix hasn't gotten any worse.

Annoying news is they want me to do the one hour glucose test next week...again. I've already done the one hour AND the three hour. Failed the one but passed the three with flying colors. I'm wondering what was the point in testing me early if they wanna do it again at the normal time?!?! I'm seriously considering declining it :shrug:


----------



## rtebbe89

mommyxofxone said:


> we're in pennsylvania :)

I was watching the news and wow you got as much snow in a few hours that we get in 2 months lol.

I can feel your frustration Powell. I personally would grumble about it and say that I was declining it but would probably do it anyways. 

And ha patience went out the window. I made it to 6dpo and am testing lol. All though I know they will more than likely be bfn right now and I'm ok with it. It's harder for me not to symptom spot


----------



## mommyxofxone

where are you guys rtebbe? testing at 6dpo whaaaaat?! lol


powell i thought it was REALLY weird they were testing you so early as well. i've honestly never heard of that even in woman that have had gd in the past (you have right?)


----------



## krissie328

My understanding of gd is that it doesn't actually start until later in pregnancy. I was told anything before 20 weeks was existing diabetes and after 20 weeks is likely gd.


----------



## rtebbe89

We are in the south eastern corner of British Columbia


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell130 said:


> Good news is the dysplasia on my cervix hasn't gotten any worse.
> 
> Annoying news is they want me to do the one hour glucose test next week...again. I've already done the one hour AND the three hour. Failed the one but passed the three with flying colors. I'm wondering what was the point in testing me early if they wanna do it again at the normal time?!?! I'm seriously considering declining it :shrug:

Glad the dysplasia isn't any worse! I'm sorry about having to do a 1 hour again though, wtf? I thought it was normal for them to do it anywhere between 24-28 weeks? If you did it within that time frame then you shouldn't need another GTT.


----------



## Powell130

I didnt think it was weird that they tested me early for the simple fact I had it with #1 and chances were higer that I would have it again so if I did I could have been medicated early. But on the other hand it doesn't always develop until later so it's confusing. 
I just don't understand why I can check my sugars for a week instead of doing the GTT again. I think the results would be more accurate that way. I think i'm gonna do that myself and bring em my numbers. I'm pretty sure i'm going to decline the one hour


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think that sounds like a good plan powell


----------



## krissie328

That is a good idea Powell. I am pretty sure that is more accurate anyways.


----------



## krissie328

My anxiety is just crazy today. My temp was still up today but I am not sure it is up enough to show ovulation. I was hoping it would make an even higher jump today. :cry: So now I am back to being worried that I didn't o after all. Even though all my ewcm and ovary tenderness is virtually gone.


----------



## hal423

Aw Krissie hang in there! Just wait to see what your temps do the next couple of days! Hopefully you did ovulate and you can test soon!

I have my glucose test on Monday - not looking forward to that.

Here's my 27+3 bump - getting to the uncomfortable stage now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Aww beautiful bump hal!

Thanks for the kind words. I'm feeling better. I'm certain I did o. All my signs really do point to o on Monday. I put in a false temp earlier that was the same today,m and it gave me ch. So apparently it is high enough as long as tomorrow is up.


----------



## rtebbe89

I really hope you get your bfp soon Krissie. 
Powell I think that would be a better route for you to go. 
As for me of course I'm getting bfns but last nights and today's had extremely faint lines about 30 mons after time was up so probably evaps but if not I hope it gets darker soon


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Aw Krissie hang in there! Just wait to see what your temps do the next couple of days! Hopefully you did ovulate and you can test soon!
> 
> I have my glucose test on Monday - not looking forward to that.
> 
> Here's my 27+3 bump - getting to the uncomfortable stage now.

hal i think i'm as big as you and i'm not quite 20 weeks LOL! 



krissie328 said:


> Aww beautiful bump hal!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'm feeling better. I'm certain I did o. All my signs really do point to o on Monday. I put in a false temp earlier that was the same today,m and it gave me ch. So apparently it is high enough as long as tomorrow is up.

I'm sure you o'd ! i'm rooting for you hun! i HATE waiting for ch! they frustrate me so much! i always freaked even if i knew they were still coming. drive me nuts! i feel your pain!! I see you have them on your ff now but is that the date you thought? sure looks like you o'd.



rtebbe89 said:


> I really hope you get your bfp soon Krissie.
> Powell I think that would be a better route for you to go.
> As for me of course I'm getting bfns but last nights and today's had extremely faint lines about 30 mons after time was up so probably evaps but if not I hope it gets darker soon

30 mins probably is an evap- but do they have any color? i've heard some ladies have better luck with lines in the evening so i wouldn't be surprised if you got one on a night test first.


afm- nothing huge to report. lower back and hips starting to hurt. yikes.


----------



## krissie328

Yep I got my ch this morning for the day I thought. :wohoo:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay for CH Krissie! 

Rtebbe, I hope that means something good is coming your way!!! 

FX for you both! :dust:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woo-hoo for crosshairs Krissie!!

Fx'd that is just the beginning of your bfp rtebbe! 

Hope to hear very good news from you both soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

rt i wanna see a test :)


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> rt i wanna see a test :)

I second that!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> rt i wanna see a test :)
> 
> I second that!Click to expand...

Third! :haha:


----------



## rtebbe89

It was stark white this morning so I'm going to stop testing and hoping until either the 2nd or 3rd if af hasn't arrived


----------



## krissie328

Aww I am sorry hun. Hopefully af stays away and you get a positive in a few days!


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you. It was kinda depressing this morning but it will be ok


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed that you both end up getting your :bfp: and the :witch: puts up her broom for the next 8 months! :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Keely! I am really excited to test. Feeling good about this cycle.


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Thanks Keely! I am really excited to test. Feeling good about this cycle.

It's wonderful that you got your crosshairs! I'm so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I'm not sure why my temps are just hovering over the coverline. But I've searched ff and there are a lot of charts like that that end up with bfp.


----------



## mommyxofxone

When do you test krissie? everything crossed for you hun.

halfway mark for me today. can't believe it.


----------



## krissie328

I will likely test Monday buy at 7 dpo I don't expect anything. I am figuring 11-12 dpo will be my bfp if I'm going to get one. My LP is only 12 days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

gotcha. i have a 13lp, and with dd i didn't get my bfp til 11dpo. and with this one the same cause i didn't bother testing before that. i couldn't take anymore let downs


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy halfway point Mommy! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

Fx krissie and rte it really really hope it's your month! I found it so disappointing to get my BFNs that I just didn't let myself test until 13dpo even though I had a 12 day lp .......everyone is so different when it comes to testing......some love to test early and some hate to test at all......but whatever you prefer to do i just really really hope you both get those beautiful lines!!

Happy halfway mark mommyxo!! That just seems to have flown! 

AFM apart from slightly tender breasts I really don't feel any different! It makes me nervous......just bursting for my 7 week scan so I can see the little munchkin!! It's amazing how slowly time goes when you are counting down the days eh girls?!?! Whether it's to O or TWW or scans or Due date......aghhhh!!! Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

It's definitely taking forever for March to get here. I swear January has been the longest month of my life and I can't wait for it to finally be over tomorrow. :wacko:

Good luck at your scan Twinkletoes! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I agree January always seems unusually long!!! Ibswear I found out foreer ago its a boy. Leading up to it moved faster. Now? Slow as crap! 

Twinkle lucky girl only bbs tender!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Can't wait to see scan pictures twinkle!!


----------



## rtebbe89

OK so riddle me this lol I know my body and I always ovulate on cd 17well that is when I had the peak on the monitor, the pos opk, ewcm, and maybe ov pains. With all that entered on ff I ended up getting my confirmed ovulation. Anyways they are putting it back a day so I am actually one less dpo and I always have 33-34 days cycles. That would make my lp 16 to 18 days by my calculation. Is that to long?


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's not too long if its your body hun.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe, I have a 17 day LP. It's def possible. :)

Mommy, happy halfway point! :happydance:

AFM, 33 weeks! Eek!!! I know you all are talking about time moving so slowly, but I feel like it's racing by!!!


----------



## Powell130

Omg me too Bella!! I was kinda hoping it would go by slow since its probably my last pregnancy but its FLYYYYING by!!


----------



## KalonKiki

At first I was hoping that this pregnancy would go by slowly and now that it has and we're getting closer to the end I just really want it to hurry up and be March already. Even if she doesn't come until late March I just want to be at the point where we have everything ready for her and we can actually anticipate her arrival. I am so flippin' ready. :haha:

rtebbe it's possible but it's more likely that you'll actually end up with a shorter cycle this month. Your LP never changes (unless you take something to influence its length like vitamins B6 and B12) but your cycle length can fluctuate with ovulation.


----------



## mommyxofxone

was going really fast until this point!!! i'm shocked.

i also can't believe it's february.


----------



## krissie328

I think all of your pregnancies are flying by!! :haha: It just doesn't seem like that long ago you all were announcing them.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie, your chart looks great! Maybe starting to go triphasic?? FX for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Krissie, your chart looks great! Maybe starting to go triphasic?? FX for you!!!

I am really hoping so!! I swear I got a faint line this morning. But my pictures are complete garbage. So keeping my fx for tomorrow.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Krissie, your chart looks great! Maybe starting to go triphasic?? FX for you!!!
> 
> I am really hoping so!! I swear I got a faint line this morning. But my pictures are complete garbage. So keeping my fx for tomorrow.Click to expand...

:happydance: Cautiously optimistic for you!!! Can't wait to see what that test says tomorrow! :wohoo:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I wanna see the test!!!!! Everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> I wanna see the test!!!!! Everything crossed for you!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images128249

The top three tests are today's tests. :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Not working for me, Krissie, but I'm at work.... so maybe it will work on my phone when I get out. I'll check later!!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. maybe if I link the tests individually?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511366

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511273


----------



## hal423

I don't think I can see anything Krissie but fingers crossed so tightly for you!!

7dpo is waaay early! Can't wait to see more in the next few days :)

Rtebbe that LP is fine - everyone is different!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> Hmm.. maybe if I link the tests individually?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511366
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511273

Those worked! I think I see something with the first pic, but I can't make anything out with the second. I will look again on my phone later - I like how I can really blow the picture up & see if I can see any pixels of pink!!! Still so psyched for you!!! FX!


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. Now I will add blowing pictures up to look for pink pixels to my obsessive behavior!! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I see something on te second but not sure about the first!

Ohhhh I'm excited krissie!


----------



## mamabear12

Im ttc #2 as well and my first child will be 3 years next month . I am so sorry for your loss and I give you baby dust ! Good luck to you!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie, I looked on my phone & stand by what I said earlier. I def see a line on the first one, but I really can't tell if it has color or not. I'm not experienced with Evap lines, so I'd say it's either that or a BFP. Don't want to get your hopes up but cautiously excited for you! I really can't see a thing on the second test though. But remember, you're only 7 DPO, so keep testing! &#9786;&#65039;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't see anything on either test but FXed for you, it's probably just too early at this point. Your chart looks great so far! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Jannah K

Hi ladies
Can I join?
I m ttc #2 on cycle#2...first one took over 12mos and 3clomid cycles but nothing worked...it happened when I gave up:)
Cd12 today going to test on wednesday cd14 when af is due....


----------



## rtebbe89

Welcome Jannah good luck and lots of baby dust.

Krissie I see something on the first pic! Fingers crossed it turns into your bfp and is sticky.

AFM I am 13dpo according to ff and I am calling it negative so on to the next month for me. Just wish af would hurry up and get here. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511633


----------



## Jannah K

Thanks rtebbe..I m on the 14 dpo today...Af should be here today or tomorrow ...will test Wednesday if no af...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jannah K said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join?
> I m ttc #2 on cycle#2...first one took over 12mos and 3clomid cycles but nothing worked...it happened when I gave up:)
> Cd12 today going to test on wednesday cd14 when af is due....

:wave: welcome hun! glad to have you. wow you have very short cycles. how many dpo will you be on wed?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe89 said:


> Welcome Jannah good luck and lots of baby dust.
> 
> Krissie I see something on the first pic! Fingers crossed it turns into your bfp and is sticky.
> 
> AFM I am 13dpo according to ff and I am calling it negative so on to the next month for me. Just wish af would hurry up and get here. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=511633

Maybe I have line eye, but when I move my laptop monitor back and forth, I think I can see something.... Like Krissie, I don't know if I can see color or not, so it could be evap, I don't want to get your hopes up! :shrug:

:wave: Hi Jannah! Welcome! Hope you get your BFP really soon! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

My test this morning looked just like yesterday's maybe even lighter. Which I am not surprised I drank a ton of water last night. I may try in a couple hours or just wait until tomorrow. I am feeling kinda pessimistic today.


----------



## krissie328

But my temps are still up so that is way awesome!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Your chart def looks good, Krissie! Still keeping my FX for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Jannah - Hello and welcome hun! I hope that it isn't long before you get your :bfp:. :wave: :flower: :dust:

rtebbe - Sorry about the :bfn: dear. Best of luck for the next cycle and I hope that AF shows up for you soon so that you can move on. :hugs:

Krissie - Your chart does still look good! I have my FXed for you, I got my :bfp: with this baby at 9 DPO. :dust:


----------



## hal423

Hi Jannah and best of luck to you!

Rtebbe, big hugs - I hope something starts for you soon so you're not stuck in limbo. Could be a late implant!

Krissie are you going to test again today? You know how we all love a good squint &#128521;


----------



## Jannah K

Oops i was wrong...I meant 14dpo not cd14...
My cycles are 35 days ..
Af started a day early for me today....off to cycle 3...
How are u all doing?


UOTE=mommyxofxone;36863514]


Jannah K said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join?
> I m ttc #2 on cycle#2...first one took over 12mos and 3clomid cycles but nothing worked...it happened when I gave up:)
> Cd12 today going to test on wednesday cd14 when af is due....

:wave: welcome hun! glad to have you. wow you have very short cycles. how many dpo will you be on wed?[/QUOTE]


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jannah K said:


> Oops i was wrong...I meant 14dpo not cd14...
> My cycles are 35 days ..
> Af started a day early for me today....off to cycle 3...
> How are u all doing?

Oh no! Sorry Jannah :hugs: Better luck this cycle!

I am well, thanks. Sore today! :dohh:

You'll love this group - many of us are pregnant (myself included) and we have all stuck together to cheer each other on through TTC, BFPs, & pregnancy. It's a really supportive group - I'm sure you'll fit right in :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Jannah. Sorry the :witch: got you. Fx for this cycle.


----------



## Jannah K

Thank you all
It's funny I get all pms symptoms of pregnancy ..when i was preggo with ds, I had no symptoms my entire pregnancy beside my achy tailbone since I had fractured it 7yrs ago.
Long 34 days ahead lol
Congrats bella..how far along are you in your pregnancy?
Krissie: good luck with testing...baby dust!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Jannah you are just a bit ahead of me. My cycles are 34 days usually


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jannah K said:


> Thank you all
> It's funny I get all pms symptoms of pregnancy ..when i was preggo with ds, I had no symptoms my entire pregnancy beside my achy tailbone since I had fractured it 7yrs ago.
> Long 34 days ahead lol
> Congrats bella..how far along are you in your pregnancy?
> Krissie: good luck with testing...baby dust!!!

Thank you! I'm 33 weeks - it's just flying by! Crazy about your tailbone symptom! With my DD, I had sciatica as a first symptom & have an old (but recurring) back injury. Weird how that stuff plays up in pregnancy, even early on!


----------



## Jannah K

Good luck bella...I hated back pain as I had forgotten how it was until it came back.....some prenatal massages really helped!!
Rtebbe. .I hope you get your bfp..you will be ahead of me in that case ...baby dust!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Krissie I could definitely see something on the first test you posted as well, hoping it turns in to your bfp! Best of luck!


----------



## Jannah K

Krissie
I also see the line on thr first one!!!!
Fingers crossed!!

UOTE=MiraclesHappn;36868592]Krissie I could definitely see something on the first test you posted as well, hoping it turns in to your bfp! Best of luck![/QUOTE]


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry the witch got you jannah :( 

and krissie any new tests today? 


bella i can't even believe how far along you are. seems like you only just announced your bfp.


Do you ever get that holy crap this is moving so fast? like, i'm half way. which doesn't seem far. and it's like, i have 20 weeks left. HOLY SHIT i only have 20 weeks left!


----------



## krissie328

Test this morning was very negative. I'm going to try and hold off testing until Friday. I will be 11 dpo. I expect af on Sunday.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mommy, YES!!!! I feel like I got my BFP a very long time ago, but somehow I feel like I can't believe he'll be here so soon! I don't feel like I should be due yet! And as for you, I feel like YOU just announced YOUR BFP! :haha: Everyone else's pregnancies fly by for me (apparently including my own!)

Krissie, I'm sorry to hear about this morning's test. Hope this cycle pans out for you anyway! :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry krissie! I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Jannah K

Mommy and bella:
How long did it take you to conceieve#1? What about #2?
I am feeling down thinking how #1 just took forever even comid didn't work than!....
I just purchased evening primrose oil...hoping it doesn't mess my cycles...


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry to hear about this morning's test Krissie. I hope that you still get your :bfp: this cycle. Your temp dropped a bit today, maybe it was an implantation dip? FXed and lots of baby dust! :dust:

Just looked at my chart for the cycle I conceived this baby on and my temps look a lot like yours do right now only I had my slight dip like that at 6 DPO instead of 9 DPO. :thumbup:


----------



## rtebbe89

Omg ladies I am so flipping confused I got a second line this morning and to me it looks pink but it's after time limit and thin


----------



## hal423

Happy halfway mark mommy! I feel the opposite - it seems that this pregnancy is really dragging and that April is never gonna get here. I want to be done already!

Krissie sorry about the negative - you're still early so hopefully something will show soon! Fingers crossed and sending baby dust your way!

Rtebbe that's exciting - can you post a pic? How long after the time limit??


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm not sure within am hour or so. I took it and forgot about it. Definitely see it better with toolshttp://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=512370


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> I'm not sure within am hour or so. I took it and forgot about it. Definitely see it better with toolshttp://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=512370

I definitely see if. I'm just not sure if it has color. Fx hun.

Afm, I had such a crazy day at work. I haven't had time to test or think about the tww. So it's been nice. I think I am going to go to bed early since I'm exhausted.


----------



## Jannah K

Rtebbe:
I did see your test..not sure if it's evap...first glance I thought bfp...2nd glance evap...
Baby dust!!


----------



## krissie328

My line is back tonight. I don't know what to think. I'm inclined to say it's a bad batch of tests. But I've gotten some that were clearly negative so I don't know. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20160203_192123-1-640x431.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rtebbe89

krissie328 said:


> My line is back tonight. I don't know what to think. I'm inclined to say it's a bad batch of tests. But I've gotten some that were clearly negative so I don't know. :shrug:

Maybe it's just your hcg levels are better in the pm


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jannah- my dd it took 5 cycles, and this one took 4. I didnt think you were supposed to use primrose oil unless you were at the end of your pregnancy? but i really don't know anything about it. I charted, did ferning, did opks, and i also used Soft Cups (BOTH times ), and i'm pretty convinced its cause of the soft cups. I tried all kinds of things, but i find it funny that the second time i used it with the first and pretty much just that i got dd, and this time, first time i used them, i conceived. Also my body shows more fertile signs in the fall, so could be that too. i conceived the end of sept this time, november last time.

krissie def could have better levels in the evening!!! some people just happens like that. even smu is better for some.


----------



## rtebbe89

Af arrived this morning


----------



## Jannah K

Thank you mamma. ..that's interesting how you are.more fertile near fall...I conceived in June so wonder if summer is more fertile for me lol
evening primrose helps with ewcm but must be stopped by o...as it can cause contractions hence used by some end of pregnancy. ...let's see using it first time as I had no ewcm last cycle...
I m thinking to buy ferning microscope. ..how did you like yours? I keep reading mixed reviews...

.rtebbe-sorry af got you...I m just 2 days ahead of you...hoping next cycle we get our bfp:)

Krissie-as long as af remains away...you are safe and heading rt way:) baby dust! !!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry rtebbe. Fx for you this cycle!

No news here. Going to try to hold out until tomorrow morning.


----------



## rtebbe89

Thanks. I had a feeling. It took 8 cycles with my son so if it happened right away I would be shocked


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I feel like I missed a lot! Sorry about that!

Jannah, I conceived my DD in my 3rd cycle, and this LO in my first cycle TTC. With my DD, I really didn't know much about TTC & was assuming I O'd around CD 14 since that's considered "normal" :haha: But, for that third cycle of trying, I started taking my temperature, charting, using Pre-Seed, and tried the SMEP method. I found out that I actually O around CD 10/11, so we had actually been trying too late in my cycle those first two months of TTC my daughter. 

So, this time around, I pulled out the "big guns" early! We started right away with pre-seed, temperature charting, and used SMEP and got pregnant right away. 

Rtebbe, I see the pink line, but I heard you got AF this morning. Bummer!!! :hugs: It's odd because I know they say not to read a test after 10 minutes or so, but personally, my negatives always stayed very negative, and my positives always stayed positives. :shrug: Sending lots of :dust: your way for next cycle!!!

Krissie, does "no news" mean you haven't tested today? Just curious. FX tightly for you still!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

rtebbe sorry that AF came today hun. Best of luck for this cycle. :hugs: :dust:

Krissie your chart is looking promising! I'm will to bet that you implanted yesterday and you'll either get your :bfp: tomorrow or the next day. :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

rtebbe89 said:


> Af arrived this morning

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Jannah K said:


> Thank you mamma. ..that's interesting how you are.more fertile near fall...I conceived in June so wonder if summer is more fertile for me lol
> evening primrose helps with ewcm but must be stopped by o...as it can cause contractions hence used by some end of pregnancy. ...let's see using it first time as I had no ewcm last cycle...
> I m thinking to buy ferning microscope. ..how did you like yours? I keep reading mixed reviews...
> 
> .rtebbe-sorry af got you...I m just 2 days ahead of you...hoping next cycle we get our bfp:)
> 
> Krissie-as long as af remains away...you are safe and heading rt way:) baby dust! !!

i'm not sure if it's real or not but i know the fertile signs i get are loads of cm, and i actually have blood tinged cm near O, and i don't get them except fall-winter and it goes away spring-summer. and both have been conceived in fall so i really don't know! just seems to be my body's personal pattern. 

i LOVE my ferning microscope. however they can be difficult. you have to learn exactly how much to put on and do it a certain way. Like, when i would wake up to temp in the am, i'd put the drop of saliva on the scope. too much would ruin the sample it literally has to be a drop and they say right from under the tongue works best. and it has to dry completely. and i've found it takes longer than the 5 minutes they say. so i would temp when dh got up and put the drop on, and i woke usually an hour later when dd would wake me up, so i would check then and usually it worked. But if it didn't, i'd clean it and put another drop on. And wait another hour to read it. so i'd go have breakfast and coffee and such and read before getting a shower for the am. Once you get the hang of it it works but it does take some getting used to. 

any news today krissie?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry about af rtebbe :hugs: Fx'd for next cycle! 

Can't wait for an update Krissie!


----------



## krissie328

11 dpo, bfn this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20160205_054417-1-640x498.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry about the :bfn: hun but you're still in the game for sure until the :witch: shows. Your chart looks fantastic and wasn't it around 12 DPO that you got your :bfp: with Christian? :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Yea I got a very faint line at 11 dpo in the evening and my bfp the morning of 12 dpo. 

If nothing tomorrow I expect the witch will be here Sunday.


----------



## hal423

Aw sorry Krissie! Hopefully you will get some pink in there tomorrow at 12dpo!!

Jannah - it took me 4 cycles this time and I ended up having 1 chemical on cycle 2. I charted, used the cheapie OPKs and preseed. I didn't have much EWCM either and used the preseed with my daughter and in conceiving this one. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Powell130

With #1 it took 2+ years. My first cycle I used soy ("natures clomid") & a few other things I got my BFP.
This time around it took two cycles! Second soy cycle, and a few others


----------



## callumsmummy

Can I join now here? Im ttc baby 2... And struggling xx


----------



## rtebbe89

callumsmummy said:


> Can I join now here? Im ttc baby 2... And struggling xx

Welcome! We have a great group of ladies and it definitely helps having someone to talk to :)


----------



## Jannah K

Welcome callyoumsm!!!
Hi girls, 
I m little worried
Yday before I went to shower I took out bra and nipple cover...to my surprise, my one nipple was red and as well as aerole...I took bath, touched etc no.pain ...just skin peeling...the other one started too this AM...I put the lanolin cream n took off bra to let them breath...
I guess my question is ..is this how dark colored nipples aerole from pregnancy get back to red/pink or is this infection (no pain)...
Started evening primrose 2 days ago...side effect??


----------



## mommyxofxone

callumsmummy said:


> Can I join now here? Im ttc baby 2... And struggling xx

hi hun welcome!!!!



Jannah K said:


> Welcome callyoumsm!!!
> Hi girls,
> I m little worried
> Yday before I went to shower I took out bra and nipple cover...to my surprise, my one nipple was red and as well as aerole...I took bath, touched etc no.pain ...just skin peeling...the other one started too this AM...I put the lanolin cream n took off bra to let them breath...
> I guess my question is ..is this how dark colored nipples aerole from pregnancy get back to red/pink or is this infection (no pain)...
> Started evening primrose 2 days ago...side effect??

wish i could help hun i have no idea. I don't know anything about primrose.





Krissie, i swear i see something....


----------



## krissie328

Help!

I can't tell, does this have color?!?
 



Attached Files:







20160206_083638-2-480x656.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

Maybe a better picture?
 



Attached Files:







20160206_083914-1-480x624.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## krissie328

:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20160206_093443-1-640x511.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hal423

Omg I see it!!! Congrats Krissie!!!

Is this 12dpo? I can't wait to see it get darker :) so happy for you!

Welcome callums mommy!!


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I am 12 dpo. I was looking back at my bfp with ds and this is just a bit lighter but this is the new frer. 

The wondfo was so clear! I've never had a false positive with them so I'm certian it's my bfp.


----------



## hal423

Yay! I had a much better wondfo than the new FRER too!!

So excited for you! &#128522;


----------



## callumsmummy

Was due on period 2 days ago but I'm really crampy and bloated :( 
But my period is never late,,..


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Eeeek krissie! Can't wait to see more! So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Krissie! I knew that your chart was looking too good for you to not be pregnant. :happydance:
H&H 9 months hun. :D


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies! I took a walmart cheapie tonight and there was still a line! It just doesn't feel real. I'm going to try to hold out until my lines are darker and do a digital.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie!!!!! Yay!!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :bunny: OMG Hun, SO excited for you!!!! Thought I saw something early on! :haha: CONGRATS!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jannah K

Congrats krissie!!!!happy and healthy 9mos!!
Did you do something different this cycle?


----------



## krissie328

Jannah K said:


> Congrats krissie!!!!happy and healthy 9mos!!
> Did you do something different this cycle?

I was on clomid. I also conceived ds on clomid. <3


----------



## callumsmummy

Congratulations krissie xx


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!

So it's official! I still can't believe it!!
 



Attached Files:







20160207_071335-1-640x473.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Woo-hoo!!! How wonderful Krissie! Wishing you the best nine months ahead!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

KRISSIE!!! :yipee: i knew i saw a line!!!

omg that's so awesome!

so happy for you! whats our due date :haha: :dance:

i didn't do frer this time around because i heard how crappy they had become, so i only did wondfo. And i had never had a false positive either, so i just knew it! all those lovely lines !!! look at em go! and the digi! jeez! huge congrats! i'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## krissie328

Oh my goodness I forgot! I am due October 17th!


----------



## darkriver

Hope I am not to late? I am ttc baby number two.


----------



## callumsmummy

Took a test and even tho I'm 3 days late...negative ! Gutted :( guess I'm not then... Why am I late then? Grrr


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!! October babies are great  my bday is the 14th


----------



## Jannah K

That's great krissie. ..when I did clomid..I still didn't conceive. ..than I had hsg and conceieved rt away...

Callums: maybe you ovulated late?
Nothing muchanges my end just on Cd6 waiting to o....gave oh heads up to bd in coming wks lol


----------



## hal423

Yay Krissie - seeing a "pregnant" flash up is the best feeling!!! Congrats &#128522;

Welcome dark river! &#128522;
Callumsmommy - maybe you O'd later than you thought? Do you chart? Are you taking anything different this cycle?


----------



## rtebbe89

Omg congats Krissie!!! So excited for you!! Not going to lie just a tad jealous lol. My best friend just announced she's pregnant too, I have known for awhile but finally am allowed to talk about it lol.


----------



## callumsmummy

Started spotting, 4 days late!!! Grrr... I'm never ever late. Getting period pains too so def af. Gutted :(
I don't know when I ovulate I just dtd lots...
My cycles have been 28 days for months. This one hasn't? Is that normal ?? Will they change to 31 day cycles now or is it hard to say?


----------



## darkriver

rtebbe89 said:


> Omg congats Krissie!!! So excited for you!! Not going to lie just a tad jealous lol. My best friend just announced she's pregnant too, I have known for awhile but finally am allowed to talk about it lol.

Rtebbe89 I am trying ttc on my own to!


----------



## mommyxofxone

callum, no one can tell but you hun. you have to do the opks like i mentioned before, and temping is the only way to know your cycles and lp.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

callums - What mommy said. Start taking your temp, use OPKs, try SMEP, use Pre-Seed. Both times I used the combo, I got pregnant that month. GL!

Krissie, still just so excited for you!!!! :yipee:


----------



## krissie328

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Krissie, still just so excited for you!!!! :yipee:

I'm still in shock for sure! I have my first appointment on March 10th so I'm hoping to get a scan. It was my first scan with ds when things finally felt real.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Krissie, still just so excited for you!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm still in shock for sure! I have my first appointment on March 10th so I'm hoping to get a scan. It was my first scan with ds when things finally felt real.Click to expand...

You'll be 9 weeks then, right?? Sounds like the right time to get a first scan. I had mine at that time for both of my pregnancies. So close but yet so far!!!! :coffee:


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I think I will be 8.5 based on ovulation, 9 based on LMP. 

I was with a different practice when I was pregnant before so this is my first here. My sister went through them and I am pretty sure she got a scan right around that time. So I am really really hoping for one. I will probably ask if they don't offer.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for a positive digi Krissie! :happydance:
October birthdays are awesome, mine is the 26th and DS was actually due October 7th but was born September 23rd. :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> Yay for a positive digi Krissie! :happydance:
> October birthdays are awesome, mine is the 26th and DS was actually due October 7th but was born September 23rd. :thumbup:

My DH was born October 4th. One of our friends has a crazy October. I sent her a text saying I was bringing more chaos to her October. 

Sept 19 is their oldest daughters bday
Oct 7th is her DH
Oct 12 is their youngest daughter
Oct 19 is their anniversary
Oct 23 is her bday
Nov 5 is their son

So I figure it has got to be a good time. :winkwink:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Yay for a positive digi Krissie! :happydance:
> October birthdays are awesome, mine is the 26th and DS was actually due October 7th but was born September 23rd. :thumbup:
> 
> My DH was born October 4th. One of our friends has a crazy October. I sent her a text saying I was bringing more chaos to her October.
> 
> Sept 19 is their oldest daughters bday
> Oct 7th is her DH
> Oct 12 is their youngest daughter
> Oct 19 is their anniversary
> Oct 23 is her bday
> Nov 5 is their son
> 
> So I figure it has got to be a good time. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww, cute!!! Wow, that sounds like my March... it's ridiculous how many birthdays we have in March in both my family & DH's families. After the fact I was kinda worried about having a March baby!!! :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah we all have Fall birthdays here so far and wanted to avoid that this time so I'm ecstatic to be having a March baby. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

we;re all summer babies :) This will be june, dh is july, dd is august and i'm sept. :)


----------



## darkriver

August and september are my busies month, 5,3, 10, 18th (mine) 28th and 11th September all have significant birthdays .


----------



## callumsmummy

Been trying nearly a year,.. No luck yet. I'm in absolute agony ... Went doctors today who's going to refer me back to gynae. I discharged myself last time... As they upset me and were so un professional... Going to see someone else hopefully ...
Do I put ttc on hold till downstairs is sorted? Been hurting me to walk today...my bits down below are so sore so I won't let him near me anyway :cry:
Just so so upset... Anyone else out ttc on hold before ? It's taking me long enough to conceive trying... Without trying its gonna be horrible but I don't think il be able to try like this...


----------



## rtebbe89

darkriver said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Omg congats Krissie!!! So excited for you!! Not going to lie just a tad jealous lol. My best friend just announced she's pregnant too, I have known for awhile but finally am allowed to talk about it lol.
> 
> Rtebbe89 I am trying ttc on my own to!Click to expand...

Oh exciting! I haven't met anyone intentionally doing it on their own other than me.


----------



## darkriver

rtebbe89 said:


> darkriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Omg congats Krissie!!! So excited for you!! Not going to lie just a tad jealous lol. My best friend just announced she's pregnant too, I have known for awhile but finally am allowed to talk about it lol.
> 
> Rtebbe89 I am trying ttc on my own to!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh exciting! I haven't met anyone intentionally doing it on their own other than me.Click to expand...

There is a whole thread on here and a facebook group. Its so nice.


----------



## rtebbe89

Oh I didn't know that lol. What's the Facebook group called?


----------



## darkriver

https://www.facebook.com/groups/TTCUSINGASPERMDONORSRANTALLYOUWANTLADIES/


----------



## krissie328

Well ladies this baby wasn't meant to be. :cry:


----------



## darkriver

krissie328 said:


> Well ladies this baby wasn't meant to be. :cry:

Oh no hunni. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rtebbe89

Oh dear I am so so sorry


----------



## mommyxofxone

no krissie!!!!!!! :(


----------



## Jannah K

OMG..I m so sorry Krissie :(

I won't be doing SMEP this cycle...OH refusing to bd due to his back aching for a week...I m.not sure it and when I o if he will bd...turning 35 in march and really feeling the pressure to complete my family by conceiving this month...
Happy V day to me:(


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no Krissie, I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So very sorry Krissie :hugs:


----------



## hal423

Oh Krissie - so sorry to hear this news. Big hugs to you hon!


----------



## Powell130

So so sorry Krissie


----------



## WobbleBaby

I am TTC for #2 after my son passed away shortly after birth. Its been 8 years so I am super excited and terrified about the whole process. Currently 4 days DPO after my IUI. The TWW has me super nervous and excited!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie, noooooo! I'm so sorry sweetie :cry:


----------



## darkriver

WobbleBaby said:


> I am TTC for #2 after my son passed away shortly after birth. Its been 8 years so I am super excited and terrified about the whole process. Currently 4 days DPO after my IUI. The TWW has me super nervous and excited!

Hugs wobblebaby :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:hugs: wobblebaby. welcome to the group hun


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry for the previous loss of your son and wish you all the best in conceiving your rainbow Wobblebaby. :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

WobbleBaby said:


> I am TTC for #2 after my son passed away shortly after birth. Its been 8 years so I am super excited and terrified about the whole process. Currently 4 days DPO after my IUI. The TWW has me super nervous and excited!

Wobble, I am SO sorry to hear about the loss of your son. I can imagine that this process would be a bit scary for you. Best of luck on your TTC journey! Hope you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

how is everyone feelign? anything new?


----------



## KalonKiki

Just getting to the point that I'm very ready to be done being pregnant. I'm ready for the nursery to be finished, I'm ready for my baby shower tonight, I'm ready to have everything we need for Thea, to pack my hospital bag, my weekly check-ups, just all of it. I'm beyond excited to finally hit my 9th month in 2 days. I know she needs to cook preferably for at least 3 more weeks but I can't wait to meet my daughter.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm almost ready to be in the same boat as Keely. I'm NOT ready... only because everything else is not ready. DH is STILL working on DD's big girl room, which means she's still in the nursery.... I can't fault him, because it's his work schedule and other things that pop up - not like he's being lazy or anything. So, I'm ready for that room to be done, then I can move her in there; Nursery stuff for DS is arriving daily from Amazon & other stores... it's piling up & I'm dying to get his room set up & ready to go. 

I still need to pack my hospital bag - I made the list, but need to throw the stuff into a bag. I also need to do some baby laundry & throw some last minute things into Jacob's diaper bag (which is packed). DD has her own list of things she'll need when I go into labor, but I already sent that list to my mom. Mom says she'll pack for DD (Yay! One less thing to do!)

Oh, & I ordered everything I need to make padsicles... (It was a sad day when I ran out of the TWO perineal ice packs that the hospital gave me... so I def planned to make these this time around!) So, the rest of the stuff I need will be delivered today, and I will be making them ASAP. 

Once all of that is done, I think I'll finally be ready to say I'm ready to have this baby! I am definitely tired of being sore and tired all the time! (On a side note, I overdid it on Tuesday when I went shopping with my mom, grocery shopping, then cleaned the house. I've been so sore since then that I've been limping around & literally have to sit up in bed just to turn over at night. It's miserable. I can't risk overdoing it anymore... if I go into labor this sore, I don't know how I'll make it through! :nope: )

I'm almost done with my Ina May book about childbirth, and I'm feeling a bit more confident about going through another natural/unmedicated hospital birth. I feel like I have some pain management techniques up my sleeve this time around so maybe I won't be quite as miserable as the last time around - at least I'll have a few ways to cope! :haha:

How is everyone else??


----------



## darkriver

Dont think I ovulated this month... Had surge and positives but nothing on my chart. I have got an appointment on the ninth of march and will see.


----------



## krissie328

I am so excited to start seeing babies!!! 

Bella- How do you make padsicles? When I had Christian they gave me newborn diapers filled with ice under the lining. They were very nice!! They even taught DH how to make them.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

krissie328 said:


> I am so excited to start seeing babies!!!
> 
> Bella- How do you make padsicles? When I had Christian they gave me newborn diapers filled with ice under the lining. They were very nice!! They even taught DH how to make them.

Oooo that sounds great! How do you make those?? 

For padsicles, I looked up recipes on Pinterest. What I've settled on is the following: 

Materials:
- Whatever Maxi pads you want (thicker is better) - I went with Always - I bought a package of overnights & a "normal" package for heavy flow. 
- 100% Aloe Vera Gel 
- Thayers Original Witch Hazel (Thayers brand is important, because it does not contain alcohol, which can burn)
- lavender essential oil
- tea tree essential oil
- spray bottle
- gallon Ziploc bags

Directions: 
1. Open pad, but leave stuck to wrapper. 
2. Spread aloe vera on pad. 
3. Mix witch hazel with (I believe one or two) drops of essential oils in the spray bottle
4. Spray pad liberally with mixture. 
5. Rewrap pad
6. Put pads into Ziploc bag
7. Freeze

Some versions don't use the essential oils - just witch hazel & aloe vera. I decided to grab it all :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Those sound great. I am going to put that on my to-do list. 

For the diapers they just took a new born diaper and tear a small hole on the top of the inside lining. Then fill with small ice cubes/chips. Wrap it up and it absorbs the water as it melts but also provides a little protection so its not to cold.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I'm almost ready to be in the same boat as Keely. I'm NOT ready... only because everything else is not ready. DH is STILL working on DD's big girl room, which means she's still in the nursery.... I can't fault him, because it's his work schedule and other things that pop up - not like he's being lazy or anything. So, I'm ready for that room to be done, then I can move her in there; Nursery stuff for DS is arriving daily from Amazon & other stores... it's piling up & I'm dying to get his room set up & ready to go.
> 
> I still need to pack my hospital bag - I made the list, but need to throw the stuff into a bag. I also need to do some baby laundry & throw some last minute things into Jacob's diaper bag (which is packed). DD has her own list of things she'll need when I go into labor, but I already sent that list to my mom. Mom says she'll pack for DD (Yay! One less thing to do!)
> 
> Oh, & I ordered everything I need to make padsicles... (It was a sad day when I ran out of the TWO perineal ice packs that the hospital gave me... so I def planned to make these this time around!) So, the rest of the stuff I need will be delivered today, and I will be making them ASAP.
> 
> Once all of that is done, I think I'll finally be ready to say I'm ready to have this baby! I am definitely tired of being sore and tired all the time! (On a side note, I overdid it on Tuesday when I went shopping with my mom, grocery shopping, then cleaned the house. I've been so sore since then that I've been limping around & literally have to sit up in bed just to turn over at night. It's miserable. I can't risk overdoing it anymore... if I go into labor this sore, I don't know how I'll make it through! :nope: )
> 
> I'm almost done with my Ina May book about childbirth, and I'm feeling a bit more confident about going through another natural/unmedicated hospital birth. I feel like I have some pain management techniques up my sleeve this time around so maybe I won't be quite as miserable as the last time around - at least I'll have a few ways to cope! :haha:
> 
> How is everyone else??

I keep thinking about and planning on reading that book! Do you recommend it? I had an unmedicated birth the first time around as well but was just miserable for the last couple hours, I think partially due to bad nursing care and also partially due to not doing much preparation. I think I have learned some from my mistakes I made last time but would like to be a little more prepared than that so I thought about giving the book a shot.


----------



## rtebbe89

The padsicles sound like a great idea. I had planned on an unmedicated with dear son but it didn't work that way and all though I felt no pain during the delivery I would sure have appreciated them after I went home. 
I'm off having sushi lunch as I'm meeting with the donor this afternoon. My opk is getting dark and I am due to ovulate in 1-2 days by my calculation. And hopefully this will be my last sushi for 9+ months lol.


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> The padsicles sound like a great idea. I had planned on an unmedicated with dear son but it didn't work that way and all though I felt no pain during the delivery I would sure have appreciated them after I went home.
> I'm off having sushi lunch as I'm meeting with the donor this afternoon. My opk is getting dark and I am due to ovulate in 1-2 days by my calculation. And hopefully this will be my last sushi for 9+ months lol.

Fx that it is!!

I am enjoying as much lunch meat as I can stand. :haha:


----------



## rtebbe89

It was weird when I was pregnant with dear son I ironically craved everything we aren't supposed to eat well pregnant


----------



## rtebbe89

Well honestly after driving for 2hrs only to be waiting around for my donor 6+ hours and him being busy, and couldn't make it I'm ready to give up. I just don't know what to do anymore


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Well honestly after driving for 2hrs only to be waiting around for my donor 6+ hours and him being busy, and couldn't make it I'm ready to give up. I just don't know what to do anymore

Oh hun, I am so sorry!! That is terribly frustrating for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited to start seeing babies!!!
> 
> Bella- How do you make padsicles? When I had Christian they gave me newborn diapers filled with ice under the lining. They were very nice!! They even taught DH how to make them.
> 
> Oooo that sounds great! How do you make those??
> 
> For padsicles, I looked up recipes on Pinterest. What I've settled on is the following:
> 
> Materials:
> - Whatever Maxi pads you want (thicker is better) - I went with Always - I bought a package of overnights & a "normal" package for heavy flow.
> - 100% Aloe Vera Gel
> - Thayers Original Witch Hazel (Thayers brand is important, because it does not contain alcohol, which can burn)
> - lavender essential oil
> - tea tree essential oil
> - spray bottle
> - gallon Ziploc bags
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Open pad, but leave stuck to wrapper.
> 2. Spread aloe vera on pad.
> 3. Mix witch hazel with (I believe one or two) drops of essential oils in the spray bottle
> 4. Spray pad liberally with mixture.
> 5. Rewrap pad
> 6. Put pads into Ziploc bag
> 7. Freeze
> 
> Some versions don't use the essential oils - just witch hazel & aloe vera. I decided to grab it all :haha:Click to expand...

I used this recipe minus the tea tree oil after #1 and they were great! A little more messy than the ones from the hospital but feel almost as amazing lol


----------



## rtebbe89

krissie328 said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Well honestly after driving for 2hrs only to be waiting around for my donor 6+ hours and him being busy, and couldn't make it I'm ready to give up. I just don't know what to do anymore
> 
> Oh hun, I am so sorry!! That is terribly frustrating for sure. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I do understand that he has to work so I have calmed down. I'm trying to think of a solution though. May move up there for a month or two, I can take an loa from my job and still have it when I come back so that's a plus


----------



## darkriver

rtebbe89 said:


> Well honestly after driving for 2hrs only to be waiting around for my donor 6+ hours and him being busy, and couldn't make it I'm ready to give up. I just don't know what to do anymore

Thats awful:wacko: I hate how much donors mess around.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I had unmedicated last time too and hoping to do the same this time. My office actually told me i could request nurses who are more likely to be natural birth nurses too, which is awesome. 

But i'm not thinking too much about the birth yet. i'm just trying to get to 30 weeks because it feels like it's never gonna get here. omg, i'm still 22. I just can't believe how fast it was going to how slow it is now!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie - Thank you for the diaper recipe! If I run out of padsicles & I'm uncomfy, it sounds like a great quick fix!

Miracles - YES!!!!! I had a few books on my list of books to read - I started "Natural Hospital Birth" (Nope - returned that to the library), I got about halfway through Hypnobirthing (Nope - had some good ideas, but everything was way too step by step, and if you're not practicing every single night, there's no way you're going to remember everything. I don't have that kind of time, lol!) and then I went to Ina May's book. LOVED IT! It's sorted into two sections, because the first section is just (positive, encouraging) birth stories. So, since I'm a little short on time, I read some of the birth stories, then flipped to the second part of the book. I read the second part (skipped a part about choosing a provider since I already had one and the last chapter talks about all kinds of complications that didn't seem necessary to know - I skipped that too.) It gave some great tips! I finished that second half and now I'm back to the birth stories. Again - HIGHLY recommend! I borrowed it from the library, and I'm thinking this might be one I have to buy. :)

rtebbe - YUM for the sushi! I've been craving that pretty much my whole pregnancy! I've had rolls 3x since being pregnant, but it's so tough to stick to the cooked rolls when I really want raw! 

Krissie - I've been eating lunch meat anyway - I just heat it in the microwave for 10 seconds (till steaming) and stick it in the freezer to cool it back down :haha: It's a pain in the bum, but it's the only way I feel safe eating it!

retebbe - I CAN'T BELIEVE HE LEFT YOU WAITING FOR OVER 6 HOURS!!!! That's awful!!!! :( That's so frustrating! I really hope you are able to sort things out soon :hugs:

Powell - I'm really debating on leaving out the tea tree oil... I hate the smell of anything minty. But, it has healing properties I guess, which is why it's recommended. I don't know... still haven't decided :shrug: Glad to hear it worked for you though! That's encouraging! :)


----------



## Powell130

I only omitted it last time because I didn't have any but I do now so will be adding it. It's really good at healing and soothing. It smells more woody than minty to me. But they def helped. Even without either oil I imagine the cold would feel good either way lol


----------



## Powell130

oming up on 31 weeks myself and wishing this house buying process would hurry up! I'm ready to get Jaxson's room together! But I suppose I can channel my nesting urge into packing lol I also need to see where the closest hospital to the (hopefully) new house since we will be moving from a small town to an even smaller town (population less than 500!) But its closer to Raleigh, NC (cloests major city) so I may end up delivering in Raleigh instead of our current little town. Which honestly I would prefer after having #1. His shoulders got stuck and he was sunny side up but my MW managed to maneuver him out. I feel if that were to happen now these small town docs would do an unnecessary c section. The more I think about it I would rather deliver in the city anyways..guess I need to look into switching docs. soo many things going on right now and I get maybe 3 hours of broken sleep at night so feeling like I'm sleep walking at all times!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh! That's good to know. I think I've only ever smelled tea tree oil in shampoos... and they always smell minty to me. Maybe it's just been a coincidence! I haven't opened the oil yet to smell it alone. I had also been concerned about a minty scent possibly giving a menthol/stingy kind of feeling. If you're saying it smells more woody, maybe I don't have anything to worry about :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry about the rough nights powell :(

i HATED the house buying process. what a pain in the BUTT.

i can't believe how close you all are! i feel so behind.


23 weeks today!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx mommyofone! Luckily my son is content with watching cartoons in the mornings while I relax a little and try to get at least one more hour of sleep lol inkinda feel like I'm being lazy but I'm telling myself I'm taking advantage of it while I can.. Once Jax gets here it wont be an option! Lol
We are now waiting for the church that owns the house to have a meeting about accepting our offer. Since its owned by a church the deacon himself cant accept our offer. I hope they have that meeting soon so we can get this show on the road lol we are already going to be cutting it close to my due date as is!


----------



## krissie328

I moved at 38 weeks last time. It was stressful because my urge to nest was so high. All I had unpacked was the nursery and kitchen by the time he arrived. :haha:

But it was by far the easiest move since all I did was direct people. :rofl:


----------



## darkriver

I was 35 weeks. It was fun haha.


----------



## Powell130

That's what I'm hoping the move will be like..me doing a lot of pointing lol
I want to meet sooo bad and its driving me crazy! But I can't get motivated to pack. Its not as fun as getting tiny baby stuff ready lol
I guess I need to get into gear in the next few weeks so I'm not rushing and end up overdoing myself. 
I just realllllly hope our offer is accepted and all that good stuff because if we end up not getting that house we are reallly going to be pressed for time in finding a rental for the mean time because I refuse to bring Jax home to this house. We need more room! So say prayers, well wishes, good juju...whatever it is that you do, ladies! This house is what my little family needs!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed that it happens extremely fast for you Powell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

dd was almost two last time we moved. i think she was like 22 months? but we had all these issues cause our date for closing was set, and then the bank for US didn't file paperwork until the last minute, so we closed on our home, and then were literally homeless. 

Thank god the guy we bought our home from let us rent it, because otherwise we'd have lived with my mother. it was another TWO WEEKS before we were able to close on our house because our bank dropped the ball. i couldn't manage that pregnant!


----------



## Powell130

The church owns the house we are trying to buy so they have to have a meeting this week about our offer. I'm hoping it doesn't take too much longer and they accept it. If it postpones our closing date of April I'm going to talk to our agent to talk to the church and see if we can 'rent' it until close so we can go ahead and get out of here. I'm going to mention that in a few weeks so we won't have to pay April rent here for just a week or so. We offered full asking price and for the church to pay closing costs so I really don't see a reason they would deny our offer! It's been on the market for going on 4 months and no other offers on the table so I keep hoping. Them accepting our offer and then inspections are the only thing we will be waiting on because we have pretty much everything we need for the loan approval. Hubs just has to take a buyers home education workshop and he's doing that next week! So keep your fingers crossed ladies!

31 weeks today! 63 days til EDD! Eeek
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160221_220815.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hal423

Good luck with the house!! I'm 31 weeks too and tomorrow will be exactly 8 weeks from c section day :)


----------



## Powell130

Thanx Hal!! We should hear something this week about our offer! I'm going to be on pins and needles every time my phone rings lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovely bump hun!!!! and that's great, i so hope your offer is accepted and you can move in!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good luck, Powell! Keep us posted!

You poor ladies! I've had to do a lot while pregnant, but I've never had to move (thank goodness!) Although the thought of sitting and pointing does sound nice in a move... maybe I shouldn't feel so bad for you all! :haha: :winkwink:

AFM, Diaper bag is packed... DH has now primed the ceiling in DD's big girl room, which means painting is next (Yay! Scraping popcorn off the ceiling has taken FOREVER!) And once painting is done, DD can move in there & I can get to work on setting up the nursery! :yipee:


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck Powell and lovely bump! :thumbup:

Bella - That's great news! It's always nice to feel like you're finally making progress with those things, I've just now started to feel like that with the nursery now that I've bought almost everything that we need and it's so close to being totally ready.

Right now the only things left to do with the nursery are wash the sheets and get the new bedding on the double bed when it comes in the mail, put up the curtains and valances when MIL finishes the curtains and brings them over, get the dresser from the IL's house to the nursery, mount the baby monitor, and to clean the birdcage and get it decorated. I'll clean the birdcage today and test out the string lights tonight although the birdcage won't be finished until MIL finishes the felt birds and whatnot for the inside of the cage. I'll also see if I can get Colin to mount the baby monitor tonight. I just packed the hospital bags yesterday. <3


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!!! I will keep everyone updated! I'm hoping we hear something at the beginning of the week rather than the end because I'm impatient and they still have to do the appraisal then the inspection for the FHA loan then the other few inspections. But as of right now everything is still set to be taken care of by the beginning of April. I'm hoping that them taking a little bit on the offer doesn't change dates too much and push us closer to my due date!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Keely, sounds great! I can't wait to see pics of this birdcage you're doing! It sounds really cool :)

Powell, FX for you that they get back to you really soon!!!


----------



## krissie328

Oh my goodness you ladies are so close!! <3


----------



## KalonKiki

krissie328 said:


> Oh my goodness you ladies are so close!! <3

I know but I still feel so far away! I think it'll feel closer when it's actually March, it's probably the fact that it's still February that's throwing me off. :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

Girl you are due only halfway into March! It should def be feeling like its getting close, for you it really is! Less than 4 weeks! I feel like it's super close and I'm not due till end of April lol different people different perspectives I guess lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Powell130 said:


> Girl you are due only halfway into March! It should def be feeling like its getting close, for you it really is! Less than 4 weeks! I feel like it's super close and I'm not due till end of April lol different people different perspectives I guess lol

Lol I know this realistically but it still just doesn't feel as close as it should. I don't think it will really hit me until 38 weeks, the gestation I had DS. I think part of it is that the nursery isn't finished either, it might hit me like a train when there's finally nothing left to do to prepare for her arrival although at this rate she may be here by the time the nursery is completely finished.


----------



## Powell130

Just saw this on my FB news feed and had to share!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1456203193007.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ladies have you any experience with spd? can anyone calm me down? i'm FREAKING out. i definitely have all the symptoms. when i had talked to mw she shrugged me off like it was no big deal, get a band, etc. 

well did some reading last night after a particularly excruciating evening and omg i may not be able to give birth naturally? may have to have a c-section? and in some cases the pain goes on after you give birth? I'm so upset! :cry:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

KalonKiki said:


> Lol I know this realistically but it still just doesn't feel as close as it should. I don't think it will really hit me until 38 weeks, the gestation I had DS. I think part of it is that the nursery isn't finished either, it might hit me like a train when there's finally nothing left to do to prepare for her arrival although at this rate she may be here by the time the nursery is completely finished.

Keely, YES! This exactly! And I am so much farther away from being done with baby things than you! :haha: 



mommyxofxone said:


> Ladies have you any experience with spd? can anyone calm me down? i'm FREAKING out. i definitely have all the symptoms. when i had talked to mw she shrugged me off like it was no big deal, get a band, etc.
> 
> well did some reading last night after a particularly excruciating evening and omg i may not be able to give birth naturally? may have to have a c-section? and in some cases the pain goes on after you give birth? I'm so upset! :cry:

Yes! First of all - STAY OFF DR GOOGLE! :haha: I'm fairly certain I have SPD. I spoke to my midwife about it. She had it too, and she said the band really doesn't help much, and physical therapy is a pain in the bum (though she was willing to send me if I wanted to - I declined). So, her suggestion was to keep my legs together. 

Think when you're getting in & out of bed, sit bum first, then swing your legs in. When turning over in bed, squeeze a pillow between your legs, and when getting in and out of the car, put your bum in the seat & swing your legs (together) into the car. Also, try not to take long strides when walking & be careful going up & down stairs. Just try to keep your legs together as much as possible. 

When she first told me that I was very skeptical, but it's really helped me a lot! I'm not in pain nearly as much as I was before. And as for C-sections and ongoing pain after birth, neither were mentioned to me. I'm planning a natural vaginal unmedicated hospital birth, and was never told that I can't have that. Chin up, girl - you'll be fine :flower: Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Oh mommy I'm sorry you are in pain. But I agree with bella. Stay off Dr. Google. :hugs:

Powell- those are positively adorable!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thank you thank you for the information on the book bella! That was the push I needed to go ahead and order it :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies and yea that really helps! I will do bum first. Trying to figure out how the hell to keep the house clean with the pain too. Not supposed to stay on my feet long apparently!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mommyxofxone said:


> Thanks ladies and yea that really helps! I will do bum first. Trying to figure out how the hell to keep the house clean with the pain too. Not supposed to stay on my feet long apparently!

Yeah, def take it little by little. If you start doing the legs together thing, it really does help, and you'll be able to do a bit more... but I find that when I overdo it (which I usually don't know until I've already overdone it) it's pretty darn bad & takes a couple of days to feel better. So... try not to overdo it!!! Take lots of breaks. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i started immediately with the legs together, and what a huge difference it's made!!! thank you SO much!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh, I'm so glad it's working out for you!!!! <3


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? It's been a bit quiet lately.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think I forgot to announce in this thread that Thea is here! She was born 3/3/16 at 7:54 pm weighing 6 lbs 4 oz and was 19 inches long. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!!!!!¡!!!! How was your labor? I love hearing birth stories!!


----------



## KalonKiki

There's a link to my parenting journal in my signature and her birth story is in a post on the first page if anyone would like to read it and see pictures of her. :D


----------



## Powell130

Shes beautiful!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun she's gorgeous! huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## hal423

Omg! Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!! She's so precious :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hal 49 days! Wow!!!


----------



## Powell130

We are getting so close Hal!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw congratulations! She's precious!! Can't wait to see more birth announcements from the rest of you too! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It seems like yesterday that it was June and we were all TTC together! I can't believe how quickly the time has passed. It's unbelievable that I actually have a DD now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I know right! I still am in the 100s can't wait to see that drop to 99.


----------



## Powell130

KalonKiki said:


> It seems like yesterday that it was June and we were all TTC together! I can't believe how quickly the time has passed. It's unbelievable that I actually have a DD now.

I know right?!? Time is FLYING by!!! It's so crazy


----------



## hal423

I know! So crazy!

My c section is set for 4/18 - exactly 6 weeks from yesterday so really I have 41 more days! I have PUPPS now though (only on my thighs so far) and these last few weeks are gonna kill me!

Keely, how's Thea doing so far??


----------



## krissie328

Hal- what are PUPPS? 

I can't believe you have a date!

So much excitement in the next few months.


----------



## krissie328

Rtebbe- how have you been hun?


----------



## KalonKiki

Allison - Thea is fantastic, the easiest, sweetest baby girl ever. She's nursing like a champ and I get plenty of sleep at night. :D
Yay for having a date, so exciting! :happydance:

I just realized, was I the first lady in the group to give birth?


----------



## mommyxofxone

think so hun!! 

next mw appt for me today. as exciting as that sounds. lol


----------



## hal423

Krissie - PUPPS is an itchy, red rash that only goes away after baby comes. According to Google, it affects less than 1% of pregnant women - lucky me! How are things with you?

Keely wow! Getting sleep with a newborn is impressive! May we all be blessed with easy babies!

Good luck at your appt mommy!


----------



## krissie328

Hal- that definitely sounds unpleasant. I hope it doesn't bother you to much. 

Things are going good here. I have been working on losing some weight and I have lost roughly 10 lbs. So I am hoping to keep up my motivation over the next 2-3 months. 

I got some spotting today so I am hoping af is on her way so I can start counting down one more cycle until we can go back on clomid.


----------



## hal423

10lbs! That's great! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this next cycle!


----------



## KalonKiki

Allison that sucks that you have PUPPS! We had one mama in my March Due Date group that had it too, it looks awful. I hope it doesn't cause you too much trouble for the rest of your pregnancy. :hugs:

Krissie that's amazing that you lost 10 lbs! :thumbup: :happydance:

My DD is so wonderful and even my DS hasn't been too bad however my DH is driving me batty! He's been such a jerk lately, I feel like he's constantly picking fights with me and making it my fault. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

kiki have you spoken to dh? i totally would! i do remember being really annoyed with dh and well a lot of people after having dd. i wonder if it'll happen agian this time around

26 weeks! 
98 days!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have and we're doing much better now. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

good! i hope you'll be able to tell me when i'm post partum to discuss things too cause i know for a fact i'll need to be told lol :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Omg I'm so ready for this baby to be out! I can't sleep to save my life. I'm over it lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but BnB is tough on a phone (IMO) & I've had this little boy to take care of!!! 

Jacob Henrik was born 2 weeks early, at 10:57 PM on March 7, 2016! Long story short, my waters were leaking & I had to be induced. I was already 5 cm dilated. They gave me pitocin at 10:05 PM & he was out at 10:57 PM. No pain meds! Baby boy was 8 lbs, 11.6 ounces (huge for 2 weeks early) & 20.5 inches long! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

He's so adorable Bella! Those cubby cheeks are so squishy. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Bella!!! He's so handsome!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Omg I have missed so much! Keely and Bella huge huge congratulations! 

Krissie I am ok kinda feeling at a crossroads into month 4 ttc#2 already half way through the time it took to get ds. So not sure how I am feeling about that, but mainly don't want another winter baby but don't want to wait either lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw Bella!! He is just perfect! Huge congrats to you and your family!


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Sorry things are taking awhile rtebbe. I understand what you are saying. We have decided to wait until May to avoid a Dec/Jan baby. It sucks waiting but only 9 more weeks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh bella congrats!!!!! he's perfect!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats again Bella! Jacob is so sweet! :happydance: <3

Rtebbe I'm sorry things are taking a while, I hope it happens for you soon. Thank you for the congrats, I can't believe my DD is already almost 2 weeks old. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

KalonKiki said:


> I can't believe my DD is already almost 2 weeks old. :hugs:

That is just going by so quickly!! :cloud9:

How are you finding having two?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks everyone! We're so in love!!! :cloud9:

Keely, congrats again to you too!!!


----------



## hal423

Congrats Bella! He's so precious!!

Rtebbe - I hope you're not getting discouraged! I'm sorry it's taking a long time - sending baby dust your way and can't wait to see 2 pink lines from you soon :)

Krissie - best of luck to you too when you start trying again!

Powell - I am with you. I am SO done with this pregnancy! 5 more weeks til c section!


----------



## rtebbe89

Oh it will happen in have faith lol I just have no patience I am getting betting since havING a 16month old running around haha. My grams and I were talking about names today and I said a boys name and she veto'd it and said no boys names your having a girl haha. Kinda got to get pregnant first lol


----------



## KalonKiki

rtebbe89 said:


> Oh it will happen in have faith lol I just have no patience I am getting betting since havING a 16month old running around haha. My grams and I were talking about names today and I said a boys name and she veto'd it and said no boys names your having a girl haha. Kinda got to get pregnant first lol

My DH vetoed all of my boy names too before we found out that we were having a girl. He insisted that we were having a girl and therefore didn't need a boy name. He was right but I think it was really just that he was hoping for a DD as much as I was. :haha:


----------



## rtebbe89

My grandma really wants another girl lol I was the last one so almost 27 years.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rtebbe funny about that! Mom also knew both my pregnancies almost from my announcement what the genders were. She was right!


----------



## Powell130

As of tomorrow - 39 days until my due date!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Getting so close Powell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow powell!!!! that's the best part about third tri- you know for some reason the days seem to be more fun about counting down then the weeks!!! cause thats the point where the days actually move faster than the weeks! to me anyway!

it's like yikes i'm STILL 35 weeks but, wow, look, those days keep moving! :) Hurrah for you powell!



i can't wait to make it to third tri- this sat! it really does feel like time stopped. we were moving so fast up til 20 weeks. then it just.... stopped. then, we picked up a few weeks quickly, and now i've been at 26 for ages.


----------



## Powell130

Yes! Somehow the weeks seem longer but the days faster if that makes any sense! We have two big events coming up next month; closing on a house and baby coming! I'm glad the house will be first because it gives me something else to focus on and once we close on the house it'll be no time til baby is here. Week!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

It really does seem like 20-27 weeks is one of the longest stretches of pregnancy. Prior to that you're so excited about scans and finding out the gender and after you just feel like you're in pregnancy limbo for ages until you hit 3rd Tri and have things to get excited about again. :haha:


----------



## hal423

Yeah second tri definitely drags but so do these last few weeks! Can't believe you hit 3rd tri this weekend mommy!

Powell - yay for the big move! When is the closing? I'm sure you're anxious to get in there and get everything set up.

Keely - how's life with 2 kiddos?


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Yeah second tri definitely drags but so do these last few weeks! Can't believe you hit 3rd tri this weekend mommy!
> 
> Powell - yay for the big move! When is the closing? I'm sure you're anxious to get in there and get everything set up.
> 
> Keely - how's life with 2 kiddos?

Hoping for April 1st which gives us a few weeks until my due date to get stuff in and settled a little. At the latest April 15th which will be cutting it really close! So hopefully the inspection goes well and we close April 1st!


----------



## KalonKiki

Life with 2 is a bit trying at times. I feel a bit out numbered when DH isn't here (which is most of the time) as it seems like I constantly have tobgo back and forth between their needs and the housework and it doesn't leave me with much opportunity to take care of my own needs. My DD is perfect, the easiest baby ever but DS has been an absolute hellion. I don't know if he's acting out because of the baby or if he's just that age but it's almost enough to make me wish that we had a bigger age gap. Like I said, almost, I love my sweet girl too much to wish her away.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so glad you close soon powell!!!

the bad dreams of third tri are starting a few days early :dohh: where i was 30 weeks and in danger of preterm labor, telling me he was gonna be in a wheelchair and brain dead if i gave birth that early. ugh what a terrible dream!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> so glad you close soon powell!!!
> 
> the bad dreams of third tri are starting a few days early :dohh: where i was 30 weeks and in danger of preterm labor, telling me he was gonna be in a wheelchair and brain dead if i gave birth that early. ugh what a terrible dream!

Me too!! I've been stressing about it!

What a scary dream!


----------



## krissie328

Oh mommy what a terrible dream!! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Had my 35 week check up today! And GBS swab. And 28 week blood work since I didn't go in to have it done back then since I refused the glucose test again. 
Had to get a prescription for the pain in my hips and back which will hopefully help me sleep! She was going to prescribe me Ambien but I opted for pain meds because Ambien kinda scares me! 
I am 1CM already! Eek! And graduated to weekly appointments! 
Weight gain has slowed which doesn't surprise me since I can't eat much at once and feel STUFFED like all the time! 

I've realized I definitely prefer my male doc over the female. She spends no time with me compared to him! He will chat and ask me if I have any questions or concerns and goes over ways to help with any issues I'm having. She just does what she needs to do and is out. It's kinda irritating!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

That's awesome Powell (that they gave you pain meds for your hips/back). Wish that had been an option with me. I was in A LOT of hip/back pain near the end! Hope it does let you sleep!!


----------



## Powell130

I got ZERO sleep last night! Ugh! But it wasn't from the pain, the meds helped a TON with that! It was just regular pregnancy insomnia and the cows have been mooing super loud for hours. Of course that happens then night I'm actually able to get somewhat comfortable lol hoping for some rest during #1s naptime and really hoping for some sleep tonight!

I should have just watched a show on the tablet until I passed out. The second I turn the tablet on my eyes get super sleepy feeling but when I turn it off they feel wide awake. Strange! Pregnancy, while amazing, is so strange sometimes lol

How is mommy of two life, Bella? I'm excited yet terrified!


----------



## hal423

Keely - it's prob just a phase your son is going through. His whole world has been turned upside down with the new baby and it's just gonna take a week or two for him to adjust. Glad to hear Thea is doing great!

Mommy - that's a terrible dream. So sorry!

Powell - so sorry about the insomnia. I hope the meds will allow you to sleep tonight. I feel strangely lucky that I developed the PUPPS because the antihistamine I got definitely lets me sleep.

I have 31 days left til my c section and am getting nervous that she may come early. I've been having so much pressure down low and constantly feel like she's about to fall out. As much as I want to be done, I need her to wait until my c section date because I've already booked flights for my parents to be here to watch my daughter. i guess I need to think of a back up plan just in case!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Powell130 said:


> I got ZERO sleep last night! Ugh! But it wasn't from the pain, the meds helped a TON with that! It was just regular pregnancy insomnia and the cows have been mooing super loud for hours. Of course that happens then night I'm actually able to get somewhat comfortable lol hoping for some rest during #1s naptime and really hoping for some sleep tonight!
> 
> I should have just watched a show on the tablet until I passed out. The second I turn the tablet on my eyes get super sleepy feeling but when I turn it off they feel wide awake. Strange! Pregnancy, while amazing, is so strange sometimes lol
> 
> How is mommy of two life, Bella? I'm excited yet terrified!

I know what you mean!! Toward the end of my pregnancy I got very little sleep :( 

Life with two has been really great so far, in most ways. Madelyn is just so in love with her brother! She gets more attention from daddy than ever (since daddy is on paternity leave & trying to help me). She sometimes becomes clingy to me, because I'm the one busy more often with breastfeeding & whatnot. But she NEVER takes that out on her brother! She is just the best big sister - she's so proud of him & refers to him as HER Jacob! So, she's been acting out here & there... & we've had to keep her from smothering him with her cuddles... But she's very sensitive to his needs too (like she needs to hold his hand when he gets his diaper changed because he HATES it & screams... She tries to comfort him. And if she's holding him - supervised of course - & he cries because he's hungry, she says he needs teat now & she'll hold him later). Such a little mama! And it's just so amazing to see the two of them together :cloud9:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've started the insomnia too, can't fall out at night although could've been freaking about tests too, i have my gtt this am and i'm freaked. i hate it! i fasted like my office said would be best and now i'm just waiting to drive over, as it doesn't open til 7 am and it's just after 630. but figured this way i can just get it over with!


----------



## Powell130

Good luckkkkk


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Powell! Went easily enough. Now to just wait on results


----------



## Powell130

Did you do the one, two or three hour? They all suck to me cuz that drink makes me feel like crap!


----------



## mommyxofxone

One hour. I fasted cause lab and drs said best. But we have the orange drink and I actually kinda like it. Tastes just like an over sugared orange soda so I just chugged the sucker in less than a minute.


----------



## Powell130

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I got ZERO sleep last night! Ugh! But it wasn't from the pain, the meds helped a TON with that! It was just regular pregnancy insomnia and the cows have been mooing super loud for hours. Of course that happens then night I'm actually able to get somewhat comfortable lol hoping for some rest during #1s naptime and really hoping for some sleep tonight!
> 
> I should have just watched a show on the tablet until I passed out. The second I turn the tablet on my eyes get super sleepy feeling but when I turn it off they feel wide awake. Strange! Pregnancy, while amazing, is so strange sometimes lol
> 
> How is mommy of two life, Bella? I'm excited yet terrified!
> 
> I know what you mean!! Toward the end of my pregnancy I got very little sleep :(
> 
> Life with two has been really great so far, in most ways. Madelyn is just so in love with her brother! She gets more attention from daddy than ever (since daddy is on paternity leave & trying to help me). She sometimes becomes clingy to me, because I'm the one busy more often with breastfeeding & whatnot. But she NEVER takes that out on her brother! She is just the best big sister - she's so proud of him & refers to him as HER Jacob! So, she's been acting out here & there... & we've had to keep her from smothering him with her cuddles... But she's very sensitive to his needs too (like she needs to hold his hand when he gets his diaper changed because he HATES it & screams... She tries to comfort him. And if she's holding him - supervised of course - & he cries because he's hungry, she says he needs teat now & she'll hold him later). Such a little mama! And it's just so amazing to see the two of them together :cloud9:Click to expand...

That's adorable!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw Bella I think my daughter is going to be the same as yours when it comes to baby sister and that just makes me so anxious and excited for her to be here!! I feel like because she had taken it so well and is so excited about the baby it makes it so much easier to accept that it won't be just her as my baby anymore. I always thought I'd have a hard time with that but she has made it such an easy thought so far because she's been so wonderful!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Failed the one hour :( taking the three hour on friday


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> Failed the one hour :( taking the three hour on friday

:hugs: fx that you pass it. 

Theven next couple of months are going to be exciting in here. :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> Failed the one hour :( taking the three hour on friday

I failed both and was diagnosed with GD with #1
This time I failed the 1 hour and passed the 3 hour

Even if you have GD its honestly not that bad! I ended up eating healthier after my diagnosis! The most annoying part, to me, was the finger pricks! 

Good luck momma!!


----------



## hal423

Bella - that's so sweet that your daughter is so into her baby brother! I'm hoping mine transitions into big sisterhood nicely.

Mommy - I know tons of people that failed the one hour but passed the3 hour. Don't worry at all!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. i don't eat a ton this pregnancy cause i'm not that hungry. I also don't show any symptoms so i'm hoping it's not that. i just don't want to do the finger pricks and be worried the rest of the pregnancy you know what i mean? because i will. i'll be afraid he'll be too big and i'll have to have a c-section. :(


----------



## Powell130

I didn't have any symptoms either when I had it. I was shocked when I was diagnosed as was my doc. We suspected I only had it because my mom did when prego with me. 
If you do have it a tip for the pricks. Do them on the side of your finger! It gets less sore and you won't be hitting the sore spots when you touch things! 

I was terrified of a big baby and section as well! At my 38 week growth scan they estimated him around 9 lbs...he was 7 lbs 8.2 oz a birth lol


----------



## krissie328

I have diabetes so I was very scared about it when I was pregnant. I ended up on insulin at the end. But ds was 8 lbs 9 oz and I delivered him vaginally. And he's perfectly healthy and a smart little critter. 

This next pregnancy I have much better control and I know about it. (I was diagnosed at 8 weeks pregnant with ds) so it was a shock. So I'm hoping to do metformin/glyburide and diet control. So far I've been managing it fine with just diet and half a dose of metformin. Fx I can maintain third tri next time without insulin.

I'm so use to the finger pricks now. But Powell is correct, always on the sides.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. So hoping it doesn't come to that!

Dh would uo staying home today which was frustrating cause I could've gone for test today! But whatever. I'll jus wait and do it then. 

On a good note vit d level came back great!


----------



## rtebbe89

Asking for baby dust ladies!!! Just met my donor. Got my "sample" and doing it again in am as opk is just about positive!


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Asking for baby dust ladies!!! Just met my donor. Got my "sample" and doing it again in am as opk is just about positive!

Fx for you hun! :babydust:


----------



## Powell130

rtebbe89 said:


> Asking for baby dust ladies!!! Just met my donor. Got my "sample" and doing it again in am as opk is just about positive!

Good luck honey!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Best of luck Hun!


----------



## hal423

Good luck and lots of baby dust rtebbe!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Fx'd for you!!


----------



## rtebbe89

It went well. Just off to get a pineapple. Can I ask a tmi question?


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck and lots of :dust: rtebbe! :D


----------



## Powell130

rtebbe89 said:


> It went well. Just off to get a pineapple. Can I ask a tmi question?

There is no such thing as TMI during TTC, pregnancy, labor and birth :haha: ask away Hun!


----------



## rtebbe89

Well last night afterwards we used a soft cup to keep in the sperm for 12hours until this mornings donation and now one since. Do you think that is enough?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:dust: rtebbe! And yes, I think that's more than covering your bases :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i conceived both times with soft cups :) i only used mine at night but i think the extra day time will be great :thumbup:


----------



## rtebbe89

Just wanted to swing all the things I could in favor of conceiving hopefully cycle 5 of actively ttc works!


----------



## Powell130

rtebbe89 said:


> It went well. Just off to get a pineapple. Can I ask a tmi question?

I had a chemical the cycle i tried the pineapple and after googling it seems pretty common :shrug: I conceived Jaxson the next cycle so I wonder if chemicals are like miscarriages and pregnancy in the fact you are more fertile afterwards!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i THINK i did pineapple with dd, but honestly can't remember. i know i did one of those cycles trying with her but i don't know if it was the one i conceived or not. But i do know without a doubt i had softcups both times! 

447 am here and i can't sleep anymore. i'm totally freaked out, as i go for the 3 hr glucose at 545 and i just, well, my nerves are shot to hell! 

and the wind outside is a little wicked so that didn't help me sleep either. So much to do today too.


Happy good friday everyone that celebrates and so forth :) and if you dont, happy friday to you anyway!


----------



## Powell130

6:42 AM here and no sleep as of yet! I'm hoping for at least a power nap since I have to go to a friend's house to babysit later. But here I sit on BnB :haha:

Good luck with your GTT and remember that it's not horrible if you get the diagnosis. I had it with #1 and didn't have to change much at all. The finger pricks were the most annoying part


----------



## mommyxofxone

Two draws down two to go. But I'm gonna ask to not have the lady in just had because it hurt like a you know what and still does 20 minutes later


----------



## hal423

Good luck mommy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. Got my results! I passed :)


----------



## hal423

Woo hoo! Great news!

Now go enjoy a milkshake :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Whoooo that's great news.
The miscarriage before Jarron was unplanned and very unexpected so no pineapple. After 8months trying I figured just try it's not going to hurt so figured I'd try it this time too. I have heard that about chemicals too Powell


----------



## KalonKiki

I never did pineapple with either baby but DS was unplanned and for DD we swayed :pink: and I didn't want to chance anything screwing that up.


----------



## rtebbe89

So I am keeping way better control of myself I have made it to 7 dpo and haven't tested lol. I have cramps really low down like under the pubic bone that started as a twinge on the left side so who knows if it means something or not. We will see I am going to hold strong and not test until Friday, I was planning on holding out till next Wednesday but heck we all know that won't happen lmao


----------



## krissie328

Fx you get your bfp rtebbe.


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Best of luck Hun!


----------



## rtebbe89

So I officially hate the dollars tore tests. I got the worst indent line on one today


----------



## Powell130

Which dollar store brand?


----------



## rtebbe89

New choice from dollartree/dollar giant


----------



## Powell130

Aww new choice is the one I've had the best luck with. Maybe it's the start of some thing! How many DPO are you?


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't help hun i never used those. I used The ones from amazon this tiem around- the wondfo? cause you can buy a kit of opks and hpts come with them


----------



## krissie328

Fx it leads to your bfp rtebbe.


----------



## rtebbe89

Powell130 said:


> Aww new choice is the one I've had the best luck with. Maybe it's the start of some thing! How many DPO are you?

I'm 10 dpo. I was 9dpo when I tested. This is the test after 1 or 2 hours... sorry for the yellowing on it
 



Attached Files:







20160401_203733-768x1365.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see it hun but can't tell if evap or color. When are you testing again?


----------



## hal423

Ugh - maybe a bad test? The strip looks white to me. Did you test again today?


----------



## KalonKiki

It looks white to me too, defo evap. It's still really early though, FXed and lots of :dust: that you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## rtebbe89

Trying to hold out till tomorrow


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX for you rtebbe!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

waiting for your test :)

and for what it's worth- when i got my bfp with dd? i got a negative on 10dpo. and i didn't get a positive until 12dpo. So early negatives seriously mean nothing. this time around i didn't test til the day before period was due (12dpo) because i didn't like the let downs.


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> waiting for your test :)
> 
> and for what it's worth- when i got my bfp with dd? i got a negative on 10dpo. and i didn't get a positive until 12dpo. So early negatives seriously mean nothing. this time around i didn't test til the day before period was due (12dpo) because i didn't like the let downs.

Agreed


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg powell 37 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> omg powell 37 weeks!!!!!

And feeling it too lol omg I'm so ready for this boy to be outta me :haha: but I still want him in til at least 39 weeks for development. I have a gut feeling he will be here sometime in the last week of the month


----------



## rtebbe89

Bfn today at 12 dpo. Ready to call myself out, I admit I got my hopes up with how I have been feeling this cycle, mainly the cramps/pressure and the tiredness. Oh well I guess move onto the next cycle. 

37 weeks your so close now! Very excited for you!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_04-04-09.39.51-768x1013.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Powell130

Thanx love! 

Don't consider yourself out just yet! 13-14DPO is the most common BFP day and you're not out til :witch: snows!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry for another bfn rtebbe. :hug:

I keep expecting more announcements of babies being born!! So many of you are close.

I am impatiently counting down the days until we start again. Definitely sitting this cycle out but I am pretty sure next cycle we are going to go for it again. We shouldn't have any more breaks now. Just gonna go until it happens. Which I am pretty excited about to be honest. I am so beyond ready!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry rtbbe

and krissie excited for you to start again!!!!! it'll be cool if we get an april baby, a May baby, and then the June baby (mine) one a month!!!


----------



## krissie328

That would be pretty fun mommy! I'm excited for you all. 

Any new testing rtebbe?


----------



## hal423

So sorry rtebbe! Have you tested again?

Krissie - excited for you to start ttc again! We're all still here rooting you on!

13 days til my c section. Time is draaagggging!


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> 13 days til my c section. Time is draaagggging!

It is going super quick for me!! :haha: You are so so close now!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hal omg 13 days?! That's nuts!!!


----------



## hal423

I know it sounds so close but I'm so uncomfortable and impatient! I just want to meet my baby right now :)


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> I know it sounds so close but I'm so uncomfortable and impatient! I just want to meet my baby right now :)

Yes, I remember the end. It does get that way. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

The end does suck lol but i still can't believe it. 12 days now!!! ahhh!


----------



## rtebbe89

11 days now!!!! Eeekkk getting exciting... but the wait has got to be horrendous 

AFM 15 dpo af is due in 2ish days and but no symptoms. I stopped testing. Going to wait till af is supposed to be hear and get a decent test


----------



## hal423

Good luck rtebbe!!

I wish these 11 days would fly by - I'm so uncomfortable! I have this horrible pain in my left rib that never goes away. Dr thinks it's just my ribs expanding because it's higher up than a baby foot should be able to get. I'm also very itchy at night so I had more bloods drawn today to rule out cholestasis. If my bile acids are high, baby will come out next week!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal it so could be the foot in the rib. DD used to latch her foot up under my ribs and it HURT so bad, she actually dd it during labor as well. My friends baby literally BROKE her ribs as he was a 10 lb monster and the dr said oh yeah it happens and there's nothing we can do about it! 

10 days left yikes!!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Hey ladies help!! I'm going crazy. I'm pretty sure I'm symptom spotting and not actually pregnant but ugh!!! I waited from my last test on till today to test when I'm officially 1 day late and BFN. But possible symptoms are my sense of smell has increased x1000 lol. I work in an old folks home and have to walk outta a few residents roomso because I was gagging, and my boobs have been hurting which only ever happened whit my 2 other pregnancies. Couple that with my lack of crazy mood swings, cramps and acne that I usually get the 4-5days before af shows its making me think I am but at 18dpo I'm pretty sure if it's not positive now it never will be. Just ugh lol very frustrating.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So no AF rtbbe? Hmmmm are we positive about o day? I can't remember if you do opks

And hal only 8 days omg!


----------



## rtebbe89

I used opks and a clear blue monitor and I had positive opk with a high on monitor on cd16 then positive opk and peak on monitor on cd17 so I stopped testing. Cd17 is my normal. And even before that cd 14-15 were only about halfway there for opk


----------



## rtebbe89

If I had ovulated on cd18 for some reason I should have gotten a today but nope nothing


----------



## Powell130

Sometimes it takes longer to show on an HPT! Good luck hun


----------



## mommyxofxone

Very true. To what powell said! 

Maybe you just implanted later so would take longer for the hpt!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg Powell 14 days for you too?! That's nuts!!! I have 69. Makes it seem so long compared to you guys!


----------



## Powell130

Yess!! I'm starting to get the feeling I'm not gonna make it that long tho lol I would prefer I did, but I'm not so sure anymore


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope everyone is doing well! So many of you are reaching the ends of your pregnancies now, it's crazy. My longest pregnancy was 38 weeks exactly so if I ever had another baby I doubt I'd make it to my due date that time either. XD


----------



## hal423

Good luck rtebbe!

I had a false labor scare yesterday afternoon. Started having intense and constant lightning crotch which turned into sharp stabbing pain on my lower right side that radiated to my back plus contractions. Dr told me to come in to rule out uterine rupture since I had a prior c section. Turns out I have kidney stones! They gave me iv fluids and a shot of morphine in my butt and sent me home with a prescription for Percocet. Ugh - these last few days are going to kill me!


----------



## mommyxofxone

my only other pregnancy i made it to the exact original due date. i'm not going to lie, i wouldn't be too upset if he came early june instead of middle. lol


----------



## Powell130

Oh you poor thing Hal!!! 

I went in too with similar complaints, minus the side pain and was sure I was at least dilating some but NOPE. False alarm! This boy is going to give me a hard time the last few weeks I have a feeling


----------



## MiraclesHappn

With my DD I was two weeks late before getting a positive hpt so fingers crossed for you rtebbe!!

Can't wait to see more babies from you ladies! Sorry about the kidney stones hal :( that's rough!


----------



## krissie328

So sorry hal!! That is definitely a tough situation. Hopefully the next week flys by for you!

Rtebbe- any news?

Afm, I have at most 39 days until we are back on Clomid. I am so so excited. I am really hoping we catch that cycle and have a February due date. I am pretty sure I am having another annovulatory cycle this time. I had some really good fertile cm for a few days and now nothing. Which follows my typical pattern.


----------



## rtebbe89

Still no af took a frer I have a line but it's just the indent


----------



## Powell130

rtebbe89 said:


> Still no af took a frer I have a line but it's just the indent

Get a FR Gold Digi!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg hal so close!

DD is getting sick again :( was very cranky and snuffling and acting like she wasn't really hungry. Looked droopy and now temp is 100 ugh. She's laying in her bed now for er quiet time. Poor kid.


----------



## hal423

Oh no! They are so pitiful when they're sick. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hal. she woke up early cause she was hungry! fever still there, laying on couch with some fruitloops and two different drinks in case she can't make up her mind lol. but at least she's got an appetite. No vomiting or diarrhea so that's a good sign, but def still has a fever. usually fever is gone in the am so it's freaking me out that it's the same as yesterday :(


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> thanks hal. she woke up early cause she was hungry! fever still there, laying on couch with some fruitloops and two different drinks in case she can't make up her mind lol. but at least she's got an appetite. No vomiting or diarrhea so that's a good sign, but def still has a fever. usually fever is gone in the am so it's freaking me out that it's the same as yesterday :(

https://www.seattlechildrens.org/medical-conditions/symptom-index/myths-about-fever/


----------



## rtebbe89

Powell130 said:


> rtebbe89 said:
> 
> 
> Still no af took a frer I have a line but it's just the indent
> 
> Get a FR Gold Digi!!Click to expand...

I don't think we have them in Canada well I've never seen them atleast


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Powell I meant for us personally fver usually breaks in the am and comes back later in the PM.


----------



## rtebbe89

Af got me this morning


----------



## hal423

Aww rtebbe I'm so sorry! Hope AF clears out soon and you can get on to the next cycle!


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you. Plus side of it taking a while is hopefully I won't have another winter babe


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal am i right only 2 days left?! omg!


----------



## hal423

Yep! Go in Monday at 10:30am pacific time and they will start fluids, then c section at 12:30 so she should be here before 1pm :)


----------



## krissie328

hal423 said:


> Yep! Go in Monday at 10:30am pacific time and they will start fluids, then c section at 12:30 so she should be here before 1pm :)

How exciting! 

Sorry rtebbe about af. Fx for this cycle.


----------



## Powell130

How exciting Hal!!!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

Can't wait to see pictures Hal!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ah hal that's so awesome! and powell!!! feeling anything happening down there?


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> ah hal that's so awesome! and powell!!! feeling anything happening down there?

Lots of pressure and cervical pain (similar to lightning crotch but not quite the same) and the 10-12 min apart contractions i have had for 2 weeks that aren't doing anything so they are annoying more than anything even tho they get intense at times lol lost a bunch of plug two days ago but nothing else interesting


----------



## mommyxofxone

That's interesting though! Things are happening!


----------



## Powell130

mommyxofxone said:


> That's interesting though! Things are happening!

It used to be interesting but since I've been having contractions and dilated at 2 for like two weeks it feels 'normal' now rather than interesting if that makes sense lol i woulda got excited about my plug if i didnt know it doesnt really mean anything about when labor will start :shrug:
Last month i was convinced he's coming the last week of the month. Then when the contractions started and i was 2CM a few days after being 1CM i was like alright! And was thinking he'd be here 18th-20ththe (even wrote those dates as my guess on my hubs work calendar.. they all have guesses on the calendar haha) but now im back to thinking the last week of the month


----------



## Powell130

Hal tomorrow is the day!!! Are you excited?!?!?


----------



## hal423

I am SO excited! My folks flew in last night to be here to watch my daughter, went out for a big breakfast this morning, and going out for steak dinner tonight! I barely slept last night and I know I won't sleep at all tonight so I'll be exhausted, but I can't wait to meet my new girl &#128522;


----------



## krissie328

So so excited for you hal! She is almost here. :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> I am SO excited! My folks flew in last night to be here to watch my daughter, went out for a big breakfast this morning, and going out for steak dinner tonight! I barely slept last night and I know I won't sleep at all tonight so I'll be exhausted, but I can't wait to meet my new girl &#128522;

Yummmmy!! Lol
Im so excited for you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck today hal!!!!!!!!


my dh got our nursery painted yesterday!!! 



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=940370&amp;d=1460980174


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Hal!!

Mommy- it is a beautiful color!


----------



## Powell130

Good Luck today Hal!!!!!!


----------



## hal423

Welcome to the world Elisabeth Suzanne (Libby)! Had scheduled c section for 12:30 pm today but this girl decided she wanted to come early and sent mama into labor at 4am. Contractions started out of the blue and were intense and coming every 3 mins so I hopped in the shower just in case. About a half hour later I felt water leaking so we decided to come to the hospital. When we arrived, the contractions were 1 min apart and nurse confirmed that my water had broken. I was only 3cm dilated so they took me back to the OR to start the c section and Libby was born at 7:21am, weighing 7 lbs 9 oz and 20 inches long :cloud9: 

She is doing wonderfully and has a very good latch already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

She is just so precious Hal!!! I love all that beautiful dark hair. Congratulations!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

She's precious!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw congrats hal!! She's perfect!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Hal!!!

Jaxson James arrived yesterday!! contractions started 4AM. got to the hospital at 10AM and was 3CM, told me to walk for 2 hours and come back to get checked again and was 4CM. got moved to the delivery suite from triage. got a dose of IV meds and fluids cuz i knew i was gonna get an epidural but didnt wanna have to wait for fluids when i asked for it lol by the time i was done with the fluids i was ready for it..i was shaking in pain with every contraction, at this point they were 2 min apart! after the epidural set dr checked me and i was 7ishCM. contractions kept coming 2 mins apart and within like 2 hours i was complete and he was +4. my water hadnt broken so i let em break it then they said to wait til it felt like i needed to poop and to call em. bout 45 mins later i called em and pushed for 15-20 mins and he literally flew out once his head cleared !
he was 6lbs14oz 19in born 8:48 PM 4/18/2016


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Powell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow powell!!!!! thats amazing congrats!!!!!


we just toured the hosp last evening and so glad i got a look at it cause i'd have had NO idea where to go!!

dd also spent her first night ever away from home, over at my moms. apparently everythign went well. mw appt at 830 and then going to collect my girl.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations powell!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Allison and Powell! Your babies are beautiful. :pink: :blue: :happydance: :flower:

I hope that everyone is doing well. We've all been sick with the flu here but on the positive front I bought my first woven wrap and finally got Thea's newborn pictures edited. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

Would love to see a photo kiki!


----------



## hal423

Yay Powell! So glad your little man is finally here :) hope you guys get settled in the new house soon!

Keely so sorry the flu took hold of your house - I hope everyone feels better soon!

We got to come home today - yay! Libby is a very chill baby so far and all she wants to do is sleep. It's a struggle to get her to wake up/stay awake to nurse. My daughter is so in love with her - it's been so cute watching her and listening to her talk to Libby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rtebbe89

Omg ladies congratulations!!!!!
Go off for a few days and not one but 2 babies yay!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope my birth is as straight forward as it was for you ladies!!!! and wow the pain in the pelvis is just getting worse and worse so i can't wait to have him!

bp was low again at my appt so she told me to take more iron. Uterus is measuring at 30 weeks which she said is good, (maybe he will be smaller than dd!) and that's really it. wants me to watch my bh and all that make sure i'm not going into preterm labor, and she said he's head down. so that's good.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like a good appointment mommy!! 

I love the new picture of Libby. She is such a cutie bug!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!!! I'm so in love!!


----------



## Powell130

Here he is ladies
 



Attached Files:







13082665_10206290938328418_6964543028861217260_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Jaxxon is just precious Powell!! Congrats again.


----------



## KalonKiki

mommyxofxone said:


> Would love to see a photo kiki!

There's a link to my journal in my siggy and on the 1st page there's a post that I keep Thes's pictures in that has the pictures I mentioned in it. :D


----------



## Powell130

Thank you!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwww loving all the photos!!!! Come on June I need to hold my baby!!!!!


----------



## hal423

He's adorable Powell!


----------



## mommyxofxone

when i look at your tickers i feel so far behind all of you. :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw powell he is just the cutest!


----------



## rtebbe89

mommyxofxone said:


> when i look at your tickers i feel so far behind all of you. :(

You have 31 weeks on me lol soon you will be holding your little one


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? It has been awfully quiet these days. 

I am waiting on af to arrive. I honestly expected her by now but nothing. As soon as she does I will be on to my next round of clomid. :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yay krissie!!! You're right it has gone quiet!

How is everyone with their babies?

My appt today went well- Bo is back to normal! Hurrah all the iron helped but then again now I can't &#128169;


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for starting your next round of Clomid whenever AF shows, Krissie! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Af arrived today! :wohoo: 

Okay okay, maybe I am to excited.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wooo hooo krissie!!!


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> Here he is ladies

Congratulations! Nice to physically see the little SI baby!


----------



## edensalar

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! Nice to meet you all :)
> 
> My cycles are kind of all over the place since having my daughter. I'm hoping that it doesn't take us too long to conceive! We weren't exactly trying when we found out I was pregnant with our daughter LOL. So I have no idea how to actually go about tracking my cycles and ovulation

Thank you for share


----------



## mommyxofxone

so where are we at krissie? 

35 weeks today <3


----------



## krissie328

Oh I'm here. I didn't start clomid this cycle because my husband lost some hours at work. On top of ds's surgery we decided to wait. We aren't preventing but I so rarely ovulate on my own I'm not holding my breath. I'm hoping next cycle to do clomid again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Hun I'm sorry. I know how excited you were for this cycle. Can't wait til next when you start officially TTC again


----------



## krissie328

Thanks, I've really struggled with not being able to really try. But I know it's the responsible thing to do.


----------



## mommyxofxone

35 weeks and 34 days. finally the days are less than the weeks. so nice to see!

and krissie i know what you mean i'm so sorry. very frustrating.


----------



## krissie328

Yay mommy! He will be here in no time. I can't remember, did you ever announce a name for your little guy?


----------



## mommyxofxone

his name will be james :) simple and classy!!! :) 

i'm so ready to meet him. :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Krissie I hope it happens soon for you! Afm i think i am ready to call it quits. On cycle 10 and they are just getting longer and longer each time


----------



## krissie328

rtebbe89 said:


> Krissie I hope it happens soon for you! Afm i think i am ready to call it quits. On cycle 10 and they are just getting longer and longer each time

:hugs: how frustrating hun. I'm so sorry it's taken so long. 

Quick update on me. I ovulated on my own on cd 12. It was unexpected but we had good timing. So af is due Sunday so I'm excited to see what happens.


----------



## mommyxofxone

how exciting krissie!!! everythign crossed for you!!!!

and rtebbe sometimes a break does good things for you. i totally understand.


----------



## rtebbe89

Oooooo fingers crossed and sending lots of babydust Krissie! Stay away af. 
For me it sucks because im a thinker and plan everything thing out crazily lol. Like jeez i already have a gender neutral hospital diaper bag packed and not even pregnant yet :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

rtebbe i'm a planner as well. so i totally understand what you're talking about.


----------



## krissie328

I do too. In always thinking about how the due date for every cycle will fall and if it's good timing. I really over think everything. 

8 dpo today and bfn. I totally expected it but I was excited to test. I haven't been able to since February so it was overdue.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ah krissie no testing before like 10dpo. and even that is early. i know you know but ahhh!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Had my 36 week gbs appt yesterday. He's measuring at 38 weeks! She said he has like no room at all, I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hes very low and head down. She said it's a very good possibility I won't make it to my next appt on thursday :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

mommyxofxone said:


> ah krissie no testing before like 10dpo. and even that is early. i know you know but ahhh!

Oh I know! :winkwink:

So exciting your little guy will be here so soon!


----------



## krissie328

I got my bfp this morning at 10 dpo!! I cannot believe I am pregnant with my first non clomid baby. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160526_082640-640x539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg omg omg! krissie!!!! :happydance: :yipee: omg!


----------



## rtebbe89

OMG Krissie congratulations very happy and excited for you a very happy and healthy 9 months!
I guess i am the last one to go now lol


----------



## krissie328

Thanks girls!

Fx so tight for you rtebbe. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie what is your edd then? that's a 2017 baby right ?


----------



## krissie328

Yes, Feb 6, 2017. <3


----------



## hal423

Ah Krissie!!! Congratulations mama!! I'm so happy for you :)

Mommy - good luck with the last few weeks! I hope he decides to come a little early. I know you're anxious to meet the little guy!

Rtebbe - best of luck to you as well! Sending lots of baby dust.

My little sweet pea will be 6 weeks old on Monday. It's going by so fast!


----------



## krissie328

Six weeks already! Time is sure flying by for sure.


----------



## rtebbe89

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal423 said:


> Ah Krissie!!! Congratulations mama!! I'm so happy for you :)
> 
> Mommy - good luck with the last few weeks! I hope he decides to come a little early. I know you're anxious to meet the little guy!
> 
> Rtebbe - best of luck to you as well! Sending lots of baby dust.
> 
> My little sweet pea will be 6 weeks old on Monday. It's going by so fast!

i so am!!!! i'm in such painnnnnnnn i have started losing a little plug so hoping soon even though i know that means nothing. 

And omg 6 weeks already?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :bfp: Krissie! I'm thrilled for you, H&H 9 months. :happydance:

Mommy I hope it isn't too much longer for you, I'm sorry that you're so uncomfortable. The second time around was so much more comfortable for me at the end than the first time, I could have easily gone longer if DD had been willing to stay in.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies. I apparently had another chemical. Af arrived yesterday 2 days late. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

noooooooo krissie!!!!! :cry:


:(



kiki dd was a much easier pregnancy hands down, i was a little uncomfy but at the end same thing, i'd have been alright if she wasn't ready. I feel so bad being so impatient but ugh. I'm up tons during the night peeing, and there are always feet in the ribcage now. That didn't happen with dd til the very end either. Well, it's june now so hopefully anyday now he's gonna come out.


----------



## rtebbe89

Oh Krissie i am so sorry! Big hugs!
For opks do you test with fmu? Im inly cd 12 and today's is lighter than yesterdays :/


----------



## krissie328

I usually test at 10 am and 4-5 pm.


----------



## mommyxofxone

rtebbe89 said:


> Oh Krissie i am so sorry! Big hugs!
> For opks do you test with fmu? Im inly cd 12 and today's is lighter than yesterdays :/

depends on the brand. normally, no, you don't ever test with fmu. They say the time line is between 10-8 pm. Best hours are 2-4. no drinking, or peeing for 2 hours prior to the test.

with dd i had to take them at 8 cause it was the only time i'd be home from work. with this one i did 4.


----------



## KalonKiki

Krissie I'm so sorry hun. :cry: :hugs:

I took my OPKs between 2-4 pm every day starting on CD8 until I got my positive but on CD14 I tested once in the morning as well since that's when I was expecting my positive based on my last 2 cycles prior to TTC and I was right, positive OPK on CD14, FF confirmed O for CD15.


----------



## rtebbe89

Hey ladies. So i have been testing twice a day 930am and 5pm. Yesterday afternoon (cd20) I thought it was positive so off to the donor i went we inseminated last night and this am. I did the soft cups overnight and then all day today. Then i tested and holy cow its definitely positive lol. Hoping i have my bases covered well and hoping that i get my bfp in 14-15 days. Well it wont be that long we all know i cant hold out like that lol.


----------



## krissie328

Yay rtebbe! Fx you get your positive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Are you not inseminating anymore hun? My opks say to dtd the day if te positive and the following three days cause that means it's coming


----------



## rtebbe89

Unfortunately just yesterday and today as we are 2hrs apart and both working this weekend


----------



## rtebbe89

mommyxofxone said:


> Are you not inseminating anymore hun? My opks say to dtd the day if te positive and the following three days cause that means it's coming

Weare just dtd now and putting the softcups in after and doing it the day i get my positive so that we can sway for a girl... currently 6dpo and feels different this cycle, lots of pulling and tugging and crazy gassy, also had ewcm last night so not sure what thats about. I have to wait until friday to go pick up my internet preg tests so i havent drove myself nuts yet lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Fx'd Hun :)

Still waiting for the rotten baby over here


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you


----------



## rtebbe89

So i promised i would be good and not test... lol ya right. 8dpo and bfn. Still super early but i was itchy to poas


----------



## mommyxofxone

Baby came on his due date Saturday morning 8lbs 1oz 20.5"


----------



## krissie328

Aww congratulations mommy!

Rtebbe- good luck with testing!

I have 10 more days until my gyn appt so I am hoping he helps me get a sticky bean.


----------



## rtebbe89

Congratulations on your little man!!!

Krissie my fingers are crossed so darn tight for a sticky bean for you. 

How bad are the old frer for evaps?


----------



## krissie328

Rtebbe- on the old ste frer I have had one evap in literally at least a 100 tests.


----------



## rtebbe89

krissie328 said:


> Rtebbe- on the old ste frer I have had one evap in literally at least a 100 tests.

ok Thank you, I am 9dpo today and i tested with a Frer instead of a cheapie and either its and evap or an extremely very faint squinter, or i have line eye lol. Im hoping that it is a squinter, I have been feeling pressure and crampy and really tender breasts, since 5dpo, so who knows but before I get excited I am just going to stick with it being an evap. Since I have a 17day lp af isnt due untill the 28th according to fertility friend. im dying to test right now but since frer are crazy expensive I dont want to waste them for a bfn lol. ugh just frustrated and hopeful and i dont know lol


----------



## krissie328

Fx it's the start of your bfp!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh rtebbe! i hope it's the real deal!


----------



## rtebbe89

Thanks ladies!


----------



## rtebbe89

So 11 dpo today and upon taking another frer I got my bfp!!! Its like 5th pee of the day. Taken within 5mins. Please stick baby!!
 



Attached Files:







20160622_173517-640x480.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

How disappointing. There's still time so fx you get your sticky bean yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Son of a sorry rtebbe but def still early. When is a due? 

Krissie checked your chart did you o yet? Looks like it!


----------



## krissie328

Honestly mommy outside of temping I am not checking cm or opks so it's possible. But not really trying this cycle. I'm trying to focus on losing weight and enjoying my summer with ds.


----------



## rtebbe89

Just changed my post. So look up ladies!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Yay! Congrats hun!


----------



## krissie328

When are you due?


----------



## rtebbe89

March 10th


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo rtebbe!!!!! so glad to see!!!!! 

and krissie, totally understand!!!


----------



## rtebbe89

thanks so nervously excited! 

How are you finding the age gap between the kids mommy?


----------



## mommyxofxone

I love the gap to be honest. I could not have had them closer. She is very independent and can understand a bit when I have to do something for the baby first. She helps out a ton and it's fantastic! She isn't angry that he sleeps in my room because on some level she gets it and can understand it's just cause he's brand new. So for an understanding level it's perfect. She was very needy earlier on and it wouldve been too hard to manage


----------



## rtebbe89

Thats great to hear!!! Thats my biggest fear is because he will only be 28 months I'm not sure he will understand lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

probably won't get it. but he'll get used to it. personally we told dd immediately. When i was a kid my family didn't tell me. I visited my mom in the hosp one day and there was a baby with her. My advice- don't do that lol!


----------



## hal423

Wow I missed a lot!

Congrats mommy! I'm so glad he's finally here. 

And rtebbe - HOORAY!! That's the best news ever!!

Krissie still got my fingers crossed and sending baby dust your way!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hard to believe this time last year I had started trying for another baby! So crazy


----------



## rtebbe89

Things happen so fast around here lol. 
I told J he is going to be a big brother last night and he just looked at me perplexed and said puppy lmao


----------



## krissie328

That's adorable rtebbe. <3


----------



## rtebbe89

I got a good laugh out of it and told him in a couple years maybe lol. He already has 2 dogs and 3 chickens lol


----------



## rtebbe89

i just took a frer so another 24ish hours later and its lighter than my first bfp on 11 dpo :(
unfortunetely im thinking chemical as im not due for af for another 4 days


----------



## mommyxofxone

In the evening Hun? Don't you dare get down til after shows up. I bet you it just was diluted. You still have a line!


----------



## rtebbe89

Thats what i am thinking after i stopped freaking out. I was at work yesterday so I probably dark alot more fluids yesterday. We will just keep my fingers crossed and prey it goes well


----------



## krissie328

Keeping everything crossed for you rtebbe!


----------



## rtebbe89

My ic this am is same darkness as the one i took yesterday so im counting that as a plus atleast its not getting lighter


----------



## hal423

Hope it keeps getting darker rtebbe!


----------



## rtebbe89

Sorry for my panic attack everyone. Did a 4hr hold with smu and its way darker
 



Attached Files:







20160625_144642-768x1024.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rtebbe89

Apparently my phone takes horrible pictures :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woo hooo!


----------



## hal423

Yay rtebbe! Great looking lines!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any news rtebbe?


----------



## rtebbe89

Still just happily pregnant! No sickness yet just getting tired but thats more the combination of 12hr work days and a 19month old lol. Im officially out of chemical stage!


----------



## KalonKiki

Rtebbe congrats on your :bfp: and Mommy congrats on the birth of your :blue: bundle! :happydance:

I hope that everyone is alright, sorry it's been a while.


----------



## mommyxofxone

kiki how are you doing?


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm doing great, thanks! Just been busy with the kiddis. DD is growing up so fast, she's so smiley and giggley and loves to blow raspberries. She also has a lovie, a little alpaca plush that we call Paki.


----------



## rtebbe89

Happy to hear she is doing great! and boy oh boy she is cute! and Thank you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg she's almost 4 months!!!

that's ridiculous! time goes too fast.


----------



## rtebbe89

So I am 6weeks 5days and have my first scan tomorrow and unfortunately i am petrified something is going to be wrong.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aww hun totally normal feeling. i freaked at my 9 wk one, i was terrified. didn't help that my sil insisted i have someone with me, you know , 'in case anything is wrong' or i 'lost it.' thanks for the support. lol.

you're gonna do fine! baby is gonna be perfect. <3


----------



## rtebbe89

i woke up to full blown morning sickness and shooting pain in my breasts so its reasuring lol. Im going alone as grandma is staying home to watch little man. I will post pictures when I get them even though its not much to look at lol. only 4 hours to go!!


----------



## krissie328

Yes, completely normal. I can't wait to see pics.

Mommy your little guy is adorable in your new pic!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks krissie!


----------



## rtebbe89

They didnt give me pictures but I got to see little pumpkin and hear the heart beat!!! My due date was changed to March 6th, and they said everything looked great. And I have a ultrasound question for you all lovely ladies


----------



## krissie328

Congrats hun, so happy to hear that everything is perfect. <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

what's the question huh? told you everything would be perfect <3 so happy for you!


----------



## rtebbe89

It was an external ultrasound soif he was looking down on my left does that mean babes more to the left or is it the right because i heard ultrasound provide mirror images


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm pretty sure if he was on the left baby is on the left. but i'm not positive. just going by when we would look at insides with the ultrasound of animals, you put it right on whatever it is you're looking at.


----------



## rtebbe89

ok thank ypo thats what i was thinking I guess I can always ask at the drs on the 25th too but i have no patience


----------



## KalonKiki

If you're trying to take a guess with Ramzi's it doesn't matter what side baby is on, it matters what side the placenta is on. It's also only accurate from 6-8 weeks. I'm glad that everything looked good! Sorry you didn't get any pictures though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my placenta was in the exact same spot for both babies and i have a girl and a boy :shrug:


----------



## rtebbe89

Haha totally just wondering what babe is already. I am thinking another boy but who knows. Only another 33weeks, boy its going to kill me


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kiki 4 months old already?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ikr, I can hardly believe it myself! They grow up entirely too fast. :wacko:

DD's favorite thing to do now is roll all over the place. Ever since she figured out how to roll over both ways she just rolls and rolls and rolls. :haha:


----------



## rtebbe89

How is everyone? its been really quiet lately.

im 9 weeks today and morning sickness is turned into all day and night sickness. I was actually woken up this morning to be sick, its so weird compared to my pregnancy with my ds. I have been having the weirdest cravings for really sour green apples for the last week


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg 9 weeks already?! that's nuts!

kiki awwwwww i remember the rolly days! <3 

not much going on over here, well there is but i'm so busy i can't think straight. getting ready for our girls 5th birthday this weekend!


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Thea is rolling! 

Rtebbe- time is sure flying. Hopefully the all day sickness let's up soon. 

Mommy- happy birthday to your girly! 

Afm, now on another round of clomid. Last month I ovulated cd 7 or 8 and so obviously that didn't work. I increased my dose this cycle so hoping we get or sticky bean.


----------



## hal423

Yay rtebbe! Sorry about the all day sickness - I had that too and it lasted til about 16 weeks. I hope yours ends soon! I kept ginger candy in my drawer at work and ate carbs all day.

Krissie good luck this cycle!!

Mommy happy birthday to your daughter! 

Libby is now 3 months old and just the happiest little baby ever. When she smiles and giggles she does it with her whole body - it's super cute. She also sleeps so well which is the complete opposite of my oldest. 

I went back to work about 3 weeks ago and everything's going well so far. I feel like I come to work to relax because when I get home, it's chaos with the cooking, cleaning, pumping, laundry, bathing, and putting to bed. Then I collapse &#128522;


----------



## mommyxofxone

krissie328 said:


> How exciting Thea is rolling!
> 
> Rtebbe- time is sure flying. Hopefully the all day sickness let's up soon.
> 
> Mommy- happy birthday to your girly!
> 
> Afm, now on another round of clomid. Last month I ovulated cd 7 or 8 and so obviously that didn't work. I increased my dose this cycle so hoping we get or sticky bean.

thanks krissie! and was wondering how things were getting on. Thinking of you and everything crossed this is your cycle! 



hal423 said:


> Yay rtebbe! Sorry about the all day sickness - I had that too and it lasted til about 16 weeks. I hope yours ends soon! I kept ginger candy in my drawer at work and ate carbs all day.
> 
> Krissie good luck this cycle!!
> 
> Mommy happy birthday to your daughter!
> 
> Libby is now 3 months old and just the happiest little baby ever. When she smiles and giggles she does it with her whole body - it's super cute. She also sleeps so well which is the complete opposite of my oldest.
> 
> I went back to work about 3 weeks ago and everything's going well so far. I feel like I come to work to relax because when I get home, it's chaos with the cooking, cleaning, pumping, laundry, bathing, and putting to bed. Then I collapse &#128522;

i don't know how you working mamas do it!!! glad everything is going well!!! can't believe ds will be 7 weeks on saturday. omg! time is going so fast!!!

i will admit i can't wait for the party to be done, because then i can relax! i always want it to go perfect for her, which doesn't work so well when you are the worlds worst hostess.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies!!! Trying to catch up a little bit because I've missed so much!!! It's so hard to catch up when I'm usually on my phone - my computer is up in the office (NOT conducive to babies/toddlers) and when I was active, it was usually on my lunch break at work! :winkwink: I go back to work at the end of this month, so you'll probably see me more often...

So, I hear some congratulations are in order!!! Rtebbe, pregnant?! That's AWESOME!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: And I'm sure many of you have had your babies by now as well! Looking forward to (hopefully) catching up with you all!

AFM, Jacob's great - he's 5 months old now. Madelyn LOVES being a big sister - my greatest challenge is getting her to leave him alone once in a while :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow 5 months already?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yeah! Crazy right?? Here he is <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

He's so handsome Bella! Time sure is flying.


----------



## mommyxofxone

how are you krissie?! 

and yeah it really is flying isn't it. i'll have a two month old on thursday :( too fast.


----------



## krissie328

I'm okay, I'm on my third round of clomid. I think I finally ovulated last night but late for me on cd 22. 

I will be switching to femara next cycle and have read great things about it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Krissie! :dust: to you! Hope you won't need the femara :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope you won't need it either! i o'd on cd 21 and 22 for my cycles i conceived. i say it's a good number :)


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed krissie really hope this is it for you!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies.. Af finally arrived one day late. So I guess that means I had a 12 day lp. I had no hint of a bfp so I know it wasn't a chemical. 

Starting femara this cycle and nervous/excited and really hoping it works. November marks 2 years since we start ntnp/ttc our second. :cry:

Rtebbe- how are you doing hun?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so sorry krissie :( praying the femara works right away when do you take that?


----------



## krissie328

It's the same as clomid so days 3-7.


----------



## hal423

Good luck Krissie!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm sorry Krissie. I hope the femera does the trick for you.
I'm good sickness is finally easing up a bit. I have an appointment on the 1st. I have been using my doppler and having a bit of a freak out as I can hear 2 beats in different places that I think are placenta(s) I have a feeling it's only 1 and I have no idea what I'm hearing lol but who knows doesn't help when my boy keeps saying babies. So hopefully the doctor can set that question straight. Other than that just finishing up my last week of work and then a month off for holidays!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh Krissie, I'm so sorry, that's got to be so tough! Sending :dust: your way! I hope you get a beautiful :bfp: with that femara. :hug:

Rtebbe, would be pretty cool to have twins though! Wow! I swear, kids have intuition when it comes to these things. Madelyn was the first to tell me there was a baby in my belly (before I took a test at 10 DPO) and she told me it was a boy pretty early on, too. Right on both counts! Are you hoping for a boy or girl? (or both? :winkwink: )

AFM, Jacob started daycare last week. I sobbed in the car for an hour in the parking lot after drop off. I keep having random issues at daycare, so I'm not too happy - everything from them losing my daughter's stuff (extra clothes, blanket, sheet - but they have since found the sheet) to them not completely emptying the bags that I pump into and send for Jacob (Hello! That's at least 5 minutes of nipple torture for me to get that milk!) I just hate pumping. And I hate that I have to have my babies in daycare. I really just want to be a SAHM. I've always wanted that and we just can't afford it. :cry: Sorry to whine. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Bella!! Daycare is so difficult. My ds only does one day a week and they just moved him into a preschool class. He is just to tiny and his language is behind so I just worry so much about the larger kids running him over. 

Rtebbe- hopefully you can find out tomorrow for sure. How far along are you now?

Afm, I probably shouldn't have started Femara right after Clomid as I am having a hell of an emotional time. But I am trying to stay hopeful that we get our sticky bean from this.


----------



## rtebbe89

I am 13w 4d and if it is 2 I am hoping for one of each. Hopefully tomorrow we get answers lol. But if I went by his intuition it would be a puppy haha. Finally just got him convinced that it's a human baby lol


----------



## krissie328

:rofl: a puppy, that's fantastic.


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Bella -* i'm so sorry you're having such a time with daycare. I can't imagine! I told dh when we were thinking ofkids i didn't want any unless i could stay home. I have such high anxiety i'd probably combust sending my guys to daycare. I'm already freaking and dd doesn't go to kindergarten til next year.

*rtebbe -* how did your appt go? i bet one of the beats was yours. i kept finding mine a ton while doing heartbeats, and i'd freak out and realize it was just mine! it was a LOT slower than baby's.

*krissie-* i'm sorry you're so emotional :( ttc is emotional on its own, wihtout the added meds :(


nothing huge to report here, j has a tiny cough but he seems ok other than that. we are having a patio put in today, something dh has been dying for since we moved in 3 years ago. glad he finally is getting what he wanted. He got his patio, i got my baby. lol!


----------



## rtebbe89

So what I was hearing was blood supply my ovaries. We couldn't find babies. The doctor isn't concerned as I am only 13w 4d and I am "obese". I'm not sure about it being no concern since we were able to find my son's at 10 weeks so to reassure me I go back next week to see if we can hear it and if not I have to go for another ultrasound. Other than that kinda nervous about not having a 18week scan booked yet only have 4weeks. Again I am a crazy planner. And also got the disappointing news that I have to transfer care again in the next few weeks and travel 3hours away and having a killer freak out about that.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Well, at least they're taking care of it.... one week isn't too bad (in doctor's schedules... in our own minds, that's 7 days of freaking out!!!) But it could be worse/longer to wait. I'm sure all will be okay. :hugs: 

Did I miss something? Why do you need to travel 3 hours??


----------



## krissie328

Did you have an ultrasound and they couldn't find any baby or just the doppler? Sorry I am a bit confused. :flower: 

I am CD 8 and so we starting eod today. I am really hopeful I will o sooner than last cycle. Last cycle I was so upset we stopped bding and so we only bd the day of o.


----------



## rtebbe89

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Well, at least they're taking care of it.... one week isn't too bad (in doctor's schedules... in our own minds, that's 7 days of freaking out!!!) But it could be worse/longer to wait. I'm sure all will be okay. :hugs:
> 
> Did I miss something? Why do you need to travel 3 hours??

We are from a small area and only have 1 hospital serving 5 communities with only 1 surgeon who takes weekends off and with my weight/bmi he doesn't feel itso safe enough to risk me delivering and the possibility of needing a section. Anyone with a bmi over 30 gets referred out of town. That being said the closet place I can deliver is 3 hours away. So I'm looking at being induced again because I refuse to be stuck in a car for 3hrs in labor in the middle of winter. It is breaking my heart because I would love to be able to embrace my body and let it do what it's made to do on its own but I guess that's never a possibility for me. 

Krissie they only used the doppler. Like I said we are to small of an area to have access to an ultrasound machine.


----------



## krissie328

Okay, that makes sense. Yea, I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh how frustrating for you hun! i'm sorry you're going through all that. 

and krissie i have everythign crossed for you love


----------



## rtebbe89

I am still sicker than all heck even though I thought it was going away so I'm not overly worried. Apparently baby is just shy, mom is convinced it's a girl. 
Krissie fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

rtebbe if an ultrasound hasn't ruled out twins yet then I suppose it's possible but you could also easily be picking up the placenta. Is one of the "heartbeats" quite a bit slower than the other?

Krissie I have everything crossed for you this cycle! :dust:

I can't believe that DD is already 6 months old! Where does the time go? :wacko:


----------



## krissie328

Wow, I can't believe your little girl is 6 months either! It sure has gone quickly.


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy 6 weeks to your little one kiki! 

time is going too fast for sure. Soon we'll be coming up on 3 months over here


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Keely, we're right behind you! 6 months tomorrow! :wacko: Time sure is flying!

Krissie, how's it going?? 

Rtebbe, when is your appointment to check for the heartbeat again?


----------



## krissie328

Your babies are all getting so big!! <3

I am trying not to think to much about it. I am really feeling discouraged with ttc. I took femara this cycle so I am waiting to see if I o. In the mean time I am working on my diet. If we don't catch this cycle I think I am going to go natural next cycle to give myself a break. This is my third cycle in a row on meds and it is starting to mess with me.


----------



## rtebbe89

It's tomorrow at 4pm


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Krissie, sending all the :dust: in the world your way. Your chart looks promising! But I can see how this is stressful on you & why you would want to be able to NOT stress about it for at least a month with the meds and whatnot. FX this is your month :hugs:

Rtebbe, keep us posted!

AFM, Jacob celebrated 6 months yesterday AND got his first tooth the same day!!! :)


----------



## rtebbe89

We found it!! 158 bpm. And ultrasound for 18 anatomy is booked for October 11th


----------



## krissie328

That's fabulous hun! You are trying team yellow right?


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay for finding the heartbeat! :happydance:
Good luck with your anatomy scan next month, can't wait to see scan pics! :thumbup:


----------



## rtebbe89

I was going to stay team yellow but I am going to find out now lol. My mom and grandma are already planning a gender reveal party lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So exciting, rtebbe! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww how exciting! I can't wait to find out what you're having. If we have #3 we're going to go team :yellow: since we found out with both of our kids and I told myself that if I had one of each then the 3rd would be a surprise at birth. :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Me too, Keely! Madelyn was a "team yellow" baby, and I found out with Jacob. But if/when we have #3, he or she will be a "team yellow" baby again. I have both boy and girl stuff, so now I feel like I can be prepared either way :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I was a team :yellow: baby so I think it would be neat to do just once. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

I don't think I'd ever do team yellow. It's really not appealing to me, I love knowing what I'm having.


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm to much of a shopping addict and because this is definitely last baby I have to find out lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

i thought about doing yellow for this one, but when discussing with dh he really wasn't having any of that. 

and i don't think i could've been in the ultrasound and NOT found out.

How is everyone? and kiki thinking about a third already?!

i'm done!
lol

sorry i've been absent, was having bnb issues and couldn't get on.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL! I never thought I'd be for team yellow! It was DH with my first saying "I don't want to know. You can find out, but don't tell me. Really?!? There's no way I could keep a secret like that. So, I kept it a surprise too. But I went crazy - bought both pink and blue stuff so I could return what it wasn't (because I didn't want green/yellow). When we had Madelyn & found out she was a girl in the hospital, my mom went to my house and washed the newborn girl clothes and brought them to the hospital :haha: Unfortunately, then I had a TON of boy stuff to return with a newborn in tow. And recovery was ridiculous with Madelyn. 

In other news, pumping as I write. I hate pumping. Just sayin...


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes I'm already thinking about #3 but I don't want to start trying until at least September or October of 2018. :blush:

We're doing well. DD is as cute and happy as ever and DS's 3rd birthday is on Friday. I can't believe how grown up he is already. :cry:


----------



## krissie328

They really do get big so quickly Keely!! I hope he has a good birthday. 

Afm, I will be taking a break this coming cycle from all the meds. I am planning to resume meds in November. I am currently doing well on my diet so just hoping to stay motivated and get a bit healthier before trying meds again.


----------



## KDGraves

Hello! We have an ALMOST one year old. He will be one next week. I also have an almost 16 year old. EEP. We are trying to have another one real quick :) Since we are old...LOL. AF is due today but I tested and got a BFN. I am hoping I ovulated late and there is still a chance. I would love a little girl...but really any baby would be amazing. :D


----------



## krissie328

Welcome KD. I hope your journey is a short one.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome KD! Lots of :dust: and I hope you get your :pink:. :D


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi kd!

kiki i'm glad you're not trying right now lol! makes me stressed thinking about being pregnant with such tiny ones a foot!! lol!!!! 

krissie i think that's great hun. i'm gonna be right here waiting for that bfp so i can cheer you on through the pregnancy.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Welcome KD! :wave: 

Krissie, enjoy your break from TTC! I hope taking a break brings you luck when you resume (or maybe a relaxed approach where you'll get pregnant without even trying!)

AFM, not much to report. Due for AF yesterday (but I'm breastfeeding, so it's really only approximate) and I've been VERY sore for the past week or so. Breastfeeding and especially pumping is excruciating! Can't wait for AF to show up so I can go back to NOT hurting so much! I had this kind of pain before my first pp period with my daughter... but not so much before my first pp period last month for my son. It's really hitting me this month to make up for it I guess... :wacko:


----------



## rtebbe89

Welcome KD!
I hope a break is just what you need Krissie. I can't wait to celebrate your bfp!
Bella I hear you on the second pp af. First was a breeze second omg worst feeling ever for almost 2 weeks. Mind you it was really weird I only breastfed for 4 months but didn't get af till he was 16ish months. 
AFM I find out what little one is in 21 days lol getting excited. I'm 16w 4days and still getting morning sickness so please any tips let me hear them this is getting old really fast, but if it means little one is good and strong I guess I can live with it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rtebbe wow that was so fast!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry about the MS rtebbe! I had it from 6-21 weeks with both kids so I know how much it sucks to pass the 16 week mark and still feel sick. With DS I cried because I thought it meant that I would be sick for the whole pregnancy and I was so relieved when I finally didn't feel sick anymore at 22 weeks. With DD I was fully expecting it.
I can't wait to find out what you're having! :happydance:

I wouldn't dream of TTC right now! Even if I did I'm positive that it would take me at least several months if not a year to get pregnant. The lactational amenorrhea is strong with this one. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dh asked me if I was sure I was done with babies last night :dohh:. We agreed this was the last. He wants to get fixed but said he's afraid I'll change my mind again. Yikes! Don't tempt me!!! 

I dont think I could do another pregnancy. It was so miserable and two is perfect really


----------



## krissie328

Mommy- does he want another one? I think its great he is making sure you are okay with it all. 

Two seem perfect to me. I am pretty sure we will done after out second. TTC is to draining on both of us and our relationship some days. Dh talked some this weekend about getting a vasectomy so he is coming around to the idea. He wants 3 but knows I am pretty well set on two. Right now I feel like someone is missing, but when I think about our future I see two littles. And I told DH if we get the bug again I am open to adoption.


----------



## KalonKiki

DH and I discussed the possibility of adoption but I'm really just not open to it. If we don't have another baby it will be because we're happy with the two that we have. At this point I'm open to whatever hubs decides in regards to a 3rd. I'm just one of those people that will probably always want more babies and I've accepted that I have to stop eventually. If he wants another then great, I get to have a baby and all of the wonderful things that come with the baby stage one more time and we have another LO to love and to play with our other two. If not then I'm happy with the two that we have. It doesn't feel like anyone is missing from our family anymore but I feel like there is always room and love to spare.


----------



## mommyxofxone

No he doesn't want anymore. It took a lot to convince him for this one!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Well af arrived and I've decided to take femara this round instead of taking a break. I had no side effects and so think it's the right thing. I've also started a couple supplements so hoping to get my bfp this cycle.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck and lots of :dust: Krissie! I really hope that this cycle is it for you! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Everything crossed krissie!


----------



## rtebbe89

Everything crossed Krissie! 
I'm 4 days until I get to see baby and 8 until our reveal party!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wooo hoooo rtebbe can't wait to hear what baby is!!!!

How you doing krissie?


----------



## krissie328

One more day rtebbe! 

Mommy- I got a positive opk today so I'm pretty excited. Just hoping we finally catch our eggy.


----------



## rtebbe89

Well here babe is still don't know what gender is. Apparently babe wasn't cooperative and they couldnt get a picture of the kidneys, cord or heart so I have to go back. Over 2.5hrs there and 6hrs driving and this is the only photo they saved and I had to beg them for a copy of it
 



Attached Files:







20161011_164150-600x1067.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Aww that's a bummer rtebbe. Fx baby is more cooperative next time.


----------



## rtebbe89

We have a Dr's appointment at 8 am so they can send a new referral away and hopefully get in tomorrow. Babe's fine but I have 30+ people coming to a party for this babies gender lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg that sucks!!!! I've heard girls are more uncooperative in showing parts lol. My girl def was and my boy was wiggling like look at my willy!


----------



## rtebbe89

My boy hid his face the entire time but was wide legged look I'm a boy the whole time lol. We will know for sure Friday! Eck I'm bad and already buying pink lol mind you its only like 10 things and all second hand I refuse to buy new until I know for sure


----------



## KalonKiki

My girl was definitely a lot more shy about showing her gender than my boy. We almost didn't get to find out at our anatomy scan with DD. We knew within the first 2 minutes with DS. Can't wait to find out for sure what you're having. :happydance:


----------



## rtebbe89

And it's a...
 



Attached Files:







received_10157639851915541-480x853.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Aww lovely hun! Congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you we are all so excited!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats!!!!! Girls are fab &#128150;


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink:! I figured as much when you said that baby was shy about showing gender. :happydance:


----------



## rtebbe89

Thank you! So excited!
Krissie how is this cycle going for you?


----------



## krissie328

Rough! I've been so sick with the stomach flu. My temps are such a mess. But I got a blazing positive opk and great cm Saturday. So really thinking I've o'd and now it's the tww.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

yay rtebbe! congrats!!!!! :pink: :yipee:

Krissie, lots of :dust: to you! Hope you feel better, too!


----------



## KalonKiki

Lots of :dust: Krissie! Get well soon. :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## rtebbe89

Fingers crossed so tightly and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are all you ladies?


----------



## KalonKiki

Doing really well! I can't believe how fast DD is growing up though. I can't believe it's been 18 months since TTC. I may actually be pregnant again so I'm taking a test Christmas day if the :witch: doesn't show by then. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

How are you mommy?

Keely- good luck!

Afm, af arrived yesterday. I met with my doctor Wednesday who said the next step is the fertility clinic. Unfortunately that's 2 hours away so we can't do anything until June when I'm out for summer break. So for now trying some natural things and focusing on my diet. Just hoping that something will work before summer.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh my kiki! I need lines :) 

And I'm decent krissie. Time is moving so incredibly fast!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

:hugs: Krissie! :cry:
I hope that you're able to conceive before June, that really sucks. :nope:
If we're not pregnant now then I'm hoping to actually TTC in a year or two.


----------



## krissie328

Happy new year ladies! How is everyone doing?


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy New Year! I'm doing really well. I ended up not being pregnant of course so we're planning to TTC #3 anytime between September 2017 and September 2018, it just really all depends on when DH is ready but I'm hoping for a May-July baby. How are things on your end? :D


----------



## krissie328

Still ttc over here. I've been referred to the fertility clinic 2 hours away. So there isn't much we can do until I'm on summer break. For now I'm trying so herbs and waiting.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry mama. It really sucks that your TTC journey has been so long. I really hope that this new fertility clinic can help you get pregnant soon. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks, it's definitely been a rough journey.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh Krissie! :hugs: I really hope you'll just find out you're pregnant when you least expect it! :hug:

Rtebbe, how are you feeling?? 

AFM... Jacob just turned 10 months on the 7th. I can't even believe how quickly time is flying! He's just the happiest little guy! He's always so full of smiles! And my daughter just adores him, too. Even for Christmas - she asked Santa for a BOY baby doll, just like her brother. He needed to be able to talk, be bald (although Jacob has blond hair), have a green outfit, and a blue bottle. Tall order lol! 

Did everyone have nice holidays?


----------



## krissie328

How sweet Bella! <3 I cannot believe your little guy is already 10 months. That has flown by. 

Afm, we did have a nice holiday. DS was able to understand more and had a good time. 

I have a fertility appointment scheduled for Feb. 20th so just waiting on that. I have been taking some herbs which helped me ovulate last cycle. But I have been ovulating and still not getting pregnant so I guess its time to explore more options.


----------



## rtebbe89

hey everyone, sorry its been so long
Krissie I am hoping it happens soon for you!
Oh my gosh Bella I cant believe your little man is 10months already!
As for us we had great holidays, I am being induced again this time around and only 43 days to go! Whooo, I dont think it will be that long tho lol I am thinking shes going to be here right around the middle of February


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rtebbe I can't believe it's already that time!!!! I swear you just got your BFP!!!!

Krissie how are things going Hun? 

Little man just turned 7 months on Wed and now has the stomach bug. We've taken turns with it, each one of us having it since Christmas! Been a rough start!!!!


----------



## krissie328

I hope he feels better soon mommy. 

Taking herbs again this cycle. If I follow last cycle I should o the end of the week. I've decided to give clomid one last shot next month before moving on to fertility treatments. I suspect March and April we will do blood work/tests and then start whatever treatment is May.


----------



## rtebbe89

I swear I just got my bfp too. This pregnancy is flying by really fast, to the point of freaking out that Im no where near ready


----------



## krissie328

How are things going rtebbe? Any baby news yet?

How are all you other ladies? 

Afm, I ended up cancelling our fertility appointment. We decided if it happens great, if not we are okay with having just ds. Although, funny enough I ended up oing on my own on the day of the appointment. I had no idea until it was done. It was cd 15 so the earliest it's been in 9 months, so maybe it's our lucky cycle.... I'm trying not to be too optimistic but it feels good to know o can happen at a reasonable time.


----------



## rtebbe89

Sorry for the late reply! She is here! Came way earlier than expected, on Feb 10th, weighing 6lbs exactly and 18 inches long! Her brother and I are absolutely thrilled with her!
 



Attached Files:







16664949_10154204214020906_8683733170573725455_o.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









17022217_10154249631850906_4025705224758219348_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Wow she did come a bit early
Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your baby girl rtebbe! :happydance: :pink:

I still can't believe that mine is a year old already. :cry: :cloud9: <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rtebbe! Congratulations!!!!! She's beautiful!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone!!! Wondering how everyone is doing?? It's been a while! Updates??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG Krissie! I just saw your signature! You're pregnant!!!!! And a little girl too!!!! YAY!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!! (well.... 4 months left?!?) :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on a baby :pink: Krissie! So excited for you. :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## krissie328

Haha, well I guess I never came over here and updated. Yes!! I finally got pregnant on a natural cycle in May. We are indeed having a little girl sometime in early February. So just about 3 months left now. I still think some days I am in complete shock over it still. We had actually decided to no longer ttc so it was a huge surprise. But we are both pretty excited now. DS is all about babies too so I hope it is a smooth transition once she arrives.


----------

